# Cosa fare adesso?



## dave.one (11 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> premesso che suggerirei l'apertura di un apposito  3d,
> tu cosa vuoi fare, se ne hai già un'idea?
> e lei, dato che da alcuni tuoi post avevo avuto l'impressione che la sua  storia proseguisse, cosa sta facendo, ?


Riprendo il quote di amoremio nel precedente thread, e colgo lo spunto per aprirne uno nuovo.
Partiamo da un presupposto: siamo adulti e consenzienti, ed entrambi pare abbiamo la testa per ragionare come tali.
Io so, ho le prove materiali, e glie le ho fatte presente.
Lei nega, e non vuole ammettere. Come dire: sei tu il mendace... Solo il caso volle (e non sto prendendo in giro nessuno), che non fossero presente quella sera di una settimana fa circa in cui ne parlammo.
In sintesi: un discorso tra sordi.
Allora, visto che non si trova un punto d'accordo in comune, ho dovuto prendere una decisione: la decisione è quella di continuare come nulla fosse, con la ferma pretesa di rimanere assolutamente insensibile a lei, così che non possa umiliarmi e io possa difendere la mia dignità. E' difficile e lo so, ne sono consapevole, ma la mia forza (purtroppo o per fortuna) è sapere che ho la... "verità in mano".
Soltanto una volta ha detto cosa "vorrebbe" fare:
1) O egoisticamente vive la sua vita (inteso come si cerca qualcun'altro)
2) o rimane "rintanata" in casa con il muso, non contenta e infelice del nostro rapporto.
Però in sintesi non ha scelto, ha girato la palla a me, come se dovessi io scegliere per lei per poi poter rinfacciarmi le responsabilità su tale scelta.
La paura di entrambi è che i figli ne risentano. Sono la fonte dei nostri sorrisi, e della nostra felicità interiore. Senza i figli, come ho detto tante volte, probabilmente saremmo già ora entrambi in posti diversi.
In più: non ho intenzione di rimetterci la faccia, lei sa bene che, se cado io, cade anche lei assieme ai figli - questo non lo vuole -, mentre io sono l'unico ad avere la possibilità di cadere in piedi.
Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato in 38 anni di vita, è che il tradimento, l'infedeltà, soprattutto se perpetrata all'insaputa della controparte, è ciò che di peggio ci può essere, visto che rimuove fino alla radice la fiducia che potevi avere nella controparte.
Specifico pure che le cose non andavano bene tra noi da circa un'annetto a questa parte. A tre anni dalla nascita del 3° figlio, ha cominciato a guardare se stessa ed a farsi domande su se stessa ("sono contenta? va tutto bene?"); me ne ha parlato ed ho capito che l'infelicità sua era dovuta a me; allora non ne capivo il perché, ora l'ho capito benissimo, anzi! In sintesi non accettava il mio carattere, più sottomesso e meno dominante, e lei cercava un carattere dominante. Ingenuamente credevo di poter cambiare, ma mi sono reso conto che un carattere è forgiato ben prima di oggi, e che sono possibili solo piccoli smussamenti. Quindi una situazione in cui non l'avrei mai avuta vinta.
Da lì in poi è stato un continuo degenerare: cercavo il dialogo ma sembrava che le colpe fossero tutte addebitabili a me. Non riuscivo a controbattere poiché sopraffatto dall'idea che tutto potesse peggiorare: in sintesi, mi preoccupavo più del futuro che del presente. Ma chi non lo farebbe?
Finché ho scoperto ciò che veramente è successo. Ciò di cui sento più il bisogno è di una spiegazione e di un perché (credo sia naturale), ma che, paradossalmente, non posso ricevere perché lei nega i fatti. 
E pensare che glie lo avevo anche fatto presente più di una volta: non perdono l'infedeltà. L'ho già vissuta in passato e so che cosa porta. 
Siamo entrambi colpevoli dell'attuale situazione, chi più, chi meno, ma ciò non toglie che un tradimento non risolve i problemi di una coppia, anzi, li amplifica e ne traccia un ben definito limite. Quel limite diventa invalicabile nel momento in cui entrambi non hanno più la volontà di tornare "indietro", o di trovare una ragione valida per cambiarsi, modificarsi in meglio, saper "scendere di un gradino" per riprendere il cammino interrotto.
Non siamo stati capaci (ed io qui mi metto in causa) di saper modulare il nostro rapporto, di aggiornarlo alla nuova realtà di convivenza con prole numerosa, e quindi saper cambiare per adattarsi, nella consapevolezza di voler cercare il bene e la felicità per entrambi e per tutta la famiglia. 
Nessun rancore verso di lei, sia chiaro; in fondo è anche la madre dei miei figli. Purtroppo solo sfiducia e tanta distanza, ad oggi. Domani vedremo.
Scusate per la prolissità.


----------



## Angel (11 Giugno 2010)

Prima di tutto un CIAOOO!!! a tutti da parte Angel....The Original:mexican:

Dave...io te lo dico proprio spassionatamente, la tua storia ha molte similitudini alla mia e per esperienza ti dico che fare i separati in casa, fare gli indifferenti/insensibili serve.....a........*niente* se non a trasformarsi in un vaso di Pandora che lentamente riempirai di odio rabbia frustrazione cacca e chi più ne ha più ne metta, tenendo presente che sto vaso non ha il tappo e prima o poi comincerà a sbordare..... o vi mettete in *due* nel cercar di ritrovar la vostra unione il vostro amore il feeling di un tempo, mettendo da parte quello che è successo come una tappa...come un evento della vostra vita.....oppure preparati a un lungo percorso in discesa lento lento buio buio buio con conseguenze disastrose nella anima nella mente e nel corpo.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> *1. * siamo adulti e consenzienti, ed entrambi pare abbiamo la testa per ragionare come tali.
> ...
> *2. *Allora, visto che non si trova un punto d'accordo in comune, ho dovuto prendere una decisione: la decisione è quella di continuare come nulla fosse, con la ferma pretesa di rimanere assolutamente insensibile a lei, così che non possa umiliarmi e io possa difendere la mia dignità.
> *3. *E' difficile e lo so, ne sono consapevole, ma la mia forza (purtroppo o per fortuna) è sapere che ho la... "verità in mano".
> ...


*1. *a me non pare
*2.* io, personalmente, non l'ho considerata mai un'opzione, ma sapevo di amare mio marito, tu pensi di amarla?
e comunque, se decidesse di continuare con l'amante non ti umilierebbe?
*3.* se ci fosse di mezzo l'amore, non te ne faresti gran che 
*4.* ti andrebbe bene se scegliesse la 2)?
*5.* non credi che se tu le precludessi la 2, nonchè la 1 restando con te, potrebbe rinsavire?
comunque, dandoti quella scelta ti ha messo in condizione di sceglier  la 1 e poi dire che l'ha fatto col tuo  tacito consenso
*6.* è molto difficile che non risentano di questa situazione che ti prefiggi come obiettivo
*7.* dunque sai di non amarla?
*8.* nel rapporto con lei o con il vostro ambiente? (stesso discorso di quando parli di rimetterci la dignità) 
con lei le hai già perse entrambe
con l'ambiente le perderai se lei continua
*9.* chi vuole tradire le motivazioni le costruisce: fossi stato dominante si sarebbe sentita oppressa
le colpe devono sempre essere affibbiate al tradito
non credo tu avessi un carattere dominante quando vi siete conosciuti o nei primi tempi di convivenza
*10.* mi fa abbastanza pena quest'esigenza tardiva


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Specifico pure che le cose non andavano bene tra noi da circa un'annetto a questa parte. A tre anni dalla nascita del 3° figlio, ha cominciato a guardare se stessa ed a farsi domande su se stessa ("sono contenta? va tutto bene?"); me ne ha parlato ed ho capito che l'infelicità sua era dovuta a me; allora non ne capivo il perché, ora l'ho capito benissimo, anzi! In sintesi non accettava il mio carattere, più sottomesso e meno dominante, e lei cercava un carattere dominante.


Scusa Dave...posso rivolgerti due domande?

1.Perchè hai dato e dai per scontato che la sua infelicità sia  dovuta a te?
2.In che senso le cose tra voi non andavano più molto bene da un anno?


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non siamo stati capaci (ed io qui mi metto in causa) di saper modulare il nostro rapporto, di aggiornarlo alla nuova realtà di convivenza con prole numerosa, e quindi saper cambiare per adattarsi, nella consapevolezza di voler cercare il bene e la felicità per entrambi e per tutta la famiglia.


Ciao dave.one!
Te hai usato un'ortodossia grammaticale encomiabile per secernere alcuni concetti e considerazioni tra i più simili allo squacquerone di mucca tisica e flaccida che abbia mai sentito!

Sei bravo!

Che razza di Hobbit è colui il quale decripta la stele di rosetta, su cui giacciono le lussuriose testimonianze d'aver una moglie come Pasife, e si manipola la materia grigia tanto da mutilare ogni istinto di rabbia bovina?

E a quale soluzione giunge costui?
Vivere assieme alla ornitofila fingendosi una statua di sale mentre costei erige megaliti!

Che forse sei più remissivo del primo ministro inglese quando i nazisti s'annetterono i Sudeti?

Meriti un maschile apprezzamento da tutti i virili che temono ripicche per l'uso saltuario e rapace di ventri sposati che generarono l'altrui prole!

Il mantra che ti ostini a reiterare, neppure griffato su un foulard di Dolce e gabbana sventolante sul Tibet, ha qualche speranza di commuovere gli dei!

Tua moglie ha ragione a snobbare un hombre che si fa mettere i piedi in testa dalla propria consorte!
Se l'unica arma per tenerla picchettata al suolo del vostro matrimonio come una tenda canadese è stato l'averle fatto sfornare pargoli, o l'hai fatta figliare troppo di rado o non le hai fatto sentire l'ingombro della figlianza!
Che altrimenti non si spiega!

Armi spuntate in mano ad un pacifista che mette fiori nei cannoni e nei cannoli!

Un uomo che si copre gli occhi per fingere di non essere peggiore di quanto in realtà non sia!

Una donna che ha sbagliato target genetico e non sarà progenitrice del Kwizach Haderach!

Ad ogni modo mi piace il tuo modo di vivere!

Del resto se non ti sei rifiutato di sposare una donna disposta ad accettare un uomo come te, nessuno può fartene una colpa!

Quanta tristezza però!

Sorridi!

Ciao!


----------



## dave.one (11 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa Dave...posso rivolgerti due domande?
> 
> 1.Perchè hai dato e dai per scontato che la sua infelicità sia  dovuta a te?
> 2.In che senso le cose tra voi non andavano più molto bene da un anno?


Ciao, ecco le risposte:
1) Perché, pensando e ripensando, non ho una miglior spiegazione da dare. Perché è contenta se va in ufficio e trova i suoi colleghi, mentre non lo é quando torna a casa?
2) Improvvisamente si è sfogata mostrandomi la sua infelicità per quanto riguarda il suo rapporto, ed a piccole dosi, da allora sino a poco fa, mi ha continuato ad informare di come le cose stessero degradando. da quando si è sfogata lei, ho cercato di portare avanti il discorso, ma non c'era... "dialogo"!
Sintesi forse un po' banale, ma non posso occupare pagine su pagine...
Ciao.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, ecco le risposte:
> 1) Perché, pensando e ripensando, non ho una miglior spiegazione da dare. Perché è contenta se va in ufficio e trova i suoi colleghi, mentre non lo é quando torna a casa?
> 2) Improvvisamente si è sfogata mostrandomi la sua infelicità per quanto riguarda il suo rapporto, ed a piccole dosi, da allora sino a poco fa, mi ha continuato ad informare di come le cose stessero degradando. da quando si è sfogata lei, ho cercato di portare avanti il discorso, ma non c'era... "dialogo"!
> Sintesi forse un po' banale, ma non posso occupare pagine su pagine...
> Ciao.


1. Immagino che sia perchè in ufficio (cioè al lavoro) lei vive per sè stessa, ed è vista come individuo sganciato dalla famiglia, non so se mi spiego, poi ormai lei ha identificato l'ambiente familiare come "inferno" e ciò che è all'esterno come "paradiso"...

2. Se lo sfogo è stato improvviso, chissà da quanto lo teneva dentro...tieni conto che ora lei probabilmente vorrebbe fare delle scelte, ma tre figli non sono facili da ignorare e sta attraversando un periodo di totale infelicità (come te).  Lei si sente la voglia di andare via, qualsiasi motivazione abbia,  e sta pensando anche ai vostri bambini e alle conseguenze che essi subirebbero se voi vi lasciaste...non che con questo la giustifichi, ma pensa a quanto soffre anche lei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Prima di tutto un CIAOOO!!! a tutti da parte Angel....The Original:mexican:


:ciao::sorriso2:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Prima di tutto un CIAOOO!!! a tutti da parte Angel....The Original:mexican:
> 
> Dave...io te lo dico proprio spassionatamente, la tua storia ha molte similitudini alla mia e per esperienza ti dico che fare i separati in casa, fare gli indifferenti/insensibili serve.....a........*niente* se non a trasformarsi in un vaso di Pandora che lentamente riempirai di odio rabbia frustrazione cacca e chi più ne ha più ne metta, tenendo presente che sto vaso non ha il tappo e prima o poi comincerà a sbordare..... o vi mettete in *due* nel cercar di ritrovar la vostra unione il vostro amore il feeling di un tempo, mettendo da parte quello che è successo come una tappa...come un evento della vostra vita.....oppure preparati a un lungo percorso in discesa lento lento buio buio buio con conseguenze disastrose nella anima nella mente e nel corpo.


Quoto
La vita è una e non va buttata via vivendo proprio male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *9.* chi vuole tradire le motivazioni le costruisce: fossi stato dominante si sarebbe sentita oppressa
> le colpe devono sempre essere affibbiate al tradito
> non credo tu avessi un carattere dominante quando vi siete conosciuti o nei primi tempi di convivenza
> *10.* mi fa abbastanza pena quest'esigenza tardiva


 Concordo in linea generale, però la sua reazione è da uomo davvero troppo remissivo...


----------



## Brady (13 Giugno 2010)

Ciao D1
Come ti ho già scritto nell'altro 3D le scelte per me sono solo due (lasciare o ricostruire) e fare lo struzzo non rientra tra queste. Non è chiaro ciò che tu vuoi e cosa speri di ottenere in questo modo. Invece è chiaro da ciò che scrivi che lei non sembra più credere in voi.
Se per te è lo stesso prendi e vai e fai un favore anche ai tuoi figli che non avrebbero alcun vantaggio dalla vostra "guerra di nervi".
Se invece vuoi (speri) ancora in un'evoluzione positiva credo che sia tu a dover fare la prima mossa: falle cambiare idea su di voi. Falle capire cosa si è persa guardando altrove e che è con te che può trovare ciò che cerca.
Non dico di ignorare il tradimento e fare finta che vada tutto bene. I suoi sbagli restano punti fermi e dovrete affrontarli prima o poi, ma devi cambiare approccio. Perché lei dovrebbe fare uno sforzo per qualcosa in cui non credi neanche tu? 
Datti un tempo minimo per vedere se lei reagisce ma sblocca la situazione perché siete in un pericolosissimo stallo.

Mi permetto solo una citazione che mi sembra pertinente:
_"L'ostruzionismo è l'ultima difesa. L'ostruzionista è inespressivo, e si ritira dalla conversazione rispondendo con impassibilità e silenzio. In tal modo, invia un messaggio potente e snervante, qualcosa di simile a una combinazione di distacco glaciale, superiorità e disgusto.
[...] Come risposta abituale, l'ostruzionismo è devastante per la salute di una relazione: *esclude infatti ogni possibilità di ricomporre il disaccordo*."
__Daniel Goleman - Intelligenza emotiva, cap 9 Nemici Intimi_​


----------



## lele51 (13 Giugno 2010)

*Cosa fare????*

... ho poco tempo e sarò preciso:
1.- Se senti che è finita, cambia aria...
2.- Ai figli ci penserete entrambi e ti assicuro che avranno più attenzioni di prima...
3.- ... a fare lo zerbino si è irrimediabilmente "calpestati", e questa la vita che ti piace ???

In bocca al lupo e coraggio, lei ti sta obbligando a decidere... e ricordati che sempre darà la colpa a te... :unhappy:
Lele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ciao D1
> Come ti ho già scritto nell'altro 3D le scelte per me sono solo due (lasciare o ricostruire) e fare lo struzzo non rientra tra queste. Non è chiaro ciò che tu vuoi e cosa speri di ottenere in questo modo. Invece è chiaro da ciò che scrivi che lei non sembra più credere in voi.
> Se per te è lo stesso prendi e vai e fai un favore anche ai tuoi figli che non avrebbero alcun vantaggio dalla vostra "guerra di nervi".
> Se invece vuoi (speri) ancora in un'evoluzione positiva *credo che sia tu a dover fare la prima mossa: falle cambiare idea su di voi. Falle capire cosa si è persa guardando altrove e che è con te che può trovare ciò che cerca.*
> ...


Non concordo.
Che cosa dovrebbe fare una persona per far cambiare idea su di sè al coniuge con cui convive da 10, 15, 20 anni?!!!!
Una persona è quella che è e se si è presentata *sinceramente* in un certo modo per decenni non può diventare un'altra.
Non si diventa un'altra persona andando un po' in palestra o cambiamdo look ...i cambiamenti esterni arrivano dopo un cambiamento interno.
Del resto bisogna prendere atto che, pregi e difetti, il tradito aveva accettato il traditore in blocco. E' stato poi il traditore a nascondere la sua natura, i suoi cambiamenti e le sue scelte per mesi o anni.
E' il tradito che si ostina a credere che il tradimento sia stato una deviazione temporanea, invece la persona che si ha avuto accanto è proprio quella lì.
L'avreste sposata se l'aveste saputo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Che cosa dovrebbe fare una persona per far cambiare idea su di sè al coniuge con cui convive da 10, 15, 20 anni?!!!!
> Una persona è quella che è e se si è presentata *sinceramente* in un certo modo per decenni non può diventare un'altra.
> Non si diventa un'altra persona andando un po' in palestra o cambiamdo look ...i cambiamenti esterni arrivano dopo un cambiamento interno.
> ...


Io credo che quando si sposa una persona si sposano anche le sue potenzialità di evoluzione (in meglio o in peggio), perchè non si può credere che quando una persona promette davanti all'altare ( o al sindaco) ci stia promettendo di rimanere  la stessa per tutta la vita per fare un piacere a noi.
Scusa la sintassi ma non mi viene di meglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io credo che quando si sposa una persona si sposano anche le sue potenzialità di evoluzione (in meglio o in peggio), perchè non si può credere che quando una persona promette davanti all'altare ( o al sindaco) ci stia promettendo di rimanere la stessa per tutta la vita per fare un piacere a noi.
> Scusa la sintassi ma non mi viene di meglio


 Non è un problema di scrittura, ma di lettura.
Io non sto parlando di come una persona si presenta al momento del matrimonio, ma come si è manifestata per anni.
Il tradito si manifesta  sinceramente e senza occultamenti e se (esempio) è prigro o superattivo così è e così resta. Potrebbe cercare di essere un po' meno in alcuni aspetti ed episodicamente, ma così è.
Il traditore è e resta quel che è per gli aspetti conosciuti nella convivenza, ma ha seguito un suo percorso evolutivo (nel termine non include accezione né positivi né negativi) parallelo di cui ha tenuto all'oscuro il partner.
Entrambi come potrebbero cambiare?


----------



## Brady (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Che cosa dovrebbe fare una persona per far cambiare idea su di sè al coniuge con cui convive da 10, 15, 20 anni?!!!!
> Una persona è quella che è e se si è presentata *sinceramente* in un certo modo per decenni non può diventare un'altra.
> Non si diventa un'altra persona andando un po' in palestra o cambiamdo look ...i cambiamenti esterni arrivano dopo un cambiamento interno.
> ...


Di solito sarei (molto) d'accordo con te. Qui il problema è che non capisco cosa vuole D1. Non capisco la scelta del silenzio offeso e dignitoso invece della separazione. Mi fa pensare che lui sia ancora dentro alla loro storia ma in modo molto negativo. Mentre lei è completamente fuori. Ha avuto dei dubbi e si è data delle risposte esterne al rapporto. Se non fa un primo passo lui... boh, non vedo vie d'uscita.

Sul cosa fare poi non lo so. Non parlavo certo di look o palestra, ma di approccio emotivo. Di cercare di capire cosa manca a lei e farle capire che può trovarlo con lui (ma solo se D1 lo crede possibile). Si può continuare ad essere se stessi ma cercare di "accontentare" anche le aspettative dell'altro, se le due cose non sono in aperto e totale conflitto. 
Forse volevo dire a D1 di rimettere semplicemente in evidenza quelle che sono le sue caratteristiche (soprattutto emotive) che sa che lei apprezza o apprezzava (qualcosa ci sarà se si sono sposati). Senza necessariamente cambiare qualcosa di se.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è un problema di scrittura, ma di lettura.
> Io non sto parlando di come una persona si presenta al momento del matrimonio, ma come si è manifestata per anni.
> Il tradito si manifesta sinceramente e senza occultamenti e se (esempio) è prigro o superattivo così è e così resta. Potrebbe cercare di essere un po' meno in alcuni aspetti ed episodicamente, ma così è.
> Il traditore è e resta quel che è per gli aspetti conosciuti nella convivenza, ma ha seguito un suo percorso evolutivo (nel termine non include accezione né positivi né negativi) parallelo di cui ha tenuto all'oscuro il partner.
> Entrambi come potrebbero cambiare?


mah, forse (e purtroppo) proprio attraverso l'esperienza del tradimento. Se non ti spinge a fare un cambiamento (in termini di sforzi e non di carattere) questa specie di tranvata, non vedo cos'altro..
Anche in questo caso con l'accezione che ciascuno di noi sceglie di dare a questo cambiamento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Di solito sarei (molto) d'accordo con te. Qui il problema è che non capisco cosa vuole D1. Non capisco la scelta del silenzio offeso e dignitoso invece della separazione. Mi fa pensare che lui sia ancora dentro alla loro storia ma in modo molto negativo. Mentre lei è completamente fuori. Ha avuto dei dubbi e si è data delle risposte esterne al rapporto. Se non fa un primo passo lui... boh, non vedo vie d'uscita.
> 
> Sul cosa fare poi non lo so. Non parlavo certo di look o palestra, ma di approccio emotivo. Di cercare di capire cosa manca a lei e farle capire che può trovarlo con lui (ma solo se D1 lo crede possibile). Si può continuare ad essere se stessi ma cercare di "accontentare" anche le aspettative dell'altro, se le due cose non sono in aperto e totale conflitto.
> Forse volevo dire a D1 di rimettere semplicemente in evidenza quelle che sono le sue caratteristiche (soprattutto emotive) che sa che lei apprezza o apprezzava (qualcosa ci sarà se si sono sposati). Senza necessariamente cambiare qualcosa di se.
> ...


 Il cambiamento può essere ma nella relazione trovando oritrovando cose da fare insieme o anche modalità nuove di manifestare i sentimenti.
Ma questo può avvenire solo in un lavoro a due. Se l'altro è un peso morto o tira in direzione opposta è solo uno sforzo inutile.

Concordo che D1 non sa che fare e si sente ancora dentro il rapporto e la moglie no. Ma è proprio quello che gli dobbiamo dire.
Noi non siamo amici, siamo un forum, dove, con delicatezza, non si occultano le evidenze.


----------



## dave.one (14 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Di solito sarei (molto) d'accordo con te. Qui il problema è che non capisco cosa vuole D1. Non capisco la scelta del silenzio offeso e dignitoso invece della separazione. Mi fa pensare che lui sia ancora dentro alla loro storia ma in modo molto negativo. Mentre lei è completamente fuori. Ha avuto dei dubbi e si è data delle risposte esterne al rapporto. Se non fa un primo passo lui... boh, non vedo vie d'uscita.


Ciao Brady, scusa x il lungo silenzio del weekend.
Non è un silenzio dignitoso, in quanto sono presente in casa per le necessità di tutti. E' soltanto il mio silenzio verso di lei, inteso come "affettivo" e "sessuale", per il quale mi sento tradito; se cercassi questo approccio, non sarebbe umiliante?
Sono ancora dentro, evidentemente in modo negativo. 
Ieri sera ne abbiamo aprlato ancora: ho dato delle soluzioni, lei no (dice che ci deve pensare - ma pensare a che dopo tutto questo tempo? Vuol dire che se ne è fregata e buonanotte?? Questa non l'ho capita). Ho dovuto fissare un tempo limite per portare entrambi le nostre scelte e suggerimenti per il nostro rapporto, previa verifica che entrambi siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Dopodiché si sceglierà cosa è meglio fare per entrambi e per la famiglia. Importante è trovare un punto d'accordo dal quale basarsi.



> Sul cosa fare poi non lo so. Non parlavo certo di look o palestra, ma di approccio emotivo. Di cercare di capire cosa manca a lei e farle capire che può trovarlo con lui (ma solo se D1 lo crede possibile). Si può continuare ad essere se stessi ma cercare di "accontentare" anche le aspettative dell'altro, se le due cose non sono in aperto e totale conflitto.
> Forse volevo dire a D1 di rimettere semplicemente in evidenza quelle che sono le sue caratteristiche (soprattutto emotive) che sa che lei apprezza o apprezzava (qualcosa ci sarà se si sono sposati). Senza necessariamente cambiare qualcosa di se.


Hai toccato un tasto dolente: se dovessi cheiderle cosa apprezzava di me ("apprezza" è troppo... presente) probabilmente risponderebbe "nulla". Il che farebbe sorgere spontanea la domanda: e allora perché mi hai sposato? Probabilmente dirà perché voleva... scappare di casa!?!




> mah, forse (e purtroppo) proprio attraverso l'esperienza del tradimento. Se non ti spinge a fare un cambiamento (in termini di sforzi e non di carattere) questa specie di tranvata, non vedo cos'altro..
> Anche in questo caso con l'accezione che ciascuno di noi sceglie di dare a questo cambiamento.


Presumo ti riferissi ad entrambe le parti (tradito e traditore). Il cambiamento c'è e, se non c'è, ci sarà. Cosa porterà il futuro dipende da noi stessi e da ciò che ci importa veramente. E' questo che ho bisogno di chiarire con me e con lei stessa, e vorrei farlo nel più breve tempo possibile per evitare di prolungare ancora quest'agonia del non sapere.
Sono stufo di non dormire - o quasi - la notte...


----------



## dave.one (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il cambiamento può essere ma nella relazione trovando oritrovando cose da fare insieme o anche modalità nuove di manifestare i sentimenti.
> Ma questo può avvenire solo in un lavoro a due. Se l'altro è un peso morto o tira in direzione opposta è solo uno sforzo inutile.
> 
> Concordo che D1 non sa che fare e si sente ancora dentro il rapporto e la moglie no. Ma è proprio quello che gli dobbiamo dire.
> Noi non siamo amici, siamo un forum, dove, con delicatezza, non si occultano le evidenze.


Sai cosa è che mi fa imbestialire? Che io ho parlato, ed anche troppo, in merito a questa situazione, e dall'altra parte non ho ricevuto risposte chiare sul che cosa vuol fare ("non ci ho ancora pensato"). 
E' vero, lo sento ancora il rapporto con mia moglie, ma se non c'è corrispondenza, meglio che si chiarisca e si scelga. Credo che nessuno desideri di vivere nell'incertezza, soprattutto quando i sentimenti ed il proprio futuro non sono, al momento, in mio totale controllo. Quindi: prima si chiarisce, meglio è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai cosa è che mi fa imbestialire? Che io ho parlato, ed anche troppo, in merito a questa situazione, e *dall'altra parte non ho ricevuto risposte chiare sul che cosa vuol fare ("non ci ho ancora pensato"). *
> E' vero, lo sento ancora il rapporto con mia moglie, ma se non c'è corrispondenza, meglio che si chiarisca e si scelga. Credo che nessuno desideri di vivere nell'incertezza, soprattutto quando i sentimenti ed il proprio futuro non sono, al momento, in mio totale controllo. Quindi: prima si chiarisce, meglio è.


 A me pare una risposta chiara.
Pensaci.


----------



## dave.one (15 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare una risposta chiara.
> Pensaci.


Aiutami a capire, non ci arrivo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Aiutami a capire, non ci arrivo...


 "Non ci ho ancora pensato" significa che non ci pensa ...è la risposta che darei io se mi chiedessi qualcosa di cui non mi importa nulla, ma di cui magari mi divrò occupare per forza.


----------



## Brady (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il cambiamento può essere ma nella relazione trovando oritrovando cose da fare insieme o anche modalità nuove di manifestare i sentimenti.
> *Ma questo può avvenire solo in un lavoro a due. Se l'altro è un peso morto o tira in direzione opposta è solo uno sforzo inutile.*
> 
> Concordo che D1 non sa che fare e si sente ancora dentro il rapporto e la moglie no. Ma è proprio quello che gli dobbiamo dire.
> Noi non siamo amici, siamo un forum, dove, con delicatezza, non si occultano le evidenze.


Sì, capisco cosa vuoi dire. Probabilmente io vedo una situazione di confusione (e quindi recuperabile con un abbrivio da parte di D1, che nella mia visione dovrebbe scatenare una reazione e quindi poi una sinergia) mentre forse la situazione è al di la del recuperabile, anche in base all'ultima risposta di lei che avete commentato.

Sul discorso amici/forum paradossalmente gli amici dovrebbero proprio dispensarci qualche verità anche "scomoda" per il nostro bene. Almeno quelli veri. Detto ciò concordo con la tua interpretazione di forum.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Dave.one, la tua storia è finita, sepolta, morta. Vai in pace, in fondo sei una brava persona, la persona che merita poco non sei tu e se la cacci di casa farai solo del gran bene...non sai quanto. Non stare al gioco suo che vuole tutto.


----------



## dave.one (17 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Sì, capisco cosa vuoi dire. Probabilmente io vedo una situazione di confusione (e quindi recuperabile con un abbrivio da parte di D1, che nella mia visione dovrebbe scatenare una reazione e quindi poi una sinergia) mentre *forse la situazione è al di la del recuperabile, anche in base all'ultima risposta di lei che avete commentato.*
> 
> Sul discorso amici/forum paradossalmente gli amici dovrebbero proprio dispensarci qualche verità anche "scomoda" per il nostro bene. Almeno quelli veri. Detto ciò concordo con la tua interpretazione di forum.


Già, questo sembra essere il dilemma che affligge non solo me ma la nostra situazione. Stasera, con buona probabilità, ne parleremo, anche perché non si può vivere alla giornata, peraltro male e soffrendo, senza avere le idee chiare. Questo vale, penso, per entrambi. Prima ci si chiarisce, meglio è.


----------



## dave.one (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave.one, la tua storia è finita, sepolta, morta. Vai in pace, in fondo sei una brava persona, la persona che merita poco non sei tu e se la cacci di casa farai solo del gran bene...non sai quanto. Non stare al gioco suo che vuole tutto.


Anche se le tue parole non sono proprio di conforto, non posso semplicemente cacciarla di casa. I bimbi hanno bisogno della mamma, così come lei ha (immagino) bisogno di loro. In teoria, dovrei essere io ad andarmene, ma che senso ha fuggire? Praticamente non ti prendi le tue responsabilità e dimostri di essere un buono a nulla che, invece di affrontare i problemi, li rifugge? No, non è il mio stile.
In tutta onestà, spero di poter ribaltare il tuo pensiero, anche se, oggi come oggi, ci credo poco poiché "non so".


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Dave.one, i tuoi figli hanno bisogno della madre come del padre e la madre non ha bisogno per un cavolo dei suoi figli, se no non si sarebbe comportata come ha fatto. Vale la stessa cosa, i tuoi figli hanno bisogno del padre e tu di loro, perchè tu dovresti andare fuori.
Quando ti dico cacciala semplicemente falle cercare una casa, mettila davanti ad un fatto evidente che bisogna avere due case distinte e che comunque quella aggiuntiva la deve cercare lei, che poi sarai tu ad andarci conta poco, ma che si prenda le responsabilità che ha rifuggito no?
Domandina, la casa è di proprietà? Oppure in Affitto, oppure sotto mutuo? Dimmi pure.


----------



## China (17 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> anche perché non si può vivere alla giornata, peraltro male e soffrendo, senza avere le idee chiare. Questo vale, penso, per entrambi. Prima ci si chiarisce, meglio è.


Il problema è trovare il coraggio. Perchè, una volta che si è imboccata una strada, difficilmente si torna indietro. Una volta che siamo andati a vivere sotto tetti diversi è tutto finito davvero. La famiglia non esiste più e quello in cui hai creduto e per cui hai lavorato si frantuma.


----------



## dave.one (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave.one, i tuoi figli hanno bisogno della madre come del padre e la madre non ha bisogno per un cavolo dei suoi figli, se no non si sarebbe comportata come ha fatto. Vale la stessa cosa, i tuoi figli hanno bisogno del padre e tu di loro, perchè tu dovresti andare fuori.
> Quando ti dico cacciala semplicemente falle cercare una casa, mettila davanti ad un fatto evidente che bisogna avere due case distinte e che comunque quella aggiuntiva la deve cercare lei, che poi sarai tu ad andarci conta poco, ma che si prenda le responsabilità che ha rifuggito no?
> Domandina, la casa è di proprietà? Oppure in Affitto, oppure sotto mutuo? Dimmi pure.


Ciao Daniele,
Prima di tutto, prima di fare passi avventati, mi piacerebbe sentire dalle sue labbra che ammette il tradimento. Senza questo fondamentale passaggio, non si può andare oltre. Dopo questo passaggio, allora possiamo passare ad un livello di discussione diverso. Ma accidenti, senza la sua ammissione di colpa, parleremo sempre due lingue diverse! Comunque abbiamo tutto in regime di comunione dei beni.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2010)

China ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare il coraggio. Perchè, una volta che si è imboccata una strada, difficilmente si torna indietro. *Una volta che siamo andati a vivere sotto tetti diversi è tutto finito* davvero. La famiglia non esiste più e *quello in cui hai creduto e per cui hai lavorato si frantuma*.


no, se è solido e vitale, non è detto

qui c'è chi ha fatto anche questo percorso


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo tutto in regime di comunione dei beni.


Non ammetterà mai, perchè facendolo dovrebbe per forza di cose scegliere di rompere. lei vorrebbbe rompere ora...ma il vorrebbe non è il vuole se comprendi la leggera differenza. Ammettere ora sarebbe rendere la cosa reale. Poi sinceramente se tu rompessi per un ipotetico tradimento da lei non confessato lei potrebbe davvero smerdarti dicendo che sei un pazzo e che dici fandonie facendoti persino passare per scemo...non ci credi? Peccato che succede! Ci sono persone che pur di passare dalla parte buona sono disposte a tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ammetterà mai, perchè facendolo dovrebbe per forza di cose scegliere di rompere. lei vorrebbbe rompere ora...ma il vorrebbe non è il vuole se comprendi la leggera differenza. Ammettere ora sarebbe rendere la cosa reale. Poi sinceramente se tu rompessi per un ipotetico tradimento da lei non confessato lei potrebbe davvero smerdarti dicendo che sei un pazzo e che dici fandonie facendoti persino passare per scemo...non ci credi? Peccato che succede! Ci sono persone che pur di passare dalla parte buona sono disposte a tutto.


 Dici cose... :confuso::uhoh:


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Caso di depressione molto famoso nel ferrarese, un uomo accusato di essere pazzo dalla moglie gli ha messo contro tutti figli compresi...per scoprire dopo 10 anni che aveva ragione e che lei era na mignottona di prima categoria. Alla fine di tutto...lui ha perso parecchie cose (tranne la casa viste le sue condizioni di salute e visto che in casa c'era il suo studio lavorativo).
Ci sono uomini e donne Persa che si sposano non si sa il perchè, ma di certo il consorte o la consorte sono solo mucche da mungere finchè si può.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Giugno 2010)

Pero' Daniele basta con questa mentalità da paese, TI SUPPLICO...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' Daniele basta con questa mentalità da paese, TI SUPPLICO...!


 Mi conforti.
Ci sono utenti in questo forum che sembrano arrvati direttamente da un paese anni '50...e piuttosto arretrato. Germi avrebbe avuto materiale da loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi conforti.
> Ci sono utenti in questo forum che sembrano arrvati direttamente da un paese anni '50...e piuttosto arretrato. Germi avrebbe avuto materiale da loro.


Beate voi che vivete in città!
Gli utenti a cui ti riferisci vengono qui apposta per respirare aria cosmopolita.....


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Attenzione, do importanza a quello che vedono i miei occhi e gli esseri umani sono infami e stronzi e metà delle persone agiscono solo per tornaconto personale, non per amore e ne per altro, i figli sono una pura estensione di questo tornaconto ammantato da tutta l'ipocrisia della paternità e della maternità che queste persone riescono a mettere. Attori perfetti anche per se stessi.


----------



## Angel (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ammetterà mai, perchè facendolo dovrebbe per forza di cose scegliere di rompere. lei vorrebbbe rompere ora...ma il vorrebbe non è il vuole se comprendi la leggera differenza. Ammettere ora sarebbe rendere la cosa reale. Poi sinceramente se tu rompessi per un ipotetico tradimento da lei non confessato lei potrebbe davvero smerdarti dicendo che sei un pazzo e che dici fandonie facendoti persino passare per scemo...non ci credi? Peccato che succede! Ci sono persone che pur di passare dalla parte buona sono disposte a tutto.


Che deja vu!! :unhappy:


----------



## Brady (17 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> Prima di tutto, prima di fare passi avventati, mi piacerebbe sentire dalle sue labbra che ammette il tradimento. Senza questo fondamentale passaggio, non si può andare oltre. Dopo questo passaggio, allora possiamo passare ad un livello di discussione diverso. Ma accidenti, senza la sua ammissione di colpa, parleremo sempre due lingue diverse! Comunque abbiamo tutto in regime di comunione dei beni.


Ribadisco che non capisco. 
Se la situazione è di stallo (tu sai ma lei non ammette) non è lasciando le cose invariate che ne uscite. 
Non puoi obbligarla a fare nulla se non vuole quindi puoi solo fare qualcosa tu. Prendi e vai. Se lei almeno un poco ci tiene, messa di fronte ad una reale rottura potrebbe sedersi al tavolo delle trattative (magari confessando, hai visto mai?). Se non ci tiene comunque hai solo risparmiato tempo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

*Della serie*



Brady ha detto:


> Ribadisco che non capisco.
> Se la situazione è di stallo (tu sai ma lei non ammette) non è lasciando le cose invariate che ne uscite.
> Non puoi obbligarla a fare nulla se non vuole quindi puoi solo fare qualcosa tu. Prendi e vai. Se lei almeno un poco ci tiene, messa di fronte ad una reale rottura potrebbe sedersi al tavolo delle trattative (magari confessando, hai visto mai?). Se non ci tiene comunque hai solo risparmiato tempo.



A mali estremi, estremi rimedi  :up: .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave.one, i tuoi figli hanno bisogno della madre come del padre e *la madre non ha bisogno per un cavolo dei suoi figli*, se no non si sarebbe comportata come ha fatto. Vale la stessa cosa, i tuoi figli hanno bisogno del padre e tu di loro, perchè tu dovresti andare fuori.
> Quando ti dico cacciala semplicemente falle cercare una casa, mettila davanti ad un fatto evidente che bisogna avere due case distinte e che comunque quella aggiuntiva la deve cercare lei, che poi sarai tu ad andarci conta poco, ma che si prenda le responsabilità che ha rifuggito no?
> Domandina, la casa è di proprietà? Oppure in Affitto, oppure sotto mutuo? Dimmi pure.


Non è vero. Tutti i membri di una famiglia hanno bisogno degli altri, e la mancanza di uno soprattutto per scelte personale è un trauma peggiore della morte. Le ferite lasciate da una separazione volontaria sono peggiori delle ferite portate via nel tentativo di risolvere il problema.

Davide cerca di risolvere il problema. Non scappa.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Attenzione, do importanza a quello che vedono i miei occhi e gli esseri umani sono infami e stronzi e *metà delle persone agiscono solo per tornaconto personale*, non per amore e ne per altro, i figli sono una pura estensione di questo tornaconto ammantato da tutta l'ipocrisia della paternità e della maternità che queste persone riescono a mettere. Attori perfetti anche per se stessi.


è una statistica fatta sul campo o un conto dell'oste?!?!!?


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Brady, c'è un modo per far fare ad una persona quello che non vuole fare, non lasciargli via di scampo.  Se l'opzione alternativa è orribile quella brutta diventa persino piacevole.


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è una statistica fatta sul campo o un conto dell'oste?!?!!?


realtà, metà degli italiani tradiscono, quindi sono degli egoisti caratteriali, basandoci su questo anche le loro azioni teoricamente altruiste nascondono un filino di tornaconto. 
Non conosco un egoista che ci abbia mai rimesso nelle sue azioni.
Giovanni, Dave.one per me non sta risolvendo la cosa...la sta solo evitandola alla grande.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> realtà, metà degli italiani tradiscono, quindi sono degli egoisti caratteriali, basandoci su questo anche le loro azioni teoricamente altruiste nascondono un filino di tornaconto.
> Non conosco un egoista che ci abbia mai rimesso nelle sue azioni.
> Giovanni, Dave.one per me non sta risolvendo la cosa...la sta solo evitandola alla grande.


 è incredibile come quando dici qualcosa ne sei convinto quasi fossi profeta.
Ieri eri CERTO che il tradimento avvenisse perchè il coniuge è troppo romantico.
Stamattina eri SICURO che chi tradisce lo fa per proprie insoddisfazioni e nulla c'entra il coniuge.
Stasera sei CONVINTO che il tradimento sia solo indice di egoismo (ma non era insoddisfazione) e che coinvolga il 50% (vogliamo fare il 50%+1 come nelle assemblee di condominio, così possiamo dire maggioranza?) della popolazione (includi anche bambini o solo maggiorenni?) 
Trovo queste generalizzazioni ridicole e inutili.
Pensavo fossi un pò più intelligente di così. IMHO.


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Guarda che il 50% di italiani tradisce, punto. E' una statistica pubblicata.
Il coniuge non centra mai nulla nel tradimento e su questo ne sono certo e sono certo anche che il tradimento non è indice di insoddisfazione, ma di egoismo assurdo, indice di insoddisfazione sono litigi, indice di stronzaggine è il tradimento.
Ovvio che insoddisfazione e successiva stronzaggine possono andare anche a braccetto, nella mia vita è successo un caso...ed anche il suo opposto.
Ma in tutte le persone che hanno tradito ho notato una vena egoistica estrema o una fase egoistica.
Ovvio si può mascherare questo egoismo, ma mi chiedo, quanto può durare? Non è meglio essere molto sinceri e dire chi si è?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Guarda che il 50% di italiani tradisce, punto. E' una statistica pubblicata.**
> Il coniuge non centra mai nulla nel tradimento e su questo ne sono certo e sono certo anche che il tradimento non è indice di insoddisfazione, ma di egoismo assurdo, indice di insoddisfazione sono litigi, indice di stronzaggine è il tradimento.
> Ovvio che insoddisfazione e successiva stronzaggine possono andare anche a braccetto, nella mia vita è successo un caso...ed anche il suo opposto.
> Ma in tutte le persone che hanno tradito ho notato una vena egoistica estrema o una fase egoistica.
> Ovvio si può mascherare questo egoismo, ma mi chiedo, quanto può durare? Non è meglio essere molto sinceri e dire chi si è?


 tu chi sei? 





**da chi!?!?!? dove? fonte...*


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Dati asper...e sinceramente i dati possono essere ancora peggiori.

Anche l'Associazione Matrimonialisti Italiani giunge alla medesima situazione. Quindi come si dice, se non sei tu a cornficare...sei cornificato.


----------



## dave.one (18 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ribadisco che non capisco.
> Se la situazione è di stallo (tu sai ma lei non ammette) non è lasciando le cose invariate che ne uscite.
> Non puoi obbligarla a fare nulla se non vuole quindi puoi solo fare qualcosa tu. Prendi e vai. Se lei almeno un poco ci tiene, messa di fronte ad una reale rottura potrebbe sedersi al tavolo delle trattative (magari confessando, hai visto mai?). Se non ci tiene comunque hai solo risparmiato tempo.


Brady, lo so, ci ho pensato su tanto e tante volte. Ma la mia risposta è che io non potrei vivere senza i miei bimbi, né lei potrebbe. Perciò sono frenato su questa scelta, e comunque non sarebbe una scelta dettata dalla ragione, ma dal cuore. Per questo questo... stallo prima o poi verrà a galla, continuo ad andare avanti forte del pensiero che ho la ragione da parte mia, e questo per ora mi basta. Domani non lo so.


----------



## Brady (18 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Brady, lo so, ci ho pensato su tanto e tante volte. Ma la mia risposta è che *io non potrei vivere senza i miei bimbi*, né lei potrebbe. Perciò sono frenato su questa scelta, e comunque non sarebbe *una scelta dettata dalla ragione, ma dal cuore*. Per questo questo... stallo prima o poi verrà a galla, continuo ad andare avanti forte del pensiero che ho la ragione da parte mia, e questo per ora mi basta. Domani non lo so.


Pensi che ai tuoi figli faccia bene il clima da guerra fredda che avete instaurato in casa vostra?

E se non si segue il cuore nelle faccende di cuore... quando?


----------



## dave.one (21 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Pensi che ai tuoi figli faccia bene il clima da guerra fredda che avete instaurato in casa vostra?
> 
> E se non si segue il cuore nelle faccende di cuore... quando?


Ciao,
1) Non lo so, al momento stiamo letteralmente... "fingendo" e fintantoché i bimbi non ne risentono, tanto meglio.

2)Sai, quando le cose non sono per nulla chiare, o meglio, sono state superficilamente chiarite, quando senti (e penso tu sappia di cosa parlo) che la controparte non è "chiara", onesta fino in fondo con te, ovvero, percepisci dell'omertà (a  torto o a ragione), che puoi fare? A parte il fatto di aver chiesto esplicitamente di essere "veri", o meglio detto, "realisti", ovvero: se dobbiamo cercare di ritrovare la strada persa, oppure di trovarne una nuova, consapevoli del fatto che entrambi sappiamo cosa desideriamo, perché "ovattare" la verità? Che altro si può fare? Spaccarle la testa? Opto per il rispondere con la medesima moneta.
Rifraso: lei non occulta la verità, dice tante verità che, però, finiscono per nascondere la realtà dei fatti. 
Forse è un po' tutto contorto, ma in momenti come questi, dove la confusione regna sovrana, e le certezze che ci si impongono sembrano comunque cozzare contro ogni dove, è difficile trovare il giusto bandolo della giusta matassa. In pratica, si naviga a vista e non ci si piega a 90.


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Continua lo stillicidio, il giornaliero ridotto ad un sopravvissuto e non ad un vissuto.
Mi rendo conto di quanto siamo diversi l'un l'altra, e come oramai il nostro rapporto sia comunque improntato a convenevoli di rito e nullo dialogo profondo, di come sia più facile scontrarsi che incontrarsi, dove anche la più piccola diversità assume una dimensione incommensurabile e che, se fino a qualche anno fa, passava in sordina, ora non fa altro che scavare più velocemente il fossato tra noi.
Come ho già detto in passato, oramai mi sono stufato di parlare "profondamente" con chi ascolta solo le proprie ragioni. Non ho né la forza, né la voglia, di tornare a litigare.
Non so se avete avuto un padre molto autorevole e, soprattutto, autoritario, che si incazzava facilmente, molto nervoso, molto determinato, sicuro e di successo nella vita. Questo ha dato il "la" alla mia personalità, ed adesso non sopporto più, né mi viene mai la voglia, di controbattere chi mi attacca, in quanto mi è più facile chiudermi in me stesso che affrontarlo, e visto che quest'esperienza me la sono portata appresso per più di 25 anni.
Certi lati caratteriali di mio padre, purtroppo, me li porto appresso e sono come dei tratti distintivi che ognuno ha. Quindi, mi scoccia da matti quando mi arrabbio, poiché mi ricorda mio padre, e mi ricorda soprattutto quanto non lo sopportassi quando lui faceva altrettanto con me o con gli altri. Per quello cerco di evitare questo lato del mio carattere il più possibile, rendendomi, però, anche conto di come ciò sia comunque non solo inevitabile, da un lato, ma anche non giusto, dall'altro. E' giusto arrabbiarsi quando ci sono giusti motivi, ma fino a che punto? E poi, si è capaci di non serbare giammai rancore?
In lei vedo certi tratti di mio padre che non ho mai sopportato, né mai compreso pienamente. Vorrebbe discutere pacatamente, ma animatamente, con una persona che sappia controbatterla. Non ne sono mai stato capace. Mi risulta più facile delegare il tutto ad una lettera, un'email, uno scritto qualunque, piuttosto che aprire bocca con la paura di sbagliare. Ma se ora l'unico argomento con cui posso controbatterla è la mia sfiducia per il fattaccio, che discorso costruttivo si può fare?
Per concludere, ringrazio comunque tutti coloro che sono intervenuti in questo thread, ed anche comunque tutti indistintamente, poiché ognuno ha aggiunto, anche se indirettamente, un piccolo tassello per aiutarmi a capire cosa devo fare e quale passo compiere per cercare di sbrogliare questa intricatissima matassa. A presto per aggiornamenti (spero positivi in ogni caso).


----------



## Angel (24 Giugno 2010)

Sta cosa devi trovare il modo di gestirla perchè ti garantisco andrà sempre peggio.....la tua situazione è pari pari alla mia, moglie che non mai ammesso la cosa....na barca di figli che frenano e ora ci si mette pure la parte caratteriale, (considerato senza palle perchè non mi piace litigare) io ho voluto dare una possibilità al nostro matrimonio e a 4 anni di distanza il risultato è......na schifezza


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> io ho voluto dare una possibilità al nostro matrimonio e a 4 anni di distanza il risultato è......na schifezza


Ora si che gli hai tirato su una costola! :nuke:


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora si che gli hai tirato su una costola! :nuke:


Uhm, l'ha sì tirata su, ma l'ha fatta girare due volte prima...


----------



## Angel (24 Giugno 2010)

E ti dirò di più...più lasci passare del tempo e più la cosa si attenua...almeno per lei e alla fine rischi di passare pure da malato e dalla parte del torto, devi affrontare la cosa di petto mettendo dei paletti e cosa importante pretendendo...tutto questo finchè sei in tempo


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uhm, l'ha sì tirata su, ma l'ha fatta girare due volte prima...



mi permetto di darti una mia breve e sincera opinione sulla tua situazione: vi state sotterrando da soli. Capisco cosa possa significare sentirsi responsabili dei propri figli, ma così facendo non li aiuterete per niente, anzi...

Prendi tua moglie, se ancora la reputi tale, guardala negli occhi e domandale: che cosa vuoi tu da me? La vogliamo riprendere in mano questa storia o no?

Altrimenti cambia aria, anche per i tuoi figli.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Angel (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> mi permetto di darti una mia breve e sincera opinione sulla tua situazione: vi state sotterrando da soli. Capisco cosa possa significare sentirsi responsabili dei propri figli, ma così facendo non li aiuterete per niente, anzi...
> 
> Prendi tua moglie, se ancora la reputi tale, guardala negli occhi e domandale: che cosa vuoi tu da me? La vogliamo riprendere in mano questa storia o no?
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> mi permetto di darti una mia breve e sincera opinione sulla tua situazione: vi state sotterrando da soli. Capisco cosa possa significare sentirsi responsabili dei propri figli, ma così facendo non li aiuterete per niente, anzi...
> 
> Prendi tua moglie, se ancora la reputi tale, guardala negli occhi e domandale: *che cosa vuoi tu da me*? *La vogliamo riprendere in mano questa storia o no?*
> 
> ...


1) Che sia l'uomo forte di casa, che sappia prendere in mano le redini del gioco e che sappia controbattere. insomma quello con le palle. Praticamente, secondo lei, devo ribaltare il mio carattere di 360°, ed è consapevole che ciò non si può fare. Facile no?
2) A parole sì, a fatti è tutto da vedere.

Ehh, caro Kid, come al solito: tutto facile a dirsi, ma a farsi... So che ci stiamo sotterrando da soli, ma l'alternativa al sotterrarsi è ... sprofondare. Qual è il meno peggio?


----------



## Anna A (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> 1) Che sia l'uomo forte di casa, che sappia prendere in mano le redini del gioco e che sappia controbattere. insomma quello con le palle. Praticamente, secondo lei, devo ribaltare il mio carattere di 360°, ed è consapevole che ciò non si può fare. Facile no?
> 2) A parole sì, a fatti è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Ehh, caro Kid, come al solito: tutto facile a dirsi, ma a farsi... So che ci stiamo sotterrando da soli, ma l'alternativa al sotterrarsi è ... sprofondare. Qual è il meno peggio?


ma sai.. l'importante è capire quello che si può davvero avere..
una volta che hai capito come vanno davvero le cose, puoi accettare anche solo di galleggiare; chè, rispetto allo sprofondare, è cmq una gran cosa.
in altre parole pensa anche alla tua pelle:up:


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> 1) Che sia l'uomo forte di casa, che sappia prendere in mano le redini del gioco e che sappia controbattere. insomma quello con le palle. Praticamente, secondo lei, devo ribaltare il mio carattere di 360°, ed è consapevole che ciò non si può fare. Facile no?
> 2) A parole sì, a fatti è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Ehh, caro Kid, come al solito: tutto facile a dirsi, ma a farsi... So che ci stiamo sotterrando da soli, ma l'alternativa al sotterrarsi è ... sprofondare. Qual è il meno peggio?


Tu pensi che io abbia un carattere forte? Mia moglie quando vuole mi fa su come un calzino... Quando mi ha tradito mi è caduto il mondo addosso. Ma ora siamo ancora qui. Certo le cose non sono ancora belle e romantiche come prima, ma io continuo a crederci, per mio figlio certo, ma pure per me e lei, che meritavamo un'altra chance.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu pensi che io abbia un carattere forte? .....


:diavoletto:


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :diavoletto:


Io sono un orsacchiottone (cit.)


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono un orsacchiottone (cit.)


ma lo soooooo! 

solo che io invece mi sento un po' iena :mexican:


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lo soooooo!
> 
> solo che io invece mi sento un po' iena :mexican:



Ma và, a me dai l'idea dell'angelo...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lo soooooo!
> 
> solo che io invece mi sento un po' iena :mexican:



Argh non mi rubi l'animale :sonno:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma và, a me dai l'idea dell'angelo...


 







intuitivo!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Continua lo stillicidio, il giornaliero ridotto ad un sopravvissuto e non ad un vissuto.
> Mi rendo conto di quanto siamo diversi l'un l'altra, e come oramai il nostro rapporto sia comunque improntato a convenevoli di rito e nullo dialogo profondo, di come sia più facile scontrarsi che incontrarsi, dove anche la più piccola diversità assume una dimensione incommensurabile e che, se fino a qualche anno fa, passava in sordina, ora non fa altro che scavare più velocemente il fossato tra noi.
> Come ho già detto in passato, oramai mi sono stufato di parlare "profondamente" con chi ascolta solo le proprie ragioni. Non ho né la forza, né la voglia, di tornare a litigare.
> Non so se avete avuto un padre molto autorevole e, soprattutto, autoritario, che si incazzava facilmente, molto nervoso, molto determinato, sicuro e di successo nella vita. Questo ha dato il "la" alla mia personalità, ed adesso non sopporto più, né mi viene mai la voglia, di controbattere chi mi attacca, in quanto mi è più facile chiudermi in me stesso che affrontarlo, e visto che quest'esperienza me la sono portata appresso per più di 25 anni.
> ...


 Questo mi pare un aspetto da approfondire e superare, indipendentemente dalla vicenda attuale.
A parte che può essere una delle concause di una relazione evitante (v. la parte teorica di questo sito).
Rifletti che i caratteri irascibili dei genitori spaventano molto i bambini che fantasticano di diventare forti e potenti per difendersi e per rivalersi di quanto subito. Quando si diventa adolescenti si prende consapevolezza di avere la forza per far del male e questo spaventa, perché si farebbe del male a chi si ama.
Da queste emozioni contrastanti nasce l'ipercontrollo.
Hai mai fatto sport di combattimento?


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo mi pare un aspetto da approfondire e superare, indipendentemente dalla vicenda attuale.
> A parte che può essere una delle concause di una relazione evitante (v. la parte teorica di questo sito).
> Rifletti che i caratteri irascibili dei genitori spaventano molto i bambini che fantasticano di diventare forti e potenti per difendersi e per rivalersi di quanto subito. Quando si diventa adolescenti si prende consapevolezza di avere la forza per far del male e questo spaventa, perché si farebbe del male a chi si ama.
> Da queste emozioni contrastanti nasce l'ipercontrollo.
> Hai mai fatto sport di combattimento?


Ciao. Evidentemente, e me lo sono chiesto anch'io varie volte, dandomi sempre la stessa risposta, sono stato spaventato, tutt'ora ne risento e credo che sia diventato parte incosciente di me. Non so che genitori hai avuto tu (spero migliori dei miei, sotto certi punti di vista), ma purtroppo (o a ragione), mio padre era della "vecchia guardia", ovvero di quelli che mi hanno educato a suon di scapaccioni. Probabilmente, avendo provato il dolore, l'ho somatizzato talmente tanto che so cosa vuol dire provare male (non FARE male). Perciò, da qui la mia paura a fare qualsiasi cosa che possa far provare male, non che possa FAR male - ovvero, mi metto nella pelle di colui che può subire un dolore. Questo non è ciò che voglio... insegnare ai miei bimbi.
Quindi, no, non ho mai fatto sport da combattimento, nè è mai stata mia intenzione. Se ho fatto sport, sono stati sport in cui gioco contro me stesso o contro altri "alla distanza" (es. sci, golf, nuoto, ecc.). Datemi un mazzo di carte, 4 compagni e facciamo un bel briscolone assieme... Ci giochiamo una pizza, ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao. Evidentemente, e me lo sono chiesto anch'io varie volte, dandomi sempre la stessa risposta, sono stato spaventato, tutt'ora ne risento e credo che sia diventato parte incosciente di me. Non so che genitori hai avuto tu (spero migliori dei miei, sotto certi punti di vista), ma purtroppo (o a ragione), mio padre era della "vecchia guardia", ovvero di quelli che mi hanno educato a suon di scapaccioni. Probabilmente, avendo provato il dolore, l'ho somatizzato talmente tanto che so cosa vuol dire provare male (non FARE male). Perciò, da qui la mia paura a fare qualsiasi cosa che possa far provare male, non che possa FAR male - ovvero, mi metto nella pelle di colui che può subire un dolore. Questo non è ciò che voglio... insegnare ai miei bimbi.
> Quindi, no, non ho mai fatto sport da combattimento, nè è mai stata mia intenzione. Se ho fatto sport, sono stati sport in cui gioco contro me stesso o contro altri "alla distanza" (es. sci, golf, nuoto, ecc.). Datemi un mazzo di carte, 4 compagni e facciamo un bel briscolone assieme... Ci giochiamo una pizza, ok?


Gli sport di combattimento (escluso la boxe) prevedono proprio il controllo della violenza e l'autorizzazione a esprimere, in modo regolato e regolamentato, l'aggressività. Infatti sono sport che vengono consigliati proprio per sbloccare situazioni in cui si attribuisce (e ci si attribuisce) eccessivo pericolo all'espressione della giusta aggressività.


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli sport di combattimento (escluso la boxe) prevedono proprio il controllo della violenza e l'autorizzazione a esprimere, in modo regolato e regolamentato, l'aggressività. Infatti sono sport che vengono consigliati proprio per sbloccare situazioni in cui si attribuisce (e ci si attribuisce) eccessivo pericolo all'espressione della giusta aggressività.


Ciao, grazie. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene: io non sono aggressivo, anzi. Piuttosto ho paura di provare dolore fisico (non mentale, quello lo riesco a tollerare meglio). Perciò mi terrorizza soltanto l'idea che anche altri lo possano provare. In se, gli sport da combattimento non sarebbero un problema, se non fosse per il fatto che comunque di dolore, di riffa o di raffa, se ne prova. 
Comunque grazie per il suggerimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene: io non sono aggressivo, anzi. Piuttosto ho paura di provare dolore fisico (non mentale, quello lo riesco a tollerare meglio). Perciò mi terrorizza soltanto l'idea che anche altri lo possano provare. In se, gli sport da combattimento non sarebbero un problema, se non fosse per il fatto che comunque di dolore, di riffa o di raffa, se ne prova.
> Comunque grazie per il suggerimento.


E' una via per risolvere quello che tu hai riconosciuto come un problema per te, in modo più breve e divertente di una psicoterapia.
Io avevo trovato molto liberatorio e positivo l'esercizio, proposto in un corso di psicomotricità, di aggredirsi/difendersi simulando un combattimento SENZA CONTATTO con un bastone, tenuto con entrambe le mani, e la voce.
Fa prendere coscienza di poter controllare l'aggressività
Costringevo tutte in un angolo... :rotfl:


----------



## Angel (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una via per risolvere quello che tu hai riconosciuto come un problema per te, in modo più breve e divertente di una psicoterapia.
> Io avevo trovato molto liberatorio e positivo l'esercizio, proposto in un corso di psicomotricità, di aggredirsi/difendersi simulando un combattimento SENZA CONTATTO con un bastone, tenuto con entrambe le mani, e la voce.
> Fa prendere coscienza di poter controllare l'aggressività
> Costringevo tutte in un angolo... :rotfl:


L'Aikido per questo è perfetto :up:


----------



## Brady (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Continua lo stillicidio, il giornaliero ridotto ad un sopravvissuto e non ad un vissuto.
> Mi rendo conto di quanto siamo diversi l'un l'altra, e come oramai il nostro rapporto sia comunque improntato a convenevoli di rito e nullo dialogo profondo, di come sia più facile scontrarsi che incontrarsi, dove anche la più piccola diversità assume una dimensione incommensurabile e che, se fino a qualche anno fa, passava in sordina, ora non fa altro che scavare più velocemente il fossato tra noi.
> Come ho già detto in passato, oramai mi sono stufato di parlare "profondamente" con chi ascolta solo le proprie ragioni. *Non ho né la forza, né la voglia, di tornare a litigare.*
> *Non so se avete avuto un padre molto autorevole e, soprattutto, autoritario, che si incazzava facilmente, molto nervoso, molto determinato, sicuro e di successo nella vita. Questo ha dato il "la" alla mia personalità, ed adesso non sopporto più, né mi viene mai la voglia, di controbattere chi mi attacca, in quanto mi è più facile chiudermi in me stesso che affrontarlo, e visto che quest'esperienza me la sono portata appresso per più di 25 anni.*
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo mi pare un aspetto da approfondire e superare, indipendentemente dalla vicenda attuale.
> A parte che può essere una delle concause di una relazione evitante (v. la parte teorica di questo sito).
> *Rifletti che i caratteri irascibili dei genitori spaventano molto i bambini che fantasticano di diventare forti e potenti per difendersi e per rivalersi di quanto subito. Quando si diventa adolescenti si prende consapevolezza di avere la forza per far del male e questo spaventa, perché si farebbe del male a chi si ama.*
> *Da queste emozioni contrastanti nasce l'ipercontrollo.*
> Hai mai fatto sport di combattimento?


 
Dave, già i cloni su questo forum non sono ben visti... se poi esistono all'insaputa dell'utente originale è gravissimo... quindi smettila di andare in giro da solo e torna immediatamente nel mio corpo! 
Perché da quello che scrivi tu devi essere per forza il mio clone...:mexican:
Scherzi a parte. 
Non so se sai che sto facendo terapia di copia, e il terapista ha notato in me quello che dice Ritrovata, l'ipercontrollo.
Sai cosa mi ha detto? Che invece mi devo incaxxare....
Che devo manifestare la mia rabbia verbalmente ed emotivamente (non fisicamente su di lei, naturalmente.... anche se.. mmm... va bè andiamo oltre). La cosa strana è che questo potrebbe facilitare la gestione del conflitto con mia moglie in quanto anche lei saprebbe con che cosa veramente ha a che fare e quindi potrebbe reagire di conseguenza. Sì perché quelli come me e te non è che non provano rabbia, ma se la tengono dentro e questo fa male a noi, ma anche a chi abbiamo di fronte che non capisce quello che proviamo veramente.
Prova a lasciarti andare un po'. Ti garantisco che aiuta il confronto.
Non la picchiare però,  eh...


----------



## dave.one (25 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Dave, già i cloni su questo forum non sono ben visti... se poi esistono all'insaputa dell'utente originale è gravissimo... quindi smettila di andare in giro da solo e torna immediatamente nel mio corpo!
> Perché da quello che scrivi tu devi essere per forza il mio clone...:mexican:
> Scherzi a parte.
> Non so se sai che sto facendo terapia di copia, e il terapista ha notato in me quello che dice Ritrovata, l'ipercontrollo.
> ...


Caro Brady, eh... sembra di vedere il film "L'invasione degli Ultracorpi"...
in ogni caso, bando alle ciance: Non sai quante volte ci ho pensato e quante volte la rabbia è pronta lì ad esplodere ma rimane invischiata nei meandri del mio piccolo cervello senza trovare la via d'uscita giusta...
Ci vorrebbe una terapia d'ipnosi per autoimporsi di sfogare ciò che rimane represso, per evitare, un giorno o l'altro, di scoppiare come una bolla di sapone. Facile a dirsi (facilissimo a dire il vero), ma, a farsi? Ci vedo un bell'abisso in mezzo...
In quanto a terapia, proprio ieri ho preso appuntamento per entrambi presso il consultorio della cittadina ASL per entrambi. Non so se e quanto servirà. Sotto mia scelta, ho chiesto alla controparte se andasse bene; le va bene. Lunedì prox la prima seduta. 
Rimani sintonizzato su questo canale...
Grazie e buona giornata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Caro Brady, eh... sembra di vedere il film "L'invasione degli Ultracorpi"...
> in ogni caso, bando alle ciance: Non sai quante volte ci ho pensato e quante volte la rabbia è pronta lì ad esplodere ma rimane invischiata nei meandri del mio piccolo cervello senza trovare la via d'uscita giusta...
> Ci vorrebbe una terapia d'ipnosi per autoimporsi di sfogare ciò che rimane represso, per evitare, un giorno o l'altro, di scoppiare come una bolla di sapone. Facile a dirsi (facilissimo a dire il vero), ma, a farsi? Ci vedo un bell'abisso in mezzo...
> In quanto a terapia, proprio ieri ho preso appuntamento per entrambi presso il consultorio della cittadina ASL per entrambi. Non so se e quanto servirà. Sotto mia scelta, ho chiesto alla controparte se andasse bene; le va bene. Lunedì prox la prima seduta.
> ...


 Servirà:up:


----------



## Brady (26 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Caro Brady, eh... sembra di vedere il film "L'invasione degli Ultracorpi"...
> in ogni caso, bando alle ciance: Non sai quante volte ci ho pensato e quante volte la rabbia è pronta lì ad esplodere ma rimane invischiata nei meandri del mio piccolo cervello senza trovare la via d'uscita giusta...
> Ci vorrebbe una terapia d'ipnosi per autoimporsi di sfogare ciò che rimane represso, per evitare, un giorno o l'altro, di scoppiare come una bolla di sapone. Facile a dirsi (facilissimo a dire il vero), ma, a farsi? Ci vedo un bell'abisso in mezzo...
> In quanto a terapia, proprio ieri ho preso appuntamento per entrambi presso il consultorio della cittadina ASL per entrambi. Non so se e quanto servirà. Sotto mia scelta, ho chiesto alla controparte se andasse bene; le va bene. Lunedì prox la prima seduta.
> ...


Sì sì non è facile. Anch'io tra il dire e il fare sono ancora solo al dire :mrgreen:...
Però il primo passo è capire che non è giusto tenersi la rabbia dentro. Poi una propria strada si trova.
La terapia ti sarà comunque utile per capire qualcosa (non tutto però) a prescindere da dove vi porterà. Mi preoccupa però il fatto che ti poni in un'ottica di "controparte". E' una cosa che si deve fare insieme e non solo fisicamente, ma anche come impostazione: siete VOI contro il mondo. 
Aspettiamo notizie.
ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Mi pare interessante:
>Lo sguardo altrove
Il tradimento può essere sessuale o relazionale, rappresentare una svolta, un innamoramento, un cambio del punto di vista e degli interessi, ma una volta scoperto cambia le regole del rapporto di coppia, mostra il conflitto del desiderio tra iniziare una vita diversa o mantenere la rete familiare, il rapporto con i figli, il sogno della famiglia. Se la coppia accetta che il tradimento è una delle esperienze che possono accadere senza distruggere tutto e ricompare il significato antico e profondo del rapporto, quando emerge cosa rappresentava la parte importante del sogno vissuto insieme, è più facile iniziare la ricostruzione. Se emerge invece la sopraffazione e la voglia di piegare l’altra persona o di ricondurla troppo in fretta a un rapporto bello, nascono più facilmente le impossibilità di risoluzione dei problemi.
Il traditore seriale non viene in terapia di coppia perché giustifica il suo diritto a sperimentare, potrebbe arrivare in psicoterapia guidato da una partner inconsapevole che ha aperto improvvisamente gli occhi ma non sa delle altre avventure. Quando le persone arrivano invece in psicoterapia individuale o sessuale, vuol dire che, nel caso della sessualità, sono stati invitate a riflettere dal/dalla partner che ha tradito sulle loro difficoltà sessuali e pensano che per costruire nuove storie sia meglio provare a risolvere la difficoltà sessuale per non ritrovare sconfitte con i prossimi partner<
http://www.psicoterapiadinamica.it/2008/05/il-tradimento-come-spinta-per-andare-in-psicoterapia/


----------



## dave.one (29 Giugno 2010)

*periodo strano*

Sto passando da alcuni giorni in un periodo che non riesco a definire: oserei accennare ad una elevata "indifferenza" verso l'altro partner, a patto che non ritornino a galla i fasti dell'infedeltà.
E' come se vivessi alla giornata in un ambiguo rapporto educato con un amico o con un collega al quale sicuramente non ti apriresti più di tanto perché a pelle ti da la classica sensazione della persona che non potrà godere della tua totale fiducia, dove le parole sicuramente non si sprecano e dove il rapporto è basato sul pout parler e forse qualcosa di più importante, ma che non riguarda assolutamente l'io di entrambi.
Non so se è capitato anche a voi, forse sì e forse no.
In ogni caso se aveste qualcosa da condividere, sarei ben lieto di imparare dalle vostre esperienze.


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sto passando da alcuni giorni in un periodo che non riesco a definire: oserei accennare ad una elevata "indifferenza" verso l'altro partner, a patto che non ritornino a galla i fasti dell'infedeltà.
> E' come se vivessi alla giornata in un ambiguo rapporto educato con un amico o con un collega al quale sicuramente non ti apriresti più di tanto perché a pelle ti da la classica sensazione della persona che non potrà godere della tua totale fiducia, dove le parole sicuramente non si sprecano e dove il rapporto è basato sul pout parler e forse qualcosa di più importante, ma che non riguarda assolutamente l'io di entrambi.
> Non so se è capitato anche a voi, forse sì e forse no.
> In ogni caso se aveste qualcosa da condividere, sarei ben lieto di imparare dalle vostre esperienze.


Abituati da subito agli alti e bassi. Non farti ingannare dai primi o scoraggiare dai secondi. Sfrutta i momenti di calma interiore per fare altro perché vanno e vengono (io li uso per lavorare, cosa che in questi mesi ho fatto peggio del solito e in quei rari momenti cerco di recuperare).
In merito allo specifico stato che descrivi: lei non è un collega, pare ovvio dirlo, ma la persona con cui devi decidere se restare o no. A parte che è normale non fidarsi completamente, vista la situazione, prova comunque ad ascoltare ciò che provi. Esprimilo con lei se vuoi affontarlo e risolverlo. Oppure accettalo come parte di te e usalo con te stesso per fare una scelta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sto passando da alcuni giorni in un periodo che non riesco a definire: oserei accennare ad una elevata "indifferenza" verso l'altro partner, a patto che non ritornino a galla i fasti dell'infedeltà.
> E' come se vivessi alla giornata in un ambiguo rapporto educato con un amico o con un collega al quale sicuramente non ti apriresti più di tanto perché a pelle ti da la classica sensazione della persona che non potrà godere della tua totale fiducia, dove le parole sicuramente non si sprecano e dove il rapporto è basato sul pout parler e forse qualcosa di più importante, ma che non riguarda assolutamente l'io di entrambi.
> Non so se è capitato anche a voi, forse sì e forse no.
> In ogni caso se aveste qualcosa da condividere, sarei ben lieto di imparare dalle vostre esperienze.


 Succede.
Non illuderti che questo possa essere vissuto in modo negativo. Potrebbe essere vissuto come tua elaborazione e accettazione di quanto accaduto.


----------



## dave.one (13 Luglio 2010)

Ieri sera ho avuto un crollo emotivo e psicologico.
Solo un paio di settimane fa mi sentivo totalmente indifferente, come se non mi importasse nulla di ciò che succedeva e ciò che poteva capitare.
Ieri sera, invece, ho scoperto che la mattina si era trovata con "lui" prima del lavoro, è andata sulla sua macchina e sono stati via più di 20 minuti. 
Ovviamente tante domande sono sorte spontanee, potete anche immaginarle voi stessi senza che per forza le debba elencare.
Ma tutte queste domande hanno un comun denominatore: i miei sospetti sono sempre più fondati.
La rabbia mi è montata addosso poiché ho pensato a come sono assolutamente inerme fronte a questo sopruso bello e buono del rispetto e della mia dignità.
Avrei voluto spaccarle la faccia, sputarle addosso veleno e fiele, ma mi sono contenuto anche per il rispetto dei bambini che abbiamo attorno.
Ma non le ho più rivolto la parola.
Sono letteralmente stufo di dover tirare fuori io l'argomento, spingerlo e cercare di capire il perché (a torto o a ragione), e lei che non risponde, lo evita, ci gira attorno oppure mi fa fare la figura del fesso dicendomi che non è vero e che è ciò che credo io. No, a questo gioco al massacro non ci sto più. E' il solito dialogo tra sordi, che parlano due lingue diverse e ognuno tira l'acqua al proprio mulino. Che senso ha parlare ancora?
Sono in crisi nera, poiché mi sento inerme e, a parte mandare tutto aff..., altro non mi passa per la testa, in questo momento. E' difficile rimanere limpidi, lucidi, freddi e razionali, soprattutto quando la propria indole di tutto fuorché fredda e calcolatrice. Il che è un male in questo caso.
Non vorrei fare una scenata, anche perché non apporta nulla alla propria causa, ma nemmeno lasciar passare come nulla fosse questo punto.
Pensare che proprio qualche giorno fa, due bimbi mi dicevano che volevano andare a fare scuola di calcio a settembre vicino a casa all'oratorio. Indovinate chi è l'allenatore? Sono stato zitto, non ho detto nulla, né approvato, né disapprovato, poiché è il volere dei bimbi innanzitutto e per accontentarli sono disposto a tutto entro i limiti del possibile. Ma l'idea stessa che possano andare d'accordo con il lui, e che possano vedere in lui qualcosa che non sono io, mi fa letteralmente impazzire. 
Non posso assolutamente ringraziare mia moglie di nulla, posso solo rinfacciarle il male che sta facendo non solo a me, ma alla propria famiglia in modo indiretto.
Posso dirle soltanto quanto sia ingenua nell'agire come sta agendo e che si vergogni per ciò che sta facendo.
Non cerco da voi una parola di commiserazione o una pacca sulla spalla: vorrei preparare un discorso chiaro da fare perché si scelga, senza possibilità di ritornare indietro, una strada chiara e definita, e ben condivisa: o si continua insieme, o si continua separati, ma che questa scelta sia presa, digerita e portata avanti senza ripensamenti in seconda istanza, con le rinunce del caso in entrambi i sensi. Ogni idea è ben accetta.
Scusate per la prolissità e per il tono un po' acceso.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

Figurati, Dave, anzi, sfogati pure.

Ti dico come la vedo io.

I bambini meritano ogni cosa, ma di scuole di calcio ce ne sono tante: EVITA DI ISCRIVERLI LI'. Metti un veto assoluto. Fai l'uomo, fatti rispettare.
Conosco personalmente un caso dove è stato proprio quello il "'pretesto" di una storia durata anni. Troncare subito.

Quanto alla mugliera, valige SUE fuori sulla porta se non garantisce di "FILARE DRITTA" e non acconsente ad un regime di assoluta trasparenza.

Non puoi ricostruire alcunché finché lei non chiude con l'altro! Se necessario, falle avere la lettera dall'avvocato che la "invita in studio a discutere di una separazione"!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Figurati, Dave, anzi, sfogati pure.
> 
> Ti dico come la vedo io.
> 
> ...


 Quoto tutto.
Soprattutto dovrebbe essere tua moglie stessa a capire che mettere di mezzo i bambini alla sua tresca è ripugnante.


----------



## dave.one (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Soprattutto dovrebbe essere tua moglie stessa a capire che *mettere di mezzo i bambini alla sua tresca è ripugnante*.


Ti posso assicurare che non lo fa apposta, questo posso giurarci.
Ma comunque che non pensi minimamente alle conseguenze di questa decisione, questo dà da riflettere.
Se lo conoscete, sapete di che dolore si parla...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che non lo fa apposta, questo posso giurarci.
> Ma comunque che non pensi minimamente alle conseguenze di questa decisione, questo dà da riflettere.
> Se lo conoscete, sapete di che dolore si parla...


 Ma dai ...non ci vuole niente a dire che lì non c'è posto e portarli a un'altra scuola calcio...dove conoscere altri amici.


----------



## dave.one (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma dai ...non ci vuole niente a dire che lì non c'è posto e portarli a un'altra scuola calcio...dove conoscere altri amici.


Vero anche questo. Sappi che era una soluzione di comodo in quanto a due passi da casa, mentre altre scuole calcio sono più distanti, entrambi lavoriamo. Sarebbero due bimbi a posto per il loro "sport", ma la terza? Ci abbiamo (pardon: avevamo) pensato, e soluzione migliore non c'era (e non ci sarebbe) di modo da accontentare tutti.
Ma ora che "_alea jacta est_", gli avvenimenti recenti cambiano tutto, ovviamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vero anche questo. Sappi che era una soluzione di comodo in quanto a due passi da casa, mentre altre scuole calcio sono più distanti, entrambi lavoriamo. Sarebbero due bimbi a posto per il loro "sport", ma la terza? Ci abbiamo (pardon: avevamo) pensato, e soluzione migliore non c'era (e non ci sarebbe) di modo da accontentare tutti.
> Ma ora che "_alea jacta est_", gli avvenimenti recenti cambiano tutto, ovviamente.


 Non ricordo le età.
Ma si trovano genitori di compagni che possono portare un bambino con loro.
E poi ...meglio non fare sport che metterli in un pantano.
Prima o poi saprebbero e non ve lo perdonerebbero.


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Figurati, Dave, anzi, sfogati pure.
> 
> Ti dico come la vedo io.
> 
> ...


Te l'ho già detto...fare gli  indifferenti serve a niente..e comunque una due tre volte e poi soffri più di prima, con la lettera dell'avvocato, farà un esame di coscienza e li capirai realmente quello che vuole.

P.S. forse non hai capito ma ti sta tenendo in stallo per suoi interessi, pensa di riuscire a gestire la cosa facendoti passare per malato ossessivo e se non fai attenzione ci crederai pure tu......credimi ci sono passato, io ero quello delle seghe mentali.....secondo lei


----------



## minnie (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ricordo le età.
> Ma si trovano genitori di compagni che possono portare un bambino con loro.
> E poi ...meglio non fare sport che metterli in un pantano.
> Prima o poi saprebbero e non ve lo perdonerebbero.


Persa ha ragione: il giorno in cui dovessero scoprire tutto non lo perdonerebbero a nessuno dei tre, anzi! magari penserebbero che i due si sono iniziati a frequentare proprio per via della scuola di calcio. O altro sport o altra scuola. Lì no, per il bene tuo e dei piccoli.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Non credo ci sia discorso migliore di quello che hai fatto a noi. 
I bambini ti hanno chiesto di andare lì. Tu non ti spieghi come lei possa non rendersi conto di quanto dolore questa situazione ti faccia vivere. 
Per i bambini ci sono altre soluzioni (se ha 20 min da passare con lui li avrà pure per accompagnare i figli).
Per lei... concordo con la lettera dell'avvocato. Ora. A situazione e ferro caldissimi. senza sconti. Mandate i bambini fuori da amici o parenti per l'estate (fa caldo in città!) e parlatene in ogni lingua. Che sia vero o no, tu hai bisogno di rispetto e trasparenza e una donna che di nascosto sta con un altro anche per 5 minuti non li dimostra.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> quoto tutto.
> Soprattutto dovrebbe essere tua moglie stessa a capire che mettere di mezzo i bambini alla sua tresca è ripugnante.


e' veramente ripugnante!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> P.S. forse non hai capito ma ti sta t*enendo in stallo p*er suoi interessi, pensa di riuscire a gestire la cosa facendoti passare per malato ossessivo e se non fai attenzione ci crederai pure tu......credimi ci sono passato, io ero quello delle seghe mentali.....secondo lei




Questo che dice Angel è profondamente vero

Lo stallo è la soluzione piu' confortevole per il traditore.

Ma perché? ovvio. Guadagna il tempo per coltivare la relazione adulterina fin quando potrà capire se offre una concreta strada alternativa oppure no, tenendosi parato il sederino con la famiglia ancora a disposizione.

Come si esce dallo stallo? Usando le maniere forti.

Vai dall'avvocato . Le togli una stampella: a quel punto l'altra strada si rivelerà facilmente per ciò che è.


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo che dice Angel è profondamente vero
> 
> Lo stallo è la soluzione piu' confortevole per il traditore.
> 
> ...


E' molto probabile che sia come dici tu. D'altronde, che altre soluzioni ci sono? Il deperire in famiglia con un marito che non si vuole e non si accetta? 
Per l'avvocato, ne riparliamo. Intanto stiamo facendo delle sessioni con una psicologa per capire, dopodiché ci si siederà ad un tavolo e si prenderà una decisione _definitiva_. 
Comunque, tanto per chiudere una questione, caso strano oggi, che è il mio compleanno, si è ricordata di mandarmi gli auguri soltanto dopo essere arrivata in ufficio e via sms, scusandosi (certo, gliel'ha ricordato skype, sono tutti bravi così). 
Bene. Mi sono trattenuto dall'essere malefico fino all'osso, volevo risponderle: "certo che ti sei dimenticata, ma non dimentichi mai di andare a bere il... caffé prima del lavoro". 
Ho deciso di non dire nulla. Se per caso quando ci vediamo si riscusa ancora, non mancherò di farglielo presente. Eccavoli, ripeto, tirato in giro proprio non mi va giù.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Figurati, Dave, anzi, sfogati pure.
> 
> Ti dico come la vedo io.
> 
> ...


E poi? Come va a finire la separazione? Che al solito deve schiodare lui da casa e non lei? Perchè i figli verranno usati in un certo modo? Ne parliamo serenamente? Ecco un caso in cui la vittima deve pagare anche tutti i danni.
O mi sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho avuto un crollo emotivo e psicologico.
> Solo un paio di settimane fa mi sentivo totalmente indifferente, come se non mi importasse nulla di ciò che succedeva e ciò che poteva capitare.
> Ieri sera, invece, ho scoperto che la mattina si era trovata con "lui" prima del lavoro, è andata sulla sua macchina e sono stati via più di 20 minuti.
> Ovviamente tante domande sono sorte spontanee, potete anche immaginarle voi stessi senza che per forza le debba elencare.
> ...


Smetti di amare.
Non si può correre dietro ad una che non ci vuole.
Costi quel che costi.
E datti un po' alla pazza gioia no?
Vedere la moglie che preferisce un altro a te dev'essere terribile.
Ma ricorda che sulla piazza ci sono un sacco di donne pronte a riparare quei danni.
Vai un po' in giro.
Come al solito chi ama meno governa e ti dice, se ti va bene così bona, altrimenti aria.
Appunto arieggiare!


----------



## Anna A (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' molto probabile che sia come dici tu. D'altronde, che altre soluzioni ci sono? Il deperire in famiglia con un marito che non si vuole e non si accetta?
> Per l'avvocato, ne riparliamo. Intanto stiamo facendo delle sessioni con una psicologa per capire, dopodiché ci si siederà ad un tavolo e si prenderà una decisione _definitiva_.
> Comunque, tanto per chiudere una questione, caso strano oggi, che è il mio compleanno, si è ricordata di mandarmi gli auguri soltanto dopo essere arrivata in ufficio e via sms, scusandosi (certo, gliel'ha ricordato skype, sono tutti bravi così).
> Bene. Mi sono trattenuto dall'essere malefico fino all'osso, volevo risponderle: "certo che ti sei dimenticata, ma non dimentichi mai di andare a bere il... caffé prima del lavoro".
> Ho deciso di non dire nulla. Se per caso quando ci vediamo si riscusa ancora, non mancherò di farglielo presente. Eccavoli, ripeto, tirato in giro proprio non mi va giù.


tanti auguri, Davide! pensa a stare bene tu, oggi, e impara a farti scivolare le cose di dosso, invece di stare male per tutto. festeggia con te stesso, come recita la poesia di walcott.

Tempo verrà
in cui, con esultanza,
saluterai te stesso arrivato
alla tua porta, nel tuo proprio specchio,
e ognuno sorriderà al benvenuto dell'altro,

e dirà: Siedi qui. Mangia.
Amerai di nuovo lo straniero che era il tuo Io.
Offri vino. Offri pane. Rendi il cuore
a se stesso, allo straniero che ti ha amato

per tutta la vita, che hai ignorato
per un altro e che ti sa a memoria.
Dallo scaffale tira giù le lettere d'amore,

le fotografie, le note disperate,
sbuccia via dallo specchio la tua immagine.
Siediti. È festa: la tua vita è in tavola.


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tanti auguri, Davide! pensa a stare bene tu, oggi, e impara a farti scivolare le cose di dosso, invece di stare male per tutto. festeggia con te stesso, come recita la poesia di walcott.
> 
> Tempo verrà
> in cui, con esultanza,
> ...


Grazie Anna, per stare bene oggi dovrei paradossalmente stare male. In ogni caso grazie, anche per la stupenda poesia che ho appena salvato.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' molto probabile che sia come dici tu. D'altronde, che altre soluzioni ci sono? Il deperire in famiglia con un marito che non si vuole e non si accetta?
> Per l'avvocato, ne riparliamo. Intanto stiamo facendo delle sessioni con una psicologa per capire, dopodiché ci si siederà ad un tavolo e si prenderà una decisione _definitiva_.
> Comunque, tanto per chiudere una questione, caso strano oggi, che è il mio compleanno, si è ricordata di mandarmi gli auguri soltanto dopo essere arrivata in ufficio e via sms, scusandosi (certo, gliel'ha ricordato skype, sono tutti bravi così).
> Bene. Mi sono trattenuto dall'essere malefico fino all'osso, volevo risponderle: "certo che ti sei dimenticata, ma non dimentichi mai di andare a bere il... caffé prima del lavoro".
> Ho deciso di non dire nulla. Se per caso quando ci vediamo si riscusa ancora, non mancherò di farglielo presente. Eccavoli, ripeto, tirato in giro proprio non mi va giù.


Davide, sbagli.
Molla il terapista (tanto non servono quasi mai a nulla: chi è su un percorso di allontanamento li vede come "alleati" del tradito, e presto smette pure di andare in terapia, perché a nessuno piace essere messo nell'angolo come il "cattivo").
Vai subito dall'avvocato, quel che stai subendo è intollerabile.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

Auguri davide!!!


----------



## Brady (16 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Smetti di amare.
> Non si può correre dietro ad una che non ci vuole.
> Costi quel che costi.
> E datti un po' alla pazza gioia no?
> ...


Certo, chissà come saranno contenti poi i figli quando verranno a sapere che ENTRAMBI i genitori si sono cornificati a vicenda, e solo per puro divertimento...
Ottimo consiglio! :up:


----------



## Brady (16 Luglio 2010)

Davide
auguri per il tuo compleanno, ma soprattutto per la tua storia che sembra sempre più difficile.
Solo un piccolo commento OT (ma neanche poi tanto). Volevo dirti che trovo il tuo avatar incredibilmente significativo e, per questo, molto triste. La casa ribaltata, come simbolo del fatto che il mondo di chi viene tradito è stato messo a testa in giù....
Però devi fare qualcosa per raddrizzarla sta casa (con lei o senza di lei).....


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Davide
> auguri per il tuo compleanno, ma soprattutto per la tua storia che sembra sempre più difficile.
> Solo un piccolo commento OT (ma neanche poi tanto). Volevo dirti che trovo il tuo avatar incredibilmente significativo e, per questo, molto triste. La casa ribaltata, come simbolo del fatto che il mondo di chi viene tradito è stato messo a testa in giù....
> Però devi fare qualcosa per raddrizzarla sta casa (con lei o senza di lei).....


Grazie Brady.
Che dire? Si va avanti, si cerca di fare del proprio meglio in tutto, si pensa al passato ma si guarda al futuro, si cerca l'affetto di chi è più vicino e si cerca di dimenticare chi è lontano. 
Pensare che stamattina il primo a farmi gli auguri è stato il papà di un amica della mia figlia più grande che pensava di non essere stato il primo a farmi gli auguri! Su questo l'ho rassicurato...
Brady, tu non sai come mi viene spontaneo e naturale il desiderare il bene per tutti, l'augurio che, qualunque cosa accada, tutto si possa  risolvere (e si deve risolvere). Lo auguro a te ed a chiunque qui dentro, anche a chi non se lo merita (e non parlo dei frequentanti di questo forum). A mio modesto parere, tutti abbiamo il diritto di riprovarci e tutti abbiamo diritto ad una "seconda chance". Siccome siamo umani, quindi ciò è valido per tutti, è valido anche il presupposto che tutti dobbiamo donare una seconda chance, sempre che non si abusi in nessuno dei due versi (doni la mano e ti viene rubato il braccio). 

In caso di errore o sbaglio, chi rifiuterebbe una mano tesa?

Questo perché lo dico? Partendo dal presupposto che, prima o poi, lo sbaglio verrà riconosciuto dalla controparte, darò la mia seconda chance soltanto a patto che mi venga richiesta e sotto ben precisi e chiari intenti. Non è una cosa da poco, non è come bere una birra al bar o darsi una pacca sulla spalla. Lo sforzo deve essere contemporaneo, complementare e reciproco, basato su principi che non possono essere "dimenticati" neanche per un attimo.
Parole dure, parole forse al vento, ma che sono l'unica cosa che mi fa guardare ad un futuro (non AL futuro in senso generico). Questo per me, per la mia famiglia e per i bambini innanzitutto.
Un grazie di cuore.


----------



## minnie (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Grazie Brady.
> Che dire? Si va avanti, si cerca di fare del proprio meglio in tutto, si pensa al passato ma si guarda al futuro, si cerca l'affetto di chi è più vicino e si cerca di dimenticare chi è lontano.
> Pensare che stamattina il primo a farmi gli auguri è stato il papà di un amica della mia figlia più grande che pensava di non essere stato il primo a farmi gli auguri! Su questo l'ho rassicurato...
> Brady, tu non sai come mi viene spontaneo e naturale il desiderare il bene per tutti, l'augurio che, qualunque cosa accada, tutto si possa risolvere (e si deve risolvere). Lo auguro a te ed a chiunque qui dentro, anche a chi non se lo merita (e non parlo dei frequentanti di questo forum). A mio modesto parere, *tutti abbiamo il diritto di riprovarci e tutti abbiamo diritto ad una "seconda chance".* Siccome siamo umani, quindi ciò è valido per tutti, è valido anche il presupposto che tutti dobbiamo donare una seconda chance, sempre che non si abusi in nessuno dei due versi (doni la mano e ti viene rubato il braccio).
> ...


.... hai ragione, ma personalmente ormai sono disillusa... secondo me dopo la seconda chance viene la terza, la quarta, la quinta... le persone così non cambiano...ma magari per voi sarà diverso, tua moglie capirà e cambierà!  
in bocca al lupo, e ne approfitto anche io per farti gli auguri....
un abbraccio...


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .... hai ragione, ma personalmente ormai sono disillusa... secondo me dopo la seconda chance viene la terza, la quarta, la quinta... *le persone così non cambiano*...ma magari per voi sarà diverso, tua moglie capirà e cambierà!
> in bocca al lupo, e ne approfitto anche io per farti gli auguri....
> un abbraccio...


Alcune peggiorano :unhappy:


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .... hai ragione, ma personalmente ormai sono disillusa... secondo me *dopo la seconda chance viene la terza, la quarta, la quinta*... le persone così non cambiano...ma magari per voi sarà diverso, tua moglie capirà e cambierà!
> in bocca al lupo, e ne approfitto anche io per farti gli auguri....
> un abbraccio...


Cara Minnie,
per quello menziono soltanto UNA seconda chance. 
Una "seconda" seconda chance già semanticamente fa schifo, figurati se applicata alla realtà!
Grazie e tante buone cose.


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Minnie,
> per quello menziono soltanto UNA seconda chance.
> Una "seconda" seconda chance già semanticamente fa schifo, figurati se applicata alla realtà!
> Grazie e tante buone cose.


Ricordati solo una cosa...che se mai succederà che lei ti chiederà una seconda chance...allora metti dei paletti ben chiari.....pretendi


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Ricordati solo una cosa...che se mai succederà che lei ti chiederà una seconda chance...allora metti dei paletti ben chiari.....pretendi


Uhhh, stai ben tranquillo, la supposta è entrata ed entrerà una sola volta, se posso essere figurativo...


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uhhh, stai ben tranquillo, la supposta è entrata ed entrerà una sola volta, se posso essere figurativo...


ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.

"sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore e dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero...Certo, leggere
quelle parole mi fa sentire in colpa non verso di lui ma verso i tuoi figli..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..
Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.
> 
> "sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore e dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero...Certo, leggere
> quelle parole mi fa sentire in colpa non verso di lui ma verso i tuoi figli..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..
> Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."


Sono quei discorsi da SCLERO  praticamente non vuole perdere ne te ne lui....e mette in mano a te la responsabilità di decidere....praticamente se ne lava le mani......ma è...sclero sclero sclero


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono quei discorsi da SCLERO  praticamente non vuole perdere ne te ne lui....e mette in mano a te la responsabilità di decidere....praticamente se ne lava le mani......ma è...sclero sclero sclero


In tutta onestà? Non ci ho capito un'acca e me ne duole...
Forse perché sono tutto stordito!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.
> 
> "sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore e dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero...Certo, leggere
> quelle parole mi fa sentire in colpa non verso di lui ma verso i tuoi figli..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..
> Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."


questo testo l'ha indirizzato tua moglie all'altro?


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo testo l'ha indirizzato tua moglie all'altro?


Opss mi hai fatto venire il dubbio che sia indirizzato all'altro :unhappy:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

sono basita.
capisco lo sconvolgimento di lei, ma così rasenta l'esagerazione.
no, esagera porprio.
penso che sta ancora incasinata persa e dovresti cominciare a metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità, se vuoi salvare qualcosa o comunque se vuoi chiarezza...


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo testo l'ha indirizzato tua moglie all'altro?


Onestamente non lo so, poiché non è specificato. E' per questo che sono confusissimo!!! A me non è mai arrivato.


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.
> 
> "sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore *e dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero...Certo, leggere
> quelle parole mi fa sentire in colpa non verso di lui ma verso i tuoi figli..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..*
> Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."


Rileggendolo....sembra che sia più per lui :unhappy:....sembra che lui gli abbia scritto..cercando di chiudere?....parlandogli di sensi di colpa?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Rileggendolo....sembra che sia più per lei :unhappy:....*sembra che lui gli abbia scritto..cercando di chiudere*?....parlandogli di sensi di colpa?


no, 
sembra che lui le abbia fatto leggere qualcosa della moglie o scritto un messaggio raccontando qualcosa della moglie: un aut aut o qualcosa di abbastanza disperato ...
e lei fa la "nobile"
senza dimenticare di ricordargli quanto la loro storia è importante per lui

dave,
sai quando è stato scritto?
almeno genericamente lo sai collocare rispetto agli eventi che conosci?


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

Sai..lei non ha mai ammesso niente, ho paura che con sto scritto saltino fuori gli scheletri dall'armadio :unhappy:

Maledetta empatia...sto male per lui ...sono in panico :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai..lei non ha mai ammesso niente, ho paura che con sto scritto saltino fuori gli scheletri dall'armadio :unhappy:
> 
> Maledetta empatia...sto male per lui ...sono in panico :unhappy:


la str... di mio marito gli scriveva bigliettini molto simili ....

poi se ne faceva una copia per farla trovare al marito e provocare una scenata 

nel lungo periodo, sperava che il marito chiedesse la separazione e la togliesse dall'imbarazzo di dover fare la "figura" di quella che dopo averlo tradito non aveva neanche accettato il perdono
nel breve, era un modo per aver un motivo di chiamare in soccorso mio marito, fargli vedere che povera vittima era dell'uomo brutale che gli aveva descritto sin dall'inizio (e credo sperasse che venissero alle mani)


questo per spiegarti che empatia viene a me


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

PS

dimenticavo di dire che i casini si scatenavano preferibilmente in orari in cui poteva presumere che mio marito stesse con me (in modo da avere, come ulteriore possibilità, quella che io sentissi e, plausibilmente, mi stufassi e cacciassi di casa mio marito in modo che lei potesse accoglierlo amorevole)


----------



## dave.one (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no,
> sembra che lui le abbia fatto leggere qualcosa della moglie o scritto un messaggio raccontando qualcosa della moglie: un aut aut o qualcosa di abbastanza disperato ...
> e lei fa la "nobile"
> senza dimenticare di ricordargli quanto la loro storia è importante per lui
> ...


attorno ad un paio di settimane fa, ma non era indirizzato a me, questo è certo.
Confusione totale... almeno x me.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> attorno ad un paio di settimane fa, ma non era indirizzato a me, questo è certo.
> Confusione totale... almeno x me.


io penso che lei non si è svegliata

se ci tieni a lei e vuoi fare un ultimo tentativo, chiedi la separazione
se hai capito che è una str...., idem

mi spiace dave

negare la relazione poteva essere, per lei,  un modo estremo di salvare il rapporto e la faccia di fronte a te ... se avesse chiuso con l'altro
ma lei non ha chiuso
allora diventa solo un modo per non perdere la comodità finchè lui decide


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Figurati, Dave, anzi, sfogati pure.
> 
> Ti dico come la vedo io.
> 
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo che dice Angel è profondamente vero
> 
> Lo stallo è la soluzione piu' confortevole per il traditore.
> 
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Davide, sbagli.
> Molla il terapista (tanto non servono quasi mai a nulla: chi è su un percorso di allontanamento li vede come "alleati" del tradito, e presto smette pure di andare in terapia, perché a nessuno piace essere messo nell'angolo come il "cattivo").
> Vai subito dall'avvocato, quel che stai subendo è intollerabile.


Quoto Verena.

Davide devi andare dall'avvocato immediatamente.
È urgente, porca miseria.
Il terapista servirà tra uno o due anni.
É l'unico modo per cercare di salvare la situazione.
Forse non la salvi nemmeno con la minaccia dell'avvocato e rinsavirà solo tra un paio d'anni quando avrà toccato il fondo.
Perlomeno provaci a fare qualcosa recandoti dall'avvocato.
Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso che lei non si è svegliata
> 
> se ci tieni a lei e vuoi fare un ultimo tentativo, chiedi la separazione
> se hai capito che è una str...., idem
> ...




quoto tutto. Dico sempre che ad un certo punto il "traditore" deve fare una scelta quanto meno di DIFESA del matrimonio, il classico PASSO INDIETRO rispetto all'adulterio. Altrimenti non si può e non si DEVE che lasciarlo andare


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono basita.
> capisco lo sconvolgimento di lei, ma così rasenta l'esagerazione.
> no, esagera porprio.
> penso che sta ancora incasinata persa e dovresti cominciare a metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità, se vuoi salvare qualcosa o comunque se vuoi chiarezza...


A me bastarono 6 parole. Dette sottovoce.

_"Ma ai bambini non ci pensi?"
_
Tutto qui. Chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo so, poiché non è specificato. E' per questo che sono confusissimo!!! A me non è mai arrivato.


è chiaramente diretto all'altro. E' il classico testo della donna che con la scusa del "non siamo ipocriti" dice all'amante "Scommetti come me sul nostro grande sentimento"!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Rileggendolo....sembra che sia più per lui :unhappy:....sembra che lui gli abbia scritto..cercando di chiudere?....parlandogli di sensi di colpa?


Lei dice: mi spiace per i TUOI (dell'amante) figli, prendi pure ogni decisione che vuoi (tipo: di restare con la moglie), io ti amerò comunque.

LE PALLE!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Vedrai come gli si rivolterà, all'amante, come una biscia!!!

Scusa Dave non voglio fare dell'ironia su una vicenda di vita dolorosa, è il riso amaro di chi ci è passato:unhappy:


VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!! Così "l'aiuti" a chiarirsi le idee, no?! Vedrai appena lei sarà "libera" l'altro come si dilegua!!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai..lei non ha mai ammesso niente, ho paura che con sto scritto saltino fuori gli scheletri dall'armadio :unhappy:
> 
> Maledetta empatia...sto male per lui ...sono in panico :unhappy:


capisco cosa vuoi dire. Anche per me sono déja - vu amari:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la str... di mio marito gli scriveva bigliettini molto simili ....
> 
> poi se ne faceva una copia per farla trovare al marito e provocare una scenata
> 
> ...




Io chiusi, e dopo ricevetti messaggi del tipo "Siamo come i giapponesi (sic!) sull'isola a guerra finiti, stretti nelle loro armature" (traduz: ci facciamo del male con il nostro RIGORE)

Peccato il rigore fosse solo mio:mexican::mexican::mexican: Ma di questo, sinceramente, ne vado fiera.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.
> 
> "sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore e *dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero.*..Certo, leggere
> quelle parole mi fa sentire in colpa *non verso di lui ma verso i tuoi fig*li..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..
> Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? *Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. *E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."


1. Lei non è così SICURA dei sentimenti dell'amante.

2. E' risibile che lei senta colpa verso i figli di lui, degli estranei, non verso i propri Annebbiamento temporaneo e grave delle priorità, spero temporaneo!!

3. E ridaje con il filo di speranza. Non è affatto sicura che lui la moglie la lasci.

Dave, a te sta toglierle "corda"!


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

Dave, devi usare tutto quello che sai per farle venire una paura assurda, pensa questo messaggio può persino mettere in dubbio lei come genitore, o almeno se io lo beccherei uno scritto così lo penserei con forza, a lei dispiace per i figli di lui....non ho parole, ed i propri??? Sono inesistenti in quelle parole, sono pure apppendici tue come un rapporto di famiglia non basato sull'amore, da quello che scrive lei, sono legami che lei non vuole avere.
Deve, in realtà non succederebbe un disastro per lei con una separazione, ma fai in modo di farla tremare e farle credere che succederà, in questa ottica di cose rinsavirà subito, ma lascia stare la tua guerra fredda interna, alimenta solo l'amore di lei per l'altro e il fastidio per te, con il tempo tu potresti venire odiato e dopo gioco forza i figli sarebbero usati come armi improprie da chi non vede le cose con chiarezza, sempre nel mondo delle possibilità, ma io ti do il consiglio dell'avvocato per pararti il culo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

*Allora*

Dave ti sei informato?
Se ti separi quali sono i prezzi che devi pagare?


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dave ti sei informato?
> Se ti separi quali sono i prezzi che devi pagare?


Conte, se non siano i prezzi che lei deve pagare :mexican: meglio non dare per scontate le cose che non lo sono adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, se non siano i prezzi che lei deve pagare :mexican: meglio non dare per scontate le cose che non lo sono adesso.


non fare l'aria fritta.
Che non vada a finire che lui ci rimette tutto e lei guadagna tutto.
Come vedi bene anche tu, nessuno ne parla.
Con sta storia dei figli che di sicuro verranno affidati alla madre, lei si para il culo per benino eh?
Lui dovrà andarsene dalla sua casa, per permettere ai suoi figli di stare con mammina.
Perchè lui non può usare i sacchi di immondizie eh?
Daniele tu che tutto sai, spiegamelo!


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

Conte, io non dico questo, sei tu che dici parole come "sicuramente" "certamente" e tanti assoluti che si adattano molto ad una donna, ma poco ad  un uomo. Attualmente non è detto che i figli vadano certamente alla madre, ricordo che ora si usa  l'affido congiunto e che l'unica cosa che costerebbe seriamente sarebbero le spese aggiuntive date dal vivere in case separate e turnarsi con gli impegni dei figli non vivendo insieme, cosa più complessa evidentemente.
Conte, un consiglio, evita i tuoi giochetti psicologici del genere "tu che sai tutto" oppure l'intercalare "capisci", il primo è un modo gentile per offendere, il secondo è dare del cretino alla persona con cui si dialoga.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, io non dico questo, sei tu che dici parole come "sicuramente" "certamente" e tanti assoluti che si adattano molto ad una donna, ma poco ad  un uomo. Attualmente non è detto che i figli vadano certamente alla madre, ricordo che ora si usa  l'affido congiunto e che l'unica cosa che costerebbe seriamente sarebbero le spese aggiuntive date dal vivere in case separate e turnarsi con gli impegni dei figli non vivendo insieme, cosa più complessa evidentemente.
> Conte, un consiglio, evita i tuoi giochetti psicologici del genere "tu che sai tutto" oppure l'intercalare "capisci", il primo è un modo gentile per offendere, il secondo è dare del cretino alla persona con cui si dialoga.


Informati.
L'affido congiunto di fatto è stato un fiasco colossale.
Di fatto i figli vengono usati come un'arma.
Pensa se i figli venissero a sapere che vengono anche trattati economicamente, se mi dai 100 euro in più per il mantenimento io posso concederti questo o quello.
Non è detto? Certo Daniele, io seduco la tua morosa, e non è detto che mi becchi. 
Allora anche tu pianta di offendere noi poveri adulteri.
Rispetto vien da rispetto.
Gli epiteti che tu lanci contro le donne che hanno tradito sono da brivido.
Se un giorno loro ti beccano vedi che fine che fai.
Ho solo risposto a tono.

Poi è inqualificabile come tu parli della separazione.
Non hai la più pallida idea di cosa comporti abitare sotto lo stesso tetto e dormire sullo stesso letto e fare dei figli. 
A volte e scusa se te lo dico, hai una presunzione che fa ridere i polli.

E me ne dispiace perchè hai 30 anni e non 13.


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

Conte, sei tu ad essere offensivo e pensa un poco non ho usato lo strumento di moderazione. Adesso i figli vengono dati prevalentemente in affido congiunto nonostante quello che ne pensi tu come estremo fallimento e tutto il resto e se due persone sono mature di testa non fanno ragionamenti come tu hai spiegato sopra. Grazie dei 13 anni comunque, vorrà dire che camperò 18 anni di più.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

*dave dai occhiatina qui...*

http://it-it.facebook.com/pages/Divorzio-UN-AFFARE-TUTTO-PER-LE-DONNE/121507941222358

E tua moglie lo sa benissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, sei tu ad essere offensivo e pensa un poco non ho usato lo strumento di moderazione. Adesso i figli vengono dati prevalentemente in affido congiunto nonostante quello che ne pensi tu come estremo fallimento e tutto il resto e se due persone sono mature di testa non fanno ragionamenti come tu hai spiegato sopra. Grazie dei 13 anni comunque, vorrà dire che camperò 18 anni di più.


ma per i figli va a finire così...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT32yEHQzzI


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pKpaaHshP4&feature=related


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

Ma è così! Oppure un uomo deve rinunciare ad un suo diritto perchè la sua moglie ha avuto l'accortezza di essere la donna di un altro mentre non aveva ben chiaro quello che voleva fare con lui? Sinceramente un uomo così lo vedo cornuto e mazziato.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma è così! Oppure un uomo deve rinunciare ad un suo diritto perchè la sua moglie ha avuto l'accortezza di essere la donna di un altro mentre non aveva ben chiaro quello che voleva fare con lui? Sinceramente un uomo così lo vedo cornuto e mazziato.


Capita e pensa perfino per legge!
Quindi vedi di affrontare certe questioni con più rispetto e meno leggerezza.
Non sei nel far west e tu non sei charles Bronson in nel giustiziere della notte.
Non viviamo tutti dentro rete 4.


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2010)

Conte, ma la smetti??? Sai leggere l'Italiano o solo il Veneto??? Ma dove leggi quello che hai fatto mettere in bocca a me? Sono questi che chiamo inutili giochetti psicologici, allora io non ha fatto il giustizialista, sei tu che hai sparato sentenze bestiali e dici che sono gli altri a farle. Scusa ma io a Dave ho detto semplicemente di non prendersi paura per fare quello che tu gli paventi come l'inferno, può capitare, ovviamente, ma perchè deve capitare a lui che non è un cattivo padre? Succede per chi pensa solo e solamente prima a se stess quello che dici tu e si vede che ne hai una bella esperienza.
Senti un poco mi hai stressato, sinceramente si stava meglio senza di te che rompi le palle alla grande. Io mi sono risolto molte cose ed arrivi tu a rompermi le palle e farmi stare di nuovo male con i tuoi giochetti, guarda falli a tua moglie che per legge deve subirsi il tuo ego.


----------



## aristocat (17 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pKpaaHshP4&feature=related


Per sbaglio mi si è cancellato il messaggio che avevo postato, comunque è una realtà molto frequente in Italia purtroppo. 

Ma voglio credere che alla fine tutti i nodi vengano al pettine, e che i figli a cui è stato fatto un "lavaggio del cervello" dal babbo o dalla mamma poi scoprano sempre, prima o poi, dove sta la verità.

A proposito, mi viene in mente uno dei casi più famosi, quello del rapper Mondomarcio; che ha sempre raccontato (nelle sue canzoni ed in qualche intervista) la sua vicenda da figlio di divorziati, alle prese con una mamma che "giocava sporco" calpestando gli interessi del figlio...più che altro per ottenere maggiori benefici economici dal divorzio.
_fonte: http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/io...2-03-2006/articolo-id=69039-page=0-comments=1_
-----------------
testo dell'articolo:

*«Io, padre divorziato, ho scoperto il Mondo Marcio di mio figlio»*

                      di Stefano Zurlo

*L’avvocato Francesco Marcello, nel corso dell’udienza del processo di separazione dalla moglie, ha saputo che il suo primogenito è diventato un divo dell’hip hop*



La rivelazione è arrivata il 24 gennaio scorso, al tribunale di Milano. Francesco Marcello, avvocato con studio a due passi dal palazzo di giustizia di Mani pulite e di Bancopoli, era in aula per la prima udienza del processo di divorzio dalla moglie Marina.
Quando il giudice ha chiesto notizie del loro unico figlio, la signora ha abbozzato : «Gian Marco ha messo su un complessino con i suoi amici. Ha fatto anche un dischetto. La scorsa estate ha guadagnato qualche soldino e si è pagato da solo la patente di guida». Il padre si è incuriosito, è tornato a casa, ha acceso il computer e ha cominciato a navigare su internet. Pochi minuti e quella discesa tumultuosa fra le notizie gli ha restituito un ragazzo che considerava perduto sulla strada e di cui non sapeva più nulla dall'estate del 2002: sì, Gian Marco Marcello è Mondo Marcio, un hiphopper di successo, un idolo per gli adolescenti di oggi, un autore di talento che ha appena pubblicato il suo terzo cd. E che dentro i testi porta la sua vita tormentata, la biografia poco raccomandabile, i giudici che - è storia di ieri - non lo avevano affidato né alla madre né al padre ma, addirittura, al Comune di Milano, agli assistenti sociali: «Una corte di quattro str... che non hanno ancora pagato i danni - protesta lui - che hanno causato alla mia mente».
Come un pacco postale
Francesco Marcello, un uomo alto, i capelli bianchi e gli occhiali tondi, ha letto e riletto in questi giorni quelle canzoni in cui affiora tutto il disagio, lo spaesamento, il groviglio di sensazioni di un ragazzo che si è sentito trattare come un pacco postale e che è divenuto «orfano» (questo il titolo di un suo pezzo) grazie a quei giudici che lo hanno affidato non al padre né alla madre, ma, appunto, agli assistenti sociali. E si è accorto che quei cd riflettono in qualche modo anche il suo dramma di genitore, colpito ora anche dagli strali del figlio che nelle canzoni rinfaccia pure a lui l'infanzia buttata fra giudici, psichiatri e liti in un clima di anoressia affettiva.
Così, al cronista che glielo chiede racconta quell'esperienza che il figlio ha trasformato in rime dai timbri aspri e cupi : «*Tutto nasce da una furbata di Marina, che ha creduto di giocare col matrimonio e la famiglia*. Fra noi - premette - ci sono oltre vent'anni di differenza e lei ha pensato bene di vivere con me, contrarre il matrimonio, far nascere un figlio, per poi separarsi e quindi farsi mantenere da me tutta la vita. La nostra unione apparentemente era un sogno, formavamo una coppia affiatata e invidiata da tutti fino al matrimonio. Il 1° dicembre 1986 nasce Gian Marco, che inizia a crescere in un clima familiare ottimale, ma, proprio quando le cose andavano tra noi a gonfie vele, Marina, come da copione, non ha più voluto proseguire la convivenza e ha iniziato a demolire il matrimonio e la famiglia con gravi provocazioni per giungere alla separazione». Lui resiste, non vuole separarsi, pensando proprio a Gian Marco. Crede si tratti di una crisi passeggera e accetta persino di coabitare da separato in casa, ma dopo qualche tempo lei se ne va definitivamente a vivere vicino ai suoi genitori a Melegnano e porta con sé Gian Marco, che all'epoca frequentava la centralissima scuola elementare di via Corridoni, vicina all'abitazione del padre. Il futuro rapper, però, cerca il papà: sente che il bene di lui è diverso da quello della mamma e accetta di sorbirsi tutte le mattine e tutte le sere un viaggio lungo e tortuoso pur di stargli vicino. 
La mamma capisce e asseconda il figlioletto. Il Tribunale glielo affida, com'è normale e come anche Marcello chiede, ma Gian Marco, contrariamente al disposto dei giudici, passa col padre oltre 200 giorni l'anno. Il papà modella la sua vita sulle esigenze del figlio e provvede alle sue necessità staccando mensilmente per la madre un assegno di 4 milioni, anche se Gian Marco lo accudisce sempre lui. L'avvocato Marcello da una vita discute cause, ma si accorge che nella causa che più gli sta a cuore è del tutto impotente di fronte a quel giudice-donna che, come un muro di gomma, ignora i suoi quattro ricorsi che egli le ha scritto per far cessare quell'intollerabile vita del figlio.
Promesse mancate
La madre promette di trasferirsi a Milano, ma poi non mantiene e il giudice la giustifica osservando che il marito si è rifiutato di adeguarle l'assegno. Allora Marcello chiede che il figlio sia affidato a lui, almeno nel periodo scolastico, per evitargli quell'assurdo strapazzo. Alla fine esce la sentenza del Tribunale : «Le manifestazioni protettive ed affettive della personalità del marito - scrivono i giudici nel negare l'addebito della separazione alla donna - che prima del matrimonio erano gradite alla moglie, dopo il matrimonio non le furono più gradite, sicché quella fece legittimo ricorso alla separazione». È una beffa che si somma al dolore di una rottura incomprensibile e mai metabolizzata. Marcello chiede spiegazioni al presidente del collegio che gli risponde con la più rassegnata delle domande : «E che potevo fare io, fra quelle due vipere scatenate?». Propone appello, ma è come cadere dalla padella nella brace. La Corte dà atto che la Ctu di primo grado, che aveva preferito l'affidamento materno, è fragile e poco convincente e incarica due nuovi psichiatri di analizzare Gian Marco e di indicare a quale dei genitori è più opportuno affidarlo. Di male in peggio: dalla saletta d'aspetto dello studio del Ctu l'avvocato Marcello capta parole agghiaccianti, che di tecnico non hanno proprio nulla, gridate, dietro la porta chiusa, dallo psichiatra: «Non affiderò mai Gian Marco all'avvocato Marcello per non dargli la soddisfazione di poterlo esibire come un trofeo di vittoria !». Ciò, sebbene Gian Marco gli avesse declamato il peana a lode del genitore : «Il papà è orgoglioso di me... gli interessa molto che sia un bravo ragazzo, che mi realizzi... mi insegna il latino, ritaglia gli articoli di giornali e ne discutiamo insieme, mi fa conoscere personaggi importanti. Con un padre così sono portato a migliorarmi. Sto bene con mio padre perché mi sento arricchito sotto tutti gli aspetti». 
Odissea giudiziaria
La causa prosegue, in attesa che Marina si trasferisca a Milano e inizi finalmente a lavorare, come la Corte d'appello le impone, ma quando lo fa è oramai troppo tardi perché il futuro Mondo Marcio, diventato grandicello, si è fatto giustizia da solo : nel giugno 2000, presa la licenza media, si è installato a casa del papà e ha iniziato a frequentare il Berchet mostrando una vivace intelligenza.
«I giudici, o meglio, certi giudici - continua l'avvocato prima di concludere il racconto - specie quelli milanesi, che si occupano di separazioni e divorzi, seguono schemini mentali prefabbricati e i Ctu che essi nominano fanno parte di un gioco dal finale scontato. Se si presentano casi anomali che rompono quegli schemi, perdono il senso della loro alta funzione e schioccano come una frusta l'enorme potere che si ritrovano. Che Marina abbia mirato all'assegno di mantenimento, come ho sempre denunciato, era un fattore essenziale e decisivo della causa, che doveva essere attentamente vagliato, ma quei giudici non lo hanno neppure considerato perché esulava dal loro schema precostituito». Così è successo anche a Gian Marco - prosegue - che preme per poter dire la sua e scrive al presidente per essere ascoltato.
Finalmente gli danno retta e lui ribadisce che si trova meglio col papà «perché mi aiuta nello studio, per come mi fa mangiare e per i consigli che mi sa dare». Della madre racconta cose poco edificanti, ma il presidente gli chiede se deve proprio scriverle a verbale quelle cose. «Gian Marco - conclude l'avvocato - ha avuto il torto di contrastare il pregiudizio di quei giudici, secondo cui il minore deve essere sempre affidato alla madre e la loro ritorsione non si è fatta attendere: non vuoi stare con tua madre? e noi ti affidiamo al Comune. Meglio «orfano» che darla vinta a tuo padre». Per Gian Marco è una cannonata che fa a pezzi il piedistallo dell'autorevolezza su cui si ergeva la figura del padre. *Il resto lo fa Marina, che così ha buon gioco per telefonargli tutti i giorni, quando il papà non c'è, e sgretolargli a poco a poco la cara e buona immagine paterna, insinuandogli dubbi persino sull'utilità del latino e del greco.* 
Addio speranze
Gian Marco perde così anche l'ultimo punto di riferimento. Nell'estate 2002 lascia il padre e il Berchet. Si fa inghiottire dalla strada, incontra la delinquenza e la droga, ma la strada per uno strano sortilegio lo restituisce integro solo pochi giorni fa. Il disagio e la rabbia, divenuti incontenibili, per fortuna hanno trovato sfogo nella musica. Anzi, ora è Marcello-Marcio a essere salito sul piedistallo. Quello del successo. È sotto contratto con la Emi, altro che dischetto con gli amici! E da lì ricorda quando, bambino, appena ieri, vedeva i genitori dentro una scatola : «Perché - vedi - un po' di anni fa vedevo mamma e papà dentro a una scatola, dietro a due psichiatri, ero solo un bambino, un bambino... e dicono: capita! ma non spararti frà, sfogliami l'anima e vedrai che c'ero così vicino, così vicino».
​


----------



## Angel (18 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.
> 
> "sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore e dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero...Certo, leggere
> quelle parole *mi fa sentire in colpa non verso di lui* ma verso i tuoi figli..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..
> Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."





Verena67 ha detto:


> capisco cosa vuoi dire. Anche per me sono déja - vu amari:unhappy:


Già:unhappy:.....aspetta che gli passa lo stordimento e comprenda bene il messaggio......la frase in grassetto è la più tragica


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ultima cosa. Ditemi cosa capite da queste parole che seguono; un vostro commento urge.
> 
> "sai che siamo in una situazione veramente senza via d'uscita..da un lato la concretezza di ciò che abbiamo costruito con tutto e con tutti ma senza amore e dall'altro lato c'è un sentimento, spero vero...Certo, leggere
> quelle parole mi fa sentire in colpa non verso di lui ma verso i tuoi figli..e ogni decisione che prenderai, non ti preoccupare se dovrò soffrire. Ci sono amori che vivono sopra ogni cosa e sopra ogni tempo..
> Perchè devo illudere le persone a cui tengo? Se ci sarà un filo di speranza non penso che sarà buttata ma non dovrà calpestare chi è più debole. E non pensare che sia pessimismo...perchè non ti immagini come sia grande la mia piccola felicità..."


Fatemi capire...di chi sono queste parole di lei?


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me bastarono 6 parole. Dette sottovoce.
> 
> _*"Ma ai bambini non ci pensi?"*
> _
> Tutto qui. Chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda.


Dipende chi le disse e perché le disse...
Eccome se intendo, eccome!
Non le ho dette ancora, ma credo che una persona matura e razionale dovrebbe innanzitutto pensare, quando la sua azione coinvolge le persone, a chi non ha colpe prima di se stessi.
Mamma mia, se penso ai bimbi...


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dave ti sei informato?
> Se ti separi quali sono i prezzi che devi pagare?


Ciao Conte, oggi chiamo un avvocato che abbiamo usato x una causa contro il comune. Siccome è stato un ottimo avvocato, le chiederò il nome di un avvocato x cause di separazione.
Mamma mia, mamma mia, mamma mia....


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> 1. Lei non è così SICURA dei sentimenti dell'amante.
> 
> 2. E' risibile che lei senta colpa verso i figli di lui, degli estranei, non verso i propri Annebbiamento temporaneo e grave delle priorità, spero temporaneo!!
> 
> ...


Verena, fosse così semplice a farsi!!!
Credo sia capitato anche a te (ho capito giusto?): quando faccio qualcosa, ecco che, come per incanto, mi appaiono davanti le facce di quei tre poveri diavoletti che non cercano altro che amore e comprensione di mamma e/o papà. Tutto si blocca, tutto assume contorni confusi e sfuocati.

E se papà o mamma non ci sono più, è come per la Chiesa? Morto un Papa se ne fa un altro? Questo provocherebbe un dolore alquanto maggiore!
E mi domando: ma la moglie di lui, che cosa sa? Cosa ne pensa, se sa? Che cosa sta facendo?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

*Davide*

Che cosa non ti tocca passare...


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che cosa non ti tocca passare...


Sai, proprio qualche mese fa si parlava tra amici, con mia moglie, di quella coppia di genitori le cui figlie vanno nella stessa scuola dei miei piccoli, ed una è compagna di classe della grande.
In sintesi: lui ha tradito lei, lei, "disperata" dai suoi continui tradimenti, ha tradito lui via il marito di un'altra mamma che le era "compiacente" (cioé lui le faceva il filo).
E noi giù a denigrare la situazione!

Nessuno di noi avrebbe mai detto che qualcuno ci sarebbe cascato dentro! 

Sembra una barzelletta, ma non fa per nulla ridere se non per piangere.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai, proprio qualche mese fa si parlava tra amici, con mia moglie, di quella coppia di genitori le cui figlie vanno nella stessa scuola dei miei piccoli, ed una è compagna di classe della grande.
> In sintesi: lui ha tradito lei, lei, "disperata" dai suoi continui tradimenti, ha tradito lui via il marito di un'altra mamma che le era "compiacente" (cioé lui le faceva il filo).
> E noi giù a denigrare la situazione!
> 
> ...


Mai farsi meraviglie degli altri.
Nessuno è immune da niente.
Pensare a chi è messo peggio di noi aiuta, no?


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai farsi meraviglie degli altri.
> Nessuno è immune da niente.
> *Pensare a chi è messo peggio di noi aiuta, no?*


... è un mezzo gaudio, non credi? non è pensare al meglio per me o per noi.

E' come scegliere chi votare alle elezioni: si sceglie sempre il meno peggio.


----------



## dave.one (19 Luglio 2010)

*Quando ci si sente una gran palla pelosa*

E' la sensazione che provo adesso: tanti anni presi, accartocciati e buttati nel cesso.
Stavo riguardando nel computer l'archiviazione di 19 files Word diversi dove ho annotato sensazioni, emozioni, che provavo nel momento in cui li ho scritti, di solito successivi ad un momento di crisi avuta il giorno prima.
Tenori diversi a seconda dello stato d'animo, pensieri e passioni frammischiate, con sensazioni che partono dallo sconforto, alla rabbia, alla rassegnazione, alla presa di coscienza, ecc.

Scritti che sono stati redatti da circa un anno a questa parte, da quando, perciò, è cominciata la crisi vera.

Mi sento un bambino delle medie, con il mio diarietto... Non so se vergognarmene o se piuttosto rileggere indietro per capire se già al tempo avevo intuito ciò che sarebbe poi capitato.

Penso sempre intensamente ad aprirmi un chioschetto del piffero su di una spiaggia nei caraibi in un'isola poco conosciuta. Ma i bambini sono preminenti, preponderanti su qualsiasi mia altra scelta. Che coraggio che ci vuole a volte per prendere anche la più semplice delle decisioni...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Verena, fosse così semplice a farsi!!!
> Credo sia capitato anche a te (ho capito giusto?): quando faccio qualcosa, ecco che, come per incanto, mi appaiono davanti le facce di quei tre poveri diavoletti che non cercano altro che amore e comprensione di mamma e/o papà. Tutto si blocca, tutto assume contorni confusi e sfuocati.
> 
> E se papà o mamma non ci sono più, è come per la Chiesa? Morto un Papa se ne fa un altro? Questo provocherebbe un dolore alquanto maggiore!
> E mi domando: ma la moglie di lui, che cosa sa? Cosa ne pensa, se sa? Che cosa sta facendo?


Lascia perdere la moglie di lui, che qui non c'entra.
C'entrate solo voi CINQUE.
Tu devi essere forte e duro, non recupererai tua moglie con la mollezza. La separazione non vuol dire smettere di essere genitori, tua moglie ha bisogno di una SCOSSA e gliela devi dare tu.VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lascia perdere la moglie di lui, che qui non c'entra.
> C'entrate solo voi CINQUE.
> Tu devi essere forte e duro, non recupererai tua moglie con la mollezza. La separazione non vuol dire smettere di essere genitori, tua moglie ha bisogno di una SCOSSA e gliela devi dare tu.VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!


 quoto e riquoto e se possibile quoto di nuovo..
quand'è che vi accorgerete che quando ci 'sbandiamo' abbiamo bisogno di essere messe di fronte alla realtà e svegliate? 
mi rendo conto che non è bello e non è giusto, che un marito non è un 'paparino' che ci educa, ma proprio per questo vogliamo che almeno voi siate decisi e definitivi... e su quelle basi vedi come ci affanniamo a correre!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' la sensazione che provo adesso: tanti anni presi, accartocciati e buttati nel cesso.
> Stavo riguardando nel computer l'archiviazione di 19 files Word diversi dove ho annotato sensazioni, emozioni, che provavo nel momento in cui li ho scritti, di solito successivi ad un momento di crisi avuta il giorno prima.
> Tenori diversi a seconda dello stato d'animo, pensieri e passioni frammischiate, con sensazioni che partono dallo sconforto, alla rabbia, alla rassegnazione, alla presa di coscienza, ecc.
> 
> ...


Sai Dave.... ti leggo da tempo, ma non ho il coraggio di entrare nella tua storia, se non in punta di piedi.
Vorrei solo dirti che non ti devi affatto vergognare di quel diario.

Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai, proprio qualche mese fa si parlava tra amici, con mia moglie, di quella coppia di genitori le cui figlie vanno nella stessa scuola dei miei piccoli, ed una è compagna di classe della grande.
> In sintesi: lui ha tradito lei, lei, "disperata" dai suoi continui tradimenti, ha tradito lui via il marito di un'altra mamma che le era "compiacente" (cioé lui le faceva il filo).
> E noi giù a denigrare la situazione!
> 
> ...


 Tieni conto che poi ...tutto passerà. Tutto passa, si supera, si metabolizza.
Fai quello che credi sia giusto per te e per i tuoi figli. Lei si adeguerà.


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

Continua la storia infinita (o almeno così pare essere).
Scoprendo un set di corrispondenza tra lei e lui, la sera l'ho messa alle corde ed ha "confessato" che si è innamorata ("è capitato") di lui e lui di lei, ma, a quanto dice, non ha mai fatto sesso con lui. Vai a fidarti...
E' chiaro, però, che siamo molto diversi l'uno con l'altra, abbiamo diversi interessi, siamo molto diversi e non sembra esserci qualcosa che ci accomuna (i figli possono essere una scusa? non credo). Quindi è vero che è praticamente impossibile tornare indietro e trovare delle ragioni diverse dal crescere i figli insieme per ripristinare o ricreare le condizioni ideali per il vivere insieme come coppia.
Ora: le soluzioni che ho prospettato:
1) Ci si separa seduta stante - ovvero uno dei due se ne va da casa, ed ho detto chiaramente che non sono io quello che deve andarsene di casa.
2) Se c'è soltanto una possibilità di trovare un qualcosa che ci riaccomuni come coppia - non come famiglia - allora bisogna lavorare per trovarlo. Da questo punto di vista, alla prossima visita con la psicologa, tirerò fuori tutto, lei farà altrettanto e vedremo che consigli ci può dare.
3) La terza opzione è quella di vivere due vite parallele: in casa ma separati. Io non so se qualcuno di voi l'ha mai vagliata, non so che senso ha e che cosa può dare di positivo o negativo, ma per chi ha dei bimbi, credo sia una possibilità da non scartare, in quanto l'idea che dei figli non abbiano o un padre o una madre, o che li abbiano a rate, è sconvolgente, almeno per me. Se qualcuno ha mai percorso questa strada, che cosa è stato fatto? Che esperienza può dare? Che paletti sono stati posti? E, non secondario, perché ha scelto questa strada?
Non so quale delle tre opzioni sia la più "giusta", la più "corretta", non solo per me ma per i bambini, ma è chiaro che così non si può andare avanti, qualcosa dev'essere fatto e, per la pace famigliare, è meglio sia il meno traumatico possibile. Ho già notato che i bimbi, soprattutto la più grande, stanno subodorando qualcosa e vorrei evitare che gridino "al lupo al lupo" prima che tutto sia stato chiarito, definito, deciso, e che la strada sia stata intrapresa.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

La strada TRE è orrenda e impraticabile, ti renderà  una iena, e questo ai figli non può far bene.
Ci si può separare, ma non si smette di essere genitori, ricorda.
Non barattare la tua dignità.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Continua la storia infinita (o almeno così pare essere).
> Scoprendo un set di corrispondenza tra lei e lui, la sera l'ho messa alle corde ed ha "confessato" che si è innamorata ("è capitato") di lui e lui di lei, ma, a quanto dice, non ha mai fatto sesso con lui. Vai a fidarti... .



Non credo che la recuperi sta situazione. L'altro è sposato? Perché sei così molle?


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non credo che la recuperi sta situazione. L'altro è sposato? Perché sei così molle?


Sposato e 3 figli. Fai tu che bello.
In secundis, non è questione di mollezza, è questione che ci sono figli in ballo (parlo dei miei), tante cose in comune e tante altre questioni che si riconducono ad entrambi di non facile sbrogliatura; quindi non posso andare a tentoni sperando di imbroccare la strada giusta, anche perché non avrei voglia di prenderlo in quel posto una seconda volta. Il consulto da un avvocato è già scritto nell'agenda.
Non voglio essere offensivo; scusami se il tono è acceso, ma non saprei come altro dirlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La strada TRE è orrenda e impraticabile, ti renderà una iena, e questo ai figli non può far bene.
> Ci si può separare, ma non si smette di essere genitori, ricorda.
> Non barattare la tua dignità.


 Ho avuto un'alunna in quella situazione.
Finché è stata sommersa ha portato danni enormi a tutti i figli sia rispetto all'apprendimento, sia rispetto all'immagine e alla stima di sè.
Poi quando è stata esplicitata e motivata è andata molto meglio.
Ma è indubbio che i figli non prendano sul serio questa separazione e che siano in costante ansia e si facciano carico di creare condizioni di armonia che si illudono che possano ricomporre la famiglia.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sposato e 3 figli. Fai tu che bello.
> In secundis, non è questione di mollezza, è questione che ci sono figli in ballo (parlo dei miei), tante cose in comune e tante altre questioni che si riconducono ad entrambi di non facile sbrogliatura; quindi non posso andare a tentoni sperando di imbroccare la strada giusta, anche perché non avrei voglia di prenderlo in quel posto una seconda volta. *Il consulto da un avvocato è già scritto nell'agenda.*
> Non voglio essere offensivo; scusami se il tono è acceso, ma non saprei come altro dirlo.


 
Non sei offensivo con me, sei poco risolutivo con i tuoi cari.
Devi andare dall'avvocato e OGGI STESSO, sennò non la risolvi. Non esiste che vivete insieme e lei fa i cavoli suoi. E' mancanza di rispetto per te e per i figli. Non è una donna disposta a "tornare". Questo va affrontato, e subito.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

Ieri c'era su LA STAMPA un'intervista, piuttosto tristanzuola, a Giacomo Celentano.

Da come parlava, sembrava la vittima predestinata (come del resto le sue sorelle, entrambe variamente sofferenti di disturbi alimentari, carenza di autostima, etc.) di due genitori dall'ego ipertrofico, che invece di separarsi (per una crisi durata 5 anni in concomitanza di una relazione di Adriano con Ornella Muti, pare) sono stati tenuti insieme dalle "lacrime e suppliche dei figli".

Trovo veramente orrendo che i genitori deleghino a figli piccoli o appena adolescenti (lui aveva 12 anni...) scelte di questo rilievo e che riguardano loro come coppia!! Le conseguenze poi sono drammatiche.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ieri c'era su LA STAMPA un'intervista, piuttosto tristanzuola, a Giacomo Celentano.
> 
> Da come parlava, sembrava la vittima predestinata (come del resto le sue sorelle, entrambe variamente sofferenti di disturbi alimentari, carenza di autostima, etc.) di due genitori dall'ego ipertrofico, che invece di separarsi (per una crisi durata 5 anni in concomitanza di una relazione di Adriano con Ornella Muti, pare) sono stati tenuti insieme dalle "lacrime e suppliche dei figli".
> 
> Trovo veramente orrendo che i genitori deleghino a figli piccoli o appena adolescenti (lui aveva 12 anni...) scelte di questo rilievo e che riguardano loro come coppia!! Le conseguenze poi sono drammatiche.


 L'ho letta anch'io... :unhappy:


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ieri c'era su LA STAMPA un'intervista, piuttosto tristanzuola, a Giacomo Celentano.
> 
> Da come parlava, sembrava la vittima predestinata (come del resto le sue sorelle, entrambe variamente sofferenti di disturbi alimentari, carenza di autostima, etc.) di due genitori dall'ego ipertrofico, che invece di separarsi (per una crisi durata 5 anni in concomitanza di una relazione di Adriano con Ornella Muti, pare) sono stati tenuti insieme dalle "lacrime e suppliche dei figli".
> 
> Trovo veramente orrendo che i *genitori deleghino a figli piccoli o appena adolescenti (lui aveva 12 anni...) scelte di questo rilievo e che riguardano loro come coppia*!! Le conseguenze poi sono drammatiche.


Questo non deve né dovrà mai accadere per il loro bene. Sarà molto difficile trovare una soluzione che piaccia a tutti, ma si dovrà fare. IMportante è essere convinti di ciò che si vuole e ciò che si vorrà fare. 
Mai mi sognerei di chiedere a mio figlio se vuole che papà e mamma rimangano insieme! Come si fa a chiedere una tale cosa ad un bimbo che non ha bisogno d'altro che amore ed aiuto quando possibile da parte di entrambi i suoi genitori? Di spontaneità, naturalezza, gentilezza, comprensione, ecc.? E' aberrante quanto hai scritto.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Questo non deve né dovrà mai accadere per il loro bene. Sarà molto difficile trovare una soluzione che piaccia a tutti, ma si dovrà fare. IMportante è essere convinti di ciò che si vuole e ciò che si vorrà fare.
> Mai mi sognerei di chiedere a mio figlio se vuole che papà e mamma rimangano insieme! Come si fa a chiedere una tale cosa ad un bimbo che non ha bisogno d'altro che amore ed aiuto quando possibile da parte di entrambi i suoi genitori? Di spontaneità, naturalezza, gentilezza, comprensione, ecc.? E' aberrante quanto hai scritto.


 penso che certe volte non ci si renda conto.
avete mai visto uno di quei film in cui l'attore bambino si ricompone prima di entrare a casa? E' sempre allegro, fa i suoi compiti e ubbidisce, non chiede nulla per sè e cerca di soddisfare tutti? 
I suoi parenti pensano 'che bravo!' e tutti credono lui non risenta delle liti dei genitori e/o del clima di indifferenza in casa. 
In realtà quel bambino fa di tutto per non creare tensioni.
Ce ne sono altri che fanno i bulli per attirare su di sè l'attenzione perchè si sentono ignorati in casa a favore del clima da guerra fredda.
E altri ancora che chiedono insistentemente ai genitori 'voi non vi separerete, vero?' 
Non tutti i bambini reagiscono in modo uguale, anzi!! 
Ma tutti vivono il diagio di una finzione. Perchè non sanno elaborarla, immagino!! 
Vi prego, non iniziate con i 'noi non facciamo capire niente ai figli, li amiamo come prima e più di prima' LO SO!! Ma questo non cambia il fatto che loro percepiscano un distacco e non sappiano dargli un nome! Quindi si fanno paladini dell'unione, convinti coi loro comportamenti di poter influenzare le cose. come quando vedete i mondiali con la birra nella mano destra perchè quella volta bufon ha parato e voi avevate la birra nella mano destra....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

:up:





Grande82 ha detto:


> penso che certe volte non ci si renda conto.
> avete mai visto uno di quei film in cui l'attore bambino si ricompone prima di entrare a casa? E' sempre allegro, fa i suoi compiti e ubbidisce, non chiede nulla per sè e cerca di soddisfare tutti?
> I suoi parenti pensano 'che bravo!' e tutti credono lui non risenta delle liti dei genitori e/o del clima di indifferenza in casa.
> In realtà quel bambino fa di tutto per non creare tensioni.
> ...


 Approvo.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

Non si può ricostruire una famiglia se non c'è la volontà.

Gli americani hanno una bella, efficace frase: "My way or the higway".

Significa: O fai come ti dico io, o quella è la porta.

Tu sei in condizione di dirlo, ma lo fai dire a tua moglie! Lei ti sta dicendo: amo un altro e NON INTENDO RINUNCIARCI.

Può essere, è vero, che la cosa le scoppi in mano (l'altro è sposato con figli...vedi la vicenda di Pescerosso), ma tu che fai, "attendi sperando"?!

Bisogna che lei dica: "Ho sbagliato, ma ho deciso che la nostra famiglia conta piu' di tutto. Niente piu' amante, niente piu' carteggio, niente piu' di niente, aiutami".

Allora puoi senz'altro darle una mano MA non così, non se la premessa è "Io amo lui, e se ti va la minestra è questa".


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non si può ricostruire una famiglia se non c'è la volontà.
> 
> Gli americani hanno una bella, efficace frase: "My way or the higway".
> 
> ...


Cara Verena, Sicuramente le tue parole sono un mattone per qualsiasi parte debole. Ma comunque ti ringrazio, poiché fanno riflettere e sono, grossomodo, le stesse conclusioni alle quali ero già giunto io. Sai, pronunciarsele da solo è un conto, sentirsele dire da un altro o da un'altra, è un altra sensazione ed hanno una valenza maggiore.
In ogni caso non sono prono a scendere a compromessi che non siano soddisfacenti per la famiglia in ogni sua forma, anche perché è anche vero che "se la minestra è quella, se è riscaldata non è mai buona".
Lascio passare l'estate, cerchiamo per lo meno di far passare delle buone vacanze ai figli (già pagate per giunta tempo addietro!!) e che si divertano come è giusto che sia.
Non mi aspetto che lei pronunci mai parole del genere, ma non mi aspetto di rimanere zitto o accondiscendente su ciò che non ritengo giusto per la mia famiglia.
Speriamo vada tutto  per il meglio, né più, né meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Verena, Sicuramente le tue parole sono un mattone per qualsiasi parte debole. Ma comunque ti ringrazio, poiché fanno riflettere e sono, grossomodo, le stesse conclusioni alle quali ero già giunto io. Sai, pronunciarsele da solo è un conto, sentirsele dire da un altro o da un'altra, è un altra sensazione ed hanno una valenza maggiore.
> In ogni caso non sono prono a scendere a compromessi che non siano soddisfacenti per la famiglia in ogni sua forma, anche perché è anche vero che "se la minestra è quella, se è riscaldata non è mai buona".
> Lascio passare l'estate, cerchiamo per lo meno di far passare delle buone vacanze ai figli (già pagate per giunta tempo addietro!!) e che si divertano come è giusto che sia.
> Non mi aspetto che lei pronunci mai parole del genere, ma non mi aspetto di rimanere zitto o accondiscendente su ciò che non ritengo giusto per la mia famiglia.
> Speriamo vada tutto per il meglio, né più, né meno.


Però chiarisci prima possibile la tua posizione non lasciarle credere che sei rassegnato.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Verena, Sicuramente le tue parole sono un mattone per qualsiasi parte debole. Ma comunque ti ringrazio, poiché fanno riflettere e sono, grossomodo, le stesse conclusioni alle quali ero già giunto io. Sai, pronunciarsele da solo è un conto, sentirsele dire da un altro o da un'altra, è un altra sensazione ed hanno una valenza maggiore.
> In ogni caso non sono prono a scendere a compromessi che non siano soddisfacenti per la famiglia in ogni sua forma, anche perché è anche vero che "se la minestra è quella, se è riscaldata non è mai buona".
> Lascio passare l'estate, cerchiamo per lo meno di far passare delle buone vacanze ai figli (già pagate per giunta tempo addietro!!) e che si divertano come è giusto che sia.
> Non mi aspetto che lei pronunci mai parole del genere, ma non mi aspetto di rimanere zitto o accondiscendente su ciò che non ritengo giusto per la mia famiglia.
> Speriamo vada tutto  per il meglio, né più, né meno.


non puoi mandare i figli in vacanza con i nonni e risolvere con lei SUBITO? Guarda che gioca a sfavore della tua famiglia, quest'indeterminatezza!


----------



## dave.one (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non puoi mandare i figli in vacanza con i nonni e risolvere con lei SUBITO? Guarda che gioca a sfavore della tua famiglia, quest'indeterminatezza!


Cara Verena, fosse possibile, l'avrei già fatto. 
Dettaglio secondo me di non poco conto: quando i bimbi erano tutti e tre "piccoli", mia madre ci avrebbe potuto dare una mano con loro, ma mio padre era ammalato. I suoceri, dopo che hanno chiuso l'attività, si sono dati alla loro vita da pensionati e non hanno mai "gradito" l'intrusione dei piccoli nella loro quotidianità, se non per casi eccezionali non prorogabili (es. malattie). Di baby sitter neanche a pensarne - merce rara dalle nostre parti!
Quindi la nostra vita è sempre stata dettata e comunque condizionata dalla presenza dei bambini. Ora che mio padre è mancato, mia madre è ben volenterosa di prendersi i bambini con se per piccoli periodi (già portati in vacanza senza problemi), oltre ai momenti in cui veramente ne abbiamo entrambi bisogno, ovvero quando sono ammalati e noi dobbiamo andare a lavorare.
Ma il problema maggiore è che mia moglie NON HA DESIDERIO di stare da sola con me, né lo vuole cercare.
Ora è tardi per cercare colpe.
Come ti ho detto, ed ho anche detto alla mia controparte, dopo le vacanze tiriamo le somme perché non è giusto continuare così, una vita a scapito delle vite altrui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cara Verena, fosse possibile, l'avrei già fatto.
> Dettaglio secondo me di non poco conto: quando i bimbi erano tutti e tre "piccoli", mia madre ci avrebbe potuto dare una mano con loro, ma mio padre era ammalato. I suoceri, dopo che hanno chiuso l'attività, si sono dati alla loro vita da pensionati e non hanno mai "gradito" l'intrusione dei piccoli nella loro quotidianità, se non per casi eccezionali non prorogabili (es. malattie). Di baby sitter neanche a pensarne - merce rara dalle nostre parti!
> Quindi la nostra vita è sempre stata dettata e comunque condizionata dalla presenza dei bambini. Ora che mio padre è mancato, mia madre è ben volenterosa di prendersi i bambini con se per piccoli periodi (già portati in vacanza senza problemi), oltre ai momenti in cui veramente ne abbiamo entrambi bisogno, ovvero quando sono ammalati e noi dobbiamo andare a lavorare.
> Ma il problema maggiore è che mia moglie NON HA DESIDERIO di stare da sola con me, né lo vuole cercare.
> ...


Ohi ma i tre figli sono vostri!
Voglio dire di voi due. Hanno i vostri occhi, i vostri piedi, la vostra andatura...
Dovete guardarvi anche attraverso quegli occhi, quei piedi... che tanto amate.
Prova a dirglielo.


----------



## dave.one (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ohi ma i tre figli sono vostri!
> Voglio dire di voi due. Hanno i vostri occhi, i vostri piedi, la vostra andatura...
> Dovete guardarvi anche attraverso quegli occhi, quei piedi... che tanto amate.
> Prova a dirglielo.


Ciao Persa, vedi, è un argomento che già avevamo affrontato. Ma quando ti senti una che ti dice, discorso dopo discorso, che
1) Non ti amo più
2) provo affetto per te come si prova per il proprio fratello o sorella
3) non provo più attrazione fisica per te
4) se guardo indietro non sono mai stata gelosa di te
5) Il marito che sei non è quello che vorrei (ovvero vorrebbe un uomo che le tenesse testa, cosa che io non so fare evidentemente)
... pur con i miei pregi e difetti, il fatto che lei non mi abbia mai definitivamente accettato la dice lunga quanto contino i figli in questa situazione. 
Ancora un mese e poi si sceglie. Punto e basta. O con me, o senza di me. Basta stronzate e "forse, ma, però". Oggi sono piuttosto scocciato e me ne duole. Ma che nel futuro io mangi minestra riscaldata e lei salmone e caviale non è giusto. Qualcosa capiterà, spero presto
Stay tuned.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Come ti ho detto, ed ho anche detto alla mia controparte, dopo le vacanze tiriamo le somme perché non è giusto continuare così, una vita a scapito delle vite altrui.



Non suggerivo una vacanzina da innamorati,anzi. Suggerivo una durissima presa di posizione (e pazienza per le vacanze già pagate: ormai la vita dei tuoi figli è impattata, a che scopo mentire con un simulacro di famiglia felice?)Anzi, metti mai che messa di fronte al fatto compiuto di un agosto da "separata" (mentre l'amante è felicemente al mare con la FAMIGLIA e lA MOGLIE) la risvegli!!!

Tua moglie parla come chi ha un capitale in banca: il suo capitale sono le (bugie) dell'amante.

Tua moglie deve capire che ha investito in bond tossici (lui dov'è, eh? Immagino al mare con la mugliera...).

Ma se non la metti di fronte al fatto compiuto, NON LA CAPISCE. Si sentirà come l'adolescente chiuso in cameretta da mamma e papà cattivi, mentre il suo grand'amore, al par suo "SOFFRE" nel resort a cinque stelle con moglie e figli!!!!


----------



## minnie (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non suggerivo una vacanzina da innamorati,anzi. Suggerivo una durissima presa di posizione (e pazienza per le vacanze già pagate: ormai la vita dei tuoi figli è impattata, a che scopo mentire con un simulacro di famiglia felice?)*Anzi, metti mai che messa di fronte al fatto compiuto di un agosto da "separata" (mentre l'amante è felicemente al mare con la FAMIGLIA e lA MOGLIE*) la risvegli!!!
> 
> Tua moglie parla come chi ha un capitale in banca: il suo capitale sono le (bugie) dell'amante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, vedi, è un argomento che già avevamo affrontato. Ma quando ti senti una che ti dice, discorso dopo discorso, che
> 1) Non ti amo più
> 2) provo affetto per te come si prova per il proprio fratello o sorella
> 3) non provo più attrazione fisica per te
> ...


 Non lo dicevo per fondare un nuovo rapporto che lei non si sente di poter avere. Può succedere che si giunga alla consapevolezza che un amore è finito. Certo sarebbe meglio che ci si accorgesse di non amare prima di tradire, ma è anche ragionevole che non si voglia credere di non amare chi si è scelto e con cui si è tanto condiviso e si cerchi la "prova del nove" attraverso un'altra relazione.
Io intendevo che quello che c'è di importantante tra voi (non che c'è stato) vive in tre persone e che guardandole dovreste trovare la forza per chiarirvi.
Ovviamente questo è possibile solo se questa voglia è presente in tutti e due.
Potrebbe essere anche tropo penoso e potrebbe essereci il desiderio di evitare e di passare direttamente alla separazione.


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2010)

Dave, tu stai rimandando sempre, sei sempre li a dire domeni....dopo...dopo le ferie già pagate. ma ti rendi conto che è questo che mi sa ti ha portato in questa condizione? Tu non sei il marito che lei voleva perchè ti pieghi benissimo alle esigenze usando scuse superiori, i figli, la tromba d'aria, la fine del mondo imminente, gli alieni atterrati sopra casa tua. Comprenderai che tu hai l'animo di chi si piega puntualmente e per farlo trova ragionevoli motivi. Smetti di piegarti, cazzo!!! Hai tre figli e a loro devi rendere conto della vita e per loro devi imparare a non farti mettere i piedi in testa neppure da loro madre.


----------



## giobbe (28 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, vedi, è un argomento che già avevamo affrontato. Ma quando ti senti una che ti dice, discorso dopo discorso, che
> 1) Non ti amo più
> 2) provo affetto per te come si prova per il proprio fratello o sorella
> 3) non provo più attrazione fisica per te
> ...


Un volta Persa mi ha consigliato di guardare questo film. È un bel film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob2wjQjOQQI&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un volta Persa mi ha consigliato di guardare questo film. È un bel film.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob2wjQjOQQI&feature=related


L'ho visto anch'io!!
la scena del ritorno a casa con la moglie è belissima


----------



## dave.one (28 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu stai rimandando sempre, sei sempre li a dire domeni....dopo...dopo le ferie già pagate. ma ti rendi conto che è questo che mi sa ti ha portato in questa condizione? Tu non sei il marito che lei voleva perchè ti pieghi benissimo alle esigenze usando scuse superiori, i figli, la tromba d'aria, la fine del mondo imminente, gli alieni atterrati sopra casa tua. Comprenderai che tu hai l'animo di chi si piega puntualmente e per farlo trova ragionevoli motivi. Smetti di piegarti, cazzo!!! Hai tre figli e a loro devi rendere conto della vita e per loro devi imparare a non farti mettere i piedi in testa neppure da loro madre.


Ciao Daniele, non hai tutti i torti, e forse è anche vero che mi piego, ma l'unica ragione per la quale mi sono sempre piegato è per la famiglia e per i figli. 
Non è questione di rimandare, perché, come ho detto, preferisco giocare avendo tutte le carte in mano: non voglio rimanere infinocchiato anche in caso di decisioni drastiche; cornuto oramai pace, ma mazziato no!
Le principali persone coinvolte siamo ovviamente io e mia moglie, ma figli, in primis, e parenti poi contano un po'.
Se piegarmi ancora non aiuta più né la famiglia, né i figli e, per giunta, comincia ad essere insopportabile, allora sì, la decisione s'ha da prendere immediatamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, non hai tutti i torti, e forse è anche vero che mi piego, ma l'unica ragione per la quale mi sono sempre piegato è per la famiglia e per i figli.
> Non è questione di rimandare, perché, come ho detto, preferisco giocare avendo tutte le carte in mano: non voglio rimanere infinocchiato anche in caso di decisioni drastiche; cornuto oramai pace, ma mazziato no!
> Le principali persone coinvolte siamo ovviamente io e mia moglie, ma figli, in primis, e parenti poi contano un po'.
> Se piegarmi ancora non aiuta più né la famiglia, né i figli e, per giunta, comincia ad essere insopportabile, allora sì, la decisione s'ha da prendere immediatamente.


 Hai visto con lei questo film?


----------



## dave.one (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai visto con lei questo film?


No, ma posso cercarlo e noleggiarlo. 
Di cosa parla? Perché dovrei vederlo assieme a lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> No, ma posso cercarlo e noleggiarlo.
> Di cosa parla? Perché dovrei vederlo assieme a lei?


E' una coppia che arriva alla separazione poi...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BygstOZiCnE


----------



## dave.one (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una coppia che arriva alla separazione poi...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BygstOZiCnE


Ho capito il finale.. Non sai quanto mi auguro che sia tale e quale.
Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho capito il finale.. Non sai quanto mi auguro che sia tale e quale.
> Grazie.


 Se non funziona hai la certezza.
Io ho deciso la separazione subito dopo aver regalato "Caso mai"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8cJZoYPcwM&feature=related


----------



## dave.one (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non funziona hai la certezza.
> Io ho deciso la separazione subito dopo aver regalato "Caso mai"...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8cJZoYPcwM&feature=related


Non l'ho visto. Come mai hai deciso... OK non dirmi nulla, prima lo guardo poi ti dico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto. Come mai hai deciso... OK non dirmi nulla, prima lo guardo poi ti dico.


 No lo devi vedere tutto.
Perché lui non aveva capito niente. E poi io ho capito altre cose.


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Dave, niente decisioni drastiche ma il saper dire a tua moglie "mi hai rotto i coglioni bella stronza!" il sapere che devi dirle in faccia che ti ha fatto male e sai una cosa....il tuo piegarti ha distrutto irrimediabilmente la tua famiglia, tu per salvare tutto non hai capito che non devi porti solo su una cosa, ma su tutto!!! La famiglia è importante...tanto quanto ALTRE cose, quando non metti in equilibrio il tutto il resto scoppia.
Quindi dopo che tu hai messo sull'altare principe la famiglia hai tolto ad altro quello che l'avrebbe retta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, niente decisioni drastiche ma il saper dire a tua moglie "mi hai rotto i coglioni bella stronza!" il sapere che devi dirle in faccia che ti ha fatto male e sai una cosa....il tuo piegarti ha distrutto irrimediabilmente la tua famiglia, tu per salvare tutto non hai capito che non devi porti solo su una cosa, ma su tutto!!! La famiglia è importante...tanto quanto ALTRE cose, quando non metti in equilibrio il tutto il resto scoppia.
> Quindi dopo che tu hai messo sull'altare principe la famiglia hai tolto ad altro quello che l'avrebbe retta.


 Ma che dici?
Ma ti sembra il caso?


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Si, mi sembra il caso perchè è evidente che questo suo atteggiamento "palle mosce" scusatemi il termine è l'innesco per tutta questa tragedia.
In assurdo chi pensa un poco a se stesso e non sempre alla "famiglia" è quello che riesce a sopravvivere ed avere una famiglia. Mai perdere la prppria identità in nome di qualcosa e sinceramente lui l'ha persa in nome di tante cose, si è messo dietro ai suoi figli (giusto) e a sua moglie (sbagliato), in quanto la famiglia è tutto questo.
Io penso che la sua donna avrebbe bisogno di una bella metaforica strigliata, ma lui non lo farà mai, lei lo tiene per le palle in nome della famiglia e lui si fa tenere in questo modo. Risultato? Secondo me lui diverrà "alce mentolo" e lei negherà sempre anche l'evidenza, in fondo l'altro se ne fotterebbe di lei  e quindi perchè non mantenere lo status attuale? marito sottomesso che cura la famiglia e lei che cura i figli quando vuole (anche spesso, ma non mette se stessa dietro a loro) e l'amante fuori per ricaricare le batteria, comodissima la vita. In questa ultima ottica ci mancherebbe una scopa su per il sedere a Dave per farlo spazzare per terra oltretutto mentre cerca di tenere i cocci in piedi.
Persa, a volte sono duro, ma lo sono soprattutto con chi rischiano di ritrovarsi invischiati in una situazione mica bella e sinceramente Dave è nella pupù fino al collo, meglio non essere diplomatici e badare al risultato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, mi sembra il caso perchè è evidente che questo suo atteggiamento "palle mosce" scusatemi il termine è l'innesco per tutta questa tragedia.
> In assurdo chi pensa un poco a se stesso e non sempre alla "famiglia" è quello che riesce a sopravvivere ed avere una famiglia. Mai perdere la prppria identità in nome di qualcosa e sinceramente lui l'ha persa in nome di tante cose, si è messo dietro ai suoi figli (giusto) e a sua moglie (sbagliato), in quanto la famiglia è tutto questo.
> Io penso che la sua donna avrebbe bisogno di una bella metaforica strigliata, ma lui non lo farà mai, lei lo tiene per le palle in nome della famiglia e lui si fa tenere in questo modo. Risultato? Secondo me lui diverrà "alce mentolo" e lei negherà sempre anche l'evidenza, in fondo l'altro se ne fotterebbe di lei e quindi perchè non mantenere lo status attuale? marito sottomesso che cura la famiglia e lei che cura i figli quando vuole (anche spesso, ma non mette se stessa dietro a loro) e l'amante fuori per ricaricare le batteria, comodissima la vita. In questa ultima ottica ci mancherebbe una scopa su per il sedere a Dave per farlo spazzare per terra oltretutto mentre cerca di tenere i cocci in piedi.
> Persa, a volte sono duro, ma lo sono soprattutto con chi rischiano di ritrovarsi invischiati in una situazione mica bella e sinceramente Dave è nella pupù fino al collo, meglio non essere diplomatici e badare al risultato.


 Daniele >

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEchbXf3Er8


----------



## Angel (29 Luglio 2010)

Tu conosci un infarinatura della sua storia, ma non puoi conoscere anni di vita insieme di matrimonio....non puoi dargli del palle mosce, se si muove con i piedi di piombo avrà le sue ragioni, tra l'altro in questi casi si sclera assai....ma il più obbiettivo è il tradito che cerca di analizzare la propria vicenda in tutti i particolari cercando di salvare il.....salvabile....sempre se si può.


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Oddio, ma sono come lui????? No, dai!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oddio, ma sono come lui????? No, dai!!!!


 Applichi la stessa idea "pedagogica"...


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu conosci un infarinatura della sua storia, ma non puoi conoscere anni di vita insieme di matrimonio....non puoi dargli del palle mosce, se si muove con i piedi di piombo avrà le sue ragioni, tra l'altro in questi casi si sclera assai....ma il più obbiettivo è il tradito che cerca di analizzare la propria vicenda in tutti i particolari cercando di salvare il.....salvabile....sempre se si può.


C'è tempo e tempo e Dave è troppo lento. Bisogna sapere che il tempo per reagire c'è e per valutare anche le cose...ma qui sta passando tutto oltre mentre lui temporeggia, ammazza se temporeggia. Io sono contrario assai sulle ferie da fare perchè già pagate, al massimo che vadano a farsi fottere quelle ferie, ma che si risolvano un poco le cose...anche per i figli stessi. La famigliola felice per finta è quanto di più doloroso possa esistere per un bimbo.


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Applichi la stessa idea "pedagogica"...


Bhe dai, in quel film solo uno si è suicidato, no??? :up: Dal mio punto di vista un successo!!! (ovviamente scherzo!!!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è tempo e tempo e Dave è troppo lento. Bisogna sapere che il tempo per reagire c'è e per valutare anche le cose...ma qui sta passando tutto oltre mentre lui temporeggia, ammazza se temporeggia. Io sono contrario assai sulle ferie da fare perchè già pagate, al massimo che vadano a farsi fottere quelle ferie, ma che si risolvano un poco le cose...anche per i figli stessi. La famigliola felice per finta è quanto di più doloroso possa esistere per un bimbo.


 Temporeggia?!?
Sono pochi mesi!


----------



## Daniele (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temporeggia?!?
> Sono pochi mesi!


Pochi mesi??? ma sai quanti sono?? consideriamo 3600 secondi al giorno ci sono troppi tic tac. Bisogna prendersi del tempo per capire chi siamo e cosa vogliamo, ma fatto questo bisogna fare, agire e non pensare che qualcosa capiterà per sistemare il tutto. Io sinceramente me ne sarei andato di casa, ma non come scelta definitiva, ma per far vedere alla mugliera fedifraga quanto diventa difficile gestire lavoro, figli con un amante quando si è da soli. Una reazione più soft? Quando lei negava l'evidenza mandarla a quel paese, l'essere meno calmi e diplomatici, invece lui lo è troppo. MI chiedo cosa possa pensare una donna fedifraga del suo uomo che l'accusa di tradimento e permane calmo...in assurdo una persona scoperta non si aspetta calma piatta.


----------



## hopeless (30 Luglio 2010)

Tendo ad essere parecchio d'accordo con Daniele...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Incredibile come la fa facile chi non è sposato e soprattutto non ha figli. Va bene allora OK. Sono innamorato perso di un'altra domani mattina faccio le valige e parto per la mia nuova vita.
Ogni chiarimento del caso lo affido al mio avvocato.
Che qualcuno ritiri la posta per me.


----------



## Angel (30 Luglio 2010)

Vi ricordo che esiste..abbandono del tetto coniugale...non più severa come una volta, ma che comunque può farti passare dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Daniele (30 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che esiste..abbandono del tetto coniugale...non più severa come una volta, ma che comunque può farti passare dalla parte del torto.


Non credo che valga in caso di infedeltà coniugale o meglio abbandono è una fuga senza motivi, in questo il motivo è una colpa di lei. per alcune persone potrebbe essere intollerabile vivere con una megera menzoniera.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che esiste..abbandono del tetto coniugale...non più severa come una volta, ma che comunque può farti passare dalla parte del torto.



si risolve mandando la lettera dell'avvocato PRIMA (cosa che Dave deve fare assolutamente e SUBITO). Dopo, non è piu' abbandono.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, a volte sono duro, ma lo sono soprattutto con chi rischiano di ritrovarsi invischiati in una situazione mica bella e sinceramente Dave è nella pupù fino al collo, meglio non essere diplomatici e badare al risultato.


in soldoni hai ragione. Dove sbagli è nei giudizi morali (nemmeno Gesù...riflettici). Lei non la giudico, non spetta a me né a te, né a nessuno, ma è un fatto che il famoso "tac" di cui parlavamo nel thread di ieri, non le è ancora pervenuto. Non intende ancora rinunciare all'amante.
E questo è inaccettabile.


----------



## dave.one (30 Luglio 2010)

Ciao a tutti, cerco di rispondere con calma e mettervi al corrente della situazione:
1) Il tempo è quello che è; Daniele avrà ragione nel dire che forse è passato troppo tempo. Sono solo due mesi e mezzo da quando ho scoperto la tresca, ma è un annetto bello e buono da quando sono cominciati i problemi. forse è tanto, forse è poco tempo. Dipende, è come vedere un bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto. 
2) Detto questo, e dopo varie altre discussioni con mia moglie, è chiaro che la strada sembra intrapresa. L'andare dalla psicologa di gruppo è solo un modo per capire chi siamo e perché siamo arrivati a quel punto, e per capire cosa è andato storto - fondamentalmente, per avere un punto di vista diverso sulla situazione. Risposte che probabilmente non arriveranno in un attimo né in un paio di giorni, ma che comunque servono sia a me che a lei.
3) Ho la consapevolezza che il nostro rapporto è finito - per lo meno, quello che era. Cosa arriverà dopo NON potrà essere ciò che è stato. La strada più "giusta" è la separazione, punto e basta. Ma da qui nascono un fracco di domande: casa, figli, soldi, comunione dei beni, ciò che è stato fatto e costruito in tanti anni... Insomma, mica pizza e fichi! Permettetemi che questo abbisogna anche del tempo per riflettere su come affrontarlo e costruire qualcosa di nuovo dal nulla mettendo a posto tutti i pezzi del puzzle...
4) rifacendo una disamina dell'accaduto, e quindi sui perché siamo arrivati a questo punto. E' vero, lei ha commesso qualcosa di sbagliato, ma è lecito chiedersi perché è successo. Ora, ciò che mi viene da pensare è che io non sia stato all'altezza come uomo e marito per lei, mi pare lapalissiano; il perché lo conosco e me ne vergogno quasi a parlarne, ovvero: insicuro, poco riflessivo, indeciso, inconcludente, non avvezzo alle disamine per arrivare al succo delle questioni, insomma: una sfilza di aggettivi non proprio edificanti per il proprio ego. Questo che riflessione porta? Che se non cambio io, un domani potrebbe capitarmi ancora. Dare la colpa agli altri senza aver capito quali sono le proprie non è un comportamento costruttivo e maturo. Le mie ora le ho capite, ed ho perfettamente compreso che sono tratti caratteriali incompatibili con, per esempio, quello di mia moglie. Se penso a cosa invece c'è di positivo in me, non riesco a cavare un ragno dal buco. Certo ci sono sani principi, come onestà, libertà, lealtà, fedeltà, altruismo e così via, ma non sono sufficienti evidentemente. Per inciso: è semplicemente riuscire a capire se stessi ed i propri problemi per prenderne atto ed evitare che domani siano ancora causa di sconforto e delusioni, per se e per gli altri. La fase più problematica sta nel capire che sono tratti caratteriali che si sono formati con il tempo, che si sono "radicati" nel proprio io e che non so fino a che punto possono essere cambiati, modificati o smussati. Forse un aiuto esterno, come una psicologa, me lo può fare capire.
5) Per ultimo, il mio scopo ora è trovare terreno solido sul quale posarmi e da lì ripartire. Non so quanto tempo e cosa ci voglia, ma è un obiettivo importante se uno vuole ripartire, considerando che ciò che sono non è ciò che gli altri vorrebbero vedere ed avere. Prendere consapevolezza di se stessi e da lì costruire qualcosa attorno. Cercare caposaldi forti e sani sui quali basare la propria identità.
Comunque consigli e critiche sono sempre ben accetti, ci mancherebbe.
E grazie per preoccuparvi, a vostro modo, di quanto sta accadendo. Solo chi ha passato questi momenti può realmente capire.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

Scusami, ma sarò come sempre franca.

Sbagli approccio "patologizzandoti": per carità, è giusto e anche razionale "interrogarsi" su quei lati del proprio carattere che possono aver "deluso" il partner ma la cosa finisce lì.

Non siamo "prodotti industriali" migliorabili: siamo esseri umani. L'amore è "cieco" nel senso che o c'è, o non c'è. Scendiamo dall'empireo (in questo momento l'amore se c'è, è ovvio che sta dormendo) sul concreto: il desiderio di condividere vita o famiglia con una persona c'è o non c'è.

Non sarà "migliorandoti" che riconquisterai tua moglie. Il pacchetto quello è, quello lei conosce, quello lei ha accettato e voluto per tanti anni.

E' lei che si è (illusa a mio avviso) convinta di trovare qualcosa di "meglio" altrove, in ciò ignorando la prima responsabilità: il pacchetto al 50 % l'ha costruito lei.

Una donna non ti sposa senza sapere chi sei. Lo sa eccome. Ma fa una valutazione di "sufficienza", specie quando mette al mondo dei figli.

Pensare che se tu "cambierai" lei ti amerà di nuovo è la piu' deludente delle autoillusioni.

Anzi, paradossalmente, io credo che lei, a posteriori, apprezzerà un DAVE capace di mettere da parte le illusioni e di essere molto molto concreto (proprio per gli ovvi problemi: casa, mutui, figli, genitori, etc.).

E' lei che deve cambiare, Dave, prospettiva sulla vostra coppia, non tu.

Cosa pensi che l'altro, l'amante, non sia altrettanto indeciso e incapace di prendere decisioni? Anche quella di non rovinare una famiglia insidiando una donna sposata è una decisione che moltissimi non si sentono MAI di prendere....

Non giocare un gioco sentimentale, è un lusso che non puoi permetterti, ora come ora.

Offri il piatto "al netto" di valutazioni psicologiche: è il piatto della tua famiglia, dei tuoi figli.

Dalle un brusco risveglio CONCRETO.

Auguri!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che esiste..abbandono del tetto coniugale...non più severa come una volta, ma che comunque può farti passare dalla parte del torto.


No. Tu puoi andartene, basta che lo fai in un certo modo, consultando un avvocato, e comunicando dove vai a risiedere, ecc..ecc..ecc..
Chi invece se ne va senza il certo modo, entra nel regime di separazione di fatto. Ma in genere non fa tanta strada eh?
Ma ripeto è SQUALLIDO sentir parlare in un certo modo, facilitone, cialtrone, da fuori di testa, da persone che nelle loro vita non si sono mai assunti certi obblighi.
Fedeltà sessuale MA CHI SE NE FREGA.
Sono ben altri e più onerosi gli impegni che ci si prende nel matrimonio, presso la società. Tanto è vero che chi sceglie la convivenza, lo fa anche, per scansare quegli obblighi.
Tutti bravi a rivendicare sempre e solo i nostri diritti, ai doveri però non ci si pensa mai.

Non c'è solo l'amare.
C'è anche l'onorare.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo che valga in caso di infedeltà coniugale o meglio abbandono è una fuga senza motivi, in questo il motivo è una colpa di lei. per alcune persone potrebbe essere intollerabile vivere con una megera menzoniera.


Ma viviamo in uno stato di diritto, dove le leggi non le fai tu.
Se tu ti suicidavi, mica ficcavano dentro la tua ex eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusami, ma sarò come sempre franca.
> 
> Sbagli approccio "patologizzandoti": per carità, è giusto e anche razionale "interrogarsi" su quei lati del proprio carattere che possono aver "deluso" il partner ma la cosa finisce lì.
> 
> ...


 Quoto tutto.
Però se Dave riconosce di non essere un decisionista è chiaro che non può aspettarsi da se stesso un comportamento deciso.
Però io non lo vedo indeciso, debole come lui si è lasciato autodefinire. A me pare un uomo che, anche di fronte a un grande dolore e a una ferità narcisistica, è stato in grado di mettersi in discussione e cercare di capire la situazione e la moglie e poi, ora, di considerare concretamente come affrontare una separazione.
Ce ne fossero di uomini (e persone) così, in mezzo a tanti egosti e ambigui!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

Assolutamente sì! Specie se il decisionismo è quello di chi pensa sempre solo a sé!

Pero' ora deve agire. Lei ci sguazza in quest'ambiguità.


----------



## Brady (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusami, ma sarò come sempre franca.
> 
> Sbagli approccio "patologizzandoti": per carità, è giusto e anche razionale "interrogarsi" su quei lati del proprio carattere che possono aver "deluso" il partner ma la cosa finisce lì.
> 
> ...


quoto anch'io (con un po' di deja vù, o meglio deja entendù...) e aggiungo....
Lo so cosa stai passando Dave, gli aspetti emotivi intendo. E nel tuo atteggiamento di autocolpevolizzazione ci vedo molto vittimismo e voglia di generare compassione. Non in noi ovviamente, ma in tua moglie. E il motivo per cui lo stai facendo è che vorresti che lei si rendesse conto del male che ti ha fatto. Autoflagellandoti speri che lei si renda conto che sei stato ferito nel profondo al punto di rivolgere le critiche principalmente verso di te e non verso di lei. Cerchi anche di dimostrare la tua "ragionevolezza", la tua disponibilità a guardare le cose da tutti i punti di vista ed essere disposto a cambiare qualunque cosa, perfino te stesso, pur di tornare come eravate prima.
Insomma stai mettendo un sacco di cose su un piatto e glielo stai offrendo. Magari non ho azzecato qualcosa qua e là, ma siccome mi riconosco molto nel tuo atteggiamento probabilmente il "succo" è corretto.
Peccato che lei ci leggerà tutt'altro. Vedrà esasperate quelle caratteristiche del tuo carattere che (forse) apprezza di meno. Oppure si sentirà messa alle corde. Vedere che tu evidenzi la tua sofferenza le sembrerà un tuo modo per aumentare il suo senso di colpa, la farà sentire accusata e si metterà sulla difensiva, ancor più di adesso, se possibile. Oppure la tua ragionevolezza si scontrerà con il suo comportamento illogico e diventerà anche questa un'accusa (come a dire "perché non sei stata ragionevole prima? perché non ci hai pensato?")...

Credo che la strada che dice Verena sia l'unica corretta. L'unica percorribile. Lei deve essere messa di fronte alla necessità di scegliere, in modo chiaro e definitivo. E quindi prima di tutto devi aver deciso tu. Devi esserti convinto che tu sei tu e che quello che è successo prevalentemente non dipende da te. Tu sei sempre stato te stesso (senza inganni) ed è quello che lei deve valutare.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Però se Dave riconosce di non essere un decisionista è chiaro che non può aspettarsi da se stesso un comportamento deciso.
> Però io non lo vedo indeciso, debole come lui si è lasciato autodefinire. A me pare un uomo che, anche di fronte a un grande dolore e a una ferità narcisistica, è stato in grado di mettersi in discussione e cercare di capire la situazione e la moglie e poi, ora, di considerare concretamente come affrontare una separazione.
> Ce ne fossero di uomini (e persone) così, in mezzo a tanti egosti e ambigui!


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusami, ma sarò come sempre franca.
> 
> Sbagli approccio "patologizzandoti": per carità, è giusto e anche razionale "interrogarsi" su quei lati del proprio carattere che possono aver "deluso" il partner ma la cosa finisce lì.
> 
> ...


è tutto molto vero
il grassetto poi dà la misura del dolore del tradito


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Peccato che lei ci leggerà tutt'altro. *Vedrà esasperate quelle caratteristiche del tuo carattere che (forse) apprezza di meno.  *


Questo per me è il nocciolo duro.
La tua strategia deve completamente neutralizzare quest'effetto.
Ti aspetta debole, bisognoso d'amore, insicuro?
Fatti trovare duro, irremovibile, concreto, freddo.

Guarda che lei nell'amante proprio quello ama. Chissà come corre quando lui fischia!!!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è tutto molto vero
> il grassetto poi dà la misura del dolore del tradito



cara Amore, è la misura di tutti i dolori d'amore (presunto). Quando si è quello che ama di piu', il vaso è pieno di fiele, in fondo al dolce delle illusioni.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cara Amore, è la misura di tutti i dolori d'amore (presunto). Quando si è quello che ama di piu', il vaso è pieno di fiele, in fondo al dolce delle illusioni.


 
a volte (può essere), sotto al dolce delle illusioni, il fiele può essere uno strato che copre il rimanente contenuto fatto di altrettanto dolci consapevolezze
a volte ...
forse ...
se si ha la voglia di cercare ancora


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo per me è il nocciolo duro.
> La tua strategia deve completamente neutralizzare quest'effetto.
> Ti aspetta debole, bisognoso d'amore, insicuro?
> Fatti trovare duro, irremovibile, concreto, freddo.
> ...


 dura e chiara. 
solo tu sai essere così.
quoto.
soprattutto l'ultima, dolorosa, riga.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a volte (può essere), sotto al dolce delle illusioni, il fiele può essere uno strato che copre il rimanente contenuto fatto di altrettanto dolci consapevolezze
> a volte ...
> forse ...
> se si ha la voglia di cercare ancora




a volte una patata è una patata.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dura e chiara.
> solo tu sai essere così.
> quoto.
> soprattutto l'ultima, dolorosa, riga.


gli anni mi hanno resa piu' dura


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2010)

Basta Dave, non riesco quasi più a leggerti!!!!! Fidati di Verena e vedrai come correrà poi tua moglie. Considera che molte persone confondono atteggiamento esteriore come realtà interiore, pensaci bene come tua moglie percepisce te.


----------



## dave.one (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Basta Dave, non riesco quasi più a leggerti!!!!! Fidati di Verena e vedrai come correrà poi tua moglie. Considera che molte persone confondono atteggiamento esteriore come realtà interiore, pensaci bene come tua moglie percepisce te.


Ragazzi, scusate se non ho scritto fino ad oggi.
Abbiate pazienza, non è mia intenzione far passare troppo tempo ma voglio essere sicuro di avere tutte le carte in regola per non avere risentimenti un domani ("se avessi fatto così invece di cosà..."). Le cose piano piano si stanno schiarendo e sono sicuro che una soluzione GIUSTA la troverò. Forse non oggi, ma nemmeno... domani!
Abbiate sacrosanta pazienza così come ce l'ho io. Il fondo è stato toccato. Mi trovo nel centro di una ciotola.
Un grazie a tutti indistintamente, ognuno di voi ha sempre apportato qualcosa e qualcosa di importante. La vostra esperienza è semplicemente un aiuto prezioso da incorniciare e da non dimenticare mai.
Stay tuned...


----------



## Brady (3 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ragazzi, scusate se non ho scritto fino ad oggi.
> Abbiate pazienza, non è mia intenzione far passare troppo tempo ma voglio essere sicuro di avere tutte le carte in regola per non avere risentimenti un domani ("se avessi fatto così invece di cosà..."). Le cose piano piano si stanno schiarendo e sono sicuro che una soluzione GIUSTA la troverò. Forse non oggi, ma nemmeno... domani!
> Abbiate sacrosanta pazienza così come ce l'ho io. Il fondo è stato toccato. Mi trovo nel centro di una ciotola.
> Un grazie a tutti indistintamente, ognuno di voi ha sempre apportato qualcosa e qualcosa di importante. La vostra esperienza è semplicemente un aiuto prezioso da incorniciare e da non dimenticare mai.
> Stay tuned...


Ti risponderò nel modo più semplice (ma non per questo meno vero) con cui hanno mai risposto a me: fai ciò che ti fa stare bene. :up:
(credo fosse P/R) 
Quando poi vuoi, noi siamo qui.
E non dar troppa retta al talebano che ogni tanto si dimentica di non avere tutti gli elementi e pensa che le sue soluzioni siano universalmente valide... 

(Daniele: sappi che io comunque ti trovo fondamentale per questo tuo ruolo estremo )


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Ti risponderò nel modo più semplice (ma non per questo meno vero) con cui hanno mai risposto a me: fai ciò che ti fa stare bene. :up:
> (credo fosse P/R)
> Quando poi vuoi, noi siamo qui.
> E non dar troppa retta al talebano che ogni tanto si dimentica di non avere tutti gli elementi e pensa che le sue soluzioni siano universalmente valide...
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i4Vxa3uoM8


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ragazzi, scusate se non ho scritto fino ad oggi.
> Abbiate pazienza, non è mia intenzione far passare troppo tempo ma voglio essere sicuro di avere tutte le carte in regola per non avere risentimenti un domani ("se avessi fatto così invece di cosà..."). Le cose piano piano si stanno schiarendo e sono sicuro che una soluzione GIUSTA la troverò. Forse non oggi, ma nemmeno... domani!
> Abbiate sacrosanta pazienza così come ce l'ho io. Il fondo è stato toccato. Mi trovo nel centro di una ciotola.
> Un grazie a tutti indistintamente, ognuno di voi ha sempre apportato qualcosa e qualcosa di importante. La vostra esperienza è semplicemente un aiuto prezioso da incorniciare e da non dimenticare mai.
> Stay tuned...


 Non caricarti di eccessive responsabilità.
Se una persona tiene davvero a un'altra non sarà una decisione a impedire di dimostrarlo.
Tante coppie si sono separate e poi si sono riunite.
Nulla è per sempre. Non è stato per sempre il matrimonio, potrebbe non essere per sempre una separazione.
La prudenza nel prendere una decisione è necessaria per rispetto dei figli che hanno bisogno di chiarezza.
Un abbraccio Dave!


----------



## dave.one (6 Agosto 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Credo che la strada che dice Verena sia l'unica corretta. L'unica percorribile. Lei deve essere messa di fronte alla necessità di scegliere, in modo chiaro e definitivo. E quindi prima di tutto devi aver deciso tu. *Devi esserti convinto che tu sei tu e che quello che è successo prevalentemente non dipende da te. Tu sei sempre stato te stesso (senza inganni) ed è quello che lei deve valutare.*


Ciao Brady, stavo rileggendo le tue parole e comunque le rigiri, comunque me le pronunci a me stesso, suonano più che giuste. 
Le risento suonare nella mia testa ed é come se fossero campane cercando di svegliare in me la consapevolezza dell'ego, avvilito negli ultimi tempi ma mai azzerato.
Oggi è il mio ultimo giorno di lavoro prima delle ferie. Ferie che so già non passerò alla grande. In ogni caso mi daranno tutto il tempo per costruire il puzzle del futuro mio e della famiglia. Chi ci farà parte ed in che modo, sarà cosa che apparirà più chiara con il passare dei giorni.
Vi auguro buone ferie, felicità a iosa e giorni sereni sotto ogni forma.


----------



## Brady (6 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Brady, *stavo rileggendo le tue parole e comunque le rigiri, comunque me le pronunci a me stesso, suonano più che giuste.*
> Le risento suonare nella mia testa ed é come se fossero campane cercando di svegliare in me la consapevolezza dell'ego, avvilito negli ultimi tempi ma mai azzerato.
> Oggi è il mio ultimo giorno di lavoro prima delle ferie. Ferie che so già non passerò alla grande. In ogni caso mi daranno tutto il tempo per costruire il puzzle del futuro mio e della famiglia. Chi ci farà parte ed in che modo, sarà cosa che apparirà più chiara con il passare dei giorni.
> Vi auguro buone ferie, felicità a iosa e giorni sereni sotto ogni forma.


Allora è giusto dire che non sono mie, sono parole che arrivano da qui, da questo forum. Che altri hanno detto a me e che forse un giorno, se deciderai di rimanere qui anche a cose risolte, potrai dire anche tu a qualcun altro.
Detto ciò ti auguro buone ferie. Non saranno divertenti forse (anche se i bambini aiutano molto in questo senso), ma spero siano di riflessione e di scelta per te. Così che tu possa tornare con un percorso più chiaro davanti.

(... e oggi parto anch'io, mi sa che ci ritroviamo in autostrada insieme a qualche altra milionata di persone ...:mrgreen


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ragazzi, scusate se non ho scritto fino ad oggi.
> Abbiate pazienza, non è mia intenzione far passare troppo tempo ma voglio essere sicuro di avere tutte le carte in regola per non avere risentimenti un domani ("se avessi fatto così invece di cosà..."). Le cose piano piano si stanno schiarendo e sono sicuro che una soluzione GIUSTA la troverò. Forse non oggi, ma nemmeno... domani!
> Abbiate sacrosanta pazienza così come ce l'ho io. Il fondo è stato toccato. Mi trovo nel centro di una ciotola.
> Un grazie a tutti indistintamente, ognuno di voi ha sempre apportato qualcosa e qualcosa di importante. La vostra esperienza è semplicemente un aiuto prezioso da incorniciare e da non dimenticare mai.
> Stay tuned...


 
dave vieni quando vuoi
usaci quando ti serve

anche fosse solo per sfogare la rabbia e mandare affanzum qualcuno a caso ....


qui c'è sempre ....

conte :carneval:


(non andarci in puzza conte è per sdrammatizzare )


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Vi auguro buone ferie, felicità a iosa e giorni sereni sotto ogni forma.


 
vorrei augurare la stessa cosa a te
so come passerai le vacanze
come le mie di alcuni anni fa

in bocca al lupo dave


----------



## dave.one (6 Agosto 2010)

Probabilmente direte: e che ci fa Dave online a quest'ora? Beh, presto fatto: la moglie è fuori con ex compagni delle superiori.

Questo è quanto dice lei.

Ora, non mi interessa sapere se ciò è vero o no, anche perchè, se sapessi, cosa cambierebbe?

In ogni caso, trovarmi qui, in questo forum, tra i miei "consimili", è manna per lo spirito, ve lo posso giurare.
Ho appena messo i bimbi a dormire e sono nei loro letti, felici e beati, contenti di essere stati accompagnati in braccio dal papi, anzi, la più grande faceva un po' la stupidina (forse l'emozione, forse la stanchezza... egoisticamente preferisco pensare alla prima opzione). Gli altri due decisi. La mezzana che non voleva il lenzuolino sopra le gambe, e giù a convincerla che era fresco e che sennò si alzava la notte a chiedere di essere "coperta"; il piccolo invece che voleva coprirsi fino alla testa :rotfl:.
"Sono cose della vita...", recitava Eros. Ma cose che lasciano a volte il segno, pur se fatte e rifatte ogni santo giorno della nostra vita.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Probabilmente direte: e che ci fa Dave online a quest'ora? Beh, presto fatto: la moglie è fuori con ex compagni delle superiori.
> 
> Questo è quanto dice lei.
> 
> ...


Io la tua storia la sto seguendo di tanto in tanto e, mi dispiace per quello che ti e' capitato e ti capita in questo periodo ... l'unica soluzione per te sembra solo un'equa separazione 


Ma la cosa che mi fa ancora piu' male e' che son sempre i figli a pagare per tutti, perche' i bambini hanno diritto ad avere una famiglia unita.

Coraggio Dave, coraggio


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Probabilmente direte: e che ci fa Dave online a quest'ora? Beh, presto fatto: la moglie è fuori con ex compagni delle superiori.
> 
> Questo è quanto dice lei.
> 
> ...


sono cose che nei momenti bui ti aiutano a trovare il motivo per alzarti ogni mattina :up:


----------



## Verena67 (6 Agosto 2010)

Ciao Dave! Sono anch'io in vacanza, e sono passata di qui solo per vedere come andava...non c'è niente da fare, lei è "persa" nella sua crisi personale, spero per lei prima o poi capirà quanto sta sacrificando delle belle cose importanti della vita per seguire illusioni di fuga...fatti forza, affronta l'estate, e quanto prima affronta deciso il nodo della sua NON VOGLIA di crescere...

Un abbraccio a te e i tuoi piccolini!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Probabilmente direte: e che ci fa Dave online a quest'ora? Beh, presto fatto: la moglie è fuori con ex compagni delle superiori.
> 
> Questo è quanto dice lei.
> 
> ...


 Ti abbraccio


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

Ciao, un breve flash.
Sono tornato ieri dalle mie vacanze dal mare con il treno. Ho lasciato al villaggio moglie e figli. Ragione? Guarda caso (lo sapevo prima di partire per le vacanze), nello stesso posto, non stesso villaggio, c'è anche ... lui con famiglia - moglie e figli. Mia moglie mi disse che avevano PER CASO trovato posto lì, stessa città, diverso villaggio, stesso periodo...
Questo ha dato il la. Ho scoperto tra l'altro, che, dopo che ho messo i bimbi a dormire per il pisolo pomeridiano, lei con la scusa di andare in spiaggia a prendere il sole, andava a piedi lungo la spiaggia verso di lui. Non so dove si trovavano né cosa facevano (lei dice solo perché voleva parlargli e sfogarsi...). Come faccio a credere a ciò? oramai non credo più a nulla.
Potevano essere delle vacanze belle, se non avessi saputo, se fossimo in un altro posto. Ma evidentemente così non doveva essere.
La ragione del perché sono ripartito è che, nello scoprire cosa faceva di pomeriggio, mi sono sentito innanzitutto preso per il culo, e seconda cosa sono sprofondato in un'infelicità senza eguali. Pur mettendoci tutto ciò che potevo, non potevo nasconderla ai bimbi. Loro non c'entrano nulla. La sola idea di trovarci per caso con lui di sera durante una camminata, era per me troppo forte da sostenere emotivamente. 
Perciò ho chiamato la psicologa che ci sta seguendo e, velatamente, mi ha consigliato di tornare (l'idea e lo spunto glie l'ho dato io). Settimana prossima mi troverò con lei.
Ho ovviamente riferito a mia moglie (mica ho segreti io), e così ieri mattina ho preso il mio treno (tre treni, per l'esattezza) e ieri sera sono arrivato a casa.
Passerò questi giorni in una... agitata tranquillità, per usare una comune figura retorica. Ma so che il vecchio detto "occhio non vede, cuore non duole", mi verrà incontro e mi aiuterà. 
Lunedì, come già Verena mi aveva "strillato" nelle orecchie tempo addietro (e per la quale la ringrazio), chiamo l'avvocato e fisserò un colloquio, sperando non sia in vacanza.
Ah, tra l'altro, ieri sera l'ho passata con un mio amico che lavora in un'azienda comunale e fa il turno di notte, e sono stato insieme a lui fino alle 3 - tanto, che avevo da fare? Mi ha fatto molto piacere e mi ha distratto, pur se per breve tempo, da questi problemi.
Intanto nei prossimi giorni, scriverò un po' il da farsi per il futuro e cercherò di mettere nero su bianco cosa fare con tutto ciò che gravita intorno alla mia vita (casa, soldi, figli, lavoro, parenti, ecc.). Un cambio radicale è dietro l'angolo, e nulla si può fare per tornare indietro. 
Ragazzi, peggio di così...
A presto, sintonizzatevi su queste... righe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Dave ...che brutta cosa, proprio brutta.
Spero che lunedì rientri qualche avvocato dalle vacanze.
Siamo qui per accogliere i tuoi sfoghi.


----------



## Irene (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, un breve flash.
> Sono tornato ieri dalle mie vacanze dal mare con il treno. Ho lasciato al villaggio moglie e figli. Ragione? Guarda caso (lo sapevo prima di partire per le vacanze), nello stesso posto, non stesso villaggio, c'è anche ... lui con famiglia - moglie e figli. Mia moglie mi disse che avevano PER CASO trovato posto lì, stessa città, diverso villaggio, stesso periodo...
> Questo ha dato il la. Ho scoperto tra l'altro, che, dopo che ho messo i bimbi a dormire per il pisolo pomeridiano, lei con la scusa di andare in spiaggia a prendere il sole, andava a piedi lungo la spiaggia verso di lui. Non so dove si trovavano né cosa facevano (lei dice solo perché voleva parlargli e sfogarsi...). Come faccio a credere a ciò? oramai non credo più a nulla.
> Potevano essere delle vacanze belle, se non avessi saputo, se fossimo in un altro posto. Ma evidentemente così non doveva essere.
> ...


ciao Dave,
ti aspettano giorni difficili e dolorosi ma credo che tu abbia capito qual'è la strada giusta da intraprendere per te.. stringi i denti e non cedere ai ricatti.. vedrai che poi le difficoltà e il dolore si affievoliranno..lo so perchè ci sono passata..
un forte abbraccio..
Irene


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dave ...che brutta cosa, proprio brutta.
> Spero che lunedì rientri qualche avvocato dalle vacanze.
> Siamo qui per accogliere i tuoi sfoghi.


Ciao Persa, grazie x il tuo post.
Sai, mi rendo conto che, nelle sue risposte al perché è successo questo e quest'altro, c'è troppa "casualità"!
PER CASO si è innamorata di lui.
PER CASO lui è nello stesso posto a passare le vacanze.
PER CASO lavorano nella stessa azienda.
PER CASO lei si è trovata sulla sua stessa lunghezza d'onda...

Vuol dire che un giorno, PER CASO, io mi innamorerò di un altra persona! 

Sai qual è la cosa peggiore? E' il non avere una scusa plausibile per i bimbi per dire loro "non giocate con quella persona, né parlateci insieme".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, grazie x il tuo post.
> Sai, mi rendo conto che, nelle sue risposte al perché è successo questo e quest'altro, c'è troppa "casualità"!
> PER CASO si è innamorata di lui.
> PER CASO lui è nello stesso posto a passare le vacanze.
> ...


 La cosa peggiore è avere un coniuge che non ha sensibilità per capire che si è messa, ha messo te e i figli in una situazione tremenda.
Ma il "per caso" indca che si trova in una fase di deresponsabilizzazione da cui uscirà difficilmente perché sarebbe una presa di coscienza da gettare nella disperazione.


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il "per caso" indca che si trova in una fase di deresponsabilizzazione da cui uscirà difficilmente perché sarebbe una presa di coscienza da gettare nella disperazione.


 Prima o poi si sveglierà...
La prima scrollata arriverà quando si troverà tra le mani la lettera di separazione..e se questo non dovesse bastare, beh la quotidianetà con i figli da sola qrriverà comunque.
Dubito che lui lascerà la famiglia...


----------



## megliosola (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, un breve flash.
> Sono tornato ieri dalle mie vacanze dal mare con il treno. Ho lasciato al villaggio moglie e figli. Ragione? Guarda caso (lo sapevo prima di partire per le vacanze), nello stesso posto, non stesso villaggio, c'è anche ... lui con famiglia - moglie e figli. Mia moglie mi disse che avevano PER CASO trovato posto lì, stessa città, diverso villaggio, stesso periodo...
> Questo ha dato il la. Ho scoperto tra l'altro, che, dopo che ho messo i bimbi a dormire per il pisolo pomeridiano, lei con la scusa di andare in spiaggia a prendere il sole, andava a piedi lungo la spiaggia verso di lui. Non so dove si trovavano né cosa facevano (lei dice solo perché voleva parlargli e sfogarsi...). Come faccio a credere a ciò? oramai non credo più a nulla.
> Potevano essere delle vacanze belle, se non avessi saputo, se fossimo in un altro posto. Ma evidentemente così non doveva essere.
> ...


ciao Dave
non ho parole....
ma avresti dovuto costringere tua moglie a tornare con te...rottura delle vacanze per tutti (purtroppo per i bimbi), portavi i bimbi dai nonni e poi chiarimento sul da farsi 
ma cos'è sta cosa tu a casa e lei a fare la single con figli in spiaggia 
siete ancora sposati cavolo!!

mi fa ripensare a cosa ho passato pure io...sempre in estate...e mi vengono i brividi


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> ciao Dave
> non ho parole....
> ma avresti dovuto costringere tua moglie a tornare con te...rottura delle vacanze per tutti (purtroppo per i bimbi), portavi i bimbi dai nonni e poi chiarimento sul da farsi
> ma cos'è sta cosa tu a casa e lei a fare la single con figli in spiaggia
> ...


Ciao Megliosola.
Che dire? E' stata una mia scelta, ed è dettata solamente dall'amore che ho nei confronti dei miei bimbi. Non è giusto che vedano un padre infelice, un padre con il "muso lungo", e spiegare perché è una cannonata al cuore. Quindi, con una banale scusa, ho ripiegato sull'assentarmi e sul farmi ritrovare a casa a fine vacanza.
Sai, mi illudevo anche che l'altro fosse da tutt'altra parte nel paese dove siamo stati, invece eccolo lì vicino...
Ora, siccome non navighiamo nell'oro, ed è giusto che i bimbi si divertano, e visto che le vacanze sono state pagate, almeno loro che si divertano all'oscuro di tutto il resto. E' la loro vacanza, e la aspettavano da tanto tempo. Che faccio, gliene privo? E per quale ragione?
Io ho fatto le mie scelte e mi sono preso le mie responsabilità in piena consapevolezza dei miei limiti e delle mie capacità. Non so ancora, né ho la certezza, se lei se le sia già prese (e credo che stia solo aspettando che io faccia qualcosa, ma su questo ci può contare eccome). Oramai le parole sono state spese ed ho chiarito vari aspetti della vicenda, non c'è altro da aggiungere.
Ma sei sicura che farà la single?:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
Cosa ti è successo d'estate? Perché ti vengono i brividi?


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che farà la single?:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 Seeee...le mamme single sono molto più impegnate di quelle che hanno un marito come te...non credi?
 Io non credo...di sicuro non ci sarà più la passeggiatina pomeridiana. Senza di te che stai a casa con i bimbi, a meno che non li lasci con qualche parente oppure non costringa i bimbi a fare una passeggiata con lei...dubito potrà farla...


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, un breve flash.
> Sono tornato ieri dalle mie vacanze dal mare con il treno. Ho lasciato al villaggio moglie e figli. Ragione? Guarda caso (lo sapevo prima di partire per le vacanze), nello stesso posto, non stesso villaggio, c'è anche ... lui con famiglia - moglie e figli. Mia moglie mi disse che avevano PER CASO trovato posto lì, stessa città, diverso villaggio, stesso periodo...
> Questo ha dato il la. Ho scoperto tra l'altro, che, dopo che ho messo i bimbi a dormire per il pisolo pomeridiano, lei con la scusa di andare in spiaggia a prendere il sole, andava a piedi lungo la spiaggia verso di lui. Non so dove si trovavano né cosa facevano (lei dice solo perché voleva parlargli e sfogarsi...). Come faccio a credere a ciò? oramai non credo più a nulla.
> Potevano essere delle vacanze belle, se non avessi saputo, se fossimo in un altro posto. Ma evidentemente così non doveva essere.
> ...


Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e comprensione.
Tu hai fatto del tuo meglio. Oltre non si può
Cerca di affrontare il tutto con forza , umanità e coraggio. Per te e per i tuoi figli.
Augurissimi!!!


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeee...le mamme single sono molto più impegnate di quelle che hanno un marito come te...non credi?
> Io non credo...di sicuro non ci sarà più la passeggiatina pomeridiana. Senza di te che stai a casa con i bimbi, a meno che non li lasci con qualche parente oppure non costringa i bimbi a fare una passeggiata con lei...dubito potrà farla...


Ciao Eliade, ovviamente la mia domanda era totalmente ironica! cmq senza di me difficile fare passeggiate in libera solitudine...


----------



## megliosola (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Megliosola.
> Che dire? E' stata una mia scelta, ed è dettata solamente dall'amore che ho nei confronti dei miei bimbi. Non è giusto che vedano un padre infelice, un padre con il "muso lungo", e spiegare perché è una cannonata al cuore. Quindi, con una banale scusa, ho ripiegato sull'assentarmi e sul farmi ritrovare a casa a fine vacanza.
> Sai, mi illudevo anche che l'altro fosse da tutt'altra parte nel paese dove siamo stati, invece eccolo lì vicino...
> Ora, siccome non navighiamo nell'oro, ed è giusto che i bimbi si divertano, e visto che le vacanze sono state pagate, almeno loro che si divertano all'oscuro di tutto il resto. E' la loro vacanza, e la aspettavano da tanto tempo. Che faccio, gliene privo? E per quale ragione?
> ...


hai ragione sulla vacanza dei bambini, ti capisco (ne ho anche io) ma io avrei preteso rispetto almeno davanti a loro...quindi si torna a casa tutti, senza dire loro che la mamma è un pò stronza (scusa eh)...così si cominciava a fare il quadro della situazione, invece di pensare alle passeggiatine sul lungomare..
farà la single credimi...tante donne (ma moltissimi uomini) i figli li coinvolgono nelle loro tresche (come il mio ex per esempio)...sono interessati soprattutto al loro di benessere e non a quello dei figli 

cmq anche io ho vissuto +/- le tue stesse cose, mentre eravamo in vacanza il mio ex si portava i pupi in passeggino a fare un giro, ma era solo per poter telefonare o messaggiare la tipa


----------



## megliosola (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeee...le mamme single sono molto più impegnate di quelle che hanno un marito come te...non credi?
> Io non credo...di sicuro non ci sarà più la passeggiatina pomeridiana. Senza di te che stai a casa con i bimbi, a meno che non li lasci con qualche parente oppure non costringa i bimbi a fare una passeggiata con lei...dubito potrà farla...


il mio ex lo faceva...e ripeto moltissimi coinvolgono anche i figli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Comunque rientrerà presto e avrà l'accoglienza che Dave sta preparando.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque rientrerà presto e avrà l'accoglienza che Dave sta preparando.


me lo auguro!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, grazie x il tuo post.
> Sai, mi rendo conto che, nelle sue risposte al perché è successo questo e quest'altro, c'è troppa "casualità"!
> PER CASO si è innamorata di lui.
> PER CASO lui è nello stesso posto a passare le vacanze.
> ...


Credimi quel per caso lì è fantastico.
Credimi una donna che ti vuole bene sul serio, spazza via in quattro e quattr'otto una montagna di sofferenze.
Davide, IMHO hai solo fatto un errore madornale: andare in vacanza insieme e stare accanto ad una donna che non ti vuole più. Io al tuo posto non ce l'avrei mai fatta. 
Ma capisco anche un'altra cosa: chi non diversifica gli investimenti e sacrifica tutto in nome della famiglia poi dalla sera alla mattina si trova nei guai. Chi invece fa come me che quando sta con una, pensa anche a quantificare le possibilità che lei si stanchi di lui e lo molli, si procura lungo il cammino tutte le scialuppe di salvataggio. 
Pensa solo se tu avessi avuto una validissima alternativa:
Vai in Vacanza con chi ti pare, e please, ti cucchi i figli, e io me ne vado per i cazzi miei. 
Hai molto bisogno ora di startene per i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque rientrerà presto e avrà l'accoglienza che Dave sta preparando.


Ben dai Persa, in queste situazioni non penso che lo spirito di vendetta o cattiveria sia tale. Proprio stamane parlavo con un tizio che mi ha detto: " Conte avevi ragione su mia moglie, e sono stato uno scemo a non ascoltarti!". Cioè lui ha atteso fino all'umiliazione che lei ha preso baracca e burattini e due figli e lo ha lasciato. 
L'unica cosa Davide se sei un signore:
" Non voglio più abitare con te, perchè per me è insopportabile stare con una donna che non mi ama più!".

Cioè se una non ti ama, ma almeno fa la scenetta e si comporta con decoro è accettabile, cioè ti dice, ok, dai facciamo così o colà per il bene dei figli, ma ostentare così l'altra persona non si fa. Non si fa.

Sottraiti con ogni mezzo e arma al confronto.
Lei farà di tutto per giustificarsi dicendoti che ha avuto bisogno di fare così perchè lui è meglio di te.

Ricordati Davide, per ogni donna che ti disprezza ce ne sono sempre almeno tre che ti apprezzano. Basta solo non fossilizzarsi e incapponirsi con una.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben dai Persa, in queste situazioni non penso che lo spirito di vendetta o cattiveria sia tale. Proprio stamane parlavo con un tizio che mi ha detto: " Conte avevi ragione su mia moglie, e sono stato uno scemo a non ascoltarti!". Cioè lui ha atteso fino all'umiliazione che lei ha preso baracca e burattini e due figli e lo ha lasciato.
> L'unica cosa Davide se sei un signore:
> " Non voglio più abitare con te, perchè per me è insopportabile stare con una donna che non mi ama più!".
> 
> ...


se dicesse una cosa del genere Davide sarebbe ancora più motivato ad andare avanti per la sua strada.
Non credo che lo farà e mi stupisce che tu, che vanti di conoscere bene le donne, possa dire una cosa del genere.
Non la dirà mai.


----------



## megliosola (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben dai Persa, in queste situazioni non penso che lo spirito di vendetta o cattiveria sia tale. Proprio stamane parlavo con un tizio che mi ha detto: " Conte avevi ragione su mia moglie, e sono stato uno scemo a non ascoltarti!". Cioè lui ha atteso fino all'umiliazione che lei ha preso baracca e burattini e due figli e lo ha lasciato.
> L'unica cosa Davide se sei un signore:
> " Non voglio più abitare con te, perchè per me è insopportabile stare con una donna che non mi ama più!".
> 
> ...


 
è terribile...da sacchi neri subito però!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se dicesse una cosa del genere Davide sarebbe ancora più motivato ad andare avanti per la sua strada.
> Non credo che lo farà e mi stupisce che tu, che vanti di conoscere bene le donne, possa dire una cosa del genere.
> Non la dirà mai.


Mi ci scommetto le palle.
Tu secondo me conosci poco la perfidia femminile.
Pur di aver ragione, non sai che cosa non sanno architettare, ma magari lo fanno solo con me, dato che è molto impossibile riuscire a farmi sentire in colpa. 
Non mi sono MAI vantato di conoscere le donne.
Mi sono solo sforzato di amarle. 
Il concetto è ben diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se dicesse una cosa del genere Davide sarebbe ancora più motivato ad andare avanti per la sua strada.
> Non credo che lo farà e mi stupisce che tu, che vanti di conoscere bene le donne, possa dire una cosa del genere.
> Non la dirà mai.


Perchè no? Invece secondo me per come si sta comportando fino ad ora potrebbe anche dare una risposta del genere. Se arrivi a prenotare nello stesso luogo di vacanza del tuo amante pur sapendo che tuo marito ha forti sospetti su quella persona, già vuol dire che ti tuo marito poco te ne frega (scusa Davide la franchezza). Le vacanze avrebbero potuto essere un momento per ritrovarsi, lontano da casa dalla quotidianità, se anche qui hai bisogno dell'altro qualcosa si è già rotto irreparabilmente. Di conseguenza perchè non farlo sentire ancora peggio cercando come giustificazione il fatto che il nuovo amico è migliore di lui. A me non stupirebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè no? Invece secondo me per come si sta comportando fino ad ora potrebbe anche dare una risposta del genere. Se arrivi a prenotare nello stesso luogo di vacanza del tuo amante pur sapendo che tuo marito ha forti sospetti su quella persona, già vuol dire che ti tuo marito poco te ne frega (scusa Davide la franchezza). Le vacanze avrebbero potuto essere un momento per ritrovarsi, lontano da casa dalla quotidianità, se anche qui hai bisogno dell'altro qualcosa si è già rotto irreparabilmente. Di conseguenza perchè non farlo sentire ancora peggio cercando come giustificazione il fatto che il nuovo amico è migliore di lui. A me non stupirebbe.


E conosco così poco le donne che tagliai con l'amante solo per questo motivo: le dissi, vado via un po' di giorni con la mia famiglia: non telefonare o sms, che non ho tempo di stare con te. Non l'avessi mai detto. Mai sono stato vittima di stalking come in quei giorni. Litigai con mia moglie, che si lamentava che se sto in giro a monumenti con lei, non posso certo passare il pomeriggio al telefono. Spensi il cellulare. ( che era acceso perchè in quel luogo dovevo anche fare dei lavori per un festival musicale). Insomma l'amante si era incazzata perchè dato il luogo, avevo invitato la mia famiglia e non lei in quei giorni di vacanza lavoro. Tornato a casa sistemai tutto.
Dopo sei mesi mi arrivò una mail di scuse: lei diceva: " Hai ragione, mi sono comportata da bambina viziata e cretina!".
Risposi: ora hai abbassato il tuo orgoglio, e possiamo anche dialogare. Cioè robe da matti: se io porto la mia famiglia con me, non è mica per fare un torto all'amante eh?
Ma siccome lei dava per scontato di essersi seduta sopra il centro della mia volontà e libertà, si credeva un padre eterno.
Ma figuriamoci.

Davide: TU hai dato troppo a tua moglie. 
Certe libertà bisogna sapersele guadagnare.


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> il mio ex lo faceva...e ripeto moltissimi coinvolgono anche i figli...


 Una cosa vergognosa...usare i figli per vedere l'amante.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Sottraiti con ogni mezzo e arma al confronto.
> Lei farà di tutto per giustificarsi dicendoti che ha avuto bisogno di fare così perchè lui è meglio di te.


Ah conte conte...mi deludi! Ci vuole finezza in queste cose!
Lei dire al marito che l'amante è migliore...quando ancora oggi nega l'evidenza facendo capitare le cose per caso e nascondendosi dietro queste parole??? :condom:
Naaaaaaa ma figuriamoci, al massimo piangerà, tirerà in ballo i figli, la situazione economica e se vorrà tornare sui suoi passi si giustificherà dicendo che il marito era troppo perfetto per lei, mentre l'altro era più a dimensione sua...come ha fatto la moglie di resistere (chissà che fine ha fatto lui! Seguivo sempre la sua storia ). Escludo la depressione.
Però, su una cosa sono d'accordo: nessun confronto.
Dave si è già confrontato fin troppo, basta con le parole, ora ci vogliono i fatti.


Secondo me ha fatto bene ad andar via, a dimostrazione del fatto che non accetta i suoi comportamenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Mi pare che fare ipotesi sulle possibili giustificazioni di lei scrivendo cose offensive per Dave non sia carino. Vedremo come andrà. 
Lunedi contatterà l'avvocato, secondo il suo programma e agirà con l'intelligenza e la compostezza che sono sue caratteristiche.
Gli avvocati servono per aiutare a rendere più freddo e meno straziante la risoluzione di situazioni del genere.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E conosco così poco le donne che tagliai con l'amante solo per questo motivo: le dissi, vado via un po' di giorni con la mia famiglia: non telefonare o sms, che non ho tempo di stare con te. Non l'avessi mai detto. Mai sono stato vittima di stalking come in quei giorni. Litigai con mia moglie, che si lamentava che se sto in giro a monumenti con lei, non posso certo passare il pomeriggio al telefono. Spensi il cellulare. ( che era acceso perchè in quel luogo dovevo anche fare dei lavori per un festival musicale). Insomma l'amante si era incazzata perchè dato il luogo, avevo invitato la mia famiglia e non lei in quei giorni di vacanza lavoro. Tornato a casa sistemai tutto.
> Dopo sei mesi mi arrivò una mail di scuse: lei diceva: " Hai ragione, mi sono comportata da bambina viziata e cretina!".
> Risposi: ora hai abbassato il tuo orgoglio, e possiamo anche dialogare. Cioè robe da matti: se io porto la mia famiglia con me, non è mica per fare un torto all'amante eh?
> Ma siccome lei dava per scontato di essersi seduta sopra il centro della mia volontà e libertà, si credeva un padre eterno.
> ...



Pinceton, buonasera   :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, buonasera   :mrgreen:


A lei Marì..no dai su certe cose noi uomini insomma siamo più galanti. Cavoli, se una si intestardisce a volere una cosa fa le malore pur di averla. Avutala, poi non le interessa più. 
Cioè un conto è come fa la Matraini in cui il marito è l'Everest e gli amichetti qualche lussureggiante collinetta su cui riposare le fiacche membra, un conto è la moglie di sto qua. 
Io non voglio giudicarla, ma che trasformi perfino le ferie come occasione di stare con l'amante questo no.
Cioè un conto è fare certe cose di nascosto, un conto è prendere in giro le persone a questo modo qua.
Ma ammetto una donna innamorata non si ferma difronte a niente. 
Insomma spero che non mi capiti mai di trovare una che viene davanti a mia moglie e con scherno le fa: " Ahahahaahah...sapessi, mi sono fatta tuo marito!". Insomma...


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A lei Marì..no dai su certe cose noi uomini insomma siamo più galanti. Cavoli, se una si intestardisce a volere una cosa fa le malore pur di averla. Avutala, poi non le interessa più.
> Cioè un conto è come fa la Matraini in cui il marito è l'Everest e gli amichetti qualche lussureggiante collinetta su cui riposare le fiacche membra, un conto è la moglie di sto qua.
> Io non voglio giudicarla, ma che trasformi perfino le ferie come occasione di stare con l'amante questo no.
> Cioè un conto è fare certe cose di nascosto, un conto è prendere in giro le persone a questo modo qua.
> ...


Una Donna non lo farebbe MAI ... una femminuccia SI, punto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una Donna non lo farebbe MAI ... una femminuccia SI, punto.


Ecco appunto.
Per questo dico, devo sempre stare attento su chi confido.


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una Donna non lo farebbe MAI ... una femminuccia SI, punto.


quoto!


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Per questo dico, devo sempre stare attento su chi confido.


... te lo dissi tempo fa, era presente anche la tua signora, ricordi? ... "Pinceto tu sei un cazzone"


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... te lo dissi tempo fa, era presente anche la tua signora, ricordi? ... "Pinceto tu sei un cazzone"


No dai sono normodotato...
Comunque tornando a Davide come non leggere in lui quel maschilissimo atteggiamento di: " Senti moglie mia, faccio finta di non aver visto, di non aver sentito, di non aver capito!, ma Salvati finchè sei in tempo!". Ciò niente. A sto punto si costringe un uomo a fare ciò che non avrebbe mai voluto fare. 
Lei se voleva poteva salvarsi. 
Ha tirato troppo la corda.
Ora sono guai.


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dai sono normodotato...
> Comunque tornando a Davide come non leggere in lui quel maschilissimo atteggiamento di: " Senti moglie mia, faccio finta di non aver visto, di non aver sentito, di non aver capito!, ma Salvati finchè sei in tempo!". Ciò niente. A sto punto si costringe un uomo a fare ciò che non avrebbe mai voluto fare.
> Lei se voleva poteva salvarsi.
> Ha tirato troppo la corda.
> Ora sono guai.


Conte, ciao. Faccio il punto della situazione:
1) Il fatto di non aver visto né sentito né capito è in parte vero ed in parte no: è difficile fare finta di una realtà tanto grande quanto importante quando ti viene sbattuta in faccia così platealmente. 
2) Il fatto di essermene andato non é per fare un piacere a lei (ci mancherebbe), ma per non fare un doppio dispiacere ai bimbi, che sono andati in vacanza con spirito libero ed innocente. Io sarei in un certo senso d'impaccio e non farei il padre allegro e vivace come dovrei essere in questi frangenti. Di questo non posso ringraziare di sicuro mia moglie.
3) L'avvocato è in agenda. Spero ci sia e non sia in vacanza lunedì. 
4) Sul fatto della separazione, siamo entrambi d'accordo, anche perché è l'unica soluzione possibile, visto che da parte sua non c'è possibilità di ritorno al passato. Sulle modalità della separazione, tutto da definire, e qui rientra in ballo l'avvocato.
5) Comincerò già venerdì un percorso psicologico per capire perché sono arrivato a questo, e per evitare che, semmai dovesse capitare in futuro, di ricascarci dentro ancora. Sono sicuro che ho delle colpe, alcune le ho focalizzate, alcune non mi sono chiare oppure non riesco a coglierne l'essenza, ma ora ciò che manca è capire da dove partire. A 39 anni è difficile usare questa parola, ma qualsiasi altra parola suonerebbe non consona.
5) Le ho fatto ben presente, ma molto ben presente, che il rapporto che era è morto e sepolto. Ciò che riserva il futuro è difficile da definire, ed ora che sono qui solo in casa, mi sento terribilmente solo. Ma è una mia scelta, ed è una scelta dettata esclusivamente dal non dover sopportare un dolore maggiore.

L'ultima cosa è la seguente: entrambi abbiamo la nostra dose di colpe nell'essere arrivati a questo punto. Ciò non toglie che ciò che lei ha fatto ha precluso qualsiasi recupero del rapporto, alla luce della sua dichiarata "lacuna d'amore" nei miei confronti. Purtroppo questa colpa lede irreparabilmente la fiducia che avevo in lei. Qualunque cosa possa capitare in futuro, questa, dal punto di vista dei sentimenti, se n'è andata a farsi benedire.
Vi terrò aggiornati, questo è sicuro.
Grazie mille, grazie a tutti.


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

L'ultima poi non rompo più. 

La mia massima preferita, che in questa situazione mi si applica proprio alla perfezione, è:

_Non basta l'avere un cuore d'oro. Anche un uovo sodo ce l'ha.
_
Buona domenica.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Conte, ciao. Faccio il punto della situazione:
> 1) Il fatto di non aver visto né sentito né capito è in parte vero ed in parte no: è difficile fare finta di una realtà tanto grande quanto importante quando ti viene sbattuta in faccia così platealmente.
> 2) Il fatto di essermene andato non é per fare un piacere a lei (ci mancherebbe), ma per non fare un doppio dispiacere ai bimbi, che sono andati in vacanza con spirito libero ed innocente. Io sarei in un certo senso d'impaccio e non farei il padre allegro e vivace come dovrei essere in questi frangenti. Di questo non posso ringraziare di sicuro mia moglie.
> 3) L'avvocato è in agenda. Spero ci sia e non sia in vacanza lunedì.
> ...


sei un uomo onesto e perbene. Nell'accezione più pura e dignitosa del termine.


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei un uomo onesto e perbene. Nell'accezione più pura e dignitosa del termine.


Un grazie di cuore, dal profondo dell'anima. Continua a modificare i tuoi  avatar, mi piacciono _fés _(come si dice qua)...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei un uomo onesto e perbene. Nell'accezione più pura e dignitosa del termine.


 Stavo per scriverlo io.

Davvero Dave devi sentirti fiero di te.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Conte, ciao. Faccio il punto della situazione:
> 1) Il fatto di non aver visto né sentito né capito è in parte vero ed in parte no: è difficile fare finta di una realtà tanto grande quanto importante quando ti viene sbattuta in faccia così platealmente.
> 2) Il fatto di essermene andato non é per fare un piacere a lei (ci mancherebbe), ma per non fare un doppio dispiacere ai bimbi, che sono andati in vacanza con spirito libero ed innocente. Io sarei in un certo senso d'impaccio e non farei il padre allegro e vivace come dovrei essere in questi frangenti. Di questo non posso ringraziare di sicuro mia moglie.
> 3) L'avvocato è in agenda. Spero ci sia e non sia in vacanza lunedì.
> ...


Ma mica disturbi eh?
Ma come mai sei solo?
Non hai amici?
Dai vieni anche tu al raduno!
Dici cose giustissime: quando una roba è finita è finita.
A me sfugge solo una cosa: come fa lei a vedere nella separazione un vantaggio per lei? Guarda eh che se poi avrà i figli in affidamento, se li deve anche smazzolare per bene eh?
Poi vedi se riesci, e penso che sia un'impresa ardua se lei non collabora, a decidere tutto prima tra voi due certe condizioni che regoleranno i vostri rapporti in futuro, prima di perdere una montagna di tempo dagli avvocati.
Non voglio essere maligno o cattivo, ma vorrei proprio vedere come si mette, se a lei capitasse qualcosa come è successo a mia moglie. Le sue ansie da separazion dell'anno scorso, sono svanite tutte come neve al sole. Cioè quando hai bisogno, sapere che puoi contare su qualcuno di reale e tangibile, non è roba da poco. Sono proprio curioso di capire come andrà a finire sta storia. Perchè dall'altra parte c'è in ballo un altro uomo. Mica è detto che poi sto qua, difronte ad una che dice, ehi ora sono più libera di vederti perchè io e mio marito ci siamo separati, sia contento eh? Chi ti dice, che lui, sia ignaro a tutto ciò? Cioè a me puzza tanto anche sta storia delle vacanze nello stesso luogo. Cioè penso anche a lui. Se io fossi lui, non avrei alcun piacere che l'altra mi vedesse quando sono con la mia famiglia. Cioè la famiglia ha anche un recinto sacro e inviolabile. Un conto è dire come Bruja, in cui l'altro è la ricreazione, un conto è pretendere di far entrare dentro la famiglia il terzo incomodo eh?
Ancora insisto, non scervellarti su cosa hai di colpa.
Se lei è brava e la tua colpa è 10, riuscirà a trasformarla a 100.
Stai ben attento perchè a saltar fossi e a far discorsi, sono bravissime. Ma tu hai detto questo, ma in realtà pensavo quello, ma tu non mi hai dato attenzioni, io volevo baci, anzichè l'aiuto in casa...ecc..ec..ecc..Lascia perdere: non capirai mai come mai ha perso la testa per un altro. Ho sempre trovato anche in mia moglie una componente così irrazionale da imbarazzarmi. Tu sei troppo buono e accondiscendente.
Vedi di fare buoni affari e trattative.
Ovvio la vita da separati è dispendiosa.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Un grazie di cuore, dal profondo dell'anima. *Continua a modificare i tuoi  avatar, mi piacciono fés *(come si dice qua)...


Provvederò!e tu leva quel _spersonalizzato_ dal nick! non pare affatto che tu lo sia. Tutt'altro!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una Donna non lo farebbe MAI ... una femminuccia SI, punto.


 Quoto quoto quoto:up:


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mica disturbi eh?
> Ma come mai sei solo?
> Non hai amici?
> Dai vieni anche tu al raduno!
> ...


Eh, Conte... quando si lasciano tutti gli amici per concentrarsi sulla famiglia (sbagliando, chiaramente, ma col senno di poi...), si rimane da soli, specie se non c'è nemmeno la persona con la quale avresti dovuto "spartire" la tua vita.
In più, paradosso dei paradossi, ora che stavamo creando un nuovo giro di amicizie basato su genitori con figli che frequentano la medesima scuola, ecco che questo progetto dovrà subire una battuta d'arresto.
Io però non sono rassegnato e nemmeno particolarmente abbattuto, già che con un paio di padri ho instaurato un ottimo rapporto e, perciò, continuerò a vedere, con i dovuti limiti, anche in caso di fatto irreparabile.
Sul fatto dei vantaggi sulla separazione, evidentemente non si è ben resa conto di cosa porterà. L'idea di decidere insieme i termini è una cosa che ho valutato e che, in ogni caso, avvocato o no, faremo di sana pianta insieme (detto fra noi: non vogli prenderlo in quel posto anche da un altro punto di vista, quindi patti chiari, amicizia lunga). Per questa ragione, credo che, nel momento in cui verranno posti gli accenti sul cosa fare, un po' di dubbi sul passo da compiere dovrebbero venirle. Io comunque dall'avvocato ci vado, voglio comunque sapere cosa vado incontro e, nel caso, tutelarmi come si deve nei termini di legge.
Per quanto riguarda il "lui", ti confesso che meno ne so, meglio è. Al momento non c'entra con la mia famiglia, ed ho già ben fatto chiaro MA MOLTO CHIARO a mia moglie, che finché questa è casa mia, lui non ci alita nemmeno nelle vicinanze. Non so cosa lui ne pensi, e poco me ne importa in tutta onestà. Considera anche che lui è sposato ed ha tre figli, proprio come me... E' chiaro che le difficoltà loro per trovarsi da soli sono enormi e sono relegate all'orario d'ufficio al momento! Ed in più, considera che tutto ciò che fanno è di nascosto e non alla luce del sole; se ciò non è complicato, mi domando cosa possa esserlo. Personalmente, a me le cose complicate dopo un po' stufano, e perciò cerco di evitarle.
E' mia ferma intenzione che il rapporto che ho con lei non si guasti per  rancori e/o insofferenze; perciò preferisco che tutto sia chiaro PRIMA  per non dover patire ancora POI a giochi conclusi.
Semplice quanto banale a dirsi. A farsi, vedremo...


----------



## Angel (21 Agosto 2010)

Che Deja Vu :condom: e che ...squallore .....lo so, non si fa, ma magari così per *caso* lo venisse a sapere anche la moglie dello str...del tipo, e che cavolo, almeno mangia un pò di merda pure lui.

e scusate e che tengo le cocotes di sverso pure io :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Che Deja Vu :condom: e che ...squallore .....lo so, non si fa, ma magari così per *caso* lo venisse a sapere anche la moglie dello str...del tipo, e che cavolo, almeno mangia un pò di merda pure lui.
> 
> e scusate e che tengo le cocotes di sverso pure io :unhappy:


 Ma pure la moglie.
Anche se dovrebbe sapere.


----------



## Angel (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma pure la moglie.
> Anche se dovrebbe sapere.


Già...tranquilla al mare che segue 3 figli pure lei...mentre il marito passeggia


----------



## dave.one (21 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Già...tranquilla al mare che segue 3 figli pure lei...mentre il marito passeggia


Eh, caro Angel. Sono quelle piccole cose che danno un mezzo gaudio, ma che sarebbero una vittoria di Pirro. Per tutti.
Ognuno deve lavare i panni sporchi della propria famiglia. Il resto conta poco.
La vecchia legge dell'occhio per occhio, dente per dente, non mi è mai piaciuta, così come non mi è mai piaciuto il "porgi l'altra guancia" di cristiana memoria. Diciamo che una via di mezzo sarebbe ideale.


----------



## Angel (21 Agosto 2010)

Si lo so, e hai ragione....ma ci sono volte che un pò di sana cattiveria male proprio non farebbe, purtroppo non tutti ci riescono


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Brady, stavo rileggendo le tue parole e comunque le rigiri, comunque me le pronunci a me stesso, suonano più che giuste.
> Le risento suonare nella mia testa ed é come se fossero campane cercando di svegliare in me la consapevolezza dell'ego, avvilito negli ultimi tempi ma mai azzerato.
> Oggi è il mio ultimo giorno di lavoro prima delle ferie.* Ferie che so già non passerò alla grande.* In ogni caso mi daranno tutto il tempo per costruire il puzzle del futuro mio e della famiglia. Chi ci farà parte ed in che modo, sarà cosa che apparirà più chiara con il passare dei giorni.
> Vi auguro buone ferie, felicità a iosa e giorni sereni sotto ogni forma.


Ho visto che sono andate anche peggio di quello che pensavi.
Mi dispiace .
Ma penso che ti è andata bene.
Ne sarai fuori presto...anche se ora non riesci ad apprezzarlo.
Io sono 5 anni e 6 estati che..lasciamo perdere perchè non sono stata buona io.
Sii soddisfatto di te perchè ne hai tutti i motivi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Eh, caro Angel. Sono quelle piccole cose che danno un mezzo gaudio, ma che sarebbero una vittoria di Pirro. Per tutti.
> Ognuno deve lavare i panni sporchi della propria famiglia. Il resto conta poco.
> La vecchia legge dell'occhio per occhio, dente per dente, non mi è mai piaciuta, così come non mi è mai piaciuto il "porgi l'altra guancia" di cristiana memoria. Diciamo che una via di mezzo sarebbe ideale.


Bravo dimostri di essere un uomo intelligente e sensibile:up:


----------



## Verena67 (22 Agosto 2010)

Ciao Dave, ho letto le ultime news Che dire, non sono mai stata ottimista su questa storia (lei non ha mai fatto palesi "Passi indietro" anche quando era ovvio che avanti non si poteva andare senza sfasciare tutto!). Purtroppo i fatti l'hanno confermato:unhappy:

Coraggio, vai dall'avvocato e fa scrivere la famosa lettera. Se lei non si "risveglia", non ha nemmeno senso parlarne.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, un breve flash.
> Sono tornato ieri dalle mie vacanze dal mare con il treno. Ho lasciato al villaggio moglie e figli. Ragione? Guarda caso (lo sapevo prima di partire per le vacanze), nello stesso posto, non stesso villaggio, c'è anche ... lui con famiglia - moglie e figli. Mia moglie mi disse che avevano PER CASO trovato posto lì, stessa città, diverso villaggio, stesso periodo...
> Questo ha dato il la. Ho scoperto tra l'altro, che, dopo che ho messo i bimbi a dormire per il pisolo pomeridiano, lei con la scusa di andare in spiaggia a prendere il sole, andava a piedi lungo la spiaggia verso di lui. Non so dove si trovavano né cosa facevano (lei dice solo perché voleva parlargli e sfogarsi...). Come faccio a credere a ciò? oramai non credo più a nulla.
> Potevano essere delle vacanze belle, se non avessi saputo, se fossimo in un altro posto. Ma evidentemente così non doveva essere.
> ...


Mi dispiace tantissimo...
Sono qui da poco ma ho letto tutta la tua storia.
Mi spiace, hai fatto davvero tutto quel che potevi.
Sei stato meravigliosamente forte per i tuoi figli.
Sono sicura che riuscirai a fare sì che stiano bene.

Un in bocca al lupo per tutto quanto.


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Trovato l'avvocato?


----------



## dave.one (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Trovato l'avvocato?


Ho chiamato stamattina. Torna fra poco dalle vacanze e mi ricontatta; comunque entro questa settimana.


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho chiamato stamattina. Torna fra poco dalle vacanze e mi ricontatta; comunque entro questa settimana.


 Allora rimaniamo in attesa.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora rimaniamo in attesa.


quoto, attendiamo ansiosi


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto, attendiamo ansiosi


Certo c'è sempre una particolare pruderie nell'assistere agli sviluppi delle disgrazie altrui. Me ne sono proprio accorto in questi mesi con la malattia di mia moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo c'è sempre una particolare pruderie nell'assistere agli sviluppi delle disgrazie altrui. Me ne sono proprio accorto in questi mesi con la malattia di mia moglie.


 Si chiama empatia.


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo c'è sempre una particolare pruderie nell'assistere agli sviluppi delle disgrazie altrui. Me ne sono proprio accorto in questi mesi con la malattia di mia moglie.


 Non è pruderia conte, magari si è interessati alle sorti di chi scrive sul forum.
Come dice persa è empatia.
Un po' acira la tua frase...

PS Non sapevo che tua moglie fosse mala, mi spiace.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo c'è sempre una particolare pruderie nell'assistere agli sviluppi delle disgrazie altrui. Me ne sono proprio accorto in questi mesi con la malattia di mia moglie.


ti ringrazio per quest'ulteriore commento gentile.
La pruderie non fa parte di me e attendo siceramente ansiosa notizie di Dave perchè lo considero un uomo meritevole di cose buone, buono e fondamentalmente onesto e leale.
Hai perso l'ennesima occasione per stare zitto e non fare la tua solita figura.


----------



## dave.one (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per quest'ulteriore commento gentile.
> La pruderie non fa parte di me e attendo siceramente ansiosa notizie di Dave perchè lo considero un uomo meritevole di cose buone, buono e fondamentalmente onesto e leale.
> Hai perso l'ennesima occasione per stare zitto e non fare la tua solita figura.


Ciao Abigail,
tu non sai come mi senta ora in ansia, e per due motivi:
1) perché non so cosa dirà l'avvocato (ma so che, come tutti gli avvocati, tirerarnno l'acqua verso il loro mulino, perciò ci sarà da discutere molto bene con lui);
2) perché spero di fare la cosa giusta e non deludere nessuno, siano essi parenti, amici, ma anche voi stessi che siete qui (nessuno escluso), quasi a pendere dalle mie labbra. E seppure non vi conosca nemmeno di vista, sento la vostra vicinanza in quanto avete subito lo stesso ... "torto" da me patito. Ma non per questo vi considero meno importanti delle persone che gravitano attorno alla mia vita giorno dopo giorno.

Non sapete quanto auspico che tutto 'sto tormento finisca al più presto possibile. Anzi, forse lo sapete già...


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Io credo che non deluderai nessino e se anche fosse, l'importante è che tu abbia fatto le scelte giuste per te e i tuoi figli!:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Abigail,
> tu non sai come mi senta ora in ansia, e per due motivi:
> 1) perché non so cosa dirà l'avvocato (ma so che, come tutti gli avvocati, tirerarnno l'acqua verso il loro mulino, perciò ci sarà da discutere molto bene con lui);
> 2) perché spero di fare la cosa giusta e non deludere nessuno, siano essi parenti, amici, ma anche voi stessi che siete qui (nessuno escluso), quasi a pendere dalle mie labbra. E seppure non vi conosca nemmeno di vista, sento la vostra vicinanza in quanto avete subito lo stesso ... "torto" da me patito. Ma non per questo vi considero meno importanti delle persone che gravitano attorno alla mia vita giorno dopo giorno.
> ...


 L'avvocato ti ascolta e poi consiglia quello che sa che sarebbe deciso in giudiziale. 1 avvocato per tutti e due costa meno di 2 avvocati, ma non costa come 1 avvocato per uno. 
Chiedi prima quanto chiede ...io non l'ho fatto...


----------



## dave.one (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'avvocato ti ascolta e poi consiglia quello che sa che sarebbe deciso in giudiziale. 1 avvocato per tutti e due costa meno di 2 avvocati, ma non costa come 1 avvocato per uno.
> Chiedi prima quanto chiede ...io non l'ho fatto...


Ah, sì... puoi contarci che gli chiederò a quanto ammonta la parcella. Sono quasi sicuro che mia moglie sarebbe d'accordo ad averne uno solo per risparmiare un po'.
Gracias.


----------



## Amarax (23 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ah, sì... puoi contarci che gli chiederò a quanto ammonta la parcella. Sono quasi sicuro che mia moglie sarebbe d'accordo ad averne uno solo per risparmiare un po'.
> Gracias.


come stai?


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> come stai?


Direi maluccio. Ma in un certo senso rassegnato. Sono nel classico impasse dove una parte di me lotta per cercare di "tornare indietro", mentre l'altra si ribella e invece dice "piantala di soffrire, lascia stare e vai avanti".
Paura? Tanta. Coraggio?... Ne riparleremo.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Abigail,
> tu non sai come mi senta ora in ansia, e per due motivi:
> 1) perché non so cosa dirà l'avvocato (ma so che, come tutti gli avvocati, tirerarnno l'acqua verso il loro mulino, perciò ci sarà da discutere molto bene con lui);
> 2) perché spero di fare la cosa giusta e non deludere nessuno, siano essi parenti, amici, ma anche voi stessi che siete qui (nessuno escluso), quasi a pendere dalle mie labbra. E seppure non vi conosca nemmeno di vista, sento la vostra vicinanza in quanto avete subito lo stesso ... "torto" da me patito. Ma non per questo vi considero meno importanti delle persone che gravitano attorno alla mia vita giorno dopo giorno.
> ...


Devi non deludere anche te stesso.


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Devi non deludere anche te stesso.


Devo imparare a saperlo fare: ho sempre pensato prima a non deludere gli altri, ma così facendo, ho dimenticato me stesso. Senza un "io", non possono esserci "loro".
Su questo ti do ragione.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Devo imparare a saperlo fare: ho sempre pensato prima a non deludere gli altri, ma così facendo, ho dimenticato me stesso. Senza un "io", non possono esserci "loro".
> Su questo ti do ragione.


Ti capisco benissimo


----------



## astonished (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Devo imparare a saperlo fare: *ho sempre pensato prima a non deludere gli altri, ma così facendo, ho dimenticato me stesso. Senza un "io", non possono esserci "loro"*.
> Su questo ti do ragione.


Anch'io ho fatto lo stesso tuo errore sin da bambino, sarà perchè sono il primo figlio e dovevo dare sempre il buon esempio ai fratelli: alla fine sono diventato e cresciuto come non sono. Non riesco a sorridere perchè devo essere quello "serio", non riesco ad essere "leggero" perche gli  altri devono vedere in me profondità, il risultato è che non ho ancora capito se esiste e dove si trovi la felicità, intendo quella vera.

Ho letto gli ultimi sviluppi della tua storia, quanto ti è successo in vacanza: ti capisco benissimo, durante i periodi immediatamente precedenti la separazione, queste stesse scene le ho vissute in casa, ho visto e subito cose che un coniuge non dovrebbe mai subire e ce n'è voluta di pazienza e calma per non perdere il controllo te l'assicuro. Dopo quei giorni , anch'io come te decisi remepntinamente per la separazione ma io avevo una serie di vantaggi rispetto a Te, in primis l'assenza di figli nella coppia, poi mia moglie che non ha opposto la minima resistenza (anzi sono convinto che le abbia fatto un gran favore) tanto era fuori di testa, ed ultimo la presenza in famiglia di un avvocato che peraltro non abbiamo dovuto nemmeno consultare per il motivo che ti dicevo poc'anzi.

Voglio darti un consiglio, non so se lo diedi a Te tempo fa oppure a Luigi III, ad ogni modo sappi che se tua mogliè è talmente deresponsabilizzata nei vostri confronti perchè è persa per l'amante, non credere che la separazione rappresenti per le ciò che tu possa credere, ossia un grande scossone che potrebbe farla tornare con i piedi per terra, è invece probabile che chiedendole la separazione, tu ancora una volta le stia facendo il favore di optare una scelta che lei in fondo non ha il coraggio di fare ma che istintivamente farebbe per cui se questa è una fase in cui lei è pienamente innamorata (o meglio invaghita) di questo suo collega, è facile che con la seprazione tu la perda irrimediabilmente. Su questo riflettici bene e soprattutto rifletti se è veramente ciò che vuoi, al netto di giustificatissimi rigurggiti di orgoglio da parte tua (ne ho ancora io che ne sono fuori da oltre un anno e mezzo, figurati).  

E' giusto che io ti dica queste cose perchè in queste situazioni, non credere che nella tua testa ed in quella di tua moglie girino gli stessi pensieri: se da un lato tua moglie in tua presenza ti appare contrita, sapessi quanto è invece gioiosa in presenza dell'altro (anche questo è sperimentato) e te lo dico perchè se devi prendere una decisione così importante, metti da parte la tua infinita bontà e gioca per te stesso perchè credimi lei in quesat fase è molto più cinica ed egoista di Te. Io non sono stato in grado di essere così, ho chiesto ed ottenuto la separazione e l'ho lasciata andare via, ma per Te è diverso, avete dei figli, dunque opta per la separazione solo come ultima opzione.

Ora scusa vado, ho un paio di stanze da imbiancare (tipici lavori da ultimo squarcio di  ferie :unhappy ma ci tenevo a dirti queste cose prima di immergermi nella pittura o meglio, nella tinteggiatura.

In bocca al lupo per tutto ed un ultimo consiglio: non essere troppo indulgente con lei perchè se ne apporfitterà e non lo fa per cinismo o cattiveria, lo fa semplicemente perchè ha perso il controllo.

Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Devo imparare a saperlo fare: ho sempre pensato prima a non deludere gli altri, ma così facendo, ho dimenticato me stesso. Senza un "io", non possono esserci "loro".
> Su questo ti do ragione.


 Pensa che potresti deludere facendo o NON facendo qualsiasi cosa.
Sei in una situazione in cui puoi sbagliare il meno possibile solo facendo.
:up:


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Anch'io ho fatto lo stesso tuo errore sin da bambino, sarà perchè sono il primo figlio e dovevo dare sempre il buon esempio ai fratelli: alla fine sono diventato e cresciuto come non sono. Non riesco a sorridere perchè devo essere quello "serio", non riesco ad essere "leggero" perche glia ltri devono vedere in me profondità, il risultato è che non ho ancora capito se esiste e dove si trova la felicità, intendo quella vera.
> 
> Ho letto gli ultimi sviluppi della tua storia, quanto ti è successo in vacanza: ti capisco benissimo, durante i periodi immediatamente precedenti la separazione, queste stesse scene le ho vissute in casa, ho visto e subito cose che un coniuge non dovrebbe mai subire e ce n'è voluta di pazienza e calma per non perdere il controllo te l'assicuro. Dopo quei giorni , anch'io come te decisi remepntinamente per la separazione ma io avevo una serie di vantaggi rispetto a Te, in primis l'assenza di figli nella coppia, poi mia moglie che non ha opposto la minima resistenza (anzi sono convinto che le abbia fatto un gran favore) tanto era fuori di testa, ed ultimo la presenza in famiglia di un avvocato che peraltro non abbiamo dovuto nemmeno consultare per il motivo che ti dicevo poc'anzi.
> 
> ...


Ciao Astonished. Quoto quanto sopra in grassetto.
1) So già che non sarà uno scossone, perché mi ha fatto capire bene che anche lei opterebbe per la separazione. D'altronde, parliamoci chiaro: se una ti dice che NON E' innamorata di te, che l'amore per me non potrà mai più tornare, ed è "innamorata" di un altro, che altre soluzioni ci sono? L'unica sarebbe per me piegarmi di nuovo a 90°, ma non ne ho la minima intenzione. L'ho già fatto troppe volte.
2) Sono cosciente che dal punto di vista affettivo l'ho persa. Se non erro, fu Verena a dirmi che non devo lottare dal punto di vista affettivo (ne uscirei perdente), bensì dal punto di vista della ragione e basta. Lì avrei più possibilità.
3) Ne sono consapevole. Chissà com'è felice ora là al mare, con i bimbi e con... Potrà finalmente pensare (ma forse anche dire): "per fortuna che mio marito non c'è, almeno non ho qui accanto a me sta faccia triste e musona".
Grazie e buona imbiancata. Io il prato del giardino l'ho già tagliato l'altro ieri. Dovrò pulire un po' i davanzali poiché mi fanno ribrezzo (e le cose sporche non mi piacciono nemmeno un po').


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

*giretto simpatico*

Stamattina ho fatto quella cosa che si è sempre voluto fare, ma mai fatto per millanta scuse.
Ho fatto un giro della SP BS345 delle 3 Valli (val trompia, Val Camonica e Val Sabbia). E' la strada più alta d'Europa, in quanto viaggia tra due passi: passo Maniva a 1500mt e passo Croce Domini a 2100mt. La strada si trova ad un'altezza media di 2000mt, non è tutta asfaltata e, per un buon tratto, è sterrata.
Veramente un respiro di libertà inimmaginabile di 'sti tempi. Una sensazione di leggerezza, di appartenenza al mondo, di gioia per un semplice fiore od una montagna che si staglia davanti a te in tutta la sua maestosità. 3 ore che mi hanno permesso di distrarmi e lasciar stare il mondo per un attimo.
Ho la montagna nel cuore, non c'è nulla da fare. Fatemi fare le vacanze in montagna e sono la persona più felice del mondo.
Vi invio qualche foto fatta stamane durante l'avventura.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stamattina ho fatto quella cosa che si è sempre voluto fare, ma mai fatto per millanta scuse.
> Ho fatto un giro della SP BS345 delle 3 Valli (val trompia, Val Camonica e Val Sabbia). E' la strada più alta d'Europa, in quanto viaggia tra due passi: passo Maniva a 1500mt e passo Croce Domini a 2100mt. La strada si trova ad un'altezza media di 2000mt, non è tutta asfaltata e, per un buon tratto, è sterrata.
> Veramente un respiro di libertà inimmaginabile di 'sti tempi. Una sensazione di leggerezza, di appartenenza al mondo, di gioia per un semplice fiore od una montagna che si staglia davanti a te in tutta la sua maestosità. 3 ore che mi hanno permesso di distrarmi e lasciar stare il mondo per un attimo.
> Ho la montagna nel cuore, non c'è nulla da fare. Fatemi fare le vacanze in montagna e sono la persona più felice del mondo.
> Vi invio qualche foto fatta stamane durante l'avventura.


:up: Buon pomeriggio Dave!


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: Buon pomeriggio Dave!


Un buon pomeriggio anche a te Marì.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stamattina ho fatto quella cosa che si è sempre voluto fare, ma mai fatto per millanta scuse.
> Ho fatto un giro della SP BS345 delle 3 Valli (val trompia, Val Camonica e Val Sabbia). E' la strada più alta d'Europa, in quanto viaggia tra due passi: passo Maniva a 1500mt e passo Croce Domini a 2100mt. La strada si trova ad un'altezza media di 2000mt, non è tutta asfaltata e, per un buon tratto, è sterrata.
> Veramente un respiro di libertà inimmaginabile di 'sti tempi. Una sensazione di leggerezza, di appartenenza al mondo, di gioia per un semplice fiore od una montagna che si staglia davanti a te in tutta la sua maestosità. 3 ore che mi hanno permesso di distrarmi e lasciar stare il mondo per un attimo.
> Ho la montagna nel cuore, non c'è nulla da fare. Fatemi fare le vacanze in montagna e sono la persona più felice del mondo.
> Vi invio qualche foto fatta stamane durante l'avventura.


Belle le foto. Anche a me la montagna piace molto. Ho passato tutta l'infanzia e l'adolescenza in montagna. La finestra della mia camera dava su un grande torrente. Quando ho bisogno di rilassarmi mi capita spesso di chiudere gli occhi e immaginarmi seduta su quel davanzale...che pace!


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stamattina ho fatto quella cosa che si è sempre voluto fare, ma mai fatto per millanta scuse.
> Ho fatto un giro della SP BS345 delle 3 Valli (val trompia, Val Camonica e Val Sabbia). E' la strada più alta d'Europa, in quanto viaggia tra due passi: passo Maniva a 1500mt e passo Croce Domini a 2100mt. La strada si trova ad un'altezza media di 2000mt, non è tutta asfaltata e, per un buon tratto, è sterrata.
> Veramente un respiro di libertà inimmaginabile di 'sti tempi. Una sensazione di leggerezza, di appartenenza al mondo, di gioia per un semplice fiore od una montagna che si staglia davanti a te in tutta la sua maestosità. 3 ore che mi hanno permesso di distrarmi e lasciar stare il mondo per un attimo.
> Ho la montagna nel cuore, non c'è nulla da fare. Fatemi fare le vacanze in montagna e sono la persona più felice del mondo.
> Vi invio qualche foto fatta stamane durante l'avventura.


bellissime le foto!! mi fa piacere che sia stato bene per un po'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stamattina ho fatto quella cosa che si è sempre voluto fare, ma mai fatto per millanta scuse.
> Ho fatto un giro della SP BS345 delle 3 Valli (val trompia, Val Camonica e Val Sabbia). E' la strada più alta d'Europa, in quanto viaggia tra due passi: passo Maniva a 1500mt e passo Croce Domini a 2100mt. La strada si trova ad un'altezza media di 2000mt, non è tutta asfaltata e, per un buon tratto, è sterrata.
> Veramente un respiro di libertà inimmaginabile di 'sti tempi. Una sensazione di leggerezza, di appartenenza al mondo, di gioia per un semplice fiore od una montagna che si staglia davanti a te in tutta la sua maestosità. 3 ore che mi hanno permesso di distrarmi e lasciar stare il mondo per un attimo.
> Ho la montagna nel cuore, non c'è nulla da fare. Fatemi fare le vacanze in montagna e sono la persona più felice del mondo.
> Vi invio qualche foto fatta stamane durante l'avventura.


 Bellissimo, ma cosa sono quello "robe"  in cima?
E' un goiro che ho in programma anch'io. Come in val ...accidenti non mi ricordo, dove non ci sono strade, ma solo sentieri. Avrai capito.
Ma questo è solo un assaggio.
Ritroverai poi anche la libertà interiore che ti farà star bene. :up:


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stamattina ho fatto quella cosa che si è sempre voluto fare, ma mai fatto per millanta scuse.
> Ho fatto un giro della SP BS345 delle 3 Valli (val trompia, Val Camonica e Val Sabbia). E' la strada più alta d'Europa, in quanto viaggia tra due passi: passo Maniva a 1500mt e passo Croce Domini a 2100mt. La strada si trova ad un'altezza media di 2000mt, non è tutta asfaltata e, per un buon tratto, è sterrata.
> Veramente un respiro di libertà inimmaginabile di 'sti tempi. Una sensazione di leggerezza, di appartenenza al mondo, di gioia per un semplice fiore od una montagna che si staglia davanti a te in tutta la sua maestosità. 3 ore che mi hanno permesso di distrarmi e lasciar stare il mondo per un attimo.
> Ho la montagna nel cuore, non c'è nulla da fare. Fatemi fare le vacanze in montagna e sono la persona più felice del mondo.
> Vi invio qualche foto fatta stamane durante l'avventura.


 Le foto sono stupende sopratutto l'ultima!
Sei appassionato di fotografia?


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissimo, ma cosa sono quello "robe"  in cima?
> E' un goiro che ho in programma anch'io. Come in val ...accidenti non mi ricordo, dove non ci sono strade, ma solo sentieri. Avrai capito.
> Ma questo è solo un assaggio.
> Ritroverai poi anche la libertà interiore che ti farà star bene. :up:


Ciao P/R. Quelle "robe" sono i pannelli radar, una volta c'era stazione d'ascolto NATO, usata soprattutto durante la guerra fredda; in seguito è stata dismessa credo 10 o 15 anni fa. Sono rimasti lì solo quelli.


----------



## dave.one (24 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Le foto sono stupende sopratutto l'ultima!
> Sei appassionato di fotografia?


Sì, abbastanza. Mi piace fotografare ed anche girare video. Le foto sono un po' ritoccate con PS. C'era molta foschia e quindi ho dovuto modificare il contrasto con un po' di post produzione.


----------



## Eliade (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sì, abbastanza. Mi piace fotografare ed anche girare video. Le foto sono un po' ritoccate con PS. C'era molta foschia e quindi ho dovuto modificare il contrasto con un po' di post produzione.


 Anche a me piace la fotografia...ma non so usare photoshop (intendevi questo??).
Magari qualche volta posto qualche fotaccia fatta da me:carneval:

Bellissimo anche il posto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao P/R. Quelle "robe" sono i pannelli radar, una volta c'era stazione d'ascolto NATO, usata soprattutto durante la guerra fredda; in seguito è stata dismessa credo 10 o 15 anni fa. Sono rimasti lì solo quelli.


 Potrebbero levarli...
Anche se è bellissimo comunque.


----------



## dave.one (25 Agosto 2010)

Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.

Per riassumere:
1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
2) La convinzione che siamo caratterialmente diversi in tutto e per tutto è radicata.
3) Quando parliamo, oramai, è per scontrarci. Che senso avrebbe se uno "cala le braghe"? Che effetto farebbe sull'altro? Indifferenza? Quindi, perché calarle?
3) Era stata chiara: non mi ha mai amato. E non ha mai provato attrazione per me. Ok, dato di fatto e mettiamoci sopra una pietra.
4) Detto questo, è logico che si possa essere innamorata di un altro. Fosse tutto successo tempo addietro, cosa sarebbe cambiato?
5) Ho bisogno totale di psicoterapia. Non so più cosa pensare, sono totalmente stordito. Sono avvilito e totalmente svuotato da ogni singolo sentimento.

Vi chiedo, però, una cosa. Anzi, vi prego e vi scongiuro: NON PARLATE MALE DI LEI né come donna, né come madre. Vi assicuro, è una donna molto forte, sicura, determinata, che si è sempre fatta in quattro per tutti e per tutto. Era sempre presente se necessario, sempre presente per i bimbi ed anche per me quando ne avevo bisogno. E' certo che io non abbia capito lei, e che non ci fossi quando lei aveva evidentemente bisogno di me: non avendole mai chiesto, oppure, non avendo mai chiesto le cose giuste, ecco che la situazione s'è degenerata.

Mi sento un verme - tra l'altro, solitario, va che paragone...
Mi sento molto, ma molto male. Ho solo desiderio di piangere, di esternare questo mio profondo malessere, questa mia radicata convinzione che qualcosa in me non vada, che possa io cambiare perché, altrimenti, c'è il rischio di autoannientamento. E' come se fossi arrivato a quel punto nel quale qualsiasi consiglio è inutile e non aiuterebbe il ritornare insieme.
Ho anche desiderato farla finita, sparire per davvero, ma comunque non risolverei il problema, sarebbe un palliativo.

L'avvocato è solo una facciata, e non risolverà il problema vero, che è in me.

Scusatemi, sono a pezzi, è già tanto che tolleriate queste mie parole, a volte mi chiedo "ma chi ve lo fa fare di stare a sentire una mezza calzetta che non fa altro che commiserarsi?".
Forse la verità è che ne sono ancora innamorato, ed il fatto che 1) non mi abbia mai amato e 2) possa amare qualcun altro, non riesco ancora a comprenderlo bene e, quando riesco a focalizzare, purtroppo mi crolla il mondo addosso.
Forse è solo gelosia - il che è peggio, ed è da curare (ma è curabile?).

Che impasse...
Che serata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


Allora.
Prima cosa tu sei in fase depressiva.
Sappi che  E' NORMALE.
Per me questo devi tenerlo bene in mente.
E' normale e naturale stare male ed è naturale fare pensieri negativi.
Vai in montagna e quindi saprai che se una persona è bassa di zuccheri (se non è capitato a te l'hai visto i altri) diventa triste e magari piange.
Se vedi che questo accade pensi che sia giusto che si faccia prendere dallo sconforto o riconosci che è uno stato fisiologico che verrà superato?
Ecco la fine di un matrimonio è un lutto un grave lutto e come tale va considerato.
Ma si superano tutti i lutti.
Ed è normale chiedere aiuto, non fare il superman e accettare di affrontare un periodo duro.
Appoggiati al terapeuta e, in caso, non rifiutare farmaci se ti senti giù.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Seconda cosa i figli non li perderai.
Non credo che un giudice (ma neppure tua moglie) ti rifiuterebbe l'affido condiviso.
Quindi potresti organizzare il lavoro per portarli o andarli a prendere a scuola o portarli alle attività sportive e vederli quasi quotidianamente inoltre ci sono i week end alterni che ti regaleranno momenti speciali.
Questo è importante per te e per loro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


FERMATI! Allora io non ti conosco ma tu non sei una mezza calzetta.
Sei un uomo probabilmente ancora innamorato che non si rassegna ad un fallimento.
Lei la lasciamo fuori.
1) la cosa più importante: tu non perdi i tuoi figli. Tu sei il loro papà e questo non cambia. Loro vivranno con la mamma, che per altro da quello che dici è una brava mamma ma continueranno a voler bene al loro papà che è indubbiamente un bravo papà. Li vedrai meno, questo si, ma ricorda che l'importante sarà passare nel modo migliore il tempo che potrai stare con loro.
Non darti delle colpe che nessuno ti ha detto che hai.
Adesso capisco la tua richiesta in mp cerchi motivazioni per incolparti. Ma scherziamo? Magari qualche colpa ce l'hai. E allora siamo umani, tutti sbagliamo.
Vuoi sparire? E dove vai? Questo si sarebbe un torto verso i tuoi figli.
Qui se c'è un verme non sei tu. Chiaro?
Non ti ha mai amato. Tu non gli hai dato quello che voleva? Ma lei te l'ha mai chiesto?
L'avvocato chiuderà questa brutta storia poi tu lentamente ti ricostruirai la tua vita.
Ascolta uno psicologo ti può sicuramente aiutare, vacci vedrai che avrai un'altra visione.


----------



## dave.one (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seconda cosa i figli non li perderai.
> Non credo che un giudice (ma neppure tua moglie) ti rifiuterebbe l'affido condiviso.
> Quindi potresti organizzare il lavoro per portarli o andarli a prendere a scuola o portarli alle attività sportive e vederli quasi quotidianamente inoltre ci sono i week end alterni che ti regaleranno momenti speciali.
> Questo è importante per te e per loro.


Ciao Persa, grazie per le tue indicazioni.
Certo, non sono nulla di nuovo, visto che mi sono già state dette, ma sentirsele dire ancora una volta, è importante perché ti fa ritornare alla realtà.
E' solo che, ripensando a cosa ho fatto di buono per la mia famiglia e per mia moglie in tutto sto tempo, non mi viene in mente nulla, mentre lei riesce a dirmi e citarmi esempi a iosa su cosa di bene ha fatto! 
E ciò non è bene!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Passiamo all'aspetto sentimentale.
So come ti senti.
Vivi come falsato tutto quello che hai vissuto. Pensi che nessuna delle cose belle fosse vera. Ma non è così. Tu hai vissuto quel che hai vissuto e quando stavate bene, stavate bene.
Credimi.
Ora lei è completamente confusa e non sa cosa dice.
Guarda che abbiamo letto qui cose del genere e poi ...quando è passato l'obnubilamento, si è diradata la nebbia e chi era cos' travolto dalla passione ha capito che era un calesse o comunque ha capito che non era quella cosa per cui doveva negare altri sentimenti.
Certo ora ha provato un'attrazione forte, se non non avrebbe tradito e non le passerebbero per la testa certe cose, ma quando ritornerà alla realtà rivalutarà quell'amore che le ha fatto creare una famiglia.

Tu avrai commesso errori come tutti, ma non è certo ora il momento di vedere con chiarezza cosa avresti potuto fare. Anche perché di fronte a una passione non avresti potuto far meglio.

Ora tira il fiato e ..lo tiro anch'io...


----------



## Angel (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


Dave...ok comprendo che certe cose capitano...per distaccarti comincia a evitare di santificarla, se dici che non ti ha mai amato...e con la sorpresina delle ferie, te l'ha fatta un pò sporca..eh!!....con questo non voglio parlare male di lei, ma deve essere uno spunto un paletto a cui appigliarti per non affondare e darti una mossa.


----------



## Daniele (25 Agosto 2010)

Dave, lei può dirti tutto quello che di buono ha fatto, ma permane che l'ha data ad un altro mente stava con te (volgarmente detto) e questo si chiama adulterio!  Poi la storiella della vacanza??? Che donna decente potrebbe giocarti questo? 
Ovviamente non perderai i tuoi figli e con l'affido condiviso l avrai quotidianamente con te, evita però di farti risucchiare i soldi da una moglie fedifraga, l'unica cosa, perchè dovrai mantenere i tuoi figli con spese maggiori ed avere una vita tua da solo che costerà di più.
Spero per te di un bel futuro, te lo meriti e fidati in un futuro in cui i figli saranno grandi e sapranno chi era loro padre ti stimeranno...mentre la buona madre sarà stimata solo come madre, ma non come donna.


----------



## Amarax (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished. Quoto quanto sopra in grassetto.
> 1) So già che non sarà uno scossone, perché mi ha fatto capire bene che anche lei opterebbe per la separazione. D'altronde, parliamoci chiaro: se una ti dice che NON E' innamorata di te, che l'amore per me non potrà mai più tornare, ed è "innamorata" di un altro, che altre soluzioni ci sono? L'unica sarebbe per me piegarmi di nuovo a 90°, ma non ne ho la minima intenzione. L'ho già fatto troppe volte.
> 2) Sono cosciente che dal punto di vista affettivo l'ho persa. *Se non erro, fu Verena a dirmi che non devo lottare dal punto di vista affettivo (ne uscirei perdente), bensì dal punto di vista della ragione e basta. Lì avrei più possibilità.*
> 3) Ne sono consapevole. Chissà com'è felice ora là al mare, con i bimbi e con... Potrà finalmente pensare (ma forse anche dire): "per fortuna che mio marito non c'è, almeno non ho qui accanto a me sta faccia triste e musona".
> Grazie e buona imbiancata. Io il prato del giardino l'ho già tagliato l'altro ieri. Dovrò pulire un po' i davanzali poiché mi fanno ribrezzo (e le cose sporche non mi piacciono nemmeno un po').


 

Ciao. Ieri non sono stata sul forum e leggo solo ora.
Io ho combattuto contro i sentimenti nuovi nati in mio marito ed ho perso.
Sta qui. Non si è schiodato di un mm da casa nostra. Ma non va bene comunque.
Averlo qui e pensare che vorrebbe essere altrove non è il massimo.
Dave...so,come tanti altri amici qui, come stai.
Mi dispiace per te e per me e per gli altri.
Credo che pensare che è la vita che va così aiuti.
A prescindere da quello che facciamo o meno, va così.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Amarax (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


 
E' uno stato d'animo terribile a viversi.
Anche io ho desiderato morire. 
Sai? io sono riuscita a nascondere quello che vivevo ai miei figli...

Dave...tu non sei sbagliato.
E' lei che non è la donna giusta per te.
:no:


----------



## giobbe (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


	 	 Adesso vedi tutto nero ma la tua situazione è sicuramente migliore di quello che sembra a prima vista.
 Non è vero che lei non ti ha mai amato: lo ha detto solamente per dare un taglio netto alla vostra relazione.
 Prosegui con la separazione e cerca di stare tranquillo.
 Tua moglie è temporaneamente stordita ma non lo sarà in eterno.
 Probabilmente non rinsavirà con la separazione ma prima o poi cadrà da cavallo.
 Ti aspettano due o tre d'anni di sofferenza ma poi tutto si aggiusterà.
 Tranquillo, sei una brava persona, sicuramente la vita ti ricompenserà come meriti.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


Carissimo, hai giustamente intitolato questo tred: cosa fare adesso.
Ok
Adesso devi sederti , calmarti, tirare un fiato e prepararti ad affrontare   la turbolenza che sta attraversando la tua vita. Con i giusti strumenti ( e tu li hai) puoi affrontarla e superarla. Non ti sta succedendo una cosa mai provata o sperimentata. Qua dentro leggi storie come la tua ogni giorno. Sono prove della vita, si superano. Non perderai i tuoi figli, ci sono tantissimi padri che continuano a fare i padri serenamente pur da separati e lo fanno bene. Tua moglie non ti ama più. Fattene una ragione. So che fa un male porco ma non c'è medicina. Però passa. Ti ricostruirai anche una vita sentimentale. Ora ti sembra follia ma accadrà eccome. Sei un uomo che può offrire molto e la troverai eccome-
Affronterai con coraggio e dignità una separazione che fa male ma non distrugge. Ci sta che tu ti senta così di merda, ci mancherebbe ! ma non passare dalla parte della vittima che si piange addosso e non reagisce. Non farlo nè per te nè per i tuoi figli. Chiedi aiuto e non vergognartene, tutti cadiamo e ,a volte abbiamo bisogno che qualcuno ci aiuti a rialzarci. Non ti leva niente chiedere aiuto, anzi.
Quanto al sentirti un verme (però hai ancora il senso dell'umorismo se ti definisci anche solitario) non vedo perchè. L'amore può finire. Nè per colpa tua o di tua moglie. E' la vita. E si sopravvive credimi. Forza e coraggio, rimboccati le maniche e inizia a ricostruirti.
Noi siamo qui quando ne hai bisogno ma il lavoro grosso, quello duro lo devi fare tu.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Dopo una telefonata "tra sordi", eccomi qua. Come al solito, sto molto male, ma tant'è. E' il mio destino e l'aver scelto di starmene da solo lo conferma.
> 
> Per riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.
> ...


Normale un momento di depressione così... ma sei stato fortissimo, passerà anche questo.

Lei è una donna in gamba dici, ok, ci credo, e quindi è possibile parlare di un affido condiviso, cosa ritenuta buona per i figli a quest'oggi.
Essendo buona madre, saprà che è bene che i figli stiano anche col padre e che abbiano con lui un buon rapporto. Non perderai i figli, non si dimenticheranno di te, è impossibile!
E' una cosa che dipende da te e da tua moglie, tu sei forte, lei è buona madre, ce la farete a dare ai bimbi serenità e un rapporto sano con entrambi.

Vai da uno psicoterapeuta. Puoi cercare un consultorio e farti seguire contemporaneamente da uno psicologo e magari anche da uno psichiatra per un aiuto momentaneo con ansiolitici o simili, sempre che lo psicologo e lo psichiatra lo ritengano necessario. Un aiuto di questo tipo, momentaneo, ti aiuterà a sostenere questa situazione in attesa che si assesti.

Non sei una mezza calzetta, anzi. Basta leggere per capirlo. I tuoi figli hanno bisogno di te, sono sicura che tante persone contano su di te e ti ammirano e ti apprezzano, a parte qua dentro.
I problemi di coppia si creano in due. Adesso in questo momento di sconforto vedi solo le tue mancanze, ma di certo lei ha una buona parte di responsabilità. Non ti sto parlando male di lei, ti sto dicendo la realtà dei fatti.
Quello che tu non vedi adesso, lo vedrai.

Continua a scrivere, sfogati, ma cerca anche un sostegno, uno psicologo ma anche un amico... ne parli alla tua famiglia? Ai tuoi amici?

Un abbraccio


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> riassumere:
> 1) sto perdendo i figli, e ne sono consapevole. Se siamo destinati a separarci, i figli dovranno stare con qualcuno no? E chi se non con la madre? Presto si dimenticheranno di me, e non potrò farci nulla.


 MA CHE CAVOLO STAI DICENDO????????????????????
L'unica cosa che potresti perdere è un po' di quotidianetà! Li vedrai un po' meno, ma con maggiore intensità
Tu preoccupati di fare quello che hai intenzione di fare....dopo ci preoccuperemo di fare un bel "piano di battaglia", su come gestire il tempo che avrai con i figli! Mi sfugge una cosa, quanti anni hanno i bimbi?
Le idee arrivano...eccome se arrivano...

Non ti preoccupare di questo, è ovvio che tu abbia cattivi pensieri...sei solo a casa, invece vorresti essere in vacanza con i bimbi.
Ma questo non vuol dire che li stai perdendo! Quando dovrebbero tornare?


----------



## Verena67 (25 Agosto 2010)

Lungi da me attaccare la moglie di Dave: al contrario, mi fa pena. Non la pena asettica e intrisa di giudizio, ma proprio pena umanamente, perché per qualche motivo che non conosco non è ancora "precipitata" giu' dall'alta torre di inconsapevolezza in cui vive al momento.

Quando lo farà, il suo mondo crollerà. Ora lei "non vede" e "non sente" il dolore di Dave e dei suoi figli, come potrebbe? Vive in una nuvola di gas esilarante.

Ma un giorno, una parola non detta, un sorriso imbarazzato di troppo, le riveleranno l'abisso di dolore in cui ha messo i suoi cari...e lì subentreranno dolore, rimorso, colpa, vergogna.

Almeno spero, per lei, ma è un fatto che ci sono persone aride che hanno come unica bussola nel vivere il PROPRIO interesse.


----------



## dave.one (25 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche a me piace la fotografia...ma non so usare photoshop (intendevi questo??).
> Magari qualche volta posto qualche fotaccia fatta da me:carneval:
> 
> Bellissimo anche il posto!


Sì intendevo Photoshop.
Lo uso sin dal lontano 1996, quindi figurati...

Posta davvero qualche foto. Nessuna foto è brutta se ritrae ciò che volevi ritrarre e se soprattutto è fatta con il cuore. 
Un conto diverso è quello di trasmettere ciò che l'occhio ti suggeriva in quel momento.


----------



## dave.one (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Normale un momento di depressione così... ma sei stato fortissimo, passerà anche questo.
> 
> Lei è una donna in gamba dici, ok, ci credo, e quindi è possibile parlare di un affido condiviso, cosa ritenuta buona per i figli a quest'oggi.
> Essendo buona madre, saprà che è bene che i figli stiano anche col padre e che abbiano con lui un buon rapporto. Non perderai i figli, non si dimenticheranno di te, è impossibile!
> ...


ciao Senzasperanze. Avevo scritto in un post passato che, purtroppo, ho perso tutte le mie precedenti amicizie per dedicarmi alla famiglia, e qui me ne faccio una colpa. Senonché, con la scuola, siamo entrambi riusciti a farci un nuovo gruppo di amici con prole, i cui figli frequentano la stessa scuola, e con i quali siamo riusciti a ritrovarci qualche volta e stare insieme.
Uno di questi è quello che è venuto stanotte e con il quale ho parlato insieme. 
Ora, non vorrei perdere pure loro a causa di questa situazione.
Con la famiglia non ho ancora parlato, perché, come ho detto, vorrei che la spiegazione data a tutti sia uguale sia per me, che per lei; non è giusto che ci siano due versioni diverse che tirino acqua al proprio mulino, in quanto entrambi abbiamo colpe ed entrambi abbiamo sbagliato. Non è costruttivo denigrare la moglie perché si è innamorata di un altro, non credi?
In ogni caso, quando abbiamo messo a punto questo piccolo dettaglio, e quando siamo d'accordo sul da farsi, poi tutti verranno informati, a partire dai parenti più stretti.


----------



## dave.one (25 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lungi da me attaccare la moglie di Dave: al contrario, mi fa pena. Non la pena asettica e intrisa di giudizio, ma proprio pena umanamente, perché per qualche motivo che non conosco non è ancora "precipitata" giu' dall'alta torre di inconsapevolezza in cui vive al momento.
> 
> Quando lo farà, il suo mondo crollerà. Ora lei "non vede" e "non sente" il dolore di Dave e dei suoi figli, come potrebbe? Vive in una nuvola di gas esilarante.
> 
> ...


Guarda Verena, non voglio augurarmi che capiti proprio così. In fondo, perché sperare nei dolori altrui? Perché essere "cattivi"? _Cui prodest_?
E' vero, forse non se ne rende ancora bene conto di cosa capiterà. Al contrario, forse ne è consapevole e questo la rende molto sicura. 
Forse lei è sempre stata più egocentrica di me, ed io quindi ne ho subito le conseguenze. 
Ma fra poco sarà inutile parlare di ciò che è stato, e sarà meglio concentrarsi per il futuro. Con buona pace di ogni sentimento che timidamente si affaccia ancora nello spirito.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ciao Senzasperanze. Avevo scritto in un post passato che, purtroppo, ho perso tutte le mie precedenti amicizie per dedicarmi alla famiglia, e qui me ne faccio una colpa. Senonché, con la scuola, siamo entrambi riusciti a farci un nuovo gruppo di amici con prole, i cui figli frequentano la stessa scuola, e con i quali siamo riusciti a ritrovarci qualche volta e stare insieme.
> Uno di questi è quello che è venuto stanotte e con il quale ho parlato insieme.
> *Ora, non vorrei perdere pure loro a causa di questa situazione*.
> Con la famiglia non ho ancora parlato, perché, come ho detto, vorrei che la spiegazione data a tutti sia uguale sia per me, che per lei; *non è giusto che ci siano due versioni diverse che tirino acqua al proprio mulino*, in quanto entrambi abbiamo colpe ed entrambi abbiamo sbagliato. Non è costruttivo denigrare la moglie perché si è innamorata di un altro, non credi?
> In ogni caso, quando abbiamo messo a punto questo piccolo dettaglio, e quando siamo d'accordo sul da farsi, poi tutti verranno informati, a partire dai parenti più stretti.



Ciao Dave.
Ti quoto fino a un certo punto.
Ammiro molto la tua volontà di non denigrare inutilmente tua moglie, e penso davvero che sia una cosa molto buona.
Ma credimi, parlare con qualcuno che "è solo dalla tua parte" ti farà molto bene.
Sono convinta che lei lo faccia, non per cattiveria ma perchè è donna... ehm giuro che non voglio creare polemiche, lo penso sul serio, le donne sono molto più portate a mettere tutto sul piatto con amiche & Co. -
Parlare a persone che hanno caro TE prima di lei ti aiuterà a mettere le cose nella giusta prospettiva.  A sentirti meno in colpa e a vedere meglio le rispettive responsabilità.

E comunque, un pizzico di sano "egoismo" ti farebbe bene... sentirti appoggiato, confortato, anche un poco compatito, fa bene. Secondo me ne hai bisogno, non lederà le tue convinzioni, ma ti aiuterà.

E per gli amici... se come penso sarete in grado di gestire la separazione senza mettervi i figli contro l'un l'altro, non vedo perchè gli amici dovrebbero comportarsi diversamente.

Certo, metti in conto che sarà difficile che le cose continuino come prima... le uscite con gli amici tutti insieme non so come potreste gestirli.
Tuttavia,se ti va di parlare con persone che vi conoscono entrambi e che vi vogliono bene, come quel tuo amico, non vedo perchè no, e sono contenta per te che qualcuno ci sia.


----------



## dave.one (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao Dave.
> Ti quoto fino a un certo punto.
> Ammiro molto la tua volontà di non denigrare inutilmente tua moglie, e penso davvero che sia una cosa molto buona.
> Ma credimi, parlare con qualcuno che "è solo dalla tua parte" ti farà molto bene.
> ...


Ciao Senzasperanze. E' vero che le donne tendono a parlare con le donne innanzitutto ed a mettere tutto sul piatto. Ma la vuoi sapere una comica? Mia moglie diffida delle donne (!!?!?!), e preferisce aprirsi con gli uomini (non travisate le parole, grazie). Parole sue. Infatti non ha amiche (vere) sulle quali appoggiarsi. Da qui forse una parte del patatrac, non credi?

Per l'egoismo, direi che forse necessiterei un po' più di egocentrismo in questo momento. L'egosimo non mi manca, anche se tendo a rispettarlo in quanto, se lasciato a briglie sciolte, poi ti prende di sopravvento e, col senno di poi, può ritorcersi contro.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Guarda Verena, non voglio augurarmi che capiti proprio così. In fondo, perché sperare nei dolori altrui? Perché essere "cattivi"? _Cui prodest_?
> E' vero, forse non se ne rende ancora bene conto di cosa capiterà. Al contrario, forse ne è consapevole e questo la rende molto sicura.
> Forse lei è sempre stata più egocentrica di me, ed io quindi ne ho subito le conseguenze.
> *Ma fra poco sarà inutile parlare di ciò che è stato, e sarà meglio concentrarsi per il futuro.* Con buona pace di ogni sentimento che timidamente si affaccia ancora nello spirito.



Adesso dai la situazione per irrecuperabile, ma scoprirai se è tale solo quando si apriranno le carte che avete in mano. Lei potrebbe trovarsi solo picche....!


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Senzasperanze. E' vero che le donne tendono a parlare con le donne innanzitutto ed a mettere tutto sul piatto. Ma la vuoi sapere una comica? *Mia moglie diffida delle donne (!!?!?!), e preferisce aprirsi con gli uomini* (non travisate le parole, grazie). Parole sue. Infatti non ha amiche (vere) sulle quali appoggiarsi. Da qui forse una parte del patatrac, non credi?
> 
> Per l'egoismo, direi che forse necessiterei un po' più di egocentrismo in questo momento. L'egosimo non mi manca, anche se tendo a rispettarlo in quanto, se lasciato a briglie sciolte, poi ti prende di sopravvento e, *col senno di poi, può ritorcersi contro*.



Tale e quale una mia amica. In tal caso, ne parlerà con gli amici. E le farà bene -anche tu non travisare le mie parole 

Fai del bene a te, e di conseguenza a tutti voi, e parlane con chi ti vuole bene e ti lascerà sfogare un poco.

Per la seconda parte... forse ti capisco, anche se non ne ho la presunzione. Ma in questo caso, con la tua ferrea decisione di non fare male ai figli, anche un soprassalto di disgusto e addirittura odio per tua moglie non cambierebbe le vostre possibilità di arrivare alla fine di questo doloroso momento nel modo migliore per tutti.
La tua dignità e signorilità avrebbero comunque il sopravvento su qulunque tuo egoismo.


----------



## dave.one (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Tale e quale una mia amica. In tal caso, ne parlerà con gli amici. E le farà bene -anche tu non travisare le mie parole
> 
> Fai del bene a te, e di conseguenza a tutti voi, e parlane con chi ti vuole bene e ti lascerà sfogare un poco.
> 
> ...


Stasera sono stato da mio cugino. Sapevo della sua separazione, ma non sapevo tanti dettagli che, stasera, mi ha raccontato. Praticamente stessa situazione mia! Incredibile quanto sia piccolo il mondo a volte.

PS: nella prossima vita vorrei essere avvocato: stanno in vacanza quanto ne hanno voglia, a quanto pare...


----------



## dave.one (26 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

... sembro Beautiful, ma
1) non vi terrò sulle spine per oltre 20 anni della vostra vita. Promesso.
2) fra 20 anni non avrò ancora 39 anni. Io ci provo, ma non garantisco!
3) non ci saranno colpi di scena ad ogni post.
4) Prometto di invecchiare, e non userò ceroni alla Ridge.
5) Per vostra sfortuna, non ho un contratto con Mediaset.

:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ... sembro Beautiful, ma
> 1) non vi terrò sulle spine per oltre 20 anni della vostra vita. Promesso.
> ...


SFORTUNA  ? ... basta questo e sei OK :up: almeno per me


----------



## dave.one (26 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SFORTUNA  ? ... basta questo e sei OK :up: almeno per me


mi piaceva l'idea di tenervi sulle spine... ma forse pecco di protagonismo!


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> mi piaceva l'idea di tenervi sulle spine... ma forse pecco di protagonismo!


Ma quando mai ... sei una brava persona, cosa rara ai giorni d'oggi  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ... sembro Beautiful, ma
> 1) non vi terrò sulle spine per oltre 20 anni della vostra vita. Promesso.
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Appunto pensa da quanto durano beautifull o sentieri... tu sarai felice molto presto:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ... sembro Beautiful, ma
> 1) non vi terrò sulle spine per oltre 20 anni della vostra vita. Promesso.
> ...


 Cavolo...se ci riesci passami la ricetta!!! :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cavolo...se ci riesci passami la ricetta!!! :carneval:


 
anche  a me grazie...


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> anche a me grazie...


 Prendete il numeretto e mantenete la fila. 
Io son la prima.
Amarax la seconda...
e dopo?


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prendete il numeretto e mantenete la fila.
> Io son la prima.
> Amarax la seconda...
> e dopo?


... spetta mo' che lunedì vado in camera di commercio. 
Elisir di Lunga Vita Snc, che ne dite?


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... spetta mo' che lunedì vado in camera di commercio.
> Elisir di Lunga Vita Snc, che ne dite?


a me di tornare indietro negli anni non interessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

A me un pochetto sì... pochetto eh...


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Bando alle ciance. Domani finalmente rivedrò i pargoli. 
Intanto devo ringraziare alcuni miei amici con i quali ho passato qualche momento di questa settimana scambiando un paio di chiacchiere; da un lato una settimana rilassante (non ricordavo più il tempo di fare qualche lavoretto senza dover essere "bloccato" ogni 2 minuti da un papà qui ed un papà là...), ma dall'altro che mi ha fatto riflettere.
Nella riflessione voi c'entrate un fracco, anche perché ciò che scrivete non sarà oro colato, ma sicuramente è molto più prezioso di tante "pacche sulle spalle". 
Ho già detto a mia moglie che domani sera dovremo parlare ben bene, partirò all'attacco, tanto, di suo, non ho più nulla da perdere; il mio obiettivo è investire sui figli; il resto verrà da se.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Bando alle ciance. Domani finalmente rivedrò i pargoli.
> Intanto devo ringraziare alcuni miei amici con i quali ho passato qualche momento di questa settimana scambiando un paio di chiacchiere; da un lato una settimana rilassante (non ricordavo più il tempo di fare qualche lavoretto senza dover essere "bloccato" ogni 2 minuti da un papà qui ed un papà là...), ma dall'altro che mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Nella riflessione voi c'entrate un fracco, anche perché ciò che scrivete non sarà oro colato, ma sicuramente è molto più prezioso di tante "pacche sulle spalle".
> Ho già detto a mia moglie che domani sera dovremo parlare ben bene, partirò all'attacco, tanto, di suo, non ho più nulla da perdere; il mio obiettivo è investire sui figli; il resto verrà da se.


 Sei calmo e sereno e sicuro?
Cosa ti aspetti?


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Bando alle ciance. Domani finalmente rivedrò i pargoli.
> Intanto devo ringraziare alcuni miei amici con i quali ho passato qualche momento di questa settimana scambiando un paio di chiacchiere; da un lato una settimana rilassante (non ricordavo più il tempo di fare qualche lavoretto senza dover essere "bloccato" ogni 2 minuti da un papà qui ed un papà là...), ma dall'altro che mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Nella riflessione voi c'entrate un fracco, anche perché ciò che scrivete non sarà oro colato, ma sicuramente è molto più prezioso di tante "pacche sulle spalle".
> Ho già detto a mia moglie che domani sera dovremo parlare ben bene, *partirò all'attacco, tanto, di suo, non ho più nulla da perdere; il mio obiettivo è investire sui figli; il resto verrà da se*.


:up: 
ti senti un po' meno solo? Io qui ci sto bene  .
E' come stare ad un tavolino di  un bar con degli amici.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Bando alle ciance. Domani finalmente rivedrò i pargoli.
> Intanto devo ringraziare alcuni miei amici con i quali ho passato qualche momento di questa settimana scambiando un paio di chiacchiere; da un lato una settimana rilassante (non ricordavo più il tempo di fare qualche lavoretto senza dover essere "bloccato" ogni 2 minuti da un papà qui ed un papà là...), ma dall'altro che mi ha fatto riflettere.
> Nella riflessione voi c'entrate un fracco, anche perché ciò che scrivete non sarà oro colato, ma sicuramente è molto più prezioso di tante "pacche sulle spalle".
> *Ho già detto a mia moglie che domani sera dovremo parlare ben bene, partirò all'attacco, tanto, di suo, non ho più nulla da perdere; il mio obiettivo è investire sui figli; il resto verrà da se*.


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei calmo e sereno e sicuro?
> Cosa ti aspetti?


Abbastanza, anche se so che è momentanea - spero duri sino a dopodomani, và.

Non mi aspetto nulla di particolare (indietro non si torna), ma mi aspetto responsabilità e rispetto per qualsiasi decisione si prenderà.


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :up:
> ti senti un po' meno solo? Io qui ci sto bene  .
> E' come stare ad un tavolino di  un bar con degli amici.


certo che mi sento meno solo, chi può resistere a cotante simpatiche faccine? :mexican:

Mi sa che questo mese finisco le 30 ore di Fastweb un po' prima del tempo, ma ne è valsa la pena...


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> certo che mi sento meno solo, chi può resistere a cotante simpatiche faccine? :mexican:
> 
> Mi sa che questo mese finisco le 30 ore di Fastweb un po' prima del tempo, ma ne è valsa la pena...


sono proprio contenta di leggerti un po' più allegro.
Davvero!
Notte a tutti ancora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Abbastanza, anche se so che è momentanea - spero duri sino a dopodomani, và.
> 
> Non mi aspetto nulla di particolare (indietro non si torna), ma mi aspetto responsabilità e rispetto per qualsiasi decisione si prenderà.


 Bene.
:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> certo che mi sento meno solo, chi può resistere a cotante simpatiche faccine? :mexican:
> 
> Mi sa che questo mese finisco le 30 ore di Fastweb un po' prima del tempo, ma ne è valsa la pena...


 Spero di leggerti il prima possibile.
Non so che consigli dare a un uomo.
A un'amica direi di farsi bella e sentirsi forte!


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono proprio contenta di leggerti un po' più allegro.
> Davvero!
> Notte a tutti ancora


Gracias, buona notte a tutti anche da me.


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spero di leggerti il prima possibile.
> Non so che consigli dare a un uomo.
> A un'amica direi di farsi bella e sentirsi forte!


Ma io sono già bello, e che muscoli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma io sono già bello, e che muscoli!


 Perfetto!


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma io sono già bello, e che muscoli!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perfetto!


 
Peccato che sia così giovane :mrgreen: :mrgreen:.


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma io sono già bello, e che muscoli!


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho già detto a mia moglie che domani sera dovremo parlare ben bene, partirò all'attacco, tanto, di suo, non ho più nulla da perdere; il mio obiettivo è investire sui figli; il resto verrà da se.


Bravo. Fermezza e dignità.


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Ciao a tutti, spero abbiate passato un ottimo fine settimana.
Siamo alla resa dei conti quindi.
Parlando questo weekend con mia moglie siamo arrivati a queste conclusioni:
1) Se tutti i problemi, diciamo, "logistici" si chiudono in fretta, ci separeremo presto, pur mantenendo uno status di sposati. Praticamente una "simulazione di separazione". Solo perché vogliamo evitare un passo che, se fatto ora, non darà più possibilità di tornare indietro. So che alcuni di voi non capiranno questa scelta, ma credo che, a conti fatti, è la più saggia e meno traumatica al momento, e questo vale per tutti. Non sto a scendere nel dettaglio, ma è la soluzione che ci sembra più giusta.
2) Lo scopo principale è quello di preservare lo status di genitori e di non traumatizzare ulteriormente i bambini.
3) Spero di avere la disponibilità di una casa di famiglia, che i bimbi conoscono, così da poter anch'io trascorrere del tempo con loro durante il weekend. Questa casa, però, sarà transitoria, fintanto che non troverò una sistemazione che mi sleghi completamente da obblighi verso la mia precedente famiglia. L'idea di tornare a fare il figliol (poco) prodigo, proprio non mi va giù.
4) Non so se ho fatto bene a controllare mia moglie in passato. Lei dice che comunque non sarebbe cambiato nulla in quanto non era più innamorata di me. Sostiene che non dovevo controllarla, che secondo lei voglio metterle guinzaglio e museruola, che non è un comportamento da tenere e che lo faccio solo per volerle male e screditarla. Da parte mia ho ribattuto che, se non avessi avuto delle motivazioni per dubitare di lei, non mi sarebbe mai venuto in testa di controllarla, pur coscientemente sapendo che non ne ho il diritto. E se ritiene di aver fatto la cosa giusta in piena coscienza, allora perché fare le cose di nascosto? Il fatto che io sia una persona, che abbia libertà di fare come meglio crede, non mi esonera dal preoccuparmi che questa stessa libertà di cui godo può superare il limite della libertà altrui, quindi superando il limite del rispetto altrui. In più, considerando che sono prima di tutto un marito e che ho delle responsabilità ben definite, il limite è ancora più marcato, e quindi sono maggiormente tenuto a rispettarlo. Questo vale per entrambi i coniugi.
Se avessi voluto screditarla agli occhi degli altri, l'avrei sputtanata. Ma non l'ho fatto, ed in più, ho sempre ribattuto che non voglio lei sia screditata da nessuno e che tutti la rispettino sempre come madre e donna, perché se lo merita.
5) In sintesi, lo scopo è quello di "separarci ma senza rancori né rimorsi, assumendosi ognuno le proprie responsabilità, contribuendo in modo diretto alla crescita dei figli, separatamente e, quando necessario, unitamente".

Se avete commenti, suggerimenti, od altro da dirmi, sarei felicissimo di riceverli.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se avete commenti, suggerimenti, od altro da dirmi, sarei felicissimo di riceverli.



Solo un forte abbraccio.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, spero abbiate passato un ottimo fine settimana.
> Siamo alla resa dei conti quindi.
> Parlando questo weekend con mia moglie siamo arrivati a queste conclusioni:
> 1) Se tutti i problemi, diciamo, "logistici" si chiudono in fretta, ci separeremo presto, pur mantenendo uno status di sposati. Praticamente una "simulazione di separazione". Solo perché vogliamo evitare un passo che, se fatto ora, non darà più possibilità di tornare indietro. So che alcuni di voi non capiranno questa scelta, ma credo che, a conti fatti, è la più saggia e meno traumatica al momento, e questo vale per tutti. Non sto a scendere nel dettaglio, ma è la soluzione che ci sembra più giusta.
> ...


Direi che è la cosa più importante. Non capiscola storia della simulazione..tu continui a stare in casa? Quanto tempo?


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Solo un forte abbraccio.


 Quoto.


----------



## geisha (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, spero abbiate passato un ottimo fine settimana.
> Siamo alla resa dei conti quindi.
> Parlando questo weekend con mia moglie siamo arrivati a queste conclusioni:
> 1) Se tutti i problemi, diciamo, "logistici" si chiudono in fretta, ci separeremo presto, pur mantenendo uno status di sposati. Praticamente una "simulazione di separazione". Solo perché vogliamo evitare un passo che, se fatto ora, non darà più possibilità di tornare indietro. So che alcuni di voi non capiranno questa scelta, ma credo che, a conti fatti, è la più saggia e meno traumatica al momento, e questo vale per tutti. Non sto a scendere nel dettaglio, ma è la soluzione che ci sembra più giusta.
> ...


quoto tutto un solo commento se decidete per i separati in casa sarà molto dura, l'ho dovuto fare per pochi mesi e diciamo che è un periodo transitorio in cui è molto facile alimentare discussioni, liti e attriti. definite bene subito i contorni di questa temporanea convivenza, perchè non sarà come prima, parlo soprattutto di cose tecniche legate alla convivenza.


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Direi che è la cosa più importante. Non capiscola storia della simulazione..tu continui a stare in casa? Quanto tempo?


Ciao Abigail, no, non sto in casa, mi sono spiegato male. Andrò in una casa di famiglia (mia), sempre che sia possibile, e spero temporaneamente finché non troverò sistemazione diversa. Lo faccio anche perché almeno, se i bimbi vengono a trovarmi durante il weekend, possono rimanere con me e dormire da me. La casa la conoscono, quindi non sarebbe un'ulteriore trauma per loro.
Ora dovrò contattare mia madre e parlarle della situazione, usando le migliori parole mai usate durante un discorso estremamente delicato.
Vi farò sapere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, spero abbiate passato un ottimo fine settimana.
> Siamo alla resa dei conti quindi.
> Parlando questo weekend con mia moglie siamo arrivati a queste conclusioni:
> 1) Se tutti i problemi, diciamo, "logistici" si chiudono in fretta, ci separeremo presto, pur mantenendo uno status di sposati. Praticamente una "simulazione di separazione". Solo perché vogliamo evitare un passo che, se fatto ora, non darà più possibilità di tornare indietro. So che alcuni di voi non capiranno questa scelta, ma credo che, a conti fatti, è la più saggia e meno traumatica al momento, e questo vale per tutti. Non sto a scendere nel dettaglio, ma è la soluzione che ci sembra più giusta.
> ...


 Capisco, lo so, che la separazione legale fa più impressione e quindi comprendo l'arrivarci per gradi. Così come non ci si spsa al terzo appuntamento, ma ci vuole un fidanzamento, forse ci vuole uno s-fidanzamento.
Però sappi che la separazione legale è reversibilissima e che per tornare insieme i conuigi non debbono nemmemno darne comunicazione in carta semplice al tribunale che ha stabilito la separazione.
Certo la separazione legale richiede la separazione del domicilio, quindi, finché non si trova una soluzione, non può essere attuata.
Non considerare le cose che dice ora come "vere" sono suoi ragionamenti confusi, non fartene ferire.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Abigail, no, non sto in casa, mi sono spiegato male. Andrò in una casa di famiglia (mia), sempre che sia possibile, e spero temporaneamente finché non troverò sistemazione diversa. Lo faccio anche perché almeno, *se i bimbi vengono a trovarmi durante il weekend*, possono rimanere con me e dormire da me. La casa la conoscono, quindi non sarebbe un'ulteriore trauma per loro.
> Ora dovrò contattare mia madre e parlarle della situazione, usando le migliori parole mai usate durante un discorso estremamente delicato.
> Vi farò sapere.



Avete parlato di come fare con i bambini immagino... c'è la possibilità di un affido condiviso? Scusa se te lo chiedo...


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Abigail, no, non sto in casa, mi sono spiegato male. Andrò in una casa di famiglia (mia), sempre che sia possibile, e spero temporaneamente finché non troverò sistemazione diversa. Lo faccio anche perché almeno, se i bimbi vengono a trovarmi durante il weekend, possono rimanere con me e dormire da me. La casa la conoscono, quindi non sarebbe un'ulteriore trauma per loro.
> Ora dovrò contattare mia madre e parlarle della situazione, usando le migliori parole mai usate durante un discorso estremamente delicato.
> Vi farò sapere.


Ti auguro che tutto vada come vuoi tu.
Mi sembra che tu stia facendo le cose giuste. Bravissimo!!


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Avete parlato di come fare con i bambini immagino... c'è la possibilità di un affido condiviso? Scusa se te lo chiedo...


Sì, avevo inizialmente detto che mi sarei preso i bimbi tutti i weekend, visto che lei li terrebbe durante la settimana, ma lei ha detto no, uno a me e uno a te. Forse è giusto così. Poi, oltre allo spazio individuale dove i bimbi stanno con uno dei genitori, sarebbe giusto trovare anche occasioni dove ci siano entrambi i genitori (penso alle feste, cene Natale, manifestazioni teatro, saggi bambini, ecc.).
Poi ci sono altre difficoltà logistiche che dobbiamo ancora definire, ma piano piano tutti i nodi verranno al pettine.


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ti auguro che tutto vada come vuoi tu.
> Mi sembra che tu stia facendo le cose giuste. Bravissimo!!


Abigail, mi gira la testa con il tuo nuovo avatar...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Abigail, mi gira la testa con il tuo nuovo avatar...


Meno male che glielo hai detto tu, non avevo il coraggio di dirle che l'avatar che aveva cambiato, su mia richiesta, mi faceva girar la testa!:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sì, avevo inizialmente detto che mi sarei preso i bimbi tutti i weekend, visto che lei li terrebbe durante la settimana, ma lei ha detto no, uno a me e uno a te. Forse è giusto così. Poi, oltre allo spazio individuale dove i bimbi stanno con uno dei genitori, sarebbe giusto trovare anche occasioni dove ci siano entrambi i genitori (penso alle feste, cene Natale, manifestazioni teatro, saggi bambini, ecc.).
> Poi ci sono altre difficoltà logistiche che dobbiamo ancora definire, ma piano piano tutti i nodi verranno al pettine.



Non ho una opinione personale, ma leggo che quando i genitori si separano è meglio non dare "false speranze" ai bimbi con riunioni di famiglia, che li possono confondere.
Ripeto, io non so.

Sempre opinione personale, giusto che i bimbi vivano i we anche con la madre. A questo punto però è ugualmente vero che è importante che vivano la quotidianeità della settimana pure col padre.
Ne hanno bisogno loro quanto te, parlane con tua moglie, di sicuro vi accorderete.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Meno male che glielo hai detto tu, non avevo il coraggio di dirle che l'avatar che aveva cambiato, su mia richiesta, mi faceva girar la testa!:mexican:


tiè:carneval:


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tiè:carneval:


Ora svengo...:condom:


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non ho una opinione personale, ma leggo che quando i genitori si separano è meglio non dare "false speranze" ai bimbi con riunioni di famiglia, che li possono confondere.
> Ripeto, io non so.
> 
> Sempre opinione personale, giusto che i bimbi vivano i we anche con la madre. A questo punto però è ugualmente vero che è importante che vivano la quotidianeità della settimana pure col padre.
> Ne hanno bisogno loro quanto te, parlane con tua moglie, di sicuro vi accorderete.


E' vero anche quanto dici. Ma non devono essere viste come false speranze. In fondo non stiamo dicendo loro che papà e mamma si rimettono "insieme", ma bensì che sono insieme per aiutarli e presenti quando hanno bisogno di entrambi.

Per quanto riguarda la quotidianità, sarà piuttosto difficile, in quanto andrò a vivere a circa 35km da dove vivo ora. Già ho pensato di essere lì la mattina presto x portare i bimbi a scuola (orari massacranti, ma sarei disposto a farlo), così che mia moglie possa andare al lavoro entro l'orario. Sono difficoltà che al momento non hanno una particolare soluzione, ma forse, con il tempo qualcosa di diverso si troverà.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tiè:carneval:


:unhappy:



dave.one ha detto:


> Ora svengo...:condom:


 Ti seguo...:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

siete incontentabili!:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> siete incontentabili!:unhappy:


 Ma son sempre gli stessi!!
Ecco qua:
http://www.ipmart-forum.it/showthread.php?292289-Emoticon-Tsuki-(coniglio-bianco)


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma son sempre gli stessi!!
> Ecco qua:
> http://www.ipmart-forum.it/showthread.php?292289-Emoticon-Tsuki-(coniglio-bianco)


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' vero anche quanto dici. Ma non devono essere viste come false speranze. In fondo non stiamo dicendo loro che papà e mamma si rimettono "insieme", ma bensì che sono insieme per aiutarli e presenti quando hanno bisogno di entrambi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la quotidianità, sarà piuttosto difficile, in quanto andrò a vivere a circa 35km da dove vivo ora. Già ho pensato di essere lì la mattina presto x portare i bimbi a scuola (orari massacranti, ma sarei disposto a farlo), così che mia moglie possa andare al lavoro entro l'orario. Sono difficoltà che al momento non hanno una particolare soluzione, ma forse, con il tempo qualcosa di diverso si troverà.


 La presenza di entrambi i genitori in occasioni pubbliche quali feste scolastiche, saggi, cerimonie è normale e ausoicata da ogni bambino. Non si fanno confondere da questo. E' ben diverso per le vacanze insieme, tanto diffuse tra le coppie famose (forse perché possono prendere ville diverse...) e che confondono i bambini.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 E daiiii...scherzo!






Questo con le sbarre è carino!


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La presenza di entrambi i genitori in occasioni pubbliche quali feste scolastiche, saggi, cerimonie è normale e ausoicata da ogni bambino. Non si fanno confondere da questo. E' ben diverso per le vacanze insieme, tanto diffuse tra le coppie famose (forse perché possono prendere ville diverse...) e che confondono i bambini.


Infatti, le vacanze direi che non sono al momento contemplate da passare insieme. Le feste "comandate", come anche, ad esempio, l'andare a sciare assieme agli amici, oppure altre occasioni di ritrovo per i bimbi, sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Infatti, le vacanze direi che non sono al momento contemplate da passare insieme. Le feste "comandate", come anche, ad esempio, l'andare a sciare assieme agli amici, oppure altre occasioni di ritrovo per i bimbi, sì.


 Uhm ...sciare ..uhm ...forse non so cosa intendi...per me è vacanza insieme.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uhm ...sciare ..uhm ...forse non so cosa intendi...per me è vacanza insieme.


 Anche per me.
Per feste comandate io pensavo a Natale, Capodanno, compleanni dei bimbi, saggi di fine anno, ecc...
O no?


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche per me.
> Per feste comandate io pensavo a Natale, Capodanno, compleanni dei bimbi, saggi di fine anno, ecc...
> O no?


No, non sarebbero vacanze, in quanto sarebbe toccata e fuga in un giorno (a volte metà giornata, le piste da sci sono a 30/45 minuti da qui), e peraltro assieme ad altri papà e bambini.
adesso che hanno cominciato a sciare da 2 anni a questa parte, non me la sento di interrompere il ciclo virtuoso. Se si può seguirli tutti e due OK, sennò bisognerà fare un sacrificio. Insomma, sono in 3 a sciare, seguirli tutti insieme soltanto uno di noi due è un po' difficile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> No, non sarebbero vacanze, in quanto sarebbe toccata e fuga in un giorno (a volte metà giornata, le piste da sci sono a 30/45 minuti da qui), e peraltro assieme ad altri papà e bambini.
> adesso che hanno cominciato a sciare da 2 anni a questa parte, non me la sento di interrompere il ciclo virtuoso. Se si può seguirli tutti e due OK, sennò bisognerà fare un sacrificio. Insomma, sono in 3 a sciare, seguirli tutti insieme soltanto uno di noi due è un po' difficile...


 E' come portarli a nuoto o a pallavolo ...capisco.:up:


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' come portarli a nuoto o a pallavolo ...capisco.:up:


 :up:


----------



## megliosola (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Infatti, le vacanze direi che non sono al momento contemplate da passare insieme. Le feste "comandate", come anche, ad esempio, l'andare a sciare assieme agli amici, oppure altre occasioni di ritrovo per i bimbi, sì.


 
mi dispiace tanto per tutto quello che sta accadendo, ci sono passata ed è terribile...per quanto può servirti ti sono vicina...
però...io prenderei le distanze sul passare insieme vacanze e feste se avete deciso di separarvi...meglio non abituare i bambini a cose che un giorno non potrebbero avere più (per es nel caso di una convivenza di uno di voi due)...
mah...non so, io all'epoca non ho accettato e alla lunga è stato meglio così...in modo che quando sparisce per cose sue i bambini non ci fanno caso + di tanto


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' vero anche quanto dici. Ma non devono essere viste come false speranze. In fondo non stiamo dicendo loro che papà e mamma si rimettono "insieme", ma bensì che sono insieme per aiutarli e presenti quando hanno bisogno di entrambi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la quotidianità, sarà piuttosto difficile, in quanto andrò a vivere a circa 35km da dove vivo ora. Già ho pensato di essere lì la mattina presto x portare i bimbi a scuola (orari massacranti, ma sarei disposto a farlo), *così che mia moglie possa andare al lavoro entro l'orario*. Sono difficoltà che al momento non hanno una particolare soluzione, ma forse, con il tempo qualcosa di diverso si troverà.


Tu sei troppo "una brava persona": quello che scrivi qui e nei post precedenti ti fa veramente onore perchè di persone che abbiano saputo reagire con la tua dignità, la tua lucidità e soprattutto con la tua signorilità ad un tradimento ce ne sono davvero poche in giro ma proprio per la stima che nutro nei tuoi confronti voglio invitarti a pensare un pò più a te stesso e non lo dico solo in base al grassetto ripreso. Devi iniziare con le piccole cose a pensare che ora ci sei Tu ed i tuoi figli e che tua moglie fa parte del passato, le vorrai sempre ed infinitamente bene ma è parte del passato e qualora dovesse tornare in futuro sappi che sarete entrambi diversi, perchè queste cose cambiano le persone ed i rapporti, fanno venire fuori verità non dette in precedenza per cui si guarda tutto con occhi diversi.

Reagire come stai reagendo tu ad un evento doloroso e complicato qual'è una separazione non è da molti, dunque questo è un ulteriore segno di maturità da parte tua, e tra l'altro i meccanismi che spingono tua moglie a dirti "l'amore nei tuoi confronti è finito" sono complessi e fanno farte dello stato confusionale in cui probabilmente lei versa, anche se, ne sono certo, ad una tua domanda in merito lei ti risponderà che è lucidissima, dunque dai al tutto un peso relativo e non lasciar prendere il sopravvento dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla voglia di rivalsa che, in questi casi, posso annidarsi nei meandri più nascosti della nostra mente anche in quella di persone come te che sembrano non nutrirne affatto. Fai tutto solo ed esclusivamente per il tuo bene: non dico di essere egosita ma fai le scelte in funzione del tuo futuro affinchè possa regalarti le gioie che meriti. 

In bocca la lupo per tutto. 

:up:


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> mi dispiace tanto per tutto quello che sta accadendo, ci sono passata ed è terribile...per quanto può servirti ti sono vicina...
> però...io prenderei le distanze sul passare insieme vacanze e feste se avete deciso di separarvi...meglio non abituare i bambini a cose che un giorno non potrebbero avere più (per es *nel caso di una convivenza di uno di voi due*)...
> mah...non so, io all'epoca non ho accettato e alla lunga è stato meglio così...in modo che* quando sparisce per cose sue i bambini non ci fanno caso + di tanto*


Sai, quanto hai espresso ha del paradossale (non è una critica, è solo una riflessione): ci si separa perché si stia bene, ma si fa di tutto per stare insieme e far felici i bimbi, perché si accorgano il meno possibile del dramma dei genitori, dramma che non deve loro interessare fin quanto sia possibile.
Ho fatto presente a mia moglie che, se le cose andranno come stabilito, c'è la possibilità che, in futuro, io trovi nuove amicizie, e che "uno di noi due", in questo caso me, si innamori di un'altra persona... Quindi non è questione di sparire, anche perché un "padre" responsabile non sparisce mai, ma piuttosto che un padre lo sia sempre in qualsiasi situazione egli si venga a trovare.
Il rischio è da tenere in conto e non sottovalutare, ma ciò non mi esime dalla responsabilità, se ci tengo veramente, di essere padre comunque e quandunque e di interessarmi all'educazione ed alla crescita al meglio possibile dei miei tre tesori.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Io però farei un passo indietro, Dave: non pensi che ora che tu hai messo le carte in tavola, lei possa trovarsi le spalle meno coperte di quel che pensava e fare un passo indietro verso la realizzazione del disastro che ha combinato?
Non pensi residui ancora una chance per voi e la vostra famiglia?!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sì, avevo inizialmente detto che mi sarei preso i bimbi tutti i weekend, visto che lei li terrebbe durante la settimana, ma lei ha detto no, uno a me e uno a te. Forse è giusto così. Poi, oltre allo spazio individuale dove i bimbi stanno con uno dei genitori, sarebbe giusto trovare anche occasioni dove ci siano entrambi i genitori (penso alle feste, cene Natale, manifestazioni teatro, saggi bambini, ecc.).
> Poi ci sono altre difficoltà logistiche che dobbiamo ancora definire, ma piano piano tutti i nodi verranno al pettine.



non penso vederli un week - end ogni due basti per l'avviso condiviso...penso di toccherà anche mezza settimana, un mio amico ha risolto così. Mezza settimana ciascuno, e we alterni!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo "una brava persona": quello che scrivi qui e nei post precedenti ti fa veramente onore perchè di persone che abbiano saputo reagire con la tua dignità, la tua lucidità e soprattutto con la tua signorilità ad un tradimento ce ne sono davvero poche in giro ma proprio per la stima che nutro nei tuoi confronti voglio invitarti a pensare un pò più a te stesso e non lo dico solo in base al grassetto ripreso. Devi iniziare con le piccole cose a pensare che ora ci sei Tu ed i tuoi figli e che tua moglie fa parte del passato, le vorrai sempre ed infinitamente bene ma è parte del passato e qualora dovesse tornare in futuro sappi che sarete entrambi diversi, perchè queste cose cambiano le persone ed i rapporti, fanno venire fuori verità non dette in precedenza per cui si guarda tutto con occhi diversi.
> 
> Reagire come stai reagendo tu ad un evento doloroso e complicato qual'è una separazione non è da molti, dunque questo è un ulteriore segno di maturità da parte tua, e tra l'altro i meccanismi che spingono tua moglie a dirti "l'amore nei tuoi confronti è finito" sono complessi e fanno farte dello stato confusionale in cui probabilmente lei versa, anche se, ne sono certo, ad una tua domanda in merito lei ti risponderà che è lucidissima, dunque dai al tutto un peso relativo e non lasciar prendere il sopravvento dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla voglia di rivalsa che in questi casi posso annidarsi nei meandri più nascosti della nostra mente anche in quella di persone come te che sembrano non nutrirne affatto. Fai tutto solo ed esclusivamente per il tuo bene: non dico di essere egosita ma fai le scelte in funzione del tuo futuro affinchè possa regalarti le gioie che meriti.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. 
E' molto bello vedere quanto tieni al tuo rapporto con i figli e quanto cerchi di non trasmettere a loro il dolore che tua moglie ti ha procurato.
Anche il fatto che la ritieni una brava mamma e donna ti fa onore e dimostra che riesci ad andare oltre il torto subito.
Trovo molto positivo che prendi in considerazione il fatto di poterti di nuovo innamorare, non è da tutti dopo un'esperienza come la tua
Sulle vacanze, festività, ecc ho due amici separati da anni che trascorrono sempre insieme le festività e una settimana di vacanza. Il figlio nè è felice e ha ben chiaro che comunque tutto poi torna come prima.
Quindi credo che in questo tu debba decidere come meglio ritieni opportuno
Un grosso in bocca al lupo


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io però farei un passo indietro, Dave: non pensi che ora che tu hai messo le carte in tavola, lei possa trovarsi le spalle meno coperte di quel che pensava e fare un passo indietro verso la realizzazione del disastro che ha combinato?
> Non pensi residui ancora una chance per voi e la vostra famiglia?!


In tutta onestà, Verena? No.
Se una persona dichiara, apertamente e senza mezzi termini, che non ti ama più, e che non ti ha mai amato, che non ha mai provato attrazione, che la complicità non c'è mai stata, che si è sbagliata sin dall'inizio... E se dal canto mio, ammetto apertamente le mie differenze caratteriali, il fatto che non sono stato all'altezza della situazione, che non ho le "palle" che ha mia moglie, e via discorrendo...

Per farla breve: quando si pensa al tempo passato e non si trova una base comune dalla quale ripartire...

L'unica cosa che posso dire adesso è che solo il tempo dirà chi aveva ragione.


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> E' molto bello vedere quanto tieni al tuo rapporto con i figli e quanto cerchi di *non trasmettere a loro il dolore che tua moglie ti ha procurato*.
> Anche il fatto che la ritieni una brava mamma e donna ti fa onore e dimostra che riesci ad andare oltre il torto subito.
> Trovo molto positivo che *prendi in considerazione il fatto di poterti di nuovo innamorare*, non è da tutti dopo un'esperienza come la tua
> ...


Vedi farfalla, non è corretto dire il dolore che mia moglie mi ha procurato. Il dolore che ho ricevuto è frutto di qualcosa di cui io ne sono tanto colpevole quanto mia moglie.
Quindi, più che dolore proveniente da mia moglie, opterei per un dolore che mi sono procurato e che ha trovato benzina per cui bruciare.

Sull'innamorarsi di nuovo, non ne nego la possibilità. Sai, uno fa esperienza di ciò che gli è capitato, e se è abbastanza scaltro, dovrebbe trarne degli spunti di crescita per non commettere in futuro di nuovo gli stessi errori (più facile a dirsi che a farsi). L'unico scoglio, a mio modesto parere, più difficile da superare, è la mancanza di fiducia causata da ciò che ritengo comunque lesivo del rispetto altrui. Ma ce ne sarà del tempo per superare anche questo scoglio.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi farfalla, non è corretto dire il dolore che mia moglie mi ha procurato. Il dolore che ho ricevuto è frutto di qualcosa di cui io ne sono tanto colpevole quanto mia moglie.
> Quindi, più che dolore proveniente da mia moglie, opterei per un dolore che mi sono procurato e che ha trovato benzina per cui bruciare.
> 
> Sull'innamorarsi di nuovo, non ne nego la possibilità. Sai, uno fa esperienza di ciò che gli è capitato, e se è abbastanza scaltro, dovrebbe trarne degli spunti di crescita per non commettere in futuro di nuovo gli stessi errori (più facile a dirsi che a farsi). L'unico scoglio, a mio modesto parere, più difficile da superare, è la mancanza di fiducia causata da ciò che ritengo comunque lesivo del rispetto altrui. Ma ce ne sarà del tempo per superare anche questo scoglio.


Bè che dire, ce ne fossero di persone come te:up:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso vederli un week - end ogni due basti per l'avviso condiviso...penso di toccherà anche mezza settimana, un mio amico ha risolto così. Mezza settimana ciascuno, e we alterni!


 Questo lo consiglio davvero!! :up:


----------



## minnie (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, spero abbiate passato un ottimo fine settimana.
> Siamo alla resa dei conti quindi.
> Parlando questo weekend con mia moglie siamo arrivati a queste conclusioni:
> 1) Se tutti i problemi, diciamo, "logistici" si chiudono in fretta, ci separeremo presto, pur mantenendo uno status di sposati. Praticamente una "simulazione di separazione". Solo perché vogliamo evitare un passo che, se fatto ora, non darà più possibilità di tornare indietro. So che alcuni di voi non capiranno questa scelta, ma credo che, a conti fatti, è la più saggia e meno traumatica al momento, e questo vale per tutti. Non sto a scendere nel dettaglio, ma è la soluzione che ci sembra più giusta.
> ...


Sei veramente veramente veramente una bella persona. Non ti meriti di soffrire. 
Io ho provato a accennare la possibilità di separazione al mio compagno, ma la reazione non è stata quella della moglie, quindi devo avere una "preparazione" pratica e psicologica migliore prima di mettere in pratica, ma vorrei potermene andare anche io come stai facendo tu.
Personalmente condivido tutti i tuoi ragionamenti e passi.
Un abbraccio


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sei veramente veramente veramente una bella persona. Non ti meriti di soffrire.
> Io ho *provato a accennare la possibilità di separazione al mio compagno*, ma la reazione non è stata quella della moglie, quindi devo avere una "preparazione" pratica e psicologica migliore prima di mettere in pratica, ma vorrei potermene andare anche io come stai facendo tu.
> Personalmente condivido tutti i tuoi ragionamenti e passi.
> Un abbraccio


In che senso? perché accennare e non trovare una soluzione soddisfacente per entrambi? Oppure viaggiate su binari diversi e uno dei due non scende a compromessi?


----------



## megliosola (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai, quanto hai espresso ha del paradossale (non è una critica, è solo una riflessione): ci si separa perché si stia bene, ma si fa di tutto per stare insieme e far felici i bimbi, perché si accorgano il meno possibile del dramma dei genitori, dramma che non deve loro interessare fin quanto sia possibile.
> Ho fatto presente a mia moglie che, se le cose andranno come stabilito, c'è la possibilità che, in futuro, io trovi nuove amicizie, e che "uno di noi due", in questo caso me, si innamori di un'altra persona... Quindi non è questione di sparire, anche perché un "padre" responsabile non sparisce mai, ma piuttosto che un padre lo sia sempre in qualsiasi situazione egli si venga a trovare.
> Il rischio è da tenere in conto e non sottovalutare, ma ciò non mi esime dalla responsabilità, se ci tengo veramente, di essere padre comunque e quandunque e di interessarmi all'educazione ed alla crescita al meglio possibile dei miei tre tesori.


 
ecco l'hai detto: ci si separa per stare bene... e a te farebbe bene passare le vacanze di natale con i tuoi figli tua moglie e un probabile compagno o compagna??...
o magari vedere durante la cena che il cell squilla ecc.???
credo che una scelta vada fatta anche nel proprio interesse, che di riflesso si ripercuote sul benessere dei figli (come nel mio caso per es...ho preferito così per evitare drammi in casa con i bambini piccoli)
sul "si fa di tutto per stare insieme e far felici i bambini" ho i miei dubbi


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> ecco l'hai detto: ci si separa per stare bene... e a te farebbe bene passare le vacanze di natale con i tuoi figli tua moglie e un probabile compagno o compagna??...
> o magari vedere durante la cena che il cell squilla ecc.???
> credo che una scelta vada fatta anche nel proprio interesse, che di riflesso si ripercuote sul benessere dei figli (come nel mio caso per es...ho preferito così per evitare drammi in casa con i bambini piccoli)
> sul "*si fa di tutto per stare insieme e far felici i bambini"* ho i miei dubbi


... sempre che entrambi lo desiderino, e ciò non sia fonte di malesseri che sfociano poi in una repressione del proprio ego e fonte di rancori prima, e di infelicità poi.
Sul resto, credo che quando arriverà quel momento, altra carne verrà messa sul piatto, e si dovrà ponderare bene il da farsi. Meglio mettere le cose in chiaro sin da prima, per evitare malintesi o storte di naso poi... E' troppo importante.


----------



## megliosola (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... sempre che entrambi lo desiderino, e ciò non sia fonte di malesseri che sfociano poi in una repressione del proprio ego e fonte di rancori prima, e di infelicità poi.
> Sul resto, credo che quando arriverà quel momento, altra carne verrà messa sul piatto, e si dovrà ponderare bene il da farsi. Meglio mettere le cose in chiaro sin da prima, per evitare malintesi o storte di naso poi... E' troppo importante.


in bocca al lupo dave :up:


----------



## dave.one (30 Agosto 2010)

Per inciso: ho proprio sentito oggi l'avvocato, e giovedì prossimo ho l'appuntamento. _Just in case_...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Per inciso: ho proprio sentito oggi l'avvocato, e giovedì prossimo ho l'appuntamento. _Just in case_...


 Vai a parlargli perché ti dirà cose utiili.
Uscire di casa senza aver mandato una raccomandata con una notifica può avere conseguenze.
Chiaro che lo credi impossibile, ora, avendo parlato serenamente, ma forse non avevi nepure pevisto il tradimento.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai a parlargli perché ti dirà cose utiili.
> Uscire di casa senza aver mandato una raccomandata con una notifica può avere conseguenze.
> Chiaro che lo credi impossibile, ora, avendo parlato serenamente, ma forse non avevi nepure pevisto il tradimento.


 Quoto!!!!! :up:


----------



## Amarax (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' vero anche quanto dici. Ma non devono essere viste come false speranze. In fondo non stiamo dicendo loro che papà e mamma si rimettono "insieme", ma bensì che sono insieme per aiutarli e presenti quando hanno bisogno di entrambi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la quotidianità, sarà piuttosto difficile, in quanto andrò a vivere a circa 35km da dove vivo ora. Già ho pensato di essere lì la mattina presto x portare i bimbi a scuola (orari massacranti, ma sarei disposto a farlo), così che mia moglie possa andare al lavoro entro l'orario. Sono difficoltà che al momento non hanno una particolare soluzione, ma forse, con il tempo qualcosa di diverso si troverà.


 
Sei a 35 km  ma dove lavori?
Se lavori lì ok, se no, non è un tuo problema. Almeno non tutti i giorni. Come facevate prima?
Cerca di mettere te e i tuoi problemi almeno allo stesso livello di quelli dei figli. Soprattutto non abituare lei ad averti dietro l'uscio. Lei non se lo merita. Almeno capisce soa significa avere UNA, dico UNA, difficoltà


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo "una brava persona": quello che scrivi qui e nei post precedenti ti fa veramente onore perchè di persone che abbiano saputo reagire con la tua dignità, la tua lucidità e soprattutto con la tua signorilità ad un tradimento ce ne sono davvero poche in giro ma proprio per la stima che nutro nei tuoi confronti *voglio invitarti a pensare un pò più a te stesso e non lo dico solo in base al grassetto ripreso. Devi iniziare con le piccole cose a pensare che ora ci sei Tu ed i tuoi figli e che tua moglie fa parte del passato*, le vorrai sempre ed infinitamente bene ma è parte del passato e qualora dovesse tornare in futuro sappi che sarete entrambi diversi, perchè queste cose cambiano le persone ed i rapporti, fanno venire fuori verità non dette in precedenza per cui si guarda tutto con occhi diversi.
> 
> Reagire come stai reagendo tu ad un evento doloroso e complicato qual'è una separazione non è da molti, dunque questo è un ulteriore segno di maturità da parte tua, e tra l'altro i meccanismi che spingono tua moglie a dirti "l'amore nei tuoi confronti è finito" sono complessi e fanno farte dello stato confusionale in cui probabilmente lei versa, anche se, ne sono certo, ad una tua domanda in merito lei ti risponderà che è lucidissima, dunque dai al tutto un peso relativo e non lasciar prendere il sopravvento dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla voglia di rivalsa che, in questi casi, posso annidarsi nei meandri più nascosti della nostra mente anche in quella di persone come te che sembrano non nutrirne affatto. *Fai tutto solo ed esclusivamente per il tuo bene: non dico di essere egosita ma fai le scelte in funzione del tuo futuro affinchè possa regalarti le gioie che meriti*.
> 
> ...





amarax ha detto:


> Sei a 35 km  ma dove lavori?
> Se lavori lì ok, se no, non è un tuo problema. Almeno non tutti i giorni. Come facevate prima?
> *Cerca di mettere te e i tuoi problemi almeno allo stesso livello di quelli dei figli. Soprattutto non abituare lei ad averti dietro l'uscio. Lei non se lo merita. Almeno capisce soa significa avere UNA, dico UNA, difficoltà*


Ti Quoto: è un pò quello che gli suggerivo nel mio precedente post che ho ripreso. La moglie di Dave (come del resto la mia ex) è abituata troppo bene dal marito ed optare per una separazione vuol dire anche non poter più contare sull'altro per le cose imposte dalla quotidianeità, e ti diro di più dovrebbe limitare allo stretto indispensable anche i contatti perchè anche la sola nostra voce o presenza fa capire all'altro che in fondo noi ci siamo ancora sotto qualche forma mentre, poi che in fondo ci si continui a volersi del bene è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi farfalla, non è corretto dire il dolore che mia moglie mi ha procurato. Il dolore che ho ricevuto è frutto di qualcosa di cui io ne sono tanto colpevole quanto mia moglie.
> Quindi, più che dolore proveniente da mia moglie, opterei per un dolore che mi sono procurato e che ha trovato benzina per cui bruciare.
> 
> Sull'innamorarsi di nuovo, non ne nego la possibilità. Sai, uno fa esperienza di ciò che gli è capitato, e se è abbastanza scaltro, dovrebbe trarne degli spunti di crescita per non commettere in futuro di nuovo gli stessi errori (più facile a dirsi che a farsi). L'unico scoglio, a mio modesto parere, più difficile da superare, è la mancanza di fiducia causata da ciò che ritengo comunque lesivo del rispetto altrui. Ma ce ne sarà del tempo per superare anche questo scoglio.


Beh io se fossi nei tuoi panni, e incontrassi una che mi vuole bene sul serio e che mi dimostra nei fatti che cosa è una donna che ti ama per quello che sei e per come sei, io mi darei alla pazza gioia. Sai che botta per la tua ex moglie, se ti vede felice con un'altra donna? Per questo è importante che non stai lì a piangerti addosso come una femminuccia su quanto male ti ha fatto tua moglie. La tua pretendente lo vivrebbe come una giustificazione per non lasciarsi andare. Eh? Ovvio i piedi di piombo sono più che leciti. 
Ma proprio in questi mesi ho assistito alla rinascita di una donna che come te ha preso il coraggio a due mani e ha fatto quel che andava fatto. Poi conosce un tizio. Ogni giorno viene da me al bar a raccontarmi di sto tizio.
E mi dice ma cosa ne pensi? Per me sono tutte robe nuove queste, mai provate prima, mica so cosa siano eh? Le ho detto: " Ma Cristo Santo sarai cretina no? Sarai cretina no? Ti capita sta fortuna e stai lì a sindacare?".

Bon passano un paio di mesi e lei inizia a ringraziarmi di tutti gli incoraggiamenti. Poi mi ha presentato il suo nuovo tipo.
Embè dalle stalle alle stelle eh?

Su i coturni:
Non vale la pena passare la vita a sguazzare nella sofferenza.
Voleva dire che doveva andare così.

Anche a me affascina molto come sai affrontare le difficoltà della vita.
COme ti dissi nessuno è immune da niente.

poi Dai lascia perdere le cattiverie che ti dice, lo fa per giustificare sè stessa no? Per sentirsi in diritto di fare certe cose. 
Certo che se mia moglie mi dicesse: non ti ho mai amato, non so che le farei, proprio non lo so.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei a 35 km ma dove lavori?
> Se lavori lì ok, se no, non è un tuo problema. Almeno non tutti i giorni. Come facevate prima?
> Cerca di mettere te e i tuoi problemi almeno allo stesso livello di quelli dei figli. *Soprattutto non abituare lei ad averti dietro l'uscio. Lei non se lo merita. Almeno capisce cosa significa avere UNA, dico UNA, difficoltà*


 Eh sì ...a qualcuno bisognerebbe farglielo provare non assicurargli la colf...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì ...a qualcuno bisognerebbe farglielo provare non assicurargli la colf...


 Beh dai...basta giusto un po' di disponibilità in meno, a volte. No?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh dai...basta giusto un po' di disponibilità in meno, a volte. No?


 Pensavo ad Amarax


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo ad Amarax


Si, l'avevo capito...


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Dave concordo con amarax. In più sarebbe il caso di avere l'affido condiviso come ha detto Verena, tu dovresti fare la tua parte come tua moglie dovrebbe farla e non sperare nella colf Dave. Che non ti abbia amato mai e che non abbia mai provato attrazione per te è folle sai? Cioè se una donna mi dicesse così sinceramente mi preoccuperei per i miei figli, è da psichiatria diretta, ma ci sta sul fatto che adesso lei è cotta del suo amante e quindi tu non sei più nulla nel "qui e adesso" che è tipico.
Dave impara per prima cosa a farti rispettare, tua moglie ti ha strigliato su certe cose e non ne aveva il diritto, quando si è accorta che tutto andava male con te era dirtelo, parlare con te e non cacciarsi nel letto con un altro e questo deve esserti sempre chiaro in testa, mentre dal tuo punto di vista la giustifichi un poco troppo, cioè cadi dietro ai suoi meccanismi di autogiustificazione e di minimizzare quello che ha fatto e massimizzare il tuo.
Dave, tua moglie non ha le palle come dici, se no non ti avrebbe tradito e ti avrebbe parlato prima, è una vile che finge di averle ed è al massimo un poco manipolatrice...e tu sei manipolabile eccome.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Non so, in coscienza devo ribadire (poi però basta che divento noiosa...) che prima di spezzare una famiglia ci si dovrebbe pensare tutti quanti non una ma 1000 volte.
Non fa bene ai figli, non fa bene a nessuno. Crea solitudini e miserie (reali e metaforiche).
Io ho sempre suggerito a Dave l'avvocato perché sua moglie DEVE affrontare la realtà (e finché lui subisce non può farlo), quindi come un mezzo, non un fine.

Personalmente io credo Dave dovrebbe trovare in sé la forza di essere duro ma di dare, al momento opportuno, ancora una chance al loro matrimonio, specie per i figli...


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Personalmente io credo Dave dovrebbe trovare in sé la forza di essere duro ma di dare, al momento opportuno, ancora una chance al loro matrimonio, specie per i figli...


Verena hai ragione ma...lo vedi anche tu che lui non lo farà perchè crede ciacamente alla fregnacce che gli dice la moglie. Lui adesso sarà onesto e capace nella separazione perchè crede che lei non lo abbia mai amato e che non abbia mai provato attrazione, ma spiegargli che non può essere così??? Che i figli non nascono sotto i cavoli? Che un amante annebbia la mente in maniera totale e non ragionevole? Lui non ascolta e se noti non ribatte a queste considerazioni che lo metterebbero davanti alla condizione di dover essere anche duro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, in coscienza devo ribadire (poi però basta che divento noiosa...) che prima di spezzare una famiglia ci si dovrebbe pensare tutti quanti non una ma 1000 volte.
> Non fa bene ai figli, non fa bene a nessuno. Crea solitudini e miserie (reali e metaforiche).
> Io ho sempre suggerito a Dave l'avvocato perché sua moglie DEVE affrontare la realtà (e finché lui subisce non può farlo), quindi come un mezzo, non un fine.
> 
> Personalmente io credo Dave dovrebbe trovare in sé la forza di essere duro ma di dare, al momento opportuno, ancora una chance al loro matrimonio, specie per i figli...


 Un po' difficile che afferma non solo di non essere mai stata davvero attratta da lui (e lui non stenta crederlo per come erano i loro rapporti), ma anche di non averlo mai amato.
E' una premessa che rende impossibile cercare una ricostruzione.


----------



## Amarax (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo ad Amarax


 

:infelice: sono cresciuta tardi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :infelice: sono cresciuta tardi


 Meglio tardi che mai.
Comunque vada, non assicurargli mai più l'accudimento.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio tardi che mai.
> Comunque vada, non assicurargli mai più l'accudimento.


Cioè non fargli da mangiare, non stirargli le camicie e le mutande e se possibile non fare la lavatrice...vediamo se tuo marito sarà così piacente con le future sventurate visto che eri tu a tenere su il suo ego.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè non fargli da mangiare, non stirargli le camicie e le mutande e se possibile non fare la lavatrice...vediamo se tuo marito sarà così piacente con le future sventurate visto che eri tu a tenere su il suo ego.


 Ma ci mancherebbe di ridursi a colf con licenza di amante!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe di ridursi a colf con licenza di amante!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Persa, il maritino in questione si è tenuto l'amante perchè probabilmente era sempre impeccabile grazie alla moglie...uhmmm, mi ci immagino lui in un incontro galante con i vestiti tutti spiegazzati e le mutande orribilmente sporche...credo che una donna scapperebbe in 5 secondi netti.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un po' difficile che afferma non solo di non essere mai stata davvero attratta da lui (e lui non stenta crederlo per come erano i loro rapporti), ma anche di non averlo mai amato.
> E' una premessa che rende impossibile cercare una ricostruzione.



Questo è vero. Anni fa conobbi per via di alcuni miei parenti una giovane coppia, con una bambina. Pochi giorni dopo, venni a sapere che si erano separati: lei aveva un altro, gli ha portato via la casa (che lui stupidamente le aveva intestato al 100 %), e la figlia. Lui poi ha avuto un incidente che l'ha lasciato paralizzato (se questa non è sfiga...)
La frase per sganciarsi? (e stavano insieme fin da ragazzini): Mi hai sempre fatto SCHIFO, vomitavo quando mi toccavi, non ti ho mai amato.

Certe cose sono irrimediabili, in effetti, pero' un briciolo di consapevolezza che lei DELIRA Dave deve mantenerla, come dice giustamente Daniele.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Grazie a tutti x le risposte.
Cerco di fare ordine:
1) Amarax: attualmente lavoro a 15km da casa. Se vado a vivere dove penso (e spero), saranno altri 35km in più. QUindi 50+50 = 100km al giorno circa, senza contare traffico e code.
2)Astonished e Amarax: l'idea chiara che cerco di passare a lei, è che se mi sacrifico NON E' per lei, ma per i bimbi, d'altronde, che altre occasioni avrei di vederli? INfatti vorrei imporre l'idea di venirli a prendere il mattino e portarli a scuola, in quanto sennò, li vedrei soltanto ogni 2 settimane. MA vi rendete conto?? E' inaccettabile!
3) Astonished: sulla quotidianità, è chiaro che non solo per lei, ma per entrambi, ci saranno dei cambiamenti non indifferenti (pensate a me, che devo anche imparare a stirare!!! sul lavare, cucinare, rassettare, pulire, nessun problema, ma stirare...). Anche lei, però, dovrà gestire OGNI GIORNO 3 bambini che soltanto fra pochi anni saranno un po' più autonomi. Quindi cambiamenti per tutti indistintamente.
4) Conte: la questione di un nuovo innamoramento non mi spaventa, anzi. Come te, l'idea soltanto di avere qualcuno che ti ama, che ti apprezza per ciò che sei, con il/la quale ti senti appagato, è molto forte, e lo è ancora di più se lo hai già provato in passato e sai che bene che ti ha fatto. Quindi è da tenere in considerazione e come fatto di vita, non è da denigrare o di che averne paura.
Per quanto riguarda il non essere amati, oramai lo prendo come un dato di fatto. E' stato detto, devo prendere questa informazione come vera anche perché i fatti parlano e tendono verso questa soluzione. Non voglio interpretare le cose che mi dice come cattiverie, in quanto un fondo di verità ce l'hanno. La questione è che al momento, cercare una mediazione sui sentimenti è tempo perso. Perciò è meglio considerare e parlare solamente dei fatti e di ciò che si deve fare per il futuro. Se la famiglia avrà un seguito, sarà per volontà di entrambi e perché entrambi, dopo una sbandata, ci crediamo ancora.
5) Daniele: non sarò la "colf Dave" per mia moglie. Ci mancherebbe. L'ho fatto in passato ma soltanto perché per me dare una mano in casa, quando si hanno 3 bimbi, è corresponsabilità nella gestione della famiglia. Se non ci fossero stati problemi che, a suo modo di vedere, ed anche con il senno di poi direi che sono veritieri e capibili, hanno causato questa "distruzione" dei sentimenti in lei, ma non da poco fa, bensì da molto tempo addietro, probabilmente non sarei qui a parlarne ora. Se una persona non si sente avere fiducia nell'altra, non ci andrà mai a parlare insieme. Se una persona non prova nulla per un altra, non si può pretendere del sentimento che non sarà mai né vero, né genuino. Come dici tu, rimpiango solo di non avere avuto sufficienti palle prima per correggere gli errori che, piano piano, sono venuti a galla. Ma ovviamente con il senno di poi, è tutto facile. Un'esperienza come questa, in ogni caso, ti tempra alla grande. Imparare dai propri errori per non essere diabolici.
6) Verena: prendiamo le cose per quello che sono - la coppia non esiste più, per lo meno, quello che credevamo fosse una coppia. Non essendoci coppia, non c'è famiglia. Ora, per dare una chance alla famiglia, l'unica cosa che si può fare è dare del tempo alle  persone che facevano parte di quella coppia. Lasciarle "respirare" e metabolizzare l'accaduto. La distanza può aiutare a pensare ed a ripensare a ciò che è stato, fare un bilancio e realizzare che cosa è rimasto. I sentimenti sono una brutta bestia a volte, ma non ce ne si può fare a meno. Dopodiché, il tempo ci dirà se è possibile ricreare una famiglia nuova (non tornare indietro), fondata sui medesimi principi ma con delle modifiche importanti nel carattere dei membri della coppia. Senza mai dimenticare che, nel frattempo, non ci si può fermare per nessun motivo al mondo, in quanto i figli crescono ed hanno bisogno di educazione giusta, corretta, equilibrata. Dovrò essere duro, sia ben chiaro; difficile dire adesso se dare una chance al matrimonio, in quanto dipende molto da quanto tempo passerà da "oggi" e per i successivi mesi, da quanto e come ognuno di noi vivrà la propria vita e che cosa resterà del rapporto di "coppia".
7) Daniele: come avevo già detto, non voglio fare il Don Chisciotte di turno e combattere per una causa persa (scusa... Persa!). Combattere per un amore che non c'é e che non c'è mai stato, è da masochisti. Quindi, perché dovrei ricercare adesso un rapporto che non c'è più? che chances ha un matrimonio a queste condizioni? Non sono io che devo lasciare una porta aperta. Io l'avevo lasciata in passato, ma è stata chiusa in men che non si dica.
Ti assicuro, Daniele, che non sarò stato duro, ma nemmeno accondiscendente ultimamente. E' soltanto questione di assimilare e digerire la nuova situazione, per poi prenderne coscienza e ripartire.
8) Verena: non voglio addirittura pensare che lei delira, poiché altrimenti direbbe cose senza senso, ma le cose che dice un senso ce l'hanno! In ogni caso lascio a lei la palla di ricercare se stessa e verificare, nel tempo, se quello che abbiamo deciso è stato un bene oppure no per tutti.

Chiedo scusa se non avrò risposto coerentemente oppure se avrò dimenticato od omesso involontariamente qualche dettaglio, ma di carne al fuoco ce n'é davvero tanta.

Vi faccio un'ultima domanda: i nonni materni vogliono portare i bimbi, prima che cominci la scuola, una settimana in montagna con loro, ed i bimbi sono ENTUSIASTI!!! Direste a loro di no? E con che scusa? Ecco un mio recente dilemma.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti x le risposte.
> Cerco di fare ordine:
> 1) Amarax: attualmente lavoro a 15km da casa. Se vado a vivere dove penso (e spero), saranno altri 35km in più. QUindi 50+50 = 100km al giorno circa, senza contare traffico e code.
> 2)Astonished e Amarax: l'idea chiara che cerco di passare a lei, è che se mi sacrifico NON E' per lei, ma per i bimbi, d'altronde, che altre occasioni avrei di vederli? INfatti vorrei imporre l'idea di venirli a prendere il mattino e portarli a scuola, in quanto sennò, li vedrei soltanto ogni 2 settimane. MA vi rendete conto?? E' inaccettabile!
> ...


Io direi di si assolutamente soprattutto se i bambini ne sono felici.
I nonni non c'entrano, a meno che non mi sia persa qualcosa.
Se i bambini stanno bene con loro perchè impedirglielo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io direi di si assolutamente soprattutto se i bambini ne sono felici.
> I nonni non c'entrano, a meno che non mi sia persa qualcosa.
> Se i bambini stanno bene con loro perchè impedirglielo?


 Concordo.
Ma perché Dave ti poni questo problema?


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io direi di si assolutamente soprattutto se i bambini ne sono felici.
> I nonni non c'entrano, a meno che non mi sia persa qualcosa.
> Se i bambini stanno bene con loro perchè impedirglielo?


quoto! dove sta il problema Dave??


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vi faccio un'ultima domanda: i nonni materni vogliono portare i bimbi, prima che cominci la scuola, una settimana in montagna con loro, ed i bimbi sono ENTUSIASTI!!! Direste a loro di no? E con che scusa? Ecco un mio recente dilemma.


 Quotorei tutti gli altri se non fosse che il tuo dilemma sta nel fatto che siete invitati anche tu e tua moglie...
Ho come l'impressione che sia questo il tuo dilemma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotorei tutti gli altri se non fosse che il tuo dilemma sta nel fatto che siete invitati anche tu e tua moglie...
> Ho come l'impressione che sia questo il tuo dilemma.


 O forse che dovrebbe avvenire contestualmente alla sua uscita di casa.
In questo caso sarei contraria.
La cosa che più ferisce un figlio, grande o picccolo, è sentirsi trattato da oggetto che subisce le decisioni.
Loro meritano un discorso chiaro e sereno di entrambi e di assistere ai cambiamenti.
Chiedi un colloquio a uno psicologo infantile (chiedi alla asl o presso i servizi sociali) per avere una consulenza, se hai dei dubbi.
I figli vanno rispettati nelle loro intelligenza e nella loro affettività. Vanno messi al corrente, ma non responsabilizzati o coinvolti.
Tipo giusto che sappiano che te ne vai e ti vedano preparare le tue cose, ma non devono collaborare a farti la valigia, ma possono darti una foto o un pupazzetto.


----------



## Angel (31 Agosto 2010)

A parte il dilemma...la moglie come ha preso il discorso della separazione? è tranquilla? convinta?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O forse che dovrebbe avvenire contestualmente alla sua uscita di casa.
> In questo caso sarei contraria.
> La cosa che più ferisce un figlio, grande o picccolo, è sentirsi trattato da oggetto che subisce le decisioni.
> Loro meritano un discorso chiaro e sereno di entrambi e di assistere ai cambiamenti.
> ...


 Quoto. :up:


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O forse che dovrebbe avvenire contestualmente alla sua uscita di casa.
> In questo caso sarei contraria.
> La cosa che più ferisce un figlio, grande o picccolo, è sentirsi trattato da oggetto che subisce le decisioni.
> Loro meritano un discorso chiaro e sereno di entrambi e di assistere ai cambiamenti.
> ...


Penso tu abbia centrato il problema: pensavo effettivamente di informare tutti (figli e parenti) già questa settimana, ma questo pone un ostacolo alle mie intenzioni, e quindi si deve rimandare.
Poi, pensate, rimarrei a casa io e mia moglie!! Di che altro potremmo parlare? E' anche qui il mio dilemma.
Oggi abbiamo la seduta dalla psicologa alle 15, forse l'ultima della serie, ma non ci conterei. Chiederemo anche consiglio per quanto riguarda scuola, figli, ed altre cose che pian piano verranno in mente.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> A parte il dilemma...la moglie come ha preso il discorso della separazione? è tranquilla? convinta?


Tranquilla, di facciata, almeno. Dentro sicuramente non lo è. E ci credo.
Ma siccome è abbastanza forte come persona, non mi sorprenderebbe che, a parte forse l'impatto iniziale, non si sconquasserebbe più di tanto.
Anche lei per la separazione è convinta. Fino a quanto, però, non mi è dato sapere. Vedremo alla lunga.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotorei tutti gli altri se non fosse che il tuo dilemma sta nel fatto che siete invitati anche tu e tua moglie...
> Ho come l'impressione che sia questo il tuo dilemma.


No Eliade, come ho scritto sopra in risposta a P/R, noi due non siamo stati invitati... da lì il mio GROSSO dilemma.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

grazie Dave per la lucidissima risposta, hai messo i tuoi sentimenti sul binario giusto, quello di trovare soluzioni concrete. Il resto verrà da sé.

Una parola su tua moglie: il suo delirio è quello LUCIDO dello psicopatico che crede che siccome i vicini facciano rumore, allora vadano uccisi. Insomma, lei non è "pazza", ma vede la realtà tramite una lente deformante. Per cui c'è un'apparente coerenza in ciò che fa e dice, è il punto di vista che è deformato.

Sarebbe curioso sapere cosa ha detto l'altro, che tua moglie si sta separando. So che a te non potrebbe fregarne meno, da un lato, ma sai, la sua reazione potrebbe insegnare tanto a tua moglie, spezzare quella lente "distorta"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Penso tu abbia centrato il problema: pensavo effettivamente di informare tutti (figli e parenti) già questa settimana, ma questo pone un ostacolo alle mie intenzioni, e quindi si deve rimandare.
> Poi, pensate, rimarrei a casa io e mia moglie!! Di che altro potremmo parlare? E' anche qui il mio dilemma.
> Oggi abbiamo la seduta dalla psicologa alle 15, forse l'ultima della serie, ma non ci conterei. Chiederemo anche consiglio per quanto riguarda scuola, figli, ed altre cose che pian piano verranno in mente.


 Segnati tutto.
Potresti poi al momento dimenticare cose importanti e poi segna le risposte.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> grazie Dave per la lucidissima risposta, hai messo i tuoi sentimenti sul binario giusto, quello di trovare soluzioni concrete. Il resto verrà da sé.
> 
> Una parola su tua moglie: il suo delirio è quello LUCIDO dello psicopatico che crede che siccome i vicini facciano rumore, allora vadano uccisi. Insomma, lei non è "pazza", ma vede la realtà tramite una lente deformante. Per cui c'è un'apparente coerenza in ciò che fa e dice, è il punto di vista che è deformato.
> 
> Sarebbe curioso sapere cosa ha detto l'altro, che tua moglie si sta separando. So che a te non potrebbe fregarne meno, da un lato, ma sai, la sua reazione potrebbe insegnare tanto a tua moglie, spezzare quella lente "distorta"...


Cara Verena. Innanzitutto grazie per avermi indicato, sin dall'inizio, la strada giusta da percorrere. Scettico come ero, mi sono convinto di più giorno dopo giorno, che sia veramente la cosa più corretta e giusta da fare, a questo punto Il tuo "indirizzarmi" lungo una ben definita strada mi ha aiutato. 
Secondo: dell'altro a me, come hai detto, non mi interessa. Sarà il futuro che dirà, sia a me, che a mia moglie, chi ha avuto ragione e chi no. Tutto il resto è speculazione.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Segnati tutto.
> Potresti poi al momento dimenticare cose importanti e poi segna le risposte.


Sì, lo avevo fatto anche la scorsa settimana.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Non so se sia meglio andare a vivere nella casa a loro nota ma a 35km di distanza o trovare un bilocale nuovo vicino casa... vi faciliterebbe tutti, non credi, sapere di essere a un tiro di schioppo?
un abbraccio per tutto, ti leggo e ti sono vicina, immagino come sia difficile.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O forse che dovrebbe avvenire contestualmente alla sua uscita di casa.
> In questo caso sarei contraria.
> La cosa che più ferisce un figlio, grande o picccolo, è sentirsi trattato da oggetto che subisce le decisioni.
> Loro meritano un discorso chiaro e sereno di entrambi e di assistere ai cambiamenti.
> ...



I tuoi consigli sono sempre ottimi. Quoto.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non so se sia meglio andare a vivere nella casa a loro nota ma a 35km di distanza o trovare un bilocale nuovo vicino casa... vi faciliterebbe tutti, non credi, sapere di essere a un tiro di schioppo?
> un abbraccio per tutto, ti leggo e ti sono vicina, immagino come sia difficile.



Quoto anche questo...


----------



## minnie (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> In che senso? perché accennare e non trovare una soluzione soddisfacente per entrambi? Oppure viaggiate su binari diversi e uno dei due non scende a compromessi?


  Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc.  E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
E pensa che è lui il traditore...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc.  E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...





Scusami, la tua storia non la conosco.... ma perchè ti odia così tanto?!?!?!?


----------



## megliosola (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc. E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...



beh guarda, difficilmente tolgono i figli alle madri, per cui credo che volendo potresti comunque chiederla la separazione, cmq io cercherei qualche modo per tutelare me e il bambino, tuo marito non sembra molto sano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc. E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...


 Sono minacce destituite di ogni fondamento legale.
Se non vi fosse l'affidamento a lui per quei giorni al nido non lo darebbero a lui.
Registra queste minacce.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc. E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...


 Ma figurati...in Italia sono per casi gravissimi levano i figli alle madri (leggasi per droga, violenze, eccc..): nemmeno alle prostitute possono levare i bimbi..perchè mai dovrebbero levarlo a te?


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc. E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...


più leggo più trovo inevitabile che tu ti rivolga ad una struttura opportuna. 
un centro di assistenza alle donne, un consultorio, un avvocato.
quanto a ciò che dice lui: a me è capitato di un conoscente che è andato coi carabinieri a prendere il figlio, perchè la mamma non glielo faceva prendere. In pochi minuti hanno risolto la cosa. Non passano giorni. E comunque è sequestro di persona. Tu muori dal dolore per un'ora, lui si fa anni di galera. 
ti sta spaventando, ma non sa ciò che dice.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Esatto. Lui non vuole assolutamente separarsi. Ogni volta che può mi ricatta con promesse di battaglie legali per la custodia del bambino, oppure mi dice che un giorno potrebbe andarlo a prendere al nido e quando provo ad andare a prenderlo da lui non farmi entrare e non darmelo, se poi provassi a chiamare i carabinieri, prima che la giustizia faccia il suo corso passerebbero settimane ecc ecc.  E mi ha anche detto che non gliene frega niente se lo togliessero poi anche a lui, a lui basterebbe che lo togliessero a me anche se solo per poco tempo, e, testuali parole, solo perchè sa che la cosa mi farebbe stare male. Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...


Per certi versi mi ricorda la storia di Geisha. Anche lì, credo che l'avvocato sia la cosa migliore, facendo in modo prima di tutto che il padre non possa nemmeno sfiorare il bambino, visto quello che ha minacciato. 
Sarà, ma ho sempre l'idea che a tanto fumo segue poco arrosto, intendendo che il tuo attuale consorte parla tanto, ma poi passerebbe alla pratica?


----------



## minnie (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Per certi versi mi ricorda la storia di Geisha. Anche lì, credo che l'avvocato sia la cosa migliore, facendo in modo prima di tutto che il padre non possa nemmeno sfiorare il bambino, visto quello che ha minacciato.
> Sarà, ma ho sempre l'idea che a tanto fumo segue poco arrosto, intendendo che il tuo attuale consorte parla tanto, ma poi passerebbe alla pratica?


se avessi anche il solo dubbio che sia tutto fumo sarei già andata via. Purtroppo penso che ci proverebbe comunque e purtroppo il suo avvocato è uno che pur di prendere soldi gli andrebbe dietro invece che farlo ragionare. Ero presente quando lo ha chiamato dicendogli che voleva farmi causa per sottrazione di minore (il giorno in cui ho davvero fatto le valigie) e lui tutto contento gli ha spiegato che doveva andare subito a denunciarmi dai carabinieri. Solo l'intervento di suo padre lo ha fermato. Quando qualcuno fa qualcosa che lo irrita, si trasforma ed è un miracolo che suo padre sia riuscito a fermarlo. Di solito diventa aggressivo anche con lui... Purtroppo non ci sono mai testimoni alle sue uscite (è uno di quelli cattivi e furbi). E la sua parola vale la mia.  Prima o poi un passo falso lo farà. Sono sul ponte, aspetto il cadavere. E cerco di mantenere un ambiente il più rilassato possibile per il bambino. Ci sto riuscendo, lui non ne risente. Ma tengo la guardia alta. E grazie a Dio, non provo più nulla per lui, neanche la nostalgia per quello che sembrava essere. E ho imparato a recitare tanto tanto bene, proprio per non farlo arrabbiare e non far percepire alcuna tensione al piccino. E aspetto... Il mese prossimo vedrò un avvocato che mi hanno caldamente consigliato, specializzato in affidamento in casi di separazioni "combattute". Spero sappia consigliarmi in merito.  Vedremo...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> se avessi anche il solo dubbio che sia tutto fumo sarei già andata via. Purtroppo penso che ci proverebbe comunque e purtroppo il suo avvocato è uno che pur di prendere soldi gli andrebbe dietro invece che farlo ragionare. Ero presente quando lo ha chiamato dicendogli che voleva farmi causa per sottrazione di minore (il giorno in cui ho davvero fatto le valigie) e lui tutto contento gli ha spiegato che doveva andare subito a denunciarmi dai carabinieri. Solo l'intervento di suo padre lo ha fermato. Quando qualcuno fa qualcosa che lo irrita, si trasforma ed è un miracolo che suo padre sia riuscito a fermarlo. Di solito diventa aggressivo anche con lui... Purtroppo non ci sono mai testimoni alle sue uscite (è uno di quelli cattivi e furbi). E la sua parola vale la mia.  Prima o poi un passo falso lo farà. Sono sul ponte, aspetto il cadavere. E cerco di mantenere un ambiente il più rilassato possibile per il bambino. Ci sto riuscendo, lui non ne risente. Ma tengo la guardia alta. E grazie a Dio, non provo più nulla per lui, neanche la nostalgia per quello che sembrava essere. E ho imparato a recitare tanto tanto bene, proprio per non farlo arrabbiare e non far percepire alcuna tensione al piccino. E aspetto... Il mese prossimo vedrò un avvocato che mi hanno caldamente consigliato, specializzato in affidamento in casi di separazioni "combattute". Spero sappia consigliarmi in merito.  Vedremo...



In bocca al lupo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Per certi versi mi ricorda la storia di Geisha. Anche lì, credo che l'avvocato sia la cosa migliore, facendo in modo prima di tutto che il padre non possa nemmeno sfiorare il bambino, visto quello che ha minacciato.
> Sarà, ma ho sempre l'idea che a tanto fumo segue poco arrosto, intendendo che il tuo attuale consorte parla tanto, ma poi passerebbe alla pratica?


 Mi sa che, complice l'avatar, tu assimili due utenti diverse Giuma e Geisha.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sa che, complice l'avatar, tu assimili due utenti diverse Giuma e Geisha.


Sì, hai ragione! mi sono sbagliato nome!!!


----------



## minnie (31 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusami, la tua storia non la conosco.... ma perchè ti odia così tanto?!?!?!?


 
Me lo sono chiesta, soprattutto perchè lui sostiene di amarmi e che sono io che provoco...
La risposta è una. Lui non sa amare. E intendo a 360 gradi, genitori, amanti e figli compresi.  Per lui siamo "cose sue".  Ovvero lui ama il potere che ha su di noi, dato all'inizio dal nostro amore per lui, poi quando questo decade su quello che ha a disposizione: nel caso della sua ex il potere economico, nel mio caso il bambino. Le amanti su cui non ha potere sono i suoi giocattoli di autogratificazione, gli specchi in cui rimirarsi. Se hai voglia di cercare l'inizio della mia brutta matassa avevo aperto un 3d nel confessionale che si chiamava "tradita con un bimbo piccolissimo". 
Ma questo è il 3d di dave, e mi scuso con lui per averne deviato il percorso....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ero presente quando lo ha chiamato dicendogli che voleva farmi causa per sottrazione di minore (il giorno in cui ho davvero fatto le valigie) e lui tutto contento gli ha spiegato che doveva andare subito a denunciarmi dai carabinieri. Solo l'intervento di suo padre lo ha fermato..


 In questo caso poteva farlo...diverso è il caso in cui gli fai avere una lettera da un avvocato.

Spero che l'avvocato da cui andrai sappia darti buoni consigli.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta, soprattutto perchè lui sostiene di amarmi e che sono io che provoco...
> La risposta è una. Lui non sa amare. E intendo a 360 gradi, genitori, amanti e figli compresi.  Per lui siamo "cose sue".  Ovvero lui ama il potere che ha su di noi, dato all'inizio dal nostro amore per lui, poi quando questo decade su quello che ha a disposizione: nel caso della sua ex il potere economico, nel mio caso il bambino. Le amanti su cui non ha potere sono i suoi giocattoli di autogratificazione, gli specchi in cui rimirarsi. Se hai voglia di cercare l'inizio della mia brutta matassa avevo aperto un 3d nel confessionale che si chiamava "tradita con un bimbo piccolissimo".
> Ma questo è il 3d di dave, e mi scuso con lui per averne deviato il percorso....


 ho letto.... 
Mi spiace tantissimo per la tua situazione, e per tuo figlio...
Consigli te ne hanno già dati, aggiungo solo "sii forte...."

Abbracci.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ho letto....
> Mi spiace tantissimo per la tua situazione, e per tuo figlio...
> Consigli te ne hanno già dati, aggiungo solo "sii forte...."
> 
> Abbracci.


mi unisco


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Dave, affido condiviso vuol dire che il tempo in un qualche modo ddeve essere al 50% tra madre e padre, non che tu li vedresti ogni due settimane, non farti infinocchiare da tua moglie dai! COme dice verena lei è in un delirio lucido e sarà anche capace di spiegarti che è giusto che lei stai sempre con i figli e tu poco perchè magari debbbano abituarsi al nuovo compagno che si sostituirà a te....solo ipotesi le mie, ma una persona in queste condizioni ti fa passare Hitler per una persona buona e giusta ed alquanto mite.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, affido condiviso vuol dire che il tempo in un qualche modo ddeve essere al 50% tra madre e padre, non che tu li vedresti ogni due settimane, non farti infinocchiare da tua moglie dai! COme dice verena lei è in un delirio lucido e sarà anche capace di spiegarti che è giusto che lei stai sempre con i figli e tu poco perchè magari debbbano abituarsi al nuovo compagno che si sostituirà a te....solo ipotesi le mie, ma una persona in queste condizioni ti fa passare Hitler per una persona buona e giusta ed alquanto mite.


 ma pensi sia giusto per un figlio dividere le serate tra quando dorme da mamma e quando dorme da papà' 
io lo trovo molto destabilizzante non dormire nel mio letto....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, affido condiviso vuol dire che il tempo in un qualche modo ddeve essere al 50% tra madre e padre, non che tu li vedresti ogni due settimane, non farti infinocchiare da tua moglie dai! COme dice verena lei è in un delirio lucido e sarà anche capace di spiegarti che è giusto che lei stai sempre con i figli e tu poco perchè magari debbbano abituarsi al nuovo compagno che si sostituirà a te....solo ipotesi le mie, ma una persona in queste condizioni ti fa passare Hitler per una persona buona e giusta ed alquanto mite.


Non è mai al 50%. Ed è anche poco fattibile. Ma come fa un bambino, passa una sera con mamma e una con papà e ogni giorno sposta libri, giochi, dvd e tutto il resto da una casa all'altra. E' destabilizzante
I casi di affido condiviso che conosco funzionano più o meno nello stesso modo. Con la mamma tutta la settimana una sera con papà, un weekend a testa, 15 giorni durante le vacanze (questo poi dipende da come ci si accorda), natale o capodanno e l'anno dopo viceversa.
Indipendentemente dalla separazione mi sembra che suoi figli non abbiate grandi problemi per cui penso che se una sera in più li vuoi tenere tua moglie non ti ostacolerà. Idem per i weekend.
Non capisco questo cercare in tutti i modi di mettere in cattiva luce la moglie quando lui è il primo che ha chiesto rispetto per lei come mamma e come donna. 
Ci si fascia la testa prima di averla rotta.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma pensi sia giusto per un figlio dividere le serate tra quando dorme da mamma e quando dorme da papà'
> io lo trovo molto destabilizzante non dormire nel mio letto....


Queste sono le parole che usano le madri per convincere i padri a lasciar perdere, ma credo che una separazione sia totalmente destabilizzante per un bambino e vedere molto di meno uno dei due genitori in momenti domestici credo che sia terribile.
Io sinceramente penso che in questi casi la casa in comune andrebbe venduta per trovare due unità abitative non troppo lontane per creare una vita più serena possibile ove possibile.
Grande, i padri capaci che si vedono negati i loro diritti ad avere i figli sono tanti, in nome della necessaria figura materna si tende a cancellare quella paterna e questo crea inutili casini, anche dormire sotto lo stesso tetto ma almeno cenare con il padre il 50% delle volte non sarebbe male, ma serve una casa vicina.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è mai al 50%. Ed è anche poco fattibile. Ma come fa un bambino, passa una sera con mamma e una con papà e ogni giorno sposta libri, giochi, dvd e tutto il resto da una casa all'altra. E' destabilizzante
> I casi di affido condiviso che conosco funzionano più o meno nello stesso modo. Con la mamma tutta la settimana una sera con papà, un weekend a testa, 15 giorni durante le vacanze (questo poi dipende da come ci si accorda), natale o capodanno e l'anno dopo viceversa.
> Indipendentemente dalla separazione mi sembra che suoi figli non abbiate grandi problemi per cui penso che se una sera in più li vuoi tenere tua moglie non ti ostacolerà. Idem per i weekend.
> Non capisco questo cercare in tutti i modi di mettere in cattiva luce la moglie quando lui è il primo che ha chiesto rispetto per lei come mamma e come donna.
> Ci si fascia la testa prima di averla rotta.


Tutte le donne difendono questo patto evidentemente impari, cioè tutta la settimana con la madre e un fine settiman su due con il padre...ammazza quanto tempo che avrebbe il paparino per stare con i suoi figli. Ovviamente il 50% delle vacanze, ma a guardarci bene i figli passano alla fine l'80% del tempo con la madre ed il restante 20% con il padre, questo si chiama parità di condizioni?


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Queste sono le parole che usano le madri per convincere i padri a lasciar perdere, ma credo che una separazione sia totalmente destabilizzante per un bambino e vedere molto di meno uno dei due genitori in momenti domestici credo che sia terribile.
> Io sinceramente penso che in questi casi la casa in comune andrebbe venduta per trovare due unità abitative non troppo lontane per creare una vita più serena possibile ove possibile.
> Grande, i padri capaci che si vedono negati i loro diritti ad avere i figli sono tanti, in nome della necessaria figura materna si tende a cancellare quella paterna e questo crea inutili casini, anche dormire sotto lo stesso tetto ma almeno cenare con il padre il 50% delle volte non sarebbe male, ma serve una casa vicina.


 daniele, onestamente io non ho interessi in questo senso e parlo per me, ventottenne.
io riconosco casa mia per quella dove vivo e se mia madre la vendesse per comprarne una più piccola, all'improvviso, la cosa mi confonderebbe. Inoltre mi confonderebbe ancora di più dormire in case diverse ogni giorno, così come è ora quando dormo dal mio ragazzo e svegliandomi al mattino non ricordo dove sono.
Non dico di vedere poco i figli, ma di certo di trovare un equilibrio: alcuni giorni li accompagna a scuola, altri cena con loro, un fine settimana ogni due lo passano insieme, questo è il condiviso. MA a 35km di distanza mi pare difficile, stancante per tutti e antieconomico (la benzina sale!). 
Perciò suggerivo un avvicinamento. 
A tre bambini piccolissimi non si fa cambiare casa dall'oggi al domani se non è indispensabile...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> daniele, onestamente io non ho interessi in questo senso e parlo per me, ventottenne.
> io riconosco casa mia per quella dove vivo e se mia madre la vendesse per comprarne una più piccola, all'improvviso, la cosa mi confonderebbe. Inoltre mi confonderebbe ancora di più dormire in case diverse ogni giorno, così come è ora quando dormo dal mio ragazzo e svegliandomi al mattino non ricordo dove sono.
> Non dico di vedere poco i figli, ma di certo di trovare un equilibrio: alcuni giorni li accompagna a scuola, altri cena con loro, un fine settimana ogni due lo passano insieme, questo è il condiviso. MA a 35km di distanza mi pare difficile, stancante per tutti e antieconomico (la benzina sale!).
> Perciò suggerivo un avvicinamento.
> A tre bambini piccolissimi non si fa cambiare casa dall'oggi al domani se non è indispensabile...


Si ma non si incula per questo un uomo capace senza vaselina. Già lui si dovrà fare il culo cercando un'altra casa e via dicendo già dovrà dividersi maggiormente e per cosa? per avere il 20% del tempo con i suoi figli. Poi inizio a capire i padri che alla fine non ne possono più e finiscono a diventare solo dei dispenser di soldi. Onestamente...la settimana con la madre e tutti i fine settimana con il padre, questo sarebbe totalmente equo, no?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tutte le donne difendono questo patto evidentemente impari, cioè tutta la settimana con la madre e un fine settiman su due con il padre...ammazza quanto tempo che avrebbe il paparino per stare con i suoi figli. Ovviamente il 50% delle vacanze, ma a guardarci bene i figli passano alla fine l'80% del tempo con la madre ed il restante 20% con il padre, questo si chiama parità di condizioni?


A parte il fatto che non ho difeso niente. Ho detto quello che conosco sull'argomento. Basterebbe che entrambi mantenessero un comportamento civile , e non c'è nessun motivo per credere il contrario, e non penso che se Dave ha voglia di passare una sera in più con i figli nessuno glielo impedirebbe.
Il 50 e 50 bello o brutto che sia resta praticamente infattibile e destabilizzante per i figli.
Tu non hai figli Daniele vero?
Io ne ho due. Fanno sport, hanno amici vanno al parco e studiano.
Ogni giorno tornano dalla palestra devono finire i compiti. Vuol dire che ogni sera si sposterebbero con borsoni zaino scuola, ecc e in più con i libri da portare il giorno dopo. E la roba della palestra la lavi tu la stendi e poi me la ridai per il giorno dopo e io te la ridò, ecc  E se dimentichi un libro? 
Una maglietta?
Torni a casa lo riprendi...
Pensa alle semplici cose e ti rendi conto che è ingestibile


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si ma non si incula per questo un uomo capace senza vaselina. Già lui si dovrà fare il culo cercando un'altra casa e via dicendo già dovrà dividersi maggiormente e per cosa? per avere il 20% del tempo con i suoi figli. Poi inizio a capire i padri che alla fine non ne possono più e finiscono a diventare solo dei dispenser di soldi. Onestamente...la settimana con la madre e tutti i fine settimana con il padre, questo sarebbe totalmente equo, no?


No se una mamma passa tutta la settimana con i figli ma lavora in realtà li vede all'incirca 3 ore la sera. 3x5= 15 ore escludendo la notte
Se li tieni nel weeken sono all'incira 24 ore, eslcudendo la notte. Non è più equo.Cosa facciamo iniziamo a contare i minuti?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No se una mamma passa tutta la settimana con i figli ma lavora in realtà li vede all'incirca 3 ore la sera. 3x5= 15 ore escludendo la notte
> Se li tieni nel weeken sono all'incira 24 ore, eslcudendo la notte. Non è più equo.Cosa facciamo iniziamo a contare i minuti?


Non sono i minuti, ma è comunque un contatto quotidiano nel domestico che non è l'andare a portare a scuola i figli o prenderli. Allora perchè nessuna donna accetterebbe mai le medesime condizioni dei padri se sono così eque, pensiamoci un poco.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si ma non si incula per questo un uomo capace senza vaselina. Già lui si dovrà fare il culo cercando un'altra casa e via dicendo già dovrà dividersi maggiormente e per cosa? per avere il 20% del tempo con i suoi figli. Poi inizio a capire i padri che alla fine non ne possono più e finiscono a diventare solo dei dispenser di soldi. Onestamente...la settimana con la madre e tutti i fine settimana con il padre, questo sarebbe totalmente equo, no?


 ma durante la settimana i bambini fanno compiti, mangiare, scarrozzamento per gli sport pomeridiani, lavare i denti e dormire. 
durante il fine settimana è giusto che entrambi i genitori possano portarli al parco o alle giostre o star con loro a casa, no?


----------



## minnie (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tutte le donne difendono questo patto evidentemente impari, cioè tutta la settimana con la madre e un fine settiman su due con il padre...ammazza quanto tempo che avrebbe il paparino per stare con i suoi figli. Ovviamente il 50% delle vacanze, ma a guardarci bene i figli passano alla fine l'80% del tempo con la madre ed il restante 20% con il padre, questo si chiama parità di condizioni?


Daniele, forse la tua esperienza personale di figlio sarà diversa, ma soprattutto da piccoli, il rapporto del bambino con la madre è predominante rispetto a quello del padre. Sarà anche in parte una questione culturale, nei paesi del Nord Europa forse è differente, ma è innegabile che il rapporto fra madre e figlio sia più viscerale di quello padre figlio che è basato più su una "conoscenza reciproca" che su un istinto. Crescendo i rapporti si riequilibrano, come giusto che sia. Questo non vuol dire che i padri debbano vedere i figli una volta ogni due settimane, ma molto più spesso. Solo che per un bambino più che per un adulto occorrono delle certezze, dei rituali e delle abitudini che diventano difficili creare se una notte si dorme qua e una la. Anche all'asilo nido ci hanno sottolineato che i bambini vivono meglio il distacco se inserito in una giornata tipo scandita dagli stessi rituali e luoghi, li rassicura. Penso che l'ideale sia il mantenersi civili e in buoni rapporti in modo da consentire la presenza del genitore "non convivente" anche nella nuova casa "abituale" del piccolo e viceversa. Ho sentito più volte, soprattutto negli anni passati, il figlio del mio compagno chiedere con voce triste "ma stasera dove dormo?" quando non si era stati chiari sulla divisione dei giorni ma si decideva alla giornata. E lo psicologo per primo ha detto ad entrambi di essere più "schematici" sulla divisione, sottolineando al bambino la gioia di fare "un eccezione" quando si usciva dalle regole. Persino io non negherei a mio figlio la frequentazione con suo padre, magari in un primo tempo "mediata" visto la sua imprevedibile irritabilità. Ma un padre non è una madre, per bimbi piccolini.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono i minuti, ma è comunque un contatto quotidiano nel domestico che non è l'andare a portare a scuola i figli o prenderli. Allora perchè nessuna donna accetterebbe mai le medesime condizioni dei padri se sono così eque, pensiamoci un poco.


Allora se fosse non equo a discapito della madre come ti ho dimostrato per te sarebbe giusto.
Le hai lette le impossibilità oggettive e banali che ti ho elencato?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che non ho difeso niente. Ho detto quello che conosco sull'argomento. Basterebbe che entrambi mantenessero un comportamento civile , e non c'è nessun motivo per credere il contrario, e non penso che se Dave ha voglia di passare una sera in più con i figli nessuno glielo impedirebbe.
> Il 50 e 50 bello o brutto che sia resta praticamente infattibile e destabilizzante per i figli.
> Tu non hai figli Daniele vero?
> Io ne ho due. Fanno sport, hanno amici vanno al parco e studiano.
> ...


 
Bè il pallino rosso senza spiegazione per questo intervento è veramente ridicolo......
Devo ancora capire cosa c'è di divertente nel dare un pallino rosso senza motivazione senza firma.....Mah contentu tu, chiunque tu sia


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Ok, ma ditemi quante donne accetterebbero un accodo pari a quello dei padri? Allora solo in Italia c'è una visione così mammona del rapporto figlio madre che è alimentata da tante madri che si credono altamente indispensabili, a volte giustamente, a volte non proprio. Dave che tipo di uomo è? Un padre perfetto, un padre modello lo definirei, come è probabilmente una madre modello la moglie di lui, ma...lui che colpa ne ha di tutto? Lui ha mandato giù bocconi amari per la sua famiglia perchè? ha dimostrato di valere tanto come uomo e verrà trattato come un qualsiasi uomo scarto di famiglia, via da casa sua, via dai suoi figli il più delle volte e destinato a ricrearsi una vita. Non credo che ci sia donna che gradirebbe un trattamento del genere è indegno, ma è solo la mia opinione. 
Io da piccolo ho rischiato che i miei si separassero, tanto per dire mio padre aveva già comprato un'altro appartamento e cavoli se mi piaceva quello!!! Poi non si è fatto nulla, ma per un periodo visto che rompevo e visti dei piccoli lavori da fare in casa ci siamo trasferiti nell'altro posto. Sarà che io da piccolo avevo 5 case, sarà che a me basta avere casa mia che è il mio nido ma vivere ovunque.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ma ditemi quante donne accetterebbero un accodo pari a quello dei padri? Allora solo in Italia c'è una visione così mammona del rapporto figlio madre che è alimentata da tante madri che si credono altamente indispensabili, a volte giustamente, a volte non proprio. Dave che tipo di uomo è? Un padre perfetto, un padre modello lo definirei, come è probabilmente una madre modello la moglie di lui, ma...lui che colpa ne ha di tutto? Lui ha mandato giù bocconi amari per la sua famiglia perchè? ha dimostrato di valere tanto come uomo e verrà trattato come un qualsiasi uomo scarto di famiglia, via da casa sua, via dai suoi figli il più delle volte e destinato a ricrearsi una vita. Non credo che ci sia donna che gradirebbe un trattamento del genere è indegno, ma è solo la mia opinione.
> Io da piccolo ho rischiato che i miei si separassero, tanto per dire mio padre aveva già comprato un'altro appartamento e cavoli se mi piaceva quello!!! Poi non si è fatto nulla, ma per un periodo visto che rompevo e visti dei piccoli lavori da fare in casa ci siamo trasferiti nell'altro posto. Sarà che io da piccolo avevo 5 case, sarà che a me basta avere casa mia che è il mio nido ma vivere ovunque.


sono in parte d'accordo.
Oggi nella separazione il padre è decisamente svantaggiato in molti sensi.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono in parte d'accordo.
> Oggi nella separazione il padre è decisamente svantaggiato in molti sensi.


E' questo che dico e le soluzioni andrebbero prese velocemente e non accettare il tutto dicendo "così fanno gli altri, amen".
Se una donna considera l'ex partner come il padre dei suoi figli allora deve metterlo in grado di esserlo in pieno e non solo part-time.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono in parte d'accordo.
> Oggi nella separazione il padre è decisamente svantaggiato in molti sensi.


 In effetti è vero. Perde molto della quotidianeità con i figli.


----------



## dave.one (31 Agosto 2010)

Ciao, sono tornato a casa poco fa, dopo la visita con la psicologa.
Comunque, per il sunto che sono riuscito a leggere da parte di tutti quelli che sono intervenuti, la disquisizione di "quanto" i bimbi devono passare con uno dei genitori, è molto difficile per ragioni obiettive.
Lo scopo è che nessuno dei due genitori si deve "appropriare" oppure, detto in altre parole, "prevaricare" sull'altro, non in termini di tempo, ma in termini di riconoscimento da parte dei figli della figura del genitore.
Il tempo può essere anche non un 50/50. Importante è che, se i bambini sanno che un fine settimana lo passano con il papà, siano altrettanto contenti di quando lo passerebbero assieme alla mamma. Né più, né meno.
Per ragioni logistiche, so che ci smenerò in termini di tempo, ma l'impegno mio sarà nel fatto che, quel tempo in cui passerò assieme ai bimbi, sia ricordato dai bimbi come un bellissimo tempo passato assieme al papà, che siano contenti e che desiderino ritornare ancora. Insomma, dare il giusto peso alle giuste cose.
Entrambi noi genitori dobbiamo far sentire ai bimbi che la presenza di papà o mamma è equamente importante nella loro vita, e che non è determinata dalla quantità di tempo bensì dalla qualità del tempo che si passa insieme.
Meglio non saprei spiegare.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Dave è accettabile quello che dici tu ma saresti capace di una provocazione a tua moglie? Semplicemente ribaltare ipoteticamente tutte le condizioni e vedere se per lei sono accettabili? Se per lei lo fossero allora fidati che la scelta è equa per entrambi, ma se non accettasse capiresti che c'è qualcosa non in equilibrio ed è su questo che ti prego di ragionare. Se tua moglie è così brava come madre e come donna di certo saprà valutare l'equità sia da una parte che dall'altra.
Ti chiedo, come la prenderebbe se fosse lei quella che deve andare a 35 km di distanza e vivere come vivirai tu? Sarebbe disposta in condizioni diverse da queste a questa vita?
Se lo fosse allora sei a cavallo e l'accordo preso è perfetto per voi.
Dave, io ho imparato a giocare su molte cose per capire fino a che piunto le persone fossero ragionevoli e fino a quanto fossero per moptivi propri in malafede.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sempre testuali parole: piuttosto che sapere che tu te ne vai con il bambino e quindi staresti meglio, preferisco che lo mettano in un orfanotrofio e sapermi morta dal dolore. Bel padre eh?
> E pensa che è lui il traditore...



ma non cedere a sti ricatti modello libro Cuore. Difenditi presso il servizio anti - Stalking.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma questo è il 3d di dave, e mi scuso con lui per averne deviato il percorso....


Scusa Minnie ma cosa ci hai trovato in questo mostro? Sii sincera,  è fisicamente bello o cosa?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono i minuti, ma è comunque un contatto quotidiano nel domestico che non è l'andare a portare a scuola i figli o prenderli. Allora perchè nessuna donna accetterebbe mai le medesime condizioni dei padri se sono così eque, pensiamoci un poco.


Daniele rilassati perché ti batti per qualcosa che solo una minima parte dei padri non solo non potrebbe, ma neppure vorrebbe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, sono tornato a casa poco fa, dopo la visita con la psicologa.
> Comunque, per il sunto che sono riuscito a leggere da parte di tutti quelli che sono intervenuti, la disquisizione di "quanto" i bimbi devono passare con uno dei genitori, è molto difficile per ragioni obiettive.
> Lo scopo è che nessuno dei due genitori si deve "appropriare" oppure, detto in altre parole, "prevaricare" sull'altro, non in termini di tempo, ma in termini di riconoscimento da parte dei figli della figura del genitore.
> Il tempo può essere anche non un 50/50. Importante è che, se i bambini sanno che un fine settimana lo passano con il papà, siano altrettanto contenti di quando lo passerebbero assieme alla mamma. Né più, né meno.
> ...


Sei direttamente coinvolto e conosci la quotidianeità dei tuoi figli e gli spazi e i tempi giusti per stare con loro.
Chi non ha figli non si rende ben conto.
Son certa che farai le scelte migliori.


----------



## minnie (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa Minnie ma cosa ci hai trovato in questo mostro? Sii sincera, è fisicamente bello o cosa?!


No, non è bello, una persona normale. Era solo un'altro uomo. Quello dei sogni: attento, pieno di attenzioni, romantico... Ti faceva sentire il centro del mondo, speciale. Poi tira fuori la faccia vera. Ma è troppo tardi.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è mai al 50%. Ed è anche poco fattibile. Ma come fa un bambino, passa una sera con mamma e una con papà e ogni giorno sposta libri, giochi, dvd e tutto il resto da una casa all'altra. E' destabilizzante
> I casi di affido condiviso che conosco funzionano più o meno nello stesso modo. Con la mamma tutta la settimana una sera con papà, un weekend a testa, 15 giorni durante le vacanze (questo poi dipende da come ci si accorda), natale o capodanno e l'anno dopo viceversa.
> Indipendentemente dalla separazione mi sembra che suoi figli non abbiate grandi problemi per cui penso che se una sera in più li vuoi tenere tua moglie non ti ostacolerà. Idem per i weekend.
> Non capisco questo cercare in tutti i modi di mettere in cattiva luce la moglie quando lui è il primo che ha chiesto rispetto per lei come mamma e come donna.
> Ci si fascia la testa prima di averla rotta.



L'idea dell'affido condiviso è dare la possibilità al bimbo di non perdere la figura di mamma e papà.
Una possibile realizzazione è una settimana a testa. Le cose del bambino sono divise, non c'è bisogno di fare "trasloco" ogni volta.
Trovo più destabilizzante trovarsi a vedere il padre come una persona "esterna" che "vanno a trovare" una volta ogni tanto.
Se si tratta di un padre come Dave, è giusto e buono che i bimbi abbiano la possibilità di essere _cresciuti_ anche da lui, e non solo dalla madre col padre che li porta allo zoo...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'idea dell'affido condiviso è dare la possibilità al bimbo di non perdere la figura di mamma e papà.
> Una possibile realizzazione è una settimana a testa. Le cose del bambino sono divise, non c'è bisogno di fare "trasloco" ogni volta.
> Trovo più destabilizzante trovarsi a vedere il padre come una persona "esterna" che "vanno a trovare" una volta ogni tanto.
> Se si tratta di un padre come Dave, è giusto e buono che i bimbi abbiano la possibilità di essere _cresciuti_ anche da lui, e non solo dalla madre col padre che li porta allo zoo...


Su Dave la penso come te. Certo sarebbe la soluzione ottimale se lui riuscisse a trovare casa vicino a dove i figli vanno a scuola, fanno sport e altro.


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su Dave la penso come te. Certo sarebbe la soluzione ottimale se lui riuscisse a trovare casa vicino a dove i figli vanno a scuola, fanno sport e altro.


Lo vorrei anch'io, e non è detto che, in futuro, possa veramente trovare casa vicino a dove i bimbi ... "vivono"!
Ma per il momento, questo è quanto (forse) passa il convento. Anche perché la soluzione casa distante non è certa, in quanto manca di autorizzazione... come molte cose della nostra vita


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Lo vorrei anch'io, e non è detto che, in futuro, possa veramente trovare casa vicino a dove i bimbi ... "vivono"!
> Ma per il momento, questo è quanto (forse) passa il convento. Anche perché la soluzione casa distante non è certa, in quanto manca di autorizzazione... come molte cose della nostra vita


Io credo che la cosa più importante sia che tu ritrovi un po'di serenità in una casa diversa da quella di tua moglie. Primo passo. Poi vedrai il da farsi.
I tuoi bambini conoscono il loro papà e non si sentiranno abbandonati solo perchè non passi l'esatto 50% del tempo con loro. Stai sereno su questo. Mi sembra che i presupposti per cui tu e tua moglie riusciate a vivere la separazione in maniera civile ci siano e non credo che lei sarà così tassativa sulle disposizioni del giudice. Quindi se una sera sei libero e hai voglia di vedere i tuoi bimbi non credo ci saranno problemi.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'idea dell'affido condiviso è dare la possibilità al bimbo di non perdere la figura di mamma e papà.
> Una possibile realizzazione è una settimana a testa. Le cose del bambino sono divise, non c'è bisogno di fare "trasloco" ogni volta.
> Trovo più destabilizzante trovarsi a vedere il padre come una persona "esterna" che "vanno a trovare" una volta ogni tanto.
> Se si tratta di un padre come Dave, è giusto e buono che i bimbi abbiano la possibilità di essere _cresciuti_ anche da lui, e non solo dalla madre col padre che li porta allo zoo...


 doppi giochi?
doppi libri di scuola?
doppio zainetto, tuta da calcio, grembiule per la scuola, caricabatterie del cellulare, enciclopedia/computer per le ricerche.... 
doppia vita?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> doppi giochi?
> doppi libri di scuola?
> doppio zainetto, tuta da calcio, grembiule per la scuola, caricabatterie del cellulare, enciclopedia/computer per le ricerche....
> doppia vita?


Giochi, mica deve averne 1000 ovunque. 
Lo zaino coi libri scolastici tanto te lo porti avanti indietro ogni giorno casa-scuola.
Tute e grembiuli, perchè no? Anche in una casa sola se ne hanno un paio di ricambio, no? Idem i vestiti. Te ne porti solo pochi da una casa all'altra, avranno meno cose in due posti diversi.
Computer, adesso come adesso ce n'è uno in ogni casa, mentre di enciclopedie...

Il cellulare, ohi, noi donne ci portiamo ogni giorno in borsa tutto quello che si porta Mary Poppins, la fatica di ricordarsi un caricabatteria -se il cellulare ce l'hanno- è poca cosa. Ci si abitua.

Doppia vita? Io la intendo una vita piena sia col papà che con la mamma, piuttosto che una vita con la mamma col papà come visitatore.

Se sia meglio o peggio, dipende dal papà e da come i genitori gestiscono la cosa. Dave è meraviglioso, conosco padri la cui assenza invece non si avvertirebbe più di tanto. 

Dipende anche da come la vivono poi i figli, ovvio. Ma una prova secondo me vale la pena di farla.


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Giochi, mica deve averne 1000 ovunque.
> Lo zaino coi libri scolastici tanto te lo porti avanti indietro ogni giorno casa-scuola.
> Tute e grembiuli, perchè no? Anche in una casa sola se ne hanno un paio di ricambio, no? Idem i vestiti. Te ne porti solo pochi da una casa all'altra, avranno meno cose in due posti diversi.
> Computer, adesso come adesso ce n'è uno in ogni casa, mentre di enciclopedie...
> ...


La difficoltà, semmai, è quella di conciliare nel modo giusto la vita come padre e gli ovvi, ci si augura positivi, incontri con la madre, in presenza dei bimbi. Ovvero cercare quel _medio _(in cui _stat virtus_) per non essere né troppo, né troppo poco padre.

Tutto nella consapevolezza che sono sia padre che uomo.

Marito?  ....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> La difficoltà, semmai, è quella di conciliare nel modo giusto la vita come padre e gli ovvi, ci si augura positivi, incontri con la madre, in presenza dei bimbi. Ovvero cercare quel _medio _(in cui _stat virtus_) per non essere né troppo, né troppo poco padre.
> 
> Tutto nella consapevolezza che sono sia padre che uomo.
> 
> *Marito? * ....


Perchè continui a mettere in dubbio di non essere un buon marito? Magari non lo eri per lei, non eri quello che lei voleva, ma questo non fà di te un cattivo marito.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

ho letto dave

e mi spiace molto

persino io che sono ancora fiduciosa e speranzosa quasi sempre no avevo sentori positivi sulla tua possibilità di ricostruire in questa fase

la cosa bruttissima dell'amante con famiglia nel villaggio a fianco se la sarebbe però DOVUTA risparmiare

non ne parlo ingiuriosamente perchè tu non vuoi
ma stai attento nelle fasi della separazione
una persona che agisce con una simile mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del padre dei suoi figli è capace di abiezioni significative, secondo me

sii cauto


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè continui a mettere in dubbio di non essere un buon marito? Magari non lo eri per lei, non eri quello che lei voleva, ma questo non fà di te un cattivo marito.


Farfie, sarà così, ma finché non avrò chiarito con me stesso cosa è successo e perché sono arrivato sino a questo punto, non posso sicuramente "giudicarmi" un buon marito... non credi?
Quando avrò la consapevolezza su tanti perché, e non solo avrò capito, bensì avrò messo in pratica i correttivi, allora sì, ne riparleremo.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, sarà così, ma finché non avrò chiarito con me stesso cosa è successo e perché sono arrivato sino a questo punto, non posso sicuramente "giudicarmi" un buon marito... non credi?
> Quando avrò la consapevolezza su tanti perché, e non solo avrò capito, bensì avrò messo in pratica i correttivi, allora sì, ne riparleremo.


tra un buon marito e un cattivo marito ce ne passa molto.
Comunque è giustissimo che tu faccia questa riflessione.


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto dave
> 
> e mi spiace molto
> 
> ...


Amoremio, concedo il beneficio del dubbio che sia stato il caso o la coincidenza, se vuoi, che sia capitato così. Ma è l'unica cosa che concedo. Ridiscuterne ora non porterebbe a nulla di meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, sarà così, ma finché non avrò chiarito con me stesso cosa è successo e perché sono arrivato sino a questo punto, non posso sicuramente "giudicarmi" un buon marito... non credi?
> Quando avrò la consapevolezza su tanti perché, e non solo avrò capito, bensì avrò messo in pratica i correttivi, allora sì, ne riparleremo.


Certo ed è positivo che tu ti metta in dubbio e cerchi si fare chiarezza.
Visto da fuori e da quello che racconti mi sono fatta la mia opinione.
E comunque secondo me solo il fatto che chiedi a noi rispetto per lei come madre e come donna la dice lunga su che uomo tu sia.


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

Pensa te che pensieri mi vengono fuori!!!

Stavo tornando a casa e pensavo tra me e me (che tra l'altro ci sono pochissimi centimetri... ok battuta rubata ad Alessandro Bergonzoni :mexican:
abbiamo deciso di cambiare scuola e di avvicinarli all'attuale casa. Sia per un motivo meramente economico ma, soprattutto, perché le bambine non si trovino a dover spiegare perché, improvvisamente, papà non abita più con loro e vive altrove, per non dover dire loro di no a festicciole in cui ci sono papà e mamme. Insomma per non dover mettere loro addosso una responsabilità di dover giustificare ai coetanei un cambiamento così grosso nella loro vita.
Bene, a parte qualche difficoltà che forse ci sarà con la nuova scuola, altre non ce ne dovrebbero essere.
Ma ecco che in me si è accesa la lampada al risparmio Auchan da 11W (luce calda) nel cervello: e se invece, come ce la siamo girata, ma come me l'ha girata mia moglie, la scusa sia che così, con la nuova scuola, non conoscendo nessuno e dovendo quindi ripartire da zero, non si dovesse sentire giudicata se LUI (sic!) andasse a prendere i bambini in caso lei non possa? Proprio perché nessuno la conosce e nessuno conosce i bambini, cominciare da quel punto fosse una cosa più giustificabile del dover giustificare un cambiamento alle persone che già ti conoscono e che quindi possano pensare anche male?

Un brivido mi ha percorso la schiena, ma un brivido mica da poco. Non tanto per lei in sé, ma per i bimbi...

Mio Dio, se sono perverso.. Pensavo che Tinto Brass lo fosse fin troppo, ma a questo punto mi ricredo.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Pensa te che pensieri mi vengono fuori!!!
> 
> Stavo tornando a casa e pensavo tra me e me (che tra l'altro ci sono pochissimi centimetri... ok battuta rubata ad Alessandro Bergonzoni :mexican:
> abbiamo deciso di cambiare scuola e di avvicinarli all'attuale casa. Sia per un motivo meramente economico ma, soprattutto, perché le bambine non si trovino a dover spiegare perché, improvvisamente, papà non abita più con loro e vive altrove, per non dover dire loro di no a festicciole in cui ci sono papà e mamme. Insomma per non dover mettere loro addosso una responsabilità di dover giustificare ai coetanei un cambiamento così grosso nella loro vita.
> ...


 mi pare evidente che tra le nuove 'regole' da genitori civili ma separati, ci sia anche quella che almeno per i primi tempi i figli non dovrebbero avere contatti troppo stretti con quest'uomo e andarli a prendere a scuola lo è, IMHO.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare evidente che tra le nuove 'regole' da genitori civili ma separati, ci sia anche quella che almeno per i primi tempi i figli non dovrebbero avere contatti troppo stretti con quest'uomo e andarli a prendere a scuola lo è, IMHO.


 I figli già lo conosco..l'altro intendo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Pensa te che pensieri mi vengono fuori!!!
> 
> Stavo tornando a casa e pensavo tra me e me (che tra l'altro ci sono pochissimi centimetri... ok battuta rubata ad Alessandro Bergonzoni :mexican:
> abbiamo deciso di cambiare scuola e di avvicinarli all'attuale casa. Sia per un motivo meramente economico ma, soprattutto, perché le bambine non si trovino a dover spiegare perché, improvvisamente, papà non abita più con loro e vive altrove, per non dover dire loro di no a festicciole in cui ci sono papà e mamme. Insomma per non dover mettere loro addosso una responsabilità di dover giustificare ai coetanei un cambiamento così grosso nella loro vita.
> ...


Dave, credo che questa sia una tua paranoia giustificata dalla situazione che stai attraversando. Hai detto fino ad ora che tua moglie è una buona mamma. Quindi non penso faccia una scelta del genere solo perchè così può mandare il suo nuovo compagno a prenderli o perchè si vergogna della situazione. Non credo sia così immediato l'inizio di una nuova vita con lui. Magari non ci sarà neanche, magari lui non si separa neanche.
Cerca di non crearti problemi che non hai, visto che hai già abb pensieri al momento.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Dave, credo che questa sia una tua paranoia giustificata dalla situazione che stai attraversando. *.


 Non è che voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo...ma dopo i fatti della vacanza, non mi sembra un'ipotesi così azzardata che lui frequenti di più la famiglia!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è che voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo...ma dopo i fatti della vacanza, non mi sembra un'ipotesi così azzardata che lui frequenti di più la famiglia!


Non vorrei essermi persa un pezzo. Lei ha prenotato le vacanze nello stesso posto dove le ha prenotate lui. Ok una cazzata galattica ma probabilmente l'idea era solo quella di poterlo vedere anche durante le vacanze, non mi risulta che abbia fatto in modo che i figli lo frequentassero.


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vorrei essermi persa un pezzo. Lei ha prenotato le vacanze nello stesso posto dove le ha prenotate lui. Ok una cazzata galattica ma probabilmente l'idea era solo quella di poterlo vedere anche durante le vacanze, non mi risulta che abbia fatto in modo che i figli lo frequentassero.


Si, i figli lo conosco, e, a quando ho capito, lo avevano anche visto li.
Mi ricordo di una scritto in cui dave diceva di non poter reggere all'idea che di vedere i figli essere felici dal vederlo, e anche per questo ha deciso di tornare a casa prima.
L'altro dovrebbe essere il loro allenatore di calcio...o qualcosa del genere..

Ti riporto il post che mi ha fatto capire quello che ho scritto qui.



dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, grazie x il tuo post.
> Sai, mi rendo conto che, nelle sue risposte al perché è successo questo e quest'altro, c'è troppa "casualità"!
> PER CASO si è innamorata di lui.
> PER CASO lui è nello stesso posto a passare le vacanze.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, i figli lo conosco, e, a quando ho capito, lo avevano anche visto li.
> Mi ricordo di una scritto in cui dave diceva di non poter reggere all'idea che di vedere i figli essere felici dal vederlo, e anche per questo ha deciso di tornare a casa prima.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti porto il mio esempio anche se è un po' diverso.
> I miei figli conoscono quello che è stato il mio amante. Credo lo trovino anche simpatico, non lo non ho mai approfondito. E' vero che io e lui mai abbiamo pensato di iniziare una vita insieme. Ma credo che se fosse stato così non avrei mai permesso che lui in nessun modo sostituisse mio marito nel rapporto con i figli, come io non mi sarei mai permessa di farlo con i suoi. Il fatto che lo conoscono non vuol dire che lei vuole fargli sostituire Dave anche perchè lui mi sembra un papà così presente che i suoi figli non rinuncerebbero a lui.
> un domani, per me non così vicino, potrebbe essere meno traumatico per loro se già conoscevano il nuovo compagno della mamma. Per ora il problema non si pone e contiamo che lei sia davvero come Dave l'ha descritta


 La tua situazione è diversa da quella di dave.
Dicevo solo che non mi sembrava così assurdo il pensiero di dave, agli occhi du tutti e dei bambini non ci sarebbe stato nulla di male...esattamente come è successo per la vacanza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Pensa te che pensieri mi vengono fuori!!!
> 
> Stavo tornando a casa e pensavo tra me e me (che tra l'altro ci sono pochissimi centimetri... ok battuta rubata ad Alessandro Bergonzoni :mexican:
> abbiamo deciso di cambiare scuola e di avvicinarli all'attuale casa. Sia per un motivo meramente economico ma, soprattutto, perché le bambine non si trovino a dover spiegare perché, improvvisamente, papà non abita più con loro e vive altrove, per non dover dire loro di no a festicciole in cui ci sono papà e mamme. Insomma per non dover mettere loro addosso una responsabilità di dover giustificare ai coetanei un cambiamento così grosso nella loro vita.
> ...


Ma perché, povere creature, oltre ala separazione dei genitori, abituarsi a dormire in due casa, a far strade diverse per andare e tornare da scuola volete far subire loro anche la perdita degli altri punti di riferimento?
Il fattore economico mi fa intuire che vadano in una scuola privata. Se così è ci sarebbe una ragione valida...mandarli in una scuola pubblica up.
Ma non pretendete troppo da loro.
I compagni se ne fregano se i genitori si sono separati. Al masimo qualche bambina matura, preoccupata per sè, può chiedere se litigavate, loro rispondono no e la cosa si chiude lì.
Se agli altri genitori lo dite rispondono "mi spiace" e poi se ne fregano pure loro.


----------



## astonished (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, sarà così, ma finché non avrò chiarito con me stesso cosa è successo e perché sono arrivato sino a questo punto, non posso sicuramente "giudicarmi" un buon marito... non credi?
> Quando avrò la consapevolezza su tanti perché, e non solo avrò capito, bensì avrò messo in pratica i correttivi, allora sì, ne riparleremo.


Ah Davide, così non ci siamo, te l'ho già detto sei troppo bravo, troppo!

Continui a cercare in te le colpa o la causa del fallimento del tuo rapporto mentre dovresti solo essere fiero di come sei e ripartire proprio dalla constatazione che sei un brav'uomo ed un bravo marito. Lascia stare come stanno andando le cose: da tradito puoi fare poco o niente per recuperare il rapporto perchè purtroppo, chi è obnubilata è tua moglie, ed è lei la maggior responsabile di questo stato di cose. Non darti colpe che non hai, non farle sconti anche su questo. Sfrutta questo dolore per rivalurati piuttosto che per buttarti giù. Lo vediamo tutti come sei, e penso sia unanime l'opinione che di gente come te dovrebbe essercene di più in giro.


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, i figli lo conosco, e, a quando ho capito, lo avevano anche visto li.
> Mi ricordo di una scritto in cui dave diceva di non poter reggere all'idea che di vedere i figli essere felici dal vederlo, e anche per questo ha deciso di tornare a casa prima.
> L'altro dovrebbe essere il loro allenatore di calcio...o qualcosa del genere..
> 
> Ti riporto il post che mi ha fatto capire quello che ho scritto qui.


Ciao, per fugare qualsiasi dubbio:
- Mi aveva detto circa 7-8 giorni prima della partenza delle vacanze che anche lui aveva prenotato stesso paese, diverso campeggio/villaggio. Noi avevamo prenotato già da tempo (aprile di quest'anno). Aveva trovato posto lì.... tra tutti i posti in Italia proprio lì?
- I bimbi lo conoscono in quanto, ogni tanto il pomeriggio andavano al parco vicino a casa per giocare, e lui era lì con i suoi figli. Cosa che tutt'ora succede ancora.
- Al mare ovviamente, non essendo distanti come "ombrellone", bastavano 5 minuti a piedi e ci si trovava. Con lui ed i suoi figli. Io mi eclissavo ovviamente.

Ora, io non voglio essere cattivo né pensare male, ma il solo sospetto non è sufficiente a scatenare una bagarre senza eguali, e nemmeno la soluzione opposta darebbe un risultato positivo per me ed i bimbi, anzi.


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché, povere creature, oltre ala separazione dei genitori, abituarsi a dormire in due casa, a far strade diverse per andare e tornare da scuola volete far subire loro anche la perdita degli altri punti di riferimento?
> Il fattore economico mi fa intuire che vadano in una scuola privata. Se così è ci sarebbe una ragione valida...mandarli in una scuola pubblica up.
> Ma non pretendete troppo da loro.
> *I compagni se ne fregano se i genitori si sono separati. Al masimo qualche bambina matura, preoccupata per sè, può chiedere se litigavate, loro rispondono no e la cosa si chiude lì.*
> Se agli altri genitori lo dite rispondono "mi spiace" e poi se ne fregano pure loro.


Ciao Persa, in realtà, i bimbi non perderebbero un punto di riferimento, in quanto i bambini che troverebbero nella nuova scuola sono anche quelli che hanno trovato durante il CRE estivo, quindi si "ritroverebbero" con vecchie amicizie. in più, nella precedente scuola, non vedono i vecchi compagni da quasi 3 mesi, quindi poco si ricordano di loro (ed a dire il vero, non ne parlano mai!!).
Glie ne abbiamo parlato, ed erano quasi entusiasti della nuova scuola, anzi. Siamo stati abbastanza chiari e credo abbiano capito bene.

Sul grassettato, sono in accordo con te, ma mia moglie si è preoccupata di quanto dici, in quanto non sappiamo che carattere possano tirare fuori i bimbi se messi in un angolo dovuto alla nostra situazione di genitori. Soprattutto la grande (e qui è vero), è un carattere fragile nonostante le apparenze, quindi ci andrei cauto.


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ah Davide, così non ci siamo, te l'ho già detto sei troppo bravo, troppo!
> 
> Continui a cercare in te le colpa o la causa del fallimento del tuo rapporto mentre doresti solo essere fiero di come sei e ripartire proprio dalla constatazione che sei un brav'uomo ed un bravo marito. Lascia stare come stanno andando le cose: da tradito puoi fare poco o niente per recuperare il rapporto perchè purtroppo, chi è obnubilata è tua moglie, ed è lei la maggior resposnabile di questo stato di cose. Non darti colpe che non hai, non farle sconti anche su questo. Sfrutta questo dolore per rivalurati piuttosto che per buttarti giù. Lo vediamo tutti come sei, e penso sia unanime l'opinione che di gente come te dovrebbe essercene di più in giro.


Ciao Astonished. Le colpe oramai le sto assorbendo piano piano, e piano piano capirò come ho sbagliato e come fare perché certi errori non si ripetano più in futuro. Ovviamente sto parlando per me. Lei è consapevole che di errori ne ha fatti, e quindi sta a lei riconoscerli e farne tesoro per il futuro.
Ora è il momento, come si suol dire, di rimboccarsi le maniche e guardare avanti. Tutto il resto è passato. Ciò che è stato, è stato, e non può cambiare. 
Sicuramente, come mi hai fatto di nuovo notare tu, la bontà non è sempre ripagata, e di questo ne terrò ben conto in futuro. Sennò sarei un pirlotto ed un sempliciotto di prim'ordine. 
Però basta complimenti!  se fossi stato davvero bravo, non sarei qui a scrivere...


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ora, io non voglio essere cattivo né pensare male, ma il solo sospetto non è sufficiente a scatenare una bagarre senza eguali, e nemmeno la soluzione opposta darebbe un risultato positivo per me ed i bimbi, anzi.


Non ci sono prove, ma c'è un ragionevole sospetto che vale il 99% di una prova che fu una cosa architettata da tua moglie e pensa che bello.
Tu hai sempre detto che è una brava madre (e ci credo) ed una donna in gamba, dimmi quale donna in gamba rovinerebbe le vacanze così al proprio anche ex marito pur di vedere il suo prescelto? E quale stronzo uomo accetterebbe quello sapendo che tu sei e sai tutto e potresti dire tutto a sua moglie?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ah Davide, così non ci siamo, te l'ho già detto sei troppo bravo, troppo!
> 
> Continui a cercare in te le colpa o la causa del fallimento del tuo rapporto mentre doresti solo essere fiero di come sei e ripartire proprio dalla constatazione che sei un brav'uomo ed un bravo marito. Lascia stare come stanno andando le cose: da tradito puoi fare poco o niente per recuperare il rapporto perchè purtroppo, chi è obnubilata è tua moglie, ed è lei la maggior resposnabile di questo stato di cose. Non darti colpe che non hai, non farle sconti anche su questo. Sfrutta questo dolore per rivalurati piuttosto che per buttarti giù. Lo vediamo tutti come sei, e penso sia unanime l'opinione che di gente come te dovrebbe essercene di più in giro.


straquoto


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

C'è una cosa che mi turba in tutto ciò: è una classica storia adulterina da contatto sociale (l'allenatore, il collega, etc.), lui è sposato con figli, non ci vedo futuro.
Possibile che solo TU debba perderci la famiglia?!?!

Io sarei piu' dura con lei, ma proprio tanto. Non dico farle male, ma sbatterle le valige giu' dal balcone sì.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> .........
> Però basta complimenti!  se fossi stato davvero bravo, non sarei qui a scrivere...


se con questo vuoi dire che le colpe del fallimento di un matrimonio sono sempre da entrambe le parti, ci sta

ma le colpe non hanno tutte lo stesso peso

e nessuna "colpa" giustifica un tradimento

i motivi di un tradimento risiedono nel traditore
quelle che quest'ultimo imputa di volta in volta al tradito sono perlopiù proiezioni e giustificazioni con se stesso

la giustificazione (secondo me fasulla) di tua moglie, a quel che dici, è prevalentemente "non ti ho mai amato"
se così fosse, la colpa non può essere tua: non potevi diventare un altro uomo, anche se l'avessi saputo
ma, a maggior ragione, ciò implica che l'errore è stato suo: non l'hai costretta a sposarti e a far figli


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' vero che io e lui mai abbiamo pensato di iniziare una vita insieme. Ma credo che se fosse stato così non avrei mai permesso che lui in nessun modo sostituisse mio marito nel rapporto con i figli,



A parole si dicono tante cose.
Nella pratica, quando un coniuge è "fuori", entra l'amante. E tutto il mondo non fa una piega.
L'ho visto milioni di volte.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> No, non è bello, una persona normale. Era solo un'altro uomo. Quello dei sogni: attento, pieno di attenzioni, romantico... Ti faceva sentire il centro del mondo, speciale. Poi tira fuori la faccia vera. Ma è troppo tardi.


ma negli anni in cui sei stata l'"altra", non hai mai pensato alla sua doppiezza verso la moglie?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished. Le colpe oramai le sto assorbendo piano piano, e piano piano capirò come ho sbagliato e come fare perché certi errori non si ripetano più in futuro. Ovviamente sto parlando per me. Lei è consapevole che di errori ne ha fatti, e quindi sta a lei riconoscerli e farne tesoro per il futuro.
> Ora è il momento, come si suol dire, di rimboccarsi le maniche e guardare avanti. Tutto il resto è passato. Ciò che è stato, è stato, e non può cambiare.
> *Sicuramente, come mi hai fatto di nuovo notare tu, la bontà non è sempre ripagata, e di questo ne terrò ben conto in futuro. Sennò sarei un pirlotto ed un sempliciotto di prim'ordine. *
> *Però basta complimenti!  se fossi stato davvero bravo, non sarei qui a scrivere...*




La bontà non è quasi mai ripagata, ma se sei una persona buona non cambierai. E questo è un bene. Io ho preso un sacco di mazzate con amici che ritenevi quasi fratelli e comunque continuo a dare tutta mè stessa in ogni nuovo rapporto.
Siamo fatti così e non si cambia. Puoi stare più attento, tutto qui ma non illuderti di poter cambiare. Non definirti pirlotto e sempliciotto sei ben lontano dall'esserlo.
Invece sono contenta che tu scriva qui. Sei un esempio di una persona che ha subito un grave torto e riesce ad essere ottimista per il futuro.
Cerca solo di essere più sereno ti assicuro che chi ti legge può solo notare quanto tu sia in gamba.
Ok adesso smetto con i complimenti


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ah Davide, così non ci siamo, te l'ho già detto sei troppo bravo, troppo!
> 
> Continui a cercare in te le colpa o la causa del fallimento del tuo rapporto mentre *doresti solo essere fiero di come sei e ripartire proprio dalla constatazione che sei un brav'uomo ed un bravo marito.* Lascia stare come stanno andando le cose: da tradito puoi fare poco o niente per recuperare il rapporto perchè purtroppo, chi è obnubilata è tua moglie, ed è lei la maggior resposnabile di questo stato di cose. Non darti colpe che non hai, non farle sconti anche su questo. Sfrutta questo dolore per rivalurati piuttosto che per buttarti giù. *Lo vediamo tutti come sei, e penso sia unanime l'opinione che di gente come te dovrebbe essercene di più in giro.*


 

:up: quoto alla grande! Avercelo un uomo come te... tua moglie vedrai, una volta svegliata si renderà conto dell'enorme ca..ata che ha fatto....


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, per fugare qualsiasi dubbio:
> - Mi aveva detto circa 7-8 giorni prima della partenza delle vacanze che anche lui aveva prenotato stesso paese, diverso campeggio/villaggio. Noi avevamo prenotato già da tempo (aprile di quest'anno). Aveva trovato posto lì.... tra tutti i posti in Italia proprio lì?
> - I bimbi lo conoscono in quanto, ogni tanto il pomeriggio andavano al parco vicino a casa per giocare, e lui era lì con i suoi figli. Cosa che tutt'ora succede ancora.
> - Al mare ovviamente, non essendo distanti come "ombrellone", bastavano 5 minuti a piedi e ci si trovava. Con lui ed i suoi figli. Io mi eclissavo ovviamente.
> ...


Rettifico il mio post di prima, dopo aver letto questo. Tu non sei solo un brav'uomo, sei un santo.  Nonostante tutta la mia pazienza, se mi fossi ritrovata in vacanza l'amichetta del mio patner, la scenata non sarei riuscita a reprimerla. Tu sei veramente un santo...


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma negli anni in cui sei stata l'"altra", non hai mai pensato alla sua doppiezza verso la moglie?


altre bugie: lei sapeva e accettava. Minacciava di tornare a casa (straniera dell'est) se lui se ne fosse andato, ma erano separati in casa. Non dire nulla: mi rendo perfettamente conto della cretina che ero... Per quello che tendo ad essere indulgente con le amanti. Vorrei tanto che qualcuno fosse riuscito a farmi vedere la realtà. Peccato non avervi trovato allora..chissà come sarebbe stata la mia vita...


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se con questo vuoi dire che le colpe del fallimento di un matrimonio sono sempre da entrambe le parti, ci sta
> 
> *ma le colpe non hanno tutte lo stesso peso
> 
> ...


Se io sono d'accordo con quanto dici, lei non lo è, per il semplice motivo che, secondo lei, il suo nuovo "amore" è nato dopo che mi aveva comunicato il fatto che lei non mi amava più. Questo è quanto dice lei.
Io non mi sono trovato per nulla d'accordo, anche perché ho detto a chiare lettere che non credo di essermi meritato un cotale trattamento, né credo che una così evidente mancanza di rispetto mi sia... dovuta, per qualsiasi errore abbia commesso!!
Ora lei non capirà mai questo, non lo può capire e non ho voglia di stare a sbatterle la testa contro un muro. Solo il tempo probabilmente le farà capire qualcosa. Non nutro speranze in questo, ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se io sono d'accordo con quanto dici, lei non lo è, per il semplice motivo che, secondo lei, il suo nuovo "amore" è nato dopo che mi aveva comunicato il fatto che lei non mi amava più. Questo è quanto dice lei.
> Io non mi sono trovato per nulla d'accordo, anche perché ho detto a chiare lettere che non credo di essermi meritato un cotale trattamento, né credo che una così evidente mancanza di rispetto mi sia... dovuta, per qualsiasi errore abbia commesso!!
> Ora lei non capirà mai questo, non lo può capire e non ho voglia di stare a sbatterle la testa contro un muro. Solo il tempo probabilmente le farà capire qualcosa. Non nutro speranze in questo, ma non si sa mai.


il tempo è galantuomo

questo non significa che per voi ci possa ancora essere un futuro
ma prima o poi lei quel muro se lo ritroverà

ripeto ciò che ti ho detto: sii cauto

non pensare che siccome tu sei cristallino e corretto (e lo sei) gli altri (lei compresa) siano fatti allo stesso modo


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Rettifico il mio post di prima, dopo aver letto questo. Tu non sei solo un brav'uomo, sei un santo.  Nonostante tutta la mia pazienza, se mi fossi ritrovata in vacanza l'amichetta del mio patner, la scenata non sarei riuscita a reprimerla. Tu sei veramente un santo...


Non ti preoccupare Minnie, la scenata glie l'ho fatta il giorno prima di partire, quando diceva di "andare a prendere il sole".
Ammetto, in verità, un vero grosso errore: l'indecisione, che non mi ha permesso di agire per tempo ed in tempo. Anche se a latte versato...
Ma oramai, non pensiamo più a quello e guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Angel (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se io sono d'accordo con quanto dici, lei non lo è, per il semplice motivo che, secondo lei, il suo nuovo "amore" è nato dopo che mi aveva comunicato il fatto che lei non mi amava più. Questo è quanto dice lei.
> Io non mi sono trovato per nulla d'accordo, anche perché ho detto a chiare lettere che non credo di essermi meritato un cotale trattamento, né credo che una così evidente mancanza di rispetto mi sia... dovuta, per qualsiasi errore abbia commesso!!
> *Ora lei non capirà mai questo, non lo può capire e non ho voglia di stare a sbatterle la testa contro un muro. Solo il tempo probabilmente le farà capire qualcosa. Non nutro speranze in questo, ma non si sa mai*.


Non è che non vuole capire e che non vuole passare dalla parte del torto...vuole sentirsi pulita e con la coscienza a posto :up:

Non sono stata io ad accoltellarlo  ma è stato lui a cadere sopra il coltello :carneval:


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se io sono d'accordo con quanto dici, lei non lo è, per il semplice motivo che, secondo lei, il suo nuovo "amore" è nato dopo che mi aveva comunicato il fatto che lei non mi amava più. Questo è quanto dice lei.
> Io non mi sono trovato per nulla d'accordo, anche perché ho detto a chiare lettere che non credo di essermi meritato un cotale trattamento, né credo che una così evidente mancanza di rispetto mi sia... dovuta, per qualsiasi errore abbia commesso!!
> *Ora lei non capirà mai questo, non lo può capire* e non ho voglia di stare a sbatterle la testa contro un muro. Solo il tempo probabilmente le farà capire qualcosa. Non nutro speranze in questo, ma non si sa mai.


Tutti i traditori, lo vedi anche in questo forum, si autogiustificano ed autoassolvono, hanno sempre un motivo che li ha obbligati a tradire. Non importa se lo capirà o no. E' una persona, da quello che racconti, che non sarà mai felice. Una perenne insoddisfatta. 
Nessuno deve accontentarsi di una minestrina tiepida e insipida e dire che è fantastica. Ma devi imparare che non puoi ingozzarti tutti i giorni di sola cioccolata. La felicità non è il turbine delle emozioni, è la serenità. Qualche corsa sugli autovolanti va bene, ma è bella proprio perchè poi scendi con i piedi per terra. Ed è bello anche questo, se lo sai apprezzare. 
Non  serve sbatterle la testa contro il muro. Sono fatti così, non capiranno mai comunque.


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tempo è galantuomo
> 
> questo non significa che per voi ci possa ancora essere un futuro
> ma prima o poi lei quel muro se lo ritroverà
> ...


E' una lezione di vita, più chiara di così...
Mi concedo del tempo per capirla e digerirla ben bene sino in fondo.


----------



## Angel (2 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori, lo vedi anche in questo forum, si autogiustificano ed autoassolvono, hanno sempre un motivo che li ha obbligati a tradire. *Non importa se lo capirà o no. E' una persona, da quello che racconti, che non sarà mai felice. Una perenne insoddisfatta. *
> Nessuno deve accontentarsi di una minestrina tiepida e insipida e dire che è fantastica. Ma devi imparare che non puoi ingozzarti tutti i giorni di sola cioccolata. La felicità non è il turbine delle emozioni, è la serenità. Qualche corsa sugli autovolanti va bene, ma è bella proprio perchè poi scendi con i piedi per terra. Ed è bello anche questo, se lo sai apprezzare.
> Non  serve sbatterle la testa contro il muro. Sono fatti così, non capiranno mai comunque.


Ahhh!!!! :up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori, lo vedi anche in questo forum, si autogiustificano ed autoassolvono, hanno sempre un motivo che li ha obbligati a tradire. Non importa se lo capirà o no. E' una persona, da quello che racconti, che non sarà mai felice. Una *perenne insoddisfatta. *
> Nessuno deve accontentarsi di una minestrina tiepida e insipida e dire che è fantastica. Ma devi imparare che non puoi ingozzarti tutti i giorni di sola cioccolata. La felicità non è il turbine delle emozioni, è la serenità. Qualche corsa sugli autovolanti va bene, ma è bella proprio perchè poi scendi con i piedi per terra. Ed è bello anche questo, se lo sai apprezzare.
> Non serve sbatterle la testa contro il muro. Sono fatti così, non capiranno mai comunque.


quoto
appoggio
omaggio 


e approvo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A parole si dicono tante cose.
> Nella pratica, quando un coniuge è "fuori", entra l'amante. E tutto il mondo non fa una piega.
> L'ho visto milioni di volte.


Il fatto che entra l'amante non significa che sostituisca il ruolo del padre, sostituisce quello del marito


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Dave, tu non hai agito per tempo, io non ti farò i compplimenti che ti hanno fatto gli altri, perchè...perchè...perchè quello che tu e tua moglie avete è un fallimento sotto tutti i punti. Tu come uomo sei stato tanto controllato all'inizio da perdere tutte le possibilità di "aver ragione" con tua moglie. Hai aspettato perchè dovevi vedere, non accorgendoti che hai aspettato un momento diu troppo e lei ti ha preso per il culo alla grande. Continuo a dirti, che lei sia una brava madre ok, ma ti prego non dipingerla come una grande donna, lei non ci si avvicina manco a 100 km ad una grande donna visto che butta su di te le conseguenze. Ora se fossi in te continuerei la tua vita come purtroppo si prospetta, ma una piccola aggiuntina la farei, andare a parlare con la moglie dell'amante, quella cosa della vacanza nello stesso posto potevano evitarlo la tua mugliera e l'amante di lei, almeno uno dei due poteva avere buon gusto. Tanto che se vogliono vivere insieme che sia tu a far saltare la bomba che dovrà comunque saltare.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu non hai agito per tempo, io non ti farò i compplimenti che ti hanno fatto gli altri, perchè...perchè...perchè quello che tu e tua moglie avete è un fallimento sotto tutti i punti. Tu come uomo sei stato tanto controllato all'inizio da perdere tutte le possibilità di "aver ragione" con tua moglie. Hai aspettato perchè dovevi vedere, non accorgendoti che hai aspettato un momento diu troppo e lei ti ha preso per il culo alla grande. Continuo a dirti, che lei sia una brava madre ok, ma ti prego non dipingerla come una grande donna, lei non ci si avvicina manco a 100 km ad una grande donna visto che butta su di te le conseguenze. Ora se fossi in te continuerei la tua vita come purtroppo si prospetta, ma una piccola aggiuntina la farei, andare a parlare con la moglie dell'amante, quella cosa della vacanza nello stesso posto potevano evitarlo la tua mugliera e l'amante di lei, almeno uno dei due poteva avere buon gusto. Tanto che se vogliono vivere insieme che sia tu a far saltare la bomba che dovrà comunque saltare.


Sempre la vendetta come soluzione di tutto?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu non hai agito per tempo, io non ti farò i compplimenti che ti hanno fatto gli altri, perchè...perchè...perchè quello che tu e tua moglie avete è un fallimento sotto tutti i punti. Tu come uomo sei stato tanto controllato all'inizio da perdere tutte le possibilità di "aver ragione" con tua moglie. Hai aspettato perchè dovevi vedere, non accorgendoti che hai aspettato un momento diu troppo e lei ti ha preso per il culo alla grande. Continuo a dirti, che lei sia una brava madre ok, ma ti prego non dipingerla come una grande donna, lei non ci si avvicina manco a 100 km ad una grande donna visto che butta su di te le conseguenze.* Ora se fossi in te continuerei la tua vita come purtroppo si prospetta, ma una piccola aggiuntina la farei, andare a parlare con la moglie dell'amante, quella cosa della vacanza nello stesso posto potevano evitarlo la tua mugliera e l'amante di lei, almeno uno dei due poteva avere buon gusto*. Tanto che se vogliono vivere insieme che sia tu a far saltare la bomba che dovrà comunque saltare.


 
Dave non lo farebbe mai ne sono certa. Perchè fare una cattiveria così? Che vantaggio porterebbe nella sua vita. L'odio e la vendetta non fanno altro che incattivire ancora di più. Credo che lui si stia comportando da gran signore  ha l'ammirazione praticamente di tutti sia che siano traditi o traditori.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sempre la vendetta come soluzione di tutto?


No, solo che non vedo il motivo per cui lui sia il capro espiatorio di tutto e di tutti. Sinceramente che siano i due a prendersi le loro responsabilità, che gli si sbattino di fronte e che imparino cosa significa essere amanti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, solo che non vedo il motivo per cui lui sia il capro espiatorio di tutto e di tutti. Sinceramente che siano i due a prendersi le loro responsabilità, che gli si sbattino di fronte e che imparino cosa significa essere amanti.


se lui deve prendersela con qualcuno lo deve fare con sua moglie non con il suo amante e in modo categorico non con la moglie. Quella è un'altra famiglia che deve risolvere il suoi problemi. non serve il giustiziere della notte che li aiuta.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dave non lo farebbe mai ne sono certa. Perchè fare una cattiveria così? Che vantaggio porterebbe nella sua vita. L'odio e la vendetta non fanno altro che incattivire ancora di più. Credo che lui si stia comportando da gran signore  ha l'ammirazione praticamente di tutti sia che siano traditi o traditori.


Farfalla, lui sta facendo quello che tutti i traditori vorrebbero, che il tradito si piegasse a novanta e che già che ci fosse si mettesse una scopa su per il sedere per spazzare per terra mentre prepara le valige. Ma ti rendi conto che stronzi sono stati quei due verso di lui? Ti rendi conto che lo pigliano per fesso e gli fanno fare quello che vogliono? Ma chi è una persona che si fa fare tutto questo? In opassato glki dicemnmo di agire...lui non l'ha fatto ed ecco la situazione, perchè è stato onesto con disonesti lo ha preso li dietro,.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui sta facendo quello che tutti i traditori vorrebbero, che il tradito si piegasse a novanta e che già che ci fosse si mettesse una scopa su per il sedere per spazzare per terra mentre prepara le valige. Ma ti rendi conto che stronzi sono stati quei due verso di lui? Ti rendi conto che lo pigliano per fesso e gli fanno fare quello che vogliono? Ma chi è una persona che si fa fare tutto questo? In opassato glki dicemnmo di agire...lui non l'ha fatto ed ecco la situazione, perchè è stato onesto con disonesti lo ha preso li dietro,.


Ma lui resta quello onesto. Lui può guardarsi allo specchio, gli altri no.
Lui sta agendo per il meglio verso i suoi figli. Lei l'ha già cancellata dalla sua vita. E' andato avanti...forse quello che non hai fatto tu.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lui sta facendo quello che tutti i traditori vorrebbero, che il tradito si piegasse a novanta e che già che ci fosse si mettesse una scopa su per il sedere per spazzare per terra mentre prepara le valige. Ma ti rendi conto che stronzi sono stati quei due verso di lui? Ti rendi conto che lo pigliano per fesso e gli fanno fare quello che vogliono? Ma chi è una persona che si fa fare tutto questo? In opassato glki dicemnmo di agire...lui non l'ha fatto ed ecco la situazione, perchè è stato onesto con disonesti lo ha preso li dietro,.



Quello che ti chiedo è: per quanto abominevoli siano stati, vendicarsi che gli cambia?

Forse gli cambierebbe solo la stima che ha di sè -nel senso che peggiorerebbe.

Insomma, pure se pigliasse a sberle tutti quanti... la moglie lo amerebbe? Si pentirebbe? Si renderebbe conto di che uomo è?

Dave non è uomo da godere della vendetta. Non si crogiola nel rancore, sta già cercando di migliorare come persona, pure in questa situazione.
In cambio ne avrà serenità, e una nuova vita, ne sono sicura.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma lui resta quello onesto. Lui può guardarsi allo specchio, gli altri no.
> Lui sta agendo per il meglio verso i suoi figli. Lei l'ha già cancellata dalla sua vita. E' andato avanti...forse quello che non hai fatto tu.



Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quello che ti chiedo è: per quanto abominevoli siano stati, vendicarsi che gli cambia?
> 
> Forse gli cambierebbe solo la stima che ha di sè -nel senso che peggiorerebbe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu non hai agito per tempo, io non ti farò i compplimenti che ti hanno fatto gli altri, perchè...perchè...perchè quello che tu e tua moglie avete è un fallimento sotto tutti i punti. Tu come uomo sei stato tanto controllato all'inizio da perdere tutte le possibilità di "aver ragione" con tua moglie. Hai aspettato perchè dovevi vedere, non accorgendoti che hai aspettato un momento diu troppo e lei ti ha preso per il culo alla grande. Continuo a dirti, che lei sia una brava madre ok, ma ti prego non dipingerla come una grande donna, lei non ci si avvicina manco a 100 km ad una grande donna visto che butta su di te le conseguenze. Ora se fossi in te continuerei la tua vita come purtroppo si prospetta, ma una piccola aggiuntina la farei, andare a *parlare con la moglie dell'amante*, quella cosa della vacanza nello stesso posto potevano evitarlo la tua mugliera e l'amante di lei, almeno uno dei due poteva avere buon gusto. Tanto che se vogliono vivere insieme che sia tu a far saltare la bomba che dovrà comunque saltare.


no

nel far del male ad altri non ci si guadagna mai


una simile porcata non è detto che non la faccia la moglie di dave se (quando) lui le darà il benservito


non confondere le persone


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Ma per voi è vendetta far risparmiare magari un paio di anni ad una donna che ha un marito che vuole vivere con un'altra? Se è questo il piano è giusto che anche lei sappia i piani sul suo futuro no??
Poi che vendetta e vendetta del cazzo è dire la verità? Vendetta sarebbe fare qualcosa che colpisce l'amante e la moglie in maniera cattiva solo per avere vantaggi.
Io ringrazio iddio a chi mi disse la prima volta le voci fondate che giravano sulla mia prima ragazza e che io abbia indagato...ringrazio con chi mi ha svelato la verità piuttosto che la falsità di una mentitrice che tiene buono un fesso per scoparsi lo stronzo di turno.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> 
> nel far del male ad altri non ci si guadagna mai
> 
> ...


Amoremio, lui ha diritto di dire le cose come stanno e mettere le cose apposto completamente e farsi la sua vita. Onesto con se stesso ma onesto anche con una donna che ancora non sa. Amoremio, io ho tolto di mezzo amicizie che sapendo non mi dissero, se uno sa di un torto nei miei confronti che parli, almeno mi libera magari da un peso no?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quello che ti chiedo è: per quanto abominevoli siano stati, vendicarsi che gli cambia?
> 
> Forse gli cambierebbe solo la stima che ha di sè -nel senso che peggiorerebbe.
> 
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Ma per voi è vendetta far risparmiare magari un paio di anni ad una donna che ha un marito che vuole vivere con un'altra? Se è questo il piano è giusto che anche lei sappia i piani sul suo futuro no??
> Poi che vendetta e vendetta del cazzo è dire la verità? Vendetta sarebbe fare qualcosa che colpisce l'amante e la moglie in maniera cattiva solo per avere vantaggi.
> Io ringrazio iddio a chi mi disse la prima volta le voci fondate che giravano sulla mia prima ragazza e che io abbia indagato...ringrazio con chi mi ha svelato la verità piuttosto che la falsità di una mentitrice che tiene buono un fesso per scoparsi lo stronzo di turno.


si è assolutamente solo vendetta non farla passare per un opera di carità, perchè non lo è. Ma chi sei tu per decidere cosa è meglio per l'altra famiglia?


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> si è assolutamente solo vendetta non farla passare per un opera di carità, perchè non lo è. Ma chi sei tu per decidere cosa è meglio per l'altra famiglia?


Farfalla, ma che famiglia e famiglia. Quella non è più una famiglia da quando Mr vacanze con amante ha deciso di uscirne, solo che lei non lo sa!!!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, lui ha diritto di dire le cose come stanno e mettere le cose apposto completamente e farsi la sua vita. Onesto con se stesso ma onesto anche con una donna che ancora non sa. Amoremio, io ho tolto di mezzo amicizie che sapendo non mi dissero, se uno sa di un torto nei miei confronti che parli, almeno mi libera magari da un peso no?


io invece ho guardato negli occhi un uomo che mi è venuto a parlare di sua moglie e mio marito

e ho pensato che lo facesse per amore di lei anche se nei fatti voleva vendetta, voleva che io cacciassi di casa mio marito

e sai una cosa
penso di aver poi capito che il poveretto era manovrato da lei

era lei che voleva che lui venisse a parlarmi, in modo che io subissi una pressione che mi portasse ai sacchi neri e lei potesse consolare lo scacciato


ennesima figurella patetica di un personaggio già patetico di suo (lui)


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ennesima figurella patetica di un personaggio già patetico di suo (lui)


Lui patetico? Estrapolando si, ma non era l'unico e lo sai.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma che famiglia e famiglia. Quella non è più una famiglia da quando Mr vacanze con amante ha deciso di uscirne, solo che lei non lo sa!!!


ma tu credi davvero che lui ne uscirà?

io non ne sarei così sicura


e poi lui non mi interessa
a me interessa dave


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma che famiglia e famiglia. Quella non è più una famiglia da quando Mr vacanze con amante ha deciso di uscirne, solo che lei non lo sa!!!


Mr vacanze non sappiamo che intenzioni ha e comunque non è giusto che sia Dave a dirglielo.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui patetico? Estrapolando si, ma non era l'unico e lo sai.


e non lo sarei stata anch'io se mi fossi fatta manovrare sull'onda del dolore che mi è stato provocato?

non sei meno patetico di fronte a te stesso (unica platea che conti) se ti muovi in mezzo a tanti patetici


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu credi davvero che lui ne uscirà?
> 
> io non ne sarei così sicura
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mr vacanze non sappiamo che intenzioni ha e comunque non è giusto che sia Dave a dirglielo.


E chi glielo deve dire? L'amante stesso? Senti lo sai bene tu come me che un amante non dirà mai nulla e che gli amici di lui staranno zitti e che la moglie di Dave starà zitta per amore di Mr. Cattivo gusto.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui patetico? Estrapolando si, ma non era l'unico e lo sai.





Amoremio ha detto:


> e non lo sarei stata anch'io se mi fossi fatta manovrare sull'onda del dolore che mi è stato provocato?
> 
> non sei meno patetico di fronte a te stesso (unica platea che conti) se ti muovi in mezzo a tanti patetici


ergo

perchè invitare dave a rinunciare alla sua dignità e correttezza per entrare nella parte del patetico di cui sopra?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ergo
> 
> perchè invitare dave a rinunciare alla sua dignità e correttezza per entrare nella parte del patetico di cui sopra?



Quoto


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ergo
> 
> perchè invitare dave a rinunciare alla sua dignità e correttezza per entrare nella parte del patetico di cui sopra?


Ok, ma cher metta la moglie nel posto giusto e a modo giusto, che smetta di essere così ragionevole con lke irragenevolezze di una donna che non è stata onesta come lui.
Alla fine lui sarebbe l''uomo che sarebbe capace di finbire in una giudiziale e finire  ad avere l'addebito e questo non è buono, quella donna se lo rivolta come un calzino e lui lo sa.
Ah per esperienza di vita, quando porgi il fianco a parenti sei il primo a prenderlo in quel posto, troppi parenti sono stati disonesti con me convinti di aver ragione, una moglie non è altro che (brutto a dirsi) un parente  ,quando diventa ex ,ormai.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi glielo deve dire? L'amante stesso? Senti lo sai bene tu come me che un amante non dirà mai nulla e che gli amici di lui staranno zitti e che* la moglie di Dave* starà zitta per amore di Mr. Cattivo gusto.


 
e beccherà la meritata tramvata se il suo obiettivo era di coronare l'ammmmmmore

se l'obiettivo è di trombare libera e felice, la tramvata la beccherà tra qualche anno quando avrà buttato un po' di anni con questo pirla



quello che auguro a dave è che quando la tramvata arriverà lui sia così lontano da lei emotivamente da non sentirsi spuntare nè un sorrisino nè altro


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto





senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto


 
fatti!

non pugnette :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio, ma lui paga e pagheràgli orrori perpetuaqti da sua moglie a lui e lei permarrà convinta di avere ragione perchè...in fondo non è tradimento se non si è mai amato. Cazzo che ci fai a fare dei figli se non ami e disprezzi l'uomo che ti sta accanto? Mi chiedo tutte queste cose, perchè se sono vere mi spiace lei avrebbe bisogno di uno psichiatra bravino forte.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e beccherà la meritata tramvata se il suo obiettivo era di coronare l'ammmmmmore
> 
> se l'obiettivo è di trombare libera e felice, la tramvata la beccherà tra qualche anno quando avrà buttato un po' di anni con questo pirla
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi glielo deve dire? L'amante stesso? Senti lo sai bene tu come me che un amante non dirà mai nulla e che gli amici di lui staranno zitti e che la moglie di Dave starà zitta per amore di Mr. Cattivo gusto.


E allora? ma chi se ne frega di chi glielo dice o no.
Non sono affari di Dave. Lui deve pensare a se stesso e ai suoi figli. Punto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fatti!
> 
> non pugnette :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non posso pigiarti il sistema non me lo permette appena posso lo faccio giuro


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fatti!
> 
> non pugnette :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'ho provato... giuro.... te e brugola non vi riesco a pigiare...
Proverò ancora, indefessamente.... :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ma cher metta la moglie nel posto giusto e a modo giusto, che smetta di essere così ragionevole con lke irragenevolezze di una donna che non è stata onesta come lui.
> Alla fine lui sarebbe l''uomo che sarebbe capace di finbire in una giudiziale e finire ad avere l'addebito e questo non è buono, quella donna se lo rivolta come un calzino e lui lo sa.
> Ah per esperienza di vita, quando porgi il fianco a parenti sei il primo a prenderlo in quel posto, troppi parenti sono stati disonesti con me convinti di aver ragione, una moglie non è altro che (brutto a dirsi) un parente ,quando diventa ex ,ormai.


Questo lo sta facendo pensando ai suoi figli e ignorando lei. Non c'entra nulla con il dirlo alla moglie dell'altro


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ma cher metta la moglie nel posto giusto e a modo giusto, che smetta di essere così ragionevole con lke irragenevolezze di una donna che non è stata onesta come lui.
> Alla fine lui sarebbe l''uomo che sarebbe capace di finbire in una giudiziale e finire  ad avere l'addebito e questo non è buono, quella donna se lo rivolta come un calzino e lui lo sa.
> Ah per esperienza di vita, quando porgi il fianco a parenti sei il primo a prenderlo in quel posto, troppi parenti sono stati disonesti con me convinti di aver ragione, una moglie non è altro che (brutto a dirsi) un parente  ,quando diventa ex ,ormai.



Hai notato che la gran parte dei ragionamenti Dave li fa pensando al benessere dei figli? Sarebbe meglio per loro cercare di ottenere soddisfazione -ma quale soddisfazione, poi- vendicandosi della moglie?

Si sta comportando da padre maturo che cerca di mantenere un rapporto civile con la madre dei suoi figli. Figli fortunati ad avere un padre così.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo sta facendo pensando ai suoi figli e ignorando lei. Non c'entra nulla con il dirlo alla moglie dell'altro



l'abbiamo scritto insieme!!!


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu non hai agito per tempo, io non ti farò i compplimenti che ti hanno fatto gli altri, perchè...perchè...perchè quello che tu e tua moglie avete è un fallimento sotto tutti i punti. Tu come uomo sei stato tanto controllato all'inizio da perdere tutte le possibilità di "aver ragione" con tua moglie. Hai aspettato perchè dovevi vedere, non accorgendoti che hai aspettato un momento diu troppo e lei ti ha preso per il culo alla grande. Continuo a dirti, che lei sia una brava madre ok, ma ti prego non dipingerla come una grande donna, lei non ci si avvicina manco a 100 km ad una grande donna visto che butta su di te le conseguenze. Ora se fossi in te continuerei la tua vita come purtroppo si prospetta, ma una piccola aggiuntina la farei, andare a parlare con la moglie dell'amante, quella cosa della vacanza nello stesso posto potevano evitarlo la tua mugliera e l'amante di lei, almeno uno dei due poteva avere buon gusto. Tanto che se vogliono vivere insieme che sia tu a far saltare la bomba che dovrà comunque saltare.


Daniele, abbi pazienza: tu non conosci mia moglie, e non conosci il suo "lui" (mi scoccia chiamarlo amante) tanto quanto non lo conosco io. Lui non è la mia famiglia. E' la sua, e sono problemi suoi.
Ho semplicemente chiesto di rispettare mia moglie come donna e come madre poiché se lo merita. Punto e basta. E non lo dico perché sono "obnubilato" da nebbie di simil-amore o di simil speranze.
La rispetto perché la conosco, so chi è, com'è, cosa può fare e dove può arrivare solo con la sua forza di volontà. E che non farebbe mai del male consciamente ad un altro.
Ha commesso un errore, molto grosso, va bene. Ma chi non ne commette? 
Ma soprattutto, quando si è complici di questo errore, come si fa semplicemente a scaricare tutte le colpe su di uno solo?
Comunque, Daniele, ti ringrazio per i tuoi punti di vista e le tue considerazioni. Non lo dico sarcasticamente. E' solo che sono diversi dai miei; tu, probabilmente, avresti agito in maniera diversa rispetto a me, con modi e tempi diversi. Credo che, alla fine, l'unico vero giudice imparziale, come spesso penso, sarà il tempo.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Come si fa ad avere un rapporto umano con una che mente e continua a mentire? Dai su!!! Chi ci è passato lo sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, dopo anni di repressione verrà fuori il Dave ferito ed allora chissà cosa succederà alla sua famiglia...e li avrà torto marcio a scoppiare. Succede, succede a tutti.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Davem, ti dico solo che per me chi mente e continua a mentire è da rispettare il suo giusto. Errare è sbagliare, mentire è piùche aver sbagliato. Lei sta sbagliando ogni volta che nega le sue colpe di questo te ne rendi conto? Leggi Verena cosa ti scrive, rispondi a lei davvero e vedrai che lei ne sa più di tutti qui sul cosa fare nel tuo caso, lei che da ex ttraditrice ti ha dato due dritte perfette e tu non hai ne ascoltato e ne ribattuto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai notato che la gran parte dei ragionamenti Dave li fa pensando al benessere dei figli? Sarebbe meglio per loro cercare di ottenere soddisfazione -ma quale soddisfazione, poi- vendicandosi della moglie?
> 
> Si sta comportando da padre maturo che cerca di mantenere un rapporto civile con la madre dei suoi figli. Figli fortunati ad avere un padre così.


Quoto non posso pigiarti prima che ti arrabbi anche tu:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, abbi pazienza: tu non conosci mia moglie, e non conosci il suo "lui" (mi scoccia chiamarlo amante) tanto quanto non lo conosco io. Lui non è la mia famiglia. E' la sua, e sono problemi suoi.
> Ho semplicemente chiesto di rispettare mia moglie come donna e come madre poiché se lo merita. Punto e basta. E non lo dico perché sono "obnubilato" da nebbie di simil-amore o di simil speranze.
> La rispetto perché la conosco, so chi è, com'è, cosa può fare e dove può arrivare solo con la sua forza di volontà. E che non farebbe mai del male consciamente ad un altro.
> Ha commesso un errore, molto grosso, va bene. Ma chi non ne commette?
> ...


ti quoto
ti bacio
mi inchino


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come si fa ad avere un rapporto umano con una che mente e continua a mentire? Dai su!!! Chi ci è passato lo sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, dopo anni di repressione verrà fuori il Dave ferito ed allora chissà cosa succederà alla sua famiglia...e li avrà torto marcio a scoppiare. Succede, succede a tutti.


Perchè si ha un cuore, si è dalla parte della ragione, si è superiori e il tempo farà capire a sua moglie che uomo ha perso.
Se non sarà così, chi se ne frega, lui sarà lontano anni luce da lei sereno e a posto con la sua coscienza


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se io sono d'accordo con quanto dici, lei non lo è, per il semplice motivo che, secondo lei, il suo nuovo "amore" è nato dopo che mi aveva comunicato il fatto che lei non mi amava più.




Beh, ma questo fa parte delle AUTOPALLE che ci si racconta per sentirsi a posto con la coscienza

Su queste stronzate fai bene a non darle corda. Duro, anzi durissimo, concreto.

Vedrai il suo castello incantato come si sbriciolerà...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, ma lui paga e pagheràgli orrori perpetuaqti da sua moglie a lui e lei permarrà convinta di avere ragione perchè...in fondo non è tradimento se non si è mai amato. *Cazzo che ci fai a fare dei figli se non ami e disprezzi l'uomo che ti sta accanto? Mi chiedo tutte queste cose, perchè se sono vere mi spiace lei avrebbe bisogno di uno psichiatra bravino forte*.


ti quoto il grassetto ma....

che cazzo dovrebbe fregarmi che lei rimanga convinta di ....?
che cazzo dovrebbe fregargliene a dave?

a lui (e a me per lui) deve fregare di riuscire a passare oltre
di riconoscere il SUO valore

la vita  renderà lei abbastanza infelice (credo io) perchè non penso che sarà felice neanche se lui ora lasciasse la moglie per stare con lei e perchè quando si troverà a fare un bilancio sincero (capita quasi sempre!) non potrà non ammettere con sè stessa di essersi comportata come una brutta persona (dave, complimentati con me per la pacatezza)

che dave si rotoli in meschinità connesse ad un rapporto con una donna che agisce in quel modo, non può far stare meglio lui


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che entra l'amante non significa che sostituisca il ruolo del padre, sostituisce quello del marito


anche qui, in teoria. In pratica, moltissimi ex (specie uomini) vengono spinti ai margini delle vite dei loro stessi figli perché socialmente non hanno piu' posto, l'altro è "subentrato". E non tutti hanno la forza per combattere questa marginalizzazione.

 Provare per credere, come diceva Guido Angeli:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come si fa ad avere un rapporto umano con una che mente e continua a mentire? Dai su!!! Chi ci è passato lo sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, dopo anni di repressione verrà fuori il Dave ferito ed allora chissà cosa succederà alla sua famiglia...e li avrà torto marcio a scoppiare. Succede, succede a tutti.


piantala dan


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma per voi è vendetta far risparmiare magari un paio di anni ad una donna che ha un marito che vuole vivere con un'altra? Se è questo il piano è giusto che anche lei sappia i piani sul suo futuro no?? .


Ma quante probabilità ci sono che l'amante della moglie di Dave abbia QUEI piani?!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma quante probabilità ci sono che l'amante della moglie di Dave abbia QUEI piani?!


 
pochissime

ma soprattutto ...

la moglie di lui potrebbe sapere tutto
e comunque
non è compito di dave metterla al corrente di ciò che non sa


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come si fa ad avere un rapporto umano con una che mente e continua a mentire? Dai su!!! Chi ci è passato lo sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, dopo anni di repressione verrà fuori il Dave ferito ed allora chissà cosa succederà alla sua famiglia...e li avrà torto marcio a scoppiare. Succede, succede a tutti.


1) Il rapporto umano si costruisce se la persona con cui hai a che fare non la vedi solo come una piaga, od una "caccola da rimuovere". Per quale motivo dovrei denigrare mia moglie, la madre dei miei figli, quando entrambi ne siamo corresponsabili ed entrambi abbiamo degli obblighi non indifferenti verso di loro (e verso noi stessi di riflesso)? Perché complicare le cose ulteriormente? _Cui prodest_??
2) Vedremo se saranno anni di repressione. Come faccio a dirti adesso ciò che sarà fra due, tre, cinque anni? Dipende solo da me ciò che sarò (meglio, ciò che potrò essere) nel futuro.
3) Difficile dire ora se sarò ancora ferito nel futuro. Potrei anche essere felicemente innamorato di un altra persona, e guardare la mia ex moglie come, appunto, una ex moglie, ma sempre come la mamma dei miei bimbi. E, per giunta, molto più felice di adesso!
Ma di questo ne avremo di che parlare, eccome!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto il grassetto ma....
> 
> che cazzo dovrebbe fregarmi che lei rimanga convinta di ....?
> che cazzo dovrebbe fregargliene a dave?
> ...



ti quotooooooo :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> 1) Il rapporto umano si costruisce se la persona con cui hai a che fare non la vedi solo come una piaga, od una "caccola da rimuovere". Per quale motivo dovrei denigrare mia moglie, la madre dei miei figli, quando entrambi ne siamo corresponsabili ed entrambi abbiamo degli obblighi non indifferenti verso di loro (e verso noi stessi di riflesso)? Perché complicare le cose ulteriormente? _Cui prodest_??
> 2) Vedremo se saranno anni di repressione. Come faccio a dirti adesso ciò che sarà fra due, tre, cinque anni? Dipende solo da me ciò che sarò (meglio, ciò che potrò essere) nel futuro.
> 3) Difficile dire ora se sarò ancora ferito nel futuro. Potrei anche essere felicemente innamorato di un altra persona, e guardare la mia ex moglie come, appunto, una ex moglie, ma sempre come la mamma dei miei bimbi. E, per giunta, molto più felice di adesso!
> Ma di questo ne avremo di che parlare, eccome!


... 
non ho parole.....
sei fantastico....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche qui, in teoria. In pratica, moltissimi ex (specie uomini) vengono spinti ai margini delle vite dei loro stessi figli perché socialmente non hanno piu' posto, l'altro è "subentrato". E non tutti hanno la forza per combattere questa marginalizzazione.
> 
> Provare per credere, come diceva Guido Angeli:unhappy:


Non riesco a credere che i suoi figli mettano da part un padre che sta dimostrando così tanto quanto bene vuole loro.
Scusa forse sono solo molto ottimista


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> 1) Il rapporto umano si costruisce se la persona con cui hai a che fare non la vedi solo come una piaga, od una "caccola da rimuovere". Per quale motivo dovrei denigrare mia moglie, la madre dei miei figli, quando entrambi ne siamo corresponsabili ed entrambi abbiamo degli obblighi non indifferenti verso di loro (e verso noi stessi di riflesso)? Perché complicare le cose ulteriormente? _Cui prodest_??
> 2) Vedremo se saranno anni di repressione. Come faccio a dirti adesso ciò che sarà fra due, tre, cinque anni? Dipende solo da me ciò che sarò (meglio, ciò che potrò essere) nel futuro.
> 3) Difficile dire ora se sarò ancora ferito nel futuro. *Potrei anche essere felicemente innamorato di un altra persona, e guardare la mia ex moglie come, appunto, una ex moglie, ma sempre come la mamma dei miei bimbi. E, per giunta, molto più felice di adesso!*
> Ma di questo ne avremo di che parlare, eccome!


Non sai quanto te lo auguro di cuore!:up:
Non posso pigiarti, porca vacca......


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Davem, ti dico solo che per me chi mente e continua a mentire è da rispettare il suo giusto. Errare è sbagliare, mentire è piùche aver sbagliato. Lei sta sbagliando ogni volta che nega le sue colpe di questo te ne rendi conto? Leggi Verena cosa ti scrive, rispondi a lei davvero e vedrai che lei ne sa più di tutti qui sul cosa fare nel tuo caso, lei che da ex ttraditrice ti ha dato due dritte perfette e tu non hai ne ascoltato e ne ribattuto.


Daniele, se intendi la separazione, di fatto la facciamo - io me ne vado da casa, sia chiaro (E ti dirò di più, si è preoccupata del fatto che sono lontano da dove abito ora, e che non sarebbe meglio aspettare e trovare una casa più vicina? Questo per non essere troppo lontano dai figli? Rifletti su queste parole, così come io ho riflettutto...). Non la facciamo dal punto di vista legale, ma il tempo per farlo non manca di sicuro. Non so se usare il termine "fare un passo più lungo della gamba" calzi in questa situazione, ma è ciò che più gli si avvicina come metafora.
Ho dovuto rimandare l'appuntamento di oggi pomeriggio con l'avvocato perché ho appuntamento con mia madre per spiegarle cosa cambia nella mia famiglia, e per valutare la possibilità della casa in cui potrei andare a vivere.
L'appuntamento con l'avv. è rimandato a mercoledì prossimo. Cosa salterà fuori, lo saprete al momento opportuno. Vedremo se la lettera sarà spedita, non voglio peggiorare ciò che piano piano si sta "ricostruendo" (inteso come vita di ognuno di noi separatamente, e come genitori x i figli). Se una lettera di un avvocato dovesse cominciare una nuova spirale negativa, in cui io ci smenerei di più di quanto ci smeno ora, che senso ha? Semmai in futuro dovesse esserne necessario, nel caso le cose si modifichino o si "incrinino", allora ne riparleremo.
I rapporti come persone tra me e mia moglie sono buoni, non c'è odio, semplicemente non c'è amore.
Comunque Verena ha dato ottimi consigli, non c'è nulla da dire a tal proposito.


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma lui resta quello onesto. Lui può guardarsi allo specchio, gli altri no.*
> *Lui sta agendo per il meglio verso i suoi figli. Lei l'ha già cancellata dalla sua vita. E' andato avanti*...forse quello che non hai fatto tu.


 


 :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu non hai agito per tempo, io non ti farò i compplimenti che ti hanno fatto gli altri, perchè...perchè...perchè quello che tu e tua moglie avete è un fallimento sotto tutti i punti.


Daniele, mi sono dimenticato una cosa molto importante: ricito quanto tu hai scritto qui sopra, perché hai ragione! Hai molta ragione e te ne do atto.
Non ci si complimenta mai con due persone che si separano, specie quando entrambi ne hanno colpa, non credi? Io penso di rientrare in questa categoria di persone.
Ora è la volta di cambiare pagina; forse fra qualche anno ci ritroviamo e ti complimenterai perché sto molto meglio e tutto va alla grande! Lo spero per me, ovviamente. 
La stessa cosa, però, me la auguro per te, e lo dico con il cuore.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, mi sono dimenticato una cosa molto importante: ricito quanto tu hai scritto qui sopra, perché hai ragione! Hai molta ragione e te ne do atto.
> Non ci si complimenta mai con due persone che si separano, non credi? Io penso di rientrare in questa categoria di persone.
> Ora è la volta di cambiare pagina; forse fra qualche anno ci ritroviamo e ti complimenterai perché sto molto meglio e tutto va alla grande! Lo spero per me, ovviamente.
> La stessa cosa, però, me la auguro per te, e lo dico con il cuore.


dave, secondo me è ora di cambiare avatar


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dave, secondo me è ora di cambiare avatar


Non potrò mai arrivare ai tuoi livelli... Troppo belli


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dave, secondo me è ora di cambiare avatar


Ci stavo pensando anch'io.
Un bel sole?


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non potrò mai arrivare ai tuoi livelli... Troppo belli


intendevo che devi cambiarlo per i progressi che stai facendo.
Almeno rovesciata su un lato. non proprio a testa in giù


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ah Davide, così non ci siamo, te l'ho già detto sei troppo bravo, troppo!
> 
> Continui a cercare in te le colpa o la causa del fallimento del tuo rapporto mentre doresti solo essere fiero di come sei e ripartire proprio dalla constatazione che sei un brav'uomo ed un bravo marito. Lascia stare come stanno andando le cose: da tradito puoi fare poco o niente per recuperare il rapporto perchè purtroppo, chi è obnubilata è tua moglie, ed è lei la maggior resposnabile di questo stato di cose. Non darti colpe che non hai, non farle sconti anche su questo. Sfrutta questo dolore per rivalurati piuttosto che per buttarti giù. Lo vediamo tutti come sei, e penso sia unanime l'opinione che di gente come te dovrebbe essercene di più in giro.


 :up:


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> intendevo che devi cambiarlo per i progressi che stai facendo.
> Almeno rovesciata su un lato. non proprio a testa in giù


No, ho già un'idea, ma aspetta ancora qualche giorno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, in realtà, i bimbi non perderebbero un punto di riferimento, in quanto i bambini che troverebbero nella nuova scuola sono anche quelli che hanno trovato durante il CRE estivo, quindi si "ritroverebbero" con vecchie amicizie. in più, nella precedente scuola, non vedono i vecchi compagni da quasi 3 mesi, quindi poco si ricordano di loro (ed a dire il vero, non ne parlano mai!!).
> Glie ne abbiamo parlato, ed erano quasi entusiasti della nuova scuola, anzi. Siamo stati abbastanza chiari e credo abbiano capito bene.
> 
> Sul grassettato, sono in accordo con te, ma mia moglie si è preoccupata di quanto dici, in quanto non sappiamo che carattere possano tirare fuori i bimbi se messi in un angolo dovuto alla nostra situazione di genitori. Soprattutto la grande (e qui è vero), è un carattere fragile nonostante le apparenze, quindi ci andrei cauto.


 Forse sono più piccoli di quel che ricordo.


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse sono più piccoli di quel che ricordo.


Vanno per gli 8, 6 e 5...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se con questo vuoi dire che le colpe del fallimento di un matrimonio sono sempre da entrambe le parti, ci sta
> 
> ma le colpe non hanno tutte lo stesso peso
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ma cher metta la moglie nel posto giusto e a modo giusto, che smetta di essere così ragionevole con lke irragenevolezze di una donna che non è stata onesta come lui.
> Alla fine lui sarebbe l''uomo che sarebbe capace di finbire in una giudiziale e finire ad avere l'addebito e questo non è buono, quella donna se lo rivolta come un calzino e lui lo sa.
> Ah per esperienza di vita, quando porgi il fianco a parenti sei il primo a prenderlo in quel posto, troppi parenti sono stati disonesti con me convinti di aver ragione, una moglie non è altro che (brutto a dirsi) un parente ,quando diventa ex ,ormai.


 
Daniele, sarei d'accordo con te, forse, se non fosse che hanno dei figli insieme. E questo comporta che non puoi tirare una riga sopra la persona che ti ha fatto ingiustamente del male. Dovranno continuare a vedersi, parlarsi, accordarsi sull'educazione/tempo/problemi dei figli per tutta la vita. Ed è meglio per tutti (per i figli ma anche per Dave) farlo senza il coltello fra i denti. Lei si merita di pagarla? Probabilmente si, ma come dicevo, pagherà non essendo mai felice, visto come è fatta. 
Sai bene quanto trovo ingiusto che nelle separazioni alla fine i coniugi abbiano gli stessi diritti/ tempo da passare con i figli, tenuto conto che uno ha fatto e l'altro ha subito. Ma è così, putroppo. Quindi quello dei due che ha più buon senso ce lo metterà, ingoiando magari un pò di orgoglio davanti al mondo ma, come ti hanno già detto, avendo la consapevolezza di potersi guardare allo specchio con serenità tutti i giorni.


----------



## minnie (2 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai notato che la gran parte dei ragionamenti Dave li fa pensando al benessere dei figli? Sarebbe meglio per loro cercare di ottenere soddisfazione -ma quale soddisfazione, poi- vendicandosi della moglie?
> 
> Si sta comportando da padre maturo che cerca di mantenere un rapporto civile con la madre dei suoi figli. *Figli fortunati ad avere un padre così*.


 
Quoto riquoto e straquoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, solo che non vedo il motivo per cui lui sia il capro espiatorio di tutto e di tutti. Sinceramente che siano i due a prendersi le loro responsabilità, che gli si sbattino di fronte e che imparino cosa significa essere amanti.


 Quando succede una cosa del genere può capitare di essere talmente devastati da pensare "Se loro si evitano questa cosa è meglio".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma che famiglia e famiglia. Quella non è più una famiglia da quando Mr vacanze con amante ha deciso di uscirne, solo che lei non lo sa!!!


 Elisa ne sta uscendo e salverà la sua famiglia.
Se qualcuno informasse il marito magari non accadrebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa ne sta uscendo e salverà la sua famiglia.
> Se qualcuno informasse il marito magari non accadrebbe.


Hai sbagliato tread o sbaglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, se intendi la separazione, di fatto la facciamo - io me ne vado da casa, sia chiaro (E ti dirò di più, si è preoccupata del fatto che sono lontano da dove abito ora, e che non sarebbe meglio aspettare e trovare una casa più vicina? Questo per non essere troppo lontano dai figli? Rifletti su queste parole, così come io ho riflettutto...). Non la facciamo dal punto di vista legale, ma il tempo per farlo non manca di sicuro. Non so se usare il termine "fare un passo più lungo della gamba" calzi in questa situazione, ma è ciò che più gli si avvicina come metafora.
> Ho dovuto rimandare l'appuntamento di oggi pomeriggio con l'avvocato perché ho appuntamento con mia madre per spiegarle cosa cambia nella mia famiglia, e per valutare la possibilità della casa in cui potrei andare a vivere.
> L'appuntamento con l'avv. è rimandato a mercoledì prossimo. Cosa salterà fuori, lo saprete al momento opportuno. Vedremo se la lettera sarà spedita, non voglio peggiorare ciò che piano piano si sta "ricostruendo" (inteso come vita di ognuno di noi separatamente, e come genitori x i figli). Se una lettera di un avvocato dovesse cominciare una nuova spirale negativa, in cui io ci smenerei di più di quanto ci smeno ora, che senso ha? Semmai in futuro dovesse esserne necessario, nel caso le cose si modifichino o si "incrinino", allora ne riparleremo.
> I rapporti come persone tra me e mia moglie sono buoni, non c'è odio, semplicemente non c'è amore.
> Comunque Verena ha dato ottimi consigli, non c'è nulla da dire a tal proposito.


 La lettera raccomandata è un atto pregiudiziale alla tua uscita di casa come lo è il suo cambiare la serratura, anche se poi non voirrà farlo. Ma la lettera ci vuole.
Puoi tranquillamente dirglielo e poi andare dall'avvocato insieme ed entrare separatamente o prendere appuintamento a un'ora di distanza.
Tanto legalmente un avvocato è indispensabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vanno per gli 8, 6 e 5...


Quella di 8 dovrebbe avere dispiacere a lasciare insegnanti e compagni.
Gli altri sì son piccoli.
Tieni conto che distribuire l'affettività e l'attaccamento è un bene perché moltiplica le sicurezze.
Non legarsi alle persone con cui si condividono momenti importanti di crescita è segno di un'autodifesa.
Favorite i legami nella nuova scuola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato tread o sbaglio


 Non ho sbagliato.
Era un memento per Daniele per fargli un esempio nel quale concorderà che sia meglio non dire.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La lettera raccomandata è un atto pregiudiziale alla tua uscita di casa come lo è il suo cambiare la serratura, anche se poi non voirrà farlo. Ma la lettera ci vuole.
> Puoi tranquillamente dirglielo e poi andare dall'avvocato insieme ed entrare separatamente o prendere appuintamento a un'ora di distanza.
> Tanto legalmente un avvocato è indispensabile.


Scusa Persa sono proprio ignorante in materia. mi speghi: se lui esce di casa senza la lettera cosa può succedere? E' abbandono del tetto coniugale? Esiste ancora?
Se hai voglia di spiegarmelo, grazie
Scusa il leggero O.T. Dave


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho sbagliato.
> Era un memento per Daniele per fargli un esempio nel quale concorderà che sia meglio non dire.


Scusa pensavo che volessi rispondere di là.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Persa sono proprio ignorante in materia. mi speghi: se lui esce di casa senza la lettera cosa può succedere? E' abbandono del tetto coniugale? Esiste ancora?
> Se hai voglia di spiegarmelo, grazie
> Scusa il leggero O.T. Dave


sì, esiste

ma la sua valenza è limitata

in sede di separazione ti può far gioco solo se vai in giudiziale e comunque è un elemento che il giudice valuta liberamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Persa sono proprio ignorante in materia. mi speghi: se lui esce di casa senza la lettera cosa può succedere? E' abbandono del tetto coniugale? Esiste ancora?
> Se hai voglia di spiegarmelo, grazie
> Scusa il leggero O.T. Dave


 Sì.
E' un'altra dizione, ma è quello.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, esiste
> 
> ma la sua valenza è limitata
> 
> in sede di separazione ti può far gioco solo se vai in giudiziale e comunque è un elemento che il giudice valuta liberamente


Grazie
quindi la lettera serve a questo ad andarsene con le spalle coperte?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> E' un'altra dizione, ma è quello.


Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> quindi la lettera serve a questo ad andarsene con le spalle coperte?


 Soprattutto perché ci sono tre bambini.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto perché ci sono tre bambini.


ok


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok


Ciao Farfalli'


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalli'


ciao bella tutto bene?
Mi piace molto Farfallì


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ciao bella tutto bene?
> Mi piace molto Farfallì



Tutto :up: FARFALLI'


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> quindi la lettera serve a questo ad andarsene con le spalle coperte?


sì
a far le cose correttamente


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

La lettera è necessità di fatto, se non ci fosse lei potrebbe intentare l'addebito per la separazione ed avere anche ragione. Caso che mi ricordo un uomo tradito tentò di perdonare la moglie ma non ci riuscì inveendo spesso contro di lei, lei chiese l'addebito, non lo ottenne sia ben chiaro, ma lui era partito con tutte le ragioni del mondo, se avesse fatto una lettera con un avvocato prima di dire "cerco di perdonarti" mettendo nero su bianco un paio di cosette avrebbe ottenuto quello che voleva.
Per Dave serve solo per non essere cornuto e mazziato, perchè sinceramente si scopre solo dopo la fine del matrimonio se l'ex marito o ex moglie era o no uno stronzo o stronza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La lettera è necessità di fatto, se non ci fosse lei potrebbe intentare l'addebito per la separazione ed avere anche ragione. Caso che mi ricordo un uomo tradito tentò di perdonare la moglie ma non ci riuscì inveendo spesso contro di lei, lei chiese l'addebito, non lo ottenne sia ben chiaro, ma lui era partito con tutte le ragioni del mondo, se avesse fatto una lettera con un avvocato prima di dire "cerco di perdonarti" mettendo nero su bianco un paio di cosette avrebbe ottenuto quello che voleva.
> Per Dave serve solo per non essere cornuto e mazziato, perchè sinceramente si scopre solo dopo la fine del matrimonio se l'ex marito o ex moglie era o no uno stronzo o stronza.


 L'addebito serve a ivana e veronica. Alle persone normali non serve ...a meno che non siano avvocati matrimonialisti...


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'addebito serve a ivana e veronica. Alle persone normali non serve ...a meno che non siano avvocati matrimonialisti...


Persa l'addebito è una grande cosa se si guadagna bene!!! :up: CI si salva una parte dei propri introiti no? Cosa c'è di peggio di dare all'ex moglie o all'ex marito un assegno solo perchè sposati? E non ultima in caso di coppie senza figli il coniuge con addebito perde il diritto alla sucessione...io piuttosto che dare la mia alfa ad una che mi ha tradito preferisco sinceramente l'inferno!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa l'addebito è una grande cosa se si guadagna bene!!! :up: CI si salva una parte dei propri introiti no? Cosa c'è di peggio di dare all'ex moglie o all'ex marito un assegno solo perchè sposati?


Se...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

*La lettera dell'avvocato*

Dave, te l'avevo già detto, la devi fare PRIMA di uscire di casa. E' la legge.


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dave, te l'avevo già detto, la devi fare PRIMA di uscire di casa. E' la legge.


Ciao Verena, già, ricordo bene. Non basta nessuna scrittura privata nè nulla del genere. 
Mercoledì (spero) sarò dall'avvocato e mi farà sapere.


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Verena, già, ricordo bene. Non basta nessuna scrittura privata nè nulla del genere.
> Mercoledì (spero) sarò dall'avvocato e mi farà sapere.


Non basta. Se esci di casa adesso passi dalla parte del torto senza passare dal via, cioè anche tu verresti a meno ad uno dei doveri coniugali come tua moglie ha già fatto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Verena, già, ricordo bene. Non basta nessuna scrittura privata nè nulla del genere.
> Mercoledì (spero) sarò dall'avvocato e mi farà sapere.


Non c'entrano le scritture private. Qui devi fare una formale "messa in mora" del matrimonio. La fanno serenamente tutti gli avvocati, tu devi solo pagare


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai che sono quasi certa che sia il contrario?!?!
> Prima dell'amante, litigavate? Eravate freddi a morte? Vi tiravate i piatti addosso?
> 
> No, eh?
> ...


Ciao Verena, riprendo il post nel thread di sea weed.
Per rispondere alle tue domande: non eravamo freddi a morte, ci mancherebbe. Si litigava, ma era quel litigare che non sfociava nel "fare la pace". Ma le litigate erano sporadiche.
In più, se lei non avesse tirato fuori i suoi malumori, e non mi avesse detto nulla, io manco ci avrei pensato! Da qui la mia colpa evidente: non essermi accorto di lei.
Dopodiché le cose sono peggiorate per un motivo o per l'altro, e finché io non ho saputo dell'altro, nutrivo un po' di speranza che il rapporto potesse "ripartire", e basavo il mio fare quotidiano su quella speranza. Probabilmente la sua colpa maggiore era, paradossalmente, confidare che io potessi cambiare, dopo che già prima di sposarci mi aveva fatto intendere che la fiducia totale in me non avrebbe potuto riporla in quanto caratterialmente diversi; ingenuamente, le ho dato rassicurazioni sulla possibilità di cambiare. D'altronde, la volevo veramente sposare, era la donna perfetta!
Dopo che mi ha messo davanti i suoi malumori, i suoi atteggiamente mi lasciavano tutt'altro che tranquillo, e quindi sempre più sospettoso, ed anche se chiedevo, lei rispondeva picche. In più, ad ogni discussione, era come se stessimo scavando un altro po' di fossa per il nostro rapporto. 
Quindi, se ho capito bene il messaggio che mi vuoi passare ti rispondo: forse è come di ci tu ed adesso ha soltanto un'infatuazione contro la quale non è possibile combattere (forse in futuro). Resta il gravissimo fatto che io, purtroppo, in lei non ho più fiducia, quindi mi domando in futuro semplicemente come poter fare! Se lei non si attiva per cercare di "ritornare sui suoi passi", è difficile che lo possa fare io.
Resta il fatto, però, che lei ha tirato fuori per prima questi suoi malumori, e piano piano ha capito cos'era: ero io. Io mi sono trovato spiazzato e quindi ho ... soccombuto (si dice così?).


----------



## Luigi III (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Verena, riprendo il post nel thread di sea weed.
> Per rispondere alle tue domande: non eravamo freddi a morte, ci mancherebbe. Si litigava, ma era quel litigare che non sfociava nel "fare la pace". Ma le litigate erano sporadiche.
> In più, se lei non avesse tirato fuori i suoi malumori, e non mi avesse detto nulla, io manco ci avrei pensato! Da qui la mia colpa evidente: non essermi accorto di lei.
> Dopodiché le cose sono peggiorate per un motivo o per l'altro, e finché io non ho saputo dell'altro, nutrivo un po' di speranza che il rapporto potesse "ripartire", e basavo il mio fare quotidiano su quella speranza. Probabilmente la sua colpa maggiore era, paradossalmente, confidare che io potessi cambiare, dopo che già prima di sposarci mi aveva fatto intendere che la fiducia totale in me non avrebbe potuto riporla in quanto caratterialmente diversi; ingenuamente, le ho dato rassicurazioni sulla possibilità di cambiare. D'altronde, la volevo veramente sposare, era la donna perfetta!
> ...


Leggo sempre i risvolti della tua storia, piuutosto simile alla mia. Ora stai per andare dall'avvocato. In bocca al lupo, amico mio.


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2010)

Dave, ti dai troppe colpe, te ne dai davveero troppe e non c'è altro da dire. Ti ricordo una cosa che forse ti farebbe bene sapere, lei aveva la bocca per parlare, lei aveva la bocca per dirti che aveva dei problemi con te, lei poteva farlo ma non l'ha fatto, si vede che così in gamba come donna non è, ma semplicemente è una donna, punto.
LLa descrivi sempre come perfetta, è persino fastidioso quanto lei sia perfetta e tu imperfetto in questo rapporto nella cui fine lei era imperfetta al 100% e tu perfetto,
Pensaci un poco, pensaci davvero, visto che la fine del rapporto in questa maniera l'ha voluta lei, come per non darti modo per ribattere.
Quando parli con tua moglie mostrale che lei non ha avuto le palle per nulla, non stare dietro ai suoi sofismi in cui si giustifica di tutto e quindi è incolpevole scaricando su di te la colpa, che in futuro farà solo male a te attento. 
Tu ti sei comportato bene, oltretutto se lei ti ha sposato non convinta era un suo problema enorme, se lei ha fatto 3 figli con te non amandoti allora sinceramente ha anche bisogno di un aiuto psicologico forte, mentre tu sinceramente stai bene di capoccia e sei perfetto così, forse un poco da togliere da questo senso di colpa che sento sempre quando ti leggo e che da un fastidio incredibile per te.


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, ti dai troppe colpe, te ne dai davveero troppe e non c'è altro da dire. Ti ricordo una cosa che forse ti farebbe bene sapere, lei aveva la bocca per parlare, lei aveva la bocca per dirti che aveva dei problemi con te, lei poteva farlo ma non l'ha fatto, si vede che così in gamba come donna non è, ma semplicemente è una donna, punto.
> LLa descrivi sempre come perfetta, è persino fastidioso quanto lei sia perfetta e tu imperfetto in questo rapporto nella cui fine lei era imperfetta al 100% e tu perfetto,
> Pensaci un poco, pensaci davvero, visto che la fine del rapporto in questa maniera l'ha voluta lei, come per non darti modo per ribattere.


Daniele, vorrei ribadire il concetto, sperando sia definitivamente chiaro: se le cose tra me e mia moglie fossero state a posto, e se lei non avesse tirato fuori i suoi malumori più di un anno fa, credo non sarebbe successo nulla e probabilmente io non sarei nemmeno qui a scrivere. Se lei ha tirato fuori i suoi malumori, dico che per fortuna li ha tirati fuori prima e non, ad esempio, oggi tutti di un botto. Lei ha fatto il suo percorso per capire qual'era la causa della sua infelicità, e l'ha scoperta. Io sono caduto letteralmente dal pero! Mea culpa in questo senso!
Che poi le cose si siano complicate perché lei ha trovato una spalla su cui piangere, buon per lei e male per me e per la famiglia. Ho capito a grandi linee dove ho sbagliato, ora si tratta di affinare la ricerca ed andare a ritrovare tutti quei passaggi che hanno causato infelicità per correggerli. Forse alcuni li troverò, altri forse no, altri ancora, forse, mi saranno messi di fronte agli occhi da tutt'altra persona e mi apriranno un mondo che io nemmeno mi ero degnato di considerare.
Quindi, in una separazione, nessuno è perfetto, io ho le mie colpe e lei le sue. Sta a noi riconoscerle e farne tesoro per evitarle di nuovo in futuro.
Per farla breve: abbiamo peccato di solenne ingenuità!
Ma, ribadisco, se lei non avesse parlato, nulla sarebbe probabilmente successo, o, con buona probabilità, sarebbe successo in futuro e scoppiando con un botto più grande.
Per il momento, però, è doveroso concentrarmi sulla famiglia e sui bimbi, di modo che siano sempre felici, seguiti, educati e cresciuti nel modo migliore possibile. Il rapporto tra me e mia moglie, al momento, è in stand-by, e la ripresa è rimandata a data da destinarsi (forse mai...).


----------



## minnie (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, vorrei ribadire il concetto, sperando sia definitivamente chiaro: se le cose tra me e mia moglie fossero state a posto, e se lei non avesse tirato fuori i suoi malumori più di un anno fa, credo non sarebbe successo nulla e probabilmente io non sarei nemmeno qui a scrivere. Se lei ha tirato fuori i suoi malumori, dico che per fortuna li ha tirati fuori prima e non, ad esempio, oggi tutti di un botto. Lei ha fatto il suo percorso per capire qual'era la causa della sua infelicità, e l'ha scoperta. Io sono caduto letteralmente dal pero! Mea culpa in questo senso!
> Che poi le cose si siano complicate perché lei ha trovato una spalla su cui piangere, buon per lei e male per me e per la famiglia. Ho capito a grandi linee dove ho sbagliato, ora si tratta di affinare la ricerca ed andare a ritrovare tutti quei passaggi che hanno causato infelicità per correggerli. Forse alcuni li troverò, altri forse no, altri ancora, forse, mi saranno messi di fronte agli occhi da tutt'altra persona e mi apriranno un mondo che io nemmeno mi ero degnato di considerare.
> Quindi, in una separazione, nessuno è perfetto, io ho le mie colpe e lei le sue. Sta a noi riconoscerle e farne tesoro per evitarle di nuovo in futuro.
> Per farla breve: abbiamo peccato di solenne ingenuità!
> ...


Sei talmente saggio, buono ed equilibrato che guarda, io ti sposerei, altro che separarmi... Proprio vero che chi ha il pane non ha i denti e viceversa...


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Se devo essere sincero mi tremano un po' le gambe.
Stasera vado da mia madre e le parlerò di tutto; so che mi farà mille domande alle quali glisserò anche perché le metterò ben chiaro che si tratta della mia famiglia e non della sua, e che perciò, le chiederò di avere pazienza se non me la sento di raccontarle tutto per filo e per segno, e che accetti la situazione q.b.
Dovrò trovare le parole giuste per non far risaltare negativamente nessuno di noi due, perché alla fine è la mamma dei miei bimbi, e non merita un trattamento diverso a quello che dovrei avere io.
Le dovrò anche chiedere, alla fine, se mi da la disponibilità ed a che costo, della casa di famiglia, fintanto che non trovo sistemazione diversa.
Rimane sempre mia madre, la quale ha riposto tanto amore ed attenzioni sia a me che ai suoi nipoti. Mi spiace deluderla in questo modo, è un insuccesso per me non da poco.
Sarà un incontro molto difficile, e non mi sorprenderebbe che si mettesse a piangere, ma tant'è. Ora faccio un po' di yoga, Yin e Yang, relax e _ardòm_ come va.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero mi tremano un po' le gambe.
> Stasera vado da mia madre e le parlerò di tutto; so che mi farà mille domande alle quali glisserò anche perché le metterò ben chiaro che si tratta della mia famiglia e non della sua, e che perciò, le chiederò di avere pazienza se non me la sento di raccontarle tutto per filo e per segno, e che accetti la situazione q.b.
> Le dovrò anche chiedere, alla fine, se mi da la disponibilità ed a che costo, della casa di famiglia, fintanto che non trovo sistemazione diversa.
> Rimane sempre mia madre, la quale ha riposto tanto amore ed attenzioni sia a me che ai suoi nipoti. Mi spiace deluderla in questo modo, è un insuccesso per me non da poco.
> Sarà un incontro molto difficile, e non mi sorprenderebbe che si mettesse a piangere, ma tant'è. Ora faccio un po' di yoga, Yin e Yang, relax e _ardòm_ come va.


anche da questo post traspare la bella persona che sei

in bocca al lupo, di cuore


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero mi tremano un po' le gambe.
> Stasera vado da mia madre e le parlerò di tutto; so che mi farà mille domande alle quali glisserò anche perché le metterò ben chiaro che si tratta della mia famiglia e non della sua, e che perciò, le chiederò di avere pazienza se non me la sento di raccontarle tutto per filo e per segno, e che accetti la situazione q.b.
> Dovrò trovare le parole giuste per non far risaltare negativamente nessuno di noi due, perché alla fine è la mamma dei miei bimbi, e non merita un trattamento diverso a quello che dovrei avere io.
> Le dovrò anche chiedere, alla fine, se mi da la disponibilità ed a che costo, della casa di famiglia, fintanto che non trovo sistemazione diversa.
> ...


Fidati, le madri capiscono molto di più di quanto non diano a vedere. Non  la deluderai, sarà la situazione a intristirla e a dispiacerle.
Tu non hai fatto nulla per deluderla mi pare


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Fidati, le madri capiscono molto di più di quanto non diano a vedere. Non  la deluderai, sarà la situazione a intristirla e a dispiacerle.
> Tu non hai fatto nulla per deluderla mi pare


Uddìo, no! però non farmi venire i dubbi....:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero mi tremano un po' le gambe.
> Stasera vado da mia madre e le parlerò di tutto; so che mi farà mille domande alle quali glisserò anche perché le metterò ben chiaro che si tratta della mia famiglia e non della sua, e che perciò, le chiederò di avere pazienza se non me la sento di raccontarle tutto per filo e per segno, e che accetti la situazione q.b.
> Dovrò trovare le parole giuste per non far risaltare negativamente nessuno di noi due, perché alla fine è la mamma dei miei bimbi, e non merita un trattamento diverso a quello che dovrei avere io.
> Le dovrò anche chiedere, alla fine, se mi da la disponibilità ed a che costo, della casa di famiglia, fintanto che non trovo sistemazione diversa.
> ...


 In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2010)

Ok, semplifico un poco il ragionamento! Lei ha esposto dei malumori no? E' stata chiara nell'esporli? E' stata esauriente e tu te ne sei felicemente fottuto sperando che un miracolo sistemasse tutto? Se lei è stata meno chiara e tu un poco meno menefreghista di quello che ti ho scritto (come credo sia stato sai???) permane il fatto che tua moglie non ha pianto solo sulla spalla di un altro e questo che tu devi capire, lei ha mentito a te e a se stessa, perchè se voleva mollarti era il caso di dire tutto prima che tu lo scoprissi e soprattutto non negare l'evidenza.
Lei si è comportata pari pari alla mia prima ex, senza alcuna differenza, tranne che noi non avevamo figli, io ho fatto tesoro degli errori fatti e nel successivo rapporto non li ho proprio fatti e...ancora corna! No grazie, si vede che quello di cui avevo fatto tesoro era falso totalmente come è stato dimostrato poi dalle parole della mia ex che mi vuole tutt'ora bene, ma che aveva del livore verso di me per delle cose che io per lei avevo detto e fatto e che invece non sono mai successe. Morale della favola? Se ti metti con una persona che pur di non ammettere colpe cambia la realtà in maniera giusta per se stessa c'è poco modo per imparare qualcosa, alla fine la realtà si modificherà sempre di più negli anni.
Adesso cosa ho fatto? Sono tornato indietro a prima del primo tradimento, ho cancellato quello che avrei dovuto imparare e mi faccio una bella borsa di cazzi miei con la mia attuale ragazza, mantenendo il rispetto per lei ma mantenendo la mia più totale autonomia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero mi tremano un po' le gambe.
> Stasera vado da mia madre e le parlerò di tutto; so che mi farà mille domande alle quali glisserò anche perché le metterò ben chiaro che si tratta della mia famiglia e non della sua, e che perciò, le chiederò di avere pazienza se non me la sento di raccontarle tutto per filo e per segno, e che accetti la situazione q.b.
> Dovrò trovare le parole giuste per non far risaltare negativamente nessuno di noi due, perché alla fine è la mamma dei miei bimbi, e non merita un trattamento diverso a quello che dovrei avere io.
> Le dovrò anche chiedere, alla fine, se mi da la disponibilità ed a che costo, della casa di famiglia, fintanto che non trovo sistemazione diversa.
> ...


E poi ti stupisci se ti riempiamo di complimenti
Tu non ti rendi conto di che persona meravigliosa sei
In bocca al lupo di cuore


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2010)

non è il peggiore , ma immagino che uno dei passi più sgradevoli sia proprio la rivelazione del "fallimento" di un'unione alle persone vicine.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, semplifico un poco il ragionamento! Lei ha esposto dei malumori no? E' stata chiara nell'esporli? E' stata esauriente e tu te ne sei felicemente fottuto sperando che un miracolo sistemasse tutto? Se lei è stata meno chiara e tu un poco meno menefreghista di quello che ti ho scritto (come credo sia stato sai???) permane il fatto che tua moglie non ha pianto solo sulla spalla di un altro e questo che tu devi capire, lei ha mentito a te e a se stessa, perchè se voleva mollarti era il caso di dire tutto prima che tu lo scoprissi e soprattutto non negare l'evidenza.
> Lei si è comportata pari pari alla mia prima ex, senza alcuna differenza, tranne che noi non avevamo figli, io ho fatto tesoro degli errori fatti e nel successivo rapporto non li ho proprio fatti e...ancora corna! No grazie, si vede che quello di cui avevo fatto tesoro era falso totalmente come è stato dimostrato poi dalle parole della mia ex che mi vuole tutt'ora bene, ma che aveva del livore verso di me per delle cose che io per lei avevo detto e fatto e che invece non sono mai successe. Morale della favola? Se ti metti con una persona che pur di non ammettere colpe cambia la realtà in maniera giusta per se stessa c'è poco modo per imparare qualcosa, alla fine la realtà si modificherà sempre di più negli anni.
> Adesso cosa ho fatto? Sono tornato indietro a prima del primo tradimento, ho cancellato quello che avrei dovuto imparare e mi faccio una bella borsa di cazzi miei con la mia attuale ragazza, mantenendo il rispetto per lei ma mantenendo la mia più totale autonomia.


Daniele,
va bene, sei convinto che Dave si stia facendo mettere i piedi in testa. E' la tua opinione, ne hai tutti i diritti.

Tuttavia, Dave ha deciso quale è il _suo_ modo migliore di confrontarsi con riguardo non solo a sua moglie, che lui conosce e tu no, ma anche e soprattutto ai suoi figli. Ha chiesto di portare rispetto e di non parlare male di sua moglie. 

La tua storia non ha nulla a che vedere con quella di Dave, a parte il tradimento. Loro non sono voi, lui non sei tu eccetera eccetera. E' una situazione diversa, lui una persona diversa, ha fatto scelte diverse.

E, se te lo permetti, potresti renderti conto che già adesso vive il tutto molto meglio di come lo vivi tu a distanza di anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2010)

*x dave*

coraggio... sei il nostro idolo!


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Daniele,
> va bene, sei convinto che Dave si stia facendo mettere i piedi in testa. E' la tua opinione, ne hai tutti i diritti.
> 
> Tuttavia, Dave ha deciso quale è il _suo_ modo migliore di confrontarsi con riguardo non solo a sua moglie, che lui conosce e tu no, ma anche e soprattutto ai suoi figli. Ha chiesto di portare rispetto e di non parlare male di sua moglie.
> ...


A distanza di giorni la vivevo meglio anche io la prima volta, anzi pochi giorni e stavo benissimo, ma il credere a quello che sta credendo lui mi ha poi preparato per qualcosa di peggio. Lui è una persona stupenda e questo è indubbio, ma sentire certe cose da lui è uno stonare del tutto, lui non ha colpa di questo fallimento se non che non ha agito quando doveva, ma se lui ha il 20% della colpa l'80% per renderlo così l'ha fatto lei, meglio non fasciarsi troppo la testa e forse pensare che era la persona sbagliata, non in assoluto ma per un lungo periodo si.
Lui adesso ne deve uscire ma mi spiace per lui che si dia colpe che onestamente ha solo in parte ridotta.


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, semplifico un poco il ragionamento! Lei ha esposto dei malumori no? E' stata chiara nell'esporli? E' stata esauriente e tu te ne sei felicemente fottuto sperando che un miracolo sistemasse tutto? Se lei è stata meno chiara e tu un poco meno menefreghista di quello che ti ho scritto (come credo sia stato sai???) permane il fatto che tua moglie non ha pianto solo sulla spalla di un altro e questo che tu devi capire, lei ha mentito a te e a se stessa, perchè se voleva mollarti era il caso di dire tutto prima che tu lo scoprissi e soprattutto non negare l'evidenza.
> Lei si è comportata pari pari alla mia prima ex, senza alcuna differenza, tranne che noi non avevamo figli, io ho fatto tesoro degli errori fatti e nel successivo rapporto non li ho proprio fatti e...ancora corna! No grazie, si vede che quello di cui avevo fatto tesoro era falso totalmente come è stato dimostrato poi dalle parole della mia ex che mi vuole tutt'ora bene, ma che aveva del livore verso di me per delle cose che io per lei avevo detto e fatto e che invece non sono mai successe. Morale della favola? Se ti metti con una persona che pur di non ammettere colpe cambia la realtà in maniera giusta per se stessa c'è poco modo per imparare qualcosa, alla fine la realtà si modificherà sempre di più negli anni.
> Adesso cosa ho fatto? Sono tornato indietro a prima del primo tradimento, ho cancellato quello che avrei dovuto imparare e mi faccio una bella borsa di cazzi miei con la mia attuale ragazza, mantenendo il rispetto per lei ma mantenendo la mia più totale autonomia.


Ciao Daniele. Uhm, cerco di spiegarmi meglio:
1) Lei è stata chiara nell'esporre ciò che sentiva e che non andava, ci ha messo un po' di tempo per capirlo, mentre io proprio non avevo capito dove voleva arrivare e dove il suo ragionamento la portava. Ma il suo ragionamento è ineccepibile dal punto di vista dei fatti. Quindi mia è la colpa che, prima di sapere del suo malessere, non mi ero accorto di lei. Non so se questa è stata la condizione per la quale si è sentita in dovere di parlarmi di se in quel modo. Tonto io che ho fatto evidentemente orecchie da mercante e non ho capito per tempo ed in tempo dove si andava a parare.
2) Sul fatto di mentire ci sta, e solo su quello ti do ragione: non ammetto che uno mi prenda in giro e che se ne approfitti. Però, questo è capitato DOPO che ha cominciato a manifestare i suoi malumori nei miei confronti. Ed io che ho fatto? Evidentemente nulla di buono (non solo "nulla"), poiché le cose sono pian piano precipitate.
3) Tu mi dici che mia moglie si è comportata al pari della tua prima fidanzata, che hai capito i tuoi errori, ne hai fatto tesoro e che, nel successivo rapporto, di nuovo sei stato cornificato. Ti sei mai chiesto se avevi capito fino in fondo ciò che era successo nel primo rapporto? Sei sicuro di averli capiti bene? Sei andato sino in fondo cercando di capire te stesso innanzitutto? Sei sicuro di avere digerito bene la prima, chiamiamola, "lezione" (anche se lezione non è)? Sicuro che non ti fosse sfuggito qualcosa? Ti sei mai rimesso in discussione? Perché, se così fosse stato, non capisco allora il perché del secondo rapporto andato in fumo. Scusami se ho calcato un po' la mano qui, ma d'altronde, non concepisco il fatto che una persona faccia un errore (se l'ha fatto), lo riconosca, lo capisca, impari, e di nuovo ci ricada. Qualcosa, evidentemente, o non è stato capito o è sfuggito. Quello che voglio dirti è che tu devi capire ciò che hai fatto per e con te stesso, ma non facendo affidamento solo su ciò che ti ha detto lei, perché sennò dimostri di esserti appoggiato (sbagliando) sull'opinione altrui senza averla mai messa in discussione.
4) Seguendo il mio ragionamento qui sopra, tu mi potrai ben dire "ma non è ciò che stai facendo tu, ovvero basarti sui suoi ragionamenti e su ciò che lei dice". Bene, tralasciamo l'aspetto del tradimento che, in questo caso, è arrivato ben dopo l'inzio della discesa. Come ti sarà ugualmente capitato, anche tu avrai fatto dell'autocritica, ti sarai chiesto se avesse ragione o meno, e basandoti soprattutto sui fatti e sulle tue esperienze, ti sarai dato una risposta. Io me la sono data, anche se, come ho detto, i contorni non sono ancora del tutto chiari (e mi riprometto di studiarci a fondo, il tempo non mancherà), e non mi è piaciuta nemmeno un po', perché veramente mette in discussione chi sono e cosa ho fatto in questi lunghi 14 anni della mia vita. Se certe cose, ripeto, le rifarei e sulle quali non credo ci sia alcunché da discutere, su altre invece, c'è di che mangiarsi le dita e fustigarsi! Ora, la vera forza è ammettere ciò a se stessi, far tesoro dell'esperienza avuta e ricostruire qualcosa di nuovo. Questa forza non ce l'ho ancora, non me la sento ancora fino in fondo, ma credo che pian piano arriverà pure quella.
5) Daniele, io spero veramente che tu abbia raggiunto l'equilibro che cercavi nella coppia e che, pur se facendoti i cazzi tuoi con la tua ragazza, lei sia disposta ad accettarli, così come sicuramente avrai accettato qualcuno dei "cazzi suoi". Ricordati però che il rispetto è solo la base del rapporto con l'altra persona, ma ci sono tante piccole sfaccettature che non bisogna trascurare mai, poiché sono quei piccoli mattoncini che tengono in piedi il castello costruito da noi stessi: tolto uno, il castello si incrina, togline alcuni altri ed il castello crolla.

Per ultimo, ti ricordo soltanto la cosa più importante che, ora come ora, mi sono ripromesso di non dimenticarmi mai più: _non basta l'avere un cuore d'oro, anche un uovo sodo ce l'ha_.


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A distanza di giorni la vivevo meglio anche io la prima volta, anzi pochi giorni e stavo benissimo, ma il credere a quello che sta credendo lui mi ha poi preparato per qualcosa di peggio. Lui è una persona stupenda e questo è indubbio, ma sentire certe cose da lui è uno stonare del tutto, lui non ha colpa di questo fallimento se non che non ha agito quando doveva, ma se lui ha il 20% della colpa l'80% per renderlo così l'ha fatto lei, meglio non fasciarsi troppo la testa e forse *pensare che era la persona sbagliata*, non in assoluto ma per un lungo periodo si.
> Lui adesso ne deve uscire ma mi spiace per lui che si dia colpe che onestamente ha solo in parte ridotta.


Questo è quanto ci siamo detti guardandoci negli occhi: non siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra.
Il tempo dirà se era proprio così.
E grazie x il resto.


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

Se state affrontando la cosa in maniera civile direi che va più che bene, ma sinceramente continuo a pensarla che dovresti colpevolizzarti un pò di meno, se c'erano tutti sti malesseri, avrebbe dovuto dirtelo prima e non avrebbe dovuto fare 3 figli insieme a te, anche con me un mese prima ero l'unico amore della sua vita fortuna che c'ero io e dopo un mese chissà come mai per 20 anni gli avevo reso una vita di merda , io penso che sono cose che si dicono per sentirsi meno in colpa per esorcizzare il tutto, anch'io mi sono fatto i miei bei esami di coscienza e ho passato un periodo che mi sentivo di cacca, ma poi guardando bene indietro, mi sono detto...ma che ho fatto di male? a parte quelle due o tre litigate come in tutte le coppie non vedevo altro..unico mio torto quello di averla amata, alla fine mi sono solo reso conto di essere il capro espiatorio delle scelte sbagliate e non obbligate che ha fatto nella sua vita.


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

Beh al pallino nero, non mi dispiacerebbe sapere il motivo , visto poi che parlavo di mia esperienza personale...no....almeno potrei capire dove tengo torto :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh al *pallino nero*, non mi dispiacerebbe sapere il motivo , visto poi che parlavo di mia esperienza personale...no....almeno potrei capire dove tengo torto :mexican:


 e' di onice? ... io solo smeraldi e alcuni rubini  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se state affrontando la cosa in maniera civile direi che va più che bene, ma sinceramente continuo a pensarla che dovresti colpevolizzarti un pò di meno, se c'erano tutti sti malesseri, avrebbe dovuto dirtelo prima e non avrebbe dovuto fare 3 figli insieme a te, anche con me un mese prima ero l'unico amore della sua vita fortuna che c'ero io e dopo un mese chissà come mai per 20 anni gli avevo reso una vita di merda , io penso che sono cose che si dicono per sentirsi meno in colpa per esorcizzare il tutto, anch'io mi sono fatto i miei bei esami di coscienza e ho passato un periodo che mi sentivo di cacca, ma poi guardando bene indietro, mi sono detto...ma che ho fatto di male? a parte quelle due o tre litigate come in tutte le coppie non vedevo altro..unico mio torto quello di averla amata, alla fine mi sono solo reso conto di essere il capro espiatorio delle scelte sbagliate e non obbligate che ha fatto nella sua vita.


Angel, questa è una parte delle sue colpe. Punto. Pensi fosse stato meglio che avesse aspettato, non dico 20 anni, ma forse un paio di anni in più e sentirmi dire: "sono già tanti anni che non ti amo più e circa 2 anni che sono innamorata di un altro uomo"? Pensa che colpo al cuore...

Secondo, sì, sicuramente dopo il periodo di merda che passerò, le cose cambieranno. Ancora non ho assimilato bene il tutto, ce ne vuole di tempo. Ho riconosciuto le mie colpe, ora lascia che le assimili, che ci ragioni su, e poi vedremo il da farsi.


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Angel, questa è una parte delle sue colpe. Punto. Pensi fosse stato meglio che avesse aspettato, non dico 20 anni, ma forse un paio di anni in più e sentirmi dire: "sono già tanti anni che non ti amo più e circa 2 anni che sono innamorata di un altro uomo"? Pensa che colpo al cuore...
> 
> Secondo, sì, sicuramente dopo il periodo di merda che passerò, le cose cambieranno. Ancora non ho assimilato bene il tutto, ce ne vuole di tempo. Ho riconosciuto le mie colpe, ora lascia che le assimili, che ci ragioni su, e poi vedremo il da farsi.


No ma difatti, se doveva andare così ok tanto meglio siete giovani avete tempo a rifarvi una vita...quello che cercavo di dirti che magari dovresti cercare di ridimensionare i tuoi sensi di colpa, non mi sembri lo stronzone di turno...forse la tua vera colpa è come in tutte le famiglie con l'arrivo dei figli quello di adagiarsi un pò aspettando tempi migliori, che poi non è un adagiarsi ma diciamo che ci sono altre priorità, per poi sentirsi scaricato tutto addosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Questo è quanto ci siamo detti guardandoci negli occhi: non siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra.
> Il tempo dirà se era proprio così.
> E grazie x il resto.





Angel ha detto:


> Se state affrontando la cosa in maniera civile direi che va più che bene, ma sinceramente continuo a pensarla che dovresti colpevolizzarti un pò di meno, se c'erano tutti sti malesseri, avrebbe dovuto dirtelo prima e non avrebbe dovuto fare 3 figli insieme a te, anche con me un mese prima ero l'unico amore della sua vita fortuna che c'ero io e dopo un mese chissà come mai per 20 anni gli avevo reso una vita di merda , io penso che sono cose che si dicono per sentirsi meno in colpa per esorcizzare il tutto, anch'io mi sono fatto i miei bei esami di coscienza e ho passato un periodo che mi sentivo di cacca, ma poi guardando bene indietro, mi sono detto...ma che ho fatto di male? a parte quelle due o tre litigate come in tutte le coppie non vedevo altro..unico mio torto quello di averla amata, alla fine mi sono solo reso conto di essere il capro espiatorio delle scelte sbagliate e non obbligate che ha fatto nella sua vita.


Concordo con Angel.
Io non riesco a capire fino i fondo la tua posizione, Dave.
Forse hai consapevolezza di cui, legittimamente, non ti va di comunicarci.
Perché a me pare assurdo che tu ti colpevolizzi alla pari di un tradimento che lei ha commesso, ponendosi fuori dal matrimonio sentimentalmente e fattivamente.
Inoltre mi pare assurdo che tu segua Daniel nel ragionamento di "impare dai propri errori", non perché questo non debba avvenire, ma perché non credo (a parte comportamenti violenti o estremamente egoistici) ci siano comportamenti sbagliati in assoluto.
Quel che trovavo accettabile io non lo era per delle mie amiche e viceversa.


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' di onice? ... io solo smeraldi e alcuni rubini  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai che me frega a me del pallino nero me ne possono dare anche 100...ma almeno un minuscola motivazione o qui o sulla reputazione, non ho mai detto che quello che dico è oro colato....comunque...va bene così :carneval:


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Angel.
> Io non riesco a capire fino i fondo la tua posizione, Dave.
> Forse hai consapevolezza di cui, legittimamente, non ti va di comunicarci.
> Perché a me pare assurdo che tu ti colpevolizzi alla pari di un tradimento che lei ha commesso, ponendosi fuori dal matrimonio sentimentalmente e fattivamente.
> ...


Ciao Persa. Io mi colpevolizzo per la parte in cui mi sento colpevolizzato poiché, di fronte ai fatti, non ho possibilità di controbattere. E' chiaro che NON mi colpevolizzo quando subentra il fattore "tradimento", ci mancherebbe!
Ma se ci pensi: se il tradimento è stata una conseguenza di una situazione che è deteriorata e che è stata messa sul tavolo prima che ciò accadesse, alla quale il sottoscritto non ha saputo rispondere nella giusta misura e farsi le "spalle larghe" come doveva essere, allora la mia parte di colpa non è marginale, non credi?
Pensa che le ho anche detto che, in realtà, non sarei io che deve andarsene da casa... Ma a conti fatti, e messo il tutto sul piatto della bilancia, i figli hanno un peso non indifferente; la casa è stata fatta soprattutto per loro. Preferiscono stare con la mamma e questo mi è palese, essendo lei più autorevole e più presente nelle loro vite.
Sull'imparare dai propri errori, bisogna vedere se questi sono dettati da comportamenti sbagliati o no: se io non do la giusta importanza a mia moglie per quello che è e quello che fa (non vuol dire trattarla male, mi raccomando), e lo faccio inconsapevolmente poiché sono egoisticamente preso dai miei pensieri, è da considerare un comportamento sbagliato oppure è scusabile? 
E' chiaro che ci sono altri dettagli che ho omesso, ma non volutamente; se ci vediamo, sarò ben lieto di esporti tutta la situazione, di tirare fuori qualche dettaglio omesso, e forse molte cose saranno più chiare di quanto lo sono ora.
Comunque sono tutti spunti che mi fanno pensare, aiutano tantissimo. Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa. Io mi colpevolizzo per la parte in cui mi sento colpevolizzato poiché, di fronte ai fatti, non ho possibilità di controbattere. E' chiaro che NON mi colpevolizzo quando subentra il fattore "tradimento", ci mancherebbe!
> Ma se ci pensi: se il tradimento è stata una conseguenza di una situazione che è deteriorata e che è stata messa sul tavolo prima che ciò accadesse, alla quale il sottoscritto non ha saputo rispondere nella giusta misura e farsi le "spalle larghe" come doveva essere, allora la mia parte di colpa non è marginale, non credi?
> Pensa che le ho anche detto che, in realtà, non sarei io che deve andarsene da casa... Ma a conti fatti, e messo il tutto sul piatto della bilancia, i figli hanno un peso non indifferente; la casa è stata fatta soprattutto per loro. Preferiscono stare con la mamma e questo mi è palese, essendo lei più autorevole e più presente nelle loro vite.
> Sull'imparare dai propri errori, bisogna vedere se questi sono dettati da comportamenti sbagliati o no: se io non do la giusta importanza a mia moglie per quello che è e quello che fa (non vuol dire trattarla male, mi raccomando), e lo faccio inconsapevolmente poiché sono egoisticamente preso dai miei pensieri, è da considerare un comportamento sbagliato oppure è scusabile?
> ...


 Forse mi mancano appunto dei particolari decisivi per capire la tua posizione.
Se, per fare un esempio, una moglie solleva il problema di sentirsi sola nella cura dei figli...mi pare che non guadagni tempo trovandosene per l'amante.
Ma è solo un esempio.
Ne parleremo :up:


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse mi mancano appunto dei particolari decisivi per capire la tua posizione.
> Se, per fare un esempio, una moglie solleva il problema di sentirsi sola nella cura dei figli...mi pare che non guadagni tempo trovandosene per l'amante.
> Ma è solo un esempio.
> Ne parleremo :up:


Il fatto è che "l'amante" è un collega d'ufficio. Quindi il problema "tempo" non si pone, non credi?
Ne parleremo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Il fatto è che "l'amante" è un collega d'ufficio. Quindi il problema "tempo" non si pone, non credi?
> Ne parleremo


 Ma in ufficio si lavora!! Si è amanti fuori orario ...almeno credo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma in ufficio si lavora!! Si è amanti fuori orario ...almeno credo


Be Persa hai però molte più occasioni di stare insieme...pause pranzo, e altro......Mai lavorato per una grande azienda? Potrei raccontartene di ogni......(che non riguardano me)
Scusa Dave


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma in ufficio si lavora!! Si è amanti fuori orario ...almeno credo


...non pensare che mia moglie sia 7 ore in ufficio chiusa... 
E poi: prima del lavoro? E dopo il lavoro? e se c'è da andare in banca? E se c'è da prendere il pranzo?...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be Persa hai però molte più occasioni di stare insieme...pause pranzo, e altro......Mai lavorato per una grande azienda? Potrei raccontartene di ogni......(che non riguardano me)
> Scusa Dave


 Io non riesco neanche ad andare in bagno e ..va be' essere svelti, ma c'è un limite.


----------



## Angel (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa. Io mi colpevolizzo per la parte in cui mi sento colpevolizzato poiché, di fronte ai fatti, non ho possibilità di controbattere. E' chiaro che NON mi colpevolizzo quando subentra il fattore "tradimento", ci mancherebbe!
> *Ma se ci pensi: se il tradimento è stata una conseguenza di una situazione che è deteriorata e che è stata messa sul tavolo prima che ciò accadesse, alla quale il sottoscritto non ha saputo rispondere nella giusta misura e farsi le "spalle larghe" come doveva essere, allora la mia parte di colpa non è marginale, non credi?*
> Pensa che le ho anche detto che, in realtà, non sarei io che deve andarsene da casa... Ma a conti fatti, e messo il tutto sul piatto della bilancia, i figli hanno un peso non indifferente; la casa è stata fatta soprattutto per loro. Preferiscono stare con la mamma e questo mi è palese, essendo lei più autorevole e più presente nelle loro vite.
> Sull'imparare dai propri errori, bisogna vedere se questi sono dettati da comportamenti sbagliati o no: se io non do la giusta importanza a mia moglie per quello che è e quello che fa (non vuol dire trattarla male, mi raccomando), e lo faccio inconsapevolmente poiché sono egoisticamente preso dai miei pensieri, è da considerare un comportamento sbagliato oppure è scusabile?
> ...


Si ok...ed è qui che ti dico di dosare la tua parte di colpe....qui si parla di vite di un matrimonio....lei qualcosa ha fatto??....o come nella maggior parte dei casi ti ha detto....io ho lanciato i miei segnali (chiaramente criptati con password a 49 cifre) ma tu non l'hai colti?....almeno nel mio caso è capitato così, io sono maschio uomo quindi io io io io tutto....e che palle!! ..... una volta capito questo ho cercato di rivedere le mie parti di colpe....anche perchè coppia=noi e non solo io.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ...non pensare che mia moglie sia 7 ore in ufficio chiusa...
> E poi: prima del lavoro? E dopo il lavoro? e se c'è da andare in banca? E se c'è da prendere il pranzo?...


Quoto purtroppo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non riesco neanche ad andare in bagno e ..va be' essere svelti, ma c'è un limite.


Appunto dipende da dove lavori...ti assicuro che non è così ovunque


----------



## dave.one (6 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto dipende da dove lavori...ti assicuro che non è così ovunque


... Cattivo per cattivo: non è detto che si cerchi l'esclusiva penetrazione, non credi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... Cattivo per cattivo: non è detto che si cerchi l'esclusiva penetrazione, non credi?


 Immagino che per il contorno di sguardi e "corte" vada bene, ma poi si dovranno ben trovare fuori.


----------



## Amarax (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... Cattivo per cattivo: non è detto che si cerchi l'esclusiva penetrazione, non credi?


:no: :no:


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2010)

Davem ti rispondo dicendoti una cosa, ne ho riparlato recentemente con la mia prima ex, che è evidentemente una ragazza il cui scopo principale è autoassolversi da tutto. Alla fine visto che cambiando io pur di mantenere la parte della ragione lei ha cambiato le carte in tavola dicendo cose e fatti che erano evidentemente non veri ho compreso che quello che avevo capito come mio errore non lo era. Posso dirti di più, eli mi disse che ero poco presente e le credetti, che ero egoista e le credetti, credi forse che abbia fatto il medesimo errore con la seconda? Poi dopo il secondo tradimento ho cercato di fare una bilancia con quello che io facevo per lei e quello che chiedeva (la prima eh!) e mi accorsi che lei chiedeva sempre e di più, che appena aveva qualcosa spostava le sue richieste più su e mi ha tradito nel momento in cui io non ho più accettato questa corsa al rialzo e mi sono fatto un poco i fatti miei (come per esempio studiare e lavorare che non sono poi cose che siano di egoismo no, a lei stava sul cavolo perchè così non potevo andare da lei a...non fare nulla )
Cosa ho compreso adesso? Che ci sono persone che guardano puramente a quello che hanno e che gli danno le persone e queste ultime sono solo in funzione di quello che potranno fare o dare per loro, queste persone sono quelli che chiamo vampiri emotivi, persone che non fanno altro che colpevolizzarti per non aver compreso il loro stato d'animo torturato, facendoti sentire uno stupido persino per non aver capito tutto.
Ma le cose non stanno così, se hai un disagio ne parli persino prima che sia in reale disagio, se ami una persona non gli fai capire nulla, ma gli dici tutto e subito e con quella persona vedi cosa fare per risolvere il disagio, non deleghi del tutto a terzi, no?
Tua moglie ha delegato a te di risolvere il suo problema ed il vostro rapporto, allora di chi era il rapporto, tuo soltanto o vostro? E' questo che contesto in quello che lei ti fa pensare, perchè un tradimento non è mai una conseguenza di un disagio reale, ma il disagio è solo la scusa per cedere a quello che si vuole fare di sbagliato.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> *Se state affrontando la cosa in maniera civile direi che va più che bene, ma sinceramente continuo a pensarla che dovresti colpevolizzarti un pò di meno,* se c'erano tutti sti malesseri, avrebbe dovuto dirtelo prima e non avrebbe dovuto fare 3 figli insieme a te, anche con me un mese prima ero l'unico amore della sua vita fortuna che c'ero io e dopo un mese chissà come mai per 20 anni gli avevo reso una vita di merda , io penso che sono cose che si dicono per sentirsi meno in colpa per esorcizzare il tutto, anch'io mi sono fatto i miei bei esami di coscienza e ho passato un periodo che mi sentivo di cacca, ma poi guardando bene indietro, mi sono detto...ma che ho fatto di male? a parte quelle due o tre litigate come in tutte le coppie non vedevo altro..unico mio torto quello di averla amata, alla fine mi sono solo reso conto di essere il capro espiatorio delle scelte sbagliate e non obbligate che ha fatto nella sua vita.


io ti quoto

dopo il tradimento quelli che prima erano i normali dissapori diventano i "motivi dell'infelicità coniugale"?
e le pregresse comunicazioni in merito agli stessi diventano "notifiche di scadenza" della pazienza dell'amore del rispetto .... del matrimonio?

eh no, carissimi!

se io ti dico "il tuo lavoro sottrae troppo tempo alla famiglia" non significa che se entro un tot non te ne trovi un'altro io mi sento libera di darla a chi me la chiede
e non è che, anche se tu lavori dalla mattina alla sera domeniche comprese, se io non ti dico che lavori troppo signifi che mi sta bene così 

l'esempio è esasperato
ma qualunque "critica" o dissapore o litigio finisce per argomentare il tradimento
invece
se il motivo è serio ci si separa
se non è serio diventa una scusa per tradire nella speranza di trovare nel rapporto con l'amante motivi "terzi"


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Persa. Io mi colpevolizzo per la parte in cui mi sento colpevolizzato poiché, di fronte ai fatti, non ho possibilità di controbattere. E' chiaro che NON mi colpevolizzo quando subentra il fattore "tradimento", ci mancherebbe!
> Ma se ci pensi: se il tradimento è stata una conseguenza di una situazione che è deteriorata e che è stata messa sul tavolo prima che ciò accadesse, alla quale il sottoscritto non ha saputo rispondere nella giusta misura e farsi le "spalle larghe" come doveva essere, allora la mia parte di colpa non è marginale, non credi?
> Pensa che le ho anche detto che, in realtà, non sarei io che deve andarsene da casa... Ma a conti fatti, e messo il tutto sul piatto della bilancia, i figli hanno un peso non indifferente; la casa è stata fatta soprattutto per loro. Preferiscono stare con la mamma e questo mi è palese, essendo lei più autorevole e più presente nelle loro vite.
> Sull'imparare dai propri errori, bisogna vedere se questi sono dettati da comportamenti sbagliati o no: se io non do la giusta importanza a mia moglie per quello che è e quello che fa (non vuol dire trattarla male, mi raccomando), e lo faccio inconsapevolmente poiché sono egoisticamente preso dai miei pensieri, è da considerare un comportamento sbagliato oppure è scusabile?
> ...


dave,

quando mio marito mi disse che aveva una storia, che era innamorato
ne tirò fuori diversi di questi dettagli

alcuni furono per me fulmini a ciel sereno
altri (come gli orari del mio lavoro) erano stati oggetto, in passato, di conversazioni o litigi

io ritengo fossero scuse
non scuse date a me
ma scuse date a sè stesso

mio marito non è esente da difetti (propri o di contesto) che amerei venissero corretti, come non lo è tua moglie, come non lo è nessuno
ma non ho mai pensato che fossero buoni motivi per tradirlo
ho invece a volte pensato che sarebbero stati ottime ragioni per una separazione (che non ho mai preso seriamente in considerazione perchè ero ben conscia che quel che mi spingeva verso di lui era più importante di quel che mi respingeva)
non esistono buoni motivi per tradire


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dave,
> 
> quando mio marito mi disse che aveva una storia, che era innamorato
> ne tirò fuori diversi di questi dettagli
> ...


questa frase è meravigliosa....


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questa frase è meravigliosa....


è vera

poi
sia chiaro:

ognuno ha i suoi difetti
li si sposa insieme ai pregi

se poi cominciamo a propalare la tesi "ho tradito ma solo perchè avevo i miei motivi" non ci sto dentro 

finisce che il tradito diventa tale per i suoi difetti, veri o presunti
come una punizione divina da parte di un traditore santo ed esente da macchia
in sovrapprezzo 
il traditore è pure bello perchè ha trovato chi se lo tromba
e il tradito è un cesso, prova ne sia che non è diventato traditore (discorso già affacciatosi su questo forum in tempi non troppo risalenti)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... Cattivo per cattivo: non è detto che si cerchi l'esclusiva penetrazione, non credi?


Certo sono d'accordo se sono colleghi c'è la complicità degli sguardi il piacere di stare insieme e poi tutto il resto se ne hanno voglia.
Mi sembrava di infierire scusa


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è vera
> 
> poi
> sia chiaro:
> ...



Al di là del traditore bello e del tradito brutto, che chiunque l'abbia detto è chiaramente una fesseria immane.

E' chiaro che un traditore cerca di giustificarsi, ma i motivi che adduce, pur se non sono "scuse ammissibili", sono comunque motivazioni. Che non giustificano, ma che in certi casi, appunto, spiegano.
Se queste motivazioni risultano insulse, insufficienti, inadeguate, si apre la strada per la separazione, forse.
Se i motivi sembrano più seri, il traditore deve comunque rispondere delle sue azioni, ma servirà anche appianare i motivi dell'insoddisfazione.

Certo che ci si sposa con pregi e difetti, ma si cambia anche con gli anni, ci si adagia, magari si smette di lottare. Chiaro che non sto parlando di te e tuo marito ma in generale.

Esemplifico.
"ti ho tradito perchè non passi mai l'aspirapolvere e mi fai sentire una domestica" è una scusa indegna e non giustifica minimamente, ma una volta che il traditore abbia smesso di difendersi e si sia preso le proprie responsabilità, va cercato se effettivamente c'è un problema grave che non è stato affrontato.

Il tradimento non si assolve con "motivi", ma i motivi non vengono "assolti" dal tradimento.


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Vorrei chiarire un paio di punti:
- E' vero che mi sento addosso un fracco di colpe, ma questo non vuol dire che mia moglie non si senta addosso le sue. Se non ci fosse stata, da una delle due parti, un'ammissione di responsabilità delle proprie colpe per l'accaduto, non saremmo, a questo punto, in una situazione di precario equilibrio che, evidentemente, va bene ad entrambi, il cui sbocco ci sembra il più giusto in questo momento. Forse in futuro potremo dire che doveva essere così o forse no. Tutto dipende da come vivremo il nostro futuro e con che spirito.
- Amoremio: in questo momento, certi dettagli vorrei ben evitarli, in quanto non farebbero altro che incrinare questo equilibrio raggiunto che, pur se precario, regge bene. Cerco semplicemente di non peggiorare le cose, e che l'unico testimone delle nostre azioni sia il buon senso, ed il giudice sia il tempo. E' vero che i difetti sono tali, soltanto se l'altra parte li vuole riconoscere come tali. Forse ciò che tu ritieni un difetto di tuo marito, per te ha un peso maggiore nella convivenza quotidiana rispetto a quanto peso darebbe lui se fossi tu ad averlo. Può capitare che un difetto che tu riconosci come tale in tuo marito, per un altra persona non lo sia (caso molto raro!). Ma comunque è vero: nessun difetto giustifica un tradimento. Ripeto, però, che se una persona ti mette in guardia sul fatto che il rapporto sta andando alla deriva, e tu, inconsciamente, ma soprattutto sbagliando, brancoli nel buio, e non fai nulla per migliorare le cose, si senta un po' lasciato da solo; quindi si autogiustifichi (sbagliando) se trova in qualcun altro le cose che ha perso con te. 
- In questo caso il tradimento non è fine a se stesso; se mia moglie mi avesse detto che mi ama ancora, che ha sbagliato, insomma, avesse cercato di scusarsi per questo suo comportamento, probabilmente mi sarei incazzato ancora di più! Ma siccome ha detto ben chiaro sin dall'inizio che per lei l'amore era finito da tempo, e che forse non c'era mai stato, così come passione, complicità, ecc., come posso semplicemente combattere le emozioni altrui e dirle che non sono vere? Se ho sempre detto che non mi ero accorto di nulla sino a che non ha manifestato il suo disagio, evidentemente il tran tran quotidiano mi stava bene e perciò ho perso il contatto con la realtà. Questa perdita di contatto non mi ha permesso di focalizzarmi su molti particolari importanti, per i quali ne pago ora le conseguenze. E' quasi sicuro che al momento lei sia probabilmente obnubilata da sentimenti nuovi o diversi che nulla hanno a che vedere con il nostro rapporto, ed è inutile stare lì a voler convincere un mulo che non è un mulo, ma un cavallo da corsa.
- Sai Amoremio, mia moglie, al contrario di quanto è capitato a te, è conscia che ciò che la spinge lontano da me è più forte di ciò che invece la attrae. Da qui la mia decisione di lasciare perdere, al momento, un possibile ricongiungimento, in quanto sarebbe fatica sprecata.
- Al contrario, c'è invece di che impegnarsi per la famiglia intesa come genitori e figli. Lì è responsabilità comune per entrambi. Questo è il sacrosanto motivo per il quale è nostro interesse che le cose non peggiorino oltre un limite irreparabile. I bimbi non ne hanno colpa, ed è nostra responsabilità fare in modo che non ne sentano nemmeno l'odore!
- Daniele: ci sono sicuramente delle persone così come le chiami tu: "vampiri emotivi" (mi piace come figura retorica). Ma quello che mi preme evidenziare è che un rapporto non può basarsi semplicemente su un "_do ut des_" (ciò che tu fai per lei è dovuto per ciò che lei fa per te). Ciò che si fa per l'altro dovrebbe essere sempre spontaneo e naturale, spinto soltanto dal desiderio di farlo, il tutto in funzione di un'armonia familiare e di coppia che deve non solo essere mantenuta, ma anche, se necessario, migliorata. Se il disagio è la persona stessa che ti mette a... disagio, come fai ad appoggiarti su chi ne è la causa diretta? Tu lo faresti? Da qui le mie colpe, non credi? Da lì, inoltre, deriva una mia colpa: avere sempre chiesto e non essermi accorto per tempo che invece lei non chiedeva mai nulla. Domandarsi il perché sarebbe stato più che lecito...
Mia moglie non mi ha delegato di risolvere il suo problema. Io sto cercando di risolvere il mio e nostro problema. Probabilmente soltanto fra qualche mese ti potrò dire se le scelte fatte porteranno ai risultati sperati (leggasi: felicità ed armonia per tutti).

Scusate se il discorso è contorto, meglio non saprei dire. Questo è un caso in cui parlarne a voce è meglio, in quanto purtroppo, per iscritto, si omettono tanti piccoli particolari rilevanti.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> .........
> Certo che ci si sposa con pregi e difetti, ma si cambia anche con gli anni, ci si adagia, magari si smette di lottare. Chiaro che non sto parlando di te e tuo marito ma in generale.
> 
> Esemplifico.
> ...


potrei quotare
ma....

ho vissuto il tradimento e ho sotto gli occhi alcune crisi coniugali, che mi fanno pensare che le cose non siano così "inquadrabili"

crisi che un mese prima non c'erano
e un mese dopo ... sbadabang
mogli belle,  innamorate e "devote" (non sto parlando di me, quindi risparmiatemi le battute) che in pochi giorni si trasformano nella mente del traditore in presuntuose spaccamaroni convinte di aver sempre ragione e assatanate di sesso (coniugale, poi, eh!)
mariti protettivi e complici che diventano oppressivi impiccioni appiccicosi

diverbi su questioni risibili al pari dell'aspirapolvere che vengono portati ad esempio di crudeltà mentale e incompatibilità

e dietro?
dietro di solito c'è "l'altro"

una persona che ti abbaglia, ti incanta, ti fa pensare di aver trovato l'eldorado dei pregi desiderati, una nuova (e migliore) prospettiva di vita

una persona che non devi chiamare per ricordarle di chiamare il tecnico della caldaia 
che ti chiama dicendo che aveva bisogno di sentirti e non per dirti cosa hanno detto i professori al colloquio o che fa tardi in ufficio mentre tu vorresti mangiare presto e andartene a letto
una persona che in un momento di pausa nella frenesia della giornata non hai bisogno di chiamare per sentirla perchè te la ritrovi lì di persona o al telefono che ti dice "stavo male se non ti vedevo e ho corso il rischio di disturbarti solo perchè non ne potevo fare a meno" - o giù di lì, le formulazioni variano molto, questa va bene per quando si sta già stringendo il cerchio, ma all'inizio basta "dovevo parlarti con urgenza di una cosa ma ora mi è passata di mente, che testa eh?" (in entrambi i casi hanno modo di ritenere che tu sia in una pausa di tranquillità, meglio - almeno all'inizio - se troppo stanco per dirgli "un'altra volta, scusa")

non mi dire che l'altro (o l'altra) è un portato della crisi della coppia
il seme della crisi è endemico nella coppia
ma, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi che conosco direttamente (nel reale),  germoglia perchè è funzionale al rapporto con l'altro e alla conservazione dell'immagine che il traditore ha di sè

ti farò anzi, in estrema sintesi, un esempio limite, ma vero
professionista affermato ed amabile sposato da 20 anni con una moglie volgare e iena oltre ogni dire
nessuno degli amici si spiegava come lui potesse sopportarla
avvia una storia con una collega di lavoro che, non si sa ancora bene come, viene a conoscenza della moglie che lo mette alla porta
si accasa con la collega, separazione e divorzio lampo, nuovo matrimonio
molti amici sperano che trovi nella nuova compagna una donna che che possa renderlo felice
nuova separazione 
nuova compagna
nuovo fallimento
sulla base di ciò che mi ha detto lui, io ti dico: quella moglie, secondo me insopportabile ed impresentabile, era la sua "mezza mela", quelli che agli occhi di tutti erano motivi di crisi erano "giusti" per lui
incontrando una persona che lo ha messo (temporaneamente) sul piedistallo, perdipiù in età critica, ha sbroccato, ha perso la prospettiva
ed ha fatto un errore per il quale non ha trovato possibilità di appello
in astratto ti direi: gli è andata bene che lo abbia cacciato
in pratica: lui ora è infelice e prima non lo era

il discorso è in generale, non riguarda direttamente Dave (e mi scuso con lui) 
è una riflessione che da un po' alberga nelle mie sinapsi


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

ultimamente si stanno sposando molti miei amici/che.
Sono così emozionati, belli, sorridenti.
si guardano negli occhi e li vedo pieni di amore. 
Io non so se lei 'non ti ha mai amato', ma deve averlo creduto e averci fatto credere anche te. 
Non so nemmeno che difetti tu abbia, ma mi domando se davvero lei non li conoscesse dall'inizio.
PEr questo ho sottolineato la frase di amoremio.
I difetti ce li abbiamo tutti.  Ma in genere respingono meno di quanto attirino i pregi. 
Altirmenti che senso ha quell'unione? tre figli? il matrimonio? la vita insieme? 
Poi l'amore può anche finire, le persone possono tirar fuori volti nascosti... però non so fino a che punto fosse il tuo caso. 
Comunque sia resta  che tu dici di aver avuto le tue colpe (che non la giustificano, però sono a te chiare per il futuro). 
Mi domando ancora cosa avresti potuto fare. 
Se già non ti amava cosa potevi fare?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire un paio di punti:
> - E' vero che mi sento addosso un fracco di colpe, ma questo non vuol dire che mia moglie non si senta addosso le sue. Se non ci fosse stata, da una delle due parti, un'ammissione di responsabilità delle proprie colpe per l'accaduto, non saremmo, a questo punto, in una situazione di precario equilibrio che, evidentemente, va bene ad entrambi, il cui sbocco ci sembra il più giusto in questo momento. Forse in futuro potremo dire che doveva essere così o forse no. Tutto dipende da come vivremo il nostro futuro e con che spirito.
> - Amoremio: in questo momento, certi dettagli vorrei ben evitarli, in quanto non farebbero altro che incrinare questo equilibrio raggiunto che, pur se precario, regge bene. Cerco semplicemente di non peggiorare le cose, e che l'unico testimone delle nostre azioni sia il buon senso, ed il giudice sia il tempo. E' vero che i difetti sono tali, soltanto se l'altra parte li vuole riconoscere come tali. Forse ciò che tu ritieni un difetto di tuo marito, per te ha un peso maggiore nella convivenza quotidiana rispetto a quanto peso darebbe lui se fossi tu ad averlo. Può capitare che un difetto che tu riconosci come tale in tuo marito, per un altra persona non lo sia (caso molto raro!). Ma comunque è vero: nessun difetto giustifica un tradimento. Ripeto, però, che se una persona ti mette in guardia sul fatto che il rapporto sta andando alla deriva, e tu, inconsciamente, ma soprattutto sbagliando, brancoli nel buio, e non fai nulla per migliorare le cose, si senta un po' lasciato da solo; quindi si autogiustifichi (sbagliando) se trova in qualcun altro le cose che ha perso con te.
> - In questo caso il tradimento non è fine a se stesso; se mia moglie mi avesse detto che mi ama ancora, che ha sbagliato, insomma, avesse cercato di scusarsi per questo suo comportamento, probabilmente mi sarei incazzato ancora di più! Ma siccome ha detto ben chiaro sin dall'inizio che per lei l'amore era finito da tempo, e che forse non c'era mai stato, così come passione, complicità, ecc., come posso semplicemente combattere le emozioni altrui e dirle che non sono vere? Se ho sempre detto che non mi ero accorto di nulla sino a che non ha manifestato il suo disagio, evidentemente il tran tran quotidiano mi stava bene e perciò ho perso il contatto con la realtà. Questa perdita di contatto non mi ha permesso di focalizzarmi su molti particolari importanti, per i quali ne pago ora le conseguenze. E' quasi sicuro che al momento lei sia probabilmente obnubilata da sentimenti nuovi o diversi che nulla hanno a che vedere con il nostro rapporto, ed è inutile stare lì a voler convincere un mulo che non è un mulo, ma un cavallo da corsa.
> ...


Beh, se separazione, significa, lasciar andare l'altro io ci sto.
Restituire la libertà all'altro.
Senza giudicarlo.
Non possiamo fare una colpa a chi non ci ama più, per il semplice fatto che non ci ama più. 
Capita.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi dire che l'altro (o l'altra) è un portato della crisi della coppia
> il seme della crisi è endemico nella coppia
> ma, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi che conosco direttamente (nel reale), germoglia perchè è funzionale al rapporto con l'altro e alla conservazione dell'immagine che il traditore ha di sè


 in generale una bellissima riflessione. quoto solo questo nocciolo per non allungare troppo il tread


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, se separazione, significa, lasciar andare l'altro io ci sto.
> Restituire la libertà all'altro.
> Senza giudicarlo.
> *Non possiamo fare una colpa a chi non ci ama più, per il semplice fatto che non ci ama più.*
> Capita.


vero.
bhè, umanamente ci incazziamo, ma è una perdita di tempo e se riuscissimo a capirlo in giro ci sarebbe meno infelicità


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, se separazione, significa, lasciar andare l'altro io ci sto.
> Restituire la libertà all'altro.
> Senza giudicarlo.
> Non possiamo fare una colpa a chi non ci ama più, per il semplice fatto che non ci ama più.
> Capita.


separazione significa restituire libertà all'altro, dove quella libertà è anche la nostra dignità.
liberiamo il coniuge e ci ridiamo dignità perchè stare con chi non ci ama e non ci rispetta non è dignitoso. 
Esempio pratico.
da un coniuge che in pubblico mi deridesse o mi dicesse 'stupida' mi separerei in un istante. da un coniuge col quale s'è deciso di 'non parlare' di eventuali 'distrazioni' non mi separerei perchè è un patto condiviso e rispettoso. 
Ognuno sa cosa si fa bastare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> vero.
> bhè, umanamente ci incazziamo, ma è una perdita di tempo e se riuscissimo a capirlo in giro ci sarebbe meno infelicità


L'ho capito a mie spese, ho agito di conseguenza e sono stato subito bene.
Inutile ostinarsi no?
O l'amore parte dal cuore o non vale na sega, no?
E se l'amore non c'è più tutto diventa falso e forzato.
Allora ci si guarda in faccia e ci si dice: si sta insieme in un' altro modo, o si va ognuno per la propria strada.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'ho capito a mie spese, ho agito di conseguenza e sono stato subito bene.
> Inutile ostinarsi no?
> O l'amore parte dal cuore o non vale na sega, no?
> E se l'amore non c'è più tutto diventa falso e forzato.
> Allora ci si guarda in faccia e ci si dice: si sta insieme in un' altro modo, o si va ognuno per la propria strada.


certo che è inutile, ma pare che esista il famoso detto , al cor non si comanda e da quello che si legge pare proprio così . con la logica siamo bravi, deficitiamo un pò nella pratica 
ma forse è questione di tempo, e prima o poi lo capiremo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> separazione significa restituire libertà all'altro, dove quella libertà è anche la nostra dignità.
> liberiamo il coniuge e ci ridiamo dignità perchè stare con chi non ci ama e non ci rispetta non è dignitoso.
> Esempio pratico.
> da un coniuge che in pubblico mi deridesse o mi dicesse 'stupida' mi separerei in un istante. da un coniuge col quale s'è deciso di 'non parlare' di eventuali 'distrazioni' non mi separerei perchè è un patto condiviso e rispettoso.
> Ognuno sa cosa si fa bastare.



Brava.
Infatti è proprio così.
Se io venissi a scoprire che mia moglie mi sputtana in giro, uhm, mi separerei, così almeno non ha più nulla da sputtanare.
Insomma ho capito alla fine della fiera non è il tradimento in sè a causare danno, ma il sentirsi presi per il culo magari per anni. 
Davide insomma dice: ok, è da qua fin qua, smettiamoci di illuderci e di prenderci per il culo.
Toccato il nocciolo della questione si affronta la faccenda.
Poi ovvio, se nel cuore alberga: rabbia, risentimento, rivendicazioni, voglia di farla pagare ecc...non si va da nessuna parte.
E ci si logora.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> certo che è inutile, ma pare che esista il famoso detto , al cor non si comanda e da quello che si legge pare proprio così . con la logica siamo bravi, deficitiamo un pò nella pratica
> ma forse è questione di tempo, e prima o poi lo capiremo


Però in un matrimonio, (IMHO), vale ciò che mi disse la mia insegnante russa ( si non sono vissuto sempre e solo al paesello eh? ), suonare è 20% fattore di cuore, e 80% di testa, tu sei come una macchina che va di qua e di là, perchè non razionalizzi le emozioni, dentro la struttura del pezzo musicale. 
Credimi, e qui parlo, delle defezioni....anche quando ti fai un'avventuretta devi avere molto controllo sul cuore. Appunto se poi ti ritrovi innamorato, sei nei casini. Si soffre anche nel non poter avere l'oggetto del nuovo amore no?
Ovvio se hai nel cuore un'altra persona, il tuo sguardo nei confronti del partner cambia. Anzi, lui arriva a non esistere più dentro il tuo cuore.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> Infatti è proprio così.
> Se io venissi a scoprire che mia moglie mi sputtana in giro, uhm, mi separerei, così almeno non ha più nulla da sputtanare.
> Insomma ho capito alla fine della fiera non è il tradimento in sè a causare danno, ma il sentirsi presi per il culo magari per anni.
> ...


 condivisibilissimo!
solo che purtroppo al tradimento troppo spesso seguono recriminazioni, risentimenti, storie vecchie di vent'anni 'tu non eri, non facevi, non dicevi..' 
E allora? 
Per me anche essere tradita è uno 'sputtanare'. 
Non fa parte del mio patto.
Io pretendo di essere amata per come sono e in modo totalizzante. Se non sono abbastanza puoi andare altrove. Io amo così. Si fa un errore? Se ne parla. Si cerca di autogiustificarsi e pararsi il culo anzichè parlarne? Non era un errore, a quel punto. Eri stronzo e stop. E io merito di più.
E' sempre la stessa cosa: ci si basta quel che ci si fa bastare...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però in un matrimonio, (IMHO), vale ciò che mi disse la mia insegnante russa ( si non sono vissuto sempre e solo al paesello eh? ), suonare è 20% fattore di cuore, e 80% di testa, tu sei come una macchina che va di qua e di là, perchè non razionalizzi le emozioni, dentro la struttura del pezzo musicale.
> Credimi, e qui parlo, delle defezioni....anche quando ti fai un'avventuretta devi avere molto controllo sul cuore. Appunto se poi ti ritrovi innamorato, sei nei casini. Si soffre anche nel non poter avere l'oggetto del nuovo amore no?
> Ovvio se hai nel cuore un'altra persona, il tuo sguardo nei confronti del partner cambia. Anzi, lui arriva a non esistere più dentro il tuo cuore.


non esiste?
o si crede che non esista?


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non esiste?
> o si crede che non esista?


Questo dovrebbe saperlo chi ha deciso (volontariamente o meno) di sostituire l'amore per il partner con quello per un'altra persona. Ma tendo a credere che sia messo in disparte piuttosto di dire "non esista". Non credo che dopo tanti anni di convivenza insieme una persona facente parte di una coppia non possa più "esistere".
Immagino che tutti voi siete stati (o siete) innamorati. Immagino che sappiate bene con che occhi "vedete" il proprio partner. Ebbene, usando questi stessi occhi, potreste semplicemente immaginare la vostra vita accanto a quella di un altro o di un'altra? Ne dubito.
Al momento la mia vita accanto ad un'altra non la riesco ancora a concepire. Ma forse in futuro cambierò idea. Chi lo sa!?


----------



## minnie (7 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potrei quotare
> ma....
> 
> ho vissuto il tradimento e ho sotto gli occhi alcune crisi coniugali, che mi fanno pensare che le cose non siano così "inquadrabili"
> ...


 

:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## minnie (7 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, se separazione, significa, lasciar andare l'altro io ci sto.
> Restituire la libertà all'altro.
> Senza giudicarlo.
> Non possiamo fare una colpa a chi non ci ama più, per il semplice fatto che non ci ama più.
> Capita.


Quoto, riquoto, straquoto


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> condivisibilissimo!
> solo che purtroppo al tradimento troppo spesso seguono recriminazioni, risentimenti, storie vecchie di vent'anni 'tu non eri, non facevi, non dicevi..'
> E allora?
> Per me anche essere tradita è uno 'sputtanare'.
> ...


Vedi Grande: il modo in cui vieni tradito e come lo vieni a sapere può influenzare il peso dei tuoi risentimenti o rancori verso il traditore.
Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici e disparatissime! 
Penso che, alla fine, la cosa più brutta in assoluto è scoprire che la persona con cui hai condiviso tutto per un lungo tratto della tua vita dica semplicemente che "non ti ama più" e/o "non ti ha mai amato". Se non sbrocchi, che fai? O assimili il colpo e te ne fai una ragione, pensando al domani e non fermandoti a ieri, oppure soccombi e non ti tiri più su. Delle due opzioni preferirei di gran lunga la prima.


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potrei quotare
> ma....
> 
> non mi dire che l'altro (o l'altra) è un portato della crisi della coppia
> ...


Grazie per la tua riflessione Amoremio, di ottima fattura.

Mi piacerebbe approfondissi il paragrafo qui sopra, perché mi è risultato un pochino ostico.


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ultimamente si stanno sposando molti miei amici/che.
> Sono così emozionati, belli, sorridenti.
> si guardano negli occhi e li vedo pieni di amore.
> Io non so se lei 'non ti ha mai amato', ma deve averlo creduto e averci fatto credere anche te.
> ...


in pratica? Accorgermi di lei e andare a fondo delle sue perplessità per tempo. Forse non sarebbe cambiato nulla, se ciò che dice è vero. Ma almeno avrei avuto la certezza di aver fatto ciò che dovevo per tempo.
Se veramente non mi amava già da allora, il tempo sarebbe stato perso né più, né meno, ma almeno avremmo agito prima.
Se invece ci fossero state briciole di speranza, e se il suo non amarmi non avesse avuto fondamenti solidi, forse qualcosa sarebbe potuto cambiare allora.


----------



## Sid (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Immagino che tutti voi siete stati (o siete) innamorati. Immagino che sappiate bene con che occhi "vedete" il proprio partner. Ebbene, usando questi stessi occhi, potreste semplicemente immaginare la vostra vita accanto a quella di un altro o di un'altra? Ne dubito.
> Al momento la mia vita accanto ad un'altra non la riesco ancora a concepire. Ma forse in futuro cambierò idea. Chi lo sa!?


Scusami se ti faccio una domanda personale, ma è dall'inizio del treddì che ci penso. 
Perchè il timore di perdere tua moglie, quando lei ti ha manifestato i suoi malumori e le sue insoddisfazioni (quindi ben prima del tradimento),  non ti ha dato uno scossone? 
Non penso che sia spiegabile con il fatto che hai un carattere tranquillo, perchè comunque i polsi avrebbero dovuto tremarti un po' all'idea che la situazione reale non corrispondeva a quella che tu pensavi di vivere...

Altra domanda: tu hai descritto tua moglie come la "donna perfetta", ma poi hai scritto che avete capito che non siete la persona giusta l'uno per l'altra. 
L'essere "perfetta" (presumo che tu intendessi che è la donna che - almeno secondo te - qualunque uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco) era quindi "in generale"? 
E' possibile che tu avessi la sensazione che non era la donna giusta per come sei tu, ma che l'equilibrio che ti pareva di vivere in famiglia fosse il meglio che ti potevi aspettare?


----------



## Angel (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi Grande: il modo in cui vieni tradito e come lo vieni a sapere può influenzare il peso dei tuoi risentimenti o rancori verso il traditore.
> Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici e disparatissime!
> Penso che, alla fine, la cosa più brutta in assoluto è scoprire che la persona con cui hai condiviso tutto per un lungo tratto della tua vita dica semplicemente che "non ti ama più" e/o "non ti ha mai amato".* Se non sbrocchi, che fai? O assimili il colpo e te ne fai una ragione, pensando al domani e non fermandoti a ieri, oppure soccombi e non ti tiri più su. Delle due opzioni preferirei di gran lunga la prima.*


Tutto giusto....ma abbi pazienza se una mi dice che non mi ha mai amato...arghh|| ehhh ho sentito bene??....beh invece di sentirmi in colpa mi incazzerei un pochino, se permetti la vita è una sola e te ne accorgi 10 20 anni dopo??...praticamente ti ho fatto comodo fino adesso e ora che hai trovato il ganzo mi mandi a stendere :incazzato:....un pò più sensato sarebbe dire, è finita non ti amo più....con questo non voglio ne incitarti alla vendetta o altro.....è solo un mio pensiero, ma penso che fra un anno o due ci arriverai pure tu.....comunque un pò di rabbia potrebbe solo darti quella sferzata in più per reagire....non che non lo stai già facendo facendo :up: ma secondo me il peggio (emotivo) deve ancora arrivare :condom:


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Scusami se ti faccio una domanda personale, ma è dall'inizio del treddì che ci penso.
> Perchè il timore di perdere tua moglie, quando lei ti ha manifestato i suoi malumori e le sue insoddisfazioni (quindi ben prima del tradimento),  non ti ha dato uno scossone?
> Non penso che sia spiegabile con il fatto che hai un carattere tranquillo, perchè comunque i polsi avrebbero dovuto tremarti un po' all'idea che la situazione reale non corrispondeva a quella che tu pensavi di vivere...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sid, ti rispondo con ordine:
1) non mi aveva dato uno scossone perché mi sono sentito tremare le gambe. In secundis, e qui mi incolpo alquanto, non ho preso davvero di petto la situazione e non avevo capito cosa stava per succedere. Io mi crogiolavo nel mio tran tran quotidiano, sbagliando. Sappi, però, che lei già covava dei malumori prima di esternarmeli, ma non aveva capito a che cosa fossero dovuti. Dopodiché ci ha ragionato, ci ha pensato, ed è arrivata a capire che fondamentalmente erano dovuti a me, al fatto che, in estrema sintesi, lei cercava un marito nel vero senso della parola, che non fosse un maggiordomo in casa, un uomo che la "sovrastasse" in fatto di carattere - essendo il suo già di per se molto forte; un uomo che le desse fiducia, ma non perché potenzialmente traditore, ovvero che non fosse pressappochista, indeciso, ecc... Cose che hanno del vero in fondo, e delle quali me ne vergogno profondamente! Il mio carattere, per quanto lei cercava e richiedeva, non poteva essere all'altezza delle sue aspettative. La sua colpa è quella di non averlo capito prima, di non essersi fermata in tempo.
2) E' perfetta perché decisa, sicura, ottima dialettica, oculata, non si muove mai senza averci pensato su prima, è autorevole, ed i bambini la adorano proprio per quello, perché sa fare le scelte giuste al momento giusto. Se invece trova in me il suo esatto opposto (non in tutto, sia chiaro!), come fa quindi ad appoggiarsi a me se per caso ha bisogno di aiuto? Se già non le davo fiducia come persona sin dall'inizio perché caratterialmente diverso da lei, come si può creare un rapporto di complicità in cui lei si lascia andare con me, perciò creando quel circolo virtuoso che si autoalimenta nel reciproco aiuto?
Il mio errore è aver sottovalutato questo piccolo aspetto che altro non era che il diamante che regge la piramide rovesciata.
Il suo errore? ingenuità: essendo stato io il suo primo uomo, come poteva sapere come vive insieme una coppia? Che esperienza aveva di un rapporto di coppia? Se solo avesse avuto altri uomini prima di me, probabilmente non mi avrebbe sposato poiché avrebbe avuto di certo parametri di riferimento.


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tutto giusto....ma abbi pazienza se una mi dice che non mi ha mai amato...arghh|| ehhh ho sentito bene??....beh invece di sentirmi in colpa mi incazzerei un pochino, se permetti la vita è una sola e te ne accorgi 10 20 anni dopo??...praticamente ti ho fatto comodo fino adesso e ora che hai trovato il ganzo mi mandi a stendere :incazzato:....un pò più sensato sarebbe dire, è finita non ti amo più....con questo non voglio ne incitarti alla vendetta o altro.....è solo un mio pensiero, ma penso che fra un anno o due ci arriverai pure tu.....comunque un pò di rabbia potrebbe solo darti quella sferzata in più per reagire....non che non lo stai già facendo facendo :up: ma secondo me il peggio (emotivo) deve ancora arrivare :condom:


Sai, Angel, credo che il fatto di non avermi mai amato, in fondo, sia una forzatura. In realtà, lei non mi ha amato negli ultimi anni, a mio avviso, da quando, dopo aver messo a posto la casa, ed il terzo bimbo che è cresciuto ed è diventato più autonomo, il daffare quotidiano che non le permetteva di sedersi e riflettere sulla sua vita.
Caro Angel: sul reagire... mi sembra di aver scritto in passato, del fatto che io non voglio essere il padre che mio padre fu per me. Incazzoso, irascibile, che, da piccolo alzava le mani su di me (le punizioni erano gli sculaccioni o gli schiaffoni...). E' un segno indelebile che mi porto addietro. Un bagaglio che, veramente, desidererei abbandonare e non darlo a nessuno.
Ricordo nettamente quella volta che, pivello io - avevo 14 anni credo - cominciai a fumare. Mio padre lo scoprì, e, quella sera, venne in camera mia, chiuse la porta, si sedette alla sedia della mia scrivania e mi chiese "tu fumi"? Io, ovviamente "nooOOO, assolutamente!"; vidi il fuoco nei suoi occhi; si "gettò" su di me, mi prese dal colletto del pigiama e mi scaraventò per terra, due schiaffoni ben piantati e una minaccia da infarto sul fatto che non dovevo più fumare... E non fumai più... Il suo intento aveva sortito l'effetto che desiderava.
Ora, io non riesco proprio ad incazzarmi, perché se mi incazzo, ho negli occhi mio padre, e so cosa provavo per lui in quei momenti. Non voglio che i miei figli vedano questo "lato" di mio padre in me. Mia moglie lo sa, e non lo tollera (ed ha ragione).
Purtroppo, ho anche preso una parte di questo carattere da mio padre, ed è la parte che desidero con tutte le mie forze reprimere. Non c'è nulla di meglio di una sana discussione in cui si portano sul piatto tutti i pro ed i contro, e, con massimo rispetto per le parti in causa, si raggiunge una decisione.
Questo è quanto voglio fare con mia moglie, e credo sia l'obiettivo che, pian piano e faticosamente, probabilmente raggiungerò.

Equilibrio, equilibrio...


----------



## Angel (7 Settembre 2010)

Io sono esattamente come te....ma questo non vuol dire che dentro di te non ci possa essere un pò di sana incazzattura...che tra l'altro non è il caso che sia manifestata specialmente con la violenza, un pò di torti li hai ricevuti anche tu, e non devono per forza avere una giustificazione perchè tu comunque vuoi dargliela, questa però (rabbia) potrebbe permetterti di affrontare la cosa un pò più freddamente.


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2010)

Ed invece ti dirò...ottimo tuo padre visto che tu non fumi! L'effetto giusto è stato sortito ed è il risultato solo quello che conta e me ne rendo sempre conto di più.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai, Angel, credo che il fatto di non avermi mai amato, in fondo, sia una forzatura. In realtà, lei non mi ha amato negli ultimi anni, a mio avviso, da quando, dopo aver messo a posto la casa, ed il terzo bimbo che è cresciuto ed è diventato più autonomo, il daffare quotidiano che non le permetteva di sedersi e riflettere sulla sua vita.
> Caro Angel: sul reagire... mi sembra di aver scritto in passato, del fatto che io non voglio essere il padre che mio padre fu per me. Incazzoso, irascibile, che, da piccolo alzava le mani su di me (le punizioni erano gli sculaccioni o gli schiaffoni...). E' un segno indelebile che mi porto addietro. Un bagaglio che, veramente, desidererei abbandonare e non darlo a nessuno.
> Ricordo nettamente quella volta che, pivello io - avevo 14 anni credo - cominciai a fumare. Mio padre lo scoprì, e, quella sera, venne in camera mia, chiuse la porta, si sedette alla sedia della mia scrivania e mi chiese "tu fumi"? Io, ovviamente "nooOOO, assolutamente!"; vidi il fuoco nei suoi occhi; si "gettò" su di me, mi prese dal colletto del pigiama e mi scaraventò per terra, due schiaffoni ben piantati e una minaccia da infarto sul fatto che non dovevo più fumare... E non fumai più... Il suo intento aveva sortito l'effetto che desiderava.
> Ora, io non riesco proprio ad incazzarmi, perché se mi incazzo, ho negli occhi mio padre, e so cosa provavo per lui in quei momenti. Non voglio che i miei figli vedano questo "lato" di mio padre in me. Mia moglie lo sa, e non lo tollera (ed ha ragione).
> ...


io penso che la tua più grande qualità sia proprio riuscire a gestire tutto con estremo equilibrio. Ti sei saputo mettere in gioco, non ti sei messo su un pulpito a giudicare ma hai cercato la soluzione migliore per te e per i tuoi figli. Sai che avresti avuto l'approvazione di tutti (e non parlo solo del forum) se avessi gettato discretito su tua moglie uscendone come la vittima. Invece ti sei rimboccato le maniche e hai pensato a cosa era meglio per entrambi e soprattutto per i tuoi figli. E diq uesto i tuoi figli e anche tua moglie (forse non ora ma in futuro) te ne sarà grata.
Non vivere nel rancore credo sia la cosa più importante soprattutto per te. Poi i momenti di incazzatura e rabbia sono più che giustificati ma se incanalati in una direzione diversa possono darti la spinta per uscire da questa situazione.
Tutti abbiamo un lato del carattere che teniamo nascosto e tentiamo in tutti i modi di sopire. Credo che sia sinonimo di intelligenza e di rispetto verso gli altri riuscire a gestire questa parte oscura di noi. 
Se posso chiedertelo com'è andata con tua mamma? Spero di non essere indiscreta


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece ti dirò...ottimo tuo padre visto che tu non fumi! L'effetto giusto è stato sortito ed è il risultato solo quello che conta e me ne rendo sempre conto di più.


Mi spiace Daniele, ma non concordo. Se il risultato è che alla morte di mio padre io non abbia versato nemmeno una lacrima in sua memoria, ed abbia invece sofferto di più per la morte del nonno materno... Non credo che il fine giustifichi i mezzi in questo caso.
Ti piacerebbe che, se fossi padre, i tuoi figli non si ricordassero oppure non pensassero in futuro a te e/o non serbassero buoni ricordi di te? O meglio detto, si ricordassero di te per i tuoi difetti e non per i tuoi pregi?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi Grande: il modo in cui vieni tradito e come lo vieni a sapere può influenzare il peso dei tuoi risentimenti o rancori verso il traditore.
> Le motivazioni possono essere molteplici e disparatissime!
> Penso che, alla fine, la cosa più brutta in assoluto è scoprire che la persona con cui hai condiviso tutto per un lungo tratto della tua vita dica semplicemente che "non ti ama più" e/o "non ti ha mai amato". Se non sbrocchi, che fai? O assimili il colpo e te ne fai una ragione, pensando al domani e non fermandoti a ieri, oppure soccombi e non ti tiri più su. Delle due opzioni preferirei di gran lunga la prima.


ma infatti l'assurdo è che il traditore tira fuori le recriminazioni e i risentimenti, non il tradito!!! 
E io che ho tradito lo so bene cosa ho detto per giustificarmi!! 

Sentirsi dire quello che ha detto a te è da girare le spalle e andarsene, perchè almeno poteva evitare di fare festeggiamenti, anelli e pranzo nuziale (oltre a tre figli) se sul serio non ti amava. MA poichè sei signore e sul passato non si torna...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Sid, ti rispondo con ordine:
> 1) non mi aveva dato uno scossone perché mi sono sentito tremare le gambe. In secundis, e qui mi incolpo alquanto, non ho preso davvero di petto la situazione e non avevo capito cosa stava per succedere. Io mi crogiolavo nel mio tran tran quotidiano, sbagliando. Sappi, però, che lei già covava dei malumori prima di esternarmeli, ma non aveva capito a che cosa fossero dovuti. Dopodiché ci ha ragionato, ci ha pensato, ed è arrivata a capire che fondamentalmente erano dovuti a me, al fatto che, in estrema sintesi, lei cercava un marito nel vero senso della parola, che non fosse un maggiordomo in casa, un uomo che la "sovrastasse" in fatto di carattere - essendo il suo già di per se molto forte; un uomo che le desse fiducia, ma non perché potenzialmente traditore, ovvero che non fosse pressappochista, indeciso, ecc... Cose che hanno del vero in fondo, e delle quali me ne vergogno profondamente! Il mio carattere, per quanto lei cercava e richiedeva, non poteva essere all'altezza delle sue aspettative. La sua colpa è quella di non averlo capito prima, di non essersi fermata in tempo.
> 2) E' perfetta perché decisa, sicura, ottima dialettica, oculata, non si muove mai senza averci pensato su prima, è autorevole, ed i bambini la adorano proprio per quello, perché sa fare le scelte giuste al momento giusto. Se invece trova in me il suo esatto opposto (non in tutto, sia chiaro!), come fa quindi ad appoggiarsi a me se per caso ha bisogno di aiuto? Se già non le davo fiducia come persona sin dall'inizio perché caratterialmente diverso da lei, come si può creare un rapporto di complicità in cui lei si lascia andare con me, perciò creando quel circolo virtuoso che si autoalimenta nel reciproco aiuto?
> Il mio errore è aver sottovalutato questo piccolo aspetto che altro non era che il diamante che regge la piramide rovesciata.
> Il suo errore? ingenuità: essendo stato io il suo primo uomo, come poteva sapere come vive insieme una coppia? Che esperienza aveva di un rapporto di coppia? Se solo avesse avuto altri uomini prima di me, probabilmente non mi avrebbe sposato poiché avrebbe avuto di certo parametri di riferimento.


 come vi siete conosciuti?
come avete deciso di sposarvi?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece ti dirò...ottimo tuo padre visto che tu non fumi! L'effetto giusto è stato sortito ed è il risultato solo quello che conta e me ne rendo sempre conto di più.


 le conseguenze?
quando conviene a te e parli della tua ex non fai che dire che avrebbe dovuto valutare le conseguenze.... per gli altri non vale?


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come vi siete conosciuti?
> come avete deciso di sposarvi?


Guarda: ci siamo conosciuti il 5 agosto 1996, in montagna qui nel Bresciano. Ero andato con amici di università c/o la casa parrocchiale della guida spirituale dell'università, un ottimo parroco, nulla da dire.
Lei ci era andata con sue amiche del tempo, io per i fatti miei con altri amici e non ci conoscevamo prima.
Non so cos'è stato, ma credo che durante quelle ferie io abbia visto in lei la persona con la quale finalmente mettere la testa a posto, ed abbia visto in lei il futuro della mia e sua vita insieme.
Forse non avevo ancora focalizzato bene il futuro, né probabilmente ero andato in profondità nel conoscerla bene, ma sapete, quando scocca quella scintilla, uno si butta a capofitto e difficilmente ragiona fino in fondo.
Al tempo, se ripenso indietro al tutto, ci accomunava l'amore per la montagna, per lo stare all'aperto, ma già da piccole cose avevo capito (e lei pure) che eravamo diversi.
Al tempo, essendo io uno squattrinato e quindi un universitario, mi è capitato più di una volta di uscire con lei e trovarmi senza soldi in tasca (*che figuuuuura de meeerda!!!!)*; ero uno scapestrato ma evidentemente in me qualcosa di positivo aveva visto, forse la giovialità, l'esuberanza, la felicità, che ne so...
Come abbiamo deciso di sposarci? Riformulerei con "come ha deciso di sposarmi"!! Io manco ci pensavo al tempo, ero uno scapestrato. Poi è riuscita a convincermi e, sinceramente, a me non dispiaceva una possibile vita tutta mia fuori dalla allora casa mia, e soprattutto insieme a lei.


----------



## Sid (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> già da piccole cose avevo capito (e lei pure) che eravamo diversi.


il fatto di essere diversi non è una cosa negativa. Secondo me (ma è una mia personale opinione) è verissimo il principio che gli opposti si attraggono. 
Spesso non è neppure mera diversità, ma caratteri che si compensano.
Con l'andare del tempo questo crea una sorta di equilibrio, per cui si assimilano alcuni aspetti dell'altro (ad esempio uno molto ordinato e uno molto disordinato, con l'andar tempo uno diventa semplicemente ordinato e l'altro meno disordinato).
La mia impressione è che nel vostro caso non ci sia stato questo scambio.
Potrebbe essere che lei si aspettasse (più o meno giustamente, più o meno ragionevolmente... visto che non si può pensare di cambiare il partner) che tu facessi dei passi avanti nella sua direzione (che so... ad esempio più decisionista...), mentre per te è stato più facile "approfittare" (in senso buono, non volermene... ) del fatto che Lei avesse certe qualità?


----------



## dave.one (7 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> il fatto di essere diversi non è una cosa negativa. Secondo me (ma è una mia personale opinione) è verissimo il principio che gli opposti si attraggono.
> Spesso non è neppure mera diversità, ma caratteri che si compensano.
> Con l'andare del tempo questo crea una sorta di equilibrio, per cui si assimilano alcuni aspetti dell'altro (ad esempio uno molto ordinato e uno molto disordinato, con l'andar tempo uno diventa semplicemente ordinato e l'altro meno disordinato).
> La mia impressione è che nel vostro caso non ci sia stato questo scambio.
> Potrebbe essere che lei si aspettasse (più o meno giustamente, più o meno ragionevolmente... visto che non si può pensare di cambiare il partner) che tu facessi dei passi avanti nella sua direzione (che so... ad esempio più decisionista...), mentre per te è stato più facile "approfittare" (in senso buono, non volermene... ) del fatto che Lei avesse certe qualità?



Sid, ho sempre pensato che gli eccessi non hanno mai vita lunga, bensì si moderano con il tempo.
Perciò, come tu dici, una persona eccessivamente ordinata, alla lunga diventerà ordinata. Una persona estremamente disordinata, col tempo sarà meno disordinata.
Le colpe di questo mancato scambio tra me e mia moglie possono essere molteplici: entrambi rigidi sulle proprie posizioni? Poco dialogo, oppure dialogo non propriamente chiaro (il famoso dialogo tra sordi)?
Per mia natura spesso altruista quando si tratta di "fare", ho sempre cercato di dare una mano semplicemente perché, in casa, si è in due e non è giusto che uno si sobbarchi i mestieri od il daffare quotidiano mentre l'altro sta a guardare, soprattutto quando si hanno tre pargoli da seguire.
L'ipotesi che io ne abbia... approfittato del suo fare, ovvero l'impegno che lei ha dato per le questioni di una certa rilevanza per la vita quotidiana, da un lato leva oneri, ma dall'altro onori. Quindi in entrambi i casi ci perderei. 
Pensandoci meglio, non mi sembra di aver approfittato delle sue qualità, anche perché cercavo di entrare e dire la mia su certe questioni; evidentemente, il mio ragionare non era affine al suo, e spesso e volentieri, arrivava prima lei alla soluzione di quanto ci arrivassi io. Dalla sua ha il vantaggio della praticità delle cose, in quanto si è sempre arrangiata, fintanto che viveva con i suoi. La mia praticità è invece deviata su altre cose, ad esempio le mie passioni; quindi non sulle cose di tutti i giorni (cambio bimbi, aiuto in casa, ecc.).
Chiaro che tutto ciò non giustifica per nulla una motivazione di fondo per arrivare sino al punto in cui siamo ora.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sid, ho sempre pensato che gli eccessi non hanno mai vita lunga, bensì si moderano con il tempo.
> Perciò, come tu dici, una persona eccessivamente ordinata, alla lunga diventerà ordinata. Una persona estremamente disordinata, col tempo sarà meno disordinata.
> Le colpe di questo mancato scambio tra me e mia moglie possono essere molteplici: entrambi rigidi sulle proprie posizioni? Poco dialogo, oppure dialogo non propriamente chiaro (il famoso dialogo tra sordi)?
> Per mia natura spesso altruista quando si tratta di "fare", ho sempre cercato di dare una mano semplicemente perché, in casa, si è in due e non è giusto che uno si sobbarchi i mestieri od il daffare quotidiano mentre l'altro sta a guardare, soprattutto quando si hanno tre pargoli da seguire.
> ...


forse ti sembra una banalità, ma quando uscivate la sera, chi decideva dove andare a cena e come?
e le vacanze?
e le decisioni sull'acquisto di una casa?
convincendoti al matrimonio lei s'è di certo fatta 'violenza' sperando che a fermarti fosse il carattere e non la poca convinzione, ma a me ha fatto malissimo cercare di convincere il mio ex (è stata una delle ragioni della lenta rottura fra noi) e alla fine... aveva perso di significato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tutto giusto....ma abbi pazienza se una mi dice che non mi ha mai amato...arghh|| ehhh ho sentito bene??....beh invece di sentirmi in colpa mi incazzerei un pochino, se permetti la vita è una sola e te ne accorgi 10 20 anni dopo??...praticamente ti ho fatto comodo fino adesso e ora che hai trovato il ganzo mi mandi a stendere :incazzato:....un pò più sensato sarebbe dire, è finita non ti amo più....con questo non voglio ne incitarti alla vendetta o altro.....è solo un mio pensiero, ma penso che fra un anno o due ci arriverai pure tu.....comunque un pò di rabbia potrebbe solo darti quella sferzata in più per reagire....non che non lo stai già facendo facendo :up: ma secondo me il peggio (emotivo) deve ancora arrivare :condom:


 Concordo con Angel.

Dave tua moglie mi fa incazzare, ma pure tu un pochetto.

Ognuno ha il carattere che ha e se col tempo si attenuano alcuni aspetti non si può pensare che una persona si stravolga.
Del resto non capisco perché mai (per fare un esempio per assurdo:mrgreen io dovrei sposare il Conte e lui me aspettandosi lui che io divenga una che vuole andare nel privé travestita da camerierina e io pretendendo che lui diventi uno con cui condividere una visione di vita a lui estranea.

Le cose che dici del vostro rapporto e di cui di colpevolizzi non sono a te imputabili. Non si sposa un biondo lamentandosi che non sia moro!!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Come abbiamo deciso di sposarci? Riformulerei con "*come ha deciso di sposarmi*"!! Io manco ci pensavo al tempo, ero uno scapestrato. *Poi è riuscita a convincermi* e, sinceramente, a me non dispiaceva una possibile vita tutta mia fuori dalla allora casa mia, e soprattutto insieme a lei.


      
E meno male che non ti ha mai amato!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2010)

Cazzo, lo ha voluto sposare lei e non lo amava!!!! Poi non amandolo ha fatto 3 figli che dovrebbero essere nati per amore...ma non c'era e qundi...
Dave, tua moglie se la racconta!!! Sveglia, tutto quello che ti dice è vero solo adesso, ma ieri non era vero per nulla e tu dovresti dirglielo con fermezza, che non credi ad una parola del fatto che non ti abbia mai amato e che lo dice solo ora che prova sentimenti molto ma molto fumosi per un uomo che permane occupato, che gli da la non quotidianità di un rapporto e che conosce solo in ambito lavorativo e basta come persona, pochetto no?
Ma di lei sinceramente ce ne fotte poco, ma di te si!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E meno male che non ti ha mai amato!!!!!!!!





Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo, lo ha voluto sposare lei e non lo amava!!!! Poi non amandolo ha fatto 3 figli che dovrebbero essere nati per amore...ma non c'era e qundi...
> Dave, tua moglie se la racconta!!! Sveglia, tutto quello che ti dice è vero solo adesso, ma ieri non era vero per nulla e tu dovresti dirglielo con fermezza, che non credi ad una parola del fatto che non ti abbia mai amato e che lo dice solo ora che prova sentimenti molto ma molto fumosi per un uomo che permane occupato, che gli da la non quotidianità di un rapporto e che conosce solo in ambito lavorativo e basta come persona, pochetto no?
> Ma di lei sinceramente ce ne fotte poco, ma di te si!!!


 Può essersi resa conto ora, di fronte a un innamoramento d'altro tipo, più passionale ed emozionante, che per lui ha provato un sentimento più quieto, ma da qui a dire "non ti ho mai amato" ce ne corre ed è una cosa di una crudeltà inaccettabile.


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può essersi resa conto ora, di fronte a un innamoramento d'altro tipo, più passionale ed emozionante, che per lui ha provato un sentimento più quieto, ma da qui a dire "non ti ho mai amato" ce ne corre ed è una cosa di una crudeltà inaccettabile.


Concordo che possa essere stato più quieto, ma come dici tu il dire a Dave che non lo ha mai amato è davvero crudeltà gratuita, forse dettata dal fatto che adesso lei non ha compreso ancora che cavolo ha fatto, che ha tradito, ma vede lui come un ostacolo al suo amore!!!
Dave è questa inutile crudeltà che si percepisce che mi ferisce e mi stupisco che tu possa credere a baggianate così enormi.


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può essersi resa conto ora, di fronte a un innamoramento d'altro tipo, più passionale ed emozionante, che per lui ha provato un sentimento più quieto, ma da qui a dire "non ti ho mai amato" ce ne corre ed è una cosa di una crudeltà inaccettabile.


 Io ero ovviamente ironica, comunque si quoto! :up:


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2010)

Sono ancora annichilita dall'immagine mentale di Persa vestita da camerierina nel Privé con il Conte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2010)

Io penso che se uno dovesse mettere in fila TUTTI i motivi per sposarsi o no...arriverebbe all'età della pensione prima di decidersi.

Si mette su famiglia quando si è pronti biologicamente e socialmente, solo che dopo subentrano altri desideri.

Quanto siamo fatti male...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono ancora annichilita dall'immagine mentale di Persa vestita da camerierina nel Privé con il Conte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono ancora annichilita dall'immagine mentale di Persa vestita da camerierina nel Privé con il Conte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dave.one (8 Settembre 2010)

Ragazzi, vorrei fare un po' di chiarezza.
Non voglio che voi pensiate che sia un "palle mosce". Ho cercato di essere il più obiettivo possibile, e guardare le cose solo tenendo in conto i fatti. Ed i fatti sono quelli che ho narrato sin'ora.
Sono convinto che, alla fine, e quando le acque si saranno calmate, potrò soltanto cadere in piedi. Se devo, in ogni caso, vedere quello che è successo in passato, posso dire di avere fatto degli errori. Ed il mio errore più grande, con buona probabilità, è stato quello di non avere avuto il carattere per affrontare nel modo giusto gli avvenimenti. Dopodiché sono convinto, in cuor mio, che di tutte le azioni che potevo fare, che avrei potuto fare, e che alla fine ho fatto, mi ripagheranno in futuro. 
Non nego assolutamente che ci siano degli aspetti di me che cambierei all'istante, ma sono consapevole che non si cambiano dall'oggi al domani; l'importante è essere consapevoli che questi aspetti ci sono, esistono, e che non sono positivi per una vita di coppia.
Ho dalla mia la convinzione che i principi più importanti che mi sorreggono, ovvero la lealtà, fedeltà, onestà, rispetto, altruismo, e così via, alla fine saranno quelli che mi ripagheranno di tutti gli eventuali torti subiti, poiché, e come avevo detto già alcuni mesi fa in uno dei miei primi post, un domani potrò girare a testa alta, ovunque, quandunque, e coloro che mi conoscono sapranno che potranno contare su di me, e che la loro fiducia in me è ben riposta.
Vi chiedo anticipatamente scusa se alcuni miei post suonino troppo "altruisti", nel senso di assunzione di tutte le colpe al posto dell'altro; è solo che i giorni passano, si cerca la strada migliore per arrivare allo scopo, i pensieri si intrecciano, a volte mi danno delle risposte in una maniera, a volte in altra maniera. E sono tutti giustificati.
Se non ci fossero dei bimbi in mezzo, sarebbe tutto molto più semplice, e molte cose si sarebbero risolte tempo or sono. Ma dei bambini in mezzo un po' complicano le cose, le rendono in un certo senso più difficili da affrontare in quanto subentrano una miriade di variabili in più. 
Quindi, con tutta la pazienza del mondo, cerco di risolvere questo intricato puzzle, consapevole che alcuni errori verranno commessi, ma con la certezza che, prima o poi, uscirò da questo labirinto.
Abbiate pazienza.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2010)

Dave, sei tu che devi aver pazienza con noi!!

In verità, stai facendo la cosa giusta, affronti la cosa sul piano realistico, non su quello emotivo, come modestamente ti avevo anche io consigliato.

Il piano emotivo, quando verrà, sfascerà LEI, non te. Perché è lei quella che cadrà senza rete. In questo senso mi fa "pena" (non in senso dispregiativo, ma in senso di compassione, perché so cosa succederà).

Qualunque "prognosi" su un vostro eventuale futuro è sospesa finché lei non cadrà dal pero.


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non voglio che voi pensiate che sia un "palle mosce". Ho cercato di essere il più obiettivo possibile, e guardare le cose solo tenendo in conto i fatti. Ed i fatti sono quelli che ho narrato sin'ora.
> ...
> Vi chiedo anticipatamente scusa se alcuni miei post suonino troppo "altruisti", nel senso di assunzione di tutte le colpe al posto dell'altro.


io, di mio, non penso affatto che tu tenda a colpevolizzarti, ma che abbia riflettuto parecchio su cosa ha incrinato il vostro rapporto e le risposte - più o meno - tu ce le abbia già.
A mio avviso vedi piuttosto chiaramente, essendoci dentro, dove ha sbagliato lei e dove puoi aver sbagliato tu. Del resto lo stai dicendo da parecchio.
Non escludo che alcune caratteristiche caratteriali che tua moglie pretendeva da te (e che magari ora pensa di aver trovato nel collega) passino in secondo piano nel momento in cui le tue qualità non saranno più scontate (anche semplicemente perchè tu non sarai lì).
E comunque penso che sia diffusa la tendenza delle donne di accettare inizialmente aspetti dell'altro che non condividono, con la convinzione che con il tempo loro stesse o qualcos'altro li cambierà (sia gli uomini che gli aspetti).


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Del resto non capisco perché mai (per fare un esempio per assurdo:mrgreen io dovrei sposare il Conte e lui me aspettandosi lui che io divenga una che vuole andare nel privé travestita da camerierina e io pretendendo che lui diventi uno con cui condividere una visione di vita a lui estranea.


e se foste tanto tanto innamorati ? 

(era una battuta... 
Abbi pietà, anche se so che stronchi malamente tutte le battute su questo argomento )


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

dave, com'è andata con tua madre? ha capito?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potrei quotare
> ma....
> 
> ho vissuto il tradimento e ho sotto gli occhi alcune crisi coniugali, che mi fanno pensare che le cose non siano così "inquadrabili"
> ...



Hai ragione. Sono cose di cui tenere conto, la volontà del traditore di scaricare sull'altro le proprie responsabilità, di narcisismo, di egoismo, di superficialità, di tutto.

Ma come vediamo bene qui dentro, ci sono casi e casi.

Tu hai portato un esempio lampante, ne porto uno anche io. Sono casi, appunto, singoli casi che rappresentano tutta una vasta gamma di situazioni.

Coppia apparentemente affiatata e felice, hanno un bimbo. Lei donna perfetta si dedica anima e corpo alla casa e alla famiglia. Lui, un pò assente per il lavoro, tuttavia in casa è presente, con lei e col pupo. 
La moglie però è diventata troppo madre e poco moglie. Non gli dedica attenzioni, non "si concede", non si cura di dimostrare che ci tiene.
Lui dice che ci sono problemi, che bisogna parlare, che si sente male, che possono chiedere aiuti. Le propone vacanze romantiche, regali, ci prova. Lei o non se ne cura, o "ha paura di affrontare la cosa e renderla reale" e sfugge ad ogni tentativo di parlare. Lo so perchè me l'ha confessato lei, poi, in lacrime.
Ripeto, lei gran donna da molti punti di vista, ma lui alla fine si è convinto che non gliene importava poi molto.
Finale abbastanza scontato. Lui tradisce e lei lo scopre. Crisi e crisi. Come finirà ancora non si sa.
Ma in questo caso, un pò di responsabilità a lei, pur con tutto il bene che le voglio, gliene do.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2010)

dave.one;78367[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Ragazzi, vorrei fare un po' di chiarezza.[/B]
> *Non voglio che voi pensiate che sia un "palle mosce"*. Ho cercato di essere il più obiettivo possibile, e guardare le cose solo tenendo in conto i fatti. Ed i fatti sono quelli che ho narrato sin'ora.
> Sono convinto che, alla fine, e quando le acque si saranno calmate, potrò soltanto cadere in piedi. Se devo, in ogni caso, vedere quello che è successo in passato, posso dire di avere fatto degli errori. Ed il mio errore più grande, con buona probabilità, è stato quello di non avere avuto il carattere per affrontare nel modo giusto gli avvenimenti. Dopodiché sono convinto, in cuor mio, che di tutte le azioni che potevo fare, che avrei potuto fare, e che alla fine ho fatto, mi ripagheranno in futuro.
> Non nego assolutamente che ci siano degli aspetti di me che cambierei all'istante, ma sono consapevole che non si cambiano dall'oggi al domani; l'importante è essere consapevoli che questi aspetti ci sono, esistono, e che non sono positivi per una vita di coppia.
> ...


Io non l'ho mai pensato e te l'ho ampiamente detto.
Ammiro molto come stai cercando di risolvere questa situazione difficile


----------



## dave.one (8 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dave, com'è andata con tua madre? ha capito?


Come è andata con mia madre? male of course... Ci è rimasta molto male. Crede che la felicità vera non la troveremo separandoci, ma che si trova solamente ed esclusivamente in casa propria, con i propri figli e la moglie. Belle parole, ma al momento non possono fare presa.
Ha capito ma non concorda insomma.
Ho ovviamente omesso tanti particolari con lei, sono stato molto sui generis; non è la sua famiglia e quindi non sono i suoi panni sporchi. Non voglio, al momento, far apparire nessuno in cattiva luce.
Comunque so già che mi richiamerà e vorrà parlare ancora con me a quattr'occhi, non le dirò di no.
Stasera sono impegnato però...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua riflessione Amoremio, di ottima fattura.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe approfondissi il paragrafo qui sopra, perché mi è risultato un pochino ostico.





Amoremio ha detto:


> ......
> crisi che un mese prima non c'erano
> e un mese dopo ... sbadabang
> mogli belle, innamorate e "devote" (non sto parlando di me, quindi risparmiatemi le battute) che in pochi giorni si trasformano nella mente del traditore in presuntuose spaccamaroni convinte di aver sempre ragione e assatanate di sesso (coniugale, poi, eh!)
> ...


 
scusa dave, ma ieri sono stata impicciata e ti rispondo solo ora

come vedi sotto il tuo post ho riportato il mio non solo nella parte che tu avevi evidenziato, perchè quel che precede è collegato

credo che il punto nodale sia il grassetto

perchè quel seme è endemico?
(semplificherò molto)
perchè l'essere umano vuole essere gratificato di attenzioni e interesse
mentre in una coppia stabile le attenzioni si confondono col quotidiano e con le abitudini e si stemperano nei normali dissapori e nelle rogne

in una coppia il singolo non è "a disposizione" del partner (non in senso deleterio) perchè impegnato in mille attività collaterali che anche se svolte in funzione della coppia o del partner non hanno un'immediata evidenza da questo punto di vista
certo se mi fermo a ragionare capisco che se mia moglie, avendo 1 pomeriggio libero dal lavoro va a sistemare le cose in banca, a ritirare una mia raccomandata alla posta, al colloquio coi professori e a fare la spesa non lo fa perchè le fa piacere
quindi se torno a casa e la trovo distrutta e con i capelli stravolti, me ne faccio una ragione 
e se si mette a stirare le camicie alle 11 di sera penso "poreeellla" e le dico "ma dai! lavori come una bestia tutto il giorno, se la donna non viene portale in tintoria"

se ho voglia di sentire mio marito dopo quasi 30 anni insieme non mi viene di dirgli "non potevo stare senza sentirti" anzi semmai mi preoccupo di non chiamarlo senza motivo urgente in un momento in cui posso disturbarlo

persino quando si fa l'amore si è vincolati dal fatto che in casa ci sono i figli che non sono andati a letto o che potrebbero svegliarsi (il che un po' di spontaneità la toglie, eh?)

poi incontri una persona
che trova sempre un motivo per incrociarti e ti si presenta sempre al meglio (la str... di mio marito, in un certo periodo, veniva persino di prima mattina a far footing sotto casa mia con i capelli appena lavati e phonati )
che ti riempie di telefonate e di sms per dirti qunto sei importante quanto ti ama quanto non può fare a meno di sentirti
che quando ci vai a letto ulula (è un'iperbole ma tant'è)
e naturalmente:
non è mai stanca, 
il senso della clandestinità ti stimola
è nuova

e tua moglie?
tua moglie diventa quella stronza che mette al primo posto il lavoro
che quando non lavora passa il pomeriggio a farsi i caxxi suoi (anzi magari pure lei si sta guardando intorno perchè lo sa pure lei che tra noi l'amore è finito) e in sovrapprezzo si fa trovare pure sfatta
e volevo mettermi proprio la camicia che è ancora da stirare e sta str... se ne frega, non solo non si imporre con la donna, ma nemmeno si scomoda a farlo lei o a organizzarsi in qualche altro modo
diventa quella che "da anni ormai non mi chiama solo per dirmi che voleva sentirmi" e comunque "mi chiama per cazzate" o " mi chiama troppo o troppo poco"
all'inizio questi pensieri affiorano e li scacci
poi li abbracci e li sviluppi
poi fai sesso con l'altra 
no, non te la sei portata a letto: è capitato, accade 
accade perchè è destino, perchè è la cosa giusta, praticamente un caso di forza maggiore
e lì capisici tutto
i vostri corpi parlano, cantano, ballano 
sembrano fatti l'uno per l'altro
non è la clandestinità e la novità e il fatto che non ci siano i figli nella stanza accanto
voi non siete come tutti gli altri amanti
è tua moglie che è frigida o disamorata, lei non gode di te come l'altra
non ulula, non rimane stravolta dall'orgasmo che le procuri, con lei non ti senti strepitoso e ineguagliabile solo con l'altra


ti ho fatto esempi banali, dave
me ne rendo conto
i primi che mi son venuti in mente

sono pronta a farne "su ordinazione"
marito calvo: prima sexi poi "se ne è fregato di far qualcosa per prevenire il problema"
marito capellone: prima bello, poi fanatico e disordinato
marito con pancia: da "mi piace abbracciare un uomo sostazioso" a "sto str... s'è lasciato andare"
marito asciutto: da "mmmmmh" a "chissà perchè (e per chi) ci tiene tanto alla forma fisica"

ecc. ecc.

qualunque cosa può esser interpretata in modo opposto a seconda dei punti di vista
e chi tradisce (parlo sempre dello scivolone) deve cambiarlo 

la camicia preferita non stirata passa facilmente da "chissenefrega" o "uffa ma non importa" a sintomo di disaffezione


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eccetera eccetera


Ti quoto di nuovo. La tua analisi è semplicemente chiara e limpida.

L'unica cosa, di nuovo. Bisogna vedere se i problemi, veri o fittizi che siano, sono stati affrontati. Se da una parte o dall'altra non lo si è fatto, questo non viene cancellato da una colpa più grande.
Le due cose non sono confrontabili, non si pagano a vicenda, ed entrambe vanno affrontate.

Certo, se i problemi sono "creati" a posteriori per giustificare un tradimento, è un altro paio di maniche, come dici giustamente tu.
Ma ci sono casi in cui non lo è.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

PS

per dave 

ho la sensazione che in una risposta simile data a mariasole c'è qualcosa che ti può essere utile
ho provato a rileggerla per capire
non ho capito ma te la linko
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=78390#post78390


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa dave, ma ieri sono stata impicciata e ti rispondo solo ora
> 
> come vedi sotto il tuo post ho riportato il mio non solo nella parte che tu avevi evidenziato, perchè quel che precede è collegato
> 
> ...


La tua visione è sicuramente corretta. La leggo molto più parlando di un uomo che tradisce la moglie. E se la vedi dal punto della donna?
Io non ho mai pensato cose negative di mio marito, se se non lo trovi un difetto in tuo marito non così evidente, se quello che ti spinge non è il mancato amore verso tuo marito ma altro? come te lo spieghi? Ti sto chiedendo ovviamente un parere tuo che magari mi aiuta a riflettere


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti quoto di nuovo. La tua analisi è semplicemente chiara e limpida.
> 
> L'unica cosa, di nuovo. *Bisogna vedere se i problemi, veri o fittizi che siano, sono stati affrontati. Se da una parte o dall'altra non lo si è fatto, questo non viene cancellato da una colpa più grande.*
> *Le due cose non sono confrontabili, non si pagano a vicenda, ed entrambe vanno affrontate.*
> ...


ti quoto

questo è un profilo che può anche concorrere
e rimane il dubbio
non c'era altro?
cos'altro andava sviscerato?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua visione è sicuramente corretta.
> 1) La leggo molto più parlando di un uomo che tradisce la moglie. E se la vedi dal punto della donna?
> 2) Io non ho mai pensato cose negative di mio marito, se se non lo trovi un difetto in tuo marito non così evidente, se quello che ti spinge non è il mancato amore verso tuo marito ma altro? come te lo spieghi? Ti sto chiedendo ovviamente un parere tuo che magari mi aiuta a riflettere


1) la leggi così perchè cosi l'ho formulata
ma non c'è un'esclusiva di genere
esiste uguale uguale nella sostanza a generi invertiti o con "semi" diversi o opposti (per esempio: moglie non lavoratrice: che da "dedita alla famiglia" diventa "senza interessi")

2) difficile che io possa dirlo
ma forse nel tuo concederti ciò che ritieni ti serva hai fatto un passo oltre

mi fa star bene quindi è giusto (ma sai che giusto non è)
è accaduto era destino (come sai io non credo all'accadimento)
a mio marito non faccio mancar nulla (ma sai che se sapesse non la penserebbe così)
nel darti delle motivazioni non hai sentito di dover entrare in conflitto con tuo marito
ma in qualche modo lo hai cancellato da qualcosa, hai cancellato il suo potenziale (probabile) dissenso
anzi, con l'ultima considerazione avresti cancellato (dentro di te) addirittura il suo diritto a dissentire
forse lo dai molto per scontato
forse in te queste giustificazioni che ti dai bastano a non dover mettere in discussione il matrimonio
non so
forse qualche tempo dopo che il tuo amante (il più tardi possibile e scusami per l'indelicatezza) non ci sarà più ti ritroverai a distanza di anni a doverlo far accadere di nuovo
forse per l'educazione ricevuta o per altri motivi tu ti senti obbligata a non ammettere che un matrimonio possa rompersi o almeno non il tuo e quindi ti dici che è un matrimonio perfetto, ma intanto hai bisogno di una stampella
forse hai bisogno di un brivido e la clandestinità
forse vorresti una coppia aperta ma non hai il coraggio di dirtelo o di dirlo a tuo marito
forse ....

dovrei conoscerti di più e forse non sarebbe sufficiente
la mente umana è estremamente multiforme e abilissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> e se foste tanto tanto innamorati ?
> 
> (era una battuta...
> Abbi pietà, anche se so che stronchi malamente tutte le battute su questo argomento )


 Impossibile.
Io sono carampana.
Io scarto anche Brad Pitt se ha il pizzetto e gli occhiali da sole...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Io sono carampana.
> Io scarto anche Brad Pitt se ha il pizzetto e gli occhiali da sole...


 
vabbè!

dimmi dove lo butti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa dave, ma ieri sono stata impicciata e ti rispondo solo ora
> 
> come vedi sotto il tuo post ho riportato il mio non solo nella parte che tu avevi evidenziato, perchè quel che precede è collegato
> 
> ...


 Ineccepibile.


----------



## minnie (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa dave, ma ieri sono stata impicciata e ti rispondo solo ora
> 
> come vedi sotto il tuo post ho riportato il mio non solo nella parte che tu avevi evidenziato, perchè quel che precede è collegato
> 
> ...


 

Non basta quotarti. Ti venero.:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non basta quotarti. Ti venero.:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


te ne concedo facoltà! :carneval:   :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:















guidobaldoooooo!
è una battuta
disapprovami i post seri, non questo che è per scherzo
dai!
per una volta!
"famolo strano" :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non basta quotarti. Ti venero.:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


 Si come non posso ancora darle reputazione. La venero anche io! :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te ne concedo facoltà! :carneval:  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 
da oggi sei la venerabile racchia :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1) la leggi così perchè cosi l'ho formulata
> ma non c'è un'esclusiva di genere
> esiste uguale uguale nella sostanza a generi invertiti o con "semi" diversi o opposti (per esempio: moglie non lavoratrice: che da "dedita alla famiglia" diventa "senza interessi")
> 
> ...


Grazie gli spunti sono tanti sono certa che mi saranno d'aiuto


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non basta quotarti. Ti venero.:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:





Eliade ha detto:


> Si come non posso ancora darle reputazione. La venero anche io! :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:





brugola ha detto:


> da oggi sei la venerabile racchia :mrgreen:


 


adminnnnn!

queste mi venerano
e tu non mi aumenti i quadratini?


e non mi pigiano per colpa del tuo sistema
e non è manco la prima volta che me lo dicono




....














:confuso:


:confuso::confuso::confuso:




:sorpreso:




:diffi:

che?

niente niente mi stessero a coglionà? :mexican:


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io scarto anche Brad Pitt se ha il pizzetto e gli occhiali da sole...


per la gioia di Amoremio, ti do assolutamente ragione! (idem quando si mette le cuffie di lana!)


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> per la gioia di Amoremio, ti do assolutamente ragione! (idem quando si mette le cuffie di lana!)


gioia è una parola grossa!

è che mi basta poco per esser lieta :carneval:


----------



## Sid (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> gioia è una parola grossa!
> 
> è che mi basta poco per esser lieta :carneval:


Pitt fisicamente non è proprio poco... :mrgreen:
Invece come marito... chissà cosa aveva detto all'epoca alla Aniston per giustificare il tradimento ....


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Pitt fisicamente non è proprio poco... :mrgreen:
> Invece come marito... chissà cosa aveva detto all'epoca alla Aniston per giustificare il tradimento ....


 
gli ha messo davanti una foto della jolie :mrgreen::mrgreen:
a me la aniston piace un sacco


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> gli ha messo davanti una foto della jolie :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> a me la aniston piace un sacco


 
e la jolie secondo me invecchia male :diavoletto:


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e la jolie secondo me invecchia male :diavoletto:


 
si si, fianchi grossi ingrassa presto


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> gli ha messo davanti una foto della jolie :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> a me la aniston piace un sacco


 Anche a me piace più dell jolie.


----------



## dave.one (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qualunque cosa può esser interpretata in modo opposto a seconda dei punti di vista
> e chi tradisce (parlo sempre dello scivolone) deve cambiarlo
> 
> la camicia preferita non stirata passa facilmente da "chissenefrega" o "uffa ma non importa" a sintomo di disaffezione


Ciao Amoremio, grazie per la spiegazione.
Ora è tutto più chiaro e credo che presto torneranno i sonni tranquilli.

Stasera mi aspetta una buona piadina (fatta in casa). Yumm!


----------



## Amarax (8 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono ancora annichilita dall'immagine mentale di Persa vestita da camerierina nel Privé con il Conte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 

Dove?
Mi dite dove?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Dove?
> Mi dite dove?


guarda me la son persa anch'io e mi dispiace assai


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2010)

post 704 di questo tread....

scusa persa... :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Angel.
> 
> Dave tua moglie mi fa incazzare, ma pure tu un pochetto.
> 
> ...


lo ri-quoto perchè è fenomenale...ed è giusto che ne godano tutti! :carneval:

PS Sorry persa...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

sono andata a leggerlo

non so come ma ho avuto un black out di un paio di pagine 


quoto l'annichilimento di verena


----------



## Giusy (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e la jolie secondo me invecchia male :diavoletto:


Oggi al tg mi ha fatto un pò impressione.
Figuratevi che mia madre l'aveva scambiata per una donna del posto che aveva perso la casa durante le inondazioni....


----------



## dave.one (10 Settembre 2010)

Ciao, un breve messaggio per dire che con l'avvocato ho avuto alcune risposte importanti, e che valuterò in questi giorni. Finché sono a casa mia, nessun problema, semmai dovrò valutare bene il dopo.
Per il resto si vive alla giornata. Mia madre è molto provata, se vede i bambini continua a (scusate il termine) "menarmela", continua a dirmi di rivedere la mia (nostra) scelta. Ma oltre alla richiesta che lei accetti questa situazione, frutto di una lunga e ponderata scelta, non me la sento di aggiungere altro.
Intanto so, tramite un mio amico, che la scelta fatta per cambiare scuola ai bimbi non è stata digerita dagli altri amici con cui avevamo legato negli anni trascorsi. So che non sono convinti sulla motivazione della scelta (cambio perché si creano amicizie in quartiere e costo scuola molto più basso).
Io farò di tutto per tenermi queste amicizie, non voglio che pensino che siano passati 2 anni inutilmente per dimenticarsene. 
Per il resto si vive nella totale indifferenza di sentimenti, scherzare con lei è fuori luogo, è un vivere insipido, piatto, al limite del deprimente. Fortuna che ci sono le tre stelle di casa che riempiono quel vuoto che si è creato.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Spiace per i genitori, umanamente è comprensibile il disappunto, specie di persone di un'altra generazione (mia madre non me l'avrebbe mai perdonato), ma tu vivi nell'oggi con dignità la tua vita, ed al momento non ci sono alternative.
Sugli amici, chi se ne frega? A loro egoisticamente dispiacerà, ma tu hai esigenze concrete, bada a quelle! Se si riuscirà a tenere i rapporti, vorrà dire che c'è vero affetto, altrimenti costruirai rapporti di conoscenza altrettanto validi altrove!!

Coraggio!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oggi al tg mi ha fatto un pò impressione.
> Figuratevi che mia madre l'aveva scambiata per una donna del posto che aveva perso la casa durante le inondazioni....


è troppo magra, e le magre invecchiano male, troppe rughe.


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è troppo magra, e le magre invecchiano male, troppe rughe.


verissimo (un po' di giustizia cazzarola:mrgreen. Però di viso è sempre splendida. Nente in confronto alla aniston, molto carina ma lontana anni luce dalla jolie


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, un breve messaggio per dire che con l'avvocato ho avuto alcune risposte importanti, e che valuterò in questi giorni. Finché sono a casa mia, nessun problema, semmai dovrò valutare bene il dopo.
> Per il resto si vive alla giornata. Mia madre è molto provata, se vede i bambini continua a (scusate il termine) "menarmela", continua a dirmi di rivedere la mia (nostra) scelta. Ma oltre alla richiesta che lei accetti questa situazione, frutto di una lunga e ponderata scelta, non me la sento di aggiungere altro.
> Intanto so, tramite un mio amico, che la scelta fatta per cambiare scuola ai bimbi non è stata digerita dagli altri amici con cui avevamo legato negli anni trascorsi. So che non sono convinti sulla motivazione della scelta (cambio perché si creano amicizie in quartiere e costo scuola molto più basso).
> Io farò di tutto per tenermi queste amicizie, non voglio che pensino che siano passati 2 anni inutilmente per dimenticarsene.
> Per il resto si vive nella totale indifferenza di sentimenti, scherzare con lei è fuori luogo, è un vivere insipido, piatto, al limite del deprimente. Fortuna che ci sono le tre stelle di casa che riempiono quel vuoto che si è creato.


La reazione di tua madre è naturale , pensa ai bambini e sa che il periodo che vi aspetta non sarà gradevolissimo.
Ma hai fatto la scelta giusta !
Gli amici vanno e vengono. Ne troverete altri


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, un breve messaggio per dire che con l'avvocato ho avuto alcune risposte importanti, e che valuterò in questi giorni. Finché sono a casa mia, nessun problema, semmai dovrò valutare bene il dopo.
> Per il resto si vive alla giornata. Mia madre è molto provata, se vede i bambini continua a (scusate il termine) "menarmela", continua a dirmi di rivedere la mia (nostra) scelta. Ma oltre alla richiesta che lei accetti questa situazione, frutto di una lunga e ponderata scelta, non me la sento di aggiungere altro.
> Intanto so, tramite un mio amico, che la scelta fatta per cambiare scuola ai bimbi non è stata digerita dagli altri amici con cui avevamo legato negli anni trascorsi. So che non sono convinti sulla motivazione della scelta (cambio perché si creano amicizie in quartiere e costo scuola molto più basso).
> Io farò di tutto per tenermi queste amicizie, non voglio che pensino che siano passati 2 anni inutilmente per dimenticarsene.
> Per il resto si vive nella totale indifferenza di sentimenti, scherzare con lei è fuori luogo, è un vivere insipido, piatto, al limite del deprimente. Fortuna che ci sono le tre stelle di casa che riempiono quel vuoto che si è creato.


La reazione di tua madre credo sia normale. E' una nonna che si preoccupa dei nipotini. Dalle il tempo, vedrai che quando si accorgerà che loro hanno accettato la situazione si tranquillizzerà.
Gli amici probabilmente tengono alla vostra amicizia e sono dispiaciuti per cui reagiscono così ma vedrai che se sono amicizie con delle basi solide recupererai i rapporti anche con loro. 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è troppo magra, e le magre invecchiano male, troppe rughe.


ma dipende dalla pelle.forse quelle che prima non lo erano.
perdona dave


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è troppo magra, e le magre invecchiano male, troppe rughe.


ma dai

la faccia non è mica la suo dell'origine
la continua a tenere in posizione grazie al chirurgo


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dai
> 
> la faccia non è mica la suo dell'origine
> la continua a tenere in posizione grazie al chirurgo


ma che dici?? credo sia una delle poche che non si è rifatta niente!!
ho visto sue foto di quando aveva 15 anni e aveva la stessa identica bocca.
E' gnocca di suo la schifosa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma che dici?? credo sia una delle poche che non si è rifatta niente!!
> ho visto sue foto di quando aveva 15 anni e aveva la stessa identica bocca.
> E' gnocca di suo la schifosa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non mi va di cercarle ma ho visto ben altro


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi va di cercarle ma ho visto ben altro


perchè ti arrabbi?:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè ti arrabbi?:singleeye:


mica mi arrabbio 

e che proprio non mi va di cercarle

perchè hai pensato che mi arrabbiassi?


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica mi arrabbio
> 
> e che proprio non mi va di cercarle
> 
> perchè hai pensato che mi arrabbiassi?


avevi messo gli occhiali scuri


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> avevi messo gli occhiali scuri


perchè mi sento che se potessi mettermeli in ufficio mi appennicherei un tantinello
ergo 
starei qui a non fare un chez:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica mi arrabbio
> 
> e che proprio non mi va di cercarle
> 
> perchè hai pensato che mi arrabbiassi?


 Anch'io le ho viste.
Poi, per fortuna, la bocca non è la sua ...quella roba lì non è di naturale.


----------



## dave.one (13 Settembre 2010)

... si vive alla giornata. Oggi i bimbi cominciano la scuola.
Domani sarà un'altra giornata. 
Ma gli atteggiamenti, quelli, rimangono. 
E poi mi si fa notare come io sia stato fuori di testa a sospettare di mia moglie! 
Che fareste voi, se notaste che tiene il suo cell come se fosse un pezzo di platino? Come mai ha tolto la suoneria e lo ha impostato solo a vibrazione? Perché quell'oggetto diventa il suo legame con il mondo esterno, come se fosse rinchiusa in un carcere sebbene sia a casa sua?
Misteri della vita.
Ed io che non vedo l'ora di cambiare aria.
Buon lunedì.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... si vive alla giornata. Oggi i bimbi cominciano la scuola.
> Domani sarà un'altra giornata.
> Ma gli atteggiamenti, quelli, rimangono.
> *E poi mi si fa notare come io sia stato fuori di testa a sospettare di mia moglie!*
> ...


scusa, ma chi te lo fa notare?


----------



## dave.one (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa, ma chi te lo fa notare?


L'unico amico con il quale ho già parlato. Sembrava quasi stranito di questa mia sospettosità nel passato. eppure i fatti mi hanno dato ragione.
Ed ora che noto ancora molto presenti questi atteggiamenti in mia moglie, ho ripensato a questo fatto.
Finché non ci sei dentro, non puoi capire...


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ... si vive alla giornata. Oggi i bimbi cominciano la scuola.
> Domani sarà un'altra giornata.
> Ma gli atteggiamenti, quelli, rimangono.
> E poi mi si fa notare come io sia stato fuori di testa a sospettare di mia moglie!
> ...


mi pare cosa buone e giusta.:up:


----------



## Angel (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> L'unico amico con il quale ho già parlato. Sembrava quasi stranito di questa mia sospettosità nel passato. eppure i fatti mi hanno dato ragione.
> *Ed ora che noto ancora molto presenti questi atteggiamenti in mia moglie, ho ripensato a questo fatto.
> Finché non ci sei dentro, non puoi capire...*


Difatti....finchè non ci sei dentro non puoi capire...e quelli sono solo quelli di base :unhappy:

Quando riuscirai a vedere indizi anche nelle altre persone o sarai grave o ormai un esperto  :carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ...
> E poi mi si fa notare come io sia stato fuori di testa a sospettare di mia moglie!
> Che fareste voi, se notaste che tiene il suo cell come se fosse un pezzo di platino? Come mai ha tolto la suoneria e lo ha impostato solo a vibrazione? Perché quell'oggetto diventa il suo legame con il mondo esterno, come se fosse rinchiusa in un carcere sebbene sia a casa sua?
> Misteri della vita.
> ...


Quando la fai partire la lettera?!

Quanto al cellulare, no comment. C'è chi lo definisce "Il cordone ombelicale" :incazzato:


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> L'unico amico con il quale ho già parlato. Sembrava quasi stranito di questa mia sospettosità nel passato. eppure i fatti mi hanno dato ragione.
> Ed ora che noto ancora molto presenti questi atteggiamenti in mia moglie, ho ripensato a questo fatto.
> Finché non ci sei dentro, non puoi capire...




gli amici andrebbero consultati il meno possibile. Spesso sono in malafede (senza volere), hanno le loro "agende". Molti temono inconsciamente che se due si separano, la cosa ricadrà su di loro... (come spesso capita: in un gruppo di dieci coppie, se se ne separa una nel giro di tre anni anche molte delle altre cadono, è statisticamente dimostrato...). Alcuni "sanno" qualcosa (il traditore spesso cerca "sponda" in persone amiche, qualcuno cui parlare della propria ossessione) allora "sminuiscono" anche la flagranza per non far sì che il tradito pensi che loro sapevano e non gli hanno rivelato nulla ...(come in effetti a mio avviso bisognerebbe fare, ciascuno si smazzi i casi matrimoniali propri...)...


----------



## minnie (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> L'unico amico con il quale ho già parlato. Sembrava quasi stranito di questa mia sospettosità nel passato. eppure i fatti mi hanno dato ragione.
> Ed ora che noto ancora molto presenti questi atteggiamenti in mia moglie, ho ripensato a questo fatto.
> *Finché non ci sei dentro, non puoi capire*...


:up:


----------



## Amarax (13 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vorrei fare un po' di chiarezza.
> Non voglio che voi pensiate che sia un "palle mosce". Ho cercato di essere il più obiettivo possibile, e guardare le cose solo tenendo in conto i fatti. Ed i fatti sono quelli che ho narrato sin'ora.
> Sono convinto che, alla fine, e quando le acque si saranno calmate, potrò soltanto cadere in piedi. Se devo, in ogni caso, vedere quello che è successo in passato, posso dire di avere fatto degli errori. Ed il mio errore più grande, con buona probabilità, è stato quello di non avere avuto il carattere per affrontare nel modo giusto gli avvenimenti. Dopodiché sono convinto, in cuor mio, che di tutte le azioni che potevo fare, che avrei potuto fare, e che alla fine ho fatto, mi ripagheranno in futuro.
> Non nego assolutamente che ci siano degli aspetti di me che cambierei all'istante, ma sono consapevole che non si cambiano dall'oggi al domani; l'importante è essere consapevoli che questi aspetti ci sono, esistono, e che non sono positivi per una vita di coppia.
> ...


 
Verissimo.
Ma il problema per te, come per me, è di pensare troppo. Troppo agli altri poco a noi.
Io ti sento e ti sono vicina.


----------



## dave.one (15 Settembre 2010)

Ieri sera mi ha chiamato il suocero dicendo che ha saputo, tramite mia moglie, della nostra decisione. Io sono caduto dal pero nel senso che, sapevo che mia moglie doveva parlare con i suoi, ma non mi ha detto quando! Ci sono rimasto male, e dall'altra parte mi sono anche incazzato con lei perché non me l'aveva detto (sarebbe stato all'uopo avvisarmi!); per ultimo era in mezze lacrime perché l'hanno cazziata di brutto, additandole delle colpe, in parte vere in parte no, forse esagerando un poco. Al telefono, ho dovuto sfoggiare un "politichese" del miglior Andreotti (le famose convergenze parallele), e cercare di rimanere sui generis senza andare oltre con spiegazioni e/o scendere troppo nei dettagli. Se non altro sono riuscito a convincerli (apparentemente) della scelta fatta. Ma mi aspetto che tornino alla carica. Ho voluto tralasciare qualsiasi dettaglio, poiché non è affar loro in ogni senso, così come ho fatto con mia madre.
Ci sono rimasto un po' male, ma mi è sembrato giusto cercare di rincuorarla in un certo senso e mostrarmi quella persona "forte" che lei ha sempre desiderato ma mai avuto. Ho sempre creduto che, alla lunga, il buon senso e la positività mi ripagheranno delle scelte fatte.
E' una regola che ho imparato sul lavoro: mai parlare male o denigrare gli altri, poiché in futuro potresti lavorare per e con la "concorrenza".
Mi spiace per lei, so cosa si prova quando i tuoi stessi parenti ti danno contro. Ma, ciò che ho pensato e che, probabilmente, glie ne parlerò in futuro, è che se già il tuoi parenti non ti danno ragione ma ti danno contro, qualcosa vorrà pure significare! Sarà colpa sua o dei parenti, oppure di una infanzia ed adolescenza difficle? Credo un 50/50, ciò che non scusa nulla dell'accaduto, sia chiaro...
Perché con me mia madre è rimasta delusa, sì, ma non mi ha dato contro ed ha capito? Non è certo dovuto soltanto al perché le ho parlato bene e chiaro!
In ogni caso, prima che io lasci casa mia, le farò ben presente per l'ennesima volta, che il fatto di aver omesso qualsiasi dettaglio del nostro rapporto con gli altri è dovuto soltanto alla salvaguardia del buon nome e della buona reputazione che la nostra famiglia ha. Non ho voglia che si dica in giro "quella è la fedifraga", oppure che chi ci conosce si faccia dei voli pindarici con la mente arrivando persino ad accusarmi, senza cognizione di causa, della situazione! Voglio soltanto che le malelingue abbiano poco gioco in questa specie di... massacro.
Ripeto abbiate pazienza, sto cercando di fare del mio meglio per districare questo benedetto filo di Arianna.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha chiamato il suocero dicendo che ha saputo, tramite mia moglie, della nostra decisione. Io sono caduto dal pero nel senso che, sapevo che mia moglie doveva parlare con i suoi, ma non mi ha detto quando! Ci sono rimasto male, e dall'altra parte mi sono anche incazzato con lei perché non me l'aveva detto (sarebbe stato all'uopo avvisarmi!); per ultimo era in mezze lacrime perché l'hanno cazziata di brutto, additandole delle colpe, in parte vere in parte no, forse esagerando un poco. Al telefono, ho dovuto sfoggiare un "politichese" del miglior Andreotti (le famose convergenze parallele), e cercare di rimanere sui generis senza andare oltre con spiegazioni e/o scendere troppo nei dettagli. Se non altro sono riuscito a convincerli (apparentemente) della scelta fatta. Ma mi aspetto che tornino alla carica. Ho voluto tralasciare qualsiasi dettaglio, poiché non è affar loro in ogni senso, così come ho fatto con mia madre.
> Ci sono rimasto un po' male, ma mi è sembrato giusto cercare di rincuorarla in un certo senso e mostrarmi quella persona "forte" che lei ha sempre desiderato ma mai avuto. Ho sempre creduto che, alla lunga, il buon senso e la positività mi ripagheranno delle scelte fatte.
> E' una regola che ho imparato sul lavoro: mai parlare male o denigrare gli altri, poiché in futuro potresti lavorare per e con la "concorrenza".
> Mi spiace per lei, so cosa si prova quando i tuoi stessi parenti ti danno contro. Ma, ciò che ho pensato e che, probabilmente, glie ne parlerò in futuro, è che se già il tuoi parenti non ti danno ragione ma ti danno contro, qualcosa vorrà pure significare! Sarà colpa sua o dei parenti, oppure di una infanzia ed adolescenza difficle? Credo un 50/50, ciò che non scusa nulla dell'accaduto, sia chiaro...
> ...


Credo tu ti stia comportando nel migliore dei modi. Tutte le riflessioni che fai sul diverso trattamento ricevuto dai tuoi parenti e dai suoi probabilmente sono giuste.
Ti auguro di cuore che tutte le accortezze che stai avendo nei suoi riguardi ti vengano ripagate se non da lei dalla vita.
Tua moglie prima o poi si accorgerà che l'uomo forte che voleva al suo fianco era già lì e non doveva cercare altrove. Si pentirà ma probabilmente sarà troppo tardi.
Avere pazienza con te è molto facile perchè si vede che sei riuscito a reagire a una situazione difficile e dolorosa senza calpestare nessuno. Io ti ammiro molto per questo
Continuo a sottolineare il fatto che riesci a difenderla davanti agli altri e questo è segno di grande intelligenza e rispetto. Anche se lei il rispetto verso di te non l'ha avuto.
Sei veramente una persona speciale.
In bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## dave.one (16 Settembre 2010)

uff... sono impegnato con clienti giapponesi per tutta la settimana (e sabato me li scarrozzo in quel di Verona).
Intanto le cose procedono come previsto (più o meno), e domani credo che incontrerò mia sorella e glie ne parlerò. Mi sembra doveroso.
Per il resto sono molto stanco e dormo poco la notte. Sopravvivo per il momento, domani potrebbe essere meglio. 
Ah, ieri ottimo pranzo a base di sushi, pollo teriyaki e tempura. Vi consiglio il ristorante giapponese Mori. Ce n'è uno a Erbusco (BS) ed uno a Porto Cervo. Se vi piace il giapponese, approfittatene (i cuochi sono giapponesi!!).


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> uff... sono impegnato con clienti giapponesi per tutta la settimana (e sabato me li scarrozzo in quel di Verona).
> Intanto le cose procedono come previsto (più o meno), e domani credo che incontrerò mia sorella e glie ne parlerò. Mi sembra doveroso.
> Per il resto sono molto stanco e dormo poco la notte. Sopravvivo per il momento, domani potrebbe essere meglio.
> Ah, ieri ottimo pranzo a base di sushi, pollo teriyaki e tempura. Vi consiglio il ristorante giapponese Mori. Ce n'è uno a Erbusco (BS) ed uno a Porto Cervo. Se vi piace il giapponese, approfittatene (i cuochi sono giapponesi!!).


Adoro il giapponese, terrò presente


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> uff... sono impegnato con clienti giapponesi per tutta la settimana (e sabato me li scarrozzo in quel di Verona).
> Intanto le cose procedono come previsto (più o meno), e domani credo che incontrerò mia sorella e glie ne parlerò. Mi sembra doveroso.
> Per il resto sono molto stanco e dormo poco la notte. Sopravvivo per il momento, domani potrebbe essere meglio.
> Ah, ieri ottimo pranzo a base di sushi, pollo teriyaki e tempura. Vi consiglio il ristorante giapponese Mori. Ce n'è uno a Erbusco (BS) ed uno a Porto Cervo. Se vi piace il giapponese, approfittatene (i cuochi sono giapponesi!!).


Quanto mi stuzzica la cucina orientale!!! *_*
Adoro il ristorante cinese...ma non ho provato altro.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quanto mi stuzzica la cucina orientale!!! *_*
> Adoro il ristorante cinese...ma non ho provato altro.


Anch'io adoro il cinese...ma il giappo è tutta un'altra cosa


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io adoro il cinese...ma il giappo è tutta un'altra cosa


 Che invidiaaaa!!
Dave...allora è deciso, siccome noto una certa esperienza in campo nipponico (odoro il giappone), ci porterai un giorno al ristorante giapponese? :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che invidiaaaa!!
> Dave...allora è deciso, siccome noto una certa esperienza in campo nipponico (odoro il giappone), ci porterai un giorno al ristorante giapponese? :carneval:


Oggi hai gli ormoni impazziti?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

*Scusa Dave*



Eliade ha detto:


> Che invidiaaaa!!
> Dave...allora è deciso, siccome noto una certa esperienza in campo nipponico (*odoro il giappone*), ci porterai un giorno al ristorante giapponese? :carneval:



... pure questo fai?  :ar::rofl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pure questo fai?  :ar::rofl:


 :rotfl:
ma la smettete di notare questi errorucci insignificanti??

Che poi mi sono concentrata per una buona decina di minuti sul nome Giappone...e mi chievo:"ma perchè non si scrive così"???:rotfl:



farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi hai gli ormoni impazziti?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Al limite le papille gustative! :rotfl:


Scusa dave...mi ritiro di nuovo...


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma la smettete di notare questi errorucci insignificanti??
> 
> Che poi mi sono concentrata per una buona decina di minuti sul nome Giappone...e mi *chievo*:"ma perchè non si scrive così"???:rotfl:
> ...




La squadra di calcio?  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La squadra di calcio?  :rotfl::rotfl:


 Niente...oggi non ne esco! :rotfl:
Stavolta l'ho capito subito, ma non sono molto appassionata di calcio.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Niente...oggi non ne esco! :rotfl:
> Stavolta l'ho capito subito, ma non sono molto appassionata di calcio.



Io scherzo eh ... scusa di nuovo Dave


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io scherzo eh ... scusa di nuovo Dave


 Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La squadra di calcio?  :rotfl::rotfl:


 
Questa è meravigliosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusa Dave ti abbiamo un po' sputtanato il tread


----------



## dave.one (17 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è meravigliosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scusa Dave ti abbiamo un po' sputtanato il tread


sareste passibili di una sculacciatina, ma per il momento posso soprassedere...
Soprattutto Eliade, che fa finta di niente, ma questi lapsus freudiani fanno pensare molto!

Ok torniamo seri ora.


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha chiamato il suocero dicendo che ha saputo, tramite mia moglie, della nostra decisione. Io sono caduto dal pero nel senso che, sapevo che mia moglie doveva parlare con i suoi, ma non mi ha detto quando! Ci sono rimasto male, e dall'altra parte mi sono anche incazzato con lei perché non me l'aveva detto (sarebbe stato all'uopo avvisarmi!); per ultimo era in mezze lacrime perché l'hanno cazziata di brutto, additandole delle colpe, in parte vere in parte no, forse esagerando un poco. Al telefono, ho dovuto sfoggiare un "politichese" del miglior Andreotti (le famose convergenze parallele), e cercare di rimanere sui generis senza andare oltre con spiegazioni e/o scendere troppo nei dettagli. Se non altro sono riuscito a convincerli (apparentemente) della scelta fatta. Ma mi aspetto che tornino alla carica. Ho voluto tralasciare qualsiasi dettaglio, poiché non è affar loro in ogni senso, così come ho fatto con mia madre.
> Ci sono rimasto un po' male, ma mi è sembrato giusto cercare di rincuorarla in un certo senso e mostrarmi quella persona "forte" che lei ha sempre desiderato ma mai avuto. Ho sempre creduto che, alla lunga, il buon senso e la positività mi ripagheranno delle scelte fatte.
> E' una regola che ho imparato sul lavoro: mai parlare male o denigrare gli altri, poiché in futuro potresti lavorare per e con la "concorrenza".
> Mi spiace per lei, so cosa si prova quando i tuoi stessi parenti ti danno contro. Ma, ciò che ho pensato e che, probabilmente, glie ne parlerò in futuro, è che se già il tuoi parenti non ti danno ragione ma ti danno contro, qualcosa vorrà pure significare! Sarà colpa sua o dei parenti, oppure di una infanzia ed adolescenza difficle? Credo un 50/50, ciò che non scusa nulla dell'accaduto, sia chiaro...
> ...


a me sembra che tu dia troppa importanza ai giudizie e pensieri degli altri.
Non mi riferisco oviamente ai suoceri o ai tuoi.
Tua madre non ti ha dato contro perchè ha sicuramente capito
Il termine dare contro poi mi sembra improprio. I tuoi suoceri  avranno capito e espresso alla loro figlia il loro dissenso e giudizio su quello che hanno capito.
Credo.


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Io non so quale sia il giusto comportamento da tenere, se lasciarsi o continuare a stare insieme con mille dubbi e mille paure.
La mia storia è simile, lui nega, dice solo che è un'amica con cui si è lasciato andare un po in termini di parole ma mai corporalmente.
Non so è tradimento questo???? Ho scovato le mail che si mandano e mi infastidiscono un sacco, lui con lei è così amichevole, così dolce, così comprensivo (lo era anche con me anni fa, ora non più). Sono stanca di vivere in questo modo, sempre sul chi va la quando squilla il cellulare, sempre a controllare la mail per trovare qualcosa di veramente compromettente da poter avere la scusa vera per dire basta. Ma sarei capace di lasciarlo?? Non lo so me lo chiedo da tempo e intanto il tempo passa e io mi sento sempre più frustrata e sola. Ho solo l'amore di mia figlia che mi fa andare avanti.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2010)

Palletta, benvenuta!

Mi dispiace molto per la tua situazione. Hai provato a forzare un po' la mano con tuo marito, ad esigere chiarezza...pena il suo andarsene di casa?


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Lui mi dice sempre che non mi ha mai tradita, che questa persona era sola perchè il marito la picchiava e lui si è sentito in dovere di sorreggerla moralmente.... ma che ama solo me e che mai mi ha tradita perchè non vuole nient'altro che me...e io non so so più che pensare...mi dice una cosa ma poi leggo le sue mail e leggo allegria quando parla con lei...con me invece oramai si discute solo di cosa si mangia a cena...chi porta a scuola la piccola, spesa...insomma le solite cazzate giornaliere!!
CI saremo per caso stancati e non lo sappiamo e cerchiamo dell'altro???


----------



## geisha (17 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha chiamato il suocero dicendo che ha saputo, tramite mia moglie, della nostra decisione. Io sono caduto dal pero nel senso che, sapevo che mia moglie doveva parlare con i suoi, ma non mi ha detto quando! Ci sono rimasto male, e dall'altra parte mi sono anche incazzato con lei perché non me l'aveva detto (sarebbe stato all'uopo avvisarmi!); per ultimo era in mezze lacrime perché l'hanno cazziata di brutto, additandole delle colpe, in parte vere in parte no, forse esagerando un poco. Al telefono, ho dovuto sfoggiare un "politichese" del miglior Andreotti (le famose convergenze parallele), e cercare di rimanere sui generis senza andare oltre con spiegazioni e/o scendere troppo nei dettagli. Se non altro sono riuscito a convincerli (apparentemente) della scelta fatta. Ma mi aspetto che tornino alla carica. Ho voluto tralasciare qualsiasi dettaglio, poiché non è affar loro in ogni senso, così come ho fatto con mia madre.
> Ci sono rimasto un po' male, ma mi è sembrato giusto cercare di rincuorarla in un certo senso e mostrarmi quella persona "forte" che lei ha sempre desiderato ma mai avuto. Ho sempre creduto che, alla lunga, il buon senso e la positività mi ripagheranno delle scelte fatte.
> E' una regola che ho imparato sul lavoro: mai parlare male o denigrare gli altri, poiché in futuro potresti lavorare per e con la "concorrenza".
> Mi spiace per lei, so cosa si prova quando i tuoi stessi parenti ti danno contro. Ma, ciò che ho pensato e che, probabilmente, glie ne parlerò in futuro, è che se già il tuoi parenti non ti danno ragione ma ti danno contro, qualcosa vorrà pure significare! Sarà colpa sua o dei parenti, oppure di una infanzia ed adolescenza difficle? Credo un 50/50, ciò che non scusa nulla dell'accaduto, sia chiaro...
> ...


sulla mia esperienza metti in conto che i tuoi suoceri non si daranno mai pace........
tua madre è come mia madre, di regola chi si è sempre fatto i fatti suoi senza invadere le mura di casa dei figli prende atto, anche se con dolore, delle scelte fatte.
sull'ultima caro mio mettiti di nuovo il cuore in pace, le malelingue hanno sempre da lavorare e non trovano quiete sinchè non sanno tutta la storia, se non ci riescono ovviamente se ne inventano una. del resto c'è chi non ha da fare niente nella vita come i miei vicini che mi contano le mutande appese allo stendino e verificano che tipo di mutande sono !!!


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Lui mi dice sempre che non mi ha mai tradita, che questa persona era sola perchè il marito la picchiava e lui si è sentito in dovere di sorreggerla moralmente.... ma che ama solo me e che mai mi ha tradita perchè non vuole nient'altro che me...e io non so so più che pensare...mi dice una cosa ma poi leggo le sue mail e leggo allegria quando parla con lei...con me invece oramai si discute solo di cosa si mangia a cena...chi porta a scuola la piccola, spesa...insomma le solite cazzate giornaliere!!
> CI saremo per caso stancati e non lo sappiamo e cerchiamo dell'altro???


 Ciao, perchè non apri una discussione tua?
Magari copiando e incollando questi tuoi post?

E possibile avere più particolari? Per esempio, da quanto tempo c'è quest'amnicizia frai due? Come l'ha conosciuta?
Mi sembra di capire che non faccia parte delle vostre conoscenze comuni.



dave.one ha detto:


> sareste passibili di una sculacciatina, ma per il momento posso soprassedere...
> *Soprattutto Eliade, che fa finta di niente, ma questi lapsus freudiani fanno pensare molto*!
> 
> Ok torniamo seri ora.


Chi??? Iooo???
 Ma se sono un angelo!!!


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Onostamente non so come si faccia, mi sono registrata oggi...e non ho avuto tanto tempo per scoprire le varie possibilità che offre questo Forum.
Comunque, i due si conoscono da circa 5 anni...ed è una sua cliente. Rompe costantemente....manda sempre lei le mail per chiedere consigli su qualsiasi cosa accada alla sua vita.
Non sa stare un giorno senza scrivergli e senza dire che il suo è stronzo e che meno male che ha lui come amico che la conforta.
Insomma piange sempre.
E lui figurati si sente lusingato.
Ma in passata ho trovato mail molto più confindenziali anche troppo delle quali ho chiesto spiegazioni... e le spiegazioni sono semrpe le stesse è sola e mi spiace non aiutarla.
Ma sai che mi frega a me di lei
mi spiace solo che il marito non l'abbia lasciata in un lago di sangue..a quest'ora lei non ci sarebbe più.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Onostamente non so come si faccia, mi sono registrata oggi...e non ho avuto tanto tempo per scoprire le varie possibilità che offre questo Forum.
> Comunque, i due si conoscono da circa 5 anni...ed è una sua cliente. Rompe costantemente....manda sempre lei le mail per chiedere consigli su qualsiasi cosa accada alla sua vita.
> Non sa stare un giorno senza scrivergli e senza dire che il suo è stronzo e che meno male che ha lui come amico che la conforta.
> Insomma piange sempre.
> ...


Entra in "confessionale" clicchi new tread e copi quello che hai scritto fin ora.


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> *Onostamente non so come si faccia, mi sono registrata oggi.*..e non ho avuto tanto tempo per scoprire le varie possibilità che offre questo Forum.
> Comunque, i due si conoscono da circa 5 anni...ed è una sua cliente. Rompe costantemente....manda sempre lei le mail per chiedere consigli su qualsiasi cosa accada alla sua vita.
> Non sa stare un giorno senza scrivergli e senza dire che il suo è stronzo e che meno male che ha lui come amico che la conforta.
> Insomma piange sempre.
> ...


Entri in confessionale in alto a Dx tastino New Thread :up: semplice semplice.

Sinceramente credo poco alla sindrome della crocerossina :condom:


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Onostamente non so come si faccia, mi sono registrata oggi...e non ho avuto tanto tempo per scoprire le varie possibilità che offre questo Forum.
> Comunque, i due si conoscono da circa 5 anni...ed è una sua cliente. Rompe costantemente....manda sempre lei le mail per chiedere consigli su qualsiasi cosa accada alla sua vita.
> Non sa stare un giorno senza scrivergli e senza dire che il suo è stronzo e che meno male che ha lui come amico che la conforta.
> Insomma piange sempre.
> ...



ORRENDO pensiero!!!!!


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Anche io se  per quello.
Ma sai com'è, non so davvero che fare.
Perchè non so spiegarmelo ma ho davvero la sensazione che non mi abbia mai tradita corporalmente.
E che gli piace che lo corteggino e risponde alle mail con altrettanta... come dire.... piccantezza.
E' quello che mi infastidisce il fatto che lui non freni i continui attacchi della P.......a, anzi li asseconda.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORRENDO pensiero!!!!!


Quoto non l'avevo letto


----------



## Anna A (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Anche io se per quello.
> Ma sai com'è, non so davvero che fare.
> Perchè non so spiegarmelo ma ho davvero la sensazione che non mi abbia mai tradita corporalmente.
> E che gli piace che lo corteggino e risponde alle mail con altrettanta... come dire.... piccantezza.
> E' quello che mi infastidisce il fatto che lui non freni i continui attacchi della *P.......a,* anzi li asseconda.


scusa ma perché la chiami in questo modo?


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Si forse si il pensiero è orrendo.
Ma se avessi appena partorito e provato un profondo senso di dispiacere che questa donna venisse picchiata dal vigliacco di suo marito e poi scoprissi che usa questa scusa solo per impietosire...cosa penseresti...?
Comunque la signora si portava nel suo letto il migliore amico di suo marito.
Non mi pare proprio una santa. Anzi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Si forse si il pensiero è orrendo.
> Ma se avessi appena partorito e provato un profondo senso di dispiacere che questa donna venisse picchiata dal vigliacco di suo marito e poi scoprissi che usa questa scusa solo per impietosire...cosa penseresti...?
> Comunque la signora si portava nel suo letto il migliore amico di suo marito.
> Non mi pare proprio una santa. Anzi


 
Non sarà sicuramente una santa ma non si augura a nessuno di essere lasciata in un lago di sangue......


----------



## Anna A (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Si forse si il pensiero è orrendo.
> Ma se avessi appena partorito e provato un profondo senso di dispiacere che questa donna venisse picchiata dal vigliacco di suo marito e poi scoprissi che usa questa scusa solo per impietosire...cosa penseresti...?
> Comunque la signora si portava nel suo letto il migliore amico di suo marito.
> Non mi pare proprio una santa. Anzi


senti.. siccome da come dici e senti, tuo marito non ti ha ancora tradita, invece di prendertela con lei, prova a riprenderti tuo marito, se ancora lo ami...:up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti.. siccome da come dici e senti, tuo marito non ti ha ancora tradita, invece di prendertela con lei, prova a riprenderti tuo marito, se ancora lo ami...:up:


quoto:up:


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Ci ho provato, ci provo, ogni santo giorno, ma poi senti che la tua vita cade a pezzi, che lo senti ridere con gli altri ma mai con te, e allora mi sorge il dubbio che forse sia mia la colpa...e provo a essere allegra divertente sexy, farlo sentire importante...
poi lei scrive e lui va in tilt...15-20 mail giornaliere...con discorsi inutili e futili. Dove lui le racconta cosa che a me non dice. E mi sento uno straccio. Penso lo lascio, ma poi ho paura di prendere la decisione. Ho paura di star sola. Lo so è da vigliacchi ma mi sento così.


----------



## Anna A (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Ci ho provato, ci provo, ogni santo giorno, ma poi senti che la tua vita cade a pezzi, che lo senti ridere con gli altri ma mai con te, e allora mi sorge il dubbio che forse sia mia la colpa...e provo a essere allegra divertente sexy, farlo sentire importante...
> poi lei scrive e lui va in tilt...15-20 mail giornaliere...con discorsi inutili e futili. Dove lui le racconta cosa che a me non dice. E mi sento uno straccio. Penso lo lascio, ma poi ho paura di prendere la decisione. Ho paura di star sola. Lo so è da vigliacchi ma mi sento così.


è conprensibile come ti senti, considerato che sei anche mamma da poco, con tutto quel che ne consegue e come donna ti capisco.
però, senti.. a me sembra una fughetta adolescenziale, quella di tuo marito, più che una relazione extra. eccheccià tutto 'sto tempo per le mail?
responsabilizzalo di più nella cura di tuo figlio, onde lasciargli meno tempo per 'ste stronzate. riprenditelo: sei donna, hai l'addestramento necessario! (cito mission impossible 1 ma ci sta)


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

E' una sua cliente...le deve rispondere. Solo che gradirei lo facesse in altri toni e modi.
E poi posso dir tutto su di lui, ma come padre è bravo. Si dedica tanto alla piccola, la adora e farebbe tutto x lei!
Per quello è un uomo responsabile, non ho bisogno di addestrarlo, e solo che lei lo fa sentire diverso.
Forse ognuno di noi ha una persona con un ascendente particolare e lei lo è per lui.
Non lo so.


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> Ci ho provato, ci provo, ogni santo giorno, ma poi senti che la tua vita cade a pezzi, che lo senti ridere con gli altri ma mai con te, e allora mi sorge il dubbio che forse sia mia la colpa...e provo a essere allegra divertente sexy, farlo sentire importante...
> poi lei scrive e lui va in tilt...15-20 mail giornaliere...con discorsi inutili e futili. Dove lui le racconta cosa che a me non dice. E mi sento uno straccio. Penso lo lascio, ma poi ho paura di prendere la decisione. Ho paura di star sola. Lo so è da vigliacchi ma mi sento così.


benvenuta paletta !
mamma mia ... 15-20 mail .. vorrei vedessi le bolette del cel di mio marito !! 70-80 -90-100 sms al giorno da tre anni !! uno schifo . Eh si anche secondo lui non solo amici . Ma io lo so bene com'è .. anche se ora i miei problemi sono ben altri.
Ti consiglio di aprire un tuo thered.
Un'altro consiglio , visto che secondo lui è solo un'amicizia e visto che ora è così bravo a dispensare consigli utili alle donne che soffrono , proponi a lui uscire in tre ( tu lui e lei) così tutti in amicizia così vedi che ti dice .
A me quella volta che glielo proposi la risposta fu : e si sono sicuro che lei ha proprio voglia di vederti e parlarti se potesse vorrebbe cavarti gli occhi .


----------



## palletta72 (17 Settembre 2010)

Ma tu xchè stai ancora con lui???


----------



## Anna A (17 Settembre 2010)

palletta72 ha detto:


> E' una sua cliente...le deve rispondere. Solo che gradirei lo facesse in altri toni e modi.
> E poi posso dir tutto su di lui, ma come padre è bravo. Si dedica tanto alla piccola, la adora e farebbe tutto x lei!
> Per quello è un uomo responsabile, *non ho bisogno di addestrarlo*, e solo che lei lo fa sentire diverso.
> Forse ognuno di noi ha una persona con un ascendente particolare e lei lo è per lui.
> Non lo so.


mi sa che non hai capito... non devi addestrarlo..:rotfl:
sei tu che hai l'addestramento necessario per tenertelo, se vuoi :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)

Palletta, lo so che forse esagero ma...posso aprirti io una discussione dove copio tutti i tuoi post scritti qui dentro?

Perchè altrimenti qui "rubiamo" spazio a dave, che ha ancora una situazione molto attiva.


----------



## dave.one (19 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Palletta, lo so che forse esagero ma...posso aprirti io una discussione dove copio tutti i tuoi post scritti qui dentro?
> 
> Perchè altrimenti qui "rubiamo" spazio a dave, che ha ancora una situazione molto attiva.


Ciao Eliade e benvenuta Palletta.
vi scrivo queste brevi due righe per dirvi soltanto che oramai la totalità della famiglia sa della nostra situazione, e della decisione presa.
C'è chi ha mezzo capito (mia sorella), chi non capisce (suoceri), e chi invece è rimasto deluso (madre). Non so nulla della cognata.
Intanto mia moglie è andata poco da fai suoceri a parlare in quanto, da quello che ho potuto capire, vorrebbero "capire" e "consigliare" (quanto di più sbagliato!).
Al suo ritorno mi saprà dire. 
Per il resto le giornate seguono tranquille, oramai sta prendendo piede la convinzione del nuovo corso, che fra non molto comincerà. Probabilmente il prossimo fine settimana parleremo con i bimbi e vediamo cosa salta fuori.
Nel frattempo posso dirvi solo che venerdì sono ancora andato a mangiare giapponese e vi consiglio il Nemuro Kawari Age, una specie di polpetta di manzo rinchiusa in un cuore di pastella di riso abbrustolita. Ma di una bontà...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade e benvenuta Palletta.
> vi scrivo queste brevi due righe per dirvi soltanto che oramai la totalità della famiglia sa della nostra situazione, e della decisione presa.
> C'è chi ha mezzo capito (mia sorella), chi non capisce (suoceri), e chi invece è rimasto deluso (madre). Non so nulla della cognata.
> Intanto mia moglie è andata poco da fai suoceri a parlare in quanto, da quello che ho potuto capire, vorrebbero "capire" e "consigliare" (quanto di più sbagliato!).
> ...


 
Mi sembri sereno. Chi ti circonda capirà, ci vuole solo del tempo.
Lei lascia che se la sbrighi da sola con i suoceri. Qualunque cosa le consiglino sarà scelta sua seguirla o no. Tanto tu mi sembra hai le idee chiare quindi....

Senti basta farmi venire la voglia del Giapponese, mio marito lo odia..Ho sempre pochissime occasioni di andarci e io lo mangerei tutti i giorni.
Mi riduco al sushi dell'Esselunga

Io adoro: il tonnetto scottato, uratempura di gamberi, gunghan di zucchine, ura maki philadelphia e salmone, praticamente tutto


----------



## Eliade (19 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembri sereno. Chi ti circonda capirà, ci vuole solo del tempo.
> Lei lascia che se la sbrighi da sola con i suoceri. Qualunque cosa le consiglino sarà scelta sua seguirla o no. Tanto tu mi sembra hai le idee chiare quindi....
> 
> Senti basta farmi venire la voglia del Giapponese, mio marito lo odia..Ho sempre pochissime occasioni di andarci e io lo mangerei tutti i giorni.
> ...


 Ma la pinatate di parlare di giapponese???
Consolati, io nemmeno il sushi dellìesselunga ho assaggiato! 



dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade e benvenuta Palletta.
> vi scrivo queste brevi due righe per dirvi soltanto che oramai la totalità della famiglia sa della nostra situazione, e della decisione presa.
> C'è chi ha mezzo capito (mia sorella), chi non capisce (suoceri), e chi invece è rimasto deluso (madre). Non so nulla della cognata.
> Intanto mia moglie è andata poco da fai suoceri a parlare in quanto, da quello che ho potuto capire, vorrebbero "capire" e "consigliare" (quanto di più sbagliato!).
> ...


Io invece ti sento molto rassegnato dave, me ne dispiae ma purtroppo non si può fare altrimenti.

Io invece ti consiglio di ascoltare bene i "consigli" non sisa mai!
Eh si, lo so...sono malpensante, ma in questi casi come diceva spesso mia nonna:"ognuno si guarda il suo!"


----------



## Amarax (19 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade e benvenuta Palletta.
> vi scrivo queste brevi due righe per dirvi soltanto che oramai la totalità della famiglia sa della nostra situazione, e della decisione presa.
> C'è chi ha mezzo capito (mia sorella), chi non capisce (suoceri), e chi invece è rimasto deluso (madre). Non so nulla della cognata.
> Intanto mia moglie è andata poco da fai suoceri a parlare in quanto, da quello che ho potuto capire, vorrebbero "capire" e "consigliare" (quanto di più sbagliato!).
> ...


Ciao Dave.

A leggere quello che scrivi capisco che stai affrontando la situazione nel migliore dei modi. Non posso far altro che complimentarmi con te e lasciarti un abbraccio.
Il momento è difficile ma ne verrai fuori.


----------



## dave.one (20 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma la pinatate di parlare di giapponese???
> Consolati, io nemmeno il sushi dellìesselunga ho assaggiato!
> 
> *Io invece ti sento molto rassegnato dave*, me ne dispiae ma purtroppo non si può fare altrimenti.
> ...


Ciao Eliade.
Sono rassegnato ma cosciente di ciò che mi aspetta, e perciò meno timoroso o pauroso di quanto non lo fossi mesi fa. 
L'idea di farmi dare consigli da chi, in questa vicenda, ha degli interessi, non mi sfagiola nemmeno un po'. Gli interessi dei miei suoceri non sono tanto riferiti alle condizioni dei pargoli, bensì sono soprattutto legati al fatto che, essendo loro pensionati, essendo in salute e volendosi (giustamente) godere la vita, con questa nuova situazione temono di dover aiutare di più mia moglie con i bimbi, ciò che sottrarrebbe a loro il loro tempo...

A volte penso che l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è pensare ai figli e concentrarmi su di loro, anche se so che non sarà sempre così. 
L'idea di tornare indietro, ad onor del vero, non mi passa più per la testa, e non ne sento il desiderio. 
Mi preme molto che i miei figli crescano bene, sereni e tranquilli, e che la questione di cuore tra me e mia moglie non sia, per loro, una sorta di chiave di lettura per la loro infelicità.
Dopodomani saremo dalla psicologa ed affronteremo discorso da fare ai bimbi. Ed entro il fine settimana glie ne parleremo. Poi vi farò sapere.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade.
> Sono rassegnato ma cosciente di ciò che mi aspetta, e perciò meno timoroso o pauroso di quanto non lo fossi mesi fa.
> L'idea di farmi dare consigli da chi, in questa vicenda, ha degli interessi, non mi sfagiola nemmeno un po'. Gli interessi dei miei suoceri non sono tanto riferiti alle condizioni dei pargoli, bensì sono soprattutto legati al fatto che, essendo loro pensionati, essendo in salute e volendosi (giustamente) godere la vita, con questa nuova situazione temono di dover aiutare di più mia moglie con i bimbi, ciò che sottrarrebbe a loro il loro tempo...
> 
> ...



Sei sempre grande, e siamo sempre tutti con te.
Un abbraccio


----------



## astonished (20 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade.
> Sono rassegnato ma cosciente di ciò che mi aspetta, e perciò meno timoroso o pauroso di quanto non lo fossi mesi fa.
> L'idea di farmi dare consigli da chi, in questa vicenda, ha degli interessi, non mi sfagiola nemmeno un po'. Gli interessi dei miei suoceri non sono tanto riferiti alle condizioni dei pargoli, bensì sono soprattutto legati al fatto che, essendo loro pensionati, essendo in salute e volendosi (giustamente) godere la vita, con questa nuova situazione temono di dover aiutare di più mia moglie con i bimbi, ciò che sottrarrebbe a loro il loro tempo...
> 
> ...



Ciao Davide, 
anch'io penso che tu stia seguendo la strada giusta. Ti leggo molto lucido e determinato e posso capirti: la chiave è in questa tua frase "non tornerei mai indietro......" e se la dici è perchè probabilmente hai cominciato a rivedere l'idea che hai di tua moglie, cominci ad esserne distaccato ma soprattutto cominci a vedere per te delle possibilità di farcela ad affrontare un futuro in cui lei non ne farà più parte se non per quanto i figli possano accomunarvi. Ti racconto una cosa: sabato scorso, eccezionalmente ho dovuto lavorare; la sera, al fine di procurarmi qualcosa da mangiare per cena, mi sono fermato in un centro commerciale che mi è di strada; fatte le scale dal parcheggio sotterraneo, dopo pochi metri incrocio la mia ex moglie che parlava a telefono (magari prorpio con il suo amante, chissà!) lei interrompe la chiamata, poi dopo qualche secondo di imbarazzo, più da parte sua che mia, facciamo quattro chiacchiere interlocutorie, e subito dopo mi chiede se vogliamo fare la spesa insieme (bada bene  io so benissimo che la sua storia è più viva che mai e che me l'ha chiesto forse pensando di farmi un favore);  le dico che ho da comprare qualcos'altro prima e che poi l'avrei richiamata; faccio quello che devo fare (dovevo comprare un connettore elettrico) e dopo circa mezzora la richiamo: abbiamo condiviso circa venti minuti a fare ognuno la sua spesa: quello stesso momento che fino ad un paio di anni fa ci avrebbe dato il senso della famiglia, specie a noi che non avevamo figli, si è trasformato per me in un'attesa a che si potesse finire il prima possibile; alla fine mi ha chiesto di darle una mano a portare le buste, l'ho riaccompagnata sotto il parcheggio dove anche lei aveva la macchina, si è offerta di riaccompagnarmi alla mia di macchina ma le ho detto che preferivo fare due passi e così è stato. Mi dispiace molto affermare quanto dirò ora perchè se ci ripenso sento un gran vuoto derivante dagli anni buttati in una relazione infruttuosa, anche se so che questa è la vita e tutto fa esperienza, ma alla sera, quando ho avuto la possibilità di riflettere su quanto vissuto poco prima, ho sentito un senso di sollievo, lo stesso che sento tutte le volte dopo un incontro incontro con lei, il sollievo deriva dal fatto che ho capito che mai tornerei indietro, non la vorrei più, non è più quella che sento come una persona a me intima, faccio persino fatica a ricordare che ci ho convissuto tanti anni insieme, ed al costo di essere preso come superficiale, anche sul lato fisico non rispecchia più la donna che vorrei, questo tanto per dire che quando si ama una persona non si vedono i difetti nè caratteriali nè fisici, questi riemergono quando l'amore finisce.

Ora Davide chiediti se per caso anche a te stia capitando qualcosa di simile.

Ti auguro un in bocca al lupo per il futuro dal quale credo tu possa trarre le soddisfazioni che certamente meriti. :up:


Edito il mio post per compeltare il pensiero:

Ovvio che anche da parte della mia ex-moglie sarà stato sicuramente lo stesso, nel senso che anch'io sono uscito dalla sua sfera intima, ovvio, tanto più pensando al fatto che la sua relazione con l'amante continua imperterrita, immagino, e dunque anch'io non risulto più attraente sul piano intellettivo nè tantomeno fisico. Con questo voglio dire che quando una relazione si interrompe, anzi quando finisce il sentimento che unisce due persone, tutti quei motivi che prima si ritenevano suffiienti a tenere il legame vengono meno, ed ognuno riparte slegato sentimentalmente dall'altro. Questo può essere triste, anzi forse lo è certamente, ma quando si arriva alla constatazione che non si vorrebbe più un rapporto con quella che è stata la tua compagna, non si può fare altro che prenderne atto e guardare avanti. Per arrivare a questa fase può volerci del tempo, a me sono stati necessari circa 12 mesi per giungere a questa conclusione ed altri 3-4 mesi per esserne certo. Ora di quella coppia che eravamo noi non è rimasto niente, forse solo un tiepido ricordo, ma è necessario arrivare a questo punto per poter essere veramente onesti con chi eventualmente succederà alla precedente compagna.

Paradossalmente ho maturato l'idea che il tradimento sia il tentativo estremo, seppur sbagliando e fatto inconsciamente, di dare un'ultima chance ad una coppia la cui relazione è già finita da tempo: in questo senso penso che il tradimento il più delle volte sia la conseguenza della fine di una relazione più che la causa.Tutti i traditi dovrebbero riflettere se i problemi di coppia emersi con il tradimento non fossero già presenti prima che questo si perpetrasse e credo che nella maggioranza dei casi la risposta sarebbe affermativa.

Scusate se sono stato poco chiaro, spero che abbiate capito il senso delle mie affermazioni: sono a lavoro in una giornata particolarmente impegnativa e mi sono concesso una piccola pausa perchè ci tenevo a scrivere qualcosa a Davide.


----------



## dave.one (20 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Davide,
> anch'io penso che tu stia seguendo la strada giusta. Ti leggo molto lucido e determinato e posso capirti: la chiave è in questa tua frase "non tornerei mai indietro......" e se la dici è perchè probabilmente hai cominciato a rivedere l'idea che hai di tua moglie, cominci ad esserne distaccato ma soprattutto cominci a vedere per te delle possibilità di farcela ad affrontare un futuro in cui lei non ne farà più parte se non per quanto i figli possano accomunarvi. Ti racconto una cosa: sabato scorso, eccezionalmente ho dovuto lavorare; la sera, al fine di procurarmi qualcosa da mangiare per cena, mi sono fermato in un centro commerciale che mi è di strada; fatte le scale dal parcheggio sotterraneo, dopo pochi metri incrocio la mia ex moglie che parlava a telefono (magari prorpio con il suo amante, chissà!) lei interrompe la chiamata, poi dopo qualche secondo di imbarazzo, più da parte sua che mia, facciamo quattro chiacchiere interlocutorie, e subito dopo mi chiede se vogliamo fare la spesa insieme (bada bene  io so benissimo che la sua storia è più viva che mai e che me l'ha chiesto forse pensando di farmi un favore);  le dico che ho da comprare qualcos'altro prima e che poi l'avrei richiamata; faccio quello che devo fare (dovevo comprare un connettore elettrico) e dopo circa mezzora la richiamo: abbiamo condiviso circa venti minuti a fare ognuno la sua spesa: quello stesso momento che fino ad un paio di anni fa ci avrebbe dato il senso della famiglia, specie a noi che non avevamo figli, si è trasformato per me in un'attesa a che si potesse finire il prima possibile; alla fine mi ha chiesto di darle una mano a portare le buste, l'ho riaccompagnata sotto il parcheggio dove anche lei aveva la macchina, si è offerta di riaccompagnarmi alla mia di macchina ma le ho detto che preferivo fare due passi e così è stato. Mi dispiace molto affermare quanto dirò ora perchè se ci ripenso sento un gran vuoto derivante dagli anni buttati in una relazione infruttuosa, anche se so che questa è la vita e tutto fa esperienza, ma alla sera, quando ho avuto la possibilità di riflettere su quanto vissuto poco prima, ho sentito un senso di sollievo, lo stesso che sento tutte le volte dopo un incontro incontro con lei, il sollievo deriva dal fatto che ho capito che mai tornerei indietro, non la vorrei più, non è più quella che sento come una persona a me intima, faccio persino fatica a ricordare che ci ho convissuto tanti anni insieme, ed al costo di essere preso come superficiale, anche sul lato fisico non rispecchia più la donna che vorrei, questo tanto per dire che quando si ama una persona non si vedono i difetti nè caratteriali nè fisici, questi riemergono quando l'amore finisce.
> 
> Ora Davide chiediti se per caso anche a te stia capitando qualcosa di simile.
> ...


Ciao Astonished. 
Mi sono già chiesto quanto tu mi stai dicendo. Al momento la risposta non è chiara: da un lato, il mio "provare ancora qualcosa" per lei, mi fa vedere le cose distorte, nel senso che al momento non vedo quei difetti che, probabilmente, vedrei nel caso in cui mi trovassi nella tua stessa situazione. 
Dall'altro devo far fede alle parole da lei dette e concentrarmi bene sul fatto che "lei non mi ama" e che "lei non prova attrazione per me". Da lì soltanto posso ripartire. Senza amore e senza passione, non si va da nessuna parte. Certo, si vive lo stesso, si mangia, si beve e si dorme. Ma, una volta provato l'amore, quello vero, si vorrebbe sempre sentirlo, e si spera sempre che la persona con la quale lo si è sperimentato, possa ridarlo tale e quale. Ma se colei (o colui) lo ha già cancellato, allora è meglio non farsi illusioni, quindi non vivere di speranze.
Siccome le cose tra me e mia moglie sono ben chiare, inutile credere ad un passato che non c'è, e forse non c'è mai stato.
Fra qualche anno, spero prima, probabilmente mi capiterà la stessa cosa che è capitata a te, anche se non so ancora che ruolo avranno i bambini in questo districato labirinto. Dipende probabilmente dall'atteggiamento e dalla convinzione che si ha, e soprattutto dall'essere coscienti che ciò che sarà sarà sempre meglio di ciò che è stato.
Ciò che mi ha letteralmente lasciato svuotato è la sensazione di sfiducia in un rapporto che questa situazione ha creato. Non so come hai superato questa fase - se mai c'è stata - ma è veramente dura. Una domanda continua a rigirarmi in testa: se domani dovessi trovare un'altra persona con la quale spartire la propria vita, quanta fiducia le darei? Sarei capace di non mostrare un eccesso di controllo sulla controparte amplificata dall'esperienza di una situazione pregressa?

Intanto cerchiamo di svuotare il cuore dei vecchi sentimenti, così da far posto ad eventuali nuovi sentimenti. Di spazio ce n'é a sufficienza, e 39 anni sono ancora pochi...


----------



## astonished (20 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished.
> Mi sono già chiesto quanto tu mi stai dicendo. Al momento la risposta non è chiara: da un lato, il mio "provare ancora qualcosa" per lei, mi fa vedere le cose distorte, nel senso che al momento non vedo quei difetti che, probabilmente, vedrei nel caso in cui mi trovassi nella tua stessa situazione.
> Dall'altro devo far fede alle parole da lei dette e concentrarmi bene sul fatto che "lei non mi ama" e che "lei non prova attrazione per me". Da lì soltanto posso ripartire. Senza amore e senza passione, non si va da nessuna parte. Certo, si vive lo stesso, si mangia, si beve e si dorme. Ma, una volta provato l'amore, quello vero, si vorrebbe sempre sentirlo, e si spera sempre che la persona con la quale lo si è sperimentato, possa ridarlo tale e quale. Ma se colei (o colui) lo ha già cancellato, allora è meglio non farsi illusioni, quindi non vivere di speranze.
> Siccome le cose tra me e mia moglie sono ben chiare, inutile credere ad un passato che non c'è, e forse non c'è mai stato.
> ...



Ciao Davide,
ora le idee non sono chiare perchè vivete ancora sotto lo stesso tetto ma vedrai che in questo ti aiuterà molto andare a vivere in una casa separata: quella sarà la vera cartina di tornasole. La mia idea è che non si possa amare chi dichiaratamente non ricambia, dunque i tuoi 39 anni ed il vuoto che farai dentro di te ti serviranno da base per una riaprtenza. Quanto alla fiducia che potrai dare ad una eventuale altra persona, basta crederci e lasciarsi andare ai sentimenti, poi il tutto sarà consequenziale..............


----------



## dave.one (21 Settembre 2010)

Breve per dirvi che domani sera sarò fuori con un paio di amici a vedere (ufficialmente) la partita di campionato Brescia-Roma. In realtà parlerò con loro della situazione. Uno è quello che già sa, l'altro è un nostro comune amico, animato dalle migliori intenzioni di questo mondo. Non voglio che sappia di seconda mano notizie che, prima o poi, diverranno di dominio pubblico.
Sono amici rari, di quelli che si trovano probabilmente solo una volta nella vita, e sono contento di ritenerli tali e che loro facciano altrettanto con me. 
Per il resto le giornate scorrono tranquille, giovedì parleremo con la psicologa e poi ci sarà il discorso da fare ai bimbi.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Breve per dirvi che domani sera sarò fuori con un paio di amici a vedere (ufficialmente) la partita di campionato Brescia-Roma. In realtà parlerò con loro della situazione. Uno è quello che già sa, l'altro è un nostro comune amico, animato dalle migliori intenzioni di questo mondo. Non voglio che sappia di seconda mano notizie che, prima o poi, diverranno di dominio pubblico.
> Sono amici rari, di quelli che si trovano probabilmente solo una volta nella vita, e sono contento di ritenerli tali e che loro facciano altrettanto con me.
> Per il resto le giornate scorrono tranquille, giovedì parleremo con la psicologa e poi ci sarà il discorso da fare ai bimbi.


sei nei miei pensieri, dave


----------



## Amarax (25 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riprendo il quote di amoremio nel precedente thread, e colgo lo spunto per aprirne uno nuovo.
> Partiamo da un presupposto: siamo adulti e consenzienti, ed entrambi pare abbiamo la testa per ragionare come tali.
> Io so, ho le prove materiali, e glie le ho fatte presente.
> Lei nega, e non vuole ammettere. Come dire: sei tu il mendace... Solo il caso volle (e non sto prendendo in giro nessuno), che non fossero presente quella sera di una settimana fa circa in cui ne parlammo.
> ...


Caro dave,
ti quoto in toto ma ti dò il mio punto di vista solo sull'evidenziato.
la consapevolezza di quanto il coniuge abbia saputo mentire ti meraviglia, non lo riconosci più come tuo.
La fiducia è assolutamente eradicata e nasce nel malcapitato un senso di cinismo, di sfiducia generale.
Io mi accorgo di guardare le coppie, di notare gli atteggiamenti  di chi sfugge lo sguardo e guarda il cellulare in uno stato di apsettativa.
Il male fatto è incancellabile.

Anche io mi sono fatta carico delle mie colpe. Ma è stato inutile.


----------



## dave.one (28 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Caro dave,
> ti quoto in toto ma ti dò il mio punto di vista solo sull'evidenziato.
> la consapevolezza di quanto il coniuge abbia saputo mentire ti meraviglia, non lo riconosci più come tuo.
> La fiducia è assolutamente eradicata e nasce nel malcapitato un senso di cinismo, di sfiducia generale.
> ...


Ciao Amarax: a parte il fatto che la fiducia sia stata cancellata con un tratto di penna così facilmente da sorprendermi, il fatto che il coniuge abbia saputo non solo mentirmi, ma anche di come sia stato capace di aggirare intorno il problema e farlo intendere come fosse IN PRIMIS causa mia è ammirevole.
In questi giorni sto ripensando al passato ed elucubro.
Nulla da dire: è stata brava a nascondere, a fare in modo che io sapessi quanto meno possibile - e so anche perché -, ma con il senno di poi, penso avesse insultato la mia intelligenza e avesse volutamente nascosto i suoi problemi proprio perché convinta che, in caso me ne avesse parlato, sarei sprofondato ancor di più, con il suo susseguente farsi le spalle larghe e dover sostenere anche me! In passato forse, sarebbe andato così. Ma soltanto il cambiamento drastico che ci accingiamo a portare avanti mi ha fatto, in un certo senso, maturare sotto alcuni punti di vista. Penso sia dovuto al fatto che, piano piano, la sto facendo scendere dal piedistallo in cui io stesso la ponevo.
So di avere colpe che, con buona probabilità, stanno alla base di quanto  successo; ma da qui a mancare rispetto, ce ne passa di acqua sotto i  ponti.

Per la cronaca, ora il cellulare è in simbiosi con lei, ma sinceramente non mi importa più di tanto.


----------



## Amarax (28 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax: a parte il fatto che la fiducia sia stata cancellata con un tratto di penna così facilmente da sorprendermi, il fatto che il coniuge abbia saputo non solo mentirmi, ma anche di come sia stato capace di aggirare intorno il problema e farlo intendere come fosse IN PRIMIS causa mia è ammirevole.
> In questi giorni sto ripensando al passato ed elucubro.
> Nulla da dire: è stata brava a nascondere, a fare in modo che io sapessi quanto meno possibile - e so anche perché -, ma con il senno di poi, penso avesse insultato la mia intelligenza e avesse volutamente nascosto i suoi problemi proprio perché convinta che, in caso me ne avesse parlato, sarei sprofondato ancor di più, con il suo susseguente farsi le spalle larghe e dover sostenere anche me! In passato forse, sarebbe andato così. Ma soltanto il cambiamento drastico che ci accingiamo a portare avanti mi ha fatto, in un certo senso, maturare sotto alcuni punti di vista. Penso sia dovuto al fatto che, piano piano,* la sto facendo scendere dal piedistallo in cui io stesso la ponevo.
> So di avere colpe che, con buona probabilità, stanno alla base di quanto  successo; ma da qui a mancare rispetto, ce ne passa di acqua sotto i  pon*ti.
> ...


Le cose che pensi e quello che dici per giustificarti qui sono note caro dave. Tutte.
Risposta in breve?

Ok
Tu sei intelligente a prescindere da quello che è successo.
Tu *non credevi lei potesse*  perchè tu avevi fiducia in lei. Avresti messo la tua mano sul fuoco...entrambe le mani.
La conoscevi come una persona diversa.

Invece no.
Lei è quello che ha dimostrato  dimenticando te  ,i figli e tutto.

Il passato l'ha mandato in frantumi lei .

Il problema più grande sai quale sarà?
Che tu cambierai di conseguenza e non so se ti piacerai.


----------



## minnie (28 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Le cose che pensi e quello che dici per giustificarti qui sono note caro dave. Tutte.
> Risposta in breve?
> 
> Ok
> ...


... non c'è possibilità di scelta. Anche questo magnifico regalo ci lasciano. Per quanto mi riguarda, non voglio che un uomo mi tocchi fisicamente o emotivamente mai più. Sono cambiata? Si. Mi piaccio come sono diventata?No. Posso tornare a essere quella di prima? No. Lo voglio? No, perchè sarei di nuovo la vittima del prossimo egocentrico egoista. 
Devo ricordare di aggiungerlo alla lista dei ringraziamenti che gli devo fare.


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> ..................dopo pochi metri incrocio la mia ex moglie che parlava a telefono (magari prorpio con il suo amante, chissà!) lei interrompe la chiamata, poi dopo qualche secondo di imbarazzo, più da parte sua che mia, facciamo quattro chiacchiere interlocutorie, e subito dopo mi chiede se vogliamo fare la spesa insieme (bada bene  io so benissimo che la sua storia è più viva che mai e che me l'ha chiesto forse pensando di farmi un favore);  le dico che ho da comprare qualcos'altro prima e che poi l'avrei richiamata; faccio quello che devo fare (dovevo comprare un connettore elettrico) e dopo circa mezzora la richiamo: abbiamo condiviso circa venti minuti a fare ognuno la sua spesa: quello stesso momento che fino ad un paio di anni fa ci avrebbe dato il senso della famiglia, specie a noi che non avevamo figli, si è trasformato per me in un'attesa a che si potesse finire il prima possibile; alla fine mi ha chiesto di darle una mano a portare le buste, l'ho riaccompagnata sotto il parcheggio dove anche lei aveva la macchina, si è offerta di riaccompagnarmi alla mia di macchina ma le ho detto che preferivo fare due passi e così è stato. Mi dispiace molto affermare quanto dirò ora perchè se ci ripenso sento un gran vuoto derivante dagli anni buttati in una relazione infruttuosa, anche se so che questa è la vita e tutto fa esperienza, ma alla sera, quando ho avuto la possibilità di riflettere su quanto vissuto poco prima, ho sentito un senso di sollievo, lo stesso che sento tutte le volte dopo un incontro incontro con lei, il sollievo deriva dal fatto che ho capito che mai tornerei indietro, non la vorrei più, non è più quella che sento come una persona a me intima, faccio persino fatica a ricordare che ci ho convissuto tanti anni insieme, ed al costo di essere preso come superficiale, anche sul lato fisico non rispecchia più la donna che vorrei, questo tanto per dire che quando si ama una persona non si vedono i difetti nè caratteriali nè fisici, questi riemergono quando l'amore finisce.
> ....................Ovvio che anche da parte della mia ex-moglie sarà stato sicuramente lo stesso, nel senso che anch'io sono uscito dalla sua sfera intima, ovvio, tanto più pensando al fatto che la sua relazione con l'amante continua imperterrita, immagino, e dunque anch'io non risulto più attraente sul piano intellettivo nè tantomeno fisico. Con questo voglio dire che quando una relazione si interrompe, anzi quando finisce il sentimento che unisce due persone, tutti quei motivi che prima si ritenevano suffiienti a tenere il legame vengono meno, ed ognuno riparte slegato sentimentalmente dall'altro. Questo può essere triste, anzi forse lo è certamente, ma quando si arriva alla constatazione che non si vorrebbe più un rapporto con quella che è stata la tua compagna, non si può fare altro che prenderne atto e guardare avanti. Per arrivare a questa fase può volerci del tempo, a me sono stati necessari circa 12 mesi per giungere a questa conclusione ed altri 3-4 mesi per esserne certo. Ora di quella coppia che eravamo noi non è rimasto niente, forse solo un tiepido ricordo, ma è necessario arrivare a questo punto per poter essere veramente onesti con chi eventualmente succederà alla precedente compagna.
> 
> *Paradossalmente ho maturato l'idea che il tradimento sia il tentativo estremo, seppur sbagliando e fatto inconsciamente, di dare un'ultima chance ad una coppia la cui relazione è già finita da tempo*: in questo senso penso che il tradimento il più delle volte sia la conseguenza della fine di una relazione più che la causa.Tutti i traditi dovrebbero riflettere se i problemi di coppia emersi con il tradimento non fossero già presenti prima che questo si perpetrasse e credo che nella maggioranza dei casi la risposta sarebbe affermativa.
> ...


Chiarisssimo invece ......
ho letto tutto con enorme trasporto e coinvolgimento....
dura realta' ma anche occasione per rinnovarsi ed essere piu' forti e consapevoli.

Mi ci metto anch'io in questa dolorosa mischia.

Un in bocca al lupo a tutti, per un lieto evolversi delle nostre situazioni.


----------



## dave.one (1 Ottobre 2010)

Oggi sento un amico che ha fratelli avvocati per avere un altro consulto. Questo perché vorrei avere più pareri, soprattutto da persone che non hanno un interesse diretto nella questione ma che sono sufficientemente competenti per consigliarmi.
Perché? Perché ho mia madre contro e mia sorella contro. Entrambe non "sopportano" mia moglie. La cosa non mi sorprende, sia chiaro, ma mi ha lasciato interdetto il modo così diretto e soprattutto un cambio di rotta nel loro modus pensandi nel giro di nemmeno una settimana.
So che lo fanno perché vogliono proteggermi, ma forse lo fanno anche perché vogliono proteggere loro interessi (futuri). La cosa mi da fastidio, poiché al momento, tra me e mia moglie c'è una calma apparente e non c'è assolutamente nessun screzio, anzi. 
E' chiaro che il loro intento è quello di pararmi il culo per il futuro.
Ora il mio intento è cercare di mediare la situazione in due modi:
1) chiarire la questione con l'avvocato e procedere secondo buon senso;
2) Che madre e sorella capiscano che non c'è del "male" in una persona che ha fatto tre figli e, come ho notato e posso notare giorno dopo giorno, non è che solo perché la situazione tra me e mia moglie è precipitata allora si può dare la colpa solo a lei, facendomi passare semplicemente come la "parte buona" della coppia. Come fanno loro a conoscerla meglio di me? Allora, visto che è la parte "marcia", i miei figli ne risentirebbero no? Eppure la cercano, lei è sempre lì per loro, si da da fare per portare avanti i mestieri quotidiani e per cercare di assecondare, fin dove possibile, i figli. Ed io sono lì ad aiutarli e fare in modo che essi siano contenti e felici, che crescano in modo sano ed educato. Insomma, entrambi abbiamo quel famoso "buon senso di buon padre di famiglia", e ciò mi basta.
Non voglio che la situazione ora si complichi dovuto ad ingerenze esterne, se le cose vanno bene così come sono, e sono già definite, perché alimentare la diffidenza, con un lieve accenno di odio, quando quest'ultimo non c'è mai stato?
Ah, per inciso: loro non sanno del tradimento di mia moglie, né è mia intenzione parlargliene.
Boh, vi farò sapere. Che due maroni.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Oggi sento un amico che ha fratelli avvocati per avere un altro consulto. Questo perché vorrei avere più pareri, soprattutto da persone che non hanno un interesse diretto nella questione ma che sono sufficientemente competenti per consigliarmi.
> Perché? Perché ho mia madre contro e mia sorella contro. Entrambe non "sopportano" mia moglie. La cosa non mi sorprende, sia chiaro, ma mi ha lasciato interdetto il modo così diretto e soprattutto un cambio di rotta nel loro modus pensandi nel giro di nemmeno una settimana.
> So che lo fanno perché vogliono proteggermi, ma forse lo fanno anche perché vogliono proteggere loro interessi (futuri). La cosa mi da fastidio, poiché al momento, tra me e mia moglie c'è una calma apparente e non c'è assolutamente nessun screzio, anzi.
> E' chiaro che il loro intento è quello di pararmi il culo per il futuro.
> ...



Non ti stufi di sentirti dire che sei fantastico? 

Dave, non so bene che cosa mai possano avere da ridire tua madre e tua sorella... immagino che vogliano che tu conceda meno dal punto di vista finanziario? Gestione della casa, dei figli?
Se si tratta di finanze, forse potrebbero calmarsi pensando che qualunque accordo abbiate concordato, si tratta innanzitutto del bene dei vostri figli. Non è che tu paghi tua moglie per fare la bella vita. Immagino che tutto sia nell'ottica del benessere dei figli, insisti su questo, vedrai che mamma e sorella capiranno.
Anche se si tratta dell'affidamento dei figli. Se è una buona madre, nessuno potrebbe mai desiderare ridurre l'influenza che ha sui bimbi.

Questo, naturalmente, se non va a discapito del tuo ruolo di padre.
E' un pò che non ci aggiorni su come vi state organizzando... riuscirai a tenerli con tè un pò di tempo continuativo? E' importante per loro...


----------



## minnie (1 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Oggi sento un amico che ha fratelli avvocati per avere un altro consulto. Questo perché vorrei avere più pareri, soprattutto da persone che non hanno un interesse diretto nella questione ma che sono sufficientemente competenti per consigliarmi.
> Perché? Perché ho mia madre contro e mia sorella contro. Entrambe non "sopportano" mia moglie. La cosa non mi sorprende, sia chiaro, ma mi ha lasciato interdetto il modo così diretto e soprattutto un cambio di rotta nel loro modus pensandi nel giro di nemmeno una settimana.
> So che lo fanno perché vogliono proteggermi, ma forse lo fanno anche perché vogliono proteggere loro interessi (futuri). La cosa mi da fastidio, poiché al momento, tra me e mia moglie c'è una calma apparente e non c'è assolutamente nessun screzio, anzi.
> E' chiaro che il loro intento è quello di pararmi il culo per il futuro.
> ...


Ho lo stesso problema con i miei. Premetto che a differenza tua, sappiamo tutti che il mio è un pessimo compagno e un padre inesistente. Però sempre il padre di mio figlio è e dovremo tutti avere a che fare con lui per tutta la vita. I miei da mesi fanno i salti mortali per non incontrarlo, non sono addirittura venuti alla festa del primo compleanno. Non si rendono conto che passano dalla ragione al torto sia legalmente (diventando una famiglia ostile, che quindi potrebbe mettere il bimbo contro il padre) sia nei confronti del piccolo. Quando crescerà cosa gli diremo? "Nei momenti importanti per te i nonni non c'erano perchè pur di non vedere tuo padre hanno preferito non esserti accanto?". Non riesco a farglielo capire. Loro lo fanno perchè non sopportano come lui tratta me, ma facendo così mi fanno del male anche loro, un nuovo ostacolo ad andarmene (per via della famiglia ostile che pesa in affidamento) e in più aumentando le tensioni fra me e lui che non fa altro che rinfacciarmelo... 
 Come dicevi tu, che due maroni...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ho lo stesso problema con i miei. Premetto che a differenza tua, sappiamo tutti che il mio è un pessimo compagno e un padre inesistente. Però sempre il padre di mio figlio è e dovremo tutti avere a che fare con lui per tutta la vita. I miei da mesi fanno i salti mortali per non incontrarlo, non sono addirittura venuti alla festa del primo compleanno. Non si rendono conto che passano dalla ragione al torto sia legalmente (diventando una famiglia ostile, che quindi potrebbe mettere il bimbo contro il padre) sia nei confronti del piccolo. Quando crescerà cosa gli diremo? "Nei momenti importanti per te i nonni non c'erano perchè pur di non vedere tuo padre hanno preferito non esserti accanto?". Non riesco a farglielo capire. Loro lo fanno perchè non sopportano come lui tratta me, ma facendo così mi fanno del male anche loro, un nuovo ostacolo ad andarmene (per via della famiglia ostile che pesa in affidamento) e in più aumentando le tensioni fra me e lui che non fa altro che rinfacciarmelo...
> Come dicevi tu, che due maroni...



Ma visto che sono dalla tua parte, e vedono in che razza di situazione sei, come rispondono a queste tue giustissime osservazioni?

Doveva tornare ieri l'avvocato dalle ferie?


----------



## minnie (1 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma visto che sono dalla tua parte, e vedono in che razza di situazione sei, come rispondono a queste tue giustissime osservazioni?
> 
> Doveva tornare ieri l'avvocato dalle ferie?


Lunedì.... ho provato a dirglielo ma non si smuovono. Ne fanno una questione di principio... Non vogliono più vederlo. Peccato che a lui mi sa che fa solo piacere perchè così ha un motivo in più per tormentarmi e un motivo in più per sostenere che se me ne vado mi porta in tribunale per il bambino, mentre fanno del male solo a me e al piccolo. Non riescono a capirlo, loro la vedono come se cedessero a un ricatto....


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, tua madre e tua sorella (sono donne) sanno bene come possono comportarsi alcune ex-mogli che per astio hanno tradito (si dietro ad un tradimento c'è sempre dell'astio), potrebbe capire che c'è un modo per avere di più e usando come leva i figli (non loro di persona, ma come motivazione) potrebbe mettertelo in quel posto come tra Corona e Lele Mora (oddio sto ancora ridendo come un cretino per questo).
Dave, quello che loro vogliono farti notare che tu sei molto onesto, tua moglie invece ha già dimostrato disonestà, devi saperti parare almeno il culo, non attaccare ma sinceramente poterti creare delle difese in caso che lei esageri.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Lunedì.... ho provato a dirglielo ma non si smuovono. Ne fanno una questione di principio... Non vogliono più vederlo. Peccato che a lui mi sa che fa solo piacere perchè così ha un motivo in più per tormentarmi e un motivo in più per sostenere che se me ne vado mi porta in tribunale per il bambino, mentre fanno del male solo a me e al piccolo. Non riescono a capirlo, loro la vedono come se cedessero a un ricatto....



Immagino che si sentirebbero "complici" della situazione. 
Ma tu avresti bisogno della loro presenza, lo capisco perfettamente... prova a chiederglielo un'ultima volta, digli che hai bisogno di loro...

Poi, come ti ho già detto, credo che lui ti abbia intortato e spaventato epr bene con la storia dell'affidamento del bambino.
Non fasciarti la testa prima del tempo... ho fiducia che le tue possibilità siano più rosee di quello che temi.
Comunque, se l'avvocato conferma che l'atteggiamento dei nonni è importante, fanno sempre tempo a piegarsi alla necessità, e ad inghiottire l'orgoglio per il bene del piccolo. Vedrai


----------



## dave.one (1 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tua madre e tua sorella (sono donne) sanno bene come possono comportarsi alcune ex-mogli che per astio hanno tradito (si dietro ad un tradimento c'è sempre dell'astio), potrebbe capire che c'è un modo per avere di più e usando come leva i figli (non loro di persona, ma come motivazione) potrebbe mettertelo in quel posto come tra Corona e Lele Mora (oddio sto ancora ridendo come un cretino per questo).
> Dave, quello che loro vogliono farti notare che tu sei molto onesto, tua moglie invece ha già dimostrato disonestà, devi saperti parare almeno il culo, non attaccare ma sinceramente poterti creare delle difese in caso che lei esageri.


Daniele, ti dò ragione a metà: non so se dietro ad un tradimento c'è astio; in questo caso mi sembra più ingenuità, dettata dalla poca esperienza. Potrei sbagliarmi ma l'istinto mi dice quello (e stavolta voglio ascoltarlo).
Certo che sono onesto, ma loro non sanno della "disonestà" di mia moglie. E' chiaro però, che devo difendere l'interesse della mia famiglia in toto, e per famiglia intendo noi cinque e non uno di meno. 
Quello che devo fare è parare i colpi, non attaccare (non ha senso), come dici tu. Attaccare ora è assurdo: non avrebbe nessun motivo agitare le acque quando queste sono particolarmente calme. Navighiamo, lasciamoci trasportare dalla corrente e poi, in futuro, vedremo.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, ti dò ragione a metà: non so se dietro ad un tradimento c'è astio; in questo caso mi sembra più ingenuità, dettata dalla poca esperienza. Potrei sbagliarmi ma l'istinto mi dice quello (e stavolta voglio ascoltarlo).
> Certo che sono onesto, ma loro non sanno della "disonestà" di mia moglie. E' chiaro però, che devo difendere l'interesse della mia famiglia in toto, e per famiglia intendo noi cinque e non uno di meno.
> Quello che devo fare è parare i colpi, non attaccare (non ha senso), come dici tu. Attaccare ora è assurdo: non avrebbe nessun motivo agitare le acque quando queste sono particolarmente calme. Navighiamo, lasciamoci trasportare dalla corrente e poi, in futuro, vedremo.



Ti do un carnet da 10 "ti adoro".

Qualcuno mi passa una faccina con gli occhi che brillano in adorazione?

Senza scherzi, Dave... sono convinta che stai andando benissimo. 

Una cosa però comincio a pensarla anche io... stai facendo davvero di tutto per la tua famiglia... se tu ti accorgessi che questo atteggiamento non è condiviso da tua moglie... se tu ti accorgessi che questo tuo modo di amare la tua famiglia disinteressato non viene percepito o ricambiato da tua moglie...?
In effetti lì io temo che potrebbe essere "troppo".

Mmmm... non sono ancora arrivata al punto. Continua così, ma accertati che la situazione sia equa, senza fidarti troppo del buon senso e della generosità di tua moglie... dico solo di non darla troppo per scontata....


----------



## astonished (1 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, ti dò ragione a metà: non so se dietro ad un tradimento c'è astio; in questo caso mi sembra più ingenuità, dettata dalla poca esperienza. Potrei sbagliarmi ma l'istinto mi dice quello (e stavolta voglio ascoltarlo).
> Certo che sono onesto, ma loro non sanno della "disonestà" di mia moglie. E' chiaro però, che devo difendere l'interesse della mia famiglia in toto, e per famiglia intendo noi cinque e non uno di meno.
> Quello che devo fare è parare i colpi, non attaccare (non ha senso), come dici tu. Attaccare ora è assurdo: non avrebbe nessun motivo agitare le acque quando queste sono particolarmente calme. Navighiamo, lasciamoci trasportare dalla corrente e poi, in futuro, vedremo.





senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ti do un carnet da 10 "ti adoro".
> 
> Qualcuno mi passa una faccina con gli occhi che brillano in adorazione?
> 
> ...


Ciao Dave,
in effetti l'osservazione di senzasperanze è pertinente: ascolta, anch'io mi sono comportato come te prima durante e dopo la separazione ma quello che tuttora penso, e l'idea si rafforza sempre più, è che quando si arriva a queste rotture ci si arriva per una concezione ed und visione diverse della vita, ed in questo rientra anche la famiglia. E' molto probabile che tu e tua moglie sentiate la famiglia in maniera diversa, per te è amore per lei dovere (non nell'accezione negativa) soprattutto verso i figli e fosre anche verso te, perchè se è vero che ha confessato di non amarti di certo ci terrà ancora a che tu vada con degli indumenti puliti, stirati, che tu abbia dei buoni pasti, e quant'altro, per lo meno a me è capitato questo e loro non sanno quanto è più doloroso essere trattati come dei manichini.

Il tuo senso di protezione anche verso chi ti ha provocato del male è encomiabile, del resto non è la prima volta che ricevi complimenti da noi per la tua signorilità, temo però che questa possa venire non apprezzata da chi dovrebbe semplicemente perchè è nel turbinio delle emozioni che rende orbo chi normalmente ci vede benissimo.

Continua così ma pensa maggiormente a Te, a Davide, tua moglie, è doloroso dirlo, è "persa", in tutti i sensi e solo lei potrà tornare con Voi se davvero lo vorrà ma a questo punto ti ripongo la domanda: tu la rivorresti? la rivorresti indietro sapendo quanto ha vissuto rubandolo a Voi? Temo di conoscere quale sarà la tua risposta. Sappi che potrai conciliare l'amore per i tuoi figli ed il bene che comuqneu continuerai a volere a Tua moglie pur nella condizione di separato. I rapporti evolvono e tu stai vivendo questa evoluzione: il tutto ti sarà chiaro tra qualche anno. Quello che ora ti sembra impossibile sarà la normalità dei prossimi mesi. Io non avrei mai immaginato un giorno di incontrare mia moglie quasi quotidianamente sulla strada che ci porta al lavoro e salutarla come si saluta un normale conoscente eppure ora che è così non mi fa più nessun effetto particolare, mentre nei giorni immediatamente seguenti la separazione ogni volta era una telefonata densa di tensione.

Non puoi fare niente per lei ma fortunatamente puoi fare ancora molto per Te. 

Sono sicuro che verrai risarcito perchè lo meriti.

Un saluto amichevole.


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, in un tradimento come quello di tua moglie c'è sempre molto astio dentro, tantissimo che tu non vedi. Potrei anche aggiungere che lei potrebbe quasi odiarti,  e se ti chiedi il perchè è semplice. Il traditore da la colpa del tradimento al partner che non ha curato maggiormente i suoi bisogni e che lo ha "costretto" a cercare altro altrove tradendo e quindi facendo una cattiva azione, il tradito è colpevole di aver fatto macchiare il traditore se non è un seriale.
la tua famiglia sei tu ed i tuoi 3 figli, quota 4 persone, tua moglie non è più tua moglie ormai da  un pezzo, non fa parte della tua famiglia, è un qualcosa di vicino ad essa facendo parte i tuoi figli anche della sua famiglia (intersezione) ma fidati tu devi difendere solo te stesso e la serenità dei tuoi figli in ogni modo, sia essendo capace di riallacciare con tua moglie rapporti  umani sia difendendo la serenità dei tuoi figli nel caso tua moglie volesse fare il colpo gobbo per le enormi colpe che tu hai e che solo lei vede (non temere ci sono, ci sono e se non sono vere ci crede comunque lei).
Ti dico come mai so dell'astio? So che la mia prima fedifraga aveva astio nei miei confronti e quando tutte le motivazioni sono crollate lei se ne è create altre dicendo che ero geloso e non volevo che andasse a trovare un suo amico (falso come non mai, davvero le ho sempre detto di fare quello che più voleva perchè di lei mi fidavo) e l'ultima ha detto cose ed il contrario di esse  con odio oltretutto nei miei confronti.
Quindi capisci una cosa, che la tua famiglia ti preserva dal essere troppo cristallino e quindi pigliarlo nel sederino, perchè onestamente se sapessero anche solo della disonestà di lei sarebbero persino più duri...e non sapendolo si vede che qualche sentore sulle capacità negative di tua moglie l'avevano, no?


----------



## dave.one (3 Ottobre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Dave,
> in effetti l'osservazione di senzasperanze è pertinente: ascolta, anch'io mi sono comportato come te prima durante e dopo la separazione ma quello che tuttora penso, e l'idea si rafforza sempre più, è che quando si arriva a queste rotture ci si arriva per una concezione ed und visione diverse della vita, ed in questo rientra anche la famiglia. E' molto probabile che tu e tua moglie sentiate la famiglia in maniera diversa, per te è amore per lei dovere (non nell'accezione negativa) soprattutto verso i figli e fosre anche verso te, perchè se è vero che ha confessato di non amarti di certo ci terrà ancora a che tu vada con degli indumenti puliti, stirati, che tu abbia dei buoni pasti, e quant'altro, per lo meno a me è capitato questo e loro non sanno quanto è più doloroso essere trattati come dei manichini.
> 
> Il tuo senso di protezione anche verso chi ti ha provocato del male è encomiabile, del resto non è la prima volta che ricevi complimenti da noi per la tua signorilità, temo però che questa possa venire non apprezzata da chi dovrebbe semplicemente perchè è nel turbinio delle emozioni che rende orbo chi normalmente ci vede benissimo.
> ...


Grazie Astonished per i tuoi commenti.
In risposta alla tua domanda, ti direi: la rivorrei, ma non come è stata sino ad oggi. Dal che si può desumere che dovrebbe cambiare atteggiamenti e carattere per essere qualcosa di diverso da ciò che realmente è. Da qui la considerazione ultima che non può cambiare, e che, in ultima istanza, il mio desiderio rimarrà un semplice... desiderio e non potrà mai avverarsi. Quindi dovrò sbarazzarmene prima o poi.
Perdonare è lecito, dimenticare no. Per questo mi chiedo sempre: se dovessimo continuare a vivere insieme, riuscirei a dimenticare? Cosa potrebbe fare lei per togliere, rimuovere l'insinuazione del dubbio che alberga in me? In altre parole: cosa potrebbe fare per recuperare la mia fiducia (sempre che ne abbia il desiderio o la voglia)?
Per contro, dici bene che al momento, essendo "orba" di emozioni che nulla hanno a che fare con me, probabilmente non si accorge di ciò che, almeno penso, sto facendo di bene per noi tutti. Un domani se ne accorgerà, ma potrà essere troppo tardi. L'unica cosa a cui appigliarsi ora è il tempo, che è l'unico giudice disinteressato che può darci una risposta.
Chissà, domani potrà essere come è successo a te: un ritrovarsi come se fossimo vecchi amici, senza né rancori, né dissapori.


----------



## dave.one (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, in un tradimento come quello di tua moglie c'è sempre molto astio dentro, tantissimo che tu non vedi. Potrei anche aggiungere che lei potrebbe quasi odiarti,  e se ti chiedi il perchè è semplice. Il traditore da la colpa del tradimento al partner che non ha curato maggiormente i suoi bisogni e che lo ha "costretto" a cercare altro altrove tradendo e quindi facendo una cattiva azione, il tradito è colpevole di aver fatto macchiare il traditore se non è un seriale.
> la tua famiglia sei tu ed i tuoi 3 figli, quota 4 persone, tua moglie non è più tua moglie ormai da  un pezzo, non fa parte della tua famiglia, è un qualcosa di vicino ad essa facendo parte i tuoi figli anche della sua famiglia (intersezione) ma fidati tu devi difendere solo te stesso e la serenità dei tuoi figli in ogni modo, sia essendo capace di riallacciare con tua moglie rapporti  umani sia difendendo la serenità dei tuoi figli nel caso tua moglie volesse fare il colpo gobbo per le enormi colpe che tu hai e che solo lei vede (non temere ci sono, ci sono e se non sono vere ci crede comunque lei).
> Ti dico come mai so dell'astio? So che la mia prima fedifraga aveva astio nei miei confronti e quando tutte le motivazioni sono crollate lei se ne è create altre dicendo che ero geloso e non volevo che andasse a trovare un suo amico (falso come non mai, davvero le ho sempre detto di fare quello che più voleva perchè di lei mi fidavo) e l'ultima ha detto cose ed il contrario di esse  con odio oltretutto nei miei confronti.
> Quindi capisci una cosa, che la tua famiglia ti preserva dal essere troppo cristallino e quindi pigliarlo nel sederino, perchè onestamente se sapessero anche solo della disonestà di lei sarebbero persino più duri...e non sapendolo si vede che qualche sentore sulle capacità negative di tua moglie l'avevano, no?


Daniele, non posso dire che mia moglie abbia astio dentro, sennò non passerebbe momento in cui mi rinfaccerebbe le colpe passate, grazie alle quali ci ritroviamo ora. Nè io faccio altrettanto. Come ho detto: che cosa ci si guadagna a star lì a beccarsi ed a immagazzinare rancori? E un domani, se questi dovessero venire a galla? Sai che guadagno!
Siamo una famiglia di 5 persone, te lo ricordo. Mia moglie è ancora mia moglie nel bene e nel male. Se un domani non saremo più sposati, allora non saremo in cinque. Considera, però, che i miei bimbi non solo saranno sempre i miei figli, ma anche i figli di mia moglie. Quindi, giocoforza, qualcosa ci legherà sempre. Ora sta a noi fare in modo che i legami siano i più sereni possibile, per il bene di tutti. 
Forse solo nel futuro potrò dire se avrai avuto ragione o no, se c'era dell'astio sopito che verrà a galla. Ma fino ad allora, per il mio benessere innanzitutto, devo pensare al meglio ed alla tranquillità mia e di tutta la famiglia.
Per quanto riguarda "capacità negative" di mia moglie: ognuno ha un suo carattere che può piacere o no, che, a pelle, in prima istanza, ti sembra bello oppure no. Con l'andare del tempo se ne carpiscono le sfumature, le sfaccettature, le quali possono farci piacere di più la persona o farci cambiare idea. Ma solo vivendoci insieme quotidianamente si può cogliere l'essenza di un carattere, di una personalità, e se ne può fare un bilancio. I miei parenti non potranno mai farlo, perché il loro giudizio sarà sempre viziato da fattori esterni che lo influenzeranno. Basta uno spezzone di un discorso per scatenare nel nostro cervello un'insieme di considerazioni che ci portano ad un giudizio. Quindi, il loro non sarà mai puro poiché non conterrà tutti gli elementi necessari per poter dare un giudizio in ultima istanza. Solo io lo posso fare, visto che ho condiviso tutto ciò che c'é da condividere in una famiglia. Ed il mio giudizio - sbandata a parte - ad oggi è positivo.


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, tu sei un uomo e geneticamente sei incapace d vedere certe cose, tua sorella e tua madre sono donne e capaci di vedere molte più cose dalle espressioni di tua moglie che tu anche se sei insieme da lei non potrai mai capire (questo che ho scritto è noto scientificamente). In parte continua come stai andando, ma creati quello che si chiama un materasso di sicurezza, nel caso cascassi, perchè l'astio che lei avrebbe nei tuoi confronti verrebbe fuori solo dopo anni e non subito e di sicuro non ora, ma è più probabile che ci sia che non ci sia, quindi agisci come stai facendo ma occhio, creati una via di fuga, perchè gli uomini fedifragi tendenzialmente sono stupidi, ma le fedifraghe sono estremamente furbe.


----------



## minnie (4 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, non posso dire che mia moglie abbia astio dentro, sennò non passerebbe momento in cui mi rinfaccerebbe le colpe passate, grazie alle quali ci ritroviamo ora. Nè io faccio altrettanto. Come ho detto: che cosa ci si guadagna a star lì a beccarsi ed a immagazzinare rancori? E un domani, se questi dovessero venire a galla? Sai che guadagno!
> Siamo una famiglia di 5 persone, te lo ricordo. Mia moglie è ancora mia moglie nel bene e nel male. Se un domani non saremo più sposati, allora non saremo in cinque. Considera, però, che* i miei bimbi non solo saranno sempre i miei figli, ma anche i figli di mia moglie. Quindi, giocoforza, qualcosa ci legherà sempre. Ora sta a noi fare in modo che i legami siano i più sereni possibile, per il bene di tutti. *
> Forse solo nel futuro potrò dire se avrai avuto ragione o no, se c'era dell'astio sopito che verrà a galla. Ma fino ad allora, per il mio benessere innanzitutto, devo pensare al meglio ed alla tranquillità mia e di tutta la famiglia.
> Per quanto riguarda "capacità negative" di mia moglie: ognuno ha un suo carattere che può piacere o no, che, a pelle, in prima istanza, ti sembra bello oppure no. Con l'andare del tempo se ne carpiscono le sfumature, le sfaccettature, le quali possono farci piacere di più la persona o farci cambiare idea. Ma solo vivendoci insieme quotidianamente si può cogliere l'essenza di un carattere, di una personalità, e se ne può fare un bilancio. I miei parenti non potranno mai farlo, perché il loro giudizio sarà sempre viziato da fattori esterni che lo influenzeranno. Basta uno spezzone di un discorso per scatenare nel nostro cervello un'insieme di considerazioni che ci portano ad un giudizio. Quindi, il loro non sarà mai puro poiché non conterrà tutti gli elementi necessari per poter dare un giudizio in ultima istanza. Solo io lo posso fare, visto che ho condiviso tutto ciò che c'é da condividere in una famiglia. Ed il mio giudizio - sbandata a parte - ad oggi è positivo.


Condivido. A difesa di Daniele, però, dico che se non hai figli è più difficile capire. 
Stai gestendo la situazione in modo esemplare. 
Continuo a pensare che tu sia veramente speciale. Continuo a pensare che tua moglie non sa chi sta perdendo.


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Condivido. A difesa di Daniele, però, dico che se non hai figli è più difficile capire.
> Stai gestendo la situazione in modo esemplare.
> Continuo a pensare che tu sia veramente speciale. Continuo a pensare che tua moglie non sa chi sta perdendo.


Minnie, io non avrò figli, ma ho visto madri stronze fare cose orribili verso il padre dei loro figli, quindi ho capito che in certi frangenti chi non si para le chiappe è solo uno sprovveduto.


----------



## minnie (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minnie, io non avrò figli, ma ho visto madri stronze fare cose orribili verso il padre dei loro figli, quindi ho capito che in certi frangenti chi non si para le chiappe è solo uno sprovveduto.


Si può essere pronti a una battaglia senza sbattere le armi in faccia al nemico. Se i rapporti sono civili come ora, sapendo che purtroppo dovrai vedere quella persona tutta la vita, vale la pena di essere calmi tranquilli e cauti. Nessuno dice che non si debba essere preparati allo scontro, ma se tiro fuori il coltello per difendermi  quando l'altro non sta facendo nulla, scatenerò in lui la reazione di fare altrettanto. E si va alla guerra quando era possibile evitarla.
Non si tratta di farsi mettere i piedi in testa, ma di usare un pò di diplomazia per non mietere vittime innocenti (i figli).

Il discorso di non avere figli era solo perchè per non far soffrire loro spesso ingoi molto più di quello che mai avresti pensato di poter fare prima che loro arrivassero. Probabilmente se loro non ci fossero dave un pò di sassi dalle scarpe con lei se li sarebbe tolti e giustamente. Per il bene loro passa in secondo piano uscirne da vinti o da vincitori.


----------



## Daniele (4 Ottobre 2010)

Minnie lui non deve tirare fuori il coltello davanti a lei, ma deve avercelo ed è questo che gli dico di continuo, deve avere la possibilità di pigliare per le "palle" , scusate il termine, la moglie se lei giocasse sporco (e non glielo auguro, anzi), ma non deve mai dirglielo, mai e poi mai, chi minaccia ha già perso.


----------



## minnie (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minnie lui non deve tirare fuori il coltello davanti a lei, ma deve avercelo ed è questo che gli dico di continuo, deve avere la possibilità di pigliare per le "palle" , scusate il termine, la moglie se lei giocasse sporco (e non glielo auguro, anzi), ma non deve mai dirglielo, mai e poi mai, chi minaccia ha già perso.


Penso che il coltello lui lo abbia, ha sempre detto di avere prove che lei rinnega, vero Dave? 
Quindi lui lo ha e non lo sfodera, tutto qui.
Forse stiamo dicendo tutti e tre la stessa cosa.... difetti della comunicazione virtuale....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, non posso dire che mia moglie abbia astio dentro, sennò non passerebbe momento in cui mi rinfaccerebbe le colpe passate, grazie alle quali ci ritroviamo ora. Nè io faccio altrettanto. Come ho detto: che cosa ci si guadagna a star lì a beccarsi ed a immagazzinare rancori? E un domani, se questi dovessero venire a galla? Sai che guadagno!
> Siamo una famiglia di 5 persone, te lo ricordo. Mia moglie è ancora mia moglie nel bene e nel male. Se un domani non saremo più sposati, allora non saremo in cinque. Considera, però, che i miei bimbi non solo saranno sempre i miei figli, ma anche i figli di mia moglie. Quindi, giocoforza, qualcosa ci legherà sempre. Ora sta a noi fare in modo che i legami siano i più sereni possibile, per il bene di tutti.
> Forse solo nel futuro potrò dire se avrai avuto ragione o no, se c'era dell'astio sopito che verrà a galla. Ma fino ad allora, per il mio benessere innanzitutto, devo pensare al meglio ed alla tranquillità mia e di tutta la famiglia.
> Per quanto riguarda "capacità negative" di mia moglie: ognuno ha un suo carattere che può piacere o no, che, a pelle, in prima istanza, ti sembra bello oppure no. Con l'andare del tempo se ne carpiscono le sfumature, le sfaccettature, le quali possono farci piacere di più la persona o farci cambiare idea. Ma solo vivendoci insieme quotidianamente si può cogliere l'essenza di un carattere, di una personalità, e se ne può fare un bilancio. I miei parenti non potranno mai farlo, perché il loro giudizio sarà sempre viziato da fattori esterni che lo influenzeranno. Basta uno spezzone di un discorso per scatenare nel nostro cervello un'insieme di considerazioni che ci portano ad un giudizio. Quindi, il loro non sarà mai puro poiché non conterrà tutti gli elementi necessari per poter dare un giudizio in ultima istanza. Solo io lo posso fare, visto che ho condiviso tutto ciò che c'é da condividere in una famiglia. Ed il mio giudizio - sbandata a parte - ad oggi è positivo.


Non riesco a dire nulla, se non che ti ammiro veramente molto.
I tuoi figli saranno sempre orgogliosi di un padre come te. Se un giorno sapranno il motivo della vostra separazione ti ammireranno ancora di più proprio per come ti sei comportato verso la loro mamma.
Mi piace molto che tu riesca a scindere il suo ruolo di mamma e moglie. 
Il fatto che in qualche modo abbia fallito come moglie non sta a significare, ma questo tu lo sai meglio di tutti noi, che non è stata e non sarà una brava mamma.
Sui consigli che ti stà dando la tua famiglia, valuta bene cosa è mosso dall'affetto sincero e cosa da interessi diversi.
Può anche essere che tendano semplicemente a difenderti in quanto fratello e figlio e non riescano ad avere una visione obiettiva di quello che ti sta accadendo.


----------



## dave.one (4 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Penso che il coltello lui lo abbia, ha sempre detto di avere prove che lei rinnega, vero Dave?
> Quindi lui lo ha e non lo sfodera, tutto qui.
> Forse stiamo dicendo tutti e tre la stessa cosa.... difetti della comunicazione virtuale....


Ciao Minnie, certo che ce le ho. Ma non vorrei mai usarle. MAI. E poi come spieghi una eventuale nuova situazione ai tuoi figli perché "hai usato il coltello" quando, possibilmente, non avresti mai dovuto usarlo?
Un coltello, se usato da chi lo sa usare bene, uccide, lo sappiamo benissimo. Ma un coltello può uccidere anche indirettamente, e colpire persone che nulla hanno a che vedere con il "destinatario" della lama. Nessun beneficio, per nessuno, solo vendetta.
Quindi: no, facciamo l'amore, non la guerra, grazie.


----------



## dave.one (4 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, tu sei un uomo e geneticamente sei incapace d vedere certe cose, tua sorella e tua madre sono donne e capaci di vedere molte più cose dalle espressioni di tua moglie che tu anche se sei insieme da lei non potrai mai capire (questo che ho scritto è noto scientificamente). In parte continua come stai andando, ma creati quello che si chiama un materasso di sicurezza, nel caso cascassi, perchè l'astio che lei avrebbe nei tuoi confronti verrebbe fuori solo dopo anni e non subito e di sicuro non ora, ma è più probabile che ci sia che non ci sia, quindi agisci come stai facendo ma occhio, creati una via di fuga, perchè gli uomini fedifragi tendenzialmente sono stupidi, ma le fedifraghe sono estremamente furbe.


Forse avrai ragione, ma è anche vero che, chi tradisce, mi pare di aver capito che non è obiettivo nel dare giudizi fintantoché ha le fette di salame sugli occhi.
D'altronde: quando sei innamorato non tendi a vedere tutto distorto e vedere colui che è oggetto dei tuoi desideri più reconditi come la via di fuga o di salvezza verso sensazioni represse o nascoste? Il tuo "ritornare adolescente"?
Se così è, mi è difficile catalogare questo sentimento come un risentimento o astio verso il coniuge offeso. Anche a distanza di anni, la persona che torna sui suoi passi ripensando a ciò che ha fatto, non credo possa coltivare astio; immagino che l'astio lo coltivi più chi ha subito un torto di chi ne è la causa.
Comunque stasera, per la cronaca, parlerò con un mio amico dottore in legge per consigli sul tema.


----------



## Amarax (4 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Forse avrai ragione, ma è anche vero che, chi tradisce, mi pare di aver capito che *non è obiettivo* nel dare giudizi fintantoché ha le fette di salame sugli occhi.
> D'altronde: quando sei innamorato non tendi a vedere tutto distorto e vedere colui che è oggetto dei tuoi desideri più reconditi come la via di fuga o di salvezza verso sensazioni represse o nascoste? Il tuo "ritornare adolescente"?
> Se così è, mi è difficile catalogare questo sentimento come un risentimento o astio verso il coniuge offeso. Anche a distanza di anni, la persona che torna sui suoi passi ripensando a ciò che ha fatto, non credo possa coltivare astio; immagino che l'astio lo coltivi più chi ha subito un torto di chi ne è la causa.
> Comunque stasera, per la cronaca, parlerò con un mio amico dottore in legge per consigli sul tema.


No. Non lo è. E non  lo è neanche dopo. Perchè dopo dovresti essere felice che loro sono cmq lì/qui.
E non si capacitano del perchè tu continui a non fidarti, a non credere, a pensare a cosa è successo.


Astio all'incontrario non l'ho mai sentito. Ma chi lo dice?
E ..hai parlato con il tuo amico?


Molti di quelli che tradiscono dicono che hanno le farfalle nello stomaco.
A me questa immagine fa cordialmente schifo...:unhappy: mi immagino tutte stè farfalle che volano dentro lo stomaco e penso che mi ucciderei apensare di averle per davvero:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Molti di quelli che tradiscono dicono che hanno le farfalle nello stomaco.
> A me questa immagine fa cordialmente schifo...:unhappy: mi immagino tutte stè farfalle che volano dentro lo stomaco e penso che mi ucciderei apensare di averle per davvero:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Per me hanno i vermi ama, per me hanno i vermi e non osano dirlo :mexican:
Dave, io ti parlo per vissuto due volte, chi ti smolla per l'amante avrà sempre e dico sempre risentimento verso di te, anche se poco, quindi non dargli mai la pistola in mano perchè ti fidi, tu di tua moglie non potrai mai più fidarti, ma potrai convivere con la figura della madre dei tuoi figli che è ben cosa diversa.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No. Non lo è. E non lo è neanche dopo. Perchè dopo dovresti essere felice che loro sono cmq lì/qui.
> E non si capacitano del perchè tu continui a non fidarti, a non credere, a pensare a cosa è successo.
> 
> 
> ...


io sì

l'ho vissuto, quando mio marito era perso appresso alla str....
lo sto vedendo ora nella vicenda di una mia amica

credo sia una sorta di meccanismo di difesa di alcuni traditori


----------



## minnie (5 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Minnie, certo che ce le ho. Ma non vorrei mai usarle. MAI. E poi come spieghi una eventuale nuova situazione ai tuoi figli perché "hai usato il coltello" quando, possibilmente, non avresti mai dovuto usarlo?
> Un coltello, se usato da chi lo sa usare bene, uccide, lo sappiamo benissimo. Ma un coltello può uccidere anche indirettamente, e colpire persone che nulla hanno a che vedere con il "destinatario" della lama. Nessun beneficio, per nessuno, solo vendetta.
> Quindi: no, facciamo l'amore, non la guerra, grazie.


Esattamente quello che ho scritto a Daniele, meglio non usarlo se non assolutamente costretti.


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quindi: no, facciamo l'amore, non la guerra, grazie.


Carissimo, tu sei una persona magnifica e dovrai essere consapevole che lei ti ha tradito per questo, te lo dico perchè questa è una delle colpe che ti darà prima o poi e ti farà male, male come non mai. Perchè te lo dico? per chi è imperfetto vivere con una persone come te è u continuo giudizio verso se stessi, tu puoi avere una ottima idea di tua moglie, ma ti sei mai chiesto quello che lei pensa di se stessa? Togli le parole che lei si è inamorata del pinco pallo, centra poco, chiedile perchè è così dura con se stessa!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, tu sei una persona magnifica e dovrai essere consapevole che lei ti ha tradito per questo, te lo dico perchè questa è una delle colpe che ti darà prima o poi e ti farà male, male come non mai. Perchè te lo dico? per chi è imperfetto vivere con una persone come te è u continuo giudizio verso se stessi, tu puoi avere una ottima idea di tua moglie, ma ti sei mai chiesto quello che lei pensa di se stessa? Togli le parole che lei si è inamorata del pinco pallo, centra poco, chiedile perchè è così dura con se stessa!


Scusa oggi mi sembra di perseguitarti....
Ma perchè non riesci ad accettare che queste due persone si stiano separando e che probabilmente riusciranno a mantenere un buon rapporto anche dopo?
Perchè devi inculcargli a tutti i costi che prima o poi lei gli farà del male?
Il male gliel'ha già fatto. Dave sta già guardando al futuro e lo sta facendo nel migliore dei modi.
Daniele, succede non spesso ma succede.....
Credici un pochino, sforzati


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa oggi mi sembra di perseguitarti....
> Ma perchè non riesci ad accettare che queste due persone si stiano separando e che probabilmente riusciranno a mantenere un buon rapporto anche dopo?
> Perchè devi inculcargli a tutti i costi che prima o poi lei gli farà del male?
> Il male gliel'ha già fatto. Dave sta già guardando al futuro e lo sta facendo nel migliore dei modi.
> ...


Farfalli', il cibo quotidiano di Daniele E' l'Odio e vorrebbe che tutti ... ... ...


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa oggi mi sembra di perseguitarti....
> Ma perchè non riesci ad accettare che queste due persone si stiano separando e che probabilmente riusciranno a mantenere un buon rapporto anche dopo?
> Perchè devi inculcargli a tutti i costi che prima o poi lei gli farà del male?
> Il male gliel'ha già fatto. Dave sta già guardando al futuro e lo sta facendo nel migliore dei modi.
> ...


Auguri e figli maschi dal mondo delle caramelle gommose, 20 anni in cui ho visto le bassezze umane di persone considerate apposto mi hanno reso ben consapevole che un ex permane un ex e se è pesante come figura fargli del male è la cosa che più può dare piacere a chi del male ha comunque già dato.
Farfalla, lo sai che chi supera ua certa soglia la potrà risuperare con relativa facilità dopo? Lo sai che è una cosa accertata?


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Auguri e figli maschi dal mondo delle caramelle gommose, 20 anni in cui ho visto le bassezze umane di persone considerate apposto mi hanno reso ben consapevole che un ex permane un ex e se è pesante come figura fargli del male è la cosa che più può dare piacere a chi del male ha comunque già dato.
> Farfalla, lo sai che chi supera ua certa soglia la potrà risuperare con relativa facilità dopo? Lo sai che è una cosa accertata?



... accertata da chi? ... da te! :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Auguri e figli maschi dal mondo delle caramelle gommose, 20 anni in cui ho visto le bassezze umane di persone considerate apposto mi hanno reso ben consapevole che un ex permane un ex e se è pesante come figura fargli del male è la cosa che più può dare piacere a chi del male ha comunque già dato.
> Farfalla, lo sai che chi supera ua certa soglia la potrà risuperare con relativa facilità dopo? Lo sai che è una cosa accertata?


Ma smettila...Ma al mondo non siamo tutti così!!!
Ma qual è la soglia? il tradimento. Accertata da chi?
Ascolta Daniele, stabilito che non sono Alice nel paese delle meraviglie e che di donne come me è pieno il mondo, tu pensi che io farei altro male a mio marito se lui scoprisse quello che ho fatto e mi lasciasse?
Più leggo Dave più mi auguro che mio marito abbia la sua stessa capacità di agire per il bene dei nostri figli, che riesca a non odiarmi.
Ma chi ti dice che la moglie di Dave non apprezzi quello che suo marito sta facendo, il fatto che non l'abbia sputtanata in giro, che neanche ai parenti stretti abbia spiegato che cosa è accaduto tra loro?
Daniele si può tradire e non per questo si diventa delle sanguisughe, non per questo si vuole aggiungere altro dolore al dolore già provocato.
Mi considero una donna seria che continua ad avere dei principi e ti ripeto come me credo tante altre traditrici.
Credo di essere andata O.T. ma, a differenza tua, io rifletto su quello che scrivono gli altri, mi immedismo e cerco di capire......


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Scientificamente si sa che la mente umana superato un limite autoimposto o per scelta o per educazione si renderà più facile rifare la stessa cosa, fino a farla diventare normale.
Farfalla, tu sei una donna di principi ma con dei distinguo, sei una donna di principi ma meno di altre che non giungono a patti con se stessi pur di dire di esserlo.
Faresti del male a tuo marito? Si se lo scoprisse e la sua reazione al dolore non fosse consona a quello che tu pensi dovrebbe avere, gli faresti del male sentendoti dalla parte del giusto.


----------



## minnie (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scientificamente si sa che la mente umana superato un limite autoimposto o per scelta o per educazione si renderà più facile rifare la stessa cosa, fino a farla diventare normale.
> Farfalla, tu sei una donna di principi ma con dei distinguo, sei una donna di principi ma meno di altre che non giungono a patti con se stessi pur di dire di esserlo.
> Faresti del male a tuo marito? Si se lo scoprisse e la sua reazione al dolore non fosse consona a quello che tu pensi dovrebbe avere gli faresti nel male sentendoti dalla parte del giusto.


... sarò ignorante ma non ho capito..........


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... sarò ignorante ma non ho capito..........


te lo spiego bene. Allora una persona che ha superato un certo limite che non voleva prima superare prova una certa fatica nel farlo, un certo ribrezzo anche, ma quando lo superi dopo diventa molto più facile se quella stessa cosa non ha portato a conseguenze negative (il bambino che si scotta per esempio). Tuo marito per esempio fu un traditore impunito, pensaci bene, cosa ha subito dall'aver tradito? Nulla! E quindi per lui il tradimento non è una cosa che porta dolore e male, ma che è attuabile dopo il primo digusto c che può aver avuto per la sconcezza della azione (che per me è pari a chi gira film porno con animali tanto per dirti), dimmi un buon motivo visto che non si è scottato allora perchè lui non poteva tradire...ed in effetti l'ha fatto e non capisce perchè tu ti lamenti, non lo capisce come un bambino non educato.


----------



## minnie (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> te lo spiego bene. Allora una persona che ha superato un certo limite che non voleva prima superare prova una certa fatica nel farlo, un certo ribrezzo anche, ma quando lo superi dopo diventa molto più facile se quella stessa cosa non ha portato a conseguenze negative (il bambino che si scotta per esempio). Tuo marito per esempio fu un traditore impunito, pensaci bene, cosa ha subito dall'aver tradito? Nulla! E quindi per lui il tradimento non è una cosa che porta dolore e male, ma che è attuabile dopo il primo digusto c che può aver avuto per la sconcezza della azione (che per me è pari a chi gira film porno con animali tanto per dirti), dimmi un buon motivo visto che non si è scottato allora perchè lui non poteva tradire...ed in effetti l'ha fatto e non capisce perchè tu ti lamenti, non lo capisce come un bambino non educato.


capito. grazie.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> te lo spiego bene. Allora una persona che ha superato un certo limite che non voleva prima superare prova una certa fatica nel farlo, un certo ribrezzo anche, ma quando lo superi dopo diventa molto più facile se quella stessa cosa non ha portato a conseguenze negative (il bambino che si scotta per esempio). Tuo marito per esempio fu un traditore impunito, pensaci bene, cosa ha subito dall'aver tradito? Nulla! E quindi per lui il tradimento non è una cosa che porta dolore e male, ma che è attuabile dopo il primo digusto c che può aver avuto per la sconcezza della azione (che per me è pari a chi gira film porno con animali tanto per dirti), dimmi un buon motivo visto che non si è scottato allora perchè lui non poteva tradire...ed in effetti l'ha fatto e non capisce perchè tu ti lamenti, non lo capisce come un bambino non educato.



Ma chi cazzo te l'ha detto che i traditori non soffrono, chi?

Daniele con tutto l'affetto umanamente possibile, TU sei malato, hai una mente malata.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma smettila...Ma al mondo non siamo tutti così!!!
> Ma qual è la soglia? il tradimento. Accertata da chi?
> Ascolta Daniele, stabilito che non sono Alice nel paese delle meraviglie e che di donne come me è pieno il mondo, tu pensi che io farei altro male a mio marito se lui scoprisse quello che ho fatto e mi lasciasse?
> Più leggo Dave più mi auguro che mio marito abbia la sua stessa capacità di agire per il bene dei nostri figli, che riesca a non odiarmi.
> ...




Farfalli', ce l'hai ancora con me?


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo te l'ha detto che i traditori non soffrono, chi?
> 
> Daniele con tutto l'affetto umanamente possibile, TU sei malato, hai una mente malata.


I traditori impuniti non soffrono, i traditori impuniti diventano seriali, nessuno lo nasce, ma lo si diventa.
Ah, malato io? Allora vi dirò una cosa, di brave persone davvero se c'è l'1% e tanto, il resto farebbe di tutto pur di avere quello che crede gli compete, anche soffrire.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> I traditori impuniti non soffrono, i traditori impuniti diventano seriali, nessuno lo nasce, ma lo si diventa.



OK Daniele, hai ragione tu, OK.

:uhoh:​


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scientificamente si sa che la mente umana superato un limite autoimposto o per scelta o per educazione si renderà più facile rifare la stessa cosa, fino a farla diventare normale.
> Farfalla, tu sei una donna di principi ma con dei distinguo, sei una donna di principi ma meno di altre che non giungono a patti con se stessi pur di dire di esserlo.
> *Faresti del male a tuo marito? Si se lo scoprisse e la sua reazione al dolore non fosse consona a quello che tu pensi dovrebbe avere, gli faresti del male sentendoti dalla parte del giusto.*




Quando hai finito di dire cazzate, fammi un fischio che torno


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> I* traditori impuniti non soffrono, i traditori impuniti diventano seriali, nessuno lo nasce, ma lo si diventa*.
> Ah, malato io? Allora vi dirò una cosa, di brave persone davvero se c'è l'1% e tanto, il resto farebbe di tutto pur di avere quello che crede gli compete, anche soffrire.


E anche questa è una cazzata, continua che le conto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli', ce l'hai ancora con me?


Con te? No per i quote?? Papero mi ha spiegato dove sbaglio adesso vedrai che non sbaglio più


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2010)

Scusa Dave per aver un pochino sputtanato il tuo tread
Mi spiace


----------



## Amarax (6 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sì
> 
> l'ho vissuto, quando mio marito era perso appresso alla str....
> lo sto vedendo ora nella vicenda di una mia amica
> ...


Io no. Mai. Per assurdo che possa sembrare ...si è arrabbiato quando finì a litigio con lei quando parlammo xchè disse che avrebbe dovuto chiudere lui.
Già ...ma fecero pace.
Io non ce la faccio.


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io no. Mai. Per assurdo che possa sembrare ...si è arrabbiato quando finì a litigio con lei quando parlammo xchè disse che avrebbe dovuto chiudere lui.
> Già ...ma fecero pace.
> Io non ce la faccio.


Mi sono perso sulla storia dell'astio all'incontrario: non sono riuscito a seguirvi. Notavo solo come chi tradisce è difficile che serbi dell'astio verso il coniuge tradito. Ma forse c'è qualche sfaccettatura che non ho capito.
Mi illuminate? Dénghiu.


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Dave per aver un pochino sputtanato il tuo tread
> Mi spiace


Non c'è problema Farfie. Lo scambiarsi idee non è mai sputtanare né sputtanarsi. ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Mi sono perso sulla storia dell'astio all'incontrario: non sono riuscito a seguirvi. Notavo solo come chi tradisce è difficile che serbi dell'astio verso il coniuge tradito. Ma forse c'è qualche sfaccettatura che non ho capito.
> Mi illuminate? Dénghiu.


Non riesco nemmeno io a capire come il traditore possa portare astio verso il tradito.
Non lo so i miei sentimenti verso mio marito sono vari ma sicuramente l'astio non è tra questi. Il torto è mio come potrei avere astio nei suoi riguardi?
Era quello che cercavo di far capire a Daniele. Non capisco perchè tua moglie, per esempio, dovrebbe avere astio verso di te soprattutto per il modo esemplare in cui stai comportando. Io credo che lei possa solo essertene grata... Mah


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco nemmeno io a capire come il traditore possa portare astio verso il tradito.
> Non lo so i miei sentimenti verso mio marito sono vari ma sicuramente l'astio non è tra questi. Il torto è mio come potrei avere astio nei suoi riguardi?
> Era quello che cercavo di far capire a Daniele. Non capisco perchè tua moglie, per esempio, dovrebbe avere astio verso di te soprattutto per il modo esemplare in cui stai comportando. Io credo che lei possa solo essertene grata... Mah



Non sono d'accordo con chi dice che l'astio del traditore sia inevitabile, banale, consequenziale.
Tuttavia è vero che può esistere.

E' vero che succede che, alla scoperta del tradimento, se dietro c'erano forti incomprensioni ed insoddisfazioni, il traditore mostri un astio sproporzionato, forse perchè prima del tradimento considerava l'altro "in torto" mentre adesso ci è passato lui/lei, e non sopporta questo cambio di prospettiva.

Tuttavia questa reazione in genere cala presto, e ragionando e parlando si arriva a spiegarsi,  a capirsi, se non a perdonarsi.

Anche quando ci sono dissapori annosi, il rancore può lasciare il passo al rimpianto. E al rimorso per i propri errori, anche quando non li si può più rimediare.

Io credo che la moglie di Dave possa, forse, aver provato astio al vedere la sua nobiltà; la dignità che lui ha mostrato le avrà fatto vedere quanto lei invece è stata inadeguata_ in questa_ situazione, ed è una considerazione che all'inizio non ci fa stare bene, e può farci arrabbiare. Con noi stessi.

Dave ci dice che sua moglie è una gran donna, nonostante i suoi errori.
Non credo che coltiverà astio. Penso che si senta sollevata a vedere la reazione di Dave, e spero davvero che cercherà di "raggiungerlo" in questa sua disponibilità a mantenere un legame forte per i figli.


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Mi sono perso sulla storia dell'astio all'incontrario: non sono riuscito a seguirvi. Notavo solo come chi tradisce è difficile che serbi dell'astio verso il coniuge tradito. Ma forse c'è qualche sfaccettatura che non ho capito.
> Mi illuminate? Dénghiu.


Ma tu non capisci l'ovvio astio del traditore verso il tradito? Ma tu non ti rendi conto di che colpa ti sei macchiato? Tu l'hai resa una poco di buono davanti anche a se stessa, sei tu il colpevole Dave, tu e solo tu.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu non capisci l'ovvio astio del traditore verso il tradito? Ma tu non ti rendi conto di che colpa ti sei macchiato? Tu l'hai resa una poco di buono davanti anche a se stessa, sei tu il colpevole Dave, tu e solo tu.


Adesso sfiori il delirio, ma veramente però


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso sfiori il delirio, ma veramente però



Sinceramente, non concordo con Daniele nel suo estremismo, ma in parte, come ho scritto, è normale che si passi un limitato periodo a nutrire un ingiustificato astio verso il tradito.


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu non capisci l'ovvio astio del traditore verso il tradito? Ma tu non ti rendi conto di che colpa ti sei macchiato? Tu l'hai resa una poco di buono davanti anche a se stessa, sei tu il colpevole Dave, tu e solo tu.


Scusa Daniele ma continuo a non capire: di che colpa dovrei... incolparmi se le ho detto la verità? Di che colpa mi macchierò, quando si renderà conto di cosa è andata incontro? Cioè: la mia colpa è quella di aver detto la verità?
Semplicemente non capisco come uno che, forse non ora, ma un domani, riconoscerà le proprie colpe, possa provare astio verso chi gliele ha rinfacciate e messe davanti agli occhi.
Non mi sembra di averla resa una poco di buono, direi piuttosto consapevole della situazione. Non mi spiegherei altrimenti l'effettiva "calma" e tranquillità nel nostro rapporto che, ora come ora, ci pervade.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele ma continuo a non capire: di che colpa dovrei... incolparmi se le ho detto la verità? Di che colpa mi macchierò, quando si renderà conto di cosa è andata incontro? Cioè: la mia colpa è quella di aver detto la verità?
> Semplicemente non capisco come uno che, forse non ora, ma un domani, riconoscerà le proprie colpe, possa provare astio verso chi gliele ha rinfacciate e messe davanti agli occhi.
> Non mi sembra di averla resa una poco di buono, direi piuttosto consapevole della situazione. Non mi spiegherei altrimenti l'effettiva "calma" e tranquillità nel nostro rapporto che, ora come ora, ci pervade.


Dave ti prego non farti prendere da dubbi. Nessuna donna con un minimo di intelligenza e cuore potrebbe mai avercela con te o accusarti di qualcosa. Ti stai comportando in maniera esemplare.
Più ti leggo più ti trovo una persona speciale veramente


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Mi sono perso sulla storia dell'astio all'incontrario: non sono riuscito a seguirvi. Notavo solo come *chi tradisce è difficile che serbi dell'astio verso il coniuge tradito.* Ma forse c'è qualche sfaccettatura che non ho capito.
> Mi illuminate? Dénghiu.


io contesto questo

ho vissuto manifestazioni di astio da parte di mio marito
con accuse cattive di miei torti quantomeno ingigantiti, quando non palesemente travisati
accuse di averlo messo "in gabbia" avendogli dato la possibilità di tornare sui suoi passi

razionalizzando erano transfert
trasferiva su di me la rabbia che aveva per sè stesso
ma non per questo facevano meno male

e ho motivo di credere che abbia rimosso alcune delle cose che mi disse


ho visto di recente una situazione ancora più esasperata
in cui (tra l'altro e solo a titolo di esempio) il traditore ha cercato di coinvolgere i figli contro la tradita
e non riuscendoci ha accusato lei di tramare contro il suo ruolo di padre


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dave ti prego non farti prendere da dubbi. Nessuna donna con un minimo di intelligenza e cuore potrebbe mai avercela con te o accusarti di qualcosa. Ti stai comportando in maniera esemplare.
> Più ti leggo più ti trovo una persona speciale veramente


 
.....pensavo di fondare un Davefanclub...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco nemmeno io a capire come il traditore possa portare astio verso il tradito.
> Non lo so i miei sentimenti verso mio marito sono vari ma sicuramente l'astio non è tra questi. Il torto è mio come potrei avere astio nei suoi riguardi?
> Era quello che cercavo di far capire a Daniele. Non capisco perchè tua moglie, per esempio, dovrebbe avere astio verso di te soprattutto per il modo esemplare in cui stai comportando. Io credo che lei possa solo essertene grata... Mah


che il tradito si comporti in maniera ineccepibile viene a volte percepito come un modo di evidenziare la bassezza del tradito

conosco un uomo che dopo aver tradito la moglie in maniera particolarmente umiliante e con ampia evidenza nell'ambito lavorativo di lei, dopo averle detto cose atroci, dopo aver preteso la separazione al punto di chiedere l'iscrizione a ruolo della giudiziale (di nascosto e mentre con lei mostrava aperture verso una possibilità di perdono che lei non aveva mai negato), le ha sputato addosso la sua rabbia per la conclusione della consensuale suggerendo che tutto l'ammore di lei era una finzione altrimenti l'avrebbe rifiutata


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso sfiori il delirio, ma veramente però


 
mi piacerebbe condividere questo tuo pensiero
ma non posso
(in generale, non per la vicenda di dave)


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io contesto questo
> 
> ho vissuto manifestazioni di astio da parte di mio marito
> con accuse cattive di miei torti quantomeno ingigantiti, quando non palesemente travisati
> ...


Ciao Amoremio, ma allora, nell'ultimo caso, colui che tradisce è ben consapevole di farlo e cerca una scusa in più per convalidare quanto ha fatto, coinvolgendo apertamente altre persone estranee ai fatti... per ottenere che cosa? Giustizia?
Forse sbaglio, ma questo non mi pare astio, mi pare cattiveria bella e pura!


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio, ma allora, nell'ultimo caso, colui che tradisce è ben consapevole di farlo e cerca una scusa in più per convalidare quanto ha fatto, coinvolgendo apertamente altre persone estranee ai fatti... per ottenere che cosa? Giustizia?
> Forse sbaglio, ma questo non mi pare astio, mi pare cattiveria bella e pura!


 
Magari Daniele mi smentirà, ma quello che sta dicendo è che il traditore prova o può provare astio nei confronti del tradito quando questi gli mostra che l'immagine di brava persona che lui si era creato (e a cui ci crede fermamente nonostante il tradimento) è smentita dai fatti.

E' come obbligare qualcuno sfigurato a guardarsi allo specchio. L'immagine che ne risulta non è quella sperata e da qua potrebbe nascere l'astio.


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

altra cosa poi è l'astio, magari latente, verso il partner e che spinge al tradimento


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> altra cosa poi è l'astio, magari latente, verso il partner e che spinge al tradimento


Ho capito: quindi, se uno tradisce, può darsi sia perché cova astio nei confronti del partner. Ma, una volta perpetrato il tradimento, questo astio dovrebbe sparire, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## minnie (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho capito: quindi, se uno tradisce, può darsi sia perché cova astio nei confronti del partner. Ma, una volta perpetrato il tradimento, questo astio dovrebbe sparire, o mi sbaglio?


Il mio compagno durante il periodo più "caldo" del tradimento era astiosissimo.
Perchè per autoassolversi doveva dare la colpa a me che lo avevo obbligato al tradimento
perchè per autogiustificarsi doveva vedermi come una persona orribile.

A volte credo che per determinati traditori (ben lontani dalla nostra Chiara & C.) l'astio del traditore sia pari o superiore all'astio del tradito.
Onestamente non ritengo sia il tuo caso, per questo non concordo con le tattiche di aggressività che ti suggerisce Daniele.
Credo che stiate gestendo, entrambi (anche se da parte tua che "subisci"le conseguenze di un comportamento è più lodevole), la cosa in modo ammirevole.


----------



## Sid (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho capito: quindi, se uno tradisce, può darsi sia perché cova astio nei confronti del partner. Ma, una volta perpetrato il tradimento, questo astio dovrebbe sparire, o mi sbaglio?


 
no, perchè il tradimento non è una cura. 
Se qualcosa prima non andava, il tradimento non fa altro che aggravare la situazione e anzi, il tradito diventa quello che, per il suo comportamento o per il suo modo di essere, rende giustificabile il tradimento.
Sedondo me Minnie ha reso bene l'idea.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Il mio compagno durante il periodo più "caldo" del tradimento era astiosissimo.
> Perchè per autoassolversi doveva dare la colpa a me che lo avevo obbligato al tradimento
> perchè per autogiustificarsi doveva vedermi come una persona orribile.
> 
> ...




Di solito si cerca di metterci la classica "pezza a colore", perche' non si hanno "le palle" ad ammettere le proprie colpe e responsabilita'  .


----------



## Amoremio (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio, ma allora, nell'ultimo caso, colui che tradisce è ben consapevole di farlo e cerca una scusa in più per convalidare quanto ha fatto, coinvolgendo apertamente altre persone estranee ai fatti... per ottenere che cosa? Giustizia?
> Forse sbaglio, ma questo non mi pare astio, mi pare cattiveria bella e pura!


per ottenere giustificazione
soprattuto davanti a sè stesso

per non sentirsi in torto come si sente


tu non conosci la mia storia e non riesco a sintetizzare il delirio che fu

mesi dopo aver saputo
dopo che tante volte avevo sperato 
e molte di più disperato
quando non volevo più sperare
non volevo credere 
soprattutto perchè ripiombare nella disperazione era ogni volta più doloroso 
quando volevo solo smettere di soffrire
reprimevo la rabbia
e mi facevo rabbia
non chiedevo
non parlavo se non il minimo e solo se il discorso lo affrontava lui
e anche in quel caso, mi rendevo conto che a volte deviavo il discorso su altri argomenti .... perchè non ce la facevo più ... aspettavo il mio punto di rottura come una liberazione da troppo  .. tutto

quando insomma stavo come qui ho provato a descriverti

un giorno lui mi disse con aria dolente che alla fine di tutto questo io mi sarei sentita "moralmente superiore" a lui

sarebbe stato da sprangare sui denti

il pensiero non mi aveva mai manco attraversato la mente
ma in quel momento io ringraziavo iddio se riuscivo a saziarmi d'aria respirando (e di solito non ci riuscivo) e a camminare senza inciampare (e cadevo di continuo)
e lui pensava alla superiorità morale?

ma vaffanculo

riuscii solo a dirgli che non aveva capito niente

col senno di poi, penso che invece facesse parte del suo percorso di risveglio

il traditore si dà mille giustificazioni
perlopiù fasulle

un traditore di mentalità anelastica potrebbe non tornare sui propri passi anche quando capisce di aver sbiellato
non tanto per non ammettere di fronte agli altri di essere stato un pirla
quanto per non dover ammettere con se stesso quanto lo è stato


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .....pensavo di fondare un Davefanclub...


L'idea è la tua quindi ti spetta la tessera n.1 io mi propongo per la n.2

continua l'O.T.scusa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio, ma allora, nell'ultimo caso, colui che tradisce è ben consapevole di farlo e cerca una scusa in più per convalidare quanto ha fatto, coinvolgendo apertamente altre persone estranee ai fatti... per ottenere che cosa? Giustizia?
> *Forse sbaglio, ma questo non mi pare astio, mi pare cattiveria bella e* *pura*!


 


Quoto


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per ottenere giustificazione
> soprattuto davanti a sè stesso
> 
> per non sentirsi in torto come si sente
> ...


Grazie per la spiegazione Amoremio, e scusa se ti ho fatto rinvangare ricordi che, forse, avevi sopito e cercato di cancellare.
Cmq, non riesco assolutamente a vedere in mia moglie una mentalità rigida, anzi. Se le cose glie le spieghi bene, le capisce, e quindi è anche capace di ammettere certi sbagli.
Ma si sa, quando lo "sbaglio" va oltre la ragione, come si può semplicemente 1) riconoscerlo, 2) ammetterlo, fintantoché ci si è ancora dentro? Ci vuole una sovrumana forza di volontà (penso a Farfalla sopratutto).
Cmq, grazie ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione Amoremio, e scusa se ti ho fatto rinvangare ricordi che, forse, avevi sopito e cercato di cancellare.
> Cmq, non riesco assolutamente a vedere in mia moglie una mentalità rigida, anzi. Se le cose glie le spieghi bene, le capisce, e quindi è anche capace di ammettere certi sbagli.
> Ma si sa, quando lo "sbaglio" va oltre la ragione, come si può semplicemente 1) riconoscerlo, 2) ammetterlo, fintantoché ci si è ancora dentro? Ci vuole una sovrumana forza di volontà (*penso a Farfalla sopratutto).*
> Cmq, grazie ancora.


 
Non ho capito, scusa


----------



## Cat (6 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> altra cosa poi è l'astio, magari latente, verso il partner e che spinge al tradimento


astio quando ci sono problemi tra i due e non se ne parla, si tace.
piano piano l'astio corrode la coppia e ci si allontana predisponendo al tradimento.


----------



## Amarax (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Mi sono perso sulla storia dell'astio all'incontrario: non sono riuscito a seguirvi. Notavo solo come chi tradisce è difficile che serbi dell'astio verso il coniuge tradito. Ma forse c'è qualche sfaccettatura che non ho capito.
> Mi illuminate? Dénghiu.




A volte il traditore porta astio nel quotidiano a casa. Trova mille difetti in cose che prima andavano bene così.
:unhappy:
Io dico che in definitiva è l'astio che nutre il traditore per il coniuge perchè si è lì a frenare gli impulsi verso l'amante :no:


----------



## Cat (6 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A volte il traditore porta astio nel quotidiano a casa. Trova mille difetti in cose che prima andavano bene così.
> :unhappy:
> Io dico che in definitiva è l'astio che nutre il traditore per il coniuge perchè si è lì a frenare gli impulsi verso l'amante :no:


 
vero.
e poi dice al coniuge...ma come sei cambiato, che musi che tieni, non ti vado bene in nulla.


e intanto fa il trombamico a mezza città ( mica detto che abbia solo l'amante)


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito, scusa


Farfie, forse ho sbagliato esempio, quotando la tua situazione passata come uno "sbaglio". La mia intenzione era quella di evidenziare come ci voglia forza di volontà per tornare indietro sopendo certe emozioni e sensazioni già provate e, sicuramente, tutt'ora desiderate. E siccome, se non ricordo male, tu dicesti una volta che pensavi a ricostruire il rapporto con tuo marito, ecco il perché ti do della sovrumana forza di volontà per ricostruire qualcosa nonostante sia molto, ma molto, difficile, oltre al dover addormentare la parte "ribelle" di te che pensa ancora all'altro. Spero di non essermi sbagliato interpretando così i tuoi pensieri. Se ho sbagliato, perdonami.

E' come se si decidesse di ricostruire le Torri Gemelle usando le mou. Ma si sa, l'uomo ha anche volato nello spazio, ed è arrivato a camminare sulla Luna.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Farfie, forse ho sbagliato esempio, quotando la tua situazione passata come uno "sbaglio". La mia intenzione era quella di evidenziare come ci voglia forza di volontà per tornare indietro sopendo certe emozioni e sensazioni già provate e, sicuramente, tutt'ora desiderate. E siccome, se non ricordo male, tu dicesti una volta che pensavi a ricostruire il rapporto con tuo marito, ecco il perché ti do della sovrumana forza di volontà per ricostruire qualcosa nonostante sia molto, ma molto, difficile, oltre al dover addormentare la parte "ribelle" di te che pensa ancora all'altro. Spero di non essermi sbagliato interpretando così i tuoi pensieri. Se ho sbagliato, perdonami.
> 
> E' come se si decidesse di ricostruire le Torri Gemelle usando le mou. Ma si sa, l'uomo ha anche volato nello spazio, ed è arrivato a camminare sulla Luna.


No hai detto tutto bene. Non avevo veramente capito.
La vedo per ora un pochino meno difficile la ricostruzione di come la vedi tu. Ma io sono una ottimista

P.S. Hai letto del fansclub?


----------



## dave.one (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai detto tutto bene. Non avevo veramente capito.
> La vedo per ora un pochino meno difficile la ricostruzione di come la vedi tu. Ma io sono una ottimista
> 
> P.S. Hai letto del fansclub?


non è la prima volta che dici di essere ottimista. Ciò è beneaugurante.

PS: sì ho letto.


----------



## Amarax (6 Ottobre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> vero.
> e poi dice al coniuge...ma come sei cambiato, che musi che tieni, non ti vado bene in nulla.
> 
> 
> e intanto fa il trombamico a mezza città ( mica detto che abbia solo l'amante)


  
sono tutti uguali....


----------



## Amarax (6 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai detto tutto bene. Non avevo veramente capito.
> La vedo per ora un pochino meno difficile la ricostruzione di come la vedi tu. Ma io sono una ottimista
> 
> P.S. Hai letto del fansclub?


io posso fare la socia anziana?


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> sono tutti uguali....


 
già amarax. vecchia storia:up:


----------



## minnie (7 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> io posso fare la socia anziana?


 
In quanto fondatrice e presidente ti eleggo socia ad honorem.:carneval::carneval:

seguirà regolamento


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> In quanto fondatrice e presidente ti eleggo socia ad honorem.:carneval::carneval:
> 
> seguirà regolamento


Qui la cosa sta sfuggendo di mano (mia)...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> In quanto fondatrice e presidente ti eleggo socia ad honorem.:carneval::carneval:
> 
> seguirà regolamento


Insomma le cricche saltano fuori come funghi...
Adesso arriva Oscuro...e sventa i nuovi piani,,,da colpo di stato...
Cosa fare adesso?
Sventare Cricche


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma le cricche saltano fuori come funghi...
> Adesso arriva *Oscuro*...e sventa i nuovi piani,,,da colpo di stato...
> Cosa fare adesso?
> Sventare Cricche


... quel fetente e' sparito 


















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma le cricche saltano fuori come funghi...
> Adesso arriva Oscuro...e sventa i nuovi piani,,,da colpo di stato...
> Cosa fare adesso?
> Sventare Cricche


 
.... suvvia Conte, il Contepinceton fan club è vivo e attivo da tempo....
non ho ancora capito come iscrivermi, però..... urgono info!:carneval::carneval:


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma le cricche saltano fuori come funghi...
> Adesso arriva Oscuro...e sventa i nuovi piani,,,da colpo di stato...
> Cosa fare adesso?
> Sventare Cricche


No no. Mica è una cricca questa... si ripristinano soltanto le condizioni ideali! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dave.one (7 Ottobre 2010)

torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
Visto questo, ho fatto dietro front e sono venuto qua a casa.

Se foste stati nei miei panni, che avreste fatto? 
Devo capire cos'è che mi ha provocato così tanto dolore: il fatto che lei e lui si vedono (e lo sapevo già), oppure che lui giocasse ANCHE con i miei bambini?

Non è rabbia la mia, è soltanto profondo, amaro dolore.
Scusatemi, sono a pezzi.


----------



## Illuso (7 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
> Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
> Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
> ...


Ma sei proprio sicuro, sicuro di volerlo sapere.......naaaaa. (Ma come fai)
Aspetta un consiglio degli altri:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .... suvvia Conte, il Contepinceton fan club è vivo e attivo da tempo....
> non ho ancora capito come iscrivermi, però..... urgono info!:carneval::carneval:


Donna.
Bisogna superare un'esamino, no?
Parola d'ordine...?


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> In quanto fondatrice e presidente ti eleggo socia ad honorem.:carneval::carneval:
> 
> seguirà regolamento


:mexican:  sono onorata della considerazione e ringrazio .


----------



## Amarax (7 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
> Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
> Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
> ...


Vederlo ti fa realizzare cosa è successo.
Non sai ancora cosa accadrà e temi che lui possa prendere il tuo posto nel loro cuore?
Mi dispiace dave. Tanto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
> Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
> Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
> ...


Dave mi spiace molto leggerti così.
Il dolore che provi è più che normale. Ti sei visto in qualche modo sostituito da lui.
Prima o poi doveva succedere di vederli insieme.
Dave se fossi sceso dall'auto e avessi raggiunto i tuoi bambini sono certa ti sarebbero corsi incontro.
I tuoi figli sanno chi è il loro papà. Al momento non sanno neanche che quello potrebbe essere il nuovo compagno di mamma. Non sai come reagiranno quando e se lo sapranno quindi non fasciarti la testa.
Capisco il tuo dolore ma, per come ti stai comportando e per quello che ci racconti, stai agendo nel modo migliore e i bambini questo lo sentono. Cerca di stare tranquilloNoi siamo qui....


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
> Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
> Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
> ...



Davide, giorni fa hai scritto che non volevi leggere cose brutte scritte su tua moglie, e non lo faro' ... pero' e tosta/dura questo divieto ... posso solo offriti la mia piena solidarieta'.

Comprendo il tuo dolore e il tuo stato d'impotenza, forza.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, renditi conto che non puoi fidarti di tua moglie e che devi fare dei patti chiarissimi. In questi puoi e devi mettere che non vuoi che lui abbia dei rapporti con i tuoi figli! Questo puoi pretenderlo, decisamente puoi pretenderlo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Davide, giorni fa hai scritto che non volevi leggere cose brutte scritte su tua moglie, e non lo faro' ... pero' e tosta/dura questo divieto ... posso solo offriti la mia piena solidarieta'.
> 
> Comprendo il tuo dolore e il tuo stato d'impotenza, forza.


Marì diamole il beneficio del dubbio.
Erano in oratorio, abitano vicino, lui avrebbe potuto essere lì con i suoi figli e se i bimbi di Dave lo conoscono può essere che si mettano a giocare con lui.....o no?
Sai è difficile quando le famiglie si conoscono porre un limite.
Lo so che il mio esempio è un po' diverso. Ma le volte che il mio amico è stato a casa mia (c'era anche mio marito) il più delle volte finiva per giocare a calcio in giardino con i miei figli perchè loro glielo chiedevano.
Magari l'imbarazzo c'è anche per lui, magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla, il rispetto è tale che un amante deve dire no! se non lo fa non rispetta in nessun modo il cornutazzo.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marì diamole il beneficio del dubbio.
> Erano in oratorio, abitano vicino, lui avrebbe potuto essere lì con i suoi figli e se i bimbi di Dave lo conoscono può essere che si mettano a giocare con lui.....o no?
> Sai è difficile quando le famiglie si conoscono porre un limite.
> Lo so che il mio esempio è un po' diverso. Ma le volte che il mio amico è stato a casa mia (c'era anche mio marito) il più delle volte finiva per giocare a calcio in giardino con i miei figli perchè loro glielo chiedevano.
> Magari l'imbarazzo c'è anche per lui, magari mi sbaglio.



Sono brutte situazioni , mi dispiace per Davide che e' cosi una brava persona.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, il rispetto è tale che un amante deve dire no! se non lo fa non rispetta in nessun modo il cornutazzo.


Daniele dire no a che cosa? A dei bambini che ti chiedono di giocare? Con quale motivazione? Non se parli di me o di lui. 
In entrambi i casi stavano giocando. Nel caso di sua moglie, ribadisco, non sappiamo se è una coincidenza o meno. Comunque credo che se lui diventerà il nuovo compagno è ovvio che i bambini lo frequenteranno.
Questo non toglie niente alla posizione di Dave anche se capisco quanto ci possa stare male.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono brutte situazioni , mi dispiace per Davide che e' cosi una brava persona.


Su questo non c'è dubbio. Immagino la sua sofferenza e i dubbi che fanno capolino nella sua testa. Sono certa che se fosse sceso da quell'auto l'atteggiamento dei suoi figli l'avrebbe rassicurato


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, renditi conto che non puoi fidarti di tua moglie e che devi fare dei patti chiarissimi. In questi puoi e devi mettere che non vuoi che lui abbia dei rapporti con i tuoi figli! Questo puoi pretenderlo, decisamente puoi pretenderlo.


Ma Daniele, se loro si separano e lei va a vivere con loro, i figli vivranno con loro due. Mica può impedirglielo...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio. Immagino la sua sofferenza e i dubbi che fanno capolino nella sua testa. Sono certa che se fosse sceso da quell'auto *l'atteggiamento dei suoi figli l'avrebbe rassicurato*



Ma lui (Davide) non ha dubbi sui suoi figli, e' l'arroganza e la sfacciataggine di quell'uomo che gli fa rabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma lui (Davide) non ha dubbi sui suoi figli, e' l'arroganza e la sfacciataggine di quell'uomo che gli fa rabbia.


No Marì gli fa male vedere quell'uomo con i suoi figli ha paura che possa prendere il suo posto.
Non so perchè ma io ho l'impressione che la sfacciataggine sia più della moglie, l'altro non so mi sembra messo in ombra da lei.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Marì gli fa male vedere quell'uomo con i suoi figli ha paura che possa prendere il suo posto.
> Non so perchè ma io ho l'impressione che la sfacciataggine sia più della moglie, l'altro non so mi sembra messo in ombra da lei.



Farfalli', ricorda, i bambini non sono fessi  sanno perfettamente chi sono i genitori  .


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli', ricorda, i bambini non sono fessi  sanno perfettamente chi sono i genitori  .


Non lo devi dire a me. Io ne sono convinta. Dobbiamo convincere Dave.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, se loro si separano e lei va a vivere con loro, i figli vivranno con loro due. Mica può impedirglielo...


ne sei proprio sicura? ma sicura sicura? Sai queste sono le cose che fanno propendere in assurdo all'affidamento al padre, perchè già la separazione per un figlo è orribile, ma pensaci bene come vivrebbe se vedesse il sostituto di paparino? Il fatto è che come stanno le cose lei non può vivere per del tempo con l'amante, soprattutto se ama i suoi figli e per che i figli sono piccoli Dave ha il diritto di far valere la sua figura maschile nella famiglia.
Perchè ti dico questo? perchè in due casi ho visto una madre non vivere con i propri figli ma poterli vedere come fanno solitamente i padri ed era per questo motivo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ne sei proprio sicura? ma sicura sicura? Sai queste sono le cose che fanno propendere in assurdo all'affidamento al padre, perchè già la separazione per un figlo è orribile, ma pensaci bene come vivrebbe se vedesse il sostituto di paparino? Il fatto è che come stanno le cose lei non può vivere per del tempo con l'amante, soprattutto se ama i suoi figli e per che i figli sono piccoli Dave ha il diritto di far valere la sua figura maschile nella famiglia.
> Perchè ti dico questo? perchè in due casi ho visto una madre non vivere con i propri figli ma poterli vedere come fanno solitamente i padri ed era per questo motivo.


Mi sembra che Dave abbia detto più volte che lei è una brava mamma quindi non esistono i presupposti perchè i figli non vengano affidati a lei.
Daniele i casi in cui i figli non vengono affidati alla madre sono rari e solo dover aver dimostrato gravi mancanze. Non mi sembra questo il caso.
E Dave lo sa bene


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ne sei proprio sicura? ma sicura sicura? Sai queste sono le cose che fanno propendere in assurdo all'affidamento al padre, perchè già la separazione per un figlo è orribile, ma pensaci bene come vivrebbe se vedesse il sostituto di paparino? Il fatto è che come stanno le cose lei non può vivere per del tempo con l'amante, soprattutto se ama i suoi figli e per che i figli sono piccoli Dave ha il diritto di far valere la sua figura maschile nella famiglia.
> Perchè ti dico questo? perchè in due casi ho visto una madre non vivere con i propri figli ma poterli vedere come fanno solitamente i padri ed era per questo motivo.


Daniele calma ... difficilmente tolgono i figli ad una madre ... e molto raro, la madre deve delinquere in cose gravi e, solo in quel caso si vede a chi affidare i minori.


----------



## Daniele (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele calma ... difficilmente tolgono i figli ad una madre ... e molto raro, la madre deve delinquere in cose gravi e, solo in quel caso si vede a chi affidare i minori.


Quelle due era perchè sono uscite di casa per vivere con l'amante, fu considerato che per i figli sarebbe stato peggio essere affidati alla madre viste le implicazioni psicologiche. Sono in contatto solo con una ragazza adesso di queste, adesso ha 20 anni e vuole bene a sua madre, ma in parte non ha gradito il trattamento riservato per un uomo qualsiasi.
Una madre se è una buona madre deve saper anteporre il bene dei figli e non deve sembrare normale che una smolli il marito e si rifaccia subito con i propri figli una vita con l'amante...è insano, è psicologicamente una violenza bella e buono a dei bambini.
marì, le cose stanno cambiando, le cose cambiano ed adesso i flgi li tolgono alle madri in certi casi, seppur rari diventano sempre di più sperando che tra una decina di anni padri e madri potranno avere medesimi diritti oltre che doveri.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

*Ma scusate...*

Secondo me, i bambini capiscono se tra due persone ci si vuole bene eh? Ma sono anche molto possessivi e gelosi dei loro genitori. Quindi qui bisogna vedere certe cose.
Ok, la moglie di dave, si è innamorata di un'altro.
QUesta coppia invece di fare le cose con una certa discrezione si è imposta in una maniera, oserei dire "imbarazzante", ricordiamoci come Dave, è tornato dalle ferie. Ora, un conto è se lui è andato là di sorpresa e lei non poteva immaginare che lui sarebbe venuto lì, un conto è se lui le ha detto, passo a vedere i figli e lei non è stata così di tatto, da dire al suo amico, senti, guarda che passa mio marito eh?

Certo i figli possono anche riconoscere in questo qui, lo zio simpatia. Ma fino ad un certo punto.

Un conto è separarsi.
Un conto è tirarsi in casa un nuovo compagno che non sia il genitore. Mi pare che ci siano delle regole anche lì no?

I bambini, da come li conosco io, possono essere dei guerrafondai micidiali, meglio averli amici che nemici.

Mio nonno che era quel che sappiamo, si trovò vedovo a neanche sessant'anni. E viveva da solo con mia madre. Dopo pochi mesi, dalla morte di sua moglie, si tirò dentro in casa una nuova donna. Questa donna non andava giù a mia madre che all'epoca aveva 28 anni. Benissimo, mio nonno, cacciò di casa sua figlia. Tanto ne aveva i coglioni pieni delle sue rappresaglie.

Ho comunque la testimonianza di un ragazzino figlio di una mia amica, che si è portata a casa un nuovo compagno, sto bambino mi ha detto, cavoli questo qui, è meglio di mio padre, almeno questo non mi fa vergognare di essere suo figlio.
Infatti il genitore vero, ehm, ok, era un uomo dedito all'alcool e ai nights club. 

Invece mi pare che Dave sia un'ottimo padre per i suoi figli no?
Il suo problema è che sua moglie vuole un'altro.
Ma mica sto altro lo si può imporre anche a terze persone eh?

Ma osserviamo un'altra cosa.
Quando ci sposiamo intessiamo rapporti di parentela con persone che di fatto le accettiamo solo perchè persone amate e importanti dal nostro partner. Ma di fatto sono persone imposte e non scelte. Dai quante volte la nuora non sopporta la suocera?


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2010)

Concordo Conte, concordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
> Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
> Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
> ...



Scrivo prima di aver letto gli altri.

Immagino il dolore....
Sei stato molto forte a tornare indietro. Come sempre. Dio che bella persona sei...

Prima o poi, dopo la separazione, sarà normale che i vostri figli frequentino il compagno di mamma, o la compagna di papà.
Ma adesso, in questo momento di transizione, anche se i vostri figli trovano lui simpatico, trovo che sia molto, molto superficiale e irrispettoso da parte di tua moglie farli frequentare.
Soprattutto, soprattutto quando tu puoi arrivare in ogni momento.

Il dolore viene dall'esserti sentito escluso dalla loro vita, anche se non è così. Hai visto lui al posto tuo. Questo non sarà mai, lui non sarà mai il padre dei tuoi figli, nessuno ti toglierà il tuo ruolo, ma il dolore viene da questo secondo me.

parla seriamente con tua moglie. Non le puoi proibire di frequentare lui, e forse -per quanto sia doloroso dirlo- non sarebbe bene per i figli sapere o sentire che disapprovi e soffri per la presenza di lui (potrebbe metterli contro la madre, situazione non auspicabile) MA farle presente con forza che fino a che le cose non saranno ben delineate e con un minimo di stabilità, l'altro dovrebbe essere tenuto lontano dalla famiglia. Ovvero dai figli.
Cavolo, un pò di rispetto per te!

Non credo che ci sia cattiveria in quello che ha fatto tua moglie, ma superficialità sì. Probabilmente, vederti così "tranquillo", vedere che hai preso il tutto con tanta serenità, le ha fatto sottostimare la tua profonda desolazione. Sei un grande anche per questo, per non averle fatto pesare la tua sofferenza. Ripeto, probabilmente tua moglie non pensava che ti saresti sentito così ferito.
Ma devi farglielo presente.
Hai diritto al rispetto, cazzarola!

Un abbraccio...


----------



## cleo81 (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scrivo prima di aver letto gli altri.
> 
> Immagino il dolore....
> Sei stato molto forte a tornare indietro. Come sempre. Dio che bella persona sei...
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me, i bambini capiscono se tra due persone ci si vuole bene eh? Ma sono anche molto possessivi e gelosi dei loro genitori. Quindi qui bisogna vedere certe cose.
> Ok, la moglie di dave, si è innamorata di un'altro.
> QUesta coppia invece di fare le cose con una certa discrezione si è imposta in una maniera, oserei dire "imbarazzante", ricordiamoci come Dave, è tornato dalle ferie.* Ora, un conto è se lui è andato là di sorpresa e lei non poteva immaginare che lui sarebbe venuto lì, un conto è se lui le ha detto, passo a vedere i figli e lei non è stata così di tatto, da dire al suo amico, senti, guarda che passa mio marito eh?*
> 
> ...


 
E' quello che ho detto io. Un conto è che i figli amino giocare con lui al parco perchè magari se lo ritrovano lì, come hanno più volte fatto i miei figli.
Un conto è ritrovarselo in casa.
Per questo dicevo a Dave di stare tranquillo, i bambini sanno chi è il loro papà ed è anche probabile che non rendano la vita facile al nuovo compagno quando capiranno qual è il suo ruolo nella vita della loro mamma.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Marì gli fa male vedere quell'uomo con i suoi figli ha paura che possa prendere il suo posto.
> Non so perchè ma io ho l'impressione che *la sfacciataggine sia più della moglie,* l'altro non so mi sembra messo in ombra da lei.


quoto


----------



## dave.one (8 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scrivo prima di aver letto gli altri.
> 
> Immagino il dolore....
> Sei stato molto forte a tornare indietro. Come sempre. Dio che bella persona sei...
> ...



Ciao senzasperanze. Rispondo a te, ma l'intenzione è quella di cercare di rispondere a tutti. Se non ci riesco, abbiate pazienza.
Il sentimento che provo è contrastante, è vero. Ma credo che sia parte del gioco e che, quindi, me lo devo portare appresso finché qualcosa non cambi davvero nel rapporto con mia moglie.
Come dite un po' tutti: non posso proibire nulla a mia moglie. Posso solo avvisarla e/o metterla davanti alle sue responsabilità. 
Non posso nemmeno dire se lui è meglio o peggio di me: non lo conosco!
L'unica cosa che ho detto a chiare lettere a mia moglie, ma senza nemmeno un tentennamento è che lui in casa mia non ci entra né ci entrerà. Mai. Poi chiaro, occhio non vede, cuore non duole; non posso fare il cane da guardia!
Per quanto riguarda il rapporto con i figli, è vero, sono sempre e rimarrò sempre il papà. Sta a me essere sempre me stesso e fare in modo che i miei figli abbiano sempre "bisogno" di me, nel bene e nel male. Come dice il Conte, averli contro è la cosa peggiore che può capitare. E' per questo che qualsiasi mia mossa, pensiero, desiderio, parola, dovrà fare in modo che in ogni momento percepiscano quanto sia importante la figura del papà, e che è importante tanto quanto quella della mamma. Le altre (ed intendo tutte le altre, quindi anche evnetuali compagni) devono rimanere in secondo piano.
Sul fatto della superficialità di mia moglie, oserei dire che è piuttosto "ingenuità". Di questo ne avevo già parlato in passato. 
Ora non è in grado di... intendere né volere. O meglio: forse sa che cosa vuole, ma è come se avesse dei paraocchi. Quando li toglierà, oltre a "volere" sarà in grado di ragionare e capire cosa ha fatto, e cosa è successo. Non è il momento giusto per affrontare questa questione. Se dovessi affrontarla ora, ripeto, non capirebbe, ergerebbe un muro nei miei confronti e le cose peggiorerebbero. Quindi, lasciamo che l'acqua scorra, che il tempo passi. Qualcosa capiterà di sicuro. Che cosa? Non lo so. Ma so con certezza - quasi matematica - che si renderà conto da sola di ciò che è successo e ci penserà, rimuginerà, ci starà forse male. E io sarò lì, pronto ad ascoltarla. Ma nulla più.


----------



## minnie (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> torno serio ora perché ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> Ho finito di lavorare e sto tornando a casa, so che la grande è all'oratorio, e sono quasi sicuro di trovare ancora là mia moglie con i due più piccoli. Così penso di andare loro incontro.
> Ma, quando sto per arrivare, sceso dall amacchina, li vedo, lei, i bimbi e lui che gioca con loro.
> Sono stato malissimo. Non ho ancora capito il perché, ma è un sentimento divorante e devastante, che provoca null'altro che dolore.
> ...


... E' il mio incubo. Non oso immaginare la devastazione di viverlo. 
Quando immaginavo un momento come il tuo mi sono chiesta cosa mi scatenava quel dolore. La mia risposta è stata: vedere che le persone che amo mi sostituiscono con un altra. 
E' una risposta egoistica e so che io affettivamente egoista lo sono.
Non credo che per te sia questo che genera il dolore, perchè in tutto questo tempo hai dimostrato di essere tutt'altro che egoista.
Penso che tu in fondo speravi che fosse solo una cosa temporanea e un giorno di ricostruire il tuo nido. Vedere quella scena ti ha fatto vedere irrealizzabile quel sogno, perchè lei ti ha dimostrato che quel nido lo vuole costruire con lui.
Mi dispiace tanto Dave, non ti meriti tutto questo...
Ti abbraccio forte....


----------



## minnie (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, renditi conto che non puoi fidarti di tua moglie e che devi fare dei patti chiarissimi. In questi puoi e devi mettere che non vuoi che lui abbia dei rapporti con i tuoi figli! Questo puoi pretenderlo, decisamente puoi pretenderlo.


legalmente no. Purtroppo mi sono informata. Puoi impedirlo solo se dimostri che l'altro/a è pericoloso/a per l'incolumità fisica o psicologica dei bambini... 
Purtroppo la legge non ha sentimenti.


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> legalmente no. Purtroppo mi sono informata. Puoi impedirlo solo se dimostri che l'altro/a è pericoloso/a per l'incolumità fisica o psicologica dei bambini...
> Purtroppo la legge non ha sentimenti.


Psicologicamente è pericoloso eccome, cioèp dei bambini che subiranno una separazione dei genitori devono avere un tempo più o meno lungo come tampone alle smanie di amore amore amore di uno dei genitori.
Però una cosa ha ragione Dave, lui non deve entrare in casa sua, questo deve essere ben chiaro. Cara Minnie, la legge è solo parola scritta da persone più o meno sensate, una persona deve vivere giustamente e non secondo legge, se capita che per legge una persona deve accettare o fare una cosa ingiusta deve per forza andare fuori da quello che gli viene imposto. La legge parla chiaro, ma una persona può rompere davvero i maroni in altri campi se non permane il rispetto e vince ci è più sttracciacazzi.
L'unica cosa che non ho capito è perchè Dave è tornato indietro e non è andato dai suio figli dicendo tra i denti per non farti sentire "vai via stronzo!" cosa che non era ne fuori luogo e ne sbagliata da fare.
I bambini sono suoi figli e di certo preferiranno 1000 volte lui ad un pinco pallo con cui la madre si accompagna.


----------



## minnie (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Psicologicamente è pericoloso eccome, cioèp dei bambini che subiranno una separazione dei genitori devono avere un tempo più o meno lungo come tampone alle smanie di amore amore amore di uno dei genitori.
> Però una cosa ha ragione Dave, lui non deve entrare in casa sua, questo deve essere ben chiaro.
> L'unica cosa che non ho capito è perchè Dave è tornato indietro e non è andato dai suio figli dicendo tra i denti per non farti sentire "vai via stronzo!" cosa che non era ne fuori luogo e ne sbagliata da fare.
> I* bambini sono suoi figli e di certo preferiranno 1000 volte lui ad un pinco pallo con cui la madre si accompagna*.


Sul grassetto ti quoto!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Psicologicamente è pericoloso eccome, cioèp dei bambini che subiranno una separazione dei genitori devono avere un tempo più o meno lungo come tampone alle smanie di amore amore amore di uno dei genitori.
> Però una cosa ha ragione Dave, lui non deve entrare in casa sua, questo deve essere ben chiaro.
> *L'unica cosa che non ho capito è perchè Dave è tornato indietro e non è andato dai suio figli dicendo tra i denti per non farti sentire "vai via stronzo!" cosa che non era ne fuori luogo e ne sbagliata da fare.*
> I bambini sono suoi figli e di certo preferiranno 1000 volte lui ad un pinco pallo con cui la madre si accompagna.



I bambini sono bambini, non stupidi, anzi si accorgono di tutto, hanno le antenne!
Per quanto sia ingiusto, per il loro bene il coniuge più responsabile dovrà pure fare buon viso a cattivo gioco pur di non fare percepire un clima ancora più teso di quello che c'è.

Comunque sì, sono assolutamente d'accordo che il tizio dovrebbe essere escluso dalla casa di famiglia almeno per qualche tempo. Se la moglie di Dave, pur nella sua ingenuità o superficialità che dir si voglia, è quella donna che Dave racconta, allora riconoscerà che è per il bene dei bambini. Lo spero tanto.


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2010)

Su questo bisogna essere chiari già da adesso e lo deve essere Dave. Per Dave, non sperare che lei capisca quello che ha fatto, se una persona non prova dolore o non scopre di aver fatto del m ale subendo dolore in qualche modo non capirà mai quello che ha fatto. Lei si è solo innamorata di un'altro, non lo vede nella grandezza della bassezza di quello che ha fatto.


----------



## dave.one (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su questo bisogna essere chiari già da adesso e lo deve essere Dave. Per Dave, non sperare che lei capisca quello che ha fatto, se una persona non prova dolore o non scopre di aver fatto del m ale subendo dolore in qualche modo non capirà mai quello che ha fatto. Lei si è solo innamorata di un'altro, non lo vede nella grandezza della bassezza di quello che ha fatto.


Ma Daniele, lei non si è accorta di ciò che sta facendo, lo so come lo sai tu. Non se ne accorgerà finché non cambierà il suo rapporto con me, con l'altro ma, soprattutto, con se stessa. E lì soffrirà e proverà dolore, ma non prima. Il suo unico punto fermo rimarranno i bambini, e dovrà fare uno sforzo sovrumano per cercare di rimanere quella che i bambini conoscono come propria madre. E se non ce la dovesse fare, dovrò subentrare io immediatamente, prima che le cose peggiorino.


----------



## minnie (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, lei non si è accorta di ciò che sta facendo, lo so come lo sai tu. Non se ne accorgerà finché non cambierà il suo rapporto con me, con l'altro ma, soprattutto, con se stessa. E lì soffrirà e proverà dolore, ma non prima. Il suo unico punto fermo rimarranno i bambini, e dovrà fare uno sforzo sovrumano per cercare di rimanere quella che i bambini conoscono come propria madre. E se non ce la dovesse fare, dovrò subentrare io immediatamente, prima che le cose peggiorino.


 


 Basta che nel suo delirio non si dimentichi di fare la stessa cosa per la figura del padre. Mi sembra sbiellata del tutto in questo momento.....
Tu sei veramente buono, tanto, ma proteggi anche il tuo ruolo, oltre che il suo.
Dille ciò che hai visto e che per ora non vuoi che lui frequenti i tuoi figli e la tua casa.
Dalla sua reazione avrai le risposte su come affrontare la situazione.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Basta che nel suo delirio non si dimentichi di fare la stessa cosa per la figura del padre. Mi sembra sbiellata del tutto in questo momento.....
> Tu sei veramente buono, tanto, *troppo!* ma proteggi anche il tuo ruolo, oltre che il suo.
> Dille ciò che hai visto e che per ora non vuoi che lui frequenti i tuoi figli e la tua casa.
> Dalla sua reazione avrai le risposte su come affrontare la situazione.


Davide, tu cerchi sempre di giustificarla ... speri sempre che lei possa svegliarsi, capire ed aggiustare  potrebbe anche non accadere, potrebbe tirare avanti come l'asino da soma  ... essere "troppo" buoni a volte puo' apparire come essere "fessi" cautelati, apri bene gli occhi   e Forza.


----------



## dave.one (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Davide, tu cerchi sempre di giustificarla ... speri sempre che lei possa svegliarsi, capire ed aggiustare  potrebbe anche non accadere, *potrebbe tirare avanti come l'asino da soma*  ... essere "troppo" buoni a volte puo' apparire come essere "fessi" cautelati, apri bene gli occhi   e Forza.


Capisco perfettamente cosa dici: mi accollo troppe responsabilità, anche quando non sono mie.
Ah, dovevo fare il sacerdote, il parroco: un ruolo che mi avrebbe calzato a pennello.
Sul grassetto: ha sempre fatto così, non vedo il motivo perché dovesse fare diversamente ora.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente cosa dici: mi accollo troppe responsabilità, anche quando non sono mie.
> Ah, dovevo fare il sacerdote, il parroco: un ruolo che mi avrebbe calzato a pennello.
> *Sul grassetto: ha sempre fatto così, non vedo il motivo perché dovesse fare diversamente ora.*


... per Onesta'.   ... almeno una volta, Cazzo!


----------



## dave.one (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per Onesta'.   ... almeno una volta, Cazzo!


Non ho capito: onestà verso se stessa?


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non ho capito: onestà verso se stessa?


... non solo, anche verso di te, non credi?


----------



## Sid (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, lei non si è accorta di ciò che sta facendo, lo so come lo sai tu. Non se ne accorgerà finché non cambierà il suo rapporto con me, con l'altro ma, soprattutto, con se stessa. E lì soffrirà e proverà dolore, ma non prima. Il suo unico punto fermo rimarranno i bambini, e dovrà fare uno sforzo sovrumano per cercare di rimanere quella che i bambini conoscono come propria madre. E se non ce la dovesse fare, dovrò subentrare io immediatamente, prima che le cose peggiorino.


 
però scusa, Dave.
Una cosa è il rapporto con tua moglie, il fatto che ti sei fatto da parte perchè non ti ama più e che lei magari ieri era in buona fede.

Alto discorso è il rapporto con i tuoi figli.

Cosa c'entra lei e cosa c'entra l'altro?

E' vero che se non fossi riuscito a controllarti, la tua presenza in quel quadretto poteva creare difficoltà, ma se sei come scrivi qui, mi pare di capire che non fai una scenata neppure se ti pagano.
E allora... quelli là erano i tuoi figli... Ci manca anche che smetti di vederli per non creare disagio o  cose simili.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2010)

Secondo me l'unico "errore" che ha fatto è quello di non scendere dalla macchina e andare da loro. Se l'avesse fatto ora non si sentirebbe così.
Quanto a lei, erano in luogo frequentato probabilmente anche dai figli di lui. Non li ha beccati al cinema, a casa sua, al ristorante. Allora capirei che non è ancora il momento per un'uscita a quattro.
Può essere stata una coincidenza, perchè non riusciamo a darle il benificio del dubbio? Mi sembra che sei lui continua a darle fiducia forse dovremmo appoggiarlo in questa decisione invece che continuare ad insinuare il dubbio


----------



## Sid (8 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me l'unico "errore" che ha fatto è quello di non scendere dalla macchina e andare da loro. Se l'avesse fatto ora non si sentirebbe così.
> Quanto a lei, erano in luogo frequentato probabilmente anche dai figli di lui. Non li ha beccati al cinema, a casa sua, al ristorante. Allora capirei che non è ancora il momento per un'uscita a quattro.
> Può essere stata una coincidenza, perchè non riusciamo a darle il benificio del dubbio? Mi sembra che sei lui continua a darle fiducia forse dovremmo appoggiarlo in questa decisione invece che continuare ad insinuare il dubbio


ah ma mio concordo su tutto!
Anzi... forse Dave è talmente tanto proteso a fare bene... che non si accorge neppure quando può stare tranquillo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ah ma mio concordo su tutto!
> *Anzi... forse Dave è talmente tanto proteso a fare bene... che non si accorge neppure quando può stare tranquillo*.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non solo, anche verso di te, non credi?


io credo
(per quel che vale)

e il precednte invito a (cautelati dave!) mi pare sacrosanto


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, tua moglie forse si sveglierà e soffrira per quello che ti ha fatto, ma è un forse. Se non capitasse tu senza dire le cose come devono essere non ti cautelerai. Lo conosci bene quando ti viene detto "ma tu in passato hai accettato la cosa!" Devi sempre mettere bene in chiaro quello che puoi accettare e quello che non puoi accettare, perchè tua moglie ha solo da biaciarsi non i gomiti ma le scapole (provateci ) per come gestisci le cose.
Ma è anche vero che ti ha tradito proprio per come gestisci le cose e sinceramente se tu ti aspetti una redenzione andando così avrai solo quello che stai programmando, cioè lei fuori dalle scatole.
Onestamente? Ogni tanto bisogna essere ragionevoli, ogni tanto è richiesta una dose di incazzatura anche da chi ha fatto la marachella!
Dave, tu avevi tutto il diritto di andare li dai tuoi figli e sorridendo far bene intendere che era il caso che l'amico se ne andasse via dai maroni.
Continuo anche a pensare al comportamento di tua moglie per le vacanze...era una cosa di famiglia e lei ci ha messo di mezzo l'amante rovinando almeno a te il tempo che potevi passarti con i tuoi figli, come voglio ricordarti che tu non hai voluto fare nulla prima della vacanza per non rovinarla a loro (comunque vacanza in parte rovinata non essendoci tu).
Dave, per me devi metterti davanti a tua moglie e con calma dirle che amore o non amore con l'altro è molto ma molto preoccupante la sua mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti  e che se tu sei così accomodante è solo per rispetto ai vostri figli e che pretendi da parte di lei lo stesso rispetto per quanto di brutto loro potranno vivere.
C'è altro da dire? Si Dave, tu stai giustificando troppo tua moglie, stai rafforzando le sue scuse alla grande, così lei davvero non capirà mai che cazzata enorme ha fatto, ma non nel lasciarti, ma nel lasciare che un terzo sventrasse la vostra famiglia.
Scusa la mia durezza, ma ho imparato che se usi sempre e solo la carota senza il bastone poi le bastonate arrivano ma a te .


----------



## dave.one (8 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> però scusa, Dave.
> Una cosa è il rapporto con tua moglie, il fatto che ti sei fatto da parte perchè non ti ama più e che lei magari ieri era in buona fede.
> 
> Alto discorso è il rapporto con i tuoi figli.
> ...


Sid: non ho assolutamente intenzione di smettere di vedere i miei figli perché creo disagio, ci mancherebbe! Io creare disagio?
Cmq, a sto punto, non so se sarei riuscito a controllarmi (non fisicamente, ma a parole, usando sarcasmo e/o ironia). C'erano i miei figli lì. Quindi ho preferito soprassedere.
Loro non c'entrano nulla con i miei figli. Meglio detto: è mia moglie che c'entra qualcosa con loro, e c'entra tanto quanto c'entro io. Lui no, non conta. Non so se e quanto conterà in futuro, ma vorrei che non c'entrasse mai tanto quanto c'entro io. Sta solo a me fare in modo che ciò non capiti.
Daniele: ai tuoi occhi mi vedi più un "mollaccione" che un determinato. E' vero, è così, sarei uno spudorato mentitore se non ammettessi che in vita mia mi sono (quasi) sempre seduto ed ho (quasi) sempre volto lo sguardo altrove quando i problemi mi si presentavano davanti. Una colpa la do a mio padre per questo: pensava sempre lui a me, e quindi avevo le spalle sempre coperte. Ciò non mi ha permesso di temprare il carattere, ovvero di arrangiarmi. Ogni tanto avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi da solo e dirmi semplicemente: ora sta a te, risolviti il tuo problema da solo. Mi sarei sentito responsabilizzato, non credi?
Ora mi si presenta una vera occasione, mio padre non c'è più e non voglio perdere questo treno. Ed i figli sono un banco di prova (loro malgrado) troppo importante per girare lo sguardo altrove. Eccazzo!!


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2010)

Davide, purtroppo il tuo atteggiamento a volte non è quello più giusto per risolvere le cose, almeno una parte delle cose che hai da risolvere. Devi essere più elastico e non guardare le cose con raziocinio e calma. Così ha fatto con me il mio migliore amico condannandomi a 2 anni di infelicità dicendo che io sbagliavo del tutto con la mia idea e con la sua calma e raziocinio mi ha buttato in un vortice di dolore.  Impara a fari valere almeno in parte e non accettare compromessi quando non vanno accettati.
Si adesso ho capito perchè non sei andato li, ma non dovrai mai usare sarcasmo o ironia, impara ad essere talgliente e cattivo con lui, sempre.
Se le cose vanno così avrai da sorbirtelo per anni e quando lo vedrai lo potrai anche chiamare in mancanza dei tuoi figli "coglionazzo" che scoprirai lui starà sempre zitto e sai perchè? perchè sa di esserlo.
Dovrai accettare che in casa tua si instaurerà anche lui magari, ma in tal caso chiedi un affitto da parte sua :rotfl:.


----------



## Anna A (8 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sid: non ho assolutamente intenzione di smettere di vedere i miei figli perché creo disagio, ci mancherebbe! Io creare disagio?
> Cmq, a sto punto, non so se sarei riuscito a controllarmi (non fisicamente, ma a parole, usando sarcasmo e/o ironia). C'erano i miei figli lì. Quindi ho preferito soprassedere.
> Loro non c'entrano nulla con i miei figli. Meglio detto: è mia moglie che c'entra qualcosa con loro, e c'entra tanto quanto c'entro io. Lui no, non conta. Non so se e quanto conterà in futuro, ma vorrei che non c'entrasse mai tanto quanto c'entro io. Sta solo a me fare in modo che ciò non capiti.
> Daniele: ai tuoi occhi mi vedi più un "mollaccione" che un determinato. E' vero, è così, sarei uno spudorato mentitore se non ammettessi che in vita mia mi sono (quasi) sempre seduto ed ho (quasi) sempre volto lo sguardo altrove quando i problemi mi si presentavano davanti. Una colpa la do a mio padre per questo: pensava sempre lui a me, e quindi avevo le spalle sempre coperte. *Ciò non mi ha permesso di temprare il carattere, ovvero di arrangiarmi. Ogni tanto avrebbe dovuto lasciarmi da solo e dirmi semplicemente: ora sta a te, risolviti il tuo problema da solo. Mi sarei sentito responsabilizzato, non credi?*
> *Ora mi si presenta una vera occasione, mio padre non c'è più e non voglio perdere questo treno. Ed i figli sono un banco di prova (loro malgrado) troppo importante per girare lo sguardo altrove.* Eccazzo!!


 
non mi ricordo quanti anni hai, se lo hai detto, ma in ogni caso credo che in questa tua riflessione stia rinchiusa gran parte della *débâcle*.
 del tuo matrimonio.
magari oggi penserai che ho torto marcio, ma spero ci ripenserai in futuro. tira fuori il tuo di carattere e non preoccuparti più del giusto della reazione degli altri. pensa alla poesia che ti ho dedicato il giorno del tuo compleanno. resisti!!!


----------



## Anna A (8 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Davide, purtroppo il tuo atteggiamento a volte non è quello più giusto per risolvere le cose, almeno una parte delle cose che hai da risolvere. Devi essere più elastico e non guardare le cose con raziocinio e calma. Così ha fatto con me il mio migliore amico condannandomi a 2 anni di infelicità dicendo che io sbagliavo del tutto con la mia idea e con la sua calma e raziocinio mi ha buttato in un vortice di dolore. Impara a fari valere almeno in parte e non accettare compromessi quando non vanno accettati.
> Si adesso ho capito perchè non sei andato li, ma non dovrai mai usare sarcasmo o ironia, impara ad essere talgliente e cattivo con lui, sempre.
> Se le cose vanno così avrai da sorbirtelo per anni e quando lo vedrai lo potrai anche chiamare in mancanza dei tuoi figli "coglionazzo" che scoprirai lui starà sempre zitto e sai perchè? perchè sa di esserlo.
> *Dovrai accettare che in casa tua si instaurerà anche lui magari, ma in tal caso chiedi un affitto da parte sua* :rotfl:.


minchia... come tiri su di morale le persone tu... nessuno mai..:carneval:


----------



## mariasole (9 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma lui (Davide) non ha dubbi sui suoi figli, e' *l'arroganza e la sfacciataggine di quell'uomo* che gli fa rabbia.


 
*VERO! *

*QUOTO E RIQUOTO! *


*BRAVA! *








(mi dispiace non poterti dare reputazioni)


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> *VERO! *
> 
> *QUOTO E RIQUOTO! *
> 
> ...


... non ha importanza  basta il "pensiero"  .


----------



## mariasole (9 Ottobre 2010)

*O.T.*

Ehhmmmm, scusate, sono veramente ignorante...

Ma come cavolo si fà a quotare correttamente inserendo una citazione???

Io clicco "quote" ma il risultato è pessimo....


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ehhmmmm, scusate, sono veramente ignorante...
> 
> Ma come cavolo si fà a quotare correttamente inserendo una citazione???
> 
> Io clicco "quote" ma il risultato è pessimo....


Olte al "*quote*" entrando nel testo che hai quotato, devi evidenziare con il mouse la frase/pensiero desiderato e dargli il colore di contrasto che vuoi, il tasto lo trovi su con la stritta *A* , il *Dimmer* gli dara' la dimensione delle lettere/testo e *B *sarebbe il grassetto, per dargli un senso pieno delle lettere/testo ... non uscire mai dalle berrette queste per intenderci *[   ]*  chissa se poi sono capita?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Olte al "*quote*" entrando nel testo che hai quotato, devi evidenziare con il mouse la frase/pensiero desiderato e dargli il colore di contrasto che vuoi, il tasto lo trovi su con la stritta *A* , il *Dimmer* gli dara' la dimensione delle lettere/testo e *B *sarebbe il grassetto, per dargli un senso pieno delle lettere/testo ... non uscire mai dalle berrette queste per intenderci *[ ]*  chissa se poi sono capita?


Quando l'ho chiesto io a me non l'hai spiegato così bene....Cattiva


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando l'ho chiesto io a me non l'hai spiegato così bene....Cattiva


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: perche' si capisce  ? :rotfl:


----------



## mariasole (10 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Olte al "*quote*" entrando nel testo che hai quotato, devi evidenziare con il mouse la frase/pensiero desiderato e dargli il colore di contrasto che vuoi, il tasto lo trovi su con la stritta *A* , il *Dimmer* gli dara' la dimensione delle lettere/testo e *B *sarebbe il grassetto, per dargli un senso pieno delle lettere/testo ... non uscire mai dalle berrette queste per intenderci *[ ]*  chissa se poi sono capita?





Mari' ha detto:


>






OOOOKKKKK :up:


----------



## dave.one (11 Ottobre 2010)

Scusate se continuo la sagra.
Stamattina parlo con il mio piccolo accompagnandolo a scuola e mi dice che ieri ha giocato con "lui", mia moglie e la grande a pallone all'oratorio. Io ero andato via tutto il giorno con mio cugino ed un altro amico a giocare a golf (e mi sono divertito tanto, è stata una bellissima giornata, una volta ogni tanto ci vuole).
Quindi gli ho chiesto se, quando vanno all'oratorio, c'è anche "lui" che gioca con loro, e mi ha confermato di sì.
Ora: vorrei dire a mia moglie che non voglio che lui giochi o stia attorno ai miei bambini, per la semplice ragione che lui ha i suoi da curare e da starci attorno, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbe giocare con i miei... Altre motivazioni plausibili non mi vengono in mente.
E' una stronzata quella che penso? Che cosa rispondereste voi se foste nei panni di mia moglie? Che obiezioni si possono sollevare a questo mio pensiero? Oppure: ci sono altre motivazioni più valide da poter sollevare? 
Abbiate pazienza e fatemi luce, poiché vorrei evitare di entrare in un nuovo tunnel troppo profondo e buio.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Scusate se continuo la sagra.
> Stamattina parlo con il mio piccolo accompagnandolo a scuola e mi dice che ieri ha giocato con "lui", mia moglie e la grande a pallone all'oratorio. Io ero andato via tutto il giorno con mio cugino ed un altro amico a giocare a golf (e mi sono divertito tanto, è stata una bellissima giornata, una volta ogni tanto ci vuole).
> Quindi gli ho chiesto se, quando vanno all'oratorio, c'è anche "lui" che gioca con loro, e mi ha confermato di sì.
> Ora: vorrei dire a mia moglie che non voglio che lui giochi o stia attorno ai miei bambini, per la semplice ragione che lui ha i suoi da curare e da starci attorno, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbe giocare con i miei... Altre motivazioni plausibili non mi vengono in mente.
> ...



Io se fossi in te direi:
"in questo momento, ci stiamo separando. Per quanto facciamo, è una situazione pesante, sia per noi che per i nostri figli. So che questa persona è nella tua vita. Ma nei casini della nostra famiglia almeno per ora non ci deve entrare. I bambini saranno già abbastanza destabilizzati con la nostra separazione, spero che tu ti renda conto che vedere già questa persona come il nuovo compagno della mamma non è la cosa migliore per loro. In futuro le cose potranno essere diverse, anche io spero di rifarmi una vita, ma al momento non è il caso di complicare ulteriormente le cose.
Inoltre, ti chiedo come gesto di rispetto* per me *di non fare entrare questa persona nella vita dei *nostri figli* per ora. Ho accettato tante cose, sto cercando di andare avanti nel migliore dei modi, con rispetto per te e pensando al bene dei nostri figli, ma è dura. Per favore, non rendermi le cose più difficili. Mi rendo conto che non posso certo impedirti di vederlo, ma sarebbe un atto di delicatezza e di rispetto da parte tua tenerlo distante dai nostri figli, almeno per il momento."

Oddio, altre persone -Daniele per esempio- suggerirebbero ben altre parole, io ho pensato a qualcosa che sia in linea con il tuo carattere 

Lei potrebbe obiettare: "Ma lui gioca già con loro normalmente... anzi, sono proprio i nostri figli che si stupirebbero che lui non si vede più...." o qualcosa del genere

Al che io risponderei "Non ti dico che deve svanire. Ti chiedo di nuovo di limitare quanto più possibile che lui giochi con loro, che li frequenti. Ci sarà tempo per queste cose, adesso, sia per i nostri figli, che per me, è troppo. Se non vuoi concedermi neppure questo minimo di ripetto, sei molto meno della persona che pensavo."

Sinceramente, se tua moglie non ti desse retta, troverei assolutamente compatibile con la mia dignità e la mia idea del benessere dei figli di andare da questa eprsona e dirgli "So come stanno le cose. Ormai la nostra famiglia è rotta, ma mi aspetto che tu almeno abbia un soprassalto di dignità tale da farti capire che devi stare lontano dai miei figli, che soffriranno già abbastanza senza vedere la madre che fraquenta senza problemi un altro uomo."


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Scusate se continuo la sagra.
> Stamattina parlo con il mio piccolo accompagnandolo a scuola e mi dice che ieri ha giocato con "lui", mia moglie e la grande a pallone all'oratorio. Io ero andato via tutto il giorno con mio cugino ed un altro amico a giocare a golf (e mi sono divertito tanto, è stata una bellissima giornata, una volta ogni tanto ci vuole).
> Quindi gli ho chiesto se, quando vanno all'oratorio, c'è anche "lui" che gioca con loro, e mi ha confermato di sì.
> Ora: vorrei dire a mia moglie che non voglio che lui giochi o stia attorno ai miei bambini, per la semplice ragione che lui ha i suoi da curare e da starci attorno, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbe giocare con i miei... Altre motivazioni plausibili non mi vengono in mente.
> ...


Quello che pensi non è una stronzata. Da quello che ho capito capita spesso che giochino all'oratorio. I tuoi bimbi amano andare all'oratorio o credi che sia lei a forzare la situazione portandoli lì perchè c'è lui?
E' un bel casino. Credo che sia giusto tu faccia presente a tua moglie il tuo disagio. Sicuramente la sua risposta sarà quello che frequentando, i vostri figli e quelli di lui, lo stesso ambiente è inevitabile che capiti che giochino insieme.
Io sottolinerei il fatto che per il momento, fino a che la vostra situazione non sia ben chiara ai ragazzi, lei dovrebbe evitare di farli incontrare a lui per lasciare ai bambini il tempo di metabolizzare la nuova situazione.
Per cui niente uscite insieme, niente cene o incontri ma non so fino a che punto sia giusto impedire ai tuoi bimbi di andare all'oratorio, se è quello che vogliono, solo per evitare che incontrino lui.
Mi spiace, mi rendo conto di quanto ti possa pesare. Come credi che la vivino i bimbi questa situazione? Ti sembra che in qualche modo abbiano capito cosa c'è tra quest'uomo e tua moglie? 
Aver pazienza con te è facilissimo, quindi sfogati ogni volta che ne senti il bisogno


----------



## mariasole (11 Ottobre 2010)

Sono concorde con quanto ti propone Senzasperanze, ponendoti in questo modo (che mi pare ti appartenga) dovresti evitare uno scontro con tua moglie.

Se lei è la persona intelligente che dici capirà e cercherà di venirti incontro.

Se volete una separazione serena è giusto mettere bene le cose in chiaro; *la cosa ti causa un'ulteriore sofferenza* pertanto anche tua moglie e il suo amico, se hanno un mimimo di dignità, devono "limitarsi".

Ci sarà tempo poi per le famiglie allargate.

Ora è troppo presto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, confesso, e non volermene, di non aver seguito la tua storia, ma dall'ultimo tuo post mi pare di capire che tu sei in fase di separazione e tua moglie frequenta una persona che ha a sua volta figli che giocano insieme.
Se le cose stanno così mi viene di primo acchito da pensare che ci siano tre fattori fondamentali da tener presente:

1° i bambini, tutti i bambini devono poter giocare con chi cazzo vogliono nei limiti solo della loro sicurezza.

2° tua moglie e te, data la separazione in corso dovete cominciare a pensare ad una vita slegata uno dall'altro in tutti i sensi, quindi a comprendere che i figli si troveranno giocoforza a frequentare persone che si rifanno a te od alla madre in maniera del tutto indipendente.

3° Il modo migliore per disaffezionare da noi un bambino è mostrare atteggiamenti che egli possa interpretare come gelosia nei confronti dei suoi altri contatti.

Non so se possono servirti questi miei pensiere, se possono essere inerenti o meno. Se caso scusa fin d'ora.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ci sarà tempo poi per le famiglie allargate.
> 
> Ora è troppo presto.


Ma anche mai!  Quello della famiglia allargata è una pura utopia che non può esistere, il tizio non è il nuovo compagno della ex moglie, permane e permarrà l'amante della ex moglie e quindi tra Dave e lui non ci saranno e non ci potranno essere rapporti se non un saluto e nulla più, ma è normale che sia così, chiedere da parte della moglie ben altro sarebbe pura follia.
Del resto concordo con Senzasperanze ma aggiungo che ad un diniego della moglie non sarebbe mai e poi mai il caso di piegare la testa.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dave, confesso, e non volermene, di non aver seguito la tua storia, ma dall'ultimo tuo post mi pare di capire che tu sei in fase di separazione e tua moglie frequenta una persona che ha a sua volta figli che giocano insieme.
> Se le cose stanno così mi viene di primo acchito da pensare che ci siano tre fattori fondamentali da tener presente:
> 
> 1° i bambini, tutti i bambini devono poter giocare con chi cazzo vogliono nei limiti solo della loro sicurezza.
> ...


Alce il tizio che frequenta lei è l'amante...non un tizio conosciuto in fase di separazione, ma la causa di tutto.
Il che è ovvio che crei disagio a Dave questa promisquità tra i suoi figli ed una persona de merda.


----------



## alfeo (11 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Scusate se continuo la sagra.
> Stamattina parlo con il mio piccolo accompagnandolo a scuola e mi dice che ieri ha giocato con "lui", mia moglie e la grande a pallone all'oratorio. Io ero andato via tutto il giorno con mio cugino ed un altro amico a giocare a golf (e mi sono divertito tanto, è stata una bellissima giornata, una volta ogni tanto ci vuole).
> Quindi gli ho chiesto se, quando vanno all'oratorio, c'è anche "lui" che gioca con loro, e mi ha confermato di sì.
> Ora: vorrei dire a mia moglie che non voglio che lui giochi o stia attorno ai miei bambini, per la semplice ragione che lui ha i suoi da curare e da starci attorno, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbe giocare con i miei... Altre motivazioni plausibili non mi vengono in mente.
> ...


Dave, possibile che non ci si possa mai incazzare?
Non c'è davvero bisogno di molte spiegazioni per farle capire che è del tutto fuori luogo questo "affiancamento", del tutto irrispettoso di TE.
Cavoli tu ci sei dentro fino al collo, hai tutto il diritto di rivendicare il tuo ruolo di padre dei tuoi figli, non padre di lei. Mi sembri talmente tanto comprensivo con lei che talvolta mi sembri assumure più un ruolo paterno e comprensivo che un ruolo alla pari in cui tu e lei avete gli stessi diritti ma anche gli stessi doveri.
Ma non ti sembra anche un po' ipocrita e paradossale anche il luogo in cui si svolgono questi incontri? Ti rendi conto che si incontrano in oratorio, un luogo che appartiene alla religione in base alla quale lei ti ha giurato amore eterno e in nome della quale hai fatto tre figli?
Cavoli, a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alce il tizio che frequenta lei è l'amante...non un tizio conosciuto in fase di separazione, ma la causa di tutto.
> Il che è ovvio che crei disagio a Dave questa promisquità tra i suoi figli ed una persona de merda.





alfeo ha detto:


> Dave, possibile che non ci si possa mai incazzare?
> Non c'è davvero bisogno di molte spiegazioni per farle capire che è del tutto fuori luogo questo "affiancamento", del tutto irrispettoso di TE.
> Cavoli tu ci sei dentro fino al collo, hai tutto il diritto di rivendicare il tuo ruolo di padre dei tuoi figli, non padre di lei. Mi sembri talmente tanto comprensivo con lei che talvolta mi sembri assumure più un ruolo paterno e comprensivo che un ruolo alla pari in cui tu e lei avete gli stessi diritti ma anche gli stessi doveri.
> Ma non ti sembra anche un po' ipocrita e paradossale anche il luogo in cui si svolgono questi incontri? Ti rendi conto che si incontrano in oratorio, un luogo che appartiene alla religione in base alla quale lei ti ha giurato amore eterno e in nome della quale hai fatto tre figli?
> Cavoli, a tutto c'è un limite.


 
ragionare in questi termini è il sistema ideale per fare quello che non andrebbe mai fatto: tirare dentro i figli nelle beghe di coppia.
Le sparate religiose, poi,  a me fanno venire l'orticaria: l'ambiente religioso è il più ipocrita che io conosca, mentre invece, dato che la separazione è in atto credo sia ben meno ipocrita il mostrare apertamente le carte che non _"salvare la faccia"_ o "tutelare i bambini"....... come fossero una mera proprietà.

Grano salis, ragazzi, non presunzione.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ragionare in questi termini è il sistema ideale per fare quello che non andrebbe mai fatto: tirare dentro i figli nelle beghe di coppia.
> Le sparate religiose, poi,  a me fanno venire l'orticaria: l'ambiente religioso è il più ipocrita che io conosca, mentre invece, dato che la separazione è in atto credo sia ben meno ipocrita il mostrare apertamente le carte *che non "salvare la faccia" o "tutelare i bambini"....... come fossero una mera proprietà.
> *
> Grano salis, ragazzi, non presunzione.



Bè Alce... i bambini non sono di certo mera proprietà... per questo bisogna pensare a loro... proprio perchè incolpevoli e fragili.... non ti pare?

Io penso che in questo caso la moglie di Dave dovrebbe pensare *e *ai bimbi *e* a Dave. Non ci vedo ipocrisia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Bè Alce... i bambini non sono di certo mera proprietà... per questo bisogna pensare a loro... proprio perchè incolpevoli e fragili.... non ti pare?
> 
> Io penso che in questo caso la moglie di Dave dovrebbe pensare *e *ai bimbi *e* a Dave. Non ci vedo ipocrisia...


 
L'amante della madre è un orco cattivo? Allora meglio allontanarlo, senza dubbio, ma se è un essere umano presumibilmente normale, a parte gli strali che gli lancia Daniele come suo solito, non vedo problema a che dei bambini lo frequentino.

Riguardo invece alla "sensibilità ferita" di Dave, credo che sia del tutto inutile stare a fare questioni su chi come e dove. Si stanno separando, ognuno deve adattarsi al nuovo corso. Se per diffendere la sensibilità di uno o dell'altro ci deve andare di mezzo la libertà dei bambini di frequentare tizio o caio (sempreché, ripeto, non si parli di orchi cattivi) allora meglio che i sensibili si girino dall'altra parte, perchè è proprio da questi atteggiamenti dei grandi che i bambini imparano la faziosità ed i rancori.


----------



## alfeo (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ragionare in questi termini è il sistema ideale per fare quello che non andrebbe mai fatto: tirare dentro i figli nelle beghe di coppia.
> Le sparate religiose, poi, a me fanno venire l'orticaria: l'ambiente religioso è il più ipocrita che io conosca, mentre invece, dato che la separazione è in atto credo sia ben meno ipocrita il mostrare apertamente le carte che non _"salvare la faccia"_ o "tutelare i bambini"....... come fossero una mera proprietà.
> 
> Grano salis, ragazzi, non presunzione.


Vabbè, ho capito, per un motivo che non ho compreso io sto sulle scatole ad Alce Veloce. A me non accade viceversa, per inciso.
Comunque mi corre l'obbligo di precisare che la mia non era una "sparata religiosa" semplicemente notavo l'incoerenza di frequentare, con l'amante, un ambiente che non prevede neanche il divorzio, come possibile. Poi ognuno fa come gli pare, ci mancherebbe.
I figli comunque ci sono dentro fino al collo, e far valere i propri diritti, che non sono di proprietà ma di dignità e di rispetto, non penso significhi tirali dentro "beghe".


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'amante della madre è un orco cattivo? Allora meglio allontanarlo, senza dubbio, ma se è un essere umano presumibilmente normale, a parte gli strali che gli lancia Daniele come suo solito, non vedo problema a che dei bambini lo frequentino.
> 
> Riguardo invece alla "sensibilità ferita" di Dave, credo che sia del tutto inutile stare a fare questioni su chi come e dove. Si stanno separando, ognuno deve adattarsi al nuovo corso.* Se per diffendere la sensibilità di uno o dell'altro ci deve andare di mezzo la libertà dei bambini di frequentare tizio o caio (sempreché, ripeto, non si parli di orchi cattivi) allora meglio che i sensibili si girino dall'altra parte, perchè è proprio da questi atteggiamenti dei grandi che i bambini imparano la faziosità ed i rancori*.



Mà, io la vedo così.
Questo tizio evidentemente lo conoscono, ok, e ci giocano insieme. Benissimo.
Dave ha fatto benissimo quella volta che li ha visti a non fare scenate, gliel'ho anche detto, anche se lo sa benissimo da se, che è proprio per il bene dei figli che non si deve mostrare antipatia, rancore, disprezzo, nei confronti pure dell'amante della moglie, per non metterli contro la mamma.

Ma, santo cielo, se ti stai separando e questa persona compare sempre più spesso nella vita della mamma, già i figli ci stanno male per la separazione dei genitori, e ora vedono pure uno che "spodesta" il padre -non come padre ovviamente, ma come compagno della mamma. Secondo me quando capissero che questo tizio non è solo un amico, ma l'amico, ci starebbero male. Chiaro che è una mia opinione.

E poi, ancora santo cielo, pure se ti stai separando non vuol dire che non sei più tenuto a un minimo di sensibilità e rispetto nei confronti dell'altro... mica Dave dice che vuole fedeltà adesso...


----------



## minnie (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'amante della madre è un orco cattivo? Allora meglio allontanarlo, senza dubbio, ma se è un essere umano presumibilmente normale, a parte gli strali che gli lancia Daniele come suo solito, non vedo problema a che dei bambini lo frequentino.
> 
> Riguardo invece alla "sensibilità ferita" di Dave, credo che sia del tutto inutile stare a fare questioni su chi come e dove. Si stanno separando, ognuno deve adattarsi al nuovo corso. Se per diffendere la sensibilità di uno o dell'altro ci deve andare di mezzo la libertà dei bambini di frequentare tizio o caio (sempreché, ripeto, non si parli di orchi cattivi) allora meglio che i sensibili si girino dall'altra parte, perchè è proprio da questi atteggiamenti dei grandi che i bambini imparano la faziosità ed i rancori.


 
Il discorso che fai sarebbe anche giusto ma non ora.
Ora i bambini saranno già abbastanza destabilizzati dal fatto che mamma e papà non stanno più insieme. Per loro è già difficile capire i meccanismi degli adulti che portano a questo.
Aggiungi poi che *contemporaneamente o quasi* nella loro vita diventa sempre più presente un altro uomo. Che oltrettutto, se non ricordo male, ha altri bambini e che vive con la mamma dei bambini.
Non possono capire. E solitamente i bambini non chiedono se percepiscono che è un discorso che i genitori soffrono ad affrontare. E si danno da soli le risposte, spesso sbagliate.
Ci vuole tempo per permettere loro di metabolizzare la separazione, poi si potrà pensare ad un "amico". Ma comunque se anche lui sarà libero.
Tutelare i bambini, almeno sotto il punto di vista psicologico/morale (e non moralista! so che penserai questo) è un dovere. Niente veti, solo un passo per volta. Per il bene di tutti.
E questo per quanto riguarda i bambini.
Penso anche che con tutto il male che la moglie ha dato a Dave, almeno un pò di rispetto, almeno ora, lei glielo deva. E anche qui: un passo per volta.
Non avvallo, insomma, la fretta di lei... è una mancanza di rispetto per Dave e di riguardo per i suoi figli.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2010)

Io partirei dal titolo del 3d:*Cosa fare adesso?* 

Trovare quanto prima "Equilibrio" ... equilibrio per Davide, sua moglie e, principalmente per i bambini che si trovano nel mezzo della bufera ... poi chi si trovera' al fianco della signora si spera che sia una persona ragionevole e civile.

Non e' facile, ma manco impossibile.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce, se lui mandasse giù questa cosa una volta, due volte, tre volte poi sbotterebbe davanti alla moglie con i figli presenti e fidati, le parole dette potrebbero essere scolpite nella mente dei figli.
Non è mettere di mezzo i figli, ma separazione in atto è quando due persone vivono già in case differenti e con un equilibrio, visti i figli, trovato, qui manco ci siamo!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè, ho capito, per un motivo che non ho compreso io sto sulle scatole ad Alce Veloce. A me non accade viceversa, per inciso.
> Comunque mi corre l'obbligo di precisare che la mia non era una "sparata religiosa" semplicemente notavo l'incoerenza di frequentare, con l'amante, un ambiente che non prevede neanche il divorzio, come possibile. Poi ognuno fa come gli pare, ci mancherebbe.
> I figli comunque ci sono dentro fino al collo, e far valere i propri diritti, che non sono di proprietà ma di dignità e di rispetto, non penso significhi tirali dentro "beghe".


Scusami ma non è che vanno all'oratorio a t.....e e li ci sono i bambini.
Probabilmente, la mia è solo un ipotesi, i bambini di entrambi frequentano l'oratorio, si conoscono e quando capitano lì giocano insieme e lui gioca con loro. Magari anche lei gioca con i figli di lui.
Un conto è dire che Dave li ha visti in atteggiamenti non consoni davanti ai figli, un conto è quello che ha detto di aver visto.
Dopodichè certo che un chiarimento è d'obbligo, ma sono d'accordo con Alce sul fatto che il limite per poi rischiare di tirar dentro i figli nelle loro beghe è molto sottile.
Cosa che invece, fino ad  ora, Dave è riuscito a gestire in modo meraviglioso.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'amante della madre è un orco cattivo? Allora meglio allontanarlo, senza dubbio, ma se è un essere umano presumibilmente normale, a parte gli strali che gli lancia Daniele come suo solito, non vedo problema a che dei bambini lo frequentino.
> 
> Riguardo invece alla "sensibilità ferita" di Dave, credo che sia del tutto inutile stare a fare questioni su chi come e dove. Si stanno separando, ognuno deve adattarsi al nuovo corso. Se per diffendere la sensibilità di uno o dell'altro ci deve andare di mezzo la libertà dei bambini di frequentare tizio o caio (sempreché, ripeto, non si parli di orchi cattivi) allora meglio che i sensibili si girino dall'altra parte, perchè è proprio da questi atteggiamenti dei grandi che i bambini imparano la faziosità ed i rancori.


Quoto questo per quotare tutti quelli che hai scritto:up:


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

Farfalla onestamente inizio a credere che a deve consiglieresti di farselo sbattere nel sedere pur di far buon viso a cattivo gioco, c'è decidsamente un limite. 
Lui si è comportato non benissimo, ma debolmente come è il suo carattere, detto da lui stesso, tu lo vedi come un modo buono, ma non ti rendi conto che è questo il motivo per cvui è finito in questa condizione. Lui continua a giustificare la moglie come è stato detto come se fosse una figlia, cosa sbagliatissima, sono alla pari e lei gli ha dato una bella pugnalata, un conto è perdonare, un conto è gentilmente piegarsi a 90 e pigliarlo sempre in quel posto, c'è un limite di decenza! La moglie di Dave è stata alquanto indecente e lui ha il diritto e dovere di preservare quel poco di dignità che un padre deve avere.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla onestamente inizio a credere che a deve consiglieresti di farselo sbattere nel sedere pur di far buon viso a cattivo gioco, c'è decidsamente un limite.
> Lui si è comportato non benissimo, ma debolmente come è il suo carattere, detto da lui stesso, tu lo vedi come un modo buono, ma non ti rendi conto che è questo il motivo per cvui è finito in questa condizione. Lui continua a giustificare la moglie come è stato detto come se fosse una figlia, cosa sbagliatissima, sono alla pari e lei gli ha dato una bella pugnalata, un conto è perdonare, un conto è gentilmente piegarsi a 90 e pigliarlo sempre in quel posto, c'è un limite di decenza! La moglie di Dave è stata alquanto indecente e lui ha il diritto e dovere di preservare quel poco di dignità che un padre deve avere.


Tanto per usare il tuo linguaggio, per come la vedo io, e mi sucso fin d'ora con Dave, l'unica che lo sta andando a prendere in quel posto, è la moglie.
Non ho mai consigliato a Dave di fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.
E' vero apprezzo molto il suo atteggiamento perchè lo trovo estramamente rispettoso verso i suoi figli. Ho la certezza che nulla gli potrà togliere il suo ruolo.
Non leggo in lui il fatto di giustificare la moglie. A differenza sua la critica per il tradimento ma non come madre. E questo è a dir poco encomiabile,
Conosco poche persone che sono in grado di farlo.
La moglie lìho già detto prima o poi si accorgerà del grave torto che gli ha fatto e questo sarà per Dave la più grande rivincita.
E l'avrà ottenuta comportandosi al contrario di lei nel modo più corretto possibile.
La sua dignità di padre non è messa in gioco e questo glielo dimostreranno ben presto i suoi figli.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

Farfalla, sua moglie forse 10 anni dopo che sarà morta potrà accorgersi della cazzata che ha fatto! Quante persone hanno tradito ed hanno chiesto scusa dopo senza voler però ricostruire? Circa 0, si sono tutti creati la loro bellissima giustificazione e vivono beati e felici con essa, senza più pensare e voler pensare a quello che hanno fatto di brutto e se la giustificazione viene meno non temere, ci sono altre che possono essere usate per dire che in fondo non hanno fatto un grande torto.
Se Dave si costruisse una vita anzi, sua moglie potrebbe essere ben felice della sua azione, perchè ha consentito a Dave di rifarsi una bella vita e che in fondo ha fatto persino del bene.
Pochi e dico pochi traditori hanno il coraggio di presentarsi davanti a chi hanno tradito e smollato e chiedere scusa per il dolore che hanno arrecato, sono pochissimi.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, sua moglie forse 10 anni dopo che sarà morta potrà accorgersi della cazzata che ha fatto! Quante persone hanno tradito ed hanno chiesto scusa dopo senza voler però ricostruire? Circa 0, si sono tutti creati la loro bellissima giustificazione e vivono beati e felici con essa, senza più pensare e voler pensare a quello che hanno fatto di brutto e se la giustificazione viene meno non temere, ci sono altre che possono essere usate per dire che in fondo non hanno fatto un grande torto.
> Se Dave si costruisse una vita anzi, sua moglie potrebbe essere ben felice della sua azione, perchè ha consentito a Dave di rifarsi una bella vita e che in fondo ha fatto persino del bene.
> Pochi e dico pochi traditori hanno il coraggio di presentarsi davanti a chi hanno tradito e smollato e chiedere scusa per il dolore che hanno arrecato, sono pochissimi.



Scusate, ma in fondo, sebbene sarebbe molto bello che la moglie di Dave riconoscesse quello che ha fatto, l'importante è che Dave sia convinto di agire nel modo migliore, no?

Una volta che sa che ha fatto di tutto per il bene dei figli, nel rispetto della loro madre, nel rispetto della donna che era sua moglie... questa consapevolezza è un bene grande, e molto.
Certo, l'importante è che sua moglie non si approfitti della sua disponibilità, ma Dave non mi pare sia uno stupido. Buono, ok, ma non stupido. Ha affrontato tutto con una lucidità estrema, sia nella lotta che nel riconoscere la fine della lotta.

Continua a lottare su altri fronti, e lo fa a modo suo, ogni tanto barcollando, chè i colpi sono duri, ma bene.


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

Senzasperanze, la moglie di Dave non ha ancora "giocato" al gioco della separazione, sta facendo tutto lui. Nel momento in cui a lei non andrà bene qualcosa e succederà allora si vedrà la vera natura della moglie di lui, che visti i precedenti non molto incoraggianti non riesco ad aspettarmi del bene.
Dave agisce sottostimando il danno che potrebbe avenire da sua moglie, rifiutandolo tutt'ora, mentre una persona che già ti ha fatto del male ci mette poco a fartene ancora ed ancora ed ancora e se tu abozzi finisce che ci prende l'abitudine.
Lui agisce per il bene dei suoi figli e di quello che sarà il futuro di tutti loro in genere, ma siamo certi che lei agisca nel suo medesimo modo? Non potrebbe agire per il bene dei figli e di se stessa? Non è capitato poche volte, anzi la maggior parte delle separazioni sono a sfavore di un coniuge più che per l'altro, quanto siamo sicuri che lei si compoerterà bene?
Basandomi sui precedenti c'è da star attenti e non poco.


----------



## alfeo (11 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami ma non è che vanno all'oratorio a t.....e e li ci sono i bambini.
> Probabilmente, la mia è solo un ipotesi, i bambini di entrambi frequentano l'oratorio, si conoscono e quando capitano lì giocano insieme e lui gioca con loro. Magari anche lei gioca con i figli di lui.
> Un conto è dire che Dave li ha visti in atteggiamenti non consoni davanti ai figli, un conto è quello che ha detto di aver visto.
> Dopodichè certo che un chiarimento è d'obbligo, ma sono d'accordo con Alce sul fatto che il limite per poi rischiare di tirar dentro i figli nelle loro beghe è molto sottile.
> Cosa che invece, fino ad ora, Dave è riuscito a gestire in modo meraviglioso.


Vabbè ma la state facendo un po' troppo grossa su questa questione dell'oratorio.
Mi sono limitato ad osservare l'incongruenza del posto con la situazione...
Insomma, fai frequentare ai tuoi figli l'oratorio, magari la domenica vai pure a messa e poi agisci in tutt'altro modo.
Non ho fatto nessuna morale e nessun moralismo, ognuno vive la religione come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
Io non vorrei che lei poi rinfacci al marito (Dave) che lui (l'amante) è stato talmente carino coi suoi figli, giusto perché ha dato quattro calci al pallone.
Poi Farfalla si risente tanto perché si sente toccata, probabilmente anche lei si è trovata in situazioni simili con il suo amante e perciò tende a giustificare.
Io ne ho fatte di cose di cui vergognarmi, non per questo tendo a sminuirle.


----------



## dave.one (11 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma la state facendo un po' troppo grossa su questa questione dell'oratorio.
> Mi sono limitato ad osservare l'incongruenza del posto con la situazione...
> Insomma, fai frequentare ai tuoi figli l'oratorio, magari la domenica vai pure a messa e poi agisci in tutt'altro modo.
> Non ho fatto nessuna morale e nessun moralismo, ognuno vive la religione come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Ciao Alfeo e ciao a tutti. Mi intrometto velocemente per chiarire la situazione.
E' vero, non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie, anche perché non sai mai come potrebbe agire/pensare in futuro chi ha tradito e a che cosa pensa in realtà.
E' chiaro che, se è la madre che conosco, credo che agirà affinché i bimbi non risentano in nessun modo della situazione. IN pratica, da buona madre, agirebbe come agirei io.
La verità è che vorrei fare in modo di non sapere nulla dell'altro (e non voglio onestamente saperlo), così che il mio comportarmi da padre sia scevro da qualsiasi condizionamento dovuto ad un altra persona che, seppur solo in teoria, potrebbe anche sostituirmi. Con questo voglio dire che devo concentrarmi sul benessere loro lavorando il più serenamente possibile.
Per il resto, è vero quanto dice senzasperanze: dovrei dire qualcosa a mia moglie, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il rispetto reciproco che ci dovrebbe essere indistintamente tra noi in ogni caso, separazione o no.
Non credo lui sia un orco, sia chiaro. Se ha avuto tre bambini e, da quanto posso intuire, non vedono il padre come un orco, non credo siano messi in "cattive mani". Dal punto di vista della sicurezza, sono (quasi) sicuro; è dal punto di vista affettivo che mi dispiace, ovviamente.
Ma comunque, come dice alce veloce, voglio evitare qualsiasi atteggiamento che possa essere interpretato come gelosia, mia nei loro confronti. Questo è ragionevole. Non posso proibire loro di andare in oratorio a giocare: con che scusa? Non capirebbero. Non è mia moglie che gli dice "andiamo in oratorio perché c'è il lui"; glie lo chiede perché sa che i bambini apprezzano andare a giocare lì, e, a volte, trovandosi anche con i loro amichetti di scuola, è per loro sicuramente un divertimento. L'unica mia (...) sfortuna è che lui abita vicino a noi. Non posso farci nulla. Se non abitasse vicino, forse le cose sarebbero state leggermente diverse, ma non so fino a quanto.
Ripeto, lo dico un po' a tutti (familiari innanzitutto): abbiate pazienza. Veniamo al mondo per congiungerci, non per disgiungerci. Per quest'ultimo ognuno ha un suo proprio manuale che scrive strada facendo...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in fondo, sebbene sarebbe molto bello che la moglie di Dave riconoscesse quello che ha fatto, l'importante è che Dave sia convinto di agire nel modo migliore, no?
> 
> Una volta che sa che ha fatto di tutto per il bene dei figli, nel rispetto della loro madre, nel rispetto della donna che era sua moglie... questa consapevolezza è un bene grande, e molto.
> Certo, l'importante è che sua moglie non si approfitti della sua disponibilità, ma Dave non mi pare sia uno stupido. Buono, ok, ma non stupido. Ha affrontato tutto con una lucidità estrema, sia nella lotta che nel riconoscere la fine della lotta.
> ...


Quoto non posso pigiarti:up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma la state facendo un po' troppo grossa su questa questione dell'oratorio.
> Mi sono limitato ad osservare l'incongruenza del posto con la situazione...
> Insomma, fai frequentare ai tuoi figli l'oratorio, magari la domenica vai pure a messa e poi agisci in tutt'altro modo.
> Non ho fatto nessuna morale e nessun moralismo, ognuno vive la religione come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Non mi sembra di averti detto che fai della morale. 
Siamo d'accordo sul fatto che lei non deva in nessun modo rinfacciare a Dave niente di quell'uomo.
Guarda io non mi risento nella maniera più assoluta. Cercavo di dare a Dave un altro modo per guardare quel fatto. Si certo è successo anche a me che lui giocasse con i miei figli, tanto quanto io ho più volte ospitato suo figlio. Partendo dal presupposto che per noi la situazione era diversa, nessuno dei due ha mai fatto in modo che i bambini potessero capire cosa c'era tra noi. Lui non ha mai fatto nulla per piacere ai miei figli, ne tantomeno io con il suo. Nessuno dei due ha mai pensato di poter sostituire i veri genitori. 
Non ho mai sminuito quello che sua moglie ha fatto a Dave, tanto che l'ho sempre incoraggiato ad andare avanti con la sua decisione. 
Io riesco a scindere il comportamento di  lei come madre e come moglie, in questo forse rivedo me. Non tutte le donne che tradiscono sono cattive madri, anzi. Quindi confido ancora che lei sappia agire per il meglio per i suoi figli.
Io farei così.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo e ciao a tutti. Mi intrometto velocemente per chiarire la situazione.
> E' vero, non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie, anche perché non sai mai come potrebbe agire/pensare in futuro chi ha tradito e a che cosa pensa in realtà.
> E' chiaro che, se è la madre che conosco, credo che agirà affinché i bimbi non risentano in nessun modo della situazione. IN pratica, da buona madre, agirebbe come agirei io.
> La verità è che vorrei fare in modo di non sapere nulla dell'altro (e non voglio onestamente saperlo), così che il mio comportarmi da padre sia scevro da qualsiasi condizionamento dovuto ad un altra persona che, seppur solo in teoria, potrebbe anche sostituirmi. Con questo voglio dire che devo concentrarmi sul benessere loro lavorando il più serenamente possibile.
> ...


:up::up:
Non credo si possa aggiungere altro


----------



## alfeo (11 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo e ciao a tutti. Mi intrometto velocemente per chiarire la situazione.
> E' vero, non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco per mia moglie, anche perché non sai mai come potrebbe agire/pensare in futuro chi ha tradito e a che cosa pensa in realtà.
> E' chiaro che, se è la madre che conosco, credo che agirà affinché i bimbi non risentano in nessun modo della situazione. IN pratica, da buona madre, agirebbe come agirei io.
> La verità è che vorrei fare in modo di non sapere nulla dell'altro (e non voglio onestamente saperlo), così che il mio comportarmi da padre sia scevro da qualsiasi condizionamento dovuto ad un altra persona che, seppur solo in teoria, potrebbe anche sostituirmi. Con questo voglio dire che devo concentrarmi sul benessere loro lavorando il più serenamente possibile.
> ...


Un'ultima annotazione giusto per chiarire il mio pensiero.
Io non penso affatto che l'amante di tua moglie sia un orco, non ne ho gli elementi, non l'ho mai detto, non l'ho pensato e non penso che, automaticamente, un traditore diventi indegno di frequentare bambini.
Mica penso che ci voglia l'esorcista. 
E' solo che talvolta a furia di separare "la moglie" dalla "madre", il "marito" dal "padre", il "collega" dall' "amante", l'"amico" dal "compagno di giochi erotici", si finisce di giocare sugli equilibri tra diversi piani nei quali è tutto lecito, purché avvenga senza contaminazione tra i ruoli.
Intendo dire che è normale avere sesso intenso e gratificante con un tizio e magari mezz'ora dopo giocare insieme ai suoi figli all'oratorio solo perché i ruoli in quei momenti sono distinti e non ci sono contaminazioni.
Così è comodo. Non si può separare i piani e applicare morali diverse ai diversi ruoli che si interpretano, perdipiù quando i diversi ruoli si recitano con le stesse persone e ci sono contaminazioni reali tra le diverse situazioni.
Poi io apprezzo sinceramente la pacatezza e la maturità di Dave, ma mi fido poco della moglie e delle intenzioni che ha quando fa giocare i suoi figli con il suo amante. Non riesco a vedere la situazione del tutto casuale ed innocente. Ma forse io sono troppo poco nobile (sicuramente non posso esserlo di fronte ad un gigante come Dave) per comprendere appieno la situazione.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (11 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Io non penso affatto che l'amante di tua moglie sia un orco


 Appunto, non orco, ma p-orco!!!  Scusa Dave ma me la concedi questa bat-tuta???


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, non orco, ma p-orco!!!  Scusa Dave ma me la concedi questa bat-tuta???


Daniele, te la concedo semplicemente perché non lo conosco, e so che comunque ha un ruolo preponderante nella situazione in cui mi trovo ora; ergo non posso sicuramente ringraziarlo.
Cmq, cosa fareste voi se sapeste, così come mi ha detto ieri un conoscente, che mia moglie, la mattina, si ferma la mattina al bar con lui per 15-20 minuti per un caffè? So in coscienza che al momento dovrei, letteralmente, fregarmene, non darci più peso né importanza, visto che la situazione è più che chiara.
L'altra parte di me, ribelle (non combattiva), non accetta questo e vorrebbe gridarle in faccia: "che bella faccia tosta che hai: parti presto da casa perché dici di voler arrivare presto in ufficio...". Caso strano, su skype mi collego sempre prima io di lei.
Ora: passi che lei faccia mo' quel che vuole e che non possa impedirglielo, ma che mi menta, che mi prenda per il culo, questo non lo accetto. D'altronde, non capirei il motivo del suo mentire se non per far sì che io non sappia, e quindi non soffra. Forse sbaglio ma è l'unica interpretazione che riesco a dare.
Btw, ho già iniziato a cercare casa in affitto, visto che da parte di mia madre ci sono delle reticenze. Speriamo di trovare qualcosa di buono presto a buon prezzo.


----------



## Amarax (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, te la concedo semplicemente perché non lo conosco, e so che comunque ha un ruolo preponderante nella situazione in cui mi trovo ora; ergo non posso sicuramente ringraziarlo.
> Cmq, cosa fareste voi se sapeste, così come mi ha detto ieri un conoscente, che mia moglie, la mattina, si ferma la mattina al bar con lui per 15-20 minuti per un caffè? So in coscienza che al momento dovrei, letteralmente, fregarmene, non darci più peso né importanza, visto che la situazione è più che chiara.
> L'altra parte di me, ribelle (non combattiva), non accetta questo e vorrebbe gridarle in faccia: "che bella faccia tosta che hai: parti presto da casa perché dici di voler arrivare presto in ufficio...". Caso strano, su skype mi collego sempre prima io di lei.
> Ora: passi che lei faccia mo' quel che vuole e che non possa impedirglielo, ma che mi menta, che mi prenda per il culo, questo non lo accetto. D'altronde,* non capirei il motivo del suo mentire se non per far sì che io non sappia, e quindi non soffra. Forse sbaglio ma è l'unica interpretazione che riesco a dare.*
> Btw, ho già iniziato a cercare casa in affitto, visto che da parte di mia madre ci sono delle reticenze. Speriamo di trovare qualcosa di buono presto a buon prezzo.



Si dave. La spiegazione è quella.
Anche se senza senso considerando a che punto siete.

Tu come stai a pensarti senza lei?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, te la concedo semplicemente perché non lo conosco, e so che comunque ha un ruolo preponderante nella situazione in cui mi trovo ora; ergo non posso sicuramente ringraziarlo.
> Cmq, cosa fareste voi se sapeste, così come mi ha detto ieri un conoscente, che mia moglie, la mattina, si ferma la mattina al bar con lui per 15-20 minuti per un caffè? So in coscienza che al momento dovrei, letteralmente, fregarmene, non darci più peso né importanza, visto che la situazione è più che chiara.
> L'altra parte di me, ribelle (non combattiva), non accetta questo e vorrebbe gridarle in faccia: "che bella faccia tosta che hai: parti presto da casa perché dici di voler arrivare presto in ufficio...". Caso strano, su skype mi collego sempre prima io di lei.
> Ora: *passi che lei faccia mo' quel che vuole e che non possa impedirglielo, ma che mi menta, che mi prenda per il culo, questo non lo accetto. D'altronde, non capirei il motivo del suo mentire se non per far sì che io non sappia, e quindi non soffra*. Forse sbaglio ma è l'unica interpretazione che riesco a dare.
> Btw, ho già iniziato a cercare casa in affitto, visto che da parte di mia madre ci sono delle reticenze. Speriamo di trovare qualcosa di buono presto a buon prezzo.



Secondo me, non ti dice questo sia per non farti soffrire inutilmente -lo penso davvero...al punto in cui stanno le cose, dirti che lo vede che cambierebbe? Una sofferenza in più, e basta - sia per vergogna, o semplicemente perchè ormai pensa che non siano più fatti tuoi e che lei può fare quel che vuole...
Metterei un misto di queste cose.

A questo punto, chiediti cosa preferiresti... vuoi davvero che lei ti dica sinceramente quando e come lo vede?
Se per te è importante che lei non ti menta... diglielo... ma in effetti, se io fossi nella sua situazione, non te lo direi...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Daniele, te la concedo semplicemente perché non lo conosco, e so che comunque ha un ruolo preponderante nella situazione in cui mi trovo ora; ergo non posso sicuramente ringraziarlo.
> Cmq, cosa fareste voi se sapeste, così come mi ha detto ieri un conoscente, che mia moglie, la mattina, si ferma la mattina al bar con lui per 15-20 minuti per un caffè? So in coscienza che al momento dovrei, letteralmente, fregarmene, non darci più peso né importanza, visto che la situazione è più che chiara.
> L'altra parte di me, ribelle (non combattiva), non accetta questo e vorrebbe gridarle in faccia: "che bella faccia tosta che hai: parti presto da casa perché dici di voler arrivare presto in ufficio...". Caso strano, su skype mi collego sempre prima io di lei.
> Ora: passi che lei faccia mo' quel che vuole e che non possa impedirglielo, ma che mi menta, che mi prenda per il culo, questo non lo accetto. *D'altronde, non capirei il motivo del suo mentire se non per far sì che io non sappia, e quindi non soffra. Forse sbaglio ma è l'unica interpretazione che riesco a dare.*
> Btw, ho già iniziato a cercare casa in affitto, visto che da parte di mia madre ci sono delle reticenze. Speriamo di trovare qualcosa di buono presto a buon prezzo.


Secondo me è la giusta interpretazione. Certo che lo fa per non farti soffrire ulteriormente e aggiungerei anche un senso di "vergogna".
Ti auguro di trovare presto una nuova sistemazione così da poter iniziare presto un nuovo capitolo della tua vita.


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si dave. La spiegazione è quella.
> Anche se senza senso considerando a che punto siete.
> 
> Tu come stai a pensarti senza lei?


Ciao amarax. Non è facile capire cosa provo: da un lato è una  liberazione, perché so che, detto molto banalmente: "occhio non vede,  cuore non duole". Dall'altra parte, mi rendo conto che, se dovessi  rimanere in casa e continuare la vita attuale, sarebbe un lento,  inesorabile suicidio. Riusciresti a vivere con un... fratello o una  sorella, dopo che quest'ultimo è stato non solo tuo marito o moglie, ma  anche amore? Cioé, quella stessa persona per la quale hai provato un  forte sentimento e che, alla fine, non è stato ricambiato?
Quindi, tutto sommato, meglio tagliare i ponti al più presto, senza ripensamenti nè dietro-front. 
Non  c'è nulla di più doloroso del sentirsi dire "non ti amo più", "non  provo più attrazione per te". E' sminuente, avvilente e ti lascia un  senso di perdizione e smarrimento. 
In ogni caso, devo rialzare la  testa, seppur a fatica, e ricominciare a camminare. Con l'augurio che  tutto si risolva per il meglio.


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me, non ti dice questo sia per non farti soffrire inutilmente -lo penso davvero...al punto in cui stanno le cose, dirti che lo vede che cambierebbe? Una sofferenza in più, e basta - sia per vergogna, o semplicemente perchè ormai pensa che non siano più fatti tuoi e che lei può fare quel che vuole...
> Metterei un misto di queste cose.
> 
> A questo punto, chiediti cosa preferiresti... vuoi davvero che lei ti dica sinceramente quando e come lo vede?
> Se per te è importante che lei non ti menta... diglielo... ma in effetti, se io fossi nella sua situazione, non te lo direi...


Ciao Senzasperanze: ti do ragione sul fatto che sarebbe meglio non me lo debba dire per i motivi che dici. Però, mi sembra logico e dovuto metterla in guardia che, se un domani dovesse banalmente "mettersi insieme a lui", le malelingue ne avranno di che parlare!! E quindi lì sono veramente cazzi suoi in tutti i sensi. Ma avremo modo di parlarne ancora.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Senzasperanze: ti do ragione sul fatto che sarebbe meglio non me lo debba dire per i motivi che dici. Però, mi sembra logico e dovuto metterla in guardia che, se un domani dovesse banalmente "mettersi insieme a lui", le malelingue ne avranno di che parlare!! E quindi lì sono veramente cazzi suoi in tutti i sensi. Ma avremo modo di parlarne ancora.



Lo sai che io ti apprezzo infinitamente Dave.
Sono sempre stata d'accordo con quello che dicevi e facevi, o cercavi di fare.

Mi permetto di dirti che solo in questo caso agisci apparentemente in contrasto a quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri dichiarati.
Se sono cavoli suoi, come è, non è nè logico nè dovuto parlargliene.
In questo caso i figli non c'entrano nulla, le malelingue non gli faranno più danni di quello che possono fare già adesso.
Sei tu che hai un soprassalto di negazione?


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Lo sai che io ti apprezzo infinitamente Dave.
> Sono sempre stata d'accordo con quello che dicevi e facevi, o cercavi di fare.
> 
> Mi permetto di dirti che solo in questo caso agisci apparentemente in contrasto a quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri dichiarati.
> ...


In realtà hai anche ragione... mi stavo domandando anch'io di che mi preoccupo? Forse mi preoccupo più del fatto che lui potesse diventare il nuovo papà dei miei figli? Forse è così, una riflessione dettata da egoismo, ma forse non solo egoismo bensì preoccupazione di rimanere solo...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> In realtà hai anche ragione... mi stavo domandando anch'io di che mi preoccupo? Forse mi preoccupo più del fatto che lui potesse diventare il nuovo papà dei miei figli? Forse è così, una riflessione dettata da egoismo, ma forse non solo egoismo bensì preoccupazione di rimanere solo...



La tua preoccupazione è umana, e comprensibile... ma ingiustificata... i tuoi figli saranno sempre e solo tuoi, e solo tu sarai il loro padre, perchè sei tu che li consoci, che li hai cresciuti, che li ami come un padre.

Ti suggerisco due punti di riflessione che spero ti aiutino un pochino -poco poco.

Uno. E' assai improbabile che il tizio lascia davvero la famiglia per mettersi con tua moglie. Davvero. Quindi è assai improbabile che si trasferisca a casa tua, e che viva davvero una quotidianeità con loro. Anche se questo avvenisse, è più probabile che i tuoi figli sentano avversione per lui, pittosto che lo considerino un padre...

Due. Pensa ai tuoi genitori. Oddio, ehm, è vero, adesso che me ne ricordo, che tuo padre non era un granchè... scusa... bè, sappi che tutti quelli che hanno avuto la fortuna di avere un padre decente, ti confermeranno che il rapporto col padre, come è quello con la madre, è particolare, intimo, e unico. Se tu lo coltivi come stai facendo, nulla potrà distruggerlo. Garantito


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> La tua preoccupazione è umana, e comprensibile... ma ingiustificata... i tuoi figli saranno sempre e solo tuoi, e solo tu sarai il loro padre, perchè sei tu che li consoci, che li hai cresciuti, che li ami come un padre.
> 
> Ti suggerisco due punti di riflessione che spero ti aiutino un pochino -poco poco.
> 
> ...


Ciao Senzasperanze, grazie mille per le tue riflessioni.
1) E' vero, ma chi mi dice che non stia già separandosi o divorziando?
2) Vero anceh questo. Non ho esperienze del genere, quindi non so se quanto dici corrisponderà in futuro anche a me. So solo che mio cugino, ad esempio, è separato da 1 anno circa e ogni tanto ha i figli con lui. Lui dice che sono sereni, contenti e tranquilli. Se sento mia zia o mia madre, dicono di no. A chi credere?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Senzasperanze, grazie mille per le tue riflessioni.
> 1) *E' vero, ma chi mi dice che non stia già separandosi o divorziando?*
> 2) Vero anceh questo. Non ho esperienze del genere, quindi non so se quanto dici corrisponderà in futuro anche a me. So solo che mio cugino, ad esempio, è separato da 1 anno circa e ogni tanto ha i figli con lui. *Lui dice che sono sereni, contenti e tranquilli. Se sento mia zia o mia madre, dicono di no. A chi credere*?



Questo lo puoi chiedere senz'altro a tua moglie. Questi sono fatti anche tuoi, visto che una sua eventuale separazione lo porterebbe a frequentare maggiormente tua moglie e potenzialmente i tuoi figli.

Credi ad entrambi. Probabilmente quando sono col papà sono contenti... quando ne sono lontani sentono la difficoltà di una situazione coi genitori separati. Davvero, come staranno i tuoi figli dipende da te e da tua moglie. E si vede che sei un padre fantastico.
Mi raccomando solo, come ho già detto, proteggi la tua quotidianeità coi figli. Meglio far "patire" loro un pò di trambusto tra due case diverse che fargli patire la mancanza della vita con te.
Tra l'altro, è possibile anche una certa dose di "sperimentazione". Cominciate in un modo, vedete come reagiscono i figli, e adattate...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Senzasperanze, grazie mille per le tue riflessioni.
> 1) E' vero, ma chi mi dice che non stia già separandosi o divorziando?
> 2) Vero anceh questo. Non ho esperienze del genere, quindi non so se quanto dici corrisponderà in futuro anche a me. So solo che mio cugino, ad esempio, è separato da 1 anno circa e ogni tanto ha i figli con lui. Lui dice che sono sereni, contenti e tranquilli. Se sento mia zia o mia madre, dicono di no. A chi credere?


Scusa Dave, mi intrometto anch'io. 
Il fatto che io continui ad insistere sul fatto che tu stia agendo nel modo migliore, non è perchè io la pensi come te o meno, ma solo perchè ho diversi amici che si sono separati in maniere diverse e ho avuto modo di vedere la reazione dei loro figli.
Se tu riesci a essere come sei stato fino ad ora, il fatto che tua moglie vada a vivere con quell'uomo o meno non cambierà in nessun modo il tuo rapporto con i figli. Se riuscirete a non essere vincolati a ciò che il giudice stabilirà per l'affidamento tu riuscirai ad avere il tuo tempo con i tuoi bambini.
Una coppia che ha il figlio che gioca con il mio ha avuto una storia simile alla tua. Ti dico solo che ho scoperto che erano separati dopo più di due anni che li conoscevo. Lei sta con quello che è stato il suo amante lui credo abbia altre storie.
Se li vedi insieme non sembrano neanche separati, i figli il sabato dopo la partita decidono da chi andare. Vengono alla partita insieme, ovviamente il tipo di lei non c'è, e poi ognuno a casa sua e i figli vanno con chi preferiscono.
Non so perchè ma quando tu parli della tua storia io rivedo quei due e ti auguro la stessa cosa.


----------



## Sid (12 Ottobre 2010)

Io, Dave, scrivo per una curiosità. Ci stai dicendo da tempo che tua moglie e l'altro trascorrono parecchio tempo assieme: spesso in oratorio, ora anche al mattino al bar. Lui gioca con i tui figli.

Ecco, mi chiedo: e i suoi figli, che fine hanno fatto? e sua moglie?
Perchè c'è questa tranquillità nel tempo che tua moglie e lui passano assieme? 
Magari si potrebbe dire che alla luce del sole non c'è nulla da nascondere.
Ma non mi soddisfa come ipotesi. 
Insomma, in tutta questa sfacciataggine c'è qualcosa che mi stona (e non solo a me, se qualcuno si è già premurato di riferirti alcune cose).

Tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io, Dave, scrivo per una curiosità. Ci stai dicendo da tempo che tua moglie e l'altro trascorrono parecchio tempo assieme: spesso in oratorio, ora anche al mattino al bar. Lui gioca con i tui figli.
> 
> Ecco, mi chiedo: e i suoi figli, che fine hanno fatto? e sua moglie?
> Perchè c'è questa tranquillità nel tempo che tua moglie e lui passano assieme?
> ...


io ho dato per scontato che lui è all'oratorio con i suoi figli anche....
O sbaglio? Mi fai venire un dubbio..


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho dato per scontato che lui è all'oratorio con i suoi figli anche....
> O sbaglio? Mi fai venire un dubbio..



Scusate, io sono torda... che dubbio?

Pensate che lui si stia separando?


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusate, io sono torda... che dubbio?
> 
> Pensate che lui si stia separando?


No, per me con il cavolo che si separa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusate, io sono torda... che dubbio?
> 
> Pensate che lui si stia separando?


 
no no è che Sid chiedeva dei figli di lui e io ho risposto.


----------



## Sid (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusate, io sono torda... che dubbio?
> 
> Pensate che lui si stia separando?


all'inizio della storia di Dave non l'avrei detto, ma ora mi chiedo perchè gioca con i figli degli altri invece che con i suoi e perchè sua moglie (scusate l'espressione  ) non marca il territorio... eppure hanno anche trascorso le vacanze assieme. E' possibile che una donna non noti tutta una serie di particolari quantomeno ambigui?


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> all'inizio della storia di Dave non l'avrei detto, ma ora mi chiedo perchè gioca con i figli degli altri invece che con i suoi e perchè sua moglie (scusate l'espressione  ) non marca il territorio... eppure hanno anche trascorso le vacanze assieme. E' possibile che una donna non noti tutta una serie di particolari quantomeno ambigui?


Sinceramentre, a lui frega più del ammmore e quindi gioca con i figli di Dave per consquistarsi la gentil madre, il tutto provando magari anche disgusto nei figli di un altro.


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io, Dave, scrivo per una curiosità. Ci stai dicendo da tempo che tua moglie e l'altro trascorrono parecchio tempo assieme: spesso in oratorio, ora anche al mattino al bar. Lui gioca con i tui figli.
> 
> Ecco, mi chiedo: e i suoi figli, che fine hanno fatto? e sua moglie?
> Perchè c'è questa tranquillità nel tempo che tua moglie e lui passano assieme?
> ...


Vedi Sid, è una domanda che ho anche io posto stamattina a mia moglie. In tutta sincerità non mi aspetto una risposta, poiché sono fatti suoi (di lui intendo). Mi interessa però sapere per i miei figli, ma certe parole dette sia da senzasperanze che da farfalla mi danno da pensare, in positivo ovviamnete. E' chiaro che non mi posso sedere e che devo lavorare affinché tutto proceda per il meglio.


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> all'inizio della storia di Dave non l'avrei detto, ma ora mi chiedo perchè gioca con i figli degli altri invece che con i suoi e perchè sua moglie (scusate l'espressione  ) non marca il territorio... eppure hanno anche trascorso le vacanze assieme. E' possibile che una donna non noti tutta una serie di particolari quantomeno ambigui?


Caro Sid, ribadisco: non so nulla di lui e poco m'interessa. Con sua moglie ed i suoi figli sono biglie sue. Certo è che, se sua moglie non si è accorta di nulla, delle due l'una: o è torda fino all'inverosimile, o sa tutto, tace ed acconsente.
E ripeto: non so nulla sul fatto che si stia separando pure lui o meno. Tanti piccoli eventi mi lasciano supporre sia così, ma non ne ho la certezza.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi Sid, è una domanda che ho anche io posto stamattina a mia moglie. In tutta sincerità non mi aspetto una risposta, poiché sono fatti suoi (di lui intendo). Mi interessa però sapere per i miei figli, ma certe parole dette sia da senzasperanze che da farfalla mi danno da pensare, in positivo ovviamnete. E' chiaro che non mi posso sedere e che devo lavorare affinché tutto proceda per il meglio.



Un pò OT.

Quante volte leggendo le parole di qualcuno qui dentro... ho pensato...

Facciamo una grande comune dell'ammmore! 

Voglio sposare Sid, Alce, Dave, Farfalla, Marì, e tanti altri.
Viviamo tutti insieme appassionatamente, dai! :rotfl:

PS così si dividono pure le spese! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sinceramentre, a lui frega più del ammmore e quindi gioca con i figli di Dave per consquistarsi la gentil madre, *il tutto provando magari anche disgusto nei figli di un altro*.


 
Dio mio ma oggi non ne scrivi una giusta.
Ovviamente il dubbio che anche questo sia orribile agli occhi di Dave non ti è nemmeno venuto:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Un pò OT.
> 
> Quante volte leggendo le parole di qualcuno qui dentro... ho pensato...
> 
> ...


io ci stò:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dio mio ma oggi non ne scrivi una giusta.
> Ovviamente il dubbio che anche questo sia orribile agli occhi di Dave non ti è nemmeno venuto:incazzato::incazzato:



Si vede che oggi non è giornata per lui... ma anche io sto un pò sottosopra, chissà perchè.

Ehi, che ne dici di sposarmi cara?


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Vi aggiorno live: domani sera vado dall'avvocato a prendere questa famosa lettera. Sarà una raccomandata a mano, con accettazione da entrambe le parti per un accordo in cui io propongo e lei accetta in toto le nuove condizioni di non-coabitazione. Tre su tre avvocati mi hanno praticamente detto che funziona così e non c'è il rischio di addebito della separazione, anche perché di separazione vera e propria in termini legislativi, non si può parlare al momento. 

Finalmente, oserei dire.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno live: domani sera vado dall'avvocato a prendere questa famosa lettera. Sarà una raccomandata a mano, con accettazione da entrambe le parti per un accordo in cui io propongo e lei accetta in toto le nuove condizioni di non-coabitazione. Tre su tre avvocati mi hanno praticamente detto che funziona così e non c'è il rischio di addebito della separazione, anche perché di separazione vera e propria in termini legislativi, non si può parlare al momento.
> 
> Finalmente, oserei dire.



Scusa se mi ripeto Dave... forse ne hai già parlato ma mi sembra che con la casa in affitto che stai cercando le cose potrebbero essere diverse... e se non mi rispondi non te lo chiedo più, tranquillo...

Come vivranno i vostri figli? Dove? Staranno anche con te?


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusa se mi ripeto Dave... forse ne hai già parlato ma mi sembra che con la casa in affitto che stai cercando le cose potrebbero essere diverse... e se non mi rispondi non te lo chiedo più, tranquillo...
> 
> Come vivranno i vostri figli? Dove? Staranno anche con te?


Non ti preoccupare, ti rispondo eccome. Mia madre ha acconsentito alla casa al lago (la chiamo così). Credo che, se non da questo fine settimana, dal prossimo, andrò a vivere lì.
Per i bambini: la mattina farò il possibile per andare a prenderli e portarli a scuola (così da rimanere un po' con loro); la sera passerò a prendere la grande in oratorio - fa scuola calcio - due volte a sett.; più o meno un fine settimana a testa saranno con me, li prendo il venerdì sera tornando dal lavoro e riportandoli indietro la domenica (anzi, verrà lei a prenderli, mica posso sempre muovermi io!).
Vivranno comunque nell'attuale casa.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, ti rispondo eccome. Mia madre ha acconsentito alla casa al lago (la chiamo così). Credo che, se non da questo fine settimana, dal prossimo, andrò a vivere lì.
> Per i bambini: la mattina farò il possibile per andare a prenderli e portarli a scuola (così da rimanere un po' con loro); la sera passerò a prendere la grande in oratorio - fa scuola calcio - due volte a sett.; più o meno un fine settimana a testa saranno con me, li prendo il venerdì sera tornando dal lavoro e riportandoli indietro la domenica (anzi, verrà lei a prenderli, mica posso sempre muovermi io!).
> Vivranno comunque nell'attuale casa.



Piccola proposta. I vostri figli sono abbastanza grandi per pensare a questa situazione, quando si saranno un pò "ambientati".

Se sei in grado di andarli a prendere la mattina, potreste, tu e tua moglie, chiedere loro se gli andrebbe di passare anche una settimana con te. Una al mese, o una ogni due, o due al mese...
Coinvolgerli nella riorganizzazione della loro vita. Li conosci tu, sai se hanno una maturità sufficiente per decidere cosa li renderebbe più sereni. Senza caricarli della responsabilità di "non offendere nessuno", ovviamente.
Ripeto, sapete voi come reagirebbero a questa domanda.

io, semplicemente, spero che tu riesca a farli vivere anche con te...

Il fatto è che non ti vedo tanto a combattere per tenere i figli con te più tempo. Pensi alla loro comodità e magari limiti quelle che ritieni "pretese".
Ma vivere col papà è un bene per loro, che secondo me sopravanza il piccolo fastidio di gestire due case... ma è una mia opinione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno live: domani sera vado dall'avvocato a prendere questa famosa lettera. Sarà una raccomandata a mano, con accettazione da entrambe le parti per un accordo in cui io propongo e lei accetta in toto le nuove condizioni di non-coabitazione. Tre su tre avvocati mi hanno praticamente detto che funziona così e non c'è il rischio di addebito della separazione, anche perché di separazione vera e propria in termini legislativi, non si può parlare al momento.
> 
> Finalmente, oserei dire.


Occhio, dave, Ormai hai tirato dentro gli avvocati, ma se tra te e tua moglie ci fosse buon accordo riguardo la separazione, potresti farne a meno. dai un'occhiata qui:
http://punto-informatico.it/652_2/PI/News/separazione-legale-senza-avvocati.aspx


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Piccola proposta. I vostri figli sono abbastanza grandi per pensare a questa situazione, quando si saranno un pò "ambientati".
> 
> Se sei in grado di andarli a prendere la mattina, potreste, tu e tua moglie, chiedere loro se gli andrebbe di passare anche una settimana con te. Una al mese, o una ogni due, o due al mese...
> Coinvolgerli nella riorganizzazione della loro vita. Li conosci tu, sai se hanno una maturità sufficiente per decidere cosa li renderebbe più sereni. Senza caricarli della responsabilità di "non offendere nessuno", ovviamente.
> ...


 

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## minnie (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio, dave, Ormai hai tirato dentro gli avvocati, ma se tra te e tua moglie ci fosse buon accordo riguardo la separazione, potresti farne a meno. dai un'occhiata qui:
> http://punto-informatico.it/652_2/PI/News/separazione-legale-senza-avvocati.aspx


occorre informarsi se il Tribunale competente accetta la separazione senza assistenza di un legale. Non sono molti quelli che lo consentono...
è una cricca....


----------



## dave.one (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio, dave, Ormai hai tirato dentro gli avvocati, ma se tra te e tua moglie ci fosse buon accordo riguardo la separazione, potresti farne a meno. dai un'occhiata qui:
> http://punto-informatico.it/652_2/PI/News/separazione-legale-senza-avvocati.aspx


Ciao Alce, forse non mi sono spiegato bene e me ne scuso: non è una vera separazione. E' solo che verrà meno l'obbligo di coabitazione, mentre, per il resto, tutto seguirà ad essere come è sempre stato. In pratica ci accordiamo perché quest'obbligo non ci sia più, dandone motivazioni, e, in secondo luogo, affinché io (la parte in partenza) non possa essere oggetto di rivalsa in futuro.
Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Un pò OT.
> 
> Quante volte leggendo le parole di qualcuno qui dentro... ho pensato...
> 
> ...


Tesoro!
Purtroppo io da due anni e mezzo non indosso nemmeno più  la fede che mi legherebbe alla mia signora (e pensare a come ne ero orgoglioso, prima! Sigh!).

Certo che non guardi proprio in faccia a nessuno, eh! "Ommene", "fimmene", "compromessi storici", e chi più ne ha più ne metta!
Ma guarda te questa che sembra una "cherubina", e invece.......! 

Comunque se mi vuoi come amante, parliamone, tanto qui oramai...... 
















(infame, eh? :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alce, forse non mi sono spiegato bene e me ne scuso: non è una vera separazione. E' solo che verrà meno l'obbligo di coabitazione, mentre, per il resto, tutto seguirà ad essere come è sempre stato. In pratica ci accordiamo perché quest'obbligo non ci sia più, dandone motivazioni, e, in secondo luogo, affinché io (la parte in partenza) non possa essere oggetto di rivalsa in futuro.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro.


Figurati! Mea culpa: mica ho letto tutto, sai?


----------



## Anna A (12 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alce, forse non mi sono spiegato bene e me ne scuso: non è una vera separazione. E' solo che verrà meno l'obbligo di coabitazione, mentre, per il resto, tutto seguirà ad essere come è sempre stato. In pratica ci accordiamo perché quest'obbligo non ci sia più, dandone motivazioni, e, in secondo luogo, affinché io (la parte in partenza) non possa essere oggetto di rivalsa in futuro.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro.


solo se vivi nel mondo dei sogni... ma neanche..
nel senso che quel che non viene regolamentato potrebbe poi ritorcersi contro di te in futuro. 
non ce la faccio a capire come fai a fare.. ma se a te va bene così...


----------



## minnie (12 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Un pò OT.
> 
> Quante volte leggendo le parole di qualcuno qui dentro... ho pensato...
> 
> ...


 
bellissimo!!!  ti quoto non potendo smeraldarti....... posso entrare nella comune?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> bellissimo!!! ti quoto non potendo smeraldarti....... posso entrare nella comune?


 


Vorrei far notare che tra i nominati da Senza l'unico maschietto sono io!
:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare che tra i nominati da Senza l'unico maschietto sono io!
> :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


E chi ti tiene più adesso......


----------



## Amarax (13 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao amarax. Non è facile capire cosa provo: da un lato è una  liberazione, perché so che, detto molto banalmente: "occhio non vede,  cuore non duole". Dall'altra parte, mi rendo conto che, se dovessi  rimanere in casa e continuare la vita attuale, sarebbe un lento,  inesorabile suicidio. Riusciresti a vivere con un... fratello o una  sorella, dopo che quest'ultimo è stato non solo tuo marito o moglie, ma  anche amore? Cioé, quella stessa persona per la quale hai provato un  forte sentimento e che, alla fine, non è stato ricambiato?
> Quindi, tutto sommato, meglio tagliare i ponti al più presto, senza ripensamenti nè dietro-front.
> Non  c'è nulla di più doloroso del sentirsi dire "non ti amo più", "non  provo più attrazione per te". E' sminuente, avvilente e ti lascia un  senso di perdizione e smarrimento.
> In ogni caso, devo rialzare la  testa, seppur a fatica, e ricominciare a camminare. Con l'augurio che  tutto si risolva per il meglio.



Quando leggo di questo genere di sentimenti penso che c'è un punto di non ritorno per  il tradito .
Una paralisi delle emozioni che coinvolgono l'anima a impedire di soffrire ancora.
Dave ti capisco.

Io non ho vissuto il "non ti amo più" ma il "amo due donne" e non è stato meno devastante ed ora ho un equilibrio assurdo . Nonostante tutto sto qui, attrice a beneficio degli altri...
Poi penso che mi hanno rovinato la vita ed io da deficiente glie l'ho permesso.

Tu non lo permettere.


----------



## Amarax (13 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me, non ti dice questo sia per non farti soffrire inutilmente -lo penso davvero...al punto in cui stanno le cose, dirti che lo vede che cambierebbe? Una sofferenza in più, e basta - sia per vergogna, o semplicemente perchè ormai pensa che non siano più fatti tuoi e che lei può fare quel che vuole...
> Metterei un misto di queste cose.
> 
> A questo punto, chiediti cosa preferiresti...* vuoi davvero che lei ti dica sinceramente quando e come lo vede?*
> Se per te è importante che lei non ti menta... diglielo... ma in effetti,* se io fossi nella sua situazione, non te lo direi..*.




Guarda che in queste situazioni, con il *sapere* nasce il bisogno di sapere tutto. Si cerca la verità che non lascia spazio alla più piccola speranza.
E le bugie e il non detto feriscono più della verità.

Io lo direi ed avrei voluto saperlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda che in queste situazioni, con il *sapere* nasce il bisogno di sapere tutto. Si cerca la verità che non lascia spazio alla più piccola speranza.
> E *le bugie e il non detto feriscono più della verità*.
> 
> Io lo direi ed avrei voluto saperlo.


 
Si, terribilmente.
Sul non detto si costruiscono i castelli di fantasia più inverosimili, alimentato ciò dalla paranoia, dal senso di accerchiamento, di minaccia, di solitudine nel quale sprofonda chi subisce un tradimento.
Il problema è che la paranoia fa sì che pure le cose dette non siano sufficienti, ed ecco che approfittando della mancanza di qualche particolare fa partire di nuovo la dolorosissima fantasia.
Eppure nella mia esperienza le paranoie sono esplose solo dopo un certo livello.
Sulle prime, quando credevo che il tizio fosse uno di cui sapevo si potesse aver buona opinione come persona, e consapevole del fatto che il mio matrimonio era già minato da altre cose, addirittura offrii aiuto a mia moglie affinché potesse portare avanti la sua storia.
I primi pensieri andarono alle questioni logistiche legate al bambino, dato che il tizio è di Zurigo e presumevo che lei sarebbe andata a vivere con lui. Non mi posi al momento altri interrogativi.
Solo dopo, quando scoprii che la figura che si era introdotta nella mia famiglia non era quella del brav'uomo ma  a me appariva come quella del furbetto "strasciamudaand", allora si che cominciai a voler sapere tutto.
Due erano i fattori in gioco: il mio senso protettivo nei confronti di mia moglie ed il confronto tra maschi, cretino questo ma miseramente inevitabile.
Alla fine riuscii per un certo periodo ad adattarmi anche a questo, "rassicurato" almeno un pochino da mia moglie. Arrivai perfino a pensare che per mio figlio sarebbe stata pure un'esperienza particolare quella di avere un genitore che viveva su una barca a vela a Capo Verde.
Poi crollai, daccordo, ma la mia idea di non essere "proprietario" di nessuno rimase sempre.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, terribilmente.
> *Sul non detto si costruiscono i castelli di fantasia più inverosimili, alimentato ciò dalla paranoia, dal senso di accerchiamento, di minaccia, di solitudine nel quale sprofonda chi subisce un tradimento*.
> Il problema è che la paranoia fa sì che pure le cose dette non siano sufficienti, ed ecco che approfittando della mancanza di qualche particolare fa partire di nuovo la dolorosissima fantasia.
> Eppure nella mia esperienza le paranoie sono esplose solo dopo un certo livello.
> ...


terribile
e terribilmente vero
e orribilmente simile alla mia esperienza anche se per motivazioni parzialmente diverse


----------



## dave.one (13 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, terribilmente.
> Sul non detto si costruiscono i castelli di fantasia più inverosimili, alimentato ciò dalla paranoia, dal senso di accerchiamento, di minaccia, di solitudine nel quale sprofonda chi subisce un tradimento.
> Il problema è che la paranoia fa sì che pure le cose dette non siano sufficienti, ed ecco che approfittando della mancanza di qualche particolare fa partire di nuovo la dolorosissima fantasia.
> Eppure nella mia esperienza le paranoie sono esplose solo dopo un certo livello.
> ...


Ciao Alce. Posso solo quotarti che la sensazione di essere "preso in giro" è la più avvilente che c'è. E' una sorta di insulto all'intelligenza. Come è già stato detto, chi tradisce ha un paio di fettone di salame sugli occhi che non gli permette di vedere le cose con obiettività, e che quindi non fanno altro che cercare di proteggere l'apparenza a scapito della ragionevolezza.
Non conosco lui, non so chi è. Però un dubbio mi è sempre venuto in mente: come si può reputare una persona "brava, ragionevole ed obiettiva" se, sposato con tre figli a carico ti sei cercato una nuova storia con un'altra persona, anch'essa sposata con tre figli in groppa? Dove sono il buon senso ed il rispetto in tutto ciò? Ritengo che, in fin dei conti, pensare prima di agire sia d'obbligo, sempre. Certo, al cuore non si comanda, ma, diamine: bisognerebbe sempre avere aperta una rosa di opzioni davanti ad un cambio di vita così drastico, scegliendo quella meno dolorosa e più rispettosa per tutte le persone coinvolte...
Utopia, lo so, ma ogni tanto fermarsi, sedersi, tirare un bel respiro e pensare, sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare prima di agire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alce. Posso solo quotarti che la sensazione di essere "preso in giro" è la più avvilente che c'è. E' una sorta di insulto all'intelligenza. Come è già stato detto, chi tradisce ha un paio di fettone di salame sugli occhi che non gli permette di vedere le cose con obiettività, e che quindi non fanno altro che cercare di proteggere l'apparenza a scapito della ragionevolezza.
> Non conosco lui, non so chi è. Però un dubbio mi è sempre venuto in mente: come si può reputare una persona "brava, ragionevole ed obiettiva" se, sposato con tre figli a carico ti sei cercato una nuova storia con un'altra persona, anch'essa sposata con tre figli in groppa? Dove sono il buon senso ed il rispetto in tutto ciò? Ritengo che, in fin dei conti, pensare prima di agire sia d'obbligo, sempre. Certo, al cuore non si comanda, ma, diamine: bisognerebbe sempre avere aperta una rosa di opzioni davanti ad un cambio di vita così drastico, scegliendo quella meno dolorosa e più rispettosa per tutte le persone coinvolte...
> Utopia, lo so, ma ogni tanto fermarsi, sedersi, tirare un bel respiro e pensare, sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare prima di agire.


 
Nella mia storia, fortunatamente, sia il tizio che credevo io, sia poi l'altro sono single, quindi non ho subito il trauma almeno di quel dubbio di cui parli.
Certo che sentir parlare di persone che non stanno bene con il conuige, millantano di non esserci *mai* o quasi mai stati bene e poi...... ti sfornano tre figli....... beh, qualche pensiero non può non farlo sorgere.
Poi ti viene da pensare: avranno affrontato la storia dei figli con la stessa superficialità usata per il matrimonio....... come non pensare che la stessa cosa valga ora per il rapporto con l'amante........?
Fatto resta che al di là della dovuta tutela per i figli e per i propri interessi economici, il resto sono questioni che non riguardano più il coniuge abbandonato.
Io mi sono fatto menate assurde in qualità di "difensore" di mia moglie dagli attacchi di un disgraziato sciupafemmine, e poi ho capito che quello più sciupato, a parte me, era proprio sto tizio che si era presa una sbandata potente.
Il tradimento, ho quindi capito, va preso da parte del tradito come un'occasione per ritrovare sè stesso ed il proprio valore/equilibrio personale.
Quello di percepire sicurezza di sè è il primo passo per poter conservare il giusto rapporto con i figli e con l'ex coniuge, non sentendosi attaccato dalle figure esterne e potendo così rppresentare un saldo approdo per i primi ed acquisire la miglior collaborazione dal secondo.


----------



## dave.one (13 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nella mia storia, fortunatamente, sia il tizio che credevo io, sia poi l'altro sono single, quindi non ho subito il trauma almeno di quel dubbio di cui parli.
> Certo che sentir parlare di persone che non stanno bene con il conuige, millantano di non esserci *mai* o quasi mai stati bene e poi...... ti sfornano tre figli....... beh, qualche pensiero non può non farlo sorgere.
> Poi ti viene da pensare: avranno affrontato la storia dei figli con la stessa superficialità usata per il matrimonio....... come non pensare che la stessa cosa valga ora per il rapporto con l'amante........?
> Fatto resta che al di là della dovuta tutela per i figli e per i propri interessi economici, il resto sono questioni che non riguardano più il coniuge abbandonato.
> ...


Posso solo quotarti: sono cose che continuo a pensare e continuo a volermi inculcare come basi da cui ripartire per una nuova vita. Mi fa piacere che tu le abbia messe nero su bianco.
Grazie e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alce. Posso solo quotarti che la sensazione di essere "preso in giro" è la più avvilente che c'è. E' una sorta di insulto all'intelligenza. Come è già stato detto, chi tradisce ha un paio di fettone di salame sugli occhi che non gli permette di vedere le cose con obiettività, e che quindi non fanno altro che cercare di proteggere l'apparenza a scapito della ragionevolezza.
> Non conosco lui, non so chi è. Però un dubbio mi è sempre venuto in mente: *come si può reputare una persona "brava, ragionevole ed obiettiva" se, sposato con tre figli a carico ti sei cercato una nuova storia con un'altra persona*, anch'essa sposata con tre figli in groppa? Dove sono il buon senso ed il rispetto in tutto ciò? Ritengo che, in fin dei conti, pensare prima di agire sia d'obbligo, sempre. Certo, al cuore non si comanda, ma, diamine: bisognerebbe sempre avere aperta una rosa di opzioni davanti ad un cambio di vita così drastico, scegliendo quella meno dolorosa e più rispettosa per tutte le persone coinvolte...
> Utopia, lo so, ma ogni tanto fermarsi, sedersi, tirare un bel respiro e pensare, sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare prima di agire.


non so come si fa
ma a me è successo

io ho creduto che lui l'amasse
e non potendo smettere di stimarlo, ho creduto alla valutazione che ne aveva sicuramente fatto

ho creduto
mi ci sono macerata 
ho preso atto che il suo amore per me si era spento
ma con lei sarebbe stato felice
ho cercato modi per mettermi da parte per non turbare la felicità che avrebbe potuto avere

alcune cose non mi tornavano ma non avevo la forza di concentrarmici

la sera della "rivelazione" avevo avuto come un flash, avevo detto che questa persona era distruttiva
ebbene col tempo quell'iniziale intuizione, poi subito accantonata, è risultata addirittura riduttiva

ma penso che, anche se assurdo, credere che l'altro/a sia una brava persona (anche contro l'evidenza) in certe fasi possa essere un meccanismo di autodifesa del tradito


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> bellissimo!!!  ti quoto non potendo smeraldarti....... posso entrare nella comune?





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare che tra i nominati da Senza l'unico maschietto sono io!
> :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:





farfalla ha detto:


> E chi ti tiene più adesso......



Minnie sei la benvenuta nella comune! Che bello, pensa a quanti babysitter avrai!!! E io mi potrò spupazzare un pò un bimbo piccolo... eheheheh...

Alce... mai parlare imprudentemente... adesso che ho notato che sei l'unico maschietto vedrò di rimediare....


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Minnie sei la benvenuta nella comune! Che bello, pensa a quanti babysitter avrai!!! E io mi potrò spupazzare un pò un bimbo piccolo... eheheheh...
> 
> Alce... mai parlare imprudentemente... *adesso che ho notato che sei l'unico maschietto vedrò di rimediare.... *











:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



BUONGIORNO ​


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> BUONGIORNO ​



Buongiorno a te carissima!!!!

Oggi mi gira meglio 

Allora che dici, vieni a vivere con noi? Mi sposi? Che piatti sai cucinare?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te carissima!!!!
> 
> Oggi mi gira meglio
> 
> Allora che dici, vieni a vivere con noi? Mi sposi? Che piatti sai cucinare?


NO, per favore ... nel prossimo matrimonio non fatemi cucinare


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, per favore ... nel prossimo matrimonio non fatemi cucinare



Ok. Cucino io e tu.... chiacchieri mentre spignatto! :up: Mi versi un bicchiere di rosso per favore?


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok. Cucino io e tu.... chiacchieri mentre spignatto! :up: Mi versi un bicchiere di rosso per favore?


:cincin2:

Alla tua!



Ora andiamo via da questo 3d ​


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ora andiamo via da questo 3d ​



Hai ragione. Mi spiace, tendo ad essere molto disinvolta con gli OT perchè a me personalmente non danno alcun fastidio, ma cercherò di starci più attenta, grazie di avermelo fatto notare


----------



## dave.one (13 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so come si fa
> ma a me è successo
> 
> io ho creduto che lui l'amasse
> ...


Probabilmente hai ragione tu. Lo evinco dal fatto che lui manco lo conosco. Ragiono solo su dati obiettivi. In più tieni in conto che mia moglie, di lui, non mi parla. Quindi altri riscontri non ne ho.
Sicuramente è pura autodifesa la mia, ovvero cerco di difendere - marcare - il mio territorio e fare in modo che nessuno me lo occupi.
Dire che lui è una brava persona oppure no, cioè, se mi posso fidare del fatto che mia moglie si metta in buone mani, è un po' egoistico: se, come credo, in futuro non avrò nessun tipo di relazione affettiva con mia moglie, che senso ha pensarci a questo punto? Al massimo potrei preoccuparmi per i miei bimbi. Questo avrebbe senso.
Ma un passo alla volta, c'è tanto tempo e tanto da lavorare.


----------



## dave.one (13 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo se vivi nel mondo dei sogni... ma neanche..
> nel senso che quel che non viene regolamentato potrebbe poi ritorcersi contro di te in futuro.
> non ce la faccio a capire come fai a fare.. ma se a te va bene così...


Anna (è un bellissimo nome, non posso fare a meno di non notarlo...), non so nemmeno io come faccio a fare così. Ma mi è sembrato il modo più naturale, meno "compromettente", meno rigido per tutti. Lascia spazio per gestire come meglio si deve il tempo a disposizione, e fin'ora, siamo entrambi d'accordo su tutto e sulla gestione futura della nuova situazione.
Non posso dire che sarà tutto rose e fiori da adesso, qualcosa di sicuro cambierà nel futuro, anche perché gli equilibri si modificano, così come le esigenze di ognuno.
Staremo a vedere non mancherò di informarti - con la speranza che tutto migliori.


----------



## minnie (14 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, per favore ... nel prossimo matrimonio non fatemi cucinare


cucino io, mi piace tanto!! Basta che mentre sto ai fornelli mi guardate il pupo!:mrgreen:

... scusa l'intromissione dave...


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, solo una piccola cosetta che non ti farà male. L'altro è un figlio di puttana di prima categoria, lo è e lo sarà, per piacere non cadere vittima del buonismo nel dire che non sai com'è e che non lo conosci, un uomo che si scopa la donna di un altro come lo chiameresti? Stronzo, semplicemente uno stronzo e di certo una persona che tu puoi decidere non debba avere nulla a che vedere con l'educazione dei tuoi figli.


----------



## dave.one (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, solo una piccola cosetta che non ti farà male. L'altro è un figlio di puttana di prima categoria, lo è e lo sarà, per piacere non cadere vittima del buonismo nel dire che non sai com'è e che non lo conosci, un uomo che si scopa la donna di un altro come lo chiameresti? Stronzo, semplicemente uno stronzo e di certo una persona che tu puoi decidere non debba avere nulla a che vedere con l'educazione dei tuoi figli.


Ciao Daniele, so che non mi farà male.
Sai: si può essere un figlio di puttana che per amore fa una gran cazzata. Di quello ti do anche ragione. Spero solo mia moglie sappia quello che fa, io più di metterla in guardia (anche se non dovrei), altro non posso fare.
Però può anche essere un ottimo padre (per i suoi propri figli), non credi? E le due cose sono completamente slegate l'una dall'altra.
Comunque, se la prima cosa non mi tange, la seconda mi tange quando i miei di figli vengono tirati in ballo, perché, alla fin delle fiere, io sono responsabile per loro tanto quanto mia moglie, mentre lui non lo è per nulla.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Però può anche essere un ottimo padre (per i suoi propri figli), non credi? E le due cose sono completamente slegate l'una dall'altra.


Non credo e telo dico chiaro e tondo il perchè!
L'amore come tu ben sai è un sentimento che va coltivato, sia da una parte che dall'altra e quando ci sono problemi si dovrebbe parlare, siamo daccordo?
Nella realtà di chi tradisce quelli non parlano e quando tutto per loro (ma solo per loro) va male cercano altrove le loro mancanze.
Parliamo di un genitore che preferisce sfasciare una famiglia piuttosto che cercare di risolvere i problemi alla base, non sempre è possibile e quando non si riesce c'è il divorzio, ma sai bene come me che una persona che manco ci prova semplicemente vuol dire che ama se stessa maggiormente persino dei suoi figli, perchè la separazione ed un divorzio con essi è quanto mai da evitare.
Lo sai cosa prova un uomo quando si approcia ad una donna, non dirmi che ti innamori come Dante di Beatrice!!! Quando ci si conosce e tutto il resto non c'è amore, c'è interesse ma in nome dei figli si potrebbe benissimo almeno da parte maschile evitare questo...ma lui non l'ha fatto!
Caro Dave, lui ha dato un dolore ai suoi figli (come lo ha fatto tua moglie, non tu o sua moglie!!!) o lo darà, dimmi allora è un ottimo padre uno che per se stesso crea dolore nei propri figli?
Tu sei un buon padre, tu e non lui, e le cose non sono affatto slegate dalla educazione che uno ha.
Dimmi quel uomo che educazione potrebbe dare ai propri figli? Lo sai che un fedifrago per i figli è quanto di meno autorevole quando si parla di certi argomenti? Un ragazzo di mia conoscenza disse alla madre che non accettava da lei commenti morali visto che se ne era andata con un uomo e come dargli torto????
Dave, tu sei un buon padre, tu e non lui, quello è solo un uomo in preda alle bizze del proprio pene!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo e telo dico chiaro e tondo il perchè!
> L'amore come tu ben sai è un sentimento che va coltivato, sia da una parte che dall'altra e quando ci sono problemi si dovrebbe parlare, siamo daccordo?
> Nella realtà di chi tradisce quelli non parlano e quando tutto per loro (ma solo per loro) va male cercano altrove le loro mancanze.
> Parliamo di un genitore che preferisce sfasciare una famiglia piuttosto che cercare di risolvere i problemi alla base, non sempre è possibile e quando non si riesce c'è il divorzio, ma sai bene come me che una persona che manco ci prova semplicemente vuol dire che ama se stessa maggiormente persino dei suoi figli, perchè la separazione ed un divorzio con essi è quanto mai da evitare.
> ...


Non so se riesco a contenere i toni.....Ma porca di quella vacca Daniele, conosco padri separati che sono genitori migliori di uomini che vivono in casa con i loro figli.
Padri che hanno lasciato la loro famiglia, perchè innamorati di altre donne e semplicemente perchè non amavano più le loro compagne
Questo non ha impedito loro di essere presenti con i loro figli.
E anche per i figli spesso è meglio crescere con i genitori separati che hanno un buon rapporto piuttosto che con due genitori che non si sopportano.
Lo capisci che i figli si accorgono quando si finge che tutto vada bene?
Sono stufa marcia dell'equazione uomo/donna traditore/traditrice = cattivo padre/cattiva madre.
E non me lo chiedere, te lo dico io: si parlo perchè mi sento coinvolta in prima persona e ne ho le palle piene.



Mi scuso con Dave, che continua ad avere tutta la mia ammirazione per come sa comprendere e per come sta agendo.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se riesco a contenere i toni.....Ma porca di quella vacca Daniele, conosco padri separati che sono genitori migliori di uomini che vivono in casa con i loro figli.
> Padri che hanno lasciato la loro famiglia, perchè innamorati di altre donne e semplicemente perchè non amavano più le loro compagne
> Questo non ha impedito loro di essere presenti con i loro figli.
> E anche per i figli spesso è meglio crescere con i genitori separati che hanno un buon rapporto piuttosto che con due genitori che non si sopportano.
> ...



io oggi ci rinuncio, non ce la faccio proprio a seguire Daniele. Ha scritto un post simile anche da un'altra parte, ma per oggi mollo. Se tu vuoi continuare, hai tutta la mia solidarietà morale, e la mia infinita soddisfazione a non farlo io


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

Traditore/traditrice non sono madri o padri pessimi, sono persone pessime che è ben diverso!!! Poi c'è chi si pente di quello ce ha fatto, ma chi lo fa davvero? Non è detto che torni nel matrimonio, ma è chi è capace di non far soffrire ulteriormente le altre persone. Secondo me un traditore che segue il suo sogno con la persona con cui tradisce mai e poi mai sarà una brava persona, mai e poi mai sarà una persona degna di fiducia, mai e poi mai sarà una persona degna di rispetto, perchè è passata su a molte persone e si giustifica con la parola "innamoramento" cosa che posso comprendere da parte delle donne, ma per gli uomini no!!! Non ci credo se non sono come Ricky Martin o Tiziano Ferro! Il resto sono solo parole usate alle quali neppure ci si crede e gran parte delle volte un uomo si è ricreato una vita con l'amante perchè era comodo così! Perchè scoperto è dovuto andare via di casa! 
Una ottima persona che era in questo forum era un traditore, lo rispettavo e mi piaceva come persona ma fu anche traditore, ma almeno alla fin fine non si è mai nascosto dietro puttanate bestiali da harmony!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Traditore/traditrice non sono madri o padri pessimi, sono persone pessime che è ben diverso!!! Poi c'è chi si pente di quello ce ha fatto, ma chi lo fa davvero? Non è detto che torni nel matrimonio, ma è chi è capace di non far soffrire ulteriormente le altre persone. Secondo me un traditore che segue il suo sogno con la persona con cui tradisce mai e poi mai sarà una brava persona, mai e poi mai sarà una persona degna di fiducia, mai e poi mai sarà una persona degna di rispetto, perchè è passata su a molte persone e si giustifica con la parola "innamoramento" cosa che posso comprendere da parte delle donne, ma per gli uomini no!!! *Non ci credo se non sono come Ricky Martin o Tiziano Ferro!* Il resto sono solo parole usate alle quali neppure ci si crede e gran parte delle volte un uomo si è ricreato una vita con l'amante perchè era comodo così! Perchè scoperto è dovuto andare via di casa!
> Una ottima persona che era in questo forum era un traditore, lo rispettavo e mi piaceva come persona ma fu anche traditore, ma almeno alla fin fine non si è mai nascosto dietro puttanate bestiali da harmony!


No tu non ci credi perchè non ti capaciti che ci siano uomini al mondo in grado di amare. E non c'entra essere gay o meno.
Pure omofobo, andiamo bene
Sono uomini molto più di quello che sei tu. Loro hanno sentimenti e cuore che tu non sai neanche che esistono. Me le tiri proprio fuori, giuro.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono uomini molto più di quello che sei tu. Loro hanno sentimenti e cuore che tu non sai neanche che esistono. Me le tiri proprio fuori, giuro.


Sanno amare??? E che serve saper amare se non sai essere giusto? L'amore vale sau tutto? No! Bisogna sapersi fermare e chiedersi se è lecito e giusto e in tal caso muoversi o fermarsi, chi non lo sa fare non è un uomo.
Tendenzialmente chi perde la testa in un rapporto maggiormente sono le donne e quindi sinceramente vedo nelle più volte l'uomo con la responsabilità di evitare puttanate...se le puttanate capitano allora semplicemente non è un uomo ma un pirla.
Farfalla, hai mai amato senza poter essere ricambiata? Ecco se mi dici di si allora capirai cosa significa mettersi da parte, se non lo sai allora non potrai mai e poi mai capire cosa significhi il saper amare.
Amare non è farsi scivolare nella passione, quello è altro, legato ma non è solo e solamente amore.
Io amo una persona e voglio il suo bene e se il suo bene è il mio sparire io sparisco...se non la amo non sparisco!
Possibile che per tutti amore è sinonimo di rapporto e non anche qualcosa di meno fisico e basso???


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sanno amare??? E che serve saper amare se non sai essere giusto? L'amore vale sau tutto? No! Bisogna sapersi fermare e chiedersi se è lecito e giusto e in tal caso muoversi o fermarsi, chi non lo sa fare non è un uomo.
> Tendenzialmente chi perde la testa in un rapporto maggiormente sono le donne e quindi sinceramente vedo nelle più volte l'uomo con la responsabilità di evitare puttanate...se le puttanate capitano allora semplicemente non è un uomo ma un pirla.
> Farfalla, hai mai amato senza poter essere ricambiata? Ecco se mi dici di si allora capirai cosa significa mettersi da parte, se non lo sai allora non potrai mai e poi mai capire cosa significhi il saper amare.
> Amare non è farsi scivolare nella passione, quello è altro, legato ma non è solo e solamente amore.
> ...


 
Senti io credo che l'amore possa finire e che ci si possa rinnamorare di un altro. questo indipendentemente dal tradire o no.
Sei partito dicendo che i traditori non sono bravi genitori e questa è un'immensa cazzata.
Non lo dico io perchè di parte, lo dice Dave, lo dice  Alce e probabilemente anche altri traditi.
Non ho mai pensato che l'amore fosse solo una cosa fisica. Tanto che se mi leggi parlo di amore verso mio marito non ho mai parlato d'amore parlando del mio amico.
Quindi ho ben chiara la differenza. 
Ma tu quando si parla di tradimento perdi completamente la lucidità.
E sei così ottuso che invece che apprezzare un uomo come Dave fai di tutto per insinuargli il dubbio che stia agendo nel modo sbagliato.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

Farfalla, io ho 20 anni di esperienza nelle brutture umane per dire che Dave si sta buttando in un pozzo senza fondo. Ma le chiappe sono le sue, non lo vedo tutelarsi a sufficienza, mentre sua moglie sa bene cosa vuole e per averlo non si curerà assolutamente di Dave, come ha già dimostrato di saper fare bene.
Lei non lo ama più...lui è diventato solo un utile orpello per i figli, quindi lei farà di tutto per spremere l'utile orpello.
Chiedimi come posso essere certo? Perchè ho imparato che le persone quando smettono di amare sono peggio dei cani e Dave ama ancora sua moglie.
Sulle bassezze di parenti e vicini io sono uno degli esperti e 20 anni di riprove una sull'altra credo che possano essere una buona prova, l'essere umano è la peggiore delle bestie, se non ci è amico o nemico ci sarà indifferente...che è molto peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, io ho 20 anni di esperienza nelle brutture umane per dire che Dave si sta buttando in un pozzo senza fondo. Ma le chiappe sono le sue, non lo vedo tutelarsi a sufficienza, mentre sua moglie sa bene cosa vuole e per averlo non si curerà assolutamente di Dave, come ha già dimostrato di saper fare bene.
> Lei non lo ama più...lui è diventato solo un utile orpello per i figli, quindi lei farà di tutto per spremere l'utile orpello.
> Chiedimi come posso essere certo? Perchè ho imparato che le persone quando smettono di amare sono peggio dei cani e Dave ama ancora sua moglie.
> Sulle bassezze di parenti e vicini io sono uno degli esperti e 20 anni di riprove una sull'altra credo che possano essere una buona prova, l'essere umano è la peggiore delle bestie, se non ci è amico o nemico ci sarà indifferente...che è molto peggio.


 
Io ringrazio Dio invece che esistano ancora persone come lui.
Comunque assomigli sempre più a qualcuno che non è più presente nel forum........Rispondi solo a quello che ti fa più comodo.....
E qui chiudo, abbiamo sputtanato fin troppo il tread di Dave.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

Io parto dall'idea he un traditore non è una bella persona e come tale è un padre o una madre inferiore ad una bella persona. Ovviamente ci sono altre cose che rendono una persona una brutta persona ma il tradimento è una di quelle.
Una persona deve essere capace di seguire gli insegnamenti che da ai propri figli, se non è capace allora che ipocrita è?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io parto dall'idea he un traditore non è una bella persona e come tale è un padre o una madre inferiore ad una bella persona. Ovviamente ci sono altre cose che rendono una persona una brutta persona ma il tradimento è una di quelle.
> Una persona deve essere capace di seguire gli insegnamenti che da ai propri figli, se non è capace allora che ipocrita è?



Oddio...

Ok, chi tradisce non è una bella persona.

Educare un figlio richiede tante cose. Tra queste, seguire i propri stessi insegnamenti. E poi, anche la capacità di ripartire se si è sbagliato, e i nostri figli sbaglieranno e avranno bisogno di sentire che noi li amiamo ancora, che possono essere ancora belle persone.
E la capacità di perdonare. La capacità di fare un passo in là e mostrare che si possono cogliere ancora le opportunità della vita senza macerarsi in improduttivi risentimenti.

Richiedere che un genitore sia perfetto è insensato, non esistono persone imperfette. Pensare che un non traditore sia automaticamente meglio come genitore di un traditore è superficiale -che ne sai se froda gli altri? fa lavorare in nero i dipendenti? getta immondizie radioattive nelle campagne? educa al razzismo e all'omofobia e all'egoismo?

Non capire che a un figlio serve anche l'altro genitore è cecità.

Amore senza senso del giusto vorrà dire poco. Ma una giustizia inflessibile che non sa amare, e che porta dopo tanto tempo a rompere definitivamente con chi non ha saputo aiutarci, pur provandoci, mi spaventa più che un pene ballerino.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Oddio...
> 
> Ok, chi tradisce non è una bella persona.
> 
> ...


 
Ti quoto tanto per cambiare....:up:
Non posso pigiarti...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti quoto tanto per cambiare....:up:
> Non posso pigiarti...



Eh, me l'ha tirato fuori a forza... io volevo lasciare a te tutto il lavoro mannaggia! :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

Un genitore deve imparare ad essere giusto a prescindere, può succedere che sbagli, ma deve anche rendere  conto nella educazione dei suoi figli dei propri errori...e se non si prende le responsabilità fugggendo da esse (come è tipico da chi si giustifica???) Auguri!!!


----------



## minnie (15 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Oddio...
> 
> Ok, chi tradisce non è una bella persona.
> 
> ...


 
ti quoto ti quoto ti quoto e vorrei poterti pigiare... ma non posso.....

e nota bene Daniele: che quota è una tradita, pure maltrattata. Giusto imparare dalle proprie esperienze, anche negative. Ma IMPARARE Daniele, non costruirci intorno un castello con tanto di fossato. 
Se mi rubano in casa, io metto una porta più robusta, non mi compro un mitra per sparare a tutti quelli che bussano.....


----------



## minnie (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un genitore deve imparare ad essere giusto a prescindere, può succedere che sbagli, ma deve anche rendere conto nella educazione dei suoi figli dei propri errori...e se non si prende le responsabilità fugggendo da esse (come è tipico da chi si giustifica???) Auguri!!!


Fugge dalle proprie responsabilità chi non affronta la situazione, non chi decide di decidere. Due genitori separati sono molto molto molto meglio di quelli che stanno insieme per forza, mano nella mano in pubblico, coltello in mano in casa. E ne conosco tanti...... preferisco un padre/madre che se ne vanno e magari si rifanno una vita piuttosto che quelli che restano sospirando tutta la vita per quell'ammmmore perduto.
Un buon genitore è quello che insegna ai figli ad affrontare la realtà, a essere coerente con se stessi con i propri punti di forza e le proprie debolezze, non quello che insegna a non perdonare e perdonarsi, essere ipocriti non è lasciare il patner per un altro. Essere ipocriti è vivere una vita di menzogne.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Fugge dalle proprie responsabilità chi non affronta la situazione, non chi decide di decidere. Due genitori separati sono molto molto molto meglio di quelli che stanno insieme per forza, mano nella mano in pubblico, coltello in mano in casa. E ne conosco tanti...... preferisco un padre/madre che se ne vanno e magari si rifanno una vita piuttosto che quelli che restano sospirando tutta la vita per quell'ammmmore perduto.
> Un buon genitore è quello che insegna ai figli ad affrontare la realtà, a essere coerente con se stessi con i propri punti di forza e le proprie debolezze, non quello che insegna a non perdonare e perdonarsi, essere ipocriti non è lasciare il patner per un altro. Essere ipocriti è vivere una vita di menzogne.


Quoto tutto
Mi spiace solo di non riuscire ad esprimermi così bene


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Fugge dalle proprie responsabilità chi non affronta la situazione, non chi decide di decidere. Due genitori separati sono molto molto molto meglio di quelli che stanno insieme per forza, mano nella mano in pubblico, coltello in mano in casa. E ne conosco tanti...... preferisco un padre/madre che se ne vanno e magari si rifanno una vita piuttosto che quelli che restano sospirando tutta la vita per quell'ammmmore perduto.
> Un buon genitore è quello che insegna ai figli ad affrontare la realtà, a essere coerente con se stessi con i propri punti di forza e le proprie debolezze, non quello che insegna a non perdonare e perdonarsi, essere ipocriti non è lasciare il patner per un altro. Essere ipocriti è vivere una vita di menzogne.



Detto in modo stupendo...
Anche io non posso pigiarti 

Ti farò babisitteraggio in più quando finalmente vivremo tutti nella nostra grande comune dell'ammore


----------



## alfeo (15 Ottobre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Oddio...
> 
> Ok, chi tradisce non è una bella persona.
> 
> ...


Ho il grosso problema di non poterti dare una reputazione positiva, poiché te l'ho già data troppo di recente.
Le tue parole sono meravigliose.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ti quoto ti quoto ti quoto e vorrei poterti pigiare... ma non posso.....
> 
> e nota bene Daniele: che quota è una tradita, pure maltrattata. Giusto imparare dalle proprie esperienze, anche negative. Ma IMPARARE Daniele, non costruirci intorno un castello con tanto di fossato.
> Se mi rubano in casa, io metto una porta più robusta, non mi compro un mitra per sparare a tutti quelli che bussano.....


Minnie, una volta andrà bene, due volte andranno bene, tre volte inziano pur a creare delle crepe, la quarta inzia a sfinire la persona, la quinta è il cedimento totale. Minnie, laverità è che non sappiamo quale sia la storia di chi ci sta davanti ed anche se ce la racconta non gli crederemo mai e quando lo uccideremo ci guarderemo in faccia giustificandoci con balle astruse.
C'è sempre un limite, quando si supera non c'è affatto ritorno.


----------



## minnie (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minnie, una volta andrà bene, due volte andranno bene, tre volte inziano pur a creare delle crepe, la quarta inzia a sfinire la persona, la quinta è il cedimento totale. Minnie, laverità è che non sappiamo quale sia la storia di chi ci sta davanti ed anche se ce la racconta non gli crederemo mai e quando lo uccideremo ci guarderemo in faccia giustificandoci con balle astruse.
> C'è sempre un limite, quando si supera non c'è affatto ritorno.


ricordati che anche l'eccesso di legittima difesa è un reato.......


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ricordati che anche l'eccesso di legittima difesa è un reato.......


Ti ricordo che reato è quello che indica la legge, non è detto che sia giusto o no. Io non considero l'eccesso di difesa un reato, anche perchè non è mai dimostrabile.


----------



## minnie (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che reato è quello che indica la legge, non è detto che sia giusto o no. Io non considero l'eccesso di difesa un reato, anche perchè non è mai dimostrabile.


.... quindi se tu mi dai uno schiaffo e io ti accoltello è un reato, ma secondo te è giusto farlo?
ovviamente sto esagerando...
Non so più cosa dirti per farti capire che ti stai autodistruggendo molto più di quanto ti abbiano distrutto quelle due disgraziate delle tue ex. 
.... Liberati Daniele, liberati da te stesso, dall'odio, dal rancore.
Il mondo non è il paese delle fate, ma neppure quello in cui ci sono solo orchi....
Vai avanti, datti una possibilità. Non fare alle tue ex anche questo regalo....


----------



## dave.one (15 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Traditore/traditrice non sono madri o padri pessimi, sono persone pessime che è ben diverso!!! Poi c'è chi si pente di quello ce ha fatto, ma chi lo fa davvero? Non è detto che torni nel matrimonio, ma è chi è capace di non far soffrire ulteriormente le altre persone. Secondo me un traditore che segue il suo sogno con la persona con cui tradisce mai e poi mai sarà una brava persona, mai e poi mai sarà una persona degna di fiducia, mai e poi mai sarà una persona degna di rispetto, perchè è passata su a molte persone e si giustifica con la parola "innamoramento" cosa che posso comprendere da parte delle donne, ma per gli uomini no!!! Non ci credo se non sono come Ricky Martin o Tiziano Ferro! Il resto sono solo parole usate alle quali neppure ci si crede e gran parte delle volte un uomo si è ricreato una vita con l'amante perchè era comodo così! Perchè scoperto è dovuto andare via di casa!
> Una ottima persona che era in questo forum era un traditore, lo rispettavo e mi piaceva come persona ma fu anche traditore, ma almeno alla fin fine non si è mai nascosto dietro puttanate bestiali da harmony!


Sai Daniele, la mia umile esperienza (sin'ora), mi ha fatto capire bene una cosa: che se due persone hanno un carattere diverso, apparentemente incompatibile, è inutile che stiano insieme giocoforza per salvaguardare la famiglia, poiché, alla lunga, ci si limita nel proprio essere a scapito della propria ed altrui felicità.
Per salvaguardare la famiglia intendo proprio la salvaguardia del benessere dei bambini. Se il benessere dei bimbi ne risentisse dovuto al diverso carattere dei genitori, allora è meglio cercare una strada diversa. L'unica possibile è quella di una separazione, in cui ognuno può essere se stesso e non deve plasmarsi contro la propria personalità per far sì che l'altro stia meglio.
Non si può dire che una persona è pessima solo perché ha tradito. Un conto è se lo avesse fatto con coscienza, ovvero, se lo facesse specificatamente per fare del male all'altro. Un altro conto è farlo per ingenuità, per mancato amore verso l'attuale partner e per ricerca della propria felicità in un'altra persona.
Bada bene: non giustifico il tradimento - è pur sempre una profonda, incisiva mancanza di rispetto verso il partner, e crea un circolo vizioso dove è difficilissimo uscirne, se non con una megalitica forza di volontà da parte di entrambe le parti.
Però, un padre che tradisce, così come una madre che tradisce, non possono essere considerate delle "cattive persone", in quanto il danno non lo perpetrano ai figli, ma solo al partner. I figli, in questo caso, non c'entrano. I genitori devono continuare a fare i genitori, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sai Daniele, la mia umile esperienza (sin'ora), mi ha fatto capire bene una cosa: che se due persone hanno un carattere diverso, apparentemente incompatibile, è inutile che stiano insieme giocoforza per salvaguardare la famiglia, poiché, alla lunga, ci si limita nel proprio essere a scapito della propria ed altrui felicità.
> Per salvaguardare la famiglia intendo proprio la salvaguardia del benessere dei bambini. Se il benessere dei bimbi ne risentisse dovuto al diverso carattere dei genitori, allora è meglio cercare una strada diversa. L'unica possibile è quella di una separazione, in cui ognuno può essere se stesso e non deve plasmarsi contro la propria personalità per far sì che l'altro stia meglio.
> Non si può dire che una persona è pessima solo perché ha tradito. Un conto è se lo avesse fatto con coscienza, ovvero, se lo facesse specificatamente per fare del male all'altro. Un altro conto è farlo per ingenuità, per mancato amore verso l'attuale partner e per ricerca della propria felicità in un'altra persona.
> Bada bene: non giustifico il tradimento - è pur sempre una profonda, incisiva mancanza di rispetto verso il partner, e crea un circolo vizioso dove è difficilissimo uscirne, se non con una megalitica forza di volontà da parte di entrambe le parti.
> *Però, un padre che tradisce, così come una madre che tradisce, non possono essere considerate delle "cattive persone", in quanto il danno non lo perpetrano ai figli, ma solo al partner. I figli, in questo caso, non c'entrano*. I genitori devono continuare a fare i genitori, nel bene e nel male.


 
:umile::umile::bacio:

Ho grassettato questo ma sono d'accordo anche su tutto il resto. 
Non posso pigiarti, lo faccio troppo spesso


----------



## robiballerin (15 Ottobre 2010)

*cosa fare adesso*

Un saluto a tutti è da un bel pò che vi leggo ed ho in parte iniziato a conoscervi.
Anche io sono stato tradito ed ho un pò di esperienza al riguardo..
Vorrei dire a Dave alcune cose nella speranza che riveda le cosa nella loro giusta dimensione.
innanzitutto dovrebbe smettere di pensare a sua moglie come una brava persona farebbe meglio a concentrarsi su quanto di"cattivo" e sbagliato sua moglie ha fatto. Se non erro gli ha mentito a lungo ha negato la verità dandogli del visionario, per scaricare le proprie colpe gli ha detto di non averlo mai amato, ha rovinato le vacanze di dave padre e quindi anche dei figli non esitando ad umiliarlo.Per convenienza è rimasta nella "loro" abitazione. Si è approfittata della bontà d'animo di dave e dell'amore che egli provava per la famiglia.
Da una persona del genere meglio fuggire a gambe levate senza peraltro nascondere il proprio disprezzo. Lo avesse fatto subito come dovrebbe sempre fare un uomo ora probabilmente lei sarebbe un pò meno sicura di se e delle proprie scelte.
per quel che riguarda i figli non cambia nulla è giusto non dire loro le motivazioni della separazione ma per esperienza personale tra qualche anno vorranno sapere la verità dal papà ed allora sarà giusto dirla. saranno loro poi agiudicare la madre...
Non capisco per quale ragione tu non abbia detto a tutti i parenti ed amici la verità e perchè le voglia anche facilitare le cose a discapito della tua immagine.
stai pure tranquillo che una storia nata nel tradimento e nelle bugie non sarà mai così idilliaca come tua moglie ora "sogna". il tempo è galantuomo e sinceramente di una persona come è tua mogli meglio perderla che trovarla. Per cui esci da quella casa con il sorriso anche se ora hai la morte nel cuore che qualunque cosa accadrà d'ora in poi sarà meglio del presente.
E se ti può essere d'aiuto pensa che una persona non può essere così meravigliosa come invece la dipingi nella tua mente se ti ha fatto tanto male. E per quel che riguarda i figli ti assicuro che il loro legame a tè è indissolubile.
E sul futuro della tua signora purtoppo per lei non la vedo troppo bene, Anzi.


----------



## Amarax (15 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti è da un bel pò che vi leggo ed ho in parte iniziato a conoscervi.
> Anche io sono stato tradito ed ho un pò di esperienza al riguardo..
> Vorrei dire a Dave alcune cose nella speranza che riveda le cosa nella loro giusta dimensione.
> innanzitutto dovrebbe smettere di pensare a sua moglie come una brava persona farebbe meglio a concentrarsi su quanto di"cattivo" e sbagliato sua moglie ha fatto. Se non erro gli ha mentito a lungo ha negato la verità dandogli del visionario, per scaricare le proprie colpe gli ha detto di non averlo mai amato, ha rovinato le vacanze di dave padre e quindi anche dei figli non esitando ad umiliarlo.Per convenienza è rimasta nella "loro" abitazione. Si è approfittata della bontà d'animo di dave e dell'amore che egli provava per la famiglia.
> ...





Per come ti leggo accorato mi sa che ci sei passato anche tu.
benvenuto.


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, vedi in assurdo nella melma delle personalità io ho molta esperienza e posso giurarti che se anche credi di conoscere tua moglie non devi mai dare per scontato sia i suoi sentimenti peer i suoi figli e l'amore per l'altro. Una donna per avere tutto sarebbe ben capace di far affogare l'ex se visto come una palla al piede alla sua vita, ma non perchè donna, ma perchè egoista. Finchè lei non passerà la sua fase egoista e non ti chiederà veramente scusa tu non potrai essere calmo sulle sue azioni, saranno sempre possibilmente puntate a se stessa. Una cosa ho solo da dirti che ho sentito da molte donne, per esse il padre è una figura importante ma optional, molte madri pongono se stesse sopra tutto e quindi (e purtroppo mi è capitato di conoscerne una che non era una vattiva persona) credono che la figura paterna possa essere "cambiata".
Io ti sono vicino e se sono duro con te è perchè una persona bella come te non deve poter subire niente dalla vita e se tutto va come dici tu, tanto meglio, ma ti esorto sempre ad avere un asso nella manica, perchè la cattiveria umana in chi ci era vicinissimo un tempo è quanto di più destabilizzante possa esistere.
E' diverso, ma tanto per dirti, la mia ex fidanzata sapeva di me cose che nessuno sapeva, neppure mia madre ed ha usato tutto per distruggermi (eppure 10 giorni prima mi aveva spedito una lettera stupenda che possiedo ancora oggi come reperto alla mutevolezza umana), ha usato cose che sapeva mi avrebbero ucciso dentro e lo ha fatto solo per poter essere libera lei in fretta. Non le è riuscito,  ma quasi e sappi che figli o non figli alcune persone sono così e lo si scopre solo in certi momenti e pensa, lei era una che credeva nel fare volontariato ed altro, ma non ha avuto nessuna remora nel fare davvero del male ad una persona.


----------



## dave.one (18 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, vedi in assurdo nella melma delle personalità io ho molta esperienza e posso giurarti che se anche credi di conoscere tua moglie non devi mai dare per scontato sia i suoi sentimenti peer i suoi figli e l'amore per l'altro. Una donna per avere tutto sarebbe ben capace di far affogare l'ex se visto come una palla al piede alla sua vita, ma non perchè donna, ma perchè egoista. Finchè lei non passerà la sua fase egoista e non ti chiederà veramente scusa tu non potrai essere calmo sulle sue azioni, saranno sempre possibilmente puntate a se stessa. Una cosa ho solo da dirti che ho sentito da molte donne, per esse il padre è una figura importante ma optional, molte madri pongono se stesse sopra tutto e quindi (e purtroppo mi è capitato di conoscerne una che non era una vattiva persona) credono che la figura paterna possa essere "cambiata".
> Io ti sono vicino e se sono duro con te è perchè una persona bella come te non deve poter subire niente dalla vita e se tutto va come dici tu, tanto meglio, ma ti esorto sempre ad avere un asso nella manica, perchè la cattiveria umana in chi ci era vicinissimo un tempo è quanto di più destabilizzante possa esistere.
> E' diverso, ma tanto per dirti, la mia ex fidanzata sapeva di me cose che nessuno sapeva, neppure mia madre ed ha usato tutto per distruggermi (eppure 10 giorni prima mi aveva spedito una lettera stupenda che possiedo ancora oggi come reperto alla mutevolezza umana), ha usato cose che sapeva mi avrebbero ucciso dentro e lo ha fatto solo per poter essere libera lei in fretta. Non le è riuscito,  ma quasi e sappi che figli o non figli alcune persone sono così e lo si scopre solo in certi momenti e pensa, lei era una che credeva nel fare volontariato ed altro, ma non ha avuto nessuna remora nel fare davvero del male ad una persona.


Ciao Daniele. Non metto sicuramente in dubbio la tua esperienza, e, comunque, ne tengo bene in conto, poiché, come mi insegni: in queste situazioni è meglio non dare tutto per scontato e camminare con i piedi di piombo.
Per le donne, vedere il proprio uomo come "padre" forse non è così optional. Dipende innanzitutto, dalla concezione che le madri hanno della famiglia. Se sono coscienziose, cioé se mettono davanti a tutto l'interesse dei figli, è una figura che non può mancare per la prole. L'unica cosa che mi può far pensare ad un egoismo da parte della madre è se il padre deve dare un aiuto alla madre non perché ne hanno bisogno i figli, ma perché ne ha bisogno lei. Quando si tratta di figli, però, l'esperienza insegna che, in caso di loro necessità, si molla tutto e a loro ci si dedica fintanto che possibile; a prescindere che a prendere l'iniziativa sia papà o mamma.
Ho un asso nella manica, ma non lo userò mai: lo userei solo per dolce vendetta e non risolverebbe nulla per la mia famiglia, anche se orfana di padre o di madre. La distruggerebbe in toto; in realtà, chi vuole la distruzione di una parte di se? Io voglio camminare a testa alta...


----------



## Amarax (18 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele. Non metto sicuramente in dubbio la tua esperienza, e, comunque, ne tengo bene in conto, poiché, come mi insegni: in queste situazioni è meglio non dare tutto per scontato e camminare con i piedi di piombo.
> Per le donne, vedere il proprio uomo come "padre" forse non è così optional. Dipende innanzitutto, dalla concezione che le madri hanno della famiglia. Se sono coscienziose, cioé se mettono davanti a tutto l'interesse dei figli, è una figura che non può mancare per la prole. L'unica cosa che mi può far pensare ad un egoismo da parte della madre è se il padre deve dare un aiuto alla madre non perché ne hanno bisogno i figli, ma perché ne ha bisogno lei. Quando si tratta di figli, però, l'esperienza insegna che, in caso di loro necessità, si molla tutto e a loro ci si dedica fintanto che possibile; a prescindere che a prendere l'iniziativa sia papà o mamma.
> Ho un asso nella manica, ma non lo userò mai: lo userei solo per dolce vendetta e non risolverebbe nulla per la mia famiglia, anche se orfana di padre o di madre. La distruggerebbe in toto; in realtà, chi vuole la distruzione di una parte di se? Io voglio camminare a testa alta...


 
Io penso che tu hai bisogno di essere coerente con te stesso, con il tuo modo di vivere e perciò non puoi nemmeno pensare di "vendicarti".
Sei davvero una persona speciale dave.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, se ti dicessi che tua moglie vede il nuovo come "possibile padre" per i tuoi figli mi crederesti? Non ne sono certo, ma viste alcune cose che mi sono capitate nella vita non è una cosa che non capita, anzi. Per alcune donne (soprattutto le figure forti) la figura del padre è scambiabile con chi è maschio.
Lascia perdere la vendetta, o meglio lasciala stare se lei non ti fa una guerra in cui rischieresti di finire molto male.


----------



## Amarax (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, se ti dicessi che tua moglie vede il nuovo come "possibile padre" per i tuoi figli mi crederesti? Non ne sono certo, ma viste alcune cose che mi sono capitate nella vita non è una cosa che non capita, anzi. Per alcune donne (soprattutto le figure forti) la figura del padre è scambiabile con chi è maschio.
> Lascia perdere la vendetta, o meglio lasciala stare se lei non ti fa una guerra in cui rischieresti di finire molto male.


Mi sembra troppo definire un nuovo compagno "padre".
Basta che l'uomo in questione sia disponibile e affettuoso a livello di convivenza.
Il padre è insostituibile.
Ovvio, se parliamo di un buon padre...


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sembra troppo definire un nuovo compagno "padre".
> Basta che l'uomo in questione sia disponibile e affettuoso a livello di convivenza.
> Il padre è insostituibile.
> Ovvio, se parliamo di un buon padre...


Diciamo che ho proprio sentito la frase padre riferita al compagno da parte di una donna fresca di separazione...e nonè la prima frase assurda che sento. Per alcune donne la madre è insostituibile, il padre è intercambiabile.


----------



## dave.one (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, se ti dicessi che tua moglie vede il nuovo come "possibile padre" per i tuoi figli mi crederesti? Non ne sono certo, ma viste alcune cose che mi sono capitate nella vita non è una cosa che non capita, anzi. Per alcune donne (soprattutto le figure forti) la figura del padre è scambiabile con chi è maschio.
> Lascia perdere la vendetta, o meglio lasciala stare se lei non ti fa una guerra in cui rischieresti di finire molto male.


Ciao Daniele, posso crederti. D'altronde non mi sorprenderebbe che, se lei vede nel suo nuovo compagno un uomo ideale e, per interposta persona, un padre ideale.
Gli unici arbitri in questo assurdo gioco al massacro sono, loro malgrado, i bambini, che decideranno in futuro chi é "meglio" e chi preferiscono. Sta a noi maschi, quindi, agire con il più elevato buon senso del buon padre di famiglia. Solo in questo modo ne gioverà l'educazione e formazione dei bimbi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho proprio sentito la frase padre riferita al compagno da parte di una donna fresca di separazione...e nonè la prima frase assurda che sento. Per alcune donne la madre è insostituibile, il padre è intercambiabile.


 
Daniele, primo: ma chi frequenti?
Perchè io conosco un sacco di coppie saparate e gli unici bambini che considerano padre, il nuovo compagnio della madre, sono quelli che non hanno avuto una vera figura paterna. e questo non mi sembra il caso.
Non è la madre che decide chi è il padre per i suoi figli, sono i figli che hanno ben chiaro la differenza tra il loro padre e il nuovo compagno.
Ovviamente auguro a questi bambini che il nuovo compagno sia una persona in gamba che sappia rapportarsi con loro.
Questo non toglierebbe nulla alla figura di Dave.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, posso crederti. D'altronde non mi sorprenderebbe che, se lei vede nel suo nuovo compagno un uomo ideale e, per interposta persona, un padre ideale.
> *Gli unici arbitri in questo assurdo gioco al massacro sono, loro malgrado, i bambini, che decideranno in futuro chi é "meglio" e chi preferiscono. Sta a noi maschi, quindi, agire con il più elevato buon senso del buon padre di famiglia. Solo in questo modo ne gioverà l'educazione e formazione dei bimbi*.


continuo a quotarti


----------



## dave.one (19 Ottobre 2010)

Ragazzi: io vi ringrazio tanto per il vostro supporto, sia a parole che morale. Sono una persona come tutte voi che si trova in una situazione che molti di voi conoscono ed avranno anche sperimentato sulla propria pelle. Ognuno avrà fatto i conti, avrà agito secondo ciò che l'istinto e la ragione gli hanno suggerito, e avrete raggiunto le proprie conclusioni e una nuova vita, diversa sicuramente da quella precedente.
Non credo di fare di più o di meno rispetto a quanto avete fatto voi. Se veramente fossi un'ottima persona, probabilmente non avrei mai scritto qui, non mi avreste mai conosciuto e starei pensando a tutt'altro.
Il lato positivo è che ho avuto l'opportunità di conoscervi virtualmente, fra non molto potrò conoscere alcuni di voi anche dal vivo, e, chissà, potrà nascere un'amicizia lunga, vera e solida. In più, grazie al lungo discorrere nei vari thread di questo ottimo forum, grazie al piccolo contributo di ognuno di voi che, quotidianamente avete apportato, ho avuto l'opportunità di mettermi a confronto con voi e capire tante cose su tanti aspetti della vita, quando quest'ultima sembrava sfuggirmi dalle mani, riequilibrandomi e dando il giusto valore alle varie situazioni. So che in qualcosa sbaglierò, in altre cose invece, ci riuscirò.
Ma, per questo e per tantissime altre cose, di nuovo, vi ringrazio.
Umilmente, Dave.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2010)

Dave tu sei una bellissima persona e se scrivi qui non è per tue carenze, ma per carenze della tua controparte. Comunque con tua moglie sarai tu a dover mettere bene in grado che l'altro non avrà ne diritto di parola e ne di fare alcuna cosa con i tuoi figli se non sei daccordo tu e non temere non sono neppure i bambini a dover essere giudici di chi è meglio, perchè quella persona potrà essere Dio in terra, ma tu come me sai che nasconde un peccato terribile e che quella grande persona mai sarà. Quando i tuoi figli saranno grandi capiranno, non temere, adesso non importa, ma quando saranno grandi le cose saranno ben chiare.
Ti abbraccio Dave per la bella persona che sei.


----------



## Amarax (19 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ragazzi: io vi ringrazio tanto per il vostro supporto, sia a parole che morale. Sono una persona come tutte voi che si trova in una situazione che molti di voi conoscono ed avranno anche sperimentato sulla propria pelle. Ognuno avrà fatto i conti, avrà agito secondo ciò che l'istinto e la ragione gli hanno suggerito, e avrete raggiunto le proprie conclusioni e una nuova vita, diversa sicuramente da quella precedente.
> Non credo di fare di più o di meno rispetto a quanto avete fatto voi. Se veramente fossi un'ottima persona, probabilmente non avrei mai scritto qui, non mi avreste mai conosciuto e starei pensando a tutt'altro.
> Il lato positivo è che ho avuto l'opportunità di conoscervi virtualmente, fra non molto potrò conoscere alcuni di voi anche dal vivo, e, chissà, potrà nascere un'amicizia lunga, vera e solida. In più, grazie al lungo discorrere nei vari thread di questo ottimo forum, grazie al piccolo contributo di ognuno di voi che, quotidianamente avete apportato, ho avuto l'opportunità di mettermi a confronto con voi e capire tante cose su tanti aspetti della vita, quando quest'ultima sembrava sfuggirmi dalle mani, riequilibrandomi e dando il giusto valore alle varie situazioni. So che in qualcosa sbaglierò, in altre cose invece, ci riuscirò.
> Ma, per questo e per tantissime altre cose, di nuovo, vi ringrazio.
> Umilmente, Dave.


Io non credo di averti dato molto...ma ho imparato a conoscerti leggendo quello che hai scritto qui . Decisamente mi piaci .
Non essere umile Dave. Devi essere  orgoglioso di te.
Un bacio


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io non credo di averti dato molto...ma ho imparato a conoscerti leggendo quello che hai scritto qui . Decisamente mi piaci .
> Non essere umile Dave. Devi essere orgoglioso di te.
> Un bacio


Scusa amarax ti quoto solo perchè anche a me sembra sempre di non riuscire a dare abbastanza a Dave eppure la mia stima verso di lui è indiscutibile


----------



## Amoremio (20 Ottobre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io non credo di averti dato molto...ma ho imparato a conoscerti leggendo quello che hai scritto qui . Decisamente mi piaci .
> *Non essere umile Dave. Devi essere orgoglioso di te.*
> Un bacio


quoto con convinzione


----------



## dave.one (21 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Un saluto a tutti è da un bel pò che vi leggo ed ho in parte iniziato a conoscervi.
> Anche io sono stato tradito ed ho un pò di esperienza al riguardo..
> Vorrei dire a Dave alcune cose nella speranza che riveda le cosa nella loro giusta dimensione.
> innanzitutto dovrebbe smettere di pensare a sua moglie come una brava persona farebbe meglio a concentrarsi su quanto di"cattivo" e sbagliato sua moglie ha fatto. Se non erro gli ha mentito a lungo ha negato la verità dandogli del visionario, per scaricare le proprie colpe gli ha detto di non averlo mai amato, ha rovinato le vacanze di dave padre e quindi anche dei figli non esitando ad umiliarlo.Per convenienza è rimasta nella "loro" abitazione. Si è approfittata della bontà d'animo di dave e dell'amore che egli provava per la famiglia.
> ...


Ciao Robiballerin, grazie per avere scritto.
So cosa ha fatto di sbagliato mia moglie, lo so perfettamente. Il problema non è quello: è che lei non se ne è ancora resa conto. Ma in questo momento non sta a me farla rinsavire. Ho già scritto in passato che, fintanto che ha queste "fette di salame" sugli occhi, non potrà mai essere obiettiva e quindi giudicare liberamente con coscienza.
Non devo scappare da lei. Io ho la responsabilità della mia famiglia, ed anche lei ce l'ha al mio stesso livello. Se scappassi, cosa risolverei? Se invece intendi scappare da lei come "moglie", allora la cosa è diversa e ti do ragione. Sarà difficile scindere totalmente il ruolo di genitori da quello di coppia e fare in modo che non si mescolino più, ma è un passo al momento obbligato.
La ragione per la quale non ho detto la "verità scomoda" è perché non è giusto intaccare il ruolo di madre che mia moglie ha e che avrà sempre. Siamo consapevoli entrambi (io in primis) che il risultato della nostra situazione è una commistione di responsabilità di ambedue, dove entrambi abbiamo fatto degli errori, chi più grandi, chi meno, e che ora è inutile stare a guardare al passato per "salvarlo". Importante è esserne consapevoli e guardare avanti. Ti assicuro che la mia immagine non ne risente in alcun modo. Lo sa perfettamente anche lei nel suo subconscio, pur se non lo ammette. Fatti un paio di domande: perché dovrei dire ai miei figli la verità? Che cosa me ne viene in tasca? Che cosa risolvo?
Di sicuro non è una persona meravigliosa sotto tutti i punti di vista - ma come madre non posso dire nulla. Ma ci sarà il tempo affinché lei stessa si renda conto dei suoi errori e di cosa hanno apportato nella nostra vita. 
Per il suo futuro? Cosa posso dire? Non lo so cosa le porterà: sarà quello che lei vorrà, se veramente lo vorrà.

Ma, se hai tempo e voglia, perché non racconti di te? Perché non racconti la tua storia?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Robiballerin, grazie per avere scritto.
> So cosa ha fatto di sbagliato mia moglie, lo so perfettamente. Il problema non è quello: è che lei non se ne è ancora resa conto. Ma in questo momento non sta a me farla rinsavire. Ho già scritto in passato che, fintanto che ha queste "fette di salame" sugli occhi, non potrà mai essere obiettiva e quindi giudicare liberamente con coscienza.
> Non devo scappare da lei. Io ho la responsabilità della mia famiglia, ed anche lei ce l'ha al mio stesso livello. Se scappassi, cosa risolverei? Se invece intendi scappare da lei come "moglie", allora la cosa è diversa e ti do ragione. Sarà difficile scindere totalmente il ruolo di genitori da quello di coppia e fare in modo che non si mescolino più, ma è un passo al momento obbligato.
> La ragione per la quale non ho detto la "verità scomoda" è perché non è giusto intaccare il ruolo di madre che mia moglie ha e che avrà sempre. Siamo consapevoli entrambi (io in primis) che il risultato della nostra situazione è una commistione di responsabilità di ambedue, dove entrambi abbiamo fatto degli errori, chi più grandi, chi meno, e che ora è inutile stare a guardare al passato per "salvarlo". Importante è esserne consapevoli e guardare avanti. Ti assicuro che la mia immagine non ne risente in alcun modo. Lo sa perfettamente anche lei nel suo subconscio, pur se non lo ammette. Fatti un paio di domande:* perché dovrei dire ai miei figli la verità? Che cosa me ne viene in tasca? Che cosa risolvo?*
> ...


ma soprattutto perchè screditare una madre di fronte ai figli creando loro problemi, conflitti , dolori .
sarebbe sciagurato farlo e coloro i quali sfogano la delusione del tradimento sui figli non è tanto migliore del/della fedifrago/a.
l'immagine del padre e della madre vanno comunque tutelati per il bene di chi è in fase di crescita.
se ci sono condizioni per le quali vengono a scoprirlo da soli  è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> ma soprattutto perchè screditare una madre di fronte ai figli creando loro problemi, conflitti , dolori .
> sarebbe sciagurato farlo e coloro i quali sfogano la delusione del tradimento sui figli non è tanto migliore del/della fedifrago/a.
> l'immagine del padre e della madre vanno comunque tutelati per il bene di chi è in fase di crescita.
> se ci sono condizioni per le quali vengono a scoprirlo da soli è un altro paio di maniche.


 
:up::up::up:


----------



## robiballerin (21 Ottobre 2010)

Caro Dave ecco la mia storia: facendola breve una figlia di 2 anni ora ne ha 12 un rapporto con la madre di convivenza esasperato dai litigi,io preoccupato per via della figlia  non riuscvo a prendere una decisione. casa di mia proprietà con mutuo annesso vita d'inferno con unici momenti di relax quando lei non c'era. sospetto di un tradimento che evitavo di scoprire fino al giorno che una signora tramite interposta persona mi fa sapere che il proprio marito ha una storia con la mia donna chiedendomi di fare qualcosa c'era stato anche un investigatore ad accertare la relazione-
colgo l'occasione convoco all'insaputa di lei i suoi familiari ed al suo rientro a casa ,come al solito 2-3 ore di ritardo , senza arrabbiarmi rendo nota ai presenti la di lei relazione e li invito a riprendersi la figlia adducendo tra le motivazioni il timore di un giorno o l'altro di perdere la pazienza e che volevo evitare il rischio di "buttarla letteralmente fuori di casa con le maniere forti".
Lei se ne va sbattendo la porta inizialmente dai suoi e dopo numerosi tentativi di riallacciare la storia con me raccontandomi un sacco di balle del tipo che era successo una volta sola ed altre amenità similari finalmente va a convivere con il tipo che nel frattempo ha abbandonato la moglie. io nel frattempo ricevo una lettera dell'avvocato di lei con richieste economiche esorbitanti, mi trovo un bravissimo avvocato che mi fa pttenere un accordo, senza ricorrere al tribunale, di affidamento congiunto veramente poco oneroso al punto tale che me ne vergogno e di mia iniziativa raddoppio la cifra. da subito mi sento rinascere nonostante la preoccupazione per mia figlia e ritorno a vivere ed a sorridere.
passano gli anni nascondendo la verità a mia figlia fino a quando scopro che la madre addossava a me tutte le colpe e si rappresentava come una vittima innocente. mia figlia non ci credeva e mi pressava per conoscere la verità ,ormai aveva 7-8 anni e con il dovuto tatto le dicevo che il nostro rapporto era terminato perchè tra di noi non c'era più amore e che sua madre lo aveva invece trovato nell'attuale compagno ed aggiungevo inoltre che ne ero contento per lei. nel frattempo la madre ed il compagno litigano a tutto spiano lei è spesso alterata dall'alcol si picchiano fino a che 2 anni orsono mia figlia esasperata mi chiede di vivere con me.io felicissimo lei ora va dalla mamma il fine settimana solo se la vede sincera. naturalmente smetto di pagare gli alimenti alla madre per la figlia e per la verità non ricevo un becco di un quattrino ma va bene lo stesso. Se caro dave potessi dirti quacosa ti direi che il legame padre e figli è fortissimo e che non vi è rischi alcuno di essere sostituito nei loro cuori.
mi rendo conto di aver esposto una storia squallida ma spesso le storie lo sono. l'importante è nel non restarne schiacciato...
A tuttoggi per mia scelta sono single e metto le mani avanti per bloccare sul nascere ogni tentativo di quelle che in questi anni hanno tentato di farmi cambiare condizione. sono sereno vado d'amore e d'accordo con mia figlia e con l'aiuto di una donna per certi lavori domestici vivo felice e contento.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro Dave ecco la mia storia: facendola breve una figlia di 2 anni ora ne ha 12 un rapporto con la madre di convivenza esasperato dai litigi,io preoccupato per via della figlia  non riuscvo a prendere una decisione. casa di mia proprietà con mutuo annesso vita d'inferno con unici momenti di relax quando lei non c'era. sospetto di un tradimento che evitavo di scoprire fino al giorno che una signora tramite interposta persona mi fa sapere che il proprio marito ha una storia con la mia donna chiedendomi di fare qualcosa c'era stato anche un investigatore ad accertare la relazione-
> colgo l'occasione convoco all'insaputa di lei i suoi familiari ed al suo rientro a casa ,come al solito 2-3 ore di ritardo , senza arrabbiarmi rendo nota ai presenti la di lei relazione e li invito a riprendersi la figlia adducendo tra le motivazioni il timore di un giorno o l'altro di perdere la pazienza e che volevo evitare il rischio di "buttarla letteralmente fuori di casa con le maniere forti".
> Lei se ne va sbattendo la porta inizialmente dai suoi e dopo numerosi tentativi di riallacciare la storia con me raccontandomi un sacco di balle del tipo che era successo una volta sola ed altre amenità similari finalmente va a convivere con il tipo che nel frattempo ha abbandonato la moglie. io nel frattempo ricevo una lettera dell'avvocato di lei con richieste economiche esorbitanti, mi trovo un bravissimo avvocato che mi fa pttenere un accordo, senza ricorrere al tribunale, di affidamento congiunto veramente poco oneroso al punto tale che me ne vergogno e di mia iniziativa raddoppio la cifra. da subito mi sento rinascere nonostante la preoccupazione per mia figlia e ritorno a vivere ed a sorridere.
> passano gli anni nascondendo la verità a mia figlia fino a quando scopro che la madre addossava a me tutte le colpe e si rappresentava come una vittima innocente. mia figlia non ci credeva e mi pressava per conoscere la verità ,ormai aveva 7-8 anni e con il dovuto tatto le dicevo che il nostro rapporto era terminato perchè tra di noi non c'era più amore e che sua madre lo aveva invece trovato nell'attuale compagno ed aggiungevo inoltre che ne ero contento per lei. nel frattempo la madre ed il compagno litigano a tutto spiano lei è spesso alterata dall'alcol si picchiano fino a che 2 anni orsono mia figlia esasperata mi chiede di vivere con me.io felicissimo lei ora va dalla mamma il fine settimana solo se la vede sincera. naturalmente smetto di pagare gli alimenti alla madre per la figlia e per la verità non ricevo un becco di un quattrino ma va bene lo stesso. Se caro dave potessi dirti quacosa ti direi che il legame padre e figli è fortissimo e che non vi è rischi alcuno di essere sostituito nei loro cuori.
> ...



Da quel che leggo ne esci vittorioso tu  cosa vuoi di piu'? ... un lucano?


----------



## robiballerin (21 Ottobre 2010)

P.S. se tu nascondi la verità ai figli corri il rischi che con il tempo la loro madre invece racconti loro una versione ove tu ci farai una figura non proprio bella , verrai incolpato di tutto e la vittima sarà lei e naturalmente i figli. E questo accade perchè con il tempo si tende a dimenticare le proprie colpe e per andare avanti ci si autoassolve fino al punto di autoconvincersi...E questo è reso ancora più facile perchè con il tempo anche l'affetto per il consorte tende a scomparire e in molti casi ci si costruisce una verità alternativa ove fare bella figura e che rigetta addosso all'altro l'origine di tutti i problemi.


----------



## robiballerin (21 Ottobre 2010)

No grazie gli amari non mi piacciono ma preferisco uscirne vittorioso piuttosto che cornuto e mazziato. Ma forse questo aspetto non piace molto ad un certo tipo di femministe che preferiscono l'uomo sconfitto ed eventualmente si congratulano con lui per la sua nobiltà d'animo.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> No grazie gli amari non mi piacciono ma preferisco uscirne vittorioso piuttosto che cornuto e mazziato. Ma forse questo aspetto non piace molto ad un certo tipo di *femministe* che preferiscono l'uomo sconfitto ed eventualmente si congratulano con lui per la sua nobiltà d'animo.


NO no, che il Signore ce ne liberi ... io mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con la tua linea di condotta, hai fatto benissimo e sinceramente mi compiaccio con te  .


----------



## robiballerin (21 Ottobre 2010)

Scusami Mary avevo frainteso il tuo intervento... è ovvio che certe guerre sarebbe meglio non essere costretti a combatterle e che non vi è nessuna vittoria che ti riempirà il cuore di gioia ma uscirne non perdenti è un pò meno doloroso...


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Scusami *Mary* avevo frainteso il tuo intervento... è ovvio che certe guerre sarebbe meglio non essere costretti a combatterle e che non vi è nessuna vittoria che ti riempirà il cuore di gioia ma uscirne non perdenti è un pò meno doloroso...



ORRORE!!! ... ti prego non scriverlo piu' :unhappy:


Tra vinti e vincitori purtroppo i conti non tornano mai, e chi ci perde sono sempre i soliti, gli Innocenti = i Figli.


Intanto tu prosegui per la tua strada, ma non chiudere quella porticina del cuore, hai tutto il diritto al tuo angolo di cielo sereno  .


----------



## Anna A (21 Ottobre 2010)

*robibalerin*

ca bale cun duc e mai cun so agne :rotfl:
no, dai.. scusami.. è che da come scrivi mi sei parso friulano.


----------



## Daniele (21 Ottobre 2010)

Ecco quando dico che alcune ex mogli sono capaci di dire balle ai figli! Robiballerin ha detto una storia che ho visto più volte e quindi reputo non probabile ma comunque possibile nella vita di chiunque. Il metodo è avere un avvocato con i controcoglioni che agisca e sicuramente non mentire con i famigliari del perchè ci si lascia (nasconderlo ai figli piccoli si, ma ai famigliari no!).
Dave, se tua moglie non rinsavirà mai e fidati può capitare finirai a soffrire solo te. Non dare per certo quello che lei farà, pensa alla tua vita e a quella dei tuoi figli non pensando alla madre, a se stessa e ai tuoi figli ci penserà lei.


----------



## robiballerin (21 Ottobre 2010)

A le proprit ver o soi furlan  ma ce muut atu fat a capilu? scusa ma scriverlo proprio non ci riesco....:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro Dave ecco la mia storia: facendola breve una figlia di 2 anni ora ne ha 12 un rapporto con la madre di convivenza esasperato dai litigi,io preoccupato per via della figlia non riuscvo a prendere una decisione. casa di mia proprietà con mutuo annesso vita d'inferno con unici momenti di relax quando lei non c'era. sospetto di un tradimento che evitavo di scoprire fino al giorno che una signora tramite interposta persona mi fa sapere che il proprio marito ha una storia con la mia donna chiedendomi di fare qualcosa c'era stato anche un investigatore ad accertare la relazione-
> colgo l'occasione convoco all'insaputa di lei i suoi familiari ed al suo rientro a casa ,come al solito 2-3 ore di ritardo , senza arrabbiarmi rendo nota ai presenti la di lei relazione e li invito a riprendersi la figlia adducendo tra le motivazioni il timore di un giorno o l'altro di perdere la pazienza e che volevo evitare il rischio di "buttarla letteralmente fuori di casa con le maniere forti".
> Lei se ne va sbattendo la porta inizialmente dai suoi e dopo numerosi tentativi di riallacciare la storia con me raccontandomi un sacco di balle del tipo che era successo una volta sola ed altre amenità similari finalmente va a convivere con il tipo che nel frattempo ha abbandonato la moglie. io nel frattempo ricevo una lettera dell'avvocato di lei con richieste economiche esorbitanti, mi trovo un bravissimo avvocato che mi fa pttenere un accordo, senza ricorrere al tribunale, di affidamento congiunto veramente poco oneroso al punto tale che me ne vergogno e di mia iniziativa raddoppio la cifra. da subito mi sento rinascere nonostante la preoccupazione per mia figlia e ritorno a vivere ed a sorridere.
> passano gli anni nascondendo la verità a mia figlia fino a quando scopro che la madre addossava a me tutte le colpe e si rappresentava come una vittima innocente. mia figlia non ci credeva e mi pressava per conoscere la verità ,ormai aveva 7-8 anni e con il dovuto tatto le dicevo che il nostro rapporto era terminato perchè tra di noi non c'era più amore e che sua madre lo aveva invece trovato nell'attuale compagno ed aggiungevo inoltre che ne ero contento per lei. nel frattempo la madre ed il compagno litigano a tutto spiano lei è spesso alterata dall'alcol si picchiano fino a che 2 anni orsono mia figlia esasperata mi chiede di vivere con me.io felicissimo lei ora va dalla mamma il fine settimana solo se la vede sincera. naturalmente smetto di pagare gli alimenti alla madre per la figlia e per la verità non ricevo un becco di un quattrino ma va bene lo stesso. Se caro dave potessi dirti quacosa ti direi che il legame padre e figli è fortissimo e che non vi è rischi alcuno di essere sostituito nei loro cuori.
> ...


complimenti
devi essere riuscito a costruire un bel rapporto con tua figlia nonostante fosse così piccina all'inizio della vicenda:up:


----------



## minnie (22 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ecco quando dico che alcune ex mogli sono capaci di dire balle ai figli!* Robiballerin ha detto una storia che ho visto più volte e quindi reputo non probabile ma comunque possibile nella vita di chiunque. Il metodo è avere un avvocato con i controcoglioni che agisca e sicuramente non mentire con i famigliari del perchè ci si lascia (nasconderlo ai figli piccoli si, ma ai famigliari no!).
> Dave, se tua moglie non rinsavirà mai e fidati può capitare finirai a soffrire solo te. Non dare per certo quello che lei farà, pensa alla tua vita e a quella dei tuoi figli non pensando alla madre, a se stessa e ai tuoi figli ci penserà lei.


E i padri no? Guarda: sento almeno due volte alla settimana vomitare cattiverie sulla sua ex davanti a suo figlio. E sono sicura che lei continua a promuovere positivamente l'immagine di suo padre (nonostante la merda che suo padre è). 
Non c'è sesso nella stupidità e nella cattiveria. Solo meschinità, egoismo e menefreghismo nei confronti dei figli, usati come arma o come strumento per sentirsi potenti sull'altro.


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2010)

Minnie, a se ci pensi di solito la meschinità sta nel traditore!!!


----------



## minnie (22 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minnie, a se ci pensi di solito la meschinità sta nel traditore!!!


 
... effettivamente ....... tu pensi che sia perchè già il tradimento dimostra una certa propensione all'egoismo, vero?
Io penso che sia così perchè, sapendo più o meno consciamente di poter vedere la propria figura un giorno sminuita agli occhi dei figli a causa del loro tradimento, giochino d'anticipo. 
Sai per apparire (non per essere, solo apparire) migliore di un altro ci sono due strade: fare meglio il proprio o sminuire l'altrui.
Peccato che le pedine di questo gioco siano i figli.
Non hai idea di cosa significa guardare gli occhi di un ragazzino mentre suo padre insulta sua madre... un pozzo di tristezza......


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2010)

minnie concordo, ma penso che il traditore giochi di anticipo. Pensa che il tradito sia meschino come lui e quindi inzia a dire contro all'altro per rendere vane le parole del tradito. Ho sentito troppe persone dire che il tradito è solo una persona che non ha avuto il tempo di tradire.
Ci sono persone che credono in certe cose perchè sono la base della loro vita, io credo nella lealtà prima che l'amore, basta mettere queste due al contrario che si crea un traditore, è solo una questione di punti di vista che può creare una pesona altamente più morale in ordini di grandezza.


----------



## minnie (22 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> minnie concordo, ma penso che il traditore giochi di anticipo. Pensa che il tradito sia meschino come lui e quindi inzia a dire contro all'altro per rendere vane le parole del tradito. *Ho sentito troppe persone dire che il tradito è solo una persona che non ha avuto il tempo di tradire.*
> Ci sono persone che credono in certe cose perchè sono la base della loro vita, io credo nella lealtà prima che l'amore, basta mettere queste due al contrario che si crea un traditore, è solo una questione di punti di vista che può creare una pesona altamente più morale in ordini di grandezza.


...:mrgreen: Tu pensa che il mio invece non dice che io non ho avuto il tempo di tradire. Dice che sono solo più furba di lui nel nascondere le tracce....
Sempre più in basso.......


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ...:mrgreen: Tu pensa che il mio invece non dice che io non ho avuto il tempo di tradire. Dice che sono solo più furba di lui nel nascondere le tracce....
> Sempre più in basso.......


Ma è normale!!! La mia ex mi disse ( e lo dicono molti traditori) che se mi fossi trovato nella sua situazione anche io avrei tradito. Ma visto che nella sua situazione mi ero trovato più e più volte e siccome non ho mai tradito..vorrà dire che realmente un traditore ha qualche mancanza dentro di se che gli fa pensare che tutti siano così, si vede che lo è di natura.


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2010)

Minnie, dì al tuo compagno che non tutti sono pezzi di merda come lui (usa proprio queste frasi) e che poche persone vivono sfruttando gli altri come lui e che è l'ora che impari a fare meno il poppante!
Del resto se continua prendendolo per il culo digli che sei bravissima, che sei riuscito a nascondergli che ti sei fatta tutta la squadra di calcio della tua città...in una sola botta e lui non lo ha mai scoperto...dillo con ironia e forse forse capirà che ha detto una stronzata.


----------



## Sid (22 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> A le proprit ver o soi furlan *ma ce muut atu fat a capilu?* scusa ma scriverlo proprio non ci riesco....:mrgreen:


perchè tua figlia va dalla madre solo quando la vede sincera :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (22 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> A le proprit ver o soi furlan ma ce muut atu fat a capilu? scusa ma scriverlo proprio non ci riesco....:mrgreen:


sfumature che solo in friulano si usano.

tipo quando dici che la bambina sta con lei solo se la vede sincera (sansiere), che per noi friulani ha un significato ben preciso e che solo noi capiamo nel pieno del suo senso.
dut a chi. mandi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (22 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> perchè tua figlia va dalla madre solo quando la vede sincera :mrgreen:


orpo
furlana ancie tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Sid (22 Ottobre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> orpo
> furlana ancie tu?:rotfl:




jo furlanE


----------



## Anna A (22 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> jo furlanE


mandi biele:mrgreen:


----------



## dave.one (25 Ottobre 2010)

Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo. 
Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni. 
E' dura, ma ce la faremo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo.
> Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni.
> E' dura, ma ce la faremo.


Mi rincresce molto sentirti così. Immagino la sofferenza che hai provato. Dai tempo a loro di realizzare quello che sta accadendo. Porta pazienza sicuramente all'inizio non sarà facile per loro accettarlo. Spero tu riesca a mantenere i tuoi buoni propositi  e che tua moglie fosse presente e in qualche modo sia riuscita a dare il suo contributo nel rassicurarli.
Forza Dave, noi ci siamo, anche solo per uno sfogo.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo.
> Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni.
> E' dura, ma ce la faremo.


 
ti abbraccio dave


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo.
> Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni.
> E' dura, ma ce la faremo.


Che dire?
in gamba, uomo.
I tuoi figli sapranno apprezzare ogni tuo sforzo.
Forse non subito, forse un giorno ti troverai a scontrarti su alcuni aspetti della vicenda, ma sei saprai essere sempre presente col tuo amore per loro, alla fine ti saranno grati.
Il rapporto con i figli, lo vedo in diverse coppie separate che conosco, è in funzione non tanto della situazione quanto del vero valore dei genitori.
Pure quando uno dei due rema contro l'altro, a fare da ago della bilancia alla fine è sempre la verità.




.....E noi siamo qui, per quel poco che può servire


----------



## robiballerin (25 Ottobre 2010)

coraggio Dave.. Non avevi alternative ed hai fatto la cosa giusta... Il peggio lo hai alle spalle e per esperienza personale ti posso solo dire che le cose per te possono solo migliorare di giorno in giorno...i tuoi figli vedrai che si adatteranno alla vostra divisione e si legheranno ancora di più a te. Una convivenza forzata con una donna che non ti rispetta e non ti ama è come un veleno che assorbi ogni giorno e ti distrugge un pò alla volta sia come uomo che come padre... Vai a testa alta e quando le persone a voi vicine ti porranno delle domande sul perchè di loro esattamente le cose come stanno che ne guadagnerai in stima affetto e rispetto. E ricorda che i tuoi figli d'ora in poi sono l'unica cosa importante tua moglie è solo la loro madre e purtroppo avrai sempre a che fare con lei ma non darle spazio.
Ora che si ritrova senza di te sarà molto meno determinata ed è molto probabile che si farà sotto tra qualche tempo per tentare di riallacciare un rapporto con te in qualche misura.. Alle prime difficoltà tenterà di coinvolgerti nuovamente ma siccome non credo tu sia un masochista mandala a c..... con il sorriso, e non dimenticare fatti vedere sempre sereno e felice.. che questo le farà molto male ed in fondo se lo merita. In bocca al lupo e fatti sentire


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> coraggio Dave.. Non avevi alternative ed hai fatto la cosa giusta... Il peggio lo hai alle spalle e per esperienza personale ti posso solo dire che le cose per te possono solo migliorare di giorno in giorno...i tuoi figli vedrai che si adatteranno alla vostra divisione e si legheranno ancora di più a te. Una convivenza forzata con una donna che non ti rispetta e non ti ama è come un veleno che assorbi ogni giorno e ti distrugge un pò alla volta sia come uomo che come padre... Vai a testa alta e quando le persone a voi vicine ti porranno delle domande sul perchè di loro esattamente le cose come stanno che ne guadagnerai in stima affetto e rispetto. E ricorda che i tuoi figli d'ora in poi sono l'unica cosa importante tua moglie è solo la loro madre e purtroppo avrai sempre a che fare con lei ma non darle spazio.
> Ora che si ritrova senza di te sarà molto meno determinata ed è molto probabile che si farà sotto tra qualche tempo per tentare di riallacciare un rapporto con te in qualche misura.. Alle prime difficoltà tenterà di coinvolgerti nuovamente ma siccome non credo tu sia un masochista mandala a c..... con il sorriso, e non dimenticare fatti vedere sempre sereno e felice.. che questo le farà molto male ed in fondo se lo merita. In bocca al lupo e fatti sentire


quoto
anche se penso che su alcune parti non credo che dave concorderà


----------



## robiballerin (25 Ottobre 2010)

Purtroppo Dave è stato sempre un pò " troppo buono e tollerante e comprensivo " e queste sue pregiatissime caratteristiche non pagano sopratutto se dall'altra parte vi è un altro tipo di persona... Lui non può certo cambiare carattere o modo di essere ma un pizzico di "CATTIVERIA e di DETERMINAZIONE " nel senso buono del termine gli sarebbero state certamente utili e mi auguro  che impari finalmente ad usarle senza per questo inaridire i propri buoni sentimenti che sono la sua caratteristica più bella ma anche forse l'origine dei suoi problemi...
Certo che per un padre di famiglia vedere distrutto il proprio mondo è una cosa molto penosa e coinvolge tutti quelli che hanno avuto modo di conoscerlo...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Purtroppo Dave è stato sempre un pò " troppo buono e tollerante e comprensivo " e queste sue pregiatissime caratteristiche non pagano sopratutto se dall'altra parte vi è un altro tipo di persona... Lui non può certo cambiare carattere o modo di essere ma un pizzico di "CATTIVERIA e di DETERMINAZIONE " nel senso buono del termine gli sarebbero state certamente utili e mi auguro che impari finalmente ad usarle senza per questo inaridire i propri buoni sentimenti che sono la sua caratteristica più bella ma anche forse l'origine dei suoi problemi...
> Certo che per un padre di famiglia vedere distrutto il proprio mondo è una cosa molto penosa e coinvolge tutti quelli che hanno avuto modo di conoscerlo...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


non serve la cattiveria (determinazione secondo me ne ha)
basterebbe considerare eventualità che lui (forse mi sbaglio) non sembra considerare e tenersi pronto all'eventualità


----------



## minnie (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo.
> Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni.
> E' dura, ma ce la faremo.


Forza Dave, è il momento più difficile, ma passerà. Un abbraccio grande.


----------



## Sid (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo.
> Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni.
> E' dura, ma ce la faremo.


mi sono spesso chiesta se è preferibile lasciare che i bambini si abituino all'idea della seprazione (non all'infinito, ma insomma qualche settimana) o se riescono a superare meglio il passagio brusco. 
Cosa vi ha indotti alla scelta di lasciare loro una settimana per abituarsi?


----------



## robiballerin (25 Ottobre 2010)

Probabilmente mi sbaglio ma inizialmente Dave ha tentato di salvare la sua unione usando moderazione tolleranza e pazienza.
io ritengo che questo ha reso sua moglie maggiormente determinata nelle proprie scelte.
infatti a livello più o meno conscio sapeva che suo marito era comunque presente e questo le ha dato sicurezza nelle proprie azioni.
ora è sola con le sue scelte e con i problemi che ne derivano ed il sapere che comunque lui c'è sempre è una buona base d'appoggio per il proseguio... basta toglierle ciò ed alla prima difficoltà si guarderà indietro ed allora inizierà a soffrire un pò anche lei e le crolleranno tante certezze.
Lo sò è un pò da "carogne" ma in fondo se lo merita per la sua disonestà iniziale e per la superficialità con cui ha distrutto la serenità della propria famiglia. 

Comunque questa è solo la mia modesta opinione e non intendo in alcun modo essere assolutista.


----------



## dave.one (25 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio ma inizialmente Dave ha tentato di salvare la sua unione usando moderazione tolleranza e pazienza.
> io ritengo che questo ha reso sua moglie maggiormente determinata nelle proprie scelte.
> infatti a livello più o meno conscio sapeva che suo marito era comunque presente e questo le ha dato sicurezza nelle proprie azioni.
> ora è sola con le sue scelte e con i problemi che ne derivano ed il sapere che comunque lui c'è sempre è una buona base d'appoggio per il proseguio... basta toglierle ciò ed alla prima difficoltà si guarderà indietro ed allora inizierà a soffrire un pò anche lei e le crolleranno tante certezze.
> ...


Provo a rispondere a tutti:
1) Robiballerin: sono tollerante e comprensivo, è vero. Pecco di determinazione e non sono assolutamente cattivo, ci mancherebbe. Non credo che mia moglie approfitterà di questo mio carattere. Almeno spero, anche se so benissimo che non metterò la mano sul fuoco. Sai benissimo anche tu che, in caso di separazione, io perderei di brutto. Perché, quindi, essere "cattivo" quando il rapporto che ora si è instaurato è paradossalmente sereno e tranquillo? Sappiamo entrambi che una modifica di questo rapporto apporterebbe dei cambiamenti anche nella percezione che, attualmente, i bambini hanno della situazione. E nessuno dei due vuole "manipolarli" a proprio piacimento, poiché tutti ne perderemmo. In più, sarei anche determinato a non farmi sottrarre i bambini, ma sai benissimo (vedi sopra), che questa determinazione necessita non solo di un impegno non indifferente dal punto di vista temporale, ma anche di un consistente apporto finanziario che, al momento, non ho. Quindi lasciamo le cose che vadano lungo questo nuovo corso, e viviamo per darci a noi stessi, e dare agli altri, serenità e felicità.
2) Amoremio: l'eventualità c'è, si chiama separazione (consensuale, legale, giudiziale, con addebito o no, o quant'altro), ed implica spese non sostenibili al momento - per nessuno dei due. La considero eccome come un'eventualità, ma non per il breve periodo. In ogni caso, come detto prima, ne uscirei perdente quasi sicuramente.
3) Sid: all'inizio pensavamo di dirglielo un sabato e poi, la stessa domenica, io sarei andato a vivere altrove. Ma, pensandoci bene, sarebbe stato uno shock troppo grande per loro, senza nemmeno dare loro il tempo di immagazzinare l'informazione data, di studiarla, di farci lecite domande e dar loro giuste risposte. Visto com'è andata sabato scorso, direi che abbiamo fatto bene. 
Quindi abbiamo preferito dare un po' di tempo tra l'annuncio e la data di effettivo cambiamento. Pensa poi, se non ci fossimo dati una data e avessimo trascinato l'annuncio di separazione ben oltre un certo limite temporale: i bambini non avrebbero capito più, ed avrebbero potuto domandare: "avete detto che il papà se ne va in un'altra casa, ma perché non se n'è ancora andato?". Cosa si potrebbe rispondere?

Spero di aver risposto a tutti e mi scuso per eventuali omissioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere a tutti:
> 1) Robiballerin: sono tollerante e comprensivo, è vero. Pecco di determinazione e non sono assolutamente cattivo, ci mancherebbe. Non credo che mia moglie approfitterà di questo mio carattere. Almeno spero, anche se so benissimo che non metterò la mano sul fuoco. Sai benissimo anche tu che, in caso di separazione, io perderei di brutto. Perché, quindi, essere "cattivo" quando il rapporto che ora si è instaurato è paradossalmente sereno e tranquillo? Sappiamo entrambi che una modifica di questo rapporto apporterebbe dei cambiamenti anche nella percezione che, attualmente, i bambini hanno della situazione. E nessuno dei due vuole "manipolarli" a proprio piacimento, poiché tutti ne perderemmo. In più, sarei anche determinato a non farmi sottrarre i bambini, ma sai benissimo (vedi sopra), che questa determinazione necessita non solo di un impegno non indifferente dal punto di vista temporale, ma anche di un consistente apporto finanziario che, al momento, non ho. Quindi lasciamo le cose che vadano lungo questo nuovo corso, e viviamo per darci a noi stessi, e dare agli altri, serenità e felicità.
> 2) Amoremio: l'eventualità c'è, si chiama separazione (consensuale, legale, giudiziale, con addebito o no, o quant'altro), ed implica spese non sostenibili al momento - per nessuno dei due. La considero eccome come un'eventualità, ma non per il breve periodo. In ogni caso, come detto prima, ne uscirei perdente quasi sicuramente.
> 3) Sid: all'inizio pensavamo di dirglielo un sabato e poi, la stessa domenica, io sarei andato a vivere altrove. Ma, pensandoci bene, sarebbe stato uno shock troppo grande per loro, senza nemmeno dare loro il tempo di immagazzinare l'informazione data, di studiarla, di farci lecite domande e dar loro giuste risposte. Visto com'è andata sabato scorso, direi che abbiamo fatto bene.
> ...


 

Sei in gamba davvero Dave. Sei sulla strada giusta.
Che forza incredibile si nasconde dietro il tanto bistrattato buonsenso.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Provo a rispondere a tutti:
> 1) Robiballerin: sono tollerante e comprensivo, è vero. Pecco di determinazione e non sono assolutamente cattivo, ci mancherebbe. *Non credo che mia moglie approfitterà di questo mio carattere*. Almeno spero, anche se so benissimo che non metterò la mano sul fuoco. Sai benissimo anche tu che, in caso di separazione, io perderei di brutto. Perché, quindi, essere "cattivo" quando il rapporto che ora si è instaurato è paradossalmente sereno e tranquillo? Sappiamo entrambi che una modifica di questo rapporto apporterebbe dei cambiamenti anche nella percezione che, attualmente, i bambini hanno della situazione. E nessuno dei due vuole "manipolarli" a proprio piacimento, poiché tutti ne perderemmo. In più, sarei anche determinato a non farmi sottrarre i bambini, ma sai benissimo (vedi sopra), che questa determinazione necessita non solo di un impegno non indifferente dal punto di vista temporale, ma anche di un consistente apporto finanziario che, al momento, non ho. Quindi lasciamo le cose che vadano lungo questo nuovo corso, e viviamo per darci a noi stessi, e dare agli altri, serenità e felicità.
> 2) Amoremio: l'eventualità c'è, si chiama separazione (consensuale, legale, giudiziale, con addebito o no, o quant'altro), ed implica spese non sostenibili al momento - per nessuno dei due. La considero eccome come un'eventualità, ma non per il breve periodo. In ogni caso, come detto prima, ne uscirei perdente quasi sicuramente.
> 3) Sid: all'inizio pensavamo di dirglielo un sabato e poi, la stessa domenica, io sarei andato a vivere altrove. Ma, pensandoci bene, sarebbe stato uno shock troppo grande per loro, senza nemmeno dare loro il tempo di immagazzinare l'informazione data, di studiarla, di farci lecite domande e dar loro giuste risposte. Visto com'è andata sabato scorso, direi che abbiamo fatto bene.
> ...


 
non mi sono spiegata
(ma rispondendo a robi hai confermato quel che intendevo)

penso che dovresti considerare che tua moglie se ne approfitterà come potrà
come eventualità
per cautelarti come possibile


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata
> (ma rispondendo a robi hai confermato quel che intendevo)
> 
> penso che dovresti considerare che tua moglie se ne approfitterà come potrà
> ...


Quoto amoremio, Dave, lei non è più tua moglie dentro di sè, tu potresti essere solo la mantide maschio se comprendi il problema di fondo. 
A tua moglie non fotte un cavolo che abbia fatto i figli con te...tu sei si loro padre e per lei gli dovrai sempre un mantenimento, ma credo che tu con lei abbbia rotto molto ma molto tempo addietro.


----------



## dave.one (26 Ottobre 2010)

Vi faccio una domanda, e vi chiedo se la ritenete una domanda trabocchetto oppure no.
Ieri sera, prendendola larga, mi ha detto che il "lui" ha trovato in cantina un pincanello giocattolo che era dei suoi figli. Siccome non sapeva cosa farsene, l'ha dato a mia moglie e chiesto se lo voleva dare ai ns figli. Mia moglie mi ha anche detto che, se voglio, ai bimbi non avrebbe detto da chi provenisse (un generico dai colleghi dell'ufficio, oppure da un'altra persona sempre dell'ufficio). Pensava di regalarglielo per il compleanno del piccolo a dicembre. Mi ha chiesto cosa ne pensassi.
Io ho preso tempo, poiché sono stato preso alla sprovvista. Ma in ogni caso, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di nervosismo e irritazione, anche se ho cercato di controllarla e non dar troppo a vederla.
Voi cosa rispondereste al mio posto?


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vi faccio una domanda, e vi chiedo se la ritenete una domanda trabocchetto oppure no.
> Ieri sera, prendendola larga, mi ha detto che il *"lui" ha trovato in cantina un pincanello giocattolo che era dei suoi figli. Siccome non sapeva cosa farsene, l'ha dato a mia moglie e chiesto se lo voleva dare ai ns figli.* Mia moglie mi ha anche detto che, se voglio, ai bimbi non avrebbe detto da chi provenisse (un generico dai colleghi dell'ufficio, oppure da un'altra persona sempre dell'ufficio). *Pensava di regalarglielo per il compleanno del piccolo a dicembre.* Mi ha chiesto cosa ne pensassi.
> Io ho preso tempo, poiché sono stato preso alla sprovvista. Ma in ogni caso, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di nervosismo e irritazione, anche se ho cercato di controllarla e non dar troppo a vederla.
> Voi cosa rispondereste al mio posto?



... in un'altra data no? 

MAH!


PS lo so, sono difficile/complicata, io  .


----------



## dave.one (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... in un'altra data no?
> 
> MAH!
> 
> ...


Marì, non sei complicata!
Cmq, mi sono spiegato male: non è che "lui" voleva regalarlo al piccolo, è mia moglie che voleva regalarglielo...


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Marì, non sei complicata!
> Cmq, mi sono spiegato male: non è che "lui" voleva regalarlo al piccolo, *è mia moglie che voleva regalarglielo...*


MAH, non saprei  ... in un'era di riciclaggio generale di questo particolare periodo per tutti :singleeye:  pero' proprio il giorno del compleanno non mi sembra un'idea geniale, in un altra dato "forse".


----------



## alfeo (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH, non saprei  ... in un'era di riciclaggio generale di questo particolare periodo per tutti :singleeye: pero' proprio il giorno del compleanno non mi sembra un'idea geniale, in un altra dato "forse".


Bhe si... il giorno del compleanno *proprio no*.
Vabbene non indulgere al consumismo ma attribuire allo scarto dell'amante tanta dignità da diventare il regalo (vostro?) per il compleanno mi pare davvero *troppo*.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vi faccio una domanda, e vi chiedo se la ritenete una domanda trabocchetto oppure no.
> Ieri sera, prendendola larga, mi ha detto che il "lui" ha trovato in cantina un pincanello giocattolo che era dei suoi figli. Siccome non sapeva cosa farsene, l'ha dato a mia moglie e chiesto se lo voleva dare ai ns figli. Mia moglie mi ha anche detto che, se voglio, ai bimbi non avrebbe detto da chi provenisse (un generico dai colleghi dell'ufficio, oppure da un'altra persona sempre dell'ufficio). Pensava di regalarglielo per il compleanno del piccolo a dicembre. Mi ha chiesto cosa ne pensassi.
> Io ho preso tempo, poiché sono stato preso alla sprovvista. Ma in ogni caso, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di nervosismo e irritazione, anche se ho cercato di controllarla e non dar troppo a vederla.
> Voi cosa rispondereste al mio posto?





Mari' ha detto:


> MAH, non saprei  ... in un'era di riciclaggio generale di questo particolare periodo per tutti :singleeye: pero' proprio il giorno del compleanno non mi sembra un'idea geniale, in un altra dato "forse".


 
Sono d'accordo con Marì. Il giorno del compleanno non mi sembra la data giusta. Se il regalo arriva da una persona che il bambino non conosce, non ha senso che gli venga dato il giorno del compleanno. Mi sembra più oppportuno che una sera lei arrivi e dica "Toh un mio collega ha trovato questo giocattolo, me l'ha dato, ho pensato di potesse piacere".
Capisco la tua irritazione, se credi che sia veramente una cosa "ingenua" successo come lei ti ha descritto direi che si può fare. Altrimenti chiarisci che almeno per ora, preferiresti che i bambini non ricevano nulla da quell'uomo.

Nella mia esperienza mi è successo spesso di avere cose che sapevano sarebbero piaciute a suo figlio, gliele ho sempre fatte avere dal padre ma non ho mai voluto sapesse la provenienza.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe si... il giorno del compleanno *proprio no*.
> Vabbene non indulgere al consumismo ma attribuire allo scarto dell'amante tanta dignità da diventare il regalo (vostro?) *per il compleanno* mi pare davvero *troppo*.



ECCHECAZZZ! 


PS questa donna ha perduto del tutto la testa per quest'uomo  .


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Che debba essere il regalo per  il compleanno del piccolo mi sembra: squallido e brutto, perchè vorrrebbe dire che tu sei tirato fuori da tutto, ma proprio da tutto. E' il momento che tu faccia un discorso a tua moglie e a lui insieme, anche se ti potrà irritare la cosa, su quello che possono e su quello che non possono fare!


----------



## minnie (26 Ottobre 2010)

Non voglio rubare il posto a Daniele, ma per me è una richiesta di pessimo gusto. Epoca del riciclo o meno, compleanno o giorno qualunque, anonimo o dichiarato. 
Un giorno sufficentemente lontano da questo (che già per i bimbi è duro) se e quando decideranno di vivere la loro storia alla luce del sole glielo darà lui il gioco. 
Ma pensate se uscisse fuori che quel gioco veniva da lui mentre mamma e papà si separavano perchè mamma tradiva papà con lui. 
Credo che i bambini (che magari saranno a quel tempo ragazzi) si sentirebbero usati e manipolati oltre che presi in giro.
Personalmente lo trovo davvero l'ennesima uscita di una donna che è veramente incapace di intendere e volere nella foga della sua egoistica passione.
Scusa Dave, ma mi sono messa nei tuoi panni e ti giuro che quel gioco lo romperei in testa a tua moglie e amichetto.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non voglio rubare il posto a Daniele, ma per me è una richiesta di pessimo gusto. Epoca del riciclo o meno, compleanno o giorno qualunque, anonimo o dichiarato.
> Un giorno sufficentemente lontano da questo (che già per i bimbi è duro) se e quando decideranno di vivere la loro storia alla luce del sole glielo darà lui il gioco.
> Ma pensate se uscisse fuori che quel gioco veniva da lui mentre mamma e papà si separavano perchè mamma tradiva papà con lui.
> Credo che i bambini (che magari saranno a quel tempo ragazzi) si sentirebbero usati e manipolati oltre che presi in giro.
> ...


io quoto
parola per parola
virgola per virgola

e quoto anche il precedente ecchecazz


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, adesso con tua moglie ci vuole durezza, quando non ci sono i tuoi figli prendila da parte e parlale...incazzato nero! Ne hai tutti i motivi e tutti i vantaggi di farlo.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Davide, a volte ad essere troppo "buoni" si passa per fessi: SVEGLIATI!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Davide, a volte ad essere troppo "buoni" si passa per fessi: SVEGLIATI!


piuttosto
trovo disturbante la sensazione che lei stia surrettiziamente forzando i tempi, introducendolo nella vita dei figli attraverso dave
provo a spiegarmi meglio
mette dave davanti a situazioni o opzioni in cui 
se lui si oppone, passa per quello che fa ostruzionismo ad una situazione che ormai ben conosce, come non ne avesse manco più titolo
se non si oppone, acconsente, come legittimasse questa nuova presenza a fianco dei suoi figli

io tra l'altro resto perplessa
il rapporto con quell'uomo è tutt'altro che chiarito
se non sbaglio non ha lasciato la moglie
proporlo ai figli (incontri e regali che li coinvolgono) non è solo prematuro, è temerario anche per il loro benessere, sia perchè lo ricollegheranno alla separazione tra mamma e papà sia perchè se la storia si interrompesse ne sarebbero ulteriormente confusi 8in realtà non mi viene la parola giusta)
e sta rendendo dave complice di questo


scusa dave, dammi pure della str... ,
sicuramente sbaglio ma io ho una pessima impressione

quasi come se stesse "usando" i figli per dimostrare che non ci sarebbero ostacoli per essere felici insieme


----------



## minnie (26 Ottobre 2010)

Personalmente condivido con Daniele (scusa se è poco :mexican:!) l'idea di prendere la moglie (quasi ex) e dirle chiaramente quali sono i limiti. 
E per ora che sia chiaro che ai bambini lui non deve ancora avvicinarsi, nè direttamente (i giochi all'oratorio) nè indirettamente (il gioco trovato in soffitta)
Condivido con Amoremio che lei sta usando i figli per velocizzare e consolidare il rapporto con l'altro.
Dave, tu dici sempre che lei non è una buona moglie ma è una madre fantastica, ma ultimamente da quello che scrivi sta iniziando a sbandare anche lì...  la mamma fantastica non è quella che intrufola nella vita dei figli l'amante ancora prima che siano pronti i bagagli del marito.... Che madre fantastica è quella che non aspetta neppure che i suoi bambini metabolizzino la separazione per imporre loro il suo amichetto?
Troppa fretta, troppo egoismo.... 
E' il momento di dire qualcosa Dave, non con rabbia ma con fermezza.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Preso dal 3d:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1734
*non so se serve:*

http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.i...mantenimento-1501406394813.shtml?fr=correlati

Davide datti una mossa, la tua signora ti sta facendo fesso


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> piuttosto
> trovo disturbante la sensazione che lei stia surrettiziamente forzando i tempi, introducendolo nella vita dei figli attraverso dave
> provo a spiegarmi meglio
> mette dave davanti a situazioni o opzioni in cui
> ...


Io se fossi Davide le farei vedere i sorci verdi


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

BOH!!!!!!

Io mica capisco tutto questo sospetto, questo paventare intrighi o maneggi.

A me sembra che la situazione sia più che chiara, a parte la mancanza di tatto della moglie. Questa mancanza l'ho notata pure in mia moglie, ed ho capito col tempo che non era tanto insensibilità o sadismo, ma al contrario considerazione di particolare forza mia. L'idiotessa era davvero convinta che io fossi una roccia come mi mostravo. Vabbè.

Comunque mi pare inutile ogni tentennamento: Dave si deve certamente far rispettare, ma il nuovo corso delle cose oramai è iniziato, inutile tanto nascondersi dietro a un dito quanto fomentare paure, sospetti ed altro. Paura di che? Sospetti di che?.
Boh, a me pare che tutti vogliate solo continuare a fare la guardia al bidone di benzina come le Sturmtruppen.


----------



## minnie (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> BOH!!!!!!
> 
> Io mica capisco tutto questo sospetto, questo paventare intrighi o maneggi.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo che il nuovo corso delle cose è iniziato e che Dave deve rendersene conto. Penso anche che il fatto che l'altro diventi o meno parte della "famiglia" della moglie di Dave dipenda solo dal fatto che anche l'altro lasci o meno la moglie sua.
Però come dicevo sopra Dave deve imporre a sua moglie almeno la tempistica, questo non tanto per proteggere se stesso (perchè sono sicura che comunque sia per Dave un dolore grande) ma per l'equilibrio dei loro figli.
Solo questo. Penso (come te, credo) che non ci siano possibilità di ricostruire, anche in futuro, un rapporto di coppia (e quindi la famiglia in senso tradizionale) fra loro. Ma almeno per avere una famiglia allargata ci vuole molta pazienza e moltissimo tatto, anche se per la signora comporta il sacrificio di aspettare ancora un pò di tempo.
Penso che lei sia così drogata (passami il termine) di lui che non si accorge che tutta questa fretta gli si ritorce pure contro sulla lunga distanza.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> BOH!!!!!!
> 
> Io mica capisco tutto questo sospetto, questo paventare intrighi o maneggi.
> 
> ...


Credo tu abbia ragione. La moglie ha avuto una mancanza di tatto a pensare di usare quel giocattolo come regalo di compleanno ma non capisco questo cercare in continuazione di insinuare il dubbio in una persona che sta cercando di gestire tutta questa storia nel modo più indolore per tuttie in particolar modo per i suoi figli.
Mi sa che i fessi qui siamo in tre: io, te e Dave


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che il nuovo corso delle cose è iniziato e che Dave deve rendersene conto. Penso anche che il fatto che l'altro diventi o meno parte della "famiglia" della moglie di Dave dipenda solo dal fatto che anche l'altro lasci o meno la moglie sua.
> Però come dicevo sopra Dave deve imporre a sua moglie almeno la tempistica, questo non tanto per proteggere se stesso (perchè sono sicura che comunque sia per Dave un dolore grande) ma per l'equilibrio dei loro figli.
> Solo questo. Penso (come te, credo) che non ci siano possibilità di ricostruire, anche in futuro, un rapporto di coppia (e quindi la famiglia in senso tradizionale) fra loro. Ma almeno per avere una famiglia allargata ci vuole molta pazienza e moltissimo tatto, anche se per la signora comporta il sacrificio di aspettare ancora un pò di tempo.
> Penso che lei sia così drogata (passami il termine) di lui che non si accorge che tutta questa fretta gli si ritorce pure contro sulla lunga distanza.


Ma Minnie parliamo di portare al bimbo un giocattolo del suo amante senza dirgli da dove arriva......boh
Non è che sabato Dave esce di casa e lei invita a cena il suo amico.
Secondo me state esagerando.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione. La moglie ha avuto una mancanza di tatto a pensare di usare quel giocattolo come regalo di compleanno ma non capisco questo cercare in continuazione di insinuare il dubbio in una persona che sta cercando di gestire tutta questa storia nel modo più indolore per tuttie in particolar modo per i suoi figli.
> *Mi sa che i fessi qui siamo in tre: io, te e Dave*


Ci faremo compagnia :up:


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mi spiace, ma purtroppo è inconscio e lei se avrà quello che sta facendo avrà come scusa in futuro il fatto che lui ha accettato. Ci sono cose che vanno dette e qui vanno eccome dette. Dave, usa un poco di psicologia, inzia a mettere in dubbio tua moglie come madre a lei stessa se continua su questa strada senza sbocco, magari capirà.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma purtroppo è inconscio e lei se avrà quello che sta facendo avrà come scusa in futuro il fatto che lui ha accettato. Ci sono cose che vanno dette e qui vanno eccome dette. Dave, usa un poco di psicologia, inzia a mettere in dubbio tua moglie come madre a lei stessa se continua su questa strada senza sbocco, magari capirà.


Daniele sai che non capisco cosa intendi. Lei sicuramente avvicinerà i suoi figli a quell'uomo se diventerà il suo compagno. mi sembra ovvio e credo che Dave, che è un uomo intelligente, l'ha già messo in conto.
Certo i tempi e i modi potrebbero essere discussi insieme...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

Le morbosità derivano dai segreti, dalle cose non dette, dai sotterfugi.
Un domani i figli di dave si troveranno comunque ad avere a che fare con amicizie "di parte", vuoi materne, vuoi (vorrai, vorrai ) paterne.

Fare oggi una cosa "sporca" di qualcosa che a giorni diverrà normalità non mi sembra il migliore dei modi per accompagnare dei bambini ad una comprensione serena della vita.
Rispetto per Dave, questo si, e per qualche tempo nessuna enfasi sfacciata nei "rapporti esterni" di fronte ai figli, ma questi non possono essere tenuti in una campana di vetro. Il regalo a parer mio va portato a nome del latore (non per un compleanno), il quale in questo momento è un amico e basta, per i bambini.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele sai che non capisco cosa intendi. Lei sicuramente avvicinerà i suoi figli a quell'uomo se diventerà il suo compagno. mi sembra ovvio e credo che Dave, che è un uomo intelligente, l'ha già messo in conto.
> Certo i tempi e i modi potrebbero essere discussi insieme...


Farfalla, un conto p quello che lei farà tra qualche anno, un conto è quello che sta facendo ora. Lei sta facendo quello che potrà fare solo tra molto tempo adesso, sta accelerando tutto fregandosene altamente di Dave. In più lei è innamorata di quel coso e per ora visto che il tizio è in famiglia lui se la sta solo sbattendo altamente. Direi che è un poco prematuro che lo scopatore folle abbia un minimo di contatto anche indiretto con i figli, almeno finchè anche lui non avrà la separazione.
Però però però, se fossi in dave metterei le cose bene in chiaro anche con lui e la moglie di lui, il tutto si fa torbido, troppo.
la moglie di Dave può permettersi una bella botta in testa per un errore, lui non deve fare in modo che un uomo sposato si avvicini anche solo a 5 metri dai suoi figli, sarebbe insano.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

*Scusate l'O T*



Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, un conto p quello che lei farà tra qualche anno, un conto è quello che sta facendo ora. Lei sta facendo quello che potrà fare solo tra molto tempo adesso, sta accelerando tutto fregandosene altamente di Dave. In più lei *è innamorata di quel coso* e per ora visto che il tizio è in famiglia lui se la sta solo sbattendo altamente. Direi che è un poco prematuro che *lo scopatore folle* abbia un minimo di contatto anche indiretto con i figli, almeno finchè anche lui non avrà la separazione.
> Però però però, se fossi in dave metterei le cose bene in chiaro anche con lui e la moglie di lui, il tutto si fa torbido, troppo.
> la moglie di Dave può permettersi una bella botta in testa per un errore, lui non deve fare in modo che un uomo sposato si avvicini anche solo a 5 metri dai suoi figli, sarebbe insano.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: che cosa sei Daniele :rofl::rofl: .


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: che cosa sei Daniele :rofl::rofl: .


Non so come chiarmarlo, però "coso" è perfetto no? Suvvia non diamo una dignità umana ad un verme, no???


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

Per fortuna la paranoia non è (non sempre) una malattia infettiva.

Altrimenti a quest'ora sarebbe necesario un provvedimento tipo "afta epizootica": l'abbattimento di tutti i capi infetti. Il forum rimarrebbe deserto.


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alce, è una sfiga se una persona dovesse farmi del male in futuro, visto che ho capito che nessuno mi darà mai comprensione o una mano, ho capito che dovrò rendermi terribile per non essere preso per il sedere.


----------



## dave.one (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le morbosità derivano dai segreti, dalle cose non dette, dai sotterfugi.
> Un domani i figli di dave si troveranno comunque ad avere a che fare con amicizie "di parte", vuoi materne, vuoi (vorrai, vorrai ) paterne.
> 
> Fare oggi una cosa "sporca" di qualcosa che a giorni diverrà normalità non mi sembra il migliore dei modi per accompagnare dei bambini ad una comprensione serena della vita.
> Rispetto per Dave, questo si, e per qualche tempo nessuna enfasi sfacciata nei "rapporti esterni" di fronte ai figli, ma questi non possono essere tenuti in una campana di vetro. Il regalo a parer mio va portato a nome del latore (non per un compleanno), il quale in questo momento è un amico e basta, per i bambini.


Ciao Alce, rispondo a te con l'intenzione di rispondere a tutti.
Mi sono convinto leggendovi che questo regalo non s'ha da fare. E' questione di rispetto. Anche se i bambini non sanno da chi venga (potremmo anche dire che lo facciamo io e mia moglie).
Quindi no, mi spiace, il regalo si chiama Pietro.
Ripeto: è mia moglie che mi ha proposto di darlo per il compleanno facendolo passare per nostro o, se vogliamo, per conto di un collega che può benissimo essere un'altra persona (anche una donna!). Anche se dovessimo farlo passare per nostro, immaginate che in futuro scappi una parola di troppo (non veniva da papà e mamma...), che figura ci facciamo? Praticamente abbiamo mentito sulla sua provenienza, ed a quale scopo?
E' l'idea di fondo che è sbagliata e che mi ha turbato. Perché questo regalo? Perché da lui? Chi l'ha suggerito? Sulla base di quale ragione? Voleva sbarazzarsene? Sono tutte domande alle quali non ho risposta e non me la voglio dare, visto che è sbagliato il principio.
Daniele suggerisce di mettere le cose in chiaro, e, a mio molto modesto parere, mi sembra sacrosanto chiarire che, se di "separazione di fatto" si tratta, questa non deve coinvolgere i bambini, almeno inizialmente, né deve far loro confondere le idee su chi è il papà (e la mamma) e che ruolo ha (hanno) nella loro vita. L'altro non c'entra a questo livello e non c'entrerà mai. Ed in più (e questo lo metterò ben chiaro): non sono ben accetti regali da lui ai miei figli in nessuna forma ed in nessun luogo né momento. Ha i suoi di figli: che faccia a loro i regali che vuole...


----------



## minnie (26 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alce, rispondo a te con l'intenzione di rispondere a tutti.
> Mi sono convinto leggendovi che questo regalo non s'ha da fare. E' questione di rispetto. Anche se i bambini non sanno da chi venga (potremmo anche dire che lo facciamo io e mia moglie).
> Quindi no, mi spiace, il regalo si chiama Pietro.
> Ripeto: è mia moglie che mi ha proposto di darlo per il compleanno facendolo passare per nostro o, se vogliamo, per conto di un collega che può benissimo essere un'altra persona (anche una donna!). Anche se dovessimo farlo passare per nostro, immaginate che in futuro scappi una parola di troppo (non veniva da papà e mamma...), che figura ci facciamo? Praticamente abbiamo mentito sulla sua provenienza, ed a quale scopo?
> ...


 
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Alce, rispondo a te con l'intenzione di rispondere a tutti.
> Mi sono convinto leggendovi che questo regalo non s'ha da fare. E' questione di rispetto. Anche se i bambini non sanno da chi venga (potremmo anche dire che lo facciamo io e mia moglie).
> Quindi no, mi spiace, il regalo si chiama Pietro.
> Ripeto: è mia moglie che mi ha proposto di darlo per il compleanno facendolo passare per nostro o, se vogliamo, per conto di un collega che può benissimo essere un'altra persona (anche una donna!). Anche se dovessimo farlo passare per nostro, immaginate che in futuro scappi una parola di troppo (non veniva da papà e mamma...), che figura ci facciamo? Praticamente abbiamo mentito sulla sua provenienza, ed a quale scopo?
> ...


 
Sai qual'è il problema: che te e Daniele il Vendicatore pensate che i bambini si debbano per forza fare le domande paranoiche che tu logicamente per la tua posizione e Daniele per sport vi fate.
I tuoi figli sanno perfettamente chi è il loro papà, ma per assurdo il dubbio potrebbe venire loro proprio se questo dovesse mostrarsi impaurito e fragile di fronte alla presenza del....... mondo esterno.
Si del mondo esterno, non di un tizio che ha a che fare con la madre ma che non può in alcun modo competere con te.
A meno che non si crei una situazione tipo "Mrs Doubtfire", dove i figli vengono tenuti lontani dal padre a causa di una pretesa "incapacità" di questo.
Ecco: tu se ti lasci trascinare nelle paranoi danieliane rischi proprio questo. Mostrati invece superiore tanto a tua moglie quanto al suo tizio, mostra ai tuoi figli che la situazione tu ce l'hai in pugno, che non ti lasci sotterrare, ma che certe scelte, pure apparentemente di "cedimento" sono state fatte con la forza della ragione, non subendo l'influenza altrui.

Poi hai perfettamente ragione di pretendere che lui non si lavi i denti col tuo spazzolino, ma questa è un'altra cosa.
I figli sono tuoi tanto quanto di tua moglie, e non te li porta via nessuno.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Eh si devo ammetterlo ... io, sono proprio fatta male ... io al posto di tua moglie mi sarei offesa ... in regalo un giocattolo in disuso dei suoi figli, recuperato in cantina per MIO figlio  ... glielo avrei rotto in testa da un secolo :incazzato: :incazzato:... son proprio fatta male.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alce, è una sfiga se una persona dovesse farmi del male in futuro, visto che ho capito che nessuno mi darà mai comprensione o una mano, ho capito che dovrò rendermi terribile per non essere preso per il sedere.


 
Ma ti rendi conto che non sei Rambo?

Dai, fai proclami da filmetto americano sparaspara da quattro soldi, non ti rendi conto che risulti addirittura ridicolo?
Ci manca solo che dichiari _"ti spiezzo in due"_ ed il quadro è completo. 
Dai, mucala!

Non sto mettendo in dubbio il male che ti è stato fatto o il dolore che provi, ma porca puttana non è questo il modo di rispettare te stesso. Ti stai comportando come una bestia rannicchiata nel fondo della tana. 

_"La Paura tremò udendo bussare alla porta, il Coraggio andò ad aprire e scoprì...._
_che non c'era nessuno."_


----------



## Amoremio (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh si devo ammetterlo ... io, sono proprio fatta male ... io al posto di tua moglie mi sarei offesa ... in regalo un giocattolo in disuso dei suoi figli, recuperato in cantina per MIO figlio  ... glielo avrei rotto in testa da un secolo :incazzato: :incazzato:... son proprio fatta male.


ma veramente l'ho pensato anch'io


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che non sei Rambo?
> 
> Dai, fai proclami da filmetto americano sparaspara da quattro soldi, non ti rendi conto che risulti addirittura ridicolo?
> Ci manca solo che dichiari _"ti spiezzo in due"_ ed il quadro è completo.
> ...


Alce, quando nessuno è d'aiuto impari ad aiutarti, ed io sinceramente adesso non mi fido ne delle persone e nella legge e per questo agisco senza dire nulla a nessuno e fottendomene assolutamente della legge.
Agisco solo secondo una mia etica, che reputo molto più ferrea e giusta della legge stessa.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alce, quando nessuno è d'aiuto impari ad aiutarti, ed io sinceramente adesso non mi fido ne delle persone e nella legge e per questo agisco senza dire nulla a nessuno e *fottendomene assolutamente della legge.*
> Agisco solo secondo una mia etica, che reputo molto più ferrea e giusta della legge stessa.


Stai attento Daniele :ira: la legge = regole vanno rispettate  .


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema: che te e Daniele il Vendicatore pensate che i bambini si debbano per forza fare le domande paranoiche che tu logicamente per la tua posizione e Daniele per sport vi fate.
> I tuoi figli sanno perfettamente chi è il loro papà, ma per assurdo il dubbio potrebbe venire loro proprio se questo dovesse mostrarsi impaurito e fragile di fronte alla presenza del....... mondo esterno.
> Si del mondo esterno, non di un tizio che ha a che fare con la madre ma che non può in alcun modo competere con te.
> A meno che non si crei una situazione tipo "Mrs Doubtfire", dove i figli vengono tenuti lontani dal padre a causa di una pretesa "incapacità" di questo.
> ...


Posso solo quotarti:up:


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso solo quotarti:up:



Oramai si sa che hai occhi e punti solo per lui :ar: .
































:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stai attento Daniele :ira: la legge = regole vanno rispettate  .


Perchè? Tutti quelli che mi hanno fatto del male non le hanno rispettate e chi doveva far valere la legge ha tirato su le spallucce. Quindi se tutti non seguono le inutili regole perchè io dovrei? Fa solo male a me seguirle quando gli altri non le seguono e sinceramente lo stato Italiano ha dei debiti fortissimi nei miei confronti, che si facesse adesso i cazzacci suoi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oramai si sa che hai occhi e punti solo per lui :ar: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cooldue::lipstick:


----------



## Amarax (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh si devo ammetterlo ... io, sono proprio fatta male ... io al posto di tua moglie mi sarei offesa ... in regalo un giocattolo in disuso dei suoi figli, recuperato in cantina per MIO figlio  ... glielo avrei rotto in testa da un secolo :incazzato: :incazzato:... son proprio fatta male.





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma veramente l'ho pensato anch'io


idem


----------



## robiballerin (26 Ottobre 2010)

Mi sbaglierò ma è ora che Dave parli con il tipo e gli chieda cosa intende fare. Fossi al posto suo gli direi che la moglie se la può pure tenere tanto ormai è usata ed ha perso di valore... Ma gli chiederei se gli va bene se lui si presenta a sua volta a casa dell'altro con qualche regalino per i bimbi (ovviamente usati) e già che c'è con un mazzo di fiori per la signora e perchè no una bottiglia di vino da bere assieme...
E lo guarderei negli occhi per vederne la reazione


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma è ora che Dave parli con il tipo e gli chieda cosa intende fare. Fossi al posto suo gli direi che la moglie se la può pure tenere tanto ormai è usata ed ha perso di valore... Ma gli chiederei se gli va bene se lui si presenta a sua volta a casa dell'altro con qualche regalino per i bimbi (ovviamente usati) e già che c'è con un mazzo di fiori per la signora e perchè no una bottiglia di vino da bere assieme...
> E lo guarderei negli occhi per vederne la reazione


Sei un grande, semplicemente un grande!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Ottobre 2010)

Andate, andate pure avanti con le invettive, con i contrasti a tutti i costi, con le faziosità, con il pretendere che _"mio figlio un regalo usato?!?!?!?!?!? Quando mai?!?!?!?!?!? Per il mio reuccio solo regali rigorosamente nuovi, immancabilmente firmati e magari con dedica personale dell'amministratore delegato dell'azienda che lo produce!!!!!!!"._
Andate pure avanti a vedere la vita come un_ "vediamo adesso chi è il più forte",_ salvo poi frignare come bimbette quando il solito più forte o più furbo ci rompe le ossa.
Si, perchè c'è sempre qualcuno più furbo o più forte di noi.

Ognuno è libero di scegliere il tipo di vita che vuole fare, chiaramente partendo dal contesto in cui la sorte lo ha posto a vivere. C'è solo una cosa che non è possibile evitare: pagare tutto. Si, perchè del conto non decidiamo noi né l'importo né la moneta, ma siamo certi che ci verrà presentato e che lo pagheremo.


----------



## Sid (27 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' l'idea di fondo che è sbagliata e che mi ha turbato. Perché questo regalo? Perché da lui? Chi l'ha suggerito? Sulla base di quale ragione? Voleva sbarazzarsene? Sono tutte domande alle quali non ho risposta e non me la voglio dare, visto che è sbagliato il principio.


L'idea che ho io è che tua moglie stia cercando in qualche modo una tua accondiscendenza. E' venuta a riferire proprio a te che proprio l'altro le ha dato il giocattolo. 
E' come se lei cercasse tramite questo gesto un collegamento: tu accetti il regalo (con la scusa che è per il bambino), quindi tu cominci ad accettare l'altro e lei, se mai si è sentita in colpa, comincia a tranquillizzarsi e a pensare ad una bella e grande famiglia allargata che a Natale si ritroverà tutti assieme appassionatamente a tavola.
Se la vostra separazione fosse stata più conflittuale, si sarebbe ben guardata dal parlarti dell'altro... e non te ne sei neppure andato di casa, ancora.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Col cuore rotto vi informo che sabato sera ho parlato ai bambini. Se i piccoli forse hanno capito, forse no, come sarà la nuova situazione, la grande è scoppiata in lacrime e ho sentito una forte stretta al cuore. L'ho rassicurata fin dove ho potuto ma è stato un colpo durissimo.
> Ora va meglio. Venerdì sera prossimo non tornerò a casa, e comincerà la nuova avventura. Vedrò come reagiranno i bimbi nei prossimi giorni.
> E' dura, ma ce la faremo.



Scrivo prima di leggere il seguito.

Ti sono molto vicina Dave. 
Immagino nel profondo del cuore cosa tu debba avere provato, e spero non ti sembri eccessivo se dico che mi è sembrato di sentirlo, il tuo dolore.
Sai che ho le mie ragioni per sentirmi così, ti prego di credermi sincera.

Sei un grande, lo sapevi che non poteva essere evitato un certo dolore ai tuoi figli, ma so, SO che riuscirete a creare un nuovo equilibrio e un ambiente sano e sereno dove potranno crescere e diventare grandi, persone come le avresti cresciuti prima, e come li crescerai adesso.

Ma glielo hai detto da solo? 

Dave, un abbraccio forte...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vi faccio una domanda, e vi chiedo se la ritenete una domanda trabocchetto oppure no.
> Ieri sera, prendendola larga, mi ha detto che il "lui" ha trovato in cantina un pincanello giocattolo che era dei suoi figli. Siccome non sapeva cosa farsene, l'ha dato a mia moglie e chiesto se lo voleva dare ai ns figli. Mia moglie mi ha anche detto che, se voglio, ai bimbi non avrebbe detto da chi provenisse (un generico dai colleghi dell'ufficio, oppure da un'altra persona sempre dell'ufficio). Pensava di regalarglielo per il compleanno del piccolo a dicembre. Mi ha chiesto cosa ne pensassi.
> Io ho preso tempo, poiché sono stato preso alla sprovvista. Ma in ogni caso, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di nervosismo e irritazione, anche se ho cercato di controllarla e non dar troppo a vederla.
> Voi cosa rispondereste al mio posto?



Bo. A essere buoni, vuole mostrarti che capisce come stai e che ti vuole dare il giusto rispetto nel chiedere a te quando "lui" si avvicina in qualche modo alla famiglia.
A voler essere cattivi, questi problemi non se li fa quando i vostri figli giocano con lui, pure se per caso. A essere cattivi, vuole capire come prenderesti un suo eventuale maggior coinvolgimento con la tua famiglia.

Probabilmente un pò di tutto. Non credo che tua moglie sia un mostro di glaciale razionalità, pur nei suoi torti me la immagino un bel pò confusa e impaurita, come te. 

Io risponderei... quello che mi sento. Tu questa persona la vuoi lontana dai tuoi figli, Dave, c'è poco da fare, poco da razionalizzare.
Diglielo.
Dille "con lui puoi fare ciò che vuoi ma in questo momento più lontano sta dai nostri figli meglio è. Io ci sto male, sto male adesso che esco di casa a pensare a lui vicino ai nostri figli. Per favore lascia perdere il regalo, anche se dici che viene da un altro. Mettilo pure tu in cantina se vuoi, arriverà forse il giorno che non mi farò più questi problemi, ma adesso più lontano sta dai nostri figli meglio è. "
Aggiungi pure un "per favore, ci tengo davvero a che tu mi dia almeno questo" se vuoi.
Dave, io ti approvo sempre, ma non ti devi autodistruggere nella volontà di fare sempre il meglio e di conservare la tua dignità. Anche tu hai bisogno di sostegno.


----------



## Daniele (27 Ottobre 2010)

Dave, adesso ti tiro un poco su il morale.Ogni tanto ci vuole. Quando ti dicono che è inevitabile che lei si faccia una vita con lui e quindi con i tuoi figli...c'è una parte di menzogna. Lei può farlo solo se lui pagherà l'affitto di casa tua a te! E si, perchè se il tizio o anche altri vivesse con la tua moglie in casa tua l'affitto ti sarebbe dovuto da lui per diritto. Aggiungo poi una cosa che dovrà esserti chiara, se avrai mai problemi di soldi o con la casa tu avrai sempre il diritto di soggornare in quella tua casa, con buona pace di tutti.
E' inevitabile che lei si faccia una vita si, ma è evitabile che lei ti costringa di fare il cornuto e mazziato Dave che è la cosa più importante. 
Poi io non lo darei per certo la sua presenza con tua moglie, per me quello non lascerà mai la famiglia, perchè in vero, lei si è innamorata di lui, ma lui probabilmente se la sta solo fottendo alla grande.
Dave, sei una brava persona meriti cose bellissime, sai???


----------



## robiballerin (27 Ottobre 2010)

Caro DAVE ad occhio e croce tua moglie deve avere un bel pò di casino in testa ed anche due fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi...Forse spera di rifarsi una famiglia con buona pace di tutti... difficile ma non impossibile..dipende dalla moglie dell'altro e dalla volontà dell'altro di sconvolgersi la vita..si perchè in questo caso i problemi li avrà anche l'altro ed è inevitabile... ed è abbastanza raro che un uomo lasci la propria famiglia per accollarsene un altra..Ora c'è l'entusiasmo e la passione tra breve tempo resteranno la routine i problemi e la nostalgia ed in più l'ostracismo delle persone che vi erano vicine. é molto probabile che tua moglie resterà a fare la parte dell'amante e dovrà accontentarsi di dividere il proprio uomo.. Visto che le scelte dei due sciagurati rovinano a vita di due famiglie io non esiterei a mettere in chiaro con le persone coinvolte di come sono le cose... non starei con le mani in mano a permettere che mia moglie condivida il proprio letto con una persona che influenzerà la vita dei miei figli senza prima averne messo in chiaro le intenzioni...se pensi di tacere per non dare ulteriori problemi ai tuoi bimbi sbagli e di grosso. per come la vedo io soffriranno perchè ti vedranno debole e remissivo... e se mettendo in chiaro le cose anche con la moglie dell'altro rovinerai la storia di tua moglie me ne sbatterei altamente.
considerala per quello che è:
Una INCOSCIENTE BUGIARDA EGOISTA CHE SE NE FREGA DELL'IMPEGNO PRESO FACENDO DEI FIGLI CON TE E DEL DOLORE E DEI PROBLEMI CHE HA CREATO E SOPRATUTTO CREERA' A TE ED ALLA CRESCITA DEI VOSTRI FIGLI .
Perciò niente scrupoli e niente favori per renderle la vita più facile che lei  ha dimostrato il menefreghismo più totale nei vostri confronti... Dovrebbe vergognarsi per quello che stà facendo ed invece parla di giocattoli usati e di normalità quando stà arrecando dolore a te ed ai tuoi figlioli. Perchè la sera quando andranno a dormire non avranno il loro papà ma una faccia di m.... che dovrebbe essere con i propri figli...
TRATTALI COME SI MERITANO E SII UOMO...!!!


----------



## dave.one (28 Ottobre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro DAVE ad occhio e croce tua moglie deve avere un bel pò di casino in testa ed anche due fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi...Forse spera di rifarsi una famiglia con buona pace di tutti... difficile ma non impossibile..dipende dalla moglie dell'altro e dalla volontà dell'altro di sconvolgersi la vita..si perchè in questo caso i problemi li avrà anche l'altro ed è inevitabile... ed è abbastanza raro che un uomo lasci la propria famiglia per accollarsene un altra..Ora c'è l'entusiasmo e la passione tra breve tempo resteranno la routine i problemi e la nostalgia ed in più l'ostracismo delle persone che vi erano vicine. é molto probabile che tua moglie resterà a fare la parte dell'amante e dovrà accontentarsi di dividere il proprio uomo.. Visto che le scelte dei due sciagurati rovinano a vita di due famiglie io non esiterei a mettere in chiaro con le persone coinvolte di come sono le cose... non starei con le mani in mano a permettere che mia moglie condivida il proprio letto con una persona che influenzerà la vita dei miei figli senza prima averne messo in chiaro le intenzioni...se pensi di tacere per non dare ulteriori problemi ai tuoi bimbi sbagli e di grosso. per come la vedo io soffriranno perchè ti vedranno debole e remissivo... e se mettendo in chiaro le cose anche con la moglie dell'altro rovinerai la storia di tua moglie me ne sbatterei altamente.
> considerala per quello che è:
> Una INCOSCIENTE BUGIARDA EGOISTA CHE SE NE FREGA DELL'IMPEGNO PRESO FACENDO DEI FIGLI CON TE E DEL DOLORE E DEI PROBLEMI CHE HA CREATO E SOPRATUTTO CREERA' A TE ED ALLA CRESCITA DEI VOSTRI FIGLI .
> Perciò niente scrupoli e niente favori per renderle la vita più facile che lei  ha dimostrato il menefreghismo più totale nei vostri confronti... Dovrebbe vergognarsi per quello che stà facendo ed invece parla di giocattoli usati e di normalità quando stà arrecando dolore a te ed ai tuoi figlioli. Perchè la sera quando andranno a dormire non avranno il loro papà ma una faccia di m.... che dovrebbe essere con i propri figli...
> TRATTALI COME SI MERITANO E SII UOMO...!!!


Ciao Robiballerin. Ho poco tempo oggi ma voglio chiarire una cosa: come moglie lei ha fallito e su questo non ci piove. Come marito anch'io ho fallito, ed anche qui non ci piove. Delle due colpe, lei ha comunque perpetrato quella indiscutibilmente irresponsabile. E questo è il macigno che si poterà sul groppo probabilmente per tutta la vita. Dipenderà da lei se questo sarà più o meno tollerabile. E quindi dirà di più sul chi è veramente dentro di se.
Per quanto riguarda la "mamma" dei miei figli: non è una irresponsabile e sicuramente non si tira indietro verso nessun impegno riguardo quest'aspetto. Si da da fare al massimo per ciò che qualsiasi genitore farebbe per la propria prole applicando il buon senso.
Ma sono due aspetti ben diversi e distinti.
Ha, con buona probabilità, ragione Sid nel dire che cerca la mia approvazione, ma come già avete detto in passato, è troppo presto. Cioé: mi hai messo le corna ieri ed oggi sei lì a chiedermi "ti va bene se esco con lui"? Alla faccia della velocità di cambiamento! Sui figli non transigo: loro devono ancora assimilare questo cambiamento (papà che vive altrove), e devono capirlo, soprattutto accettarlo. Bisogna dare loro tempo per questo. Poi si penserà a ciò che verrà dopo.
Però non condivido quando dici di mettere in chiaro le cose con le persone coinvolte. Alla fine che cosa ne guadagnerei? Che cosa ne guadagnerebbero i miei figli? Che reazione avrebbe mia moglie? Certo: mi libero di un peso che ho sullo stomaco, ma, tolto questo peso, cosa mi rimane? Su questa questione ci vado con i piedi di piombo; se l'occasione lo richiederà a forza, allora ne parlerò con chi di dovere, ma non prima.


----------



## robiballerin (28 Ottobre 2010)

OK Dave i miei non erano consigli erano piuttosto riflessioni su quello che avrei fatto al posto tuo... Hai ragione tu devi copmportarti come ti sembra giusto ... del resto siamo tutti diversi. Il fatto è che la tua storia mi ha molto coinvolto e mi è difficile contenere le mie reazioni... In bocca al lupo e speriamo abbia ragione tu...


----------



## alfeo (28 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Robiballerin. Ho poco tempo oggi ma voglio chiarire una cosa: come moglie lei ha fallito e su questo non ci piove. Come marito anch'io ho fallito, ed anche qui non ci piove. Delle due colpe, lei ha comunque perpetrato quella indiscutibilmente irresponsabile. E questo è il macigno che si poterà sul groppo probabilmente per tutta la vita. Dipenderà da lei se questo sarà più o meno tollerabile. E quindi dirà di più sul chi è veramente dentro di se.
> Per quanto riguarda la "mamma" dei miei figli: non è una irresponsabile e sicuramente non si tira indietro verso nessun impegno riguardo quest'aspetto. Si da da fare al massimo per ciò che qualsiasi genitore farebbe per la propria prole applicando il buon senso.
> Ma sono due aspetti ben diversi e distinti.
> Ha, con buona probabilità, ragione Sid nel dire che cerca la mia approvazione, ma come già avete detto in passato, è troppo presto. Cioé: mi hai messo le corna ieri ed oggi sei lì a chiedermi "ti va bene se esco con lui"? Alla faccia della velocità di cambiamento! Sui figli non transigo: loro devono ancora assimilare questo cambiamento (papà che vive altrove), e devono capirlo, soprattutto accettarlo. Bisogna dare loro tempo per questo. Poi si penserà a ciò che verrà dopo.
> Però non condivido quando dici di mettere in chiaro le cose con le persone coinvolte. Alla fine che cosa ne guadagnerei? Che cosa ne guadagnerebbero i miei figli? Che reazione avrebbe mia moglie? Certo: mi libero di un peso che ho sullo stomaco, ma, tolto questo peso, cosa mi rimane? Su questa questione ci vado con i piedi di piombo; se l'occasione lo richiederà a forza, allora ne parlerò con chi di dovere, ma non prima.


Ti scrivo di una mia esperienza personale che, indirettamente, mi ha fatto pensare a te.
Ieri ho accompagnato mia figlia in piscina e durante tutto il tempo in cui sono stato negli spogliatoi ho parlato con la mamma di una bambina che va con lei in acqua per farla sentire a suo agio (mia figlia) e per farle fare una amichetta.
Poi mentre lei era in acqua ho seguito la lezione della bimba vicino a questa ragazza, conversando con lei.
Niente di particolare, niente da segnalare riguardo questa "amicizia", a parte la considerazione (a cui ho pensato) che sarebbe (o meglio potrebbe essere) la classica situazione da tradimento.net.
Per inciso mi sono anche reso conto di quanto sarebbe fuorviante giudicare me dal comportamento che avevo in quel momento, da quanto potevo apparire molto migliore (comprensivo, dolce, rilassato) di quanto in realtà io non sia... Di quanto l'interlocutrice avrebbe potuto compensare gli enormi vuoti che ha di me dipingendomi come le pare (e lo stesso sarebbe potuto accadere a me, ovviamente).
Ma torniamo a noi, e al mio piccolo aneddoto.
Appena ho ho lasciato la piccola con la madre, in un breve tragitto in macchina di cinque minuti lei le aveva detto tutto di questa "amica di papà".
Io, non avendo nulla da nascondere, avevo già detto a mia moglie di questa mamma (e delle altre che ho conosciuto), ma mi ha sopreso quanto sia stata dettagliata mia figlia (4 anni) nel riferire alla mamma tutto di questa "amicizia", del fatto che io ho "parlato sempre con lei".
Insomma quel che mi ha fatto pensare è quanto i bimbi siano attenti a tutto ciò che ci circonda (noi genitori), di quanto abbiano le antenne ben ritte sulle nuove "amicizie" di mamma e papà. Hanno una sensibilità estrema e il torto maggiore che possiamo far loro è sottovalutare la loro intelligenza.
Ho pensato dunque a tua moglie e la leggerezza (dal mio punto di vista) con cui fa "giocare" i tuoi (pardon, vostri) figli con questo suo "amico" e la superficialità con la quale vorrebbe far digerire la casualità di un regalo riciclato proveniente da questo casuale, ma tanto assiduo, amico di mamma.
Alla fine, rispetto a questa patetica via di mezzo, sarebbe paradossalmente meglio metterli di fronte alla realtà in modo brutale se non riesce a percorrere la strada dell'estrema cautela che vorrebbe che il nuovo "amico" venga introdotto se e quando si decide davvero a voltare pagina e giocare un ruolo concreto nella vita della mamma.
Questo è quanto.


----------



## dave.one (29 Ottobre 2010)

Buona sera a tutti. Vi scrivo dalla mia nuova residenza.
E' una nuova sensazione, strana, ma al momento, detto molto onestamente, non malvagia, anzi...
Vedremo nei prossimi giorni. Prevedo alti e bassi "costanti".

Un saluto, a domani a chi ci sarà.


----------



## robiballerin (29 Ottobre 2010)

un caro saluto anche a te ed appena ti senti esci e vai a cercare tutte le amiche della tua ex...


----------



## Sid (29 Ottobre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti. Vi scrivo dalla mia nuova residenza.
> E' una nuova sensazione, strana, ma al momento, detto molto onestamente, non malvagia, anzi...
> Vedremo nei prossimi giorni. Prevedo alti e bassi "costanti".
> 
> Un saluto, a domani a chi ci sarà.


... fai tua quella casa...


----------



## dave.one (3 Novembre 2010)

Ho scoperto una cosa che mi fa veramente paura: ieri sera sono stato con i bimbi a cena, e poi sono andato via dopo cena dopo averli messi a letto. Mi sono reso conto, nel momento in cui sono uscito di casa, di come, dopo essere stato felice e contento con i bimbi, non abbia più avuto il desiderio di stare lì in casa, anche un attimo, a parlare con mia moglie. Letteralmente volevo andarmene... 
Mi fa paura, perché vuol dire che non provo empatia per le persone che mi fanno, o mi hanno fatto del male, soprattutto se mancate ree confesse (tutt'ora nega, fate voi). Sarà un caso? Non lo so, ma spero soltanto che sia un momento così, o che sia riferito ad una persona soltanto e non sia una condizione generalizzata valida con tutte le persone.
Accidenti... accidenti a me!


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una cosa che mi fa veramente paura: ieri sera sono stato con i bimbi a cena, e poi sono andato via dopo cena dopo averli messi a letto. Mi sono reso conto, nel momento in cui sono uscito di casa, di come, dopo essere stato felice e contento con i bimbi, non abbia più avuto il desiderio di stare lì in casa, anche un attimo, a parlare con mia moglie. Letteralmente volevo andarmene...
> Mi fa paura, perché vuol dire che non provo empatia per le persone che mi fanno, o mi hanno fatto del male, soprattutto se mancate ree confesse (tutt'ora nega, fate voi). Sarà un caso? Non lo so, ma spero soltanto che sia un momento così, o che sia riferito ad una persona soltanto e non sia una condizione generalizzata valida con tutte le persone.
> Accidenti... accidenti a me!


Sei un umo molto equilibrato, non pretendere troppo da te.
Io pure sono stato in quelle condizioni, e pensa che ancora non posso neppure uscire da quella porta.
Ti posso solo invitare a portare pazienza: vedrai che in gamba come sei maturerai presto la consapevolezza e l'equilibrio di questi nuovi modi di rapportarti. Il rancore ed il dolore che adesso ti fanno "fuggire" da quella porta, fra non molto ti faranno uscire serenamente, a passo calmo, forte e sorridente, perchè sentirai finalmente di essere superiore al male che hai subito. E nessuno ti porterà mai via ciò che è tuo. :up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Dave, solo una piccola cosa per te, per liberarti da un pesuccio, che non farà male ne a te ne ai tuoi figli ma che farà sia male che bene a tua moglie. Mettila davanti alle prove del tradimento, capirà solo in quel momento che è una traditrice e non una donna solo innamorata, lei ci crede fermamente in questo, si sta creando una sua illusione per uscirne fuori bene, almeno bene quanto te, ma anche tu lo sa che così non è. Sai chi ha fatto una cazzata può farla franca (tua moglie la farà franca alla grande), ma almeno deve essere messa davanti al suo atto, fa male ma può far crescere e soprattutto potrebbe renderla una buona madre in futuro (essere buona madre non è solo accudire dei piccoli, è anche la capacità di educare dei giovani, li si misura il valore di una persona, ci si smazzola di meno fisicamente, ma è terribilmente più complessa come cosa).
Dai su che sei una brava persona.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una cosa che mi fa veramente paura: ieri sera sono stato con i bimbi a cena, e poi sono andato via dopo cena dopo averli messi a letto. Mi sono reso conto, nel momento in cui sono uscito di casa, di come, dopo essere stato felice e contento con i bimbi, non abbia più avuto il desiderio di stare lì in casa, anche un attimo, a parlare con mia moglie. Letteralmente volevo andarmene...
> *Mi fa paura, perché vuol dire che non provo empatia per le persone che mi fanno, o mi hanno fatto del male*, soprattutto se mancate ree confesse (tutt'ora nega, fate voi). Sarà un caso? Non lo so, ma spero soltanto che sia un momento così, o che sia riferito ad una persona soltanto e non sia una condizione generalizzata valida con tutte le persone.
> Accidenti... accidenti a me!


a me pare una reazione sana


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una cosa che mi fa veramente paura: ieri sera sono stato con i bimbi a cena, e poi sono andato via dopo cena dopo averli messi a letto. Mi sono reso conto, nel momento in cui sono uscito di casa, di come, dopo essere stato felice e contento con i bimbi, non abbia più avuto il desiderio di stare lì in casa, anche un attimo, a parlare con mia moglie. Letteralmente volevo andarmene...
> Mi fa paura, perché vuol dire che non provo empatia per le persone che mi fanno, o mi hanno fatto del male, soprattutto se mancate ree confesse (tutt'ora nega, fate voi). Sarà un caso? Non lo so, ma spero soltanto che sia un momento così, o che sia riferito ad una persona soltanto e non sia una condizione generalizzata valida con tutte le persone.
> Accidenti... accidenti a me!


Stai affrontando un grande cambiamento nella tua vita. Non pretendere troppo da te. concentrati sui bambini, come già stai facendo. Il rapporto con tua moglie consideralo congelato al momento. 
Datti il tempo per metabolizzare il cambiamento e vedrai che poi verrà naturale riallacciare i rapporti anche con lei. 
Sono certa che andrà tutto per il meglio.:up:


----------



## minnie (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una cosa che mi fa veramente paura: ieri sera sono stato con i bimbi a cena, e poi sono andato via dopo cena dopo averli messi a letto. Mi sono reso conto, nel momento in cui sono uscito di casa, di come, dopo essere stato felice e contento con i bimbi, non abbia più avuto il desiderio di stare lì in casa, anche un attimo, a parlare con mia moglie. Letteralmente volevo andarmene...
> Mi fa paura, perché vuol dire che non provo empatia per le persone che mi fanno, o mi hanno fatto del male, soprattutto se mancate ree confesse (tutt'ora nega, fate voi). Sarà un caso? Non lo so, ma spero soltanto che sia un momento così, o che sia riferito ad una persona soltanto e non sia una condizione generalizzata valida con tutte le persone.
> Accidenti... accidenti a me!


... scherzi? Io sto da Dio qnd lui è via in viaggio e i giorni in cui c'è faccio il conto alla rovescia di quanto manca al prox viaggio.... Desiderio di parlare zero.... e ci vivo ancora assieme! Direi che sarebbe anormale il contrario, Dave! Un bacio!


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho scoperto una cosa che mi fa veramente paura: ieri sera sono stato con i bimbi a cena, e poi sono andato via dopo cena dopo averli messi a letto. Mi sono reso conto, nel momento in cui sono uscito di casa, di come, dopo essere stato felice e contento con i bimbi, non abbia più avuto il desiderio di stare lì in casa, anche un attimo, a parlare con mia moglie. Letteralmente volevo andarmene...
> Mi fa paura, perché vuol dire che non provo empatia per le persone che mi fanno, o mi hanno fatto del male, soprattutto se mancate ree confesse (tutt'ora nega, fate voi). Sarà un caso? Non lo so, ma spero soltanto che sia un momento così, o che sia riferito ad una persona soltanto e non sia una condizione generalizzata valida con tutte le persone.
> Accidenti... accidenti a me!


A me sembra la prima reazione umana/comprensibile che hai avuto da quando è iniziato il tutto (nei confronti di tua moglie intendo).


----------



## Amarax (3 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me sembra la prima reazione umana/comprensibile che hai avuto da quando è iniziato il tutto (nei confronti di tua moglie intendo).



quotooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> quotooooooooooooo!!!!


 Potremmo anche avere un trauma per questo!
No dico...cioè....stiamo scoprendo che anche Dave è umano! 
Potrei non riprendermi facilmente! :unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potremmo anche avere un trauma per questo!
> No dico...cioè....stiamo scoprendo che anche Dave è umano!
> Potrei non riprendermi facilmente! :unhappy:


Dave fin'ora, e pure oggi, ha dimostrato di essere mooooooooooolto più umano di tutti quelli che reagiscono come bestie sulla base di sentimenti violenti, rancore e presunzione e se ne vantano pure.


----------



## Amarax (3 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potremmo anche avere un trauma per questo!
> No dico...cioè....stiamo scoprendo che anche Dave è umano!
> Potrei non riprendermi facilmente! :unhappy:



Tirati su ...ormai dovresti essere avvezza ai cambiamenti


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tirati su ...ormai dovresti essere avvezza ai cambiamenti


:rotfl: Mi farò forza eroicamente!



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dave fin'ora, e pure oggi, ha dimostrato di essere mooooooooooolto più umano di tutti quelli che reagiscono come bestie sulla base di sentimenti violenti, rancore e presunzione e se ne vantano pure.


 Secondo me no...penso sia stato fin troppo controllato, calmo e comprensivo nei confronti della moglie (e solo di quello eh..)


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: Mi farò forza eroicamente!
> 
> Secondo me no...penso sia stato fin troppo controllato, calmo e comprensivo nei confronti della moglie (e solo di quello eh..)


Ma guarda che controllo, calma e comprensione sono doti umane.

Ad essere vendicativi, irosi, rancorosi etc è capace qualsiasi bestia. Sono reazioni istintive.


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma guarda che controllo, calma e comprensione sono doti umane.
> 
> Ad essere vendicativi, irosi, rancorosi etc è capace qualsiasi bestia. Sono reazioni istintive.


Grazie di darmi della bestia :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie di darmi della bestia :up:



Oltre che sado....è anche Maso
C'era un vecchissimo film di Cicciolina:
Carcere amori bestiali. 

Noi che conosciamo Dave., hai TUTTO da imparare da lui...
Eheheheeheh...
Sir Dave.One...


----------



## robiballerin (3 Novembre 2010)

dai tempi del delitto d'onore ne abbiamo fatta di strada... ma accettare un tradimento senza alcuna reazione nei confronti del traditore mi sembra veramente troppo... siamo nel XXI secolo ma la gentilezza la tolleranza e la comprensione sono veramente eccessivi... il mandare bellamente a c..... il traditore ed un pò di sano disprezzo manifestato dinanzi a parenti e conoscenti (tra l'altro spesso i parenti ed amici del traditore sanno parte della verità e prendono le difese dello stesso o con l'omertà od addirittura nascondendo i fatti ) non ritengo vada ad inficiare il rapporto con la prole ma è certamente catartico per la propria delusione e la propria autostima che è comunque essenziale per ottenere quella serenità necessaria a tale rapporto...
In ultima analisi quando ci vuole ci vuole.. !!!


----------



## dave.one (3 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> dai tempi del delitto d'onore ne abbiamo fatta di strada... ma accettare un tradimento senza alcuna reazione nei confronti del traditore mi sembra veramente troppo... siamo nel XXI secolo ma la gentilezza la tolleranza e la comprensione sono veramente eccessivi... il mandare bellamente a c..... il traditore ed un pò di sano disprezzo manifestato dinanzi a parenti e conoscenti (tra l'altro spesso i parenti ed amici del traditore sanno parte della verità e prendono le difese dello stesso o con l'omertà od addirittura nascondendo i fatti ) non ritengo vada ad inficiare il rapporto con la prole ma è certamente catartico per la propria delusione e la propria autostima che è comunque essenziale per ottenere quella serenità necessaria a tale rapporto...
> In ultima analisi quando ci vuole ci vuole.. !!!


Robiballerin, lo ripeto per l'ennesima e, spero, ultima volta: NON ho accettato un tradimento; sennò non vivrei da solo ora.
Ho una famiglia, la mia, la quale ha una dignità da difendere. Ho dei figli che reputo intelligenti, in crescita, che hanno bisogno soltanto di amore, educazione e felicità. Lo stesso amore e felicità che io, tu, e tanti altri come noi, hanno ricevuto dai propri genitori (siano stati essi insieme o separati, non importa). Chiedi a chi invece ha avuto genitori - pure conviventi, oppure separati - in "lotta" perenne o quasi per rancori mai sopiti, per ripicche, risentimenti o quant'altro. Che vita hanno avuto? Dov'era la loro felicità quando ne avevano più bisogno? Che cosa ci hanno guadagnato? Qual è stata la lezione di vita che hanno imparato? Fatti queste domande, troverai da solo la risposta.
Imposta una scala dei valori di vita in cui credi, ed ordinali gerarchicamente. Vedrai che, gira e rigira, i miei e i tuoi sono sempre quelli, ma la tua gerarchia sarà ben diversa dalla mia. Da qui le nostre differenze nell'affrontare lo stesso problema; il risultato ottenuto forse sarà lo stesso, forse no. Ma te la sentiresti di giudicare la vita degli altri? E se sì, perché? Su quali basi? Io no. Diceva Gesù: "Perché guardi la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio del tuo fratello, e non t'accorgi della trave che è nel tuo?".

Ed, in ultima istanza: ci sono amici reali, in carne ed ossa, con i quali mi sento e mi vedo quando possibile, dei quali posso solo dire il meglio di loro. E ci siete voi (o, almeno, parte di voi), con le vostre esperienze vissute, che mi fate ragionare, pensare, riflettere e trovare quelle perdute basi solide dalle quali ripartire. Altro non posso fare che ringraziarvi. Punto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Robiballerin, lo ripeto per l'ennesima e, spero, ultima volta: NON ho accettato un tradimento; sennò non vivrei da solo ora.
> Ho una famiglia, la mia, la quale ha una dignità da difendere. Ho dei figli che reputo intelligenti, in crescita, che hanno bisogno soltanto di amore, educazione e felicità. Lo stesso amore e felicità che io, tu, e tanti altri come noi, hanno ricevuto dai propri genitori (siano stati essi insieme o separati, non importa). Chiedi a chi invece ha avuto genitori - pure conviventi, oppure separati - in "lotta" perenne o quasi per rancori mai sopiti, per ripicche, risentimenti o quant'altro. Che vita hanno avuto? Dov'era la loro felicità quando ne avevano più bisogno? Che cosa ci hanno guadagnato? Qual è stata la lezione di vita che hanno imparato? Fatti queste domande, troverai da solo la risposta.
> Imposta una scala dei valori di vita in cui credi, ed ordinali gerarchicamente. Vedrai che, gira e rigira, i miei e i tuoi sono sempre quelli, ma la tua gerarchia sarà ben diversa dalla mia. Da qui le nostre differenze nell'affrontare lo stesso problema; il risultato ottenuto forse sarà lo stesso, forse no. Ma te la sentiresti di giudicare la vita degli altri? E se sì, perché? Su quali basi? Io no. Diceva Gesù: "Perché guardi la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio del tuo fratello, e non t'accorgi della trave che è nel tuo?".
> 
> Ed, in ultima istanza: ci sono amici reali, in carne ed ossa, con i quali mi sento e mi vedo quando possibile, dei quali posso solo dire il meglio di loro. E ci siete voi (o, almeno, parte di voi), con le vostre esperienze vissute, che mi fate ragionare, pensare, riflettere e trovare quelle perdute basi solide dalle quali ripartire. Altro non posso fare che ringraziarvi. Punto.


 
Se già avevo una buona opinione di te prima di sabato, se pure sabato questa si è rinfrancata, oggi mio caro hai fatto un ulteriore gigantesco balzo avanti nella mia considerazione, per quello che può valere.
Personaggi come te sono quelli che fanno sperare in un futuro migliore, fatto di uomini veri e non di gorilla sapiens vestiti della festa.
Grazie.


----------



## robiballerin (3 Novembre 2010)

evidentemente non siamo tutti eguali...
e non ho affatto la convinzione di avere ragione e torto gli altri...
e ciò che va bene a me ad un altro può apparire sbagliato..
ma si tratta pur sempre di modi d'essere e di vedere le cose...
io per esempio leggo sempre con attenzione Daniele Che seppur discordante nei toni esprime comunque degli stati d'animo comprensibili e che a Lui sono congeniali...
E non mi permetterei mai di considerarlo una bestia...
Io ho una mia filosofia di vita : cerco di fare del bene a tutti anche a chi non conosco...ma se qualcuno mi fa del male scientemente faccio l'impossibile per fargliela pagare con gli interessi ed a quel punto decido io in qual modo ed in quale misura..
Tutto ciò mi fa stare veramente bene ed il rendere pan per focaccia lo considero molto più umano che il porgrere l'altra guancia anche perchè la filosofia sottesa al nuovo testamento non mi appartiene e la considero una bizzarria utile ai soverchiatori ed ai prepotenti.
Queste mie considerazioni sono volte più in difesa di Daniele che comunque si difende benissimo da solo che in una critica all'operato di Dave al quale riconosco delle peculiarità di carattere che lo fanno apprezzare da un folto gruppo di persone in questo sito e che pur io non considerandomi ne cattivo ne una bestia non riesco a condividere...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Robiballerin, lo ripeto per l'ennesima e, spero, ultima volta: NON ho accettato un tradimento; sennò non vivrei da solo ora.
> Ho una famiglia, la mia, la quale ha una dignità da difendere. Ho dei figli che reputo intelligenti, in crescita, che hanno bisogno soltanto di amore, educazione e felicità. Lo stesso amore e felicità che io, tu, e tanti altri come noi, hanno ricevuto dai propri genitori (siano stati essi insieme o separati, non importa). Chiedi a chi invece ha avuto genitori - pure conviventi, oppure separati - in "lotta" perenne o quasi per rancori mai sopiti, per ripicche, risentimenti o quant'altro. Che vita hanno avuto? Dov'era la loro felicità quando ne avevano più bisogno? Che cosa ci hanno guadagnato? Qual è stata la lezione di vita che hanno imparato? Fatti queste domande, troverai da solo la risposta.
> Imposta una scala dei valori di vita in cui credi, ed ordinali gerarchicamente. Vedrai che, gira e rigira, i miei e i tuoi sono sempre quelli, ma la tua gerarchia sarà ben diversa dalla mia. Da qui le nostre differenze nell'affrontare lo stesso problema; il risultato ottenuto forse sarà lo stesso, forse no. Ma te la sentiresti di giudicare la vita degli altri? E se sì, perché? Su quali basi? Io no. Diceva Gesù: "Perché guardi la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio del tuo fratello, e non t'accorgi della trave che è nel tuo?".
> 
> Ed, in ultima istanza: ci sono amici reali, in carne ed ossa, con i quali mi sento e mi vedo quando possibile, dei quali posso solo dire il meglio di loro. E ci siete voi (o, almeno, parte di voi), con le vostre esperienze vissute, che mi fate ragionare, pensare, riflettere e trovare quelle perdute basi solide dalle quali ripartire. Altro non posso fare che ringraziarvi. Punto.


Infatti è quello che dico sempre alla Duchessa...Cazzo smetti sempre di guardare la trave nel mio occhio, qualche volta ammetti di avere una pagliuzza eh? Che ti cambia?...Ma niente eh? Mi dice, chi è stato dirti che ho una pagliuzza? Sono le tue lenti sporche. Ah già è vero...è una ruga...
Paffete parte un ceffone..." Conte come ti permetti!".
Detto ciò...

Cosa fare adesso?
Mio caro, datti alla pazza gioia no?
E con tua moglie, impara l'arte dello sberleffo eh?
Non so come mai, ma noto che la gente s'incazza se rido loro in faccia.
Grazie ancora per il tuo apporto al raduno...
COme hai notato...poi...ehm la sagra continua eh?
Eheheheheehehehehe...

A me interessa capire che la grandezza di un'uomo sta nella sua abilità e capacità di far fronte a qualsiasi situazione gli si presenti, davanti.
Hai ragione sugli amici.
Tu non sai cosa non ho passato con la malattia di mia moglie, e non ho nessuna vergogna di dire, che specie nel momento del suo ricovero, gli amici si sono fatti in 4 per me. Davvero.

Cosa fare adesso?
Far fronte alla situazione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> evidentemente non siamo tutti eguali...
> e non ho affatto la convinzione di avere ragione e torto gli altri...
> e ciò che va bene a me ad un altro può apparire sbagliato..
> ma si tratta pur sempre di modi d'essere e di vedere le cose...
> ...


 
La differenza non è tra chi è bestia e chi no.
E' solo tra chi lo ammette e chi no.
Bestie lo siamo tutti, volenti o nolenti, e la violenza è un nostro retaggio dal quale dovremmo provare ad affrancarci, non coltivarlo.
Che certi messaggi come quello cristiano (che storicamente a Cristo è di gan lunga antecedente) o quello gandhiano siano stati usati dai furbi per irretire gli sprovveduti non lo nego certo, ma questo non li invalida.
La legge del più forte è una legge bestiale, non umana.


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La legge del più forte è una legge bestiale, non umana.


Purtroppo è umano Alce, sono più questi che gli altri e la cosa peggiore che sono questi che predicano bontà e buonismo, ma solo per coprire i loro malaffari.
Se perdonare diventa un dovere civile chi sbaglia si sente in dovere di poter sbagliare ancora ed ancora, tanto verrà perdonato, se una persona sa che ad un malaffare subirà  un danno...bhe, credo che i furbetti ci penserebbero molto.
Io vedo i traditori come furbetti, non persone intelligenti, ma proprio furbi che credono di poter tutto.


----------



## minnie (4 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se già avevo una buona opinione di te prima di sabato, se pure sabato questa si è rinfrancata, oggi mio caro hai fatto un ulteriore gigantesco balzo avanti nella mia considerazione, per quello che può valere.
> Personaggi come te sono quelli che fanno sperare in un futuro migliore, fatto di uomini veri e non di gorilla sapiens vestiti della festa.
> Grazie.


:up:Condivido e mi dispiace non potervi smeraldare ne uno ne l'altro.
Vi smeraldo entrambi idealmente, se vi basta....


----------



## minnie (4 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che dico sempre alla Duchessa...Cazzo smetti sempre di guardare la trave nel mio occhio, qualche volta ammetti di avere una pagliuzza eh? Che ti cambia?...Ma niente eh? Mi dice, chi è stato dirti che ho una pagliuzza? Sono le tue lenti sporche. Ah già è vero...è una ruga...
> Paffete parte un ceffone..." Conte come ti permetti!".
> Detto ciò...
> 
> ...


:up:Come sopra, non posso smeraldarti. Lo faccio idealmente!


----------



## minnie (4 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo è umano Alce, sono più questi che gli altri e la cosa peggiore che sono questi che predicano bontà e buonismo, ma solo per coprire i loro malaffari.
> Se perdonare diventa un dovere civile chi sbaglia si sente in dovere di poter sbagliare ancora ed ancora, tanto verrà perdonato, se una persona sa che ad un malaffare subirà un danno...bhe, credo che i furbetti ci penserebbero molto.
> Io vedo i traditori come furbetti, non persone intelligenti, ma proprio furbi che credono di poter tutto.


Penso che la vendetta sia come la morfina: placa momentaneamente il dolore, non cura il cancro che la provoca. E se oggi te ne basta tanto così per sentirti meglio, domani te ne occorrerà un pò di più e la volta dopo ancora di più.
Il perdono, quello vero e sentito, quello che vorrei riuscire a dare totalmente e non ci riesco, cura davvero.
E' come subire una amputazione, vero: nulla sarà più come prima, perchè la malattia c'è stata e ha lasciato conseguenze devastanti. Ma non c'è più il dolore, solo il rimpianto di quello che avevi e non avrai mai più.
Forse un giorno riuscirò a darlo, forse un giorno riuscirai anche tu Daniele, te lo auguro, perchè più che di vendetta tu hai bisogno di un pò di pace. La vita con te ha giocato duro, è vero. Ma tu continui a punire te stesso pensando di punire lei.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Novembre 2010)

Nessuno, se non la nostra stessa coscienza ci vieta di vivere come bestie.
Basta poi non frignare come poppanti quando arriva quello più grosso e cattivo..........






..............e quello arriva sempre.


----------



## Daniele (4 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nessuno, se non la nostra stessa coscienza ci vieta di vivere come bestie.
> Basta poi non frignare come poppanti quando arriva quello più grosso e cattivo..........
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende da quello che si è disposti a fare per far valere le proprie ragioni, basta sapere che il più grosso e più cattivo ha limiti e superarli, superarli di tanto.


----------



## minnie (4 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che si è disposti a fare per far valere le proprie ragioni, basta sapere che il più grosso e più cattivo ha limiti e superarli, superarli di tanto.


 
Cosa che richiede tempo ed energie... allora perchè non investirle nel superare i propri di limiti? Il risultato è lo stesso e si diventa persone migliori...


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Cosa che richiede tempo ed energie... allora perchè non investirle nel superare i propri di limiti? Il risultato è lo stesso e si diventa persone migliori...


Quello di cui non si rendono conto le persone che vivono in quell'ottica gorillesca è che se ognuno di coloro che pensa di aver ragione la fa valere con la violenza, la guerra dominerà sempre la vita, cosa che è un assurdo, perchè guerra e violenza non sono vita, sono morte.
Non si rendono conto che per essere violenti non c'è bisogno di essere umani. O magari non vogliono, molto più vigliaccamente, essere umani nel vero senso della parola, perchè esserlo costa una fatica ben maggiore che qualche ora di palestra e addestramento alle armi.
Anche il più forte alla fine si troverà a scontrarsi con qualcuno più forte ancora: la morte.
E se una persona avrà dedicato la propria esistenza al bene, questo sopravviverà, mentre tutte le ore di palestra, tutto l'odio, tutte le vendette sono destinate a scomparire, svanire nel nulla.
Ma nessuno è obbligato a perseguire il bene e la propria crescita. E' una scelta, per carità. Capisco che tanti non si sentano forti abbastanza.
Ci si ricordi solo di una cosa: i "muscoli" marciranno un giorno, la coscienza no.


----------



## robiballerin (4 Novembre 2010)

il "muscolo" più importante da usare è sempre il cervello e se usi questo nessuno potrà dire che hai dei comportamenti "gorilleschi"..
E nessuno potrà dirti che hai dei comportamenti animali se lo usi per rendere pan per focaccia con gli interessi


----------



## dave.one (4 Novembre 2010)

Stasera sono stato con i bimbi, prima con loro e poi a cena. Ma, per la seconda volta, appena messi a letto, ho avuto il solo e semplice desiderio di andarmene.
E così ho fatto. Sentivo un disagio interiore nel rimanere lì che, forse, molti di voi potranno capire.
Sarà perché sentivo la necessità di tornamene alla mia nuova casa, sarà perché la vicinanza di mia moglie, con i tempi che corrono, non mi fa bene.
Egoismo? Paura? Limitazione della libertà riconquistata? Prima o poi ci arrivo, sicuro e garantito.
E' solo una piccola riflessione, prima di fare le nanne.


----------



## Amarax (5 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stasera sono stato con i bimbi, prima con loro e poi a cena. Ma, per la seconda volta, appena messi a letto, ho avuto il solo e semplice desiderio di andarmene.
> E così ho fatto. *Sentivo un disagio interiore nel rimanere lì* che, forse, molti di voi potranno capire.
> Sarà perché sentivo la necessità di tornamene* alla mia nuova casa, sarà perché la vicinanza di mia moglie, con i tempi che corrono, non mi fa bene.
> Egoismo? Paura? Limitazione della libertà riconquistata?* Prima o poi ci arrivo, sicuro e garantito.
> E' solo una piccola riflessione, prima di fare le nanne.



La tua nuova casa è la tua nuova vita. Dove hai e avrai solo pulizia. Dentro e fuori.
Lì con lei avverti la menzogna, la non pulizia, e non vedi l'ora di andartene.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> La tua nuova casa è la tua nuova vita. Dove hai e avrai solo pulizia. Dentro e fuori.
> Lì con lei avverti la menzogna, la non pulizia, e non vedi l'ora di andartene.


leggendo dave, ho pensato praticamente la stessa cosa:up:

e, tra l'altro, credo sia un buon segno


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> il "muscolo" più importante da usare è sempre il cervello e se usi questo nessuno potrà dire che hai dei comportamenti "gorilleschi"..
> E nessuno potrà dirti che hai dei comportamenti animali se lo usi per rendere pan per focaccia con gli interessi


Il cervello è solo un artiglio più affilato degli altri.
Un mero strumento evolutivo.
Prova ne sia che molti dei più grandi delinquenti, assassini, predicatori e praticanti del Male (altrui) sono e sono stati personaggi di grandissima intelligenza.
Senza umanità, senza coscienza, però, rimangono evolutissime...... bestie.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stasera sono stato con i bimbi, prima con loro e poi a cena. Ma, per la seconda volta, appena messi a letto, ho avuto il solo e semplice desiderio di andarmene.
> E così ho fatto. Sentivo un disagio interiore nel rimanere lì che, forse, molti di voi potranno capire.
> Sarà perché sentivo la necessità di tornamene alla mia nuova casa, sarà perché la vicinanza di mia moglie, con i tempi che corrono, non mi fa bene.
> Egoismo? Paura? Limitazione della libertà riconquistata? Prima o poi ci arrivo, sicuro e garantito.
> E' solo una piccola riflessione, prima di fare le nanne.



Secondo me è una conquista, un passo in avanti.
Lei è sempre la donna con cui hai condiviso tanto, la madre dei tuoi figli, e lo sarà sempre, ma non è più la tua compagna di vita e dentro di te lo stai accettando e stai già andando "avanti".
Mi sembra una cosa ottima. Credo che tu stia già beneficiando dei sacrifici che hai fatto per affrontare tutto con equità e serenità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> La tua nuova casa è la tua nuova vita. Dove hai e avrai solo pulizia. Dentro e fuori.
> Lì con lei avverti la menzogna, la non pulizia, e non vedi l'ora di andartene.





senzasperanze ha detto:


> Secondo me è una conquista, un passo in avanti.
> Lei è sempre la donna con cui hai condiviso tanto, la madre dei tuoi figli, e lo sarà sempre, ma non è più la tua compagna di vita e dentro di te lo stai accettando e stai già andando "avanti".
> Mi sembra una cosa ottima. Credo che tu stia già beneficiando dei sacrifici che hai fatto per affrontare tutto con equità e serenità.


 
Quoto.
E in tutto questo spicca la personalità elevata di Dave tanto quanto la misera inutilità di miserucole vendette.


----------



## minnie (5 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E in tutto questo spicca la personalità elevata di Dave tanto quanto la misera inutilità di miserucole vendette.


Mi associo.:up:


----------



## Sid (5 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stasera sono stato con i bimbi, prima con loro e poi a cena. Ma, per la seconda volta, appena messi a letto, ho avuto il solo e semplice desiderio di andarmene.
> E così ho fatto. Sentivo un disagio interiore nel rimanere lì che, forse, molti di voi potranno capire.
> Sarà perché sentivo la necessità di tornamene alla mia nuova casa, sarà perché la vicinanza di mia moglie, con i tempi che corrono, non mi fa bene.
> Egoismo? Paura? Limitazione della libertà riconquistata? Prima o poi ci arrivo, sicuro e garantito.
> E' solo una piccola riflessione, prima di fare le nanne.


se ti ricordi, diverse pagine fa già Astonished ti aveva anticipato che gli era capitata la stessa sensazione quando ha trovato la moglie al supermercato.


----------



## robiballerin (5 Novembre 2010)

*opinioni discordanti*

Non siamo tutti eguali...
Fin da ragazzino il subire un sopruso od una ingiustizia senza reagire mi faceva stare male e non ho impiegato troppo tempo a giungere alla conclusione che se l'origine del mio male dipendeva dalla volontà o peggio dalla indifferenza al male arrecato da parte di altri non vi era alcun motivo ad impedirmi di ricevere soddisfazione nella vendetta .
Così facendo invece di interiorizzare e di conseguenza somatizzare la frustrazione ed il dispiacere riversavo sull'origine del problema tale sofferenza e ne traevo un sollievo adeguato.
Il non reagire mi faceva sentire un "vigliacco" e come parte "lesa" non vedevo alcun valido motivo di accettare supinamente tale stato d'animo.
Ma proprio perchè non sono una "bestia" valutavo prima se tale situazione era evitabile da parte dell'altro e spesso in un rapporto affettivo tali sofferenze o dispiaceri non lo sono...se però mi rendevo conto che le umiliazioni ed il dolore subito sarebbero state limitate da un comportamento più onesto e rispettoso dei miei sentimenti e della mia persona allora davo sfogo alla mia creatività e di tali miei comportamenti non ho mai subito il rimorso...
Per esempio è quasi inevitabile subire un trauma dal distacco dalla persona amata ma non altrettanto lo è essere presi in giro ed umiliati...
E vorrei porre una domanda : perchè si vuole concedere al bugiardo ed al traditore anche l'impunità?
perchè vi è chi tradisce per "debolezza" e spesso è sommerso dai sensi di colpa nell'affondare un rapporto e soffre quanto l'altro della situazione creatasi...
Ma vi è anche chi aggiunge umiliazioni e mancanza di rispetto all'altra persona totalmente gratuite e che merita di essere ripagato...
Con le considerazioni di *ALCE VELOCE* tanto varrebbe la pena di rassegnarsi supinamente alle soverchierie altrui.. per cui porgiamo tutti l'alta guancia, amnistia generalizzata ecc. ecc.
Ma proprio perchè voglio potermi guardare nello specchio senza provare vergogna col c.... che dò anche questa soddisfazione a chi è stato ingiusto con me... e sottolineo la parola* ingiusto* pechè c'è modo e modo di comportarsi...
Ovviamente non sono un santo ne tantomeno ci tengo ad esserlo ma se vi è un insegnamento che voglio trasmettere a mia figlia è quello di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa che come si suol dire ad essere troppo buoni si passa per ....


----------



## Daniele (5 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti eguali...
> Fin da ragazzino il subire un sopruso od una ingiustizia senza reagire mi faceva stare male e non ho impiegato troppo tempo a giungere alla conclusione che se l'origine del mio male dipendeva dalla volontà o peggio dalla indifferenza al male arrecato da parte di altri non vi era alcun motivo ad impedirmi di ricevere soddisfazione nella vendetta .
> Così facendo invece di interiorizzare e di conseguenza somatizzare la frustrazione ed il dispiacere riversavo sull'origine del problema tale sofferenza e ne traevo un sollievo adeguato.
> Il non reagire mi faceva sentire un "vigliacco" e come parte "lesa" non vedevo alcun valido motivo di accettare supinamente tale stato d'animo.
> ...


Tu sei il mio vate!!! Sinceramente hai espresso esattamente quello che penso. Per tanti anni mi sono sentito dire che l'indifferenza è la cosa migliore e bla bla bla...e il vedere la persona che aveva su di me compiuto una ingiustizia mi faceva male, mi faceva un male cane, non un dolore da nulla, ma in alcuni casi mi ha portato allo sconforto.
Mi chiedo sempre io, perchè per sembrare superiore io devo stare male? Perchè devo sembrare superiore se a quella persona che mi ha fatto male non le frega niente di me, sia che stia bene che se stia male? Una di quelle persone che trovai successivamente notai non si sentì per nulla na merda visto che nonostante tutto quello che mi aveva fatto io ero andato avanti sempre meglio...a lui non fregava nulla del fatto che io avessi ignorato la sua esistenza per un periodo per il motivo per cui...lui aveva ignorato la mia dopo avermi fatto del male.
Allora perchè dovrebbe essere una vittoria fare finta di nulla, essere ipocriti e far finta che una cosa non ci abbia fatto male? Cioè è una vittoria l'ipocrisia? Allora in questo mondo ci sono molte persone vittoriose 
Ribiballerin dice bene, ci sono azioni ed azioni, alcune perdonabili, altre non proprio e queste ultime per il nostro bene vanno restituite al mittente...con i ringraziamenti.


----------



## robiballerin (5 Novembre 2010)

Grazie Daniele... mi fai sentire un pò meno solo in questo sito....


----------



## Sid (5 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele... mi fai sentire un pò meno solo in questo sito....


guarda che anch'io condivido molti dei concetti che scrivi, ma mi sono resa conto che Dave ha un altro tipo di carattere. 
Lui stesso ha ammesso - moltissime pagine fa - che una delle cose che sua moglie non apprezza (o non apprezza più) è questo suo modo di essere.

Tuttavia se lui si sente meglio se reagisce con pacatezza dando quasi l'impressione (per chi non legge qui) che sia abbastanza impermeabile (o addiruttura che non soffra tanto... Scusa Dave, ma secondo me tua moglie non ha capito affatto quanto sei stato e stai male), non possiamo essere noi a spingerlo a fare cose che non farebbe.
Neanche io mi riferisco a scenate o cattiveria, ma una sana difesa della propria dignità passa certamente anche attraverso segnali che dovrebbero indurre una moglie a rendersi conto che al marito, con il carattere che ha, certe mancanze di rispetto sono impensabili.

Faccio un esempio stipidissimo. Mio marito non è assolutamente un uomo violento, ma sono certa che se mi fossi trovata al posto della moglie di Dave non mi sarei mai permessa di accennargli alla storia del giocattolo per il bambino. 

Ci dirà poi Dave, alla fine della corsa, se il suo approccio ha avuto esiti positivi e soprattutto l'hanno fatto sentire bene.


----------



## robiballerin (5 Novembre 2010)

Sid condivido ciò che dici...una persona non può sconfessare con i propri comportamenti ciò che è...
questo vale sia per Dave che per me per Daniele ecc. ecc.
Ma certi modi di essere fanno pagare talvolta un prezzo molto elevato...
Quando mi riferivo alla "vendetta" non intendevo ovviamente l'uso della forza ,quella crea più problemi che altro...
Vi sono modi molto più efficaci e sottili ,tra l'altro concessi dalla legge...
Per esempio chi abbandona il partner spesso trova sicurezza ed energia dal sapere che l'altro soffre.. non per cattiveria ovviamente ma perchè percepisce che l'altro gli appartiene comunque...
ed allora minare questa sua base d'appoggio da cui tenta di librarsi in volo è oltremodo efficace .. credo che tutti sanno che il continuare ad esprimere il proprio amore a chi vorrebbe sbarazzarsene non fa altro che rafforzarne le convinzioni...
Un anneddoto a me occorso molti anni orsono  : vengo lasciato da una ragazza che mi aveva preso molto più sotto il profilo sessuale ma che scatenava in me emozioni alquanto forti.. le motivazioni per chiudere questo rapporto con me erano reali e con l'ottica del poi condivisibili.. 
non volendo accettare questo stato delle cose che mi faceva assai soffrire attuavo una strategia assai semplice.. la incontravo "per caso" dopo qualche giorno, mi ero vestito per le grandi occasioni, profumato sbarbato ecc. ecc. le andai incontro con un grande sorriso le espressi la mia gioia nell'averla incontrata ma poi guardando l'orologio le comunicai il mio grande dispiacere nel dover scappare e così feci... 
Aspettai due giorni poi si fece viva lei in lacrime ammettendo che le mancavo troppo.. Lo sapevo benissimo che era una carognata e che i problemi nel nostro rapporto restavano ma le avevo minato tutte le certezze che aveva quando mi aveva lasciato e così appresi che il suo tempo di indipendenza psicologica era di pochi giorni l'importante era il continuare la dimostrazione della mia indipendenza affettiva da lei cosa che la faceva soffrire assai e la riconduceva immancabilmente da me..
Ecco un tale mio modo d'agire lo considero "umano" forse moralmente un pò discutibile ma certamente assai efficace..
Se invece avessi adottato una strategia di continuare a dimostrare il mio affetto e la mia considerazione e disponibilità sarebbe finita subito.. invece con questa persona è andata avanti per anni perchè non si rassegnava al non avermi ai suoi piedi..
ecco cosa intendo nell'usare il cervello  e non i muscoli ...
basta capire che i dinamismi all'interno di una coppia molto spesso sono alquanto scontati e prevedibili.
Capire invece cosa poi si vuole ottenere bisogna cercarlo al proprio interno..
Un comportamento per esempio diverso da parte di Dave all'inizio dei suoi problemi avrebbe probabilmente cambiato il finale ma non è detto che il risultato sarebbe stato a lui gradito..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti eguali...
> Fin da ragazzino il subire un sopruso od una ingiustizia senza reagire mi faceva stare male e non ho impiegato troppo tempo a giungere alla conclusione che se l'origine del mio male dipendeva dalla volontà o peggio dalla indifferenza al male arrecato da parte di altri non vi era alcun motivo ad impedirmi di ricevere soddisfazione nella vendetta .
> Così facendo invece di interiorizzare e di conseguenza somatizzare la frustrazione ed il dispiacere riversavo sull'origine del problema tale sofferenza e ne traevo un sollievo adeguato.
> *Il non reagire mi faceva sentire un "vigliacco"* e come parte "lesa" non vedevo alcun valido motivo di accettare supinamente tale stato d'animo.
> ...



Le considerazioni di Alce, a mio vedere, non sono affatto una rassegnazione, ma solo uno spostamento di prospettiva dall'altra persona a se stessi. 
Partendo pure dal presupposto meccanicistico che ogni azione perpetrata avrà una conseguenza di un qualche tipo:
quando poni la domanda di cui sopra e quando parli di merito qualcuno potrebbe a sua volta chiederti: 
ma chi sei tu per stabilire dove sta il merito o per decidere che una persona deve per forza* pagare* ( con accezione di punizione/castigo) per i suoi comportamenti? A questo punto qualcuno, per assurdo, potrebbe affermare: quello/a si *merita* le corna....

Sì, noi esseri umani non abbiamo coscienza, in molti casi, e ci capita di comportarci in modo insensibile: la differenza tra i comportamenti è il grado di consapevolezza con cui li mettiamo in atto.

Un tradimento richiede molta consapevolezza.
Anche il tuo atteggiamento con quella donna  richiese consapevolezza, lucidità, calcolo.....ma non sarebbe stato efficace se dall'altra parte ci fosse stata una donna come me, ad esempio: e allora che soddisfazione avresti tratto?
A che sarebbe servito?


----------



## Illuso (6 Novembre 2010)

*Non siete soli...*



robiballerin ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti eguali...
> Fin da ragazzino il subire un sopruso od una ingiustizia senza reagire mi faceva stare male e non ho impiegato troppo tempo a giungere alla conclusione che se l'origine del mio male dipendeva dalla volontà o peggio dalla indifferenza al male arrecato da parte di altri non vi era alcun motivo ad impedirmi di ricevere soddisfazione nella vendetta .
> Così facendo invece di interiorizzare e di conseguenza somatizzare la frustrazione ed il dispiacere riversavo sull'origine del problema tale sofferenza e ne traevo un sollievo adeguato.
> Il non reagire mi faceva sentire un "vigliacco" e come parte "lesa" non vedevo alcun valido motivo di accettare supinamente tale stato d'animo.
> ...


Quoto & condivido.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le considerazioni di Alce, a mio vedere, non sono affatto una rassegnazione, ma solo uno spostamento di prospettiva dall'altra persona a se stessi.
> Partendo pure dal presupposto meccanicistico che ogni azione perpetrata avrà una conseguenza di un qualche tipo:
> quando poni la domanda di cui sopra e quando parli di merito qualcuno potrebbe a sua volta chiederti:
> ma chi sei tu per stabilire dove sta il merito o per decidere che una persona deve per forza* pagare* ( con accezione di punizione/castigo) per i suoi comportamenti? A questo punto qualcuno, per assurdo, potrebbe affermare: quello/a si *merita* le corna....
> ...


Cosa non è la filosofia Kontiana eh?
Vero la Matraini decide sempre: chi, dove, quando...
Come quella volta eh?
Uno le fa una corte stratosferica....
E lei rispose...
" ma per piacere, piantala con tutte queste menate, ti sembro donna da lucine colorate?".
Ma in che mondo viviamo XD?


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2010)

Chunque crei una sofferenza inutile e fuori dai patti merita di pagarla in pieno. Un conto è agire facendo soffrire una persona ma facendolo per onestà, nel tradimento non c'è mai onestà!


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chunque crei una sofferenza inutile e fuori dai patti merita di pagarla in pieno. Un conto è agire facendo soffrire una persona ma facendolo per onestà, nel tradimento non c'è mai onestà!



Ma non siamo in islam per nostra fortuna

Daniele per tutto c'è una punizione ma senza esagerare!
dai...la sofferenza c'è e sai di come l'ho vissuta io, ma tu  esageri con questo odio. Ed esageri contro di te. Continui a vivere come se fosse accaduto ieri e se oggi, nonostante la tua ragazza non fai un passo avanti, alla tua giovane età, ora te la devi prendere con te.
Devi guardarti allo specchio e dirti che sei fuori, che lei non è un tuo problema ,che lei è una stronza e tu fortunato perchè non l'hai al tuo fianco,

E respirare , respirare profondamente gioiendo del pericolo vissuto ma scampato...
per piacere, ci provi??


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chunque crei una sofferenza inutile e *fuori dai patti *merita di pagarla in pieno. Un conto è agire facendo soffrire una persona ma facendolo per onestà, nel tradimento non c'è mai onestà!


Daniele sai dove sta il problema? Che quello fra voi era un patto che avevi stipulato solo tu, e i patti risolti unilateralmente non sono patti...


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele sai dove sta il problema? Che quello fra voi era un patto che avevi stipulato solo tu, e i patti risolti unilateralmente non sono patti...


No Mk, le avevo chiesto di non tradirmi, di lasciarmi prima nel caso e lei accettò, quindi i patti c'erano ed erano stati accettati. In caso contrario amore o non amore non sarei mai stato con lei, ero in un periodo nero allora...e lei è riuscita a farmelo anche peggiorare.


----------



## Amarax (8 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele sai dove sta il problema? Che quello fra voi era un patto che avevi stipulato solo tu, e i patti risolti unilateralmente non sono patti...




Infatti.
Si è in due e vanno a farsi friggere... se sono unilaterali è sicuro! :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2010)

In più pur sapendo che non avrei retto, per la morte di suo nonno non ha avuto scrupoli di usarmi usando la malafede, sapeva che io se avessi saputo del tradimento non sarei mai partito e sapeva anche che avendolo saputo lontano da casa mia sarei morto. Mi chiedo come ha fatto dirmi che comunque mi voleva bene se mi ha consegnato in mano una bella rivoltella dicendomi di usarla contro di me???


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Mk, le avevo chiesto di non tradirmi, di lasciarmi prima nel caso e lei accettò, quindi i patti c'erano ed erano stati accettati. In caso contrario amore o non amore non sarei mai stato con lei, ero in un periodo nero allora...e lei è riuscita a farmelo anche peggiorare.


Ma Daniele, ma cazzarola ma nessuno può sapere a priori cosa farà.
Nessuno inizia un rapporto sapendo di tradire. 
Ma ti basi su questo per decidere che deve pagare?


----------



## Daniele (8 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, ma cazzarola ma nessuno può sapere a priori cosa farà.
> Nessuno inizia un rapporto sapendo di tradire.
> Ma ti basi su questo per decidere che deve pagare?


Sapeva che sarei morto...credo che basti per questo, lo sapeva e sapeva che non avrei retto un funerale con quel peso, visto che andai al funerale di quello stronzo di mio padre, per me ogni funerale è un fastidio.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (8 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapeva che sarei morto...credo che basti per questo, lo sapeva e sapeva che non avrei retto un funerale con quel peso, visto che andai al funerale di quello stronzo di mio padre, per me ogni funerale è un fastidio.


Caro Daniele, tu hai una incazzatura che viene da lontano.... e per questo ti abbraccio.

Ettore


----------



## dave.one (9 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Sid condivido ciò che dici...una persona non può sconfessare con i propri comportamenti ciò che è...
> questo vale sia per Dave che per me per Daniele ecc. ecc.
> Ma certi modi di essere fanno pagare talvolta un prezzo molto elevato...
> Quando mi riferivo alla "vendetta" non intendevo ovviamente l'uso della forza ,quella crea più problemi che altro...
> ...


Ciao Robiballerin.
Ho letto e riletto i tuoi interventi. Non mi trovi totalmente d'accordo. Vedo di spiegarmi.
E' vero che certe "vendette", pur se sottili, molto allusive ma mai apertamente dichiarate, sono sudditanze psicologiche della persona che le subisce, proprio perché non apertamente manifeste, celate e riconoscibili solo dalle parti in causa.
Ma, se ci pensi, una vendetta di questo tenore, se giunge a compimento, mina nel profondo l'autostima della persona che la subisce, non credi? Allora sorge un dubbio: perché minare la sua autostima? Se il guadagno di colui che la perpetra è tutto nella soddisfazione personale che si ottiene dall'agire in questo senso, si può dire sia umano? Cioé, roviniamo la vita di un'altra persona perché lei ha rovinato la nostra? Un pan per focaccia? Ma stiamo parlando di uomini o di macchine?
Faccio un distinguo ben chiaro: c'è chi rovina la vita di un altro consapevolmente, con cattiveria o con cognizione di causa, e chi invece, la rovina ingenuamente, senza rendersene conto, anche se, agli occhi di tanti, il gesto può apparire voluto, cercato, un gesto dal quale si trae soddisfazione nel vedere la controparte soccombere.
Ora, te la sentiresti di mettere su di uno stesso piano lo stesso risultato ottenuto con metodi palesemente diversi? Come dire: te la sentiresti di mettere su di uno stesso piano una persona che investe in macchina un passante deliberatamente oppure per fatalità? E l'intenzione, reale o presunta che sia, dove la mettiamo?
Poi, considera anche ciò che può capitare dopo, ovvero: una persona perpetra una vendetta, di qualsiasi tenore, e la porta a compimento. E se l'altra persona, a sua volta, glie la rifa pagare? Qual è il guadagno? Si inizia una guerra senza esclusione di colpi, e alla fine chi ci guadagna? Qual è il risultato ottenuto?
Insomma, non si perpetra una vendetta per gusto personale o per ripicca, se non si hanno ben coscienti le implicazioni di un tale atto.
Per tornare a me: non me la sento di cominciare una guerra con mia moglie per un atto che, nonostante mi abbia causato tanto dolore, non sento essere colpa esclusiva sua, ma piuttosto un risultato di manchevolezze da parte di entrambi. La cosa chiara che le ho messo di fronte è che ognuno di noi, ora, è consapevole del passato. Se siamo abbastanza intelligenti, sapremo capire cosa abbiamo sbagliato, il perché, e quindi trarne il dovuto insegnamento. Quindi, ciò che capiterà nei prossimi mesi (anni?), nessuno lo può dire, anche perché, come le ho anche fatto ben chiaro, ora ognuno è libero di fare le proprie esperienze (mica mi metto lì ad aspettarla punto e fine!), non dimenticandosi mai che siamo genitori e che i figli hanno bisogno di noi. Credo che agire nel modo più naturale possibile ed essere se stessi, sia l'arma migliore contro qualsiasi torto subito.
Grazie in ogni caso per i tuoi interventi, anche se vediamo le cose in modo diverso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> ciao robiballerin.
> Ho letto e riletto i tuoi interventi. Non mi trovi totalmente d'accordo. Vedo di spiegarmi.
> E' vero che certe "vendette", pur se sottili, molto allusive ma mai apertamente dichiarate, sono sudditanze psicologiche della persona che le subisce, proprio perché non apertamente manifeste, celate e riconoscibili solo dalle parti in causa.
> Ma, se ci pensi, una vendetta di questo tenore, se giunge a compimento, mina nel profondo l'autostima della persona che la subisce, non credi? Allora sorge un dubbio: Perché minare la sua autostima? Se il guadagno di colui che la perpetra è tutto nella soddisfazione personale che si ottiene dall'agire in questo senso, si può dire sia umano? Cioé, roviniamo la vita di un'altra persona perché lei ha rovinato la nostra? Un pan per focaccia? Ma stiamo parlando di uomini o di macchine?
> ...


 
dave.one for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Robiballerin.
> Ho letto e riletto i tuoi interventi. Non mi trovi totalmente d'accordo. Vedo di spiegarmi.
> E' vero che certe "vendette", pur se sottili, molto allusive ma mai apertamente dichiarate, sono sudditanze psicologiche della persona che le subisce, proprio perché non apertamente manifeste, celate e riconoscibili solo dalle parti in causa.
> Ma, se ci pensi, una vendetta di questo tenore, se giunge a compimento, mina nel profondo l'autostima della persona che la subisce, non credi? Allora sorge un dubbio: perché minare la sua autostima? Se il guadagno di colui che la perpetra è tutto nella soddisfazione personale che si ottiene dall'agire in questo senso, si può dire sia umano? Cioé, roviniamo la vita di un'altra persona perché lei ha rovinato la nostra? Un pan per focaccia? Ma stiamo parlando di uomini o di macchine?
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:

Così si dimostra di essere uomini non con violenza e vendetta.......
Adesso fisso il giorno dell'inaugurazione del Fans Club..:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Robiballerin.
> Ho letto e riletto i tuoi interventi. Non mi trovi totalmente d'accordo. Vedo di spiegarmi.
> E' vero che certe "vendette", pur se sottili, molto allusive ma mai apertamente dichiarate, sono sudditanze psicologiche della persona che le subisce, proprio perché non apertamente manifeste, celate e riconoscibili solo dalle parti in causa.
> Ma, se ci pensi, una vendetta di questo tenore, se giunge a compimento, mina nel profondo l'autostima della persona che la subisce, non credi? Allora sorge un dubbio: perché minare la sua autostima? Se il guadagno di colui che la perpetra è tutto nella soddisfazione personale che si ottiene dall'agire in questo senso, si può dire sia umano? Cioé, roviniamo la vita di un'altra persona perché lei ha rovinato la nostra? Un pan per focaccia? Ma stiamo parlando di uomini o di macchine?
> ...


Sai una cosa Davide?
Te e tua moglie siete arrivati al mio stesso guado.
Restituirsi la libertà reciproca per fare le proprie esperienze è di pochi eh?
Sulla parte precedente.
Non so se la mia sia bontà, ma io sono totalmente capace di pensare che una persona rovini la vita dell'altro con volontà, totalmente incapace.
Penso che quando qualcuno ci causa dolore, sia proprio la nostra mente, a partorire degli ammortizzatori per non farci soffrire troppo eh? Quando si è feriti è IMPOSSIBILE vedere le cose con chiarezza. 
Per esempio: fui lasciato.
Questi i fatti. Lei mi mandò a cagare.
Ovvio per me fu comodo dire: " Era una stronza, cretina, idiota, stupida ecc..ecc...ecc...". Lei invece fu così spaventata da quello che aveva fatto che si immaginava le mie ipotetiche reazioni. Io non feci nulla, ripresi il mio cammino, come dire, scrollai la polvere dai calzari..., ma per alcuni mi mesi mi trovai davanti una pazza isterica che provocava, chiedendomi conto di cose che esistevano solo nelle sue paure. Mi diceva..." Tu te ne sei andato lontano, ma a me arrivano le palle di fuoco!". E io la guardavo attonito...e lei insisteva..." Cosa hai fatto alle mie spalle?" E io...niente...


----------



## minnie (9 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> dave.one for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
di più di più!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave.one (11 Novembre 2010)

Ragazzi, io non sono altro che una normale persona che ha purtroppo dovuto ribaltare la sua vita. Ora va molto meglio, se devo essere sincero. E l'unica cosa che ho capito veramente fino in fondo, è che sto riuscendo a riappropriarmi della mia vita, soprattutto a gestirla come voglio io. Questo dal lato delle emozioni e sentimenti, dal lato del rapporto con la moglie e della quotidianità della vita in casa. Poi potremo stare ore e ore ad interloquire su se ciò che faccio è giusto o sbagliato, ma questo esula, al momento, dal sunto iniziale della questione.
Mi sembra di aver già detto in passato che non sono né un super-uomo, né una mezza calzetta, ma semplicemente una persona normale come voi tutti, senza sfronzoli per la testa, che cerca di vivere serenamente, gestendo la propria vita nel modo più corretto possibile, dopo le varie vicissitudini capitate.
Se fossi veramente una ottima, brava persona, non sarei qui a scrivere. Ve l'ho già detto. Quindi non esaltate qualcosa che in realtà non è, perché non me lo merito.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io non sono altro che una normale persona che ha purtroppo dovuto ribaltare la sua vita. Ora va molto meglio, se devo essere sincero. E l'unica cosa che ho capito veramente fino in fondo, è che sto riuscendo a riappropriarmi della mia vita, soprattutto a gestirla come voglio io. Questo dal lato delle emozioni e sentimenti, dal lato del rapporto con la moglie e della quotidianità della vita in casa. Poi potremo stare ore e ore ad interloquire su se ciò che faccio è giusto o sbagliato, ma questo esula, al momento, dal sunto iniziale della questione.
> Mi sembra di aver già detto in passato che non sono né un super-uomo, né una mezza calzetta, ma semplicemente una persona normale come voi tutti, senza sfronzoli per la testa, che cerca di vivere serenamente, gestendo la propria vita nel modo più corretto possibile, dopo le varie vicissitudini capitate.
> Se fossi veramente una ottima, brava persona, non sarei qui a scrivere. Ve l'ho già detto. Quindi non esaltate qualcosa che in realtà non è, perché non me lo merito.


 



................















...................................













..................................................


















Ma va a cagher, va!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






















Sei una forza, Dave! :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ti quoto:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti quoto:up::up::up::up:



Quoto quoto quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Bè Dave, hai battuto un nuovo record: hai preso un va a c.....e da 3 persone nel giro di 5 minuti.
complimenti



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ti straquoto :up::up::up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ti straquoto :up::up::up:


 
E quattro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E quattro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti quoto.































:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2010)

hips


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hips


 
Urz, occhio che ad un certo punto il fegatino griderà vendetta, eh!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Novembre 2010)

non ho fegato ... hips! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *non ho fegato* ... hips! :rotfl:



... :ira: non e' vero, menti   .


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... :ira: non e' vero, menti   .


Per essere il timone del Forum devi averne a carriolate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per essere il timone del Forum devi averne a carriolate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:







Finalmente si respira!​


----------



## dave.one (12 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hips


...burp!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Sir David.One suona bene no?
Ma siamo all'incredibile...gli influssi benefici delle persone del forum su quest'uomo sono micidiali.
Vero amico mio, a volte la vita viene ribaltata.
Vedi che hai dimostrato di avere i coglioni al titanio?
E le donne apprezzano questo eh?
Magari vedi, in prima istanza, si commuovono per un'anima in pena, ma se poi scoprono che certe lacrime sono lo frignare di un bambino mal cresciuto, si incazzano.

Riappriopriarsi della propria vita...uhm bello.

Quanto a quibbel...
Mi ricorda il generale quando ero a naja...robe da matti...si presentava all'adunata in condizioni pietose...tra l'imbarazzo generale. Una volta andò a dormire in magazzino e poi uscì esordendo: " Soldato, io posso, sono un generale!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Alce non è fegato: è materia grigia, è cervello: intelligenza!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per essere il timone del Forum devi averne a carriolate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ho mal di mare ... burp!


----------



## dave.one (17 Novembre 2010)

Da qualche giorno non mi sento bene. Mettiamoci in parte il lavoro, che, pur andando avanti e non ponendo problemi di sorta, il rapporto con i colleghi non è propriamente... idilliaco. Oltre a ciò, e pensandoci ancora sopra, penso di soffrire un po' di solitudine. Purtroppo, il lavoro non sopperisce questa mancanza di contatto umano spensierato.
La solitudine, poi, ha un lato negativo, che è quello di farti sentire "malinconico" e poco avvezzo al divertimento, quando invece, in questi casi, bisognerebbe fregarsene e divertirsi per non soccombere.
Come se la spinta che avevo sino a qualche giorno fa si fosse, di colpo esaurita.
So per certo che, sicuramente, sarà solo un momento buio, una nube in un cielo sereno, e che passata la tempesta tornerà il sereno. Cerco di farmi forza, per quanto possibile, e cerco di sviare il pensiero dalle situazioni contingenti che causano questa malinconia, per tornare, fin dove possibile, alla vita vera ed a concentrarmi sulle cose più importanti: i figli e la nuova vita da interpretare, gestire ed amministrare come un buon manager - consapevole che non si è mai soli in questo.
Posso solo ringraziarvi per l'affetto dimostrato, per i consigli e le critiche; tutto il resto dipende solo ed esclusivamente da me.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno non mi sento bene. Mettiamoci in parte il lavoro, che, pur andando avanti e non ponendo problemi di sorta, il rapporto con i colleghi non è propriamente... idilliaco. Oltre a ciò, e pensandoci ancora sopra, penso di soffrire un po' di solitudine. Purtroppo, il lavoro non sopperisce questa mancanza di contatto umano spensierato.
> La solitudine, poi, ha un lato negativo, che è quello di farti sentire "malinconico" e poco avvezzo al divertimento, quando invece, in questi casi, bisognerebbe fregarsene e divertirsi per non soccombere.
> Come se la spinta che avevo sino a qualche giorno fa si fosse, di colpo esaurita.
> So per certo che, sicuramente, sarà solo un momento buio, una nube in un cielo sereno, e che passata la tempesta tornerà il sereno. Cerco di farmi forza, per quanto possibile, e cerco di sviare il pensiero dalle situazioni contingenti che causano questa malinconia, per tornare, fin dove possibile, alla vita vera ed a concentrarmi sulle cose più importanti: i figli e la nuova vita da interpretare, gestire ed amministrare come un buon manager - consapevole che non si è mai soli in questo.
> Posso solo ringraziarvi per l'affetto dimostrato, per i consigli e le critiche; tutto il resto dipende solo ed esclusivamente da me.


 
Noi siamo qui e lo sai.....


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno non mi sento bene. Mettiamoci in parte il lavoro, che, pur andando avanti e non ponendo problemi di sorta, il rapporto con i colleghi non è propriamente... idilliaco. Oltre a ciò, e pensandoci ancora sopra, penso di soffrire un po' di solitudine. Purtroppo, il lavoro non sopperisce questa mancanza di contatto umano spensierato.
> La solitudine, poi, ha un lato negativo, che è quello di farti sentire "malinconico" e poco avvezzo al divertimento, quando invece, in questi casi, bisognerebbe fregarsene e divertirsi per non soccombere.
> Come se la spinta che avevo sino a qualche giorno fa si fosse, di colpo esaurita.
> So per certo che, sicuramente, sarà solo un momento buio, una nube in un cielo sereno, e che passata la tempesta tornerà il sereno. Cerco di farmi forza, per quanto possibile, e cerco di sviare il pensiero dalle situazioni contingenti che causano questa malinconia, per tornare, fin dove possibile, alla vita vera ed a concentrarmi sulle cose più importanti: i figli e la nuova vita da interpretare, gestire ed amministrare come un buon manager - consapevole che non si è mai soli in questo.
> Posso solo ringraziarvi per l'affetto dimostrato, per i consigli e le critiche; tutto il resto dipende solo ed esclusivamente da me.



Mi spiace che qui non riusciamo ad essere amici vicini a te come avresti bisogno... sei una persona riservata, e piena di dignità. Ma lo sai vero che da lontano ti sosteniamo?
Io ti ammiro molto.
So, da tutto quello che hai scritto, che sì, è un momento passeggero. So, SO che ce ne saranno ancora, e passeranno, e che starai bene. Una persona come te non solo se lo merita, ma se la costruisce, la serenità per ricominciare....
Un abbraccio...


----------



## minnie (17 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Da qualche giorno non mi sento bene. Mettiamoci in parte il lavoro, che, pur andando avanti e non ponendo problemi di sorta, il rapporto con i colleghi non è propriamente... idilliaco. Oltre a ciò, e pensandoci ancora sopra, penso di soffrire un po' di solitudine. Purtroppo, il lavoro non sopperisce questa mancanza di contatto umano spensierato.
> La solitudine, poi, ha un lato negativo, che è quello di farti sentire "malinconico" e poco avvezzo al divertimento, quando invece, in questi casi, bisognerebbe fregarsene e divertirsi per non soccombere.
> Come se la spinta che avevo sino a qualche giorno fa si fosse, di colpo esaurita.
> So per certo che, sicuramente, sarà solo un momento buio, una nube in un cielo sereno, e che passata la tempesta tornerà il sereno. Cerco di farmi forza, per quanto possibile, e cerco di sviare il pensiero dalle situazioni contingenti che causano questa malinconia, per tornare, fin dove possibile, alla vita vera ed a concentrarmi sulle cose più importanti: i figli e la nuova vita da interpretare, gestire ed amministrare come un buon manager - consapevole che non si è mai soli in questo.
> Posso solo ringraziarvi per l'affetto dimostrato, per i consigli e le critiche; tutto il resto dipende solo ed esclusivamente da me.


Tieni duro Dave, come dici tu, è una nube in un cielo sereno.
Noi siamo tutti qua quando ti senti malinconico... Forza Dave, in mancanza di possibilità di farlo fisicamente (per il contatto fisico che ti manca) ti abbraccio forte forte virtualmente.... e per buona misura ti bacio pure!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Novembre 2010)

Ragazzo mio, in questi casi l'unico toccasana sono i progetti. Io non so cosa tu apprezzi particolarmente, quali hobbies tu abbia, ma se ne hai, per quanto banale possa sembrare la cosa, coltivali. Questo tanto per cominciare, poi si passa alla condivisione, ed in alcuni casi questo diviene automatico, in altri ti devi creare i contatti, ma non mi sembri un timido, quindi in un club filatelico faresti di sicuro la tua figura (scherzo ).
Il lavoro che hai effettivamente è difficile, molto molto difficile pensare di mollarlo, ma dato che hai parecchie qualità tue, da quanto ho capito, non è detto che cercando senza particolare foga, prima o poi non salti fuori un'alternativa interessante. Magari del tutto fuori dagli schemi attuali! Perchè no?!

Noi siamo qui, per quanto possiamo valere, "puntelli" so per certo che ne hai, quindi datti solo da fare, e non temere che questi momenti di sconforto passano. Poi tornano, a volte pure in compagnia, ma a loro volta passano di nuovo. C'est la vie! :up::up::up:


----------



## oceansize (17 Novembre 2010)

ciao Dave, stai andando bene!
capisco l'euforia iniziale e il down e non è che ti devi divertire per sopperire a ciò, sarebbe controproducente.
a volte basta un amico con cui passeggiare, sfogarsi o parlare di calcio per dire. fai ciò che ti senti e non ti vergognare di chiedere aiuto, anche se dovessi parlare delle stesse cose ogni volta! credo che le persone  a te vicine non desiderino altro che farti stare un po' meglio, anche solo con la loro presenza in silenzio:up:
e poi si cazzeggia pure qui!


----------



## dave.one (17 Novembre 2010)

Non posso darvi smeraldi, ma ve li meritate tutti.
Per Alce: gli hobby ce li ho, è vero. E piano piano li coltivo, ci vuole del tempo e spero di poterlo trovare - onestamente, quel poco tempo che ho lo dedico innanzitutto ai bimbi...
Ti ricordi la meteorologia eh? E la filatelia?
Cmq, grazie.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Non posso darvi smeraldi, ma ve li meritate tutti.
> Per Alce: gli hobby ce li ho, è vero. E piano piano li coltivo, ci vuole del tempo e spero di poterlo trovare - onestamente, quel poco tempo che ho lo dedico innanzitutto ai bimbi...
> Ti ricordi la meteorologia eh? E la filatelia?
> Cmq, grazie.


 
Io con la filatelia scherzavo!!!!!!! 














:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (17 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io con la filatelia scherzavo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che culandra....!!!

:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dave.one (21 Novembre 2010)

Eccomi qua dopo un bellissimo weekend passato con i bimbi.
Ho dei ricordi di qualsiasi cosa sia capitata, dalle più insignificanti alle più importanti.
Poi oggi c'è stato un pranzo con amici e le proprie famiglie. Bellissimo, mangiato bene, i bambini si sono divertiti tantissimo.
Stasera, poi un groppo al cuore quando la mezzana non voleva più lasciarmi andare via. Ho preferito fare in fretta, affinché non ci rimanessimo male in due.
Nel frattempo ho anche avuto il piacere immenso di incazzarmi con mia moglie, ma è un'altra storia.
Questo non ha fatto altro che farmi venir ancor più voglia di andarmene via: perché mi mancavano i bimbi ancor prima di lasciarli alla mamma, e perché stare lì a parlare con mia moglie mi avrebbe innervosito.
Insomma: volevo tornare a casa mia, riassaporare l'essenza di un periodo stupendo e non farmi prendere da emozioni che avrebbero turbato questo delicato, ma allegro, equilibrio. 
Ho capito che non vale la pena arrabbiarsi per colui o colei che ti ha dato infelicità. In questa maniera si dà loro un'importanza che, invero, non si merita, ferma restando l'importanza che invece ha nel ruolo della persona che deve prendersi cura dei tuoi figli.
Ora sono qui, pronto ad andare a dormire, con fronte a me ancora l'immagine di tre stupende creature che mi guardano dicendomi semplicemente: "come si fa a giocare con questo gioco sulla nintendo ds?"


----------



## robiballerin (22 Novembre 2010)

Eccomi qua dopo un bellissimo weekend passato con i bimbi.
Ho dei ricordi di qualsiasi cosa sia capitata, dalle più insignificanti alle più importanti.
Poi oggi c'è stato un pranzo con amici e le proprie famiglie. Bellissimo, mangiato bene, i bambini si sono divertiti tantissimo.
Stasera, poi un groppo al cuore quando la mezzana non voleva più lasciarmi andare via. Ho preferito fare in fretta, affinché non ci rimanessimo male in due.
Nel frattempo ho anche avuto il piacere immenso di incazzarmi con mia moglie, ma è un'altra storia.
Questo non ha fatto altro che farmi venir ancor più voglia di andarmene via: perché mi mancavano i bimbi ancor prima di lasciarli alla mamma, e perché stare lì a parlare con mia moglie mi avrebbe innervosito.
Insomma: volevo tornare a casa mia, riassaporare l'essenza di un periodo stupendo e non farmi prendere da emozioni che avrebbero turbato questo delicato, ma allegro, equilibrio. 
Ho capito che non vale la pena arrabbiarsi per colui o colei che ti ha dato infelicità. In questa maniera si dà loro un'importanza che, invero, non si merita, ferma restando l'importanza che invece ha nel ruolo della persona che deve prendersi cura dei tuoi figli.
Ora sono qui, pronto ad andare a dormire, con fronte a me ancora l'immagine di tre stupende creature che mi guardano dicendomi semplicemente: "come si fa a giocare con questo gioco sulla nintendo ds?"  
_________


Braxo DAVE....Finalmente concordo con te....
Mi sembra che sei sulla strada giusta...
:up::up::up::up:_________
_"_


----------



## dave.one (22 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Eccomi qua dopo un bellissimo weekend passato con i bimbi.
> Ho dei ricordi di qualsiasi cosa sia capitata, dalle più insignificanti alle più importanti.
> Poi oggi c'è stato un pranzo con amici e le proprie famiglie. Bellissimo, mangiato bene, i bambini si sono divertiti tantissimo.
> Stasera, poi un groppo al cuore quando la mezzana non voleva più lasciarmi andare via. Ho preferito fare in fretta, affinché non ci rimanessimo male in due.
> ...


Ciao Robiballerin. Vorrei puntualizzare che il mio riferimento al piacere immenso per essermi incazzato con mia moglie è sarcastico. Ne avrei ben volentieri fatto a meno. Ma si sa: quando i punti di vista sono diversi, e non si trova la strada giusta per la conciliazione, qualsiasi cosa può portare allo scontro.
Non avrò sempre ragione, è chiaro, ma non ho nemmeno sempre torto.
Per il resto, l'importante è che tutto sia andato bene, e che serbi di questo fine settimana ricordi più che positivi.
Buona settimana.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Robiballerin. Vorrei puntualizzare che il mio riferimento al piacere immenso per essermi incazzato con mia moglie è sarcastico. Ne avrei ben volentieri fatto a meno. Ma si sa: quando i punti di vista sono diversi, e non si trova la strada giusta per la conciliazione, qualsiasi cosa può portare allo scontro.
> Non avrò sempre ragione, è chiaro, ma non ho nemmeno sempre torto.
> Per il resto, l'importante è che tutto sia andato bene, e che serbi di questo fine settimana ricordi più che positivi.
> Buona settimana.


 
Mi dispiace.
Dave, Dave, ragazzo mio, ma perchè perdi sempre queste occasioni?
Accidenti, ma avresti potuto fare qualcosa, no? Avresti potuto passare la giornata, anzichè dedicandoti ai tuoi figli, a punzecchiare e provocare tua moglie! Pensa che bello se tu avessi avuto la furbizia di piantare giu una bella grana in mezzo a tutta la gente, magari urlando come un gallinaccio e facendo (virilmente) volare i tavoli.
Porca miseria Dave, ma vuoi mettere l'effetto scenico di un gruppo di bambini spaventati e piangenti tra le braccia delle loro madri mentre i padri faticavano a trattenere il tuo (virile) furore (tutti però che pur trattenendoti ti incitavano, appena andati via loro, a riempire di botte tua moglie, magari davanti ai bambini).
Mah, ragazzo mio, vedi di darti una regola.
Vedi di dartela in fretta, perchè tra un mesetto servirà ben qualcuno che abbia attaccato le palle, no?


----------



## robiballerin (22 Novembre 2010)

non ho mai parlato di fare delle scenate.. per carità... però un pò di sano disprezzo con il sorriso e la ostentazione del disinteresse e della volontà di non dare spazio nella propria vita alla ex qui ci sta tutta.
io avevo adottato il sistema del tagliar corto ad ogni suo approccio che non riguardasse mia figlia e quando mi chiamava rispondevo sempre con una diponibilità vicina allo zero e non avevo mai tempo....
Questo la faceva morire di rabbia e di converso mi faceva stare assai meglio...
E tutto questo accadeva senza minimamente coinvolgere mia figlia.

Un esempio : quando mi parlava mi "distraevo annoiato" ed iniziavo a conversare con qualcun altro... così evitavo la lite e mi toglievo la soddisfazione di dimostrarle che non contava nulla per me...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Eccomi qua dopo un bellissimo weekend passato con i bimbi.
> Ho dei ricordi di qualsiasi cosa sia capitata, dalle più insignificanti alle più importanti.
> Poi oggi c'è stato un pranzo con amici e le proprie famiglie. Bellissimo, mangiato bene, i bambini si sono divertiti tantissimo.
> Stasera, poi un groppo al cuore quando la mezzana non voleva più lasciarmi andare via. Ho preferito fare in fretta, affinché non ci rimanessimo male in due.
> ...



Dave, sei un mito...
Non sai quanto mi riempie il cuore vedere come riesci a mantenere il rapporto coi tuoi figli -ma non avevo dubbi.
Non sai quanto mi faccia piacere che tu dica già "tornare a casa mia".
Non sai che... speranza mi dà sentirti sempre o quasi parlare in termini di rispetto di tua moglie...
Un abbraccio...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Dave, Dave, ragazzo mio, ma perchè perdi sempre queste occasioni?
> Accidenti, ma avresti potuto fare qualcosa, no? Avresti potuto passare la giornata, anzichè dedicandoti ai tuoi figli, a punzecchiare e provocare tua moglie! Pensa che bello se tu avessi avuto la furbizia di piantare giu una bella grana in mezzo a tutta la gente, magari urlando come un gallinaccio e facendo (virilmente) volare i tavoli.
> Porca miseria Dave, ma vuoi mettere l'effetto scenico di un gruppo di bambini spaventati e piangenti tra le braccia delle loro madri mentre i padri faticavano a trattenere il tuo (virile) furore (tutti però che pur trattenendoti ti incitavano, appena andati via loro, a riempire di botte tua moglie, magari davanti ai bambini).
> ...



Hahahahahahahah!!!!
Sei GRANDE!!!!"

Hahahahahahah!!!!! Non posso ancora darti reputazione.....


----------



## Daniele (22 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> non ho mai parlato di fare delle scenate.. per carità... però un pò di sano disprezzo con il sorriso e la ostentazione del disinteresse e della volontà di non dare spazio nella propria vita alla ex qui ci sta tutta.
> io avevo adottato il sistema del tagliar corto ad ogni suo approccio che non riguardasse mia figlia e quando mi chiamava rispondevo sempre con una diponibilità vicina allo zero e non avevo mai tempo....
> Questo la faceva morire di rabbia e di converso mi faceva stare assai meglio...
> E tutto questo accadeva senza minimamente coinvolgere mia figlia.
> ...


Robiballerin, non posso dfarti reputazione ma te la darei, das quanto dici sei riuscito a non mettere in mezzo tua figlia ma far trasparire il giusto disprezzo verso chi ti ha fatto del male. La cosa orribile per quella persona è che un figlio è per sempre e dovrà pigliarsi questo disprezzo per tanto, ma tanto tempo, hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## dave.one (22 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Dave, Dave, ragazzo mio, ma perchè perdi sempre queste occasioni?
> Accidenti, ma avresti potuto fare qualcosa, no? Avresti potuto passare la giornata, anzichè dedicandoti ai tuoi figli, a punzecchiare e provocare tua moglie! Pensa che bello se tu avessi avuto la furbizia di piantare giu una bella grana in mezzo a tutta la gente, magari urlando come un gallinaccio e facendo (virilmente) volare i tavoli.
> Porca miseria Dave, ma vuoi mettere l'effetto scenico di un gruppo di bambini spaventati e piangenti tra le braccia delle loro madri mentre i padri faticavano a trattenere il tuo (virile) furore (tutti però che pur trattenendoti ti incitavano, appena andati via loro, a riempire di botte tua moglie, magari davanti ai bambini).
> ...


Caro Alce, giuro che la prossima volta starò attento. Il fatto è che quanto è successo è stato soltanto all'arrivo a casa dove c'è mia moglie; ha subito avuto qualcosa da ridire ed io ho cercato di glissare, visto che non era mia intenzione rovinare i bei giorni trascorsi per una ... stupidata! In più, mi sono sbagliato due volte, perché ero da solo con i bimbi...
Io chiedo pubblica ammenda per queste mie leggerezze, e giuro che cercherò di seguire più alla lettera i tuoi preziosi consigli.


----------



## dave.one (7 Dicembre 2010)

Stasera, per l'ennesima volta, ho avuto ancora la possibilità di tastare il terreno e provare la distanza che esiste realmente, e direi quasi definitivamente, tra me e mia moglie.
L'argomento: la musica.
Per farvela breve: mentre i bambini andavano a dormire, non so perché mi è venuta in mente l'attuale hit che ho sentito per radio qualche settimana fa, e che ora riascolto volentieri, dei "The Black Eyed Peas - Time of my Life". Per un certo verso è un remake della celebre The Time of My Life (Dirty Dancing per i più giovincelli ), ma in se ha un ritmo dentro che, la prima volta in cui l'ho sentita, mi sono messo automaticamente a ballare come un cretino (ed ero in macchina, ma me ne fregavo se qualcuno mi avesse visto in quel momento...!).
Siccome l'avevo fatta ascoltare ai bimbi, e la più grande, al mio cantarla, l'aveva riconosciuta, mia moglie immediatamente ha messo il paletto sintetizzandola con un semplice "quella non è musica", adducendo come ragione il fatto che sta facendo musica a scuola e che non dovrebbe ascoltare tali ... musiche per quel motivo! Per chiudere la scenetta, praticamente le ha vietato che IO le caricassi sul suo Ipod questa canzone... Sono rimasto basito, letteralmente scioccato.
Lì per lì mi sono sentito ribollire il sangue dentro in maniera quasi incontrollabile.
Ma ho preferito nicchiare. Ho pensato tra me e me che una scenata in quel momento non sarebbe stata d'uopo. Ho preferito calmarmi e prendermi il tempo necessario per rispondere.
Sta di fatto che sono andato via di casa e sono tornato qui a casa mia, e per tutto il viaggio ho pensato e ripensato.
La motivazione sul perché mi stavo arrabbiando? Semplice: non si può negare a nessuno l'ascoltare musica, se può piacere.
Ognuno ha la sua forma di esprimere una canzone, un ritmo, una voce, un suono... Pensate allora agli indiani con la sitara e quel suono... gnagnoso, o alcune tribù africane che suonano semplicemente battendo dei rami su tronchi vuoti cantando? Oppure gli indiani d'America di una volta che ballano con dei sonagli alle caviglie battendo i piedi e cantando? Non è musica quella forse? 
Oppure pensiamo che musica sia tutto ciò che è suonato dalla Berliner Philarmoniker Orkestra? O quando Dalla componeva "Com'è profondo il mare" mentre era alla sua tastiera alle Isole Tremiti? O quando Jay Kay saltella sul palco mentre canta "Little L"?
Per mia fortuna, ho sempre avuto tanto orecchio, ho ascoltato musica sin da quando ero bambino, ho suonato pianoforte per anni, anche al conservatorio, e quindi ho avuto la possibilità di suonare e ascoltare qualsiasi tipo di musica diversa. Ho fatto esperienze diverse nella mia vita dove ho avuto la possibilità di ascoltare e cercare di immedesimarmi in tantissime forme diverse di "musica", per esempio con gruppi musicali, ascoltando new age, orchestre, cantautori, gruppi musicali di svariate provenienze ed esperienze, e musica etnica proveniente da diversi paesi e culture, nonché musica suonata da strumenti musicali diversi (conoscete il didgeridoo?), sia archi, fiati, a corde, percussioni, strumenti elettronici e via dicendo.
Ho sempre prediletto la "musica" suonata più che alle parole di una canzone. Di tutto ciò che può essere catalogato come musica, il ritmo ha la parte del leone. Quindi non mi sorprende che, ascoltando alcuni pezzi, non possa rimanere fermo, giacché al ritmo ho sempre associato il ballo, forma artistica che, assieme alla musica, mi ha sempre permesso di essere me stesso in toto.
Cmq, per non tediarvi troppo, quello che, con calma, passerò come messaggio a mia figlia è semplicemente che lei è libera di ascoltare tutta la musica che vuole. Solo così potrà dire "ho ascoltato questa musica/canzone e mi piace/non mi piace", ma non prima. E' come dire che non piace una pietanza prima di averla assaggiata. Inizialmente certe musiche o canzoni non le capirà, poiché le manca la sensibilità e l'esperienza musicale che, piano piano, le arriverà. Ma non ritengo costruttivo limitare l'ascolto di canzoni o musiche che possono piacere ad altri soltanto perché a taluni non vanno giù o non le ritengono... "musica"! Nessuno si può permettere di catalogare e dire che qualcosa NON è musica semplicemente perché non la capisce o non la apprezza. Affari suoi: non è tenuto ad ascoltarla. Ma non si può privare nessun altro del diritto di ascoltare qualsiasi cosa semplicemente perché, a suo insindacabile giudizio, "non è musica". E' giusto che ognuno faccia ascoltare ciò che piace e, se possibile, faccia capire perché piace. Poi ognuno ha le proprie orecchie per sapere se vuole o non vuole ascoltare un brano musicale. E questa libertà nessuno ce la può, né ce la deve, togliere. 
Scusate la prolissità.


----------



## robiballerin (7 Dicembre 2010)

Caro Dave anche se spesso la pensiamo diversamente mi fa piacere sentirti..
Sai cosa penso : al di la del fatto che hai perfettamente ragione sull'argomento musica penso che la tua ex stia iniziando una sua guerra nei tuoi confronti iniziando con l'attribuirsi il diritto di scegliere lei cosa è adatto e cosa non lo è per i tuoi figli ed in ultima analisi imponendosi su di te nei loro confronti...
Se reagire o no è una scelta che devi ben ponderare e comunque lasciandone fuori i figli...
Al posto tuo, ma so che non mi approverai , avrei reagito con un pò di ironia ,anche perchè mi pare di capire che hai una certa coltura musicale,prendendola in giro e facendole pesare con il sorriso l'abisso che c'è tra di voi e non solo in campo musicale ma anche e sopratutto nei comportamenti...
Dalle mie parti si dice dandole una bella "smusata"...
Purtroppo dovrai sempre più convincerti e farle capire ,sempre con il sorriso; che gli unici tuoi "parenti" sono i figli e che lei per te non è niente .
In ogni caso ti auguro di trovare al più presto la serenità che ti meriti.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Stasera, per l'ennesima volta, ho avuto ancora la possibilità di tastare il terreno e provare la distanza che esiste realmente, e direi quasi definitivamente, tra me e mia moglie.
> L'argomento: la musica.
> Per farvela breve: mentre i bambini andavano a dormire, non so perché mi è venuta in mente l'attuale hit che ho sentito per radio qualche settimana fa, e che ora riascolto volentieri, dei "The Black Eyed Peas - Time of my Life". Per un certo verso è un remake della celebre The Time of My Life (Dirty Dancing per i più giovincelli ), ma in se ha un ritmo dentro che, la prima volta in cui l'ho sentita, mi sono messo automaticamente a ballare come un cretino (ed ero in macchina, ma me ne fregavo se qualcuno mi avesse visto in quel momento...!).
> Siccome l'avevo fatta ascoltare ai bimbi, e la più grande, al mio cantarla, l'aveva riconosciuta, mia moglie immediatamente ha messo il paletto sintetizzandola con un semplice "quella non è musica", adducendo come ragione il fatto che sta facendo musica a scuola e che non dovrebbe ascoltare tali ... musiche per quel motivo! Per chiudere la scenetta, praticamente le ha vietato che IO le caricassi sul suo Ipod questa canzone... Sono rimasto basito, letteralmente scioccato.
> ...


Ti insegno un trucco...so di essere bastardo...
Potevi ridere in faccia a tua moglie eh? E dirle..." Ma figuriamoci una che non ha neanche affrontato la porta di un conservatorio dice che questa non è musica?".
Ti parlo da docente.
Uno degli enormi problemi che si hanno a insegnare la musica a ragazzini già formati culturalmente, vedi scuola media, è che sti ragazzini arrivano a te con IL LORO VISSUTO MUSICALE. 
Hai voglia tu di dire...ah la vostra musica è merda...quella che insegnerò io è sublime.
Tua moglie, SCUSAMI, ha solo voluto fare la figa, saputella della serie...i miei bambini mangiano caviale e non nutella.
Ebbene il caviale per alcuni è prelibatezza e per altri...ok

Ti parlo DA MUSICISTA.
Anch'io ho i miei gusti no?
E non sono certo legati a idee culturali.
Tubarao ha spiegato a chiare lettere come funziona la musica.
I miei gusti variano nel tempo e nelle epoche no?
Per esempio...io ho studiato classicamente...ebbene solo UN MARTIRE può sopportare Muzio Clementi, per non parlare di Haydn, ODIO tutta la musica per tastiera del 600. Vado pazzo per Monteverdi, e odio Verdi.

Cosa credi che io usi per insegnare le terzine ai bambini?
Questa...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En_2svJ_HGs

Con questa imparano...con il solfeggio neanche morti.

Altro esempio...gli intervalli...
La sesta minore da quando c'è il mondo è usata per esprimere dolore...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlAwKNRMdEk&playnext=1&list=PLB44702411926838F&index=7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4cmPh2peBY

O guarda questo...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqnb_znBzUM

Quale celeberrimo pezzo rock...sto adagio ricorda?


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2010)

Dave, ottimo modo, ti sei fermato, ma credo che abbia ragioen Robiballerin, la tua ex moglie inzia a credere di avere certi diritti che non ha. Si crede lei adesso la sola a poter dare una educazione ai vostri figli (mi chiedo da che altezza morale poi), quindi sulla musica invece sono pienamente daccordo con te ed è il caso che i tuoi figli la conoscano tutta per avere poi dei propri gusti e non dei gusti preimposti da chi di musica non ne sa poi molto.
Un discorsino con tua moglie lo farei, ma in mancanza dei figli, incisivo e comprensibilmente irritato per quello che lei ha fatto...davanti ai tuoi figli lei non deve permettersi di mettere in dubbio niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, ottimo modo, ti sei fermato, ma credo che abbia ragioen Robiballerin, la tua ex moglie inzia a credere di avere certi diritti che non ha. *Si crede lei adesso la sola a poter dare una educazione ai vostri figli (mi chiedo da che altezza morale poi)*, quindi sulla musica invece sono pienamente daccordo con te ed è il caso che i tuoi figli la conoscano tutta per avere poi dei propri gusti e non dei gusti preimposti da chi di musica non ne sa poi molto.
> Un discorsino con tua moglie lo farei, ma in mancanza dei figli, incisivo e comprensibilmente irritato per quello che lei ha fatto...davanti ai tuoi figli lei non deve permettersi di mettere in dubbio niente.


Vedete che siete fuori strada?

Si tratta solo di pretesti per colpire Dave, niente a che fare con l'educazione dei figli.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedete che siete fuori strada?
> 
> *Si tratta solo di pretesti per colpire Dave, niente a che fare con l'educazione dei figli*.


Ti quoto.
Inizia a mancarle la terra sotto i piedi.....e colpisce lui perchè fondamentalmente inzia a incazzarsi con se stessa.


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedete che siete fuori strada?
> 
> Si tratta solo di pretesti per colpire Dave, niente a che fare con l'educazione dei figli.


Quindi mette di mezzo i figli screditando una musica che magari (non si sa ovviamente ma è nelle possibilità) poteva piacere  (un bambino che si sente dire che una cosa che piace è riprovevole o sbagliata si sente un poco in colpa). Alla faccia della brava madre scusate allora. Lei ha fatto il casino...che lei accetti le conseguenze del suo casino ed il suo stare sola!


----------



## astonished (8 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedete che siete fuori strada?
> 
> Si tratta solo di pretesti per colpire Dave, niente a che fare con l'educazione dei figli.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Inizia a mancarle la terra sotto i piedi.....e colpisce lui perchè fondamentalmente inzia a incazzarsi con se stessa.


Può darsi che sia come dite voi e può darsi che lo stia facendo anche per altri motivi, tanto sappiamo che le dinamiche all'iterno di una coppia sono tante, varie e complesse che a volte le si tende a semplificare. Comunque, qualora abbiate ragione mi chiedo quale dignità abbia una donna che manda a puttane un matrimonio a causa del proprio comportamento e poi se la prende con il marito "colpendolo" nuovamente su argomenti apparentemente secondari rispetto ai problemi della coppia, come potrebbe essere quello della musica da far ascoltare ai figli che francamente non mi sembra di così primaria importanza (tra l'altro concordo con Dave per quanto riguarda la musica e la varietà di espressione che da qualunque genere se ne può trovare).

Questa storia dei traditori che quando perdono tutto si incazzano poi con se stessi e tentano di sfogarsi col tradito non mi è nuova, ho sperimentato anche questo e loro non sanno quanta forza morale possa dare al tradito questo genere di ripicche e di accuse: più gli si da addosso per cose di cui evidentemente non è responsabile più il tradito si rende conto di cosa stia maturando nel traditore ma tutto questo non fa altro che allontanarli ulteriormente e fa nascere nel tradito la voglia di respirare aria nuova, aria fresca, aria non inquinata.

Buon 8 Dicembre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Può darsi che sia come dite voi e può darsi che lo stia facendo anche per altri motivi, tanto sappiamo che le dinamiche all'iterno di una coppia sono tante, varie e complesse che a volte le si tende a semplificare. Comunque, qualora abbiate ragione mi chiedo quale dignità abbia una donna che manda a puttane un matrimonio a causa del proprio comportamento e poi se la prende con il marito "colpendolo" nuovamente su argomenti apparentemente secondari rispetto ai problemi della coppia, come potrebbe essere quello della musica da far ascoltare ai figli che francamente non mi sembra di così primaria importanza (tra l'altro concordo con Dave per quanto riguarda la musica e la varietà di espressione che da qualunque genere se ne può trovare).
> 
> Questa storia dei traditori che quando perdono tutto si incazzano poi con se stessi e tentano di sfogarsi col tradito non mi è nuova, ho sperimentato anche questo e loro non sanno quanta forza morale possa dare al tradito questo genere di ripicche e di accuse: più gli si da addosso per cose di cui evidentemente non è responsabile più il tradito si rende conto di cosa stia maturando nel traditore ma tutto questo non fa altro che allontanarli ulteriormente e fa nascere nel tradito la voglia di respirare aria nuova, aria fresca, aria non inquinata.
> 
> Buon 8 Dicembre.


Infatti, non è dignitoso per una donna (in questo caso donna, ma varrebbe lo stesso ragionamento anche per l'uomo) comportarsi così.
Soprattutto prendere a pretesto piccole faccende riguardanti i figli.
Che poi per loro sono grandi 
La musica, a una certa età, comincia ad avere un'importanza smisurata: uno dei passi che determinano l'inizio dell'emancipazione dalla famiglia.

Il tuo, Aston, è un discorso abbastanza generalizzato sulle reazioni dei traditori, che ha senz'altro un fondamento di verità.

E a me dispiace tanto che ci siano ancora molti traditori che si comportano così, irrazionalmente, senza dare un senso che eviti di  inquinare i rapporti familiari  al loro percorso.

Buon 8 dicembre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi mette di mezzo i figli screditando una musica che magari (non si sa ovviamente ma è nelle possibilità) poteva piacere  (un bambino che si sente dire che una cosa che piace è riprovevole o sbagliata si sente un poco in colpa). Alla faccia della brava madre scusate allora. Lei ha fatto il casino...che lei accetti le conseguenze del suo casino ed il suo stare sola!



Però.

Al di là del tradimento: si tratta di un atteggiamento che noi genitori a volte assumiamo.
Sfogarci su insignificanti episodi riguardanti i figli per eventuali tensioni che riguardano la coppia.


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però.
> 
> Al di là del tradimento: si tratta di un atteggiamento che noi genitori a volte assumiamo.
> Sfogarci su insignificanti episodi riguardanti i figli per eventuali tensioni che riguardano la coppia.


La coppia non esiste più in questo caso ed una donna di tal risma deve solo ringraziare Dio di avere avuto come marito Dave e non uno che le lascia i figli totalmente e magari...non le versa neppure i soldi necessari. ma mi rendi conto che a volte servirebbe il comportamento negativo per capire quanto è bello quello positivo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Può darsi che sia come dite voi e può darsi che lo stia facendo anche per altri motivi, tanto sappiamo che le dinamiche all'iterno di una coppia sono tante, varie e complesse che a volte le si tende a semplificare. Comunque, qualora abbiate ragione mi chiedo quale dignità abbia una donna che manda a puttane un matrimonio a causa del proprio comportamento e poi se la prende con il marito "colpendolo" nuovamente su argomenti apparentemente secondari rispetto ai problemi della coppia, come potrebbe essere quello della musica da far ascoltare ai figli che francamente non mi sembra di così primaria importanza (tra l'altro concordo con Dave per quanto riguarda la musica e la varietà di espressione che da qualunque genere se ne può trovare).
> 
> Questa storia dei traditori che quando perdono tutto si incazzano poi con se stessi e tentano di sfogarsi col tradito non mi è nuova, ho sperimentato anche questo e loro non sanno quanta forza morale possa dare al tradito questo genere di ripicche e di accuse: più gli si da addosso per cose di cui evidentemente non è responsabile più il tradito si rende conto di cosa stia maturando nel traditore ma tutto questo non fa altro che allontanarli ulteriormente e fa nascere nel tradito la voglia di respirare aria nuova, aria fresca, aria non inquinata.
> 
> Buon 8 Dicembre.


Stavolta ti quoto...hai fatto un bel ragionamento.
Ma ascolta a me pare evidente una cosa. Dave è sempre stato "succube" di sua moglie. Anch'io lo fui in passato, governato dalla paura di perderla. Quando incontrai donne che mi valorizzavano dove lei mi criticava, la frittata fu fatta. Alzai le spalle e divenni me stesso. Sul punto della valorizzazione delle mie doti e delle mie capacità ho tutto da ringraziare dalla mia amante. Lei diceva...in sostanza...perchè voli così basso? Quando puoi fare tutto quel che vuoi? Non ci credi? Ci penso io...Non posso negare a me stesso quanto lei fece nel campo artistico per promuovermi...come manager fu fantastica...perfino un concerto a new york...no balle eh?

Lei pensava di dire...ok Davide...io amo un altro e tu lo devi subire. Ciò ha cozzato enormemente con il sistema di valori di Davide. E ha detto eh no, NON CI STO.

Il tradimento quindi, può portare a vedere l'altro sotto nuove luci. 
Davide si sta rinforzando perchè lei ha perso lui ora e non viceversa.
Lui ora può mancarle di rispetto a nastro e lei deve stare zitta.
In fondo il nostro Daniele non ha tutti i torti...se si potesse prenderei un po di sangue di Daniele e lo inietterei su davide...

Davide con sè stesso ha solo una colpa da ammettere...è stato troppo buono, consenziente, accomodante, altruista, ecc..ecc...una scelta che non paga.

I rammolliti non servono a nessuno.

Ma è tipico di certe donne eh?
Tanto lo manipolo io, gli giro attorno i discorsi, gli faccio fare quel che voglio io, la deve pensare come me...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Del resto io non sono da meno eh?
Ricordo l'enorme risata in faccia del mio avvocato che è una donna...quando nella condizione di separazione volevo scrivere..." Lascio a lei la possibilità di frequentarmi come amante!"...( magari ci cascava no?)...


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Questa storia dei traditori che quando perdono tutto si incazzano poi con se stessi e tentano di sfogarsi col tradito non mi è nuova, ho sperimentato anche questo e loro non sanno quanta forza morale possa dare al tradito questo genere di ripicche e di accuse: più gli si da addosso per cose di cui evidentemente non è responsabile più il tradito si rende conto di cosa stia maturando nel traditore ma tutto questo non fa altro che allontanarli ulteriormente e fa nascere nel tradito la voglia di respirare aria nuova, aria fresca, aria non inquinata.


Bravo Astonished. Mi piacerebbe sapere perchè i traditori (alcuni traditori) si comportano così. Come se incolpassero il tradito di averli obbligati a rientrare nei ranghi? Boh.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La coppia non esiste più in questo caso ed una donna di tal risma deve solo ringraziare Dio di avere avuto come marito Dave e non uno che le lascia i figli totalmente e magari...non le versa neppure i soldi necessari. ma mi rendi conto che a volte servirebbe il comportamento negativo per capire quanto è bello quello positivo.


Davide è un padre responsabile. XD.
Loro non devono patire.
Fai presto a parlare tu, che non sei padre.
Leggi qui...non sono tutte merdate eh? 

Il primo dovere di un padre verso i suoi figli è amare la madre. La famiglia è un sistema che si regge sull'amore. Non quello presupposto, ma quello reale, effettivo. Senza amore è impossibile sostenere a lungo le sollecitazioni della vita familiare. Non si può fare i genitori "per dovere". E l'educazione è sempre un "gioco di squadra". Nella coppia, come con i figli che crescono, un accordo profondo, un'intima unione danno piacere e promuovono la crescita, perché rappresentano una base sicura. Un papà può proteggere la mamma dandole in "cambio", il tempo di riprendersi, di riposare e ritrovare un po' di spazio per sé.

Il padre deve soprattutto esserci. Una presenza che significa "voi siete il primo interesse della mia vita". Affermano le statistiche che, in media, un papà trascorre meno di cinque minuti al giorno in modo autenticamente educativo con i propri figli. Esistono ricerche che hanno riscontrato un nesso tra l'assenza del padre e lo scarso profitto scolastico, il basso quoziente di intelligenza, la delinquenza e l'aggressività. Non è questione di tempo, ma di effettiva comunicazione. Esserci, per un papà vuol dire parlare con i figli, discorrere del lavoro e dei problemi, farli partecipare il più possibile alla sua vita. E' anche imparare a notare tutti quei piccoli e grandi segnali che i ragazzi inviano continuamente.

Un padre è un modello, che lo voglia o no. Oggi la figura del padre ha un enorme importanza come appoggio e guida del figlio. In primo luogo come esempio di comportamenti, come stimolo a scegliere determinate condotte in accordo con i principi di correttezza e civiltà. In breve, come modello di onestà, di lealtà e di benevolenza. Anche se non lo dimostrano, anche se persino lo negano, i ragazzi badano molto di più a ciò che il padre fa, alle ragioni per cui lo fa. La dimostrazione di ciò che chiamiamo "coscienza" ha un notevole peso quando venga fornita dalla figura paterna.

Un padre dà sicurezza. Il papà è il custode. Tutti in famiglia si aspettano protezione dal papà. Un papà protegge anche imponendo delle regole e dei limiti di spazio e di tempo, dicendo ogni tanto "no", che è il modo migliore per comunicare: "ho cura di te".

Un padre incoraggia e dà forza. Il papà dimostra il suo amore con la stima, il rispetto, l'ascolto, l'accettazione. Ha la vera tenerezza di chi dice: "Qualunque cosa capiti, sono qui per te!". Di qui nasce nei figli quell'atteggiamento vitale che è la fiducia in se stessi. Un papà è sempre pronto ad aiutare i figli, a compensare i punti deboli.

Un padre ricorda e racconta. Paternità è essere l'isola accogliente per i "naufraghi della giornata". E' fare di qualche momento particolare, la cena per esempio, un punto d'incontro per la famiglia, dove si possa conversare in un clima sereno. Un buon papà sa creare la magia dei ricordi, attraverso i piccoli rituali dell'affetto. Nel passato il padre era il portatore dei "valori", e per trasmettere i valori ai figli bastava imporli. Ora bisogna dimostrarli. E la vita moderna ci impedisce di farlo. Come si fa a dimostrare qualcosa ai figli, quando non si ha neppure il tempo di parlare con loro, di stare insieme tranquillamente, di scambiare idee, progetti, opinioni, di palesare speranze, gioie o delusioni?

Un padre insegna a risolvere i problemi. Un papà è il miglior passaporto per il mondo " di fuori". Il punto sul quale influisce fortemente il padre è la capacità di dominio della realtà, l'attitudine ad affrontare e controllare il mondo in cui si vive. Elemento anche questo che contribuisce non poco alla strutturazione della personalità del figlio. Il papà è la persona che fornisce ai figli la mappa della vita.

Un padre perdona. Il perdono del papà è la qualità più grande, più attesa, più sentita da un figlio. Un giovane rinchiuso in un carcere minorile confida: "Mio padre con me è sempre stato freddo di amore e di comprensione. Quand'ero piccolo mi voleva un gran bene; ci fu un giorno che commisi uno sbaglio; da allora non ebbe più il coraggio di avvicinarmi e di baciarmi come faceva prima. L'amore che nutriva per me scomparve: ero sui tredici anni... Mi ha tolto l'affetto proprio quando ne avevo estremamente bisogno. Non avevo uno a cui confidare le mie pene. La colpa è anche sua se sono finito così in basso. Se fossi stato al suo posto, mi sarei comportato diversamente. Non avrei abbandonato mio figlio nel momento più delicato della sua vita. Lo avrei incoraggiato a ritornare sulla retta via con la comprensione di un vero padre. A me è mancato tutto questo".

Il padre è sempre il padre. Anche se vive lontano. Ogni figlio ha il diritto di avere il suo papà. Essere trascurati o abbandonati dal proprio padre è una ferita che non si rimargina mai.

Un padre è immagine di Dio. Essere padre è una vocazione, non solo una scelta personale. Tutte le ricerche psicologiche dicono che i bambini si fanno l'immagine di Dio sul modello del loro papà. La preghiera che Gesù ci ha insegnato è il Padre Nostro. Una mamma che prega con i propri figli è una cosa bella, ma quasi normale. Un papà che prega con i propri figli lascerà in loro un'impronta indelebile.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Davide è un padre responsabile. XD.
> Loro non devono patire.
> Fai presto a parlare tu, che non sei padre.
> Leggi qui...non sono tutte merdate eh?
> ...


Bello, grazie Conte! Aumenta una ferita ancora aperta ma grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Bravo Astonished. Mi piacerebbe sapere perchè i traditori (alcuni traditori) si comportano così. Come se incolpassero il tradito di averli obbligati a rientrare nei ranghi? Boh.


Embè...tu non vuoi fare la porca con me?
Ok...mi trovo una porca.
Quando ti sarei decisa a fare la porca, torno a esserti fedele.
Quella volta lei mi disse..." Io non cedo ai tuoi ricatti!".
Benissimo...
Così andai con le porche a cuor leggero e senza tradimenti del cazzo. 
Bastardo, egoista, tutto quel che vuoi.
Sono fatto così.
Poi come sai, mi faccio in 4 per esaudire i desideri delle donne eh? E lo sai benissimo.
Non tradisco la loro fiducia.
Forse per questo con me si confidano.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Bello, grazie Conte! Aumenta una ferita ancora aperta ma grazie.


ops...mi dispiace...dai scusa, non volevo...
Tu sai che, a chi sono toccati certi guai, insomma poi si fa quel che si può, ci si arrangia alla bell' e meglio.
Ho imparato a non sentirmi in colpa o sbagliato per il mio smisurato bisogno di affetto.
Sono ingordo di affetto e non me ne frega un cazzo.
Sono così e amen.
Non sono l'uomo DENIM e non lo sarò mai.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ops...mi dispiace...dai scusa, non volevo...
> Tu sai che, a chi sono toccati certi guai, insomma poi si fa quel che si può, ci si arrangia alla bell' e meglio.
> Ho imparato a non sentirmi in colpa o sbagliato per il mio smisurato bisogno di affetto.
> Sono ingordo di affetto e non me ne frega un cazzo.
> ...


Avrei tanto voluto avere un padre come lo hai descritto, non l'ho ancora perdonato e non credo sarà facile farlo. L'uomo Denim non esiste Conte...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Avrei tanto voluto avere un padre come lo hai descritto, non l'ho ancora perdonato e non credo sarà facile farlo. L'uomo Denim non esiste Conte...


Ultimo dialogo con mia figlia.

Le chiedo una cosa della sua vita intima.
Lei: " Vai via!".
Io: " Dai su, per piacere, sai no che sono molto curioso delle robe delle femmine.
Lei: " Lo so e vedi di toglierti sto vizio!"...

Ha solo 10 anni...
Cosa mi devo aspettare?

é solo che ieri notte mia moglie...mi ha confidato che...per puro sbaglio...ha visto...il suo...pube...ed è...una foresta...casso...

La mia bambinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Voglio la mia bambinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Stramaledetti ormoni....

Mia figlia mi vede come uno "stupido maschio".
Capite?
Che si fa?


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo dialogo con mia figlia.
> 
> Le chiedo una cosa della sua vita intima.
> Lei: " Vai via!".
> ...


La si protegge (soprattutto di questi tempi eh), la si ama, la si lascia libera di seguire il corso della sua vita, e soprattutto le si spiega. La mia è tutta un fare domande sul sesso, forse per questo per natale ha chiesto giochi da piccola . Io continuo a dirle che il sesso è bello quando lo si fa con la persona che si ama, e quando si è adulti ovviamente. Per il resto c'è tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> La si protegge (soprattutto di questi tempi eh), la si ama, la si lascia libera di seguire il corso della sua vita, e soprattutto le si spiega. La mia è tutta un fare domande sul sesso, forse per questo per natale ha chiesto giochi da piccola . Io continuo a dirle che il sesso è bello quando lo si fa con la persona che si ama. Per il resto c'è tempo...


Sai che ho scoperto che c'è una fase tra gli 8 e i 9 anni in cui un bambino si sente maledettamente solo...pare che sia la presa di coscienza di essere un individuo. Passata quella fase in cui mia figlia cercava compagnia a nastro, si è fatta tutta indipendente...
fanculizza a nastro e sceglie.
Ultima comunicazione:
" Papà. A gennaio vado via in vacanza due giorni."

Cioè...neanche... "posso?"...

E lei..." Ma papà, faccio come te, tu dici, vado via un po di giorni e poi vai e poi torni, no?"...

Qua si mette male...
Cosa fare adesso?

Davideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Ne hai tre...tu...sei un mito!


----------



## robiballerin (8 Dicembre 2010)

*rapporti con la ex*

tornando alla situazione di Dave ed alle tensioni con la ex ho parlato di inizio di una "guerra personale" da parte della moglie per affermare una propria superiorità sul partner con la scusa dell'educazione dei figli .
Penso che cominci a realizzare che il prezzo da pagare per inseguire i propri sogni sia un pò troppo salato e che questo la renda infelice e che tenti di scaricare la propria insoddisfazione e rabbia coinvolgendo Dave nello scontro , che va assolutamente evitato.
E questo è il momento in cui Dave se lo volesse potrebbe metterla in ginocchio , basterebbe ostentare una allegra ed ironica indifferenza alle opinioni divergenti di lei non risparmiandole mai delle frecciatine sul fatto che l'educazione si da sopratutto con l'esempio e con la propria dirittura morale e con i rispeto degli impegni assunti con il matrimonio.
In altre parole con il sorriso farle capire che ad una persona traditrice e bugiarda non si può in alcun modo dare ne peso ne credito.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> *tornando alla situazione di Dave ed alle tensioni con la ex ho parlato di inizio di una "guerra personale" da parte della moglie per affermare una propria superiorità sul partner con la scusa dell'educazione dei figli .*
> *Penso che cominci a realizzare che il prezzo da pagare per inseguire i propri sogni sia un pò troppo salato e che questo la renda infelice e che tenti di scaricare la propria insoddisfazione e rabbia coinvolgendo Dave nello scontro , che va assolutamente evitato.*
> *E questo è il momento in cui Dave se lo volesse potrebbe metterla in ginocchio , basterebbe ostentare una allegra ed ironica indifferenza alle opinioni divergenti di lei* non risparmiandole mai delle frecciatine sul fatto che l'educazione si da sopratutto con l'esempio e con la propria dirittura morale e con i rispeto degli impegni assunti con il matrimonio.
> In altre parole con il sorriso farle capire che ad una persona traditrice e bugiarda non si può in alcun modo dare ne peso ne credito.


Quoto tutta la parte grassettata anche se Dave sa benissimo come la penso:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> tornando alla situazione di Dave ed alle tensioni con la ex ho parlato di inizio di una "guerra personale" da parte della moglie per affermare una propria superiorità sul partner con la scusa dell'educazione dei figli .
> Penso che cominci a realizzare che il prezzo da pagare per inseguire i propri sogni sia un pò troppo salato e che questo la renda infelice e che tenti di scaricare la propria insoddisfazione e rabbia coinvolgendo Dave nello scontro , che va assolutamente evitato.
> *E questo è il momento in cui Dave se lo volesse potrebbe metterla in ginocchio , basterebbe ostentare una allegra ed ironica indifferenza alle opinioni divergenti di lei non risparmiandole mai delle frecciatine sul fatto che l'educazione si da sopratutto con l'esempio e con la propria dirittura morale e con i rispeto degli impegni assunti con il matrimonio.
> In altre parole con il sorriso farle capire che ad una persona traditrice e bugiarda non si può in alcun modo dare ne peso ne credito.*



E poi sarebbe *condannato* tutta la vita ad essere onesto, integerrimo e a non sgarrare neanche di una virgola in niente.   Vita?


----------



## robiballerin (8 Dicembre 2010)

*E poi sarebbe condannato tutta la vita ad essere onesto, integerrimo e a non sgarrare neanche di una virgola in niente. Vita?*

Assolutamente NO. Lui a lei non deve proprio niente.
Quello che farà d'ora in poi fino ad un suo altro impegno con un altra persona sono affari suoi dei quali deve rendere conto solo a se stesso


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Assolutamente NO. Lui a lei non deve proprio niente.
> Quello che farà d'ora in poi fino ad un suo altro impegno con un altra persona sono affari suoi dei quali deve rendere conto solo a se stesso


Come dire il dado è tratto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> tornando alla situazione di Dave ed alle tensioni con la ex ho parlato di inizio di una "guerra personale" da parte della moglie per affermare una propria superiorità sul partner con la scusa dell'educazione dei figli .
> Penso che cominci a realizzare che il prezzo da pagare per inseguire i propri sogni sia un pò troppo salato e che questo la renda infelice e che tenti di scaricare la propria insoddisfazione e rabbia coinvolgendo Dave nello scontro , che va assolutamente evitato.
> E questo è il momento in cui Dave se lo volesse potrebbe metterla in ginocchio , basterebbe ostentare una allegra ed ironica indifferenza alle opinioni divergenti di lei non risparmiandole mai delle frecciatine sul fatto che l'educazione si da sopratutto con l'esempio e con la propria dirittura morale e con i rispeto degli impegni assunti con il matrimonio.
> In altre parole con il sorriso farle capire che ad una persona traditrice e bugiarda non si può in alcun modo dare ne peso ne credito.


Ok ok ok...
Ma mettiamo l'ipotesi che lei realizzi la cazzata che ha fatto con il suo delirio di onnipotenza. Ossia io ora fanculizzo te perchè mi fa comodo farmi l'amante...ma poi mi rendo conto che tu marito sei meglio di lui...per una serie di ragioni...uhm...
Conoscendo Dave...che mi appare un puro di cuore e un retto...uhm...se lei scala l'everest...forse lo riconquista eh'
Ma quella donna dovrebbe abbassare il suo orgoglio...
Secondo voi certe donne ce la fanno ad ammettere a sè stesse ok, ho fatto una cagata?

Io se fossi Dave la perdonerei se venisse come troia prodiga no?
Considerami come una serva...e torna con me...esci con chi vuoi, fai tutto quello che vuoi...ecc..ecc...purchè mi degni ancora di uno sguardo...

Dai cazzo siamo pratici...
Anche star da soli è umiliante eh?

E già mi immagino io come ambasciatore di pace...tra i due...
Io che le dico a lei...eh vedi, sai...devi smetterla di pensare che tuo marito fosse un burattino nelle tue mani eh?...è un uomo eh? Non un pagliaccio...
Lo so, lo so. che tu pensavi che il tuo nuovo ometto non fosse un pagliaccio...lo so che cercavi l'emozione...lo so...lo so...lo so che l'amichetto era la novità...dai...lll...poi che mi incazzo e le dico...VAI a chiedere scusa a tuo marito...testona!


----------



## robiballerin (9 Dicembre 2010)

certo é tutto posssibile  anche un tornare sui suoi passi da parte della moglie,basterebbe probabilmente che Dave ostentasse una allegra sicurezza per la libertà riconquistata ,le donne amano i vincenti e si ostinano nel voler a tutti i costi l'amore da chi mostra disinteressee scarso coinvolgimentonel rapporto...(ora arriveranno un saccodi smentite al riguardo da parte delle esponenti del gentil sesso). Ma tutto ciő non risolverebbe il problema presente nella coppia che anzi si é ulteriormente complicato dal tradimento che é assai difficile da parte di un uomo perdonare e dimenticare.


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> certo é tutto posssibile  anche un tornare sui suoi passi da parte della moglie,basterebbe probabilmente che Dave ostentasse una allegra sicurezza per la libertà riconquistata ,*le donne amano i vincenti e si ostinano nel voler a tutti i costi l'amore da chi mostra disinteressee scarso coinvolgimentonel rapporto*...(ora arriveranno un saccodi smentite al riguardo da parte delle esponenti del gentil sesso). Ma tutto ciő non risolverebbe il problema presente nella coppia che anzi si é ulteriormente complicato dal tradimento che é assai difficile da parte di un uomo perdonare e dimenticare.



Sacra verità che confermo. Curiosa come cosa... è vero che in amore vince sempre chi scappa, ma spesso si rasenta il masochismo!


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sacra verità che confermo. Curiosa come cosa... è vero che in amore vince sempre chi *scappa,* ma spesso si rasenta il masochismo!


 chi fugge (ma io direi sfugge)..che è diverso


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi fugge (ma io direi sfugge)..che è diverso



Hai ragione. :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Dicembre 2010)

Dave, mostra a quella talebana di tua moglie che non è sola! 



*Riportiamo dal GIORNALE di oggi, 08/12/2010, a pag. 15, l'articolo di Manila Alfano dal titolo "L’imam che nega la musica alla figlia".*





Non c’è neppure la scusa del rock. La musica maledetta può arrivare anche dalle note un po' stonate di un flauto dol­ce. L’unico rimedio è non ascoltare. La ragazzina ha i tappi alle orecchie. Lo vuole il padre, un imam di Reggello, a pochi chilometri da Firenze. I compagni di scuola suonano e solfeggiano, lei non può ascoltare. Silenzio. Suo padre è stato chiaro. Lo ha detto ai professori e al preside.
Quei tappi, quella censura, sal­veranno l’anima e l’identità della figlia: «La musica è da in­fedeli, lei non può seguire le vostre lezioni». Così lui, il pa­dre padrone, ha chiuso la vi­cenda. O l’ora di musica la fa con le orecchie tappate o la fi­glia non andrà più a scuola. E allora il compromesso lo han­no dovuto trovare le insegnan­ti, lui ha dettato le regole, la scuola ci ha messo la fantasia e la buona volontà. Per non danneggiare la bimba, per non toglierle la possibilità di stare con i compagni di classe: quando ci sarà lezione di musi­ca la­mamma o il papà andran­no a scuola, entreranno in clas­se e le metteranno i tappi alle orecchie. E lei resterà lì sedu­ta, assente e attonita, come se guardasse un film senza volu­me, vedrà una professoressa battere il tempo e ragazzini suonare. Ma non sentirà nul­la. Le verifiche saranno scrit­te, niente pratica. Prendere o lasciare.L’imam non ha inten­zione di mediare. Non impor­ta se c’è una legge che parla di scuola dell’obbligo, non im­porta se alla bambina piace studiare, essere uguale ai com­pagni. L’imam continua a ripe­­tere: «La mia religione vieta al­le bambine di ascoltare la mu­sica, tanto meno quella degli Infedeli».
È per colpa di questa rigidità che l’anno scorso la bambina è stata bocciata. Troppe assen­ze. Gli insegnanti non hanno neppure potuto darle i voti, l’hanno vista troppe poche vol­te.
La preside ha segnalato le assenze al sindaco, ai carabi­nieri. Si è aperto il processo nei confronti del padre che l’ha tenuta a casa, e se a mag­gio il giudice di pace deciderà che il padre è da condannare, gli farà pagare una multa. Al massimo. Intanto il giudice di pace alla notizia dei tappi ha commentato: «Una vittoria per la bambina». E così a Reg­gello ha vinto la rigidità di un imam che detta le sue regole. «È una sconfitta per la scuola» ha detto la dirigente scolasti­ca. Ma Costantino Ciari, consi­gliere comunale a Pian di Scò, comune che confina con Reg­gello non ci sta: «Ma altro che sconfitta della scuola, è la sconfitta dello Stato. E nessu­no, davanti a questa assurda scelta si è meravigliato. Han­no accettato in silenzio, per il quieto vivere. E che succede la prossima volta?».
Eppure la musica non è che l’ultimo «incidente» nelle scuole. Ci sono stati i crocifis­si, tolti dalle pareti delle aule per non disturbare la sensibili­tà dei bambini di altre religio­n­i o per non innervosire i geni­tori che di religione non ne vo­gliono neppure sentire parla­re. Per lo stesso motivo a Nata­le molte scuole hanno scelto di non fare il presepe. Poi ci so­no state le mense e i menù dif­ferenziati.
Anche in questo ca­so sono arrivate accuse ai diri­genti scolastici perché non mostravano abbastanza sensi­bilità nei confronti dei bambi­ni che non potevano mangia­re prosciutto o carne di maia­le. Un problema che non è so­lo dell’Italia. In Francia in tem­po di crisi addirittura diverse scuole hanno dovuto rinuncia­re al menù occidentale per te­nere solo quello musulmano. Scelte che dovrebbero inquie­­tare, un’Europa che dovrebbe interrogarsi davanti ad una perdita continua di identità, che sceglie un buonismo con­troproducente, che oggi arri­va addirittura a imporre il pro­gramma scolastico in nome della religione. Intanto a Reg­gello ha vinto la rigidità di un imam, l’ottusità di un padre padrone che fa predica agli al­tri musulmani, che non na­sconde il suo disprezzo per le donne. Dall’altra parte - scon­fitti - restano la scuola e lo Sta­to, l’Occidente. Lui, il padre padrone, aveva stabilito la sua regola, la scuola ha obbedito. «Ma poi - continua Ciari - cosa succederà quando la ragazzi­na nell’ora di italiano dovrà leggere la_ Divina Commedia e_ troverà che Dante ha infilato Maometto all’inferno?». «Co­me è difficile essere la figlia dell’imam» avrà pensato la bambina di Reggello. Guarda­re gli altri da un banco, guar­darli senza poterli sentire.


----------



## dave.one (9 Dicembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti. Cerco di rispondere con ordine:
1) Robiballerin: la grande non ha più parlato di quanto successo, e quindi non mi sembra il momento giusto per tirare fuori questo discorso. Se e quando lo tirerà fuori, non me ne starò zitto. Al momento è inutile fomentare ulteriori discussioni. Ma al momento giusto, saprò come affrontare ed affondare. Chiaro che, se ho voglia di ascoltare quella canzone (o altre) in sua presenza, non è che mi faccio problemi particolari eh? Ci mancherebbe...
2) Conte: Sono buono, è vero, consenziente, accomodante, altruista, ecc. Forse la scelta non pagherà ora, ma a lungo andare? Ho spesso la tendenza a guardare al dopodomani e non fermarmi al domani, quindi forse mi perdo il contingente. Ma è anche vero che i programmi importanti si fanno a lunga scadenza e non a breve. Il destino dei miei figli è troppo importante, ed è per quello che guardo al dopodomani. So che ci sono delle incognite, ma cmq meglio non perdersi d'animo e guardare avanti con un sorriso sulle labbra.
3) Astonished: capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista. Non ho la più pallida idea se mia moglie si incazzi con se stessa per quanto accaduto, e, francamente, ne dubito alquanto. E' molto orgogliosa, si è sempre fatta da se e si è sempre arrangiata. Questi sono punti che mi fanno dubitare su di un suo rigurgito di incazzatura verso se stessa e verso l'attuale situazione. Piuttosto, tenderei a supporre che siano semplicemente dei rigurgiti verso l'attuale situazione. Posso solo ipotizzare che per lei sia più pesante rispetto a quando c'ero io a darle una mano, quindi avrà sicuramente una tendenza ad essere più nervosa. Ma ora non ci si può più fare nulla. Finché si tratta di aiutare i bambini, io sono a disposizione e cerco di fare di tutto; il resto vien ben dopo...
Scusate se non ho risposto ad altri.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Cerco di rispondere con ordine:
> 1) Robiballerin: la grande non ha più parlato di quanto successo, e quindi non mi sembra il momento giusto per tirare fuori questo discorso. Se e quando lo tirerà fuori, non me ne starò zitto. Al momento è inutile fomentare ulteriori discussioni. Ma al momento giusto, saprò come affrontare ed affondare. Chiaro che, se ho voglia di ascoltare quella canzone (o altre) in sua presenza, non è che mi faccio problemi particolari eh? Ci mancherebbe...
> 2) Conte: Sono buono, è vero, consenziente, accomodante, altruista, ecc. Forse la scelta non pagherà ora, ma a lungo andare? Ho spesso la tendenza a guardare al dopodomani e non fermarmi al domani, quindi forse mi perdo il contingente. Ma è anche vero che i programmi importanti si fanno a lunga scadenza e non a breve. Il destino dei miei figli è troppo importante, ed è per quello che guardo al dopodomani. So che ci sono delle incognite, ma cmq meglio non perdersi d'animo e guardare avanti con un sorriso sulle labbra.
> 3) Astonished: capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista. Non ho la più pallida idea se mia moglie si incazzi con se stessa per quanto accaduto, e, francamente, ne dubito alquanto. E' molto orgogliosa, si è sempre fatta da se e si è sempre arrangiata. Questi sono punti che mi fanno dubitare su di un suo rigurgito di incazzatura verso se stessa e verso l'attuale situazione. Piuttosto, tenderei a supporre che siano semplicemente dei rigurgiti verso l'attuale situazione. Posso solo ipotizzare che per lei sia più pesante rispetto a quando c'ero io a darle una mano, quindi avrà sicuramente una tendenza ad essere più nervosa. Ma ora non ci si può più fare nulla. Finché si tratta di aiutare i bambini, io sono a disposizione e cerco di fare di tutto; il resto vien ben dopo...
> Scusate se non ho risposto ad altri.


Bravo!!! Decisamente bravo. Ed ora tua moglie sta assaggiando il sogno di fatica che proprio voleva. Posso però chiederti una cosa  orribile? Perchè ogni volta che descrivi tua moglie come una donna forte invece descrivi una emerita stronza presuntuosa?? Oh, io ho un esempio di una persona che si è fatta da se e fidati non era proprio come è tua moglie, anzi, era capace di essere  umile quando c'era necessità.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Cerco di rispondere con ordine:
> 1) Robiballerin: la grande non ha più parlato di quanto successo, e quindi non mi sembra il momento giusto per tirare fuori questo discorso. Se e quando lo tirerà fuori, non me ne starò zitto. Al momento è inutile fomentare ulteriori discussioni. Ma al momento giusto, saprò come affrontare ed affondare. Chiaro che, se ho voglia di ascoltare quella canzone (o altre) in sua presenza, non è che mi faccio problemi particolari eh? Ci mancherebbe...
> 2) Conte: Sono buono, è vero, consenziente, accomodante, altruista, ecc. Forse la scelta non pagherà ora, ma a lungo andare? Ho spesso la tendenza a guardare al dopodomani e non fermarmi al domani, quindi forse mi perdo il contingente. Ma è anche vero che i programmi importanti si fanno a lunga scadenza e non a breve. Il destino dei miei figli è troppo importante, ed è per quello che guardo al dopodomani. So che ci sono delle incognite, ma cmq meglio non perdersi d'animo e guardare avanti con un sorriso sulle labbra.
> 3) Astonished: capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista. Non ho la più pallida idea se mia moglie si incazzi con se stessa per quanto accaduto, e, francamente, ne dubito alquanto. E' molto orgogliosa, si è sempre fatta da se e si è sempre arrangiata. Questi sono punti che mi fanno dubitare su di un suo rigurgito di incazzatura verso se stessa e verso l'attuale situazione. Piuttosto, tenderei a supporre che siano semplicemente dei rigurgiti verso l'attuale situazione. Posso solo ipotizzare che per lei sia più pesante rispetto a quando c'ero io a darle una mano, quindi avrà sicuramente una tendenza ad essere più nervosa. Ma ora non ci si può più fare nulla. Finché si tratta di aiutare i bambini, io sono a disposizione e cerco di fare di tutto; il resto vien ben dopo...
> Scusate se non ho risposto ad altri.


Spero che tua moglie...riesca in qualche modo a realizzare di avere torto una volta nella vita e dire scusa.
E che non sia di quelle che pur di avere ragione a tutti i costi, si fanno odiare, da chi invece li ama. é terrificante...non ne dai fuori neanche dicendo: SI scusami hai ragione.
Perchè ti rispondono: Mi stai dando la ragione degli asini, mi lavo il culo con la tua ragione.


----------



## astonished (10 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Cerco di rispondere con ordine:
> 1) Robiballerin: la grande non ha più parlato di quanto successo, e quindi non mi sembra il momento giusto per tirare fuori questo discorso. Se e quando lo tirerà fuori, non me ne starò zitto. Al momento è inutile fomentare ulteriori discussioni. Ma al momento giusto, saprò come affrontare ed affondare. Chiaro che, se ho voglia di ascoltare quella canzone (o altre) in sua presenza, non è che mi faccio problemi particolari eh? Ci mancherebbe...
> 2) Conte: Sono buono, è vero, consenziente, accomodante, altruista, ecc. Forse la scelta non pagherà ora, ma a lungo andare? Ho spesso la tendenza a guardare al dopodomani e non fermarmi al domani, quindi forse mi perdo il contingente. Ma è anche vero che i programmi importanti si fanno a lunga scadenza e non a breve. Il destino dei miei figli è troppo importante, ed è per quello che guardo al dopodomani. So che ci sono delle incognite, ma cmq meglio non perdersi d'animo e guardare avanti con un sorriso sulle labbra.
> 3) Astonished: capisco perfettamente il tuo punto di vista. Non ho la più pallida idea se mia moglie si incazzi con se stessa per quanto accaduto, e, francamente, ne dubito alquanto. E' molto orgogliosa, si è sempre fatta da se e si è sempre arrangiata. Questi sono punti che mi fanno dubitare su di un suo rigurgito di incazzatura verso se stessa e verso l'attuale situazione. Piuttosto, tenderei a supporre che siano semplicemente dei rigurgiti verso l'attuale situazione. Posso solo ipotizzare che per lei sia più pesante rispetto a quando c'ero io a darle una mano, quindi avrà sicuramente una tendenza ad essere più nervosa. Ma ora non ci si può più fare nulla. Finché si tratta di aiutare i bambini, io sono a disposizione e cerco di fare di tutto; il resto vien ben dopo...
> Scusate se non ho risposto ad altri.


Ciao Dave,
posso chiederti se tua moglie ha ancora in piedi la relazione con il tipo?

Questo cambierebbe, e di molto, l'interpretazione da attribuire al suo comportamento.

Resta il fatto che da quanto scrivi ti confermi una persona molto matura ed estremamente sicura di se: vai avanti così, se tua moglie non ha saputo vedere queste tue qualità ci sarà senz'altro chi saprà scorgerle e coglierle.

Notte.


----------



## dave.one (10 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Dave,
> posso chiederti se tua moglie ha ancora in piedi la relazione con il tipo?
> 
> Questo cambierebbe, e di molto, l'interpretazione da attribuire al suo comportamento.
> ...


Ciao Astonished. Onestamente non lo so, ma tutto fa supporre che la relazione esista e sia in piedi. Su quale "forma" abbia questa relazione, non saprei dirti. Non so dove la possa portare o cosa possa lei/loro dare di più o di "meglio" rispetto a quanto avuto nel passato. Sicuramente, se è in piedi, vuol dire che si è consolidata pur nella sua precarietà. Le basi non sono solide. Questo, però, lo so io. Non so quanto se ne sia resa conto lei, ma forse ha una visione diversa della situazione (sbagliata? giusta? chi lo sa!) che le fa credere diversamente.
E pensa (idiota io, forse!) che le auguro comunque tutto il bene possibile, visto che questo bene deve essere riversato giocoforza ai bambini in primis.
Intanto navighiamo a vista.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished. Onestamente non lo so, ma tutto fa supporre che la relazione esista e sia in piedi. Su quale "forma" abbia questa relazione, non saprei dirti. Non so dove la possa portare o cosa possa lei/loro dare di più o di "meglio" rispetto a quanto avuto nel passato. Sicuramente, se è in piedi, vuol dire che si è consolidata pur nella sua precarietà. Le basi non sono solide. Questo, però, lo so io. Non so quanto se ne sia resa conto lei, ma forse ha una visione diversa della situazione (sbagliata? giusta? chi lo sa!) che le fa credere diversamente.
> E pensa (idiota io, forse!) che le auguro comunque tutto il bene possibile, visto che questo bene deve essere riversato giocoforza ai bambini in primis.
> Intanto navighiamo a vista.


Si e amico mio...mi raccomando...non farti mancare nulla eh? Che si vive una vita sola! 
Io che sono scemo...non capisco come possa stare in piedi la faccendina...tra tua moglie lavoro e tre figli ( mica cotiche) e lui sposato con tre figli.
Anche qui la superbia umana non ha limiti eh?
Tu comunque sei un grande perchè mentre tua moglie da abile manipolatrice avrebbe cercato di importi il suo punto di vista della serie...io ho un altro e tu lo devi accettare continuando a fare il marito e a "servirmi"...tu hai avuto le palle per dire..."eh no non ci sto!".
Conosco sto tipo di donne eh?
Fidati tu non sai che pestone le hai dato sul callo...quando hai preso su..e sei tornato dalle ferie.
Ma troppo buono...dovevi...prendere l'auto e dirle..." Ok cara, ci pensa lui a te e a loro, io vado a farmi le mie ferie da un'altra parte!"....
Poi chiamavi me...e ti portavo io in qualche luogo che conosco....pregno di donnine allegre...e ce la spassavamo no?


----------



## astonished (12 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Astonished. Onestamente non lo so, ma tutto fa supporre che la relazione esista e sia in piedi. Su quale "forma" abbia questa relazione, non saprei dirti. Non so dove la possa portare o cosa possa lei/loro dare di più o di "meglio" rispetto a quanto avuto nel passato. Sicuramente, se è in piedi, vuol dire che si è consolidata pur nella sua precarietà. Le basi non sono solide. Questo, però, lo so io. Non so quanto se ne sia resa conto lei, ma forse ha una visione diversa della situazione (sbagliata? giusta? chi lo sa!) che le fa credere diversamente.
> E pensa (idiota io, forse!) che le auguro comunque tutto il bene possibile, visto che questo bene deve essere riversato giocoforza ai bambini in primis.
> Intanto navighiamo a vista.


Ciao Dave,
capisco cosa vuoi dire e capisco cosa provi: la loro relazione è si fondata su basi non solide ma si è comunque instaurata: ora loro vivono in simbiosi contro tutto e tutti (leggasi te e la moglie di Lui) ma solo perchè è una situazione nata inizialmente per sfuggire dai problemi del quotidiano che poi è sfuggita loro di mano. Ci vorrà del tempo ma prima o poi uno dei due tornerà con i piedi per terra e troverà la terra cambiata e nel frattempo le cose saranno andate avanti per te, non sarai più quello di prima, avrai probabilmente cambiato anche opinione su quanto accaduto e questo farà si che tu sarai proiettato su altri interessi e possibilmente su un'altra storia.

Le relazioni cambiano, mutano, e questo probabilmente è l'inizio del cambiamento della tua. Detto forse in maniera diversa, ciò che dice il Conte non è poi così sbagliato. Pensa a Te, è vero si vive una volta sola, e la vita è troppo preziosa per sprecarla rincorrendo "chi non ci vede" e fortunatamente questo tu l'hai capito.

Ti auguro una buona giornata.

Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Dave,
> capisco cosa vuoi dire e capisco cosa provi: la loro relazione è si fondata su basi non solide ma si è comunque instaurata: ora loro vivono in simbiosi contro tutto e tutti (leggasi te e la moglie di Lui) ma solo perchè è una situazione nata inizialmente per sfuggire dai problemi del quotidiano che poi è sfuggita loro di mano. Ci vorrà del tempo ma prima o poi uno dei due tornerà con i piedi per terra e troverà la terra cambiata e nel frattempo le cose saranno andate avanti per te, non sarai più quello di prima, avrai probabilmente cambiato anche opinione su quanto accaduto e questo farà si che tu sarai proiettato su altri interessi e possibilmente su un'altra storia.
> 
> Le relazioni cambiano, mutano, e questo probabilmente è l'inizio del cambiamento della tua. Detto forse in maniera diversa, ciò che dice il Conte non è poi così sbagliato. Pensa a Te, è vero si vive una volta sola, e la vita è troppo preziosa per sprecarla rincorrendo "chi non ci vede" e fortunatamente questo tu l'hai capito.
> ...


In simbiosi dai esagerato...
Stiamo parlando di due adulti e non di due adolescenti innamorati che fanno la loro fuga d'amore perchè il mondo non li capisce ed è contro di loro...suvvia non esagerare...
Piuttosto sarà che chi troppo vuole nulla stringe no?
Ma sai come sono loro no?
CO batte il cuoricino...è finita...lui può essere anche un pdm, ma loro faranno di tutto per convincere pure te che è un dio greco...


----------



## astonished (12 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In *simbiosi* dai esagerato...
> Stiamo parlando di due adulti e non di due adolescenti innamorati che fanno la loro fuga d'amore perchè il mondo non li capisce ed è contro di loro...suvvia non esagerare...
> Piuttosto sarà che chi troppo vuole nulla stringe no?
> Ma sai come sono loro no?
> CO batte il cuoricino...è finita...lui può essere anche un pdm, ma loro faranno di tutto per convincere pure te che è un dio greco...


In *simbiosi* perchè chi vive relazioni aulterine si sente in qualche modo "eletto" e solo loro che le vivono credono di capire perchè ne vale la pena nonostante abbiano tutti contro: loro, i fedigrafi, si sentono stretti in un patto di alleanza tacita, quella che li porta ad escogitare mille depistaggi ed a dire atrettante bugie per tenere all'oscuro i rispettivi coniugi mentre io credo che se c'è del vero amore in queste storie, e non dico che non possa esserci, allora bisogna avere il coraggio di dare un taglio netto al proprio matrimonio per poter vivere liberamente e serenamente il nuovo rapporto altrimenti, se non si fa così, il più delle volte è perchè tutto questo sentimento non c'è se non qualche suo surrogato e spesso il tutto si riduce a piacevoli momenti di evasione di cui sicuramente se ne ha bisogno perchè di certo è più bello vivere l'illusione di una favola che la realtà del quotidiano, non credi?


----------



## dave.one (12 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> In *simbiosi* perchè chi vive relazioni aulterine si sente in qualche modo "eletto" e solo loro che le vivono credono di capire perchè ne vale la pena nonostante abbiano tutti contro: loro, i fedigrafi, si sentono stretti in un patto di alleanza tacita, quella che li porta ad escogitare mille depistaggi ed a dire atrettante bugie per tenere all'oscuro i rispettivi coniugi mentre io credo che *se c'è del vero amore in queste storie, e non dico che non possa esserci, allora bisogna avere il coraggio di dare un taglio netto al proprio matrimonio per poter vivere liberamente e serenamente il nuovo rapporto* altrimenti, se non si fa così, il più delle volte è perchè tutto questo sentimento non c'è se non qualche suo surrogato e spesso il tutto si riduce a piacevoli momenti di evasione di cui sicuramente se ne ha bisogno perchè di certo è più bello vivere l'illusione di una favola che la realtà del quotidiano, non credi?


Paradossalmente, è quello che io mi auguro. Che senso ha una vita fatta di sotterfugi, di verità ufficiali e ufficiose, di nascondigli e situazioni celate?
Insomma, parliamoci chiaro: è un impegno non indifferente quello di cercare di vivere una serenità forzata da un impegno al limite del paradosso! Non ci vedo nulla di positivo in questo! Se, accidenti, qualcuno ama una persona, e se c'é reciprocità in questo sentimento, allora che ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità e si decida per portare avanti questo amore e farlo crescere nella totale naturalezza e spontaneità. Se no, taglio netto e tornare sui propri passi, altrimenti si rischia di reiterare l'errore che li ha portati a trovarsi l'amante. Che diavolo è un amore corrisposto ma nascosto? Mi chiedo: ma non si ha la voglia, il desiderio, la forte necessità di urlarlo al mondo intero per dire "sono felice, sono contento sono innamorato e lo voglio far sapere a tutti"? Io, quando ero innamorato, lo facevo sapere a tutti ed in ogni occasione, e tutti sapevano quanto ero innamorato. 
Forse l'inghippo è proprio lì: non è un vero amore... quante volte vi è capitato di sapere o conoscere due amanti che si ritrovano insieme (sposati o conviventi) e che sono più felici rispetto alla relazione avuta con il precedente partner? Che io sappia (ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi), è capitato molto, ma molto di rado. Quindi è un gioco che ne vale la candela?
Nel quotidiano, volenti o nolenti, ci si ricade sempre e comunque. Sta a noi capire qual'è il limite entro il quale questo quotidiano diventa abitudine, e quando questa abitudine comincia a distrarci dall'attenzione.
Scusate, sono solo mie opinioni scritte di botto...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, è quello che io mi auguro. Che senso ha una vita fatta di sotterfugi, di verità ufficiali e ufficiose, di nascondigli e situazioni celate?
> Insomma, parliamoci chiaro: è un impegno non indifferente quello di cercare di vivere una serenità forzata da un impegno al limite del paradosso! Non ci vedo nulla di positivo in questo! Se, accidenti, qualcuno ama una persona, e se c'é reciprocità in questo sentimento, allora che ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità e si decida per portare avanti questo amore e farlo crescere nella totale naturalezza e spontaneità. Se no, taglio netto e tornare sui propri passi, altrimenti si rischia di reiterare l'errore che li ha portati a trovarsi l'amante. *Che diavolo è un amore corrisposto ma nascosto? Mi chiedo: ma non si ha la voglia, il desiderio, la forte necessità di urlarlo al mondo intero per dire "sono felice, sono contento sono innamorato e lo voglio far sapere a tutti"? Io, quando ero innamorato, lo facevo sapere a tutti ed in ogni occasione, e tutti sapevano quanto ero innamorato. *
> *Forse l'inghippo è proprio lì: non è un vero amore...* quante volte vi è capitato di sapere o conoscere due amanti che si ritrovano insieme (sposati o conviventi) e che sono più felici rispetto alla relazione avuta con il precedente partner? Che io sappia (ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi), è capitato molto, ma molto di rado. Quindi è un gioco che ne vale la candela?
> Nel quotidiano, volenti o nolenti, ci si ricade sempre e comunque. Sta a noi capire qual'è il limite entro il quale questo quotidiano diventa abitudine, e quando questa abitudine comincia a distrarci dall'attenzione.
> Scusate, sono solo mie opinioni scritte di botto...


 
Meno  male che non sono l'unica a pensarlo:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> In *simbiosi* perchè chi vive relazioni aulterine si sente in qualche modo "eletto" e solo loro che le vivono credono di capire perchè ne vale la pena nonostante abbiano tutti contro: loro, i fedigrafi, si sentono stretti in un patto di alleanza tacita, quella che li porta ad escogitare mille depistaggi ed a dire atrettante bugie per tenere all'oscuro i rispettivi coniugi mentre io credo che se c'è del vero amore in queste storie, e non dico che non possa esserci, allora bisogna avere il coraggio di dare un taglio netto al proprio matrimonio per poter vivere liberamente e serenamente il nuovo rapporto altrimenti, se non si fa così, il più delle volte è perchè tutto questo sentimento non c'è se non qualche suo surrogato e spesso il tutto si riduce a piacevoli momenti di evasione di cui sicuramente se ne ha bisogno perchè di certo è più bello vivere l'illusione di una favola che la realtà del quotidiano, non credi?


NO.
Io mi chiedo che cosa ne sai tu.
Hai vissuto qualcuna dell'esperienza che descrivi?
Non ci si sente eletti. Ma ci si nasconde, appunto perchè si sa che se si viene beccati si passeranno notevoli guai. 
Capita eh di innamorarsi eh?
Capita di pensare di poter volare.
Capita anche di piangere e rinunciare.
Di lasciar perdere tutto per necessità superiori.
Taglio netto? Ma dove siamo?
Io penso invece che chi si trova a vivere IN PRIMA PERSONA certe realtà ( e non come tu che le hai subite ), si trova in profondissimi conflitti eh?
E tergiversa...
Per me è come i pesi sulla bilancia...quel giorno che la bilancia pende da un lato ok, ma finchè pende dall'altro no.

Comunque mille depistaggi e bugie nascono solo perchè bisogna di necessità far virtù...


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, è quello che io mi auguro. Che senso ha una vita fatta di sotterfugi, di verità ufficiali e ufficiose, di nascondigli e situazioni celate?
> Insomma, parliamoci chiaro: è un impegno non indifferente quello di cercare di vivere una serenità forzata da un impegno al limite del paradosso! Non ci vedo nulla di positivo in questo! Se, accidenti, qualcuno ama una persona, e se c'é reciprocità in questo sentimento, allora che ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità e si decida per portare avanti questo amore e farlo crescere nella totale naturalezza e spontaneità. Se no, taglio netto e tornare sui propri passi, altrimenti si rischia di reiterare l'errore che li ha portati a trovarsi l'amante. _*Che diavolo è un amore corrisposto ma nascosto? Mi chiedo: ma non si ha la voglia, il desiderio, la forte necessità di urlarlo al mondo intero per dire "sono felice, sono contento sono innamorato e lo voglio far sapere a tutti"? Io, quando ero innamorato, lo facevo sapere a tutti ed in ogni occasione, e tutti sapevano quanto ero innamorato. *_
> Forse l'inghippo è proprio lì: non è un vero amore... quante volte vi è capitato di sapere o conoscere due amanti che si ritrovano insieme (sposati o conviventi) e che sono più felici rispetto alla relazione avuta con il precedente partner? Che io sappia (ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi), è capitato molto, ma molto di rado. Quindi è un gioco che ne vale la candela?
> Nel quotidiano, volenti o nolenti, ci si ricade sempre e comunque. Sta a noi capire qual'è il limite entro il quale questo quotidiano diventa abitudine, e quando questa abitudine comincia a distrarci dall'attenzione.
> Scusate, sono solo mie opinioni scritte di botto...


 L'amore ha mille forme e mille facce, anche quello é amore, e se é vero che non lo si può urlare al mondo (come si vorrebbe) é altrettanto vero che chi ti stà intorno se ne accorge comunque perché hai una "luce nuova".
Ci sono "amanti e amanti" e "traditori e traditori"... Ovvio poi che quando si é liberi da impegni e magari più giovani sembra più facile disfare e ricominciare, ma quando si hanno impegni, figli e altro ancora se si ha un pò di testa ci si pensa due volte a spezzare equilibri e famiglie, ma ciò non toglie che ci si tenga all'altro/altra e che anche un traditore soffra (se possibile).


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, è quello che io mi auguro. Che senso ha una vita fatta di sotterfugi, di verità ufficiali e ufficiose, di nascondigli e situazioni celate?
> Insomma, parliamoci chiaro: è un impegno non indifferente quello di cercare di vivere una serenità forzata da un impegno al limite del paradosso! Non ci vedo nulla di positivo in questo! Se, accidenti, qualcuno ama una persona, e se c'é reciprocità in questo sentimento, allora che ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità e si decida per portare avanti questo amore e farlo crescere nella totale naturalezza e spontaneità. Se no, taglio netto e tornare sui propri passi, altrimenti si rischia di reiterare l'errore che li ha portati a trovarsi l'amante. Che diavolo è un amore corrisposto ma nascosto? Mi chiedo: ma non si ha la voglia, il desiderio, la forte necessità di urlarlo al mondo intero per dire "sono felice, sono contento sono innamorato e lo voglio far sapere a tutti"? Io, quando ero innamorato, lo facevo sapere a tutti ed in ogni occasione, e tutti sapevano quanto ero innamorato.
> Forse l'inghippo è proprio lì: non è un vero amore... quante volte vi è capitato di sapere o conoscere due amanti che si ritrovano insieme (sposati o conviventi) e che sono più felici rispetto alla relazione avuta con il precedente partner? Che io sappia (ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi), è capitato molto, ma molto di rado. Quindi è un gioco che ne vale la candela?
> Nel quotidiano, volenti o nolenti, ci si ricade sempre e comunque. Sta a noi capire qual'è il limite entro il quale questo quotidiano diventa abitudine, e quando questa abitudine comincia a distrarci dall'attenzione.
> Scusate, sono solo mie opinioni scritte di botto...


Dave...perchè tutti noi sappiamo che l'amore non è eterno.
Non è che il gioco non vale la candela, ma è un gioco pieno di illusioni, e di insidie.
Dici il vero...
Il quotidiano...
Poi ascoltami bene...
Quante volte mi è capitato di sentirmi dire frasi dalla presunzione e dall'arroganza senza pari, da donne che non sono mia moglie? " Io ti conosco eh?" 
Uhm...si vero...uhm...si da tanto tempo...uhm...si...ma dentro di me SO...che ehm...è impossibile che mi conosca bene come mia moglie...al di là dell'amore o meno...ma solo per ehm...quanto si è condiviso eh? O per il semplice fatto del tempo trascorso assieme eh?

Poi Dave...quanti di noi cercano nell'amore una felicità che non esiste?

Così sti qua pensano che se riusciranno a vivere assieme come marito e moglie saranno felici...e non capiscono che si stanno mettendo nei guai...tutto lì.

Per me Davide, funziona il ripartire fatto così.
1) Conosco una donna
2) Mi innamoro
3) La sposo
4) Dopo mille vicende le persone non si incontrano
5) L'amore finisce
6) Non ti sopporto più sparisci dalla mia vista
7) Me ne sto per i cazzi miei e mi dico, basta storie con donne.
8) Incontro una donna tutta diversa dalla precedente e intanto sono maturato anch'io.
9) Riparto
10) Sono felice.

Visto fare da una mia amica con cui ho parlato stasera...
La cretina non aveva mai vissuto l'amore eh?
Ma si era sposata uno che non l'amava e che la trattava come un oggetto.
Lei ha fanculizzato il marito
Si è rifatta la sua vita
E poi ha incontrato una nuova persona.

Ecco perchè...secondo me...NON vale la pena separarsi per una storia di adulterio...ma vale la pena attendere per vedere cosa capita eh?


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> ma ciò non toglie che ci si tenga all'altro/altra e che anche un traditore soffra (se possibile).


Un traditore non sa cosa significhi soffrire, se no non darebbe quel dolore a quel coglione o cogliona con cui ha avuto quelle cose chiamate figli. 
Credo che un traditore sia capace di soffrire meno del mio gatto...forse è pr questo che non mi curo di fare del male a quella razza.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> L'amore ha mille forme e mille facce, anche quello é amore, e se é vero che non lo si può urlare al mondo (come si vorrebbe) é altrettanto vero che chi ti stà intorno se ne accorge comunque perché hai una "luce nuova".
> Ci sono "amanti e amanti" e "traditori e traditori"... Ovvio poi che quando si é liberi da impegni e magari più giovani sembra più facile disfare e ricominciare, ma quando si hanno impegni, figli e altro ancora se si ha un pò di testa ci si pensa due volte a spezzare equilibri e famiglie, ma ciò non toglie che ci si tenga all'altro/altra e che anche un traditore soffra (se possibile).


:up::up::up:
Io condanno solo chi abbandona...
Immaginati te tuo marito che ti dice..
Bella ciao, io domani vado via perchè vado abitare con un'altra...
Lo perdoneresti?
Ma magari ti dice...non ti ho tradita eh?
Prima ti abbandono e poi scopo quell'altra così non è tradimento, ma tutto è leale no?

Fuori dai, preferisci scoprire che tuo marito non è uno stinco di santo...o che ti abbandoni?


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un traditore non sa cosa significhi soffrire, se no non darebbe quel dolore a quel coglione o cogliona con cui ha avuto quelle cose chiamate figli.
> Credo che un traditore sia capace di soffrire meno del mio gatto...forse è pr questo che non mi curo di fare del male a quella razza.


Mi riferivo proprio a chi la pensa come te dicendo "se possibile" perché ovviamente mi rendo conto che per un tradito sembra impossibile che il traditore possa soffrire e non riesce a mettersi dall'altra parte (ma non sono nemmeno così presuntuosa e idiota al punto di chiederti di farlo).
Io mi sono trovata in entrambe le posizioni e ti assicuro che si stà male comunque.


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Io condanno solo chi abbandona...
> Immaginati te tuo marito che ti dice..
> Bella ciao, io domani vado via perchè vado abitare con un'altra...
> ...


 Sicuramente la prima.
Io l'ho sempre pensato, sono molto realista sai? Se mio marito mi ha tradita o mi stà tradendo non voglio saperlo, che lo faccia da furbo ma che non tradisca la famiglia, quella non si abbandona, quella é la scialuppa.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sicuramente la prima.
> Io l'ho sempre pensato, sono molto realista sai? Se mio marito mi ha tradita o mi stà tradendo non voglio saperlo, che lo faccia da furbo ma che non tradisca la famiglia, quella non si abbandona, quella é la scialuppa.


la famiglia non è mai una scialuppa. Una famiglia non vale a prescindere dalle puttanate che si fanno, molto meglio una persona che esce dalla famiglia (comunque ci fa sempre una brutta figura) di chi fa la persona disonesta sulle spalle della famiglia.
I figli, il coniuge, solo scialuppe, siamo messi bene!


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> la famiglia non è mai una scialuppa. Una famiglia non vale a prescindere dalle puttanate che si fanno, molto meglio una persona che esce dalla famiglia (comunque ci fa sempre una brutta figura) di chi fa la persona disonesta sulle spalle della famiglia.
> I figli, il coniuge, solo scialuppe, siamo messi bene!


 Non pretendo che tu condivida


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Sicuramente la prima.
> Io l'ho sempre pensato, sono molto realista sai? Se mio marito mi ha tradita o mi stà tradendo non voglio saperlo, che lo faccia da furbo ma che non tradisca la famiglia, quella non si abbandona, [SIZE="3"[COLOR="Black"]]quella é la scialuppa[/COLOR][/SIZE].


Ne sei convinta? Io penso che quella sia il transatlantico, la prima scelta...

magari è l'amante (preferisco amico) ad essere una barchetta in balia delle onde, precaria e a rischio di sfasciarsi contro gli scogli....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un traditore non sa cosa significhi soffrire, se no non darebbe quel dolore a quel coglione o cogliona con cui ha avuto quelle cose chiamate figli.
> Credo che un traditore sia capace di soffrire meno del mio gatto...forse è pr questo che non mi curo di fare del male a quella razza.


Traditi o traditori...siamo tutti persone.


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ne sei convinta? Io penso che quella sia il transatlantico, la prima scelta...
> 
> magari è l'amante (preferisco amico) ad essere una barchetta in balia delle onde, precaria e a rischio di sfasciarsi contro gli scogli....


 Certo, non guardiamola in "dimensioni" hai sicuramente capito cosa intendessi no? la scialuppa, il salvagente, la boa...comunque qualcosa di rassicurante, il porto sicuro.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ne sei convinta? Io penso che quella sia il transatlantico, la prima scelta...
> 
> magari è l'amante (preferisco amico) ad essere una barchetta in balia delle onde, precaria e a rischio di sfasciarsi contro gli scogli....


Per tutti non è così sai?
Ci sono famiglie che in realtà sono un'oasi di terrore eh?
Quanti sono vissuti in famiglie disastrate e ciò ha prodotto in loro questo imperativo categorico...
Io non sarò come loro?
E quanti invece assorbono il malessere e poi lo ripropongono nella loro famiglia?
Non vedi che mentre una volta ci si chiedeva...
Ma gli orfani come ameranno?
Oggi ci si dice...che coppie salteranno fuori dai bambini figli di separati?

Forse tutti abbiamo bisogno di un porto sicuro dove sbattere il petto eh?


----------



## fatata56 (12 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per tutti non è così sai?
> Ci sono famiglie che in realtà sono un'oasi di terrore eh?
> Quanti sono vissuti in famiglie disastrate e ciò ha prodotto in loro questo imperativo categorico...
> Io non sarò come loro?
> ...


 :up::up::up:
Secondo te il tradito soffre di più per il tradimento in sé o per la paura dell'abbandono?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Secondo te il tradito soffre di più per il tradimento in sé o per la paura dell'abbandono?


La mia unica sofferenza è vedere che lei mi tradisce con un altro perchè lui è meglio di me, perchè riserva a lui attenzioni che a me non ha mai riservato...

Il tradito soffre perchè lei ha provato piacere con un altro che non sia lui.

Ho vinto la paura dell'abbandono.
Ma la conosco molto bene.

Però mi è capitato che il mio essere ingordo di affetto fosse scambiato per paura di abbandono.

Se io incontro una donna particolarmente affettuosa non ho alcuna paura di venir abbandonato.

Se invece sto con una che ti mette le condizioni:
O fai così o aria, mi sento in un campo minato...e fatalià la paura mi fa fare le peggiori cazzate.

L'affetto è molto importante per me
Così dicasi le tenerezza.

Ho imparato a non sentirmi sbagliato perchè sono coccolone.
E se tu per esempio provi disagio al contatto fisico con me, è un problema tuo e non mio.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

Per avere una boa, ci sono papà e mamma...non li avete più? Cazzi vostri!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per avere una boa, ci sono papà e mamma...non li avete più? Cazzi vostri!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whXMR9I9Tr8


----------



## cleo81 (13 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Certo, non guardiamola in "dimensioni" hai sicuramente capito cosa intendessi no? la scialuppa, il salvagente, la boa...comunque qualcosa di rassicurante, il porto sicuro.


Per me la famiglia non è il porto sicuro, ma è l'unica ragione per cui vale la pena di lottare, di impegnarsi e di sacrificarsi. Chi appartiene alla mia famiglia è fondamentale per me. 
E io ho un concetto di famiglia piuttosto allargato, non solo io e il mio compagno, ma anche la sua famiglia e i più cari amici.

Il concetto è che la famiglia non è il mio bastone... ma scambio reciproco. Altrimenti, traditori o traditi, è comunque solo egoismo.

Ho smesso da un pezzo di credere che esistano porti sicuri.

PS. Per la cronaca, ho chiuso con il mio amico.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Per me la famiglia non è il porto sicuro, ma è l'unica ragione per cui vale la pena di lottare, di impegnarsi e di sacrificarsi. Chi appartiene alla mia famiglia è fondamentale per me.
> E io ho un concetto di famiglia piuttosto allargato, non solo io e il mio compagno, ma anche la sua famiglia e i più cari amici.
> 
> Il concetto è che la famiglia non è il mio bastone... ma scambio reciproco. Altrimenti, traditori o traditi, è comunque solo egoismo.
> ...


Condoglianze vivissime...
Vero nessun porto è sicuro, ecco perchè bisogna essere sempre pronti a salpare no?
Bellissimo il tuo concetto di famiglia.
Tu sai che avere una famiglia non è certo un diritto.


----------



## minnie (13 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, è quello che io mi auguro. Che senso ha una vita fatta di sotterfugi, di verità ufficiali e ufficiose, di nascondigli e situazioni celate?
> Insomma, parliamoci chiaro: è un impegno non indifferente quello di cercare di vivere una serenità forzata da un impegno al limite del paradosso! Non ci vedo nulla di positivo in questo! Se, accidenti, qualcuno ama una persona, e se c'é reciprocità in questo sentimento, allora che ci si prenda le proprie responsabilità e si decida per portare avanti questo amore e farlo crescere nella totale naturalezza e spontaneità. Se no, taglio netto e tornare sui propri passi, altrimenti si rischia di reiterare l'errore che li ha portati a trovarsi l'amante. Che diavolo è un amore corrisposto ma nascosto? Mi chiedo: ma non si ha la voglia, il desiderio, la forte necessità di urlarlo al mondo intero per dire "sono felice, sono contento sono innamorato e lo voglio far sapere a tutti"? Io, quando ero innamorato, lo facevo sapere a tutti ed in ogni occasione, e tutti sapevano quanto ero innamorato.
> Forse l'inghippo è proprio lì: non è un vero amore... quante volte vi è capitato di sapere o conoscere due amanti che si ritrovano insieme (sposati o conviventi) e che sono più felici rispetto alla relazione avuta con il precedente partner? Che io sappia (ma posso benissimo sbagliarmi), è capitato molto, ma molto di rado. Quindi è un gioco che ne vale la candela?
> Nel quotidiano, volenti o nolenti, ci si ricade sempre e comunque. Sta a noi capire qual'è il limite entro il quale questo quotidiano diventa abitudine, e quando questa abitudine comincia a distrarci dall'attenzione.
> Scusate, sono solo mie opinioni scritte di botto...


Quello che è certo, che per esperienza posso garantirti e che vorrei che capissero tutti gli amanti, è che si vive meglio da amanti (nonostante il pensiero che non si sta insieme, le feste senza lui/lei ecc ecc) che da ex amanti ora ufficializzati. Dopo varie riflessioni, credo che un rapporto che nasce da zero abbia più possibilità di evolversi. Un rapporto che nasce da un periodo (tanto più se lungo) di clandestinità nasce già viziato dall'irrealtà della situazione precedente e dal sogno che si cova del futuro insieme. Ci vorrebbe una grande maturità e senso della realtà delle cose per capire che nessuna realtà sarà mai all'altezza di un sogno. Ma se tale maturità e senso della realtà ci fossero, non ci sarebbe stato il sogno precedente.
Cinicamente credo che il solo tipo di relazione extraconiugale destinato a non deludere è quello non basato sull'amore o comunque non basato sul desiderio di una futura vita comune.


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2010)

Conte, io non le dico condoglianze, alla fine l'amico era qualcosa che le impediva di crescere e vivere altro (ma secondo il mio parere), come una boa che si portava dietro da troppo tempo davvero. Il suo concetto di famiglia era quello che avevo io molto tempo addietro, me lo ha distrutto la fedifraga vedendo quanto avrei fatto per tutti e quanto in realtà altri hanno davvero fatto (non mi aspettavo tanto, come un mi dispiace per come sei stato trattato di merda povero deficiente, mentre invece la figlia è diventata la divina dama da proteggere), ho ricevuto minacce da sua madre, ho ricevuto cattiverie ed ho capito che io servivo....e basta. Il concetto del porto sicuro si basa solo su bisogni, una persona che vede la famiglia come porto sicuro, tristemente usa la famiglia come salvataggio, ne ha bisogno, ma non rimane in essa per amore o per altro, ma per sua necessità.
Adesso capisco un poco di più un paio di fedifraghe di questo sito...e la cosa mi rattrista ancora di più!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, io non le dico condoglianze, alla fine l'amico era qualcosa che le impediva di crescere e vivere altro (ma secondo il mio parere), come una boa che si portava dietro da troppo tempo davvero. Il suo concetto di famiglia era quello che avevo io molto tempo addietro, me lo ha distrutto la fedifraga vedendo quanto avrei fatto per tutti e quanto in realtà altri hanno davvero fatto (non mi aspettavo tanto, come un mi dispiace per come sei stato trattato di merda povero deficiente, mentre invece la figlia è diventata la divina dama da proteggere), ho ricevuto minacce da sua madre, ho ricevuto cattiverie ed ho capito che io servivo....e basta. Il concetto del porto sicuro si basa solo su bisogni, una persona che vede la famiglia come porto sicuro, tristemente usa la famiglia come salvataggio, ne ha bisogno, ma non rimane in essa per amore o per altro, ma per sua necessità.
> Adesso capisco un poco di più un paio di fedifraghe di questo sito...e la cosa mi rattrista ancora di più!


Ora capisco eh?
Io almeno non ho sta via preferenziale eh ma era la mia famiglia...
Rattristati...
E combatti...
Io comunque sono un po' stufo che le fedi e le fraghe ogni 3x2 vengano a piangere da me eh?
Daniele mi ha fatto questo, daniele mi ha detto quello...tagliamo la testa al toro...mio caro...facciamo un meeting...ti chiudo in una stanza un pomeriggio con la matra...
Vedrai altro che lavatrice...
Uscirai nuovo e lavato con perlana! XD.


----------



## cleo81 (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Condoglianze vivissime...
> Vero nessun porto è sicuro, ecco perchè bisogna essere sempre pronti a salpare no?
> Bellissimo il tuo concetto di famiglia.
> Tu sai che avere una famiglia non è certo un diritto.


Niente condoglianze... era la decisione da prendere.

Già già... sempre pronti a salpare!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Niente condoglianze... era la decisione da prendere.
> 
> Già già... sempre pronti a salpare!


Ascolta...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR8_n-B8qu0&feature=related

Vengo dalle montagne,
La valle oscura, il mare ruggisce.
Mi aggiro in silenzio e sono un po 'infelice,
E i miei sospiri sempre chiedere "Dove?

Il sole sembra così freddo qui da me,
I fiori appassiti, la vecchia vita,
E quello che dicono ha un suono vuoto;
Io sono straniero ovunque.

Dove sei, mia cara terra?
Ha raccolto e portato alla mente, ma mai conosciuto,
Quella terra, quindi speriamo verde,
Quella terra, dove fioriscono le mie rose,

Dove sono i miei amici vagare
Dove sono i miei defunti risuscitare dai morti,
That land where they speak my language, Quella terra dove si parla la mia lingua,
Oh land, where are you? Oh terra, dove sei?

Mi aggiro in silenzio e sono un po 'infelice,
E i miei sospiri sempre chiedere "Dove?"
In un soffio spettrale chiama verso di me,
"Là, dove non sei, non c'è la vostra felicità."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfocVkq_zA


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Io condanno solo chi abbandona...
> Immaginati te tuo marito che ti dice..
> Bella ciao, io domani vado via perchè vado abitare con un'altra...
> ...


Ma perchè poi dovrebbe abbandonare? Perchè dorme nello stesso letto con un'altra? Perchè un'altra gli lava le mutande? E chissenefrega. Dopo un po' la rabbia (quando c'è) passa. L'importante è che continui ad esserci quando se ne ha bisogno. Poi per tutto il resto...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma perchè poi dovrebbe abbandonare? Perchè dorme nello stesso letto con un'altra? Perchè un'altra gli lava le mutande? E chissenefrega. Dopo un po' la rabbia (quando c'è) passa. L'importante è che continui ad esserci quando se ne ha bisogno. Poi per tutto il resto...


Ma certo...ma sai com'è no?
Dicono che i veri amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno...
Pensa che male si sta quel giorno che abbiamo bisogno noi, del partner, e per la prima volta ci appoggiamo a lui...e cadiamo...perchè ci siamo appoggiati ad un fantasma...
Hai voglia eh?
Per esempio, adesso dopo un anno, posso dirti che capisco il fare grave del primario e il suo scrollare la testa...il 50 % dei mariti, non ce la fa, a stare vicino alla compagna affetta da certi dèmoni...


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certo...ma sai com'è no?
> Dicono che i veri amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno...
> Pensa che male si sta quel giorno che abbiamo bisogno noi, del partner, e per la prima volta ci appoggiamo a lui...e cadiamo...perchè ci siamo appoggiati ad un fantasma...
> Hai voglia eh?
> Per esempio, adesso dopo un anno, posso dirti che capisco il fare grave del primario e il suo scrollare la testa...il 50 % dei mariti, non ce la fa, a stare vicino alla compagna affetta da certi dèmoni...


Io credo che invece ce la faccia il 100% delle donne. Cominciate a farvi un po' un esame di coscienza eh. C'è tanto lavoro da fare, tanto. Altrimenti continueremo a beccarci e a cercare quell'amore incondizionato (quello della mamma, intesa come ideale archetipo) che non esiste. Siamo esseri umani, autonomi e indipendenti, e quando ci si vuole bene ci si aiuta. Non si scappa.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Io credo che invece ce la faccia il 100% delle donne. Cominciate a farvi un po' un esame di coscienza eh. C'è tanto lavoro da fare, tanto. Altrimenti continueremo a beccarci e a cercare quell'amore incondizionato (quello della mamma, intesa come ideale archetipo) che non esiste. Siamo esseri umani, autonomi e indipendenti, e quando ci si vuole bene ci si aiuta. Non si scappa.


Nel lutto le donne sono più forti di noi uomini.
Le donne hanno più risorse.
Hanno una risorsa immensa che si chiama maternità.
Sono molti i casi in cui una madre dice...Ok caro io me ne vado perchè ho un altro...i figli cuccateli te...sei un bravo padre e di te mi fido...so che te la caverai...
Mah MK, sarò filantropo, io ho sempre aiutato tutte le persone che potevo aiutare...se posso posso, se non posso, non posso...

Si quell'amore archetipo non esiste.
Ok, ci sono dei pazzi che continuano a cercarlo ma non esiste.


----------



## Eliade (13 Dicembre 2010)

Mah sarà...io preferirei essere abbandonata se avesse un'altra o se non mi amasse più.
Dei figli se ne potrebbe occupare lo stesso, ma senza avermi accanto come moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah sarà...io preferirei essere abbandonata se avesse un'altra o se non mi amasse più.
> Dei figli se ne potrebbe occupare lo stesso, ma senza avermi accanto come moglie.


Credimi non sai quello che dici...credimi...
Cavoli un conto sono i sentimenti...un conto gli obblighi derivanti da un matrimonio...qua si pone tutto l'accento solo sulla fedeltà e i sentimenti.
E mi dispiace, ma la coppia o la famiglia non si basa solo su questo.

Si si...un uomo che ti abbandona poi si occupa dei figli...CREDICI...


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel lutto le donne sono più forti di noi uomini.
> Le donne hanno più risorse.
> Hanno una risorsa immensa che si chiama maternità.
> Sono molti i casi in cui una madre dice...Ok caro io me ne vado perchè ho un altro...i figli cuccateli te...sei un bravo padre e di te mi fido...so che te la caverai...
> ...


Conte non è questione di pazzia. Non c'è e basta. Non siamo bambini, non si torna nell'utero materno, l'amore tra adulti non può essere incondizionato. E quando lo è nasconde qualcos'altro. Potere forse. Le donne hanno quel tipo di risorse anche quando non sono madri. Io me ne vado perchè ho un altro e i figli cuccateli te la vedo difficile. Soprattutto in un paese come il nostro.


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si...un uomo che ti abbandona poi si occupa dei figli...CREDICI...


Se non lo fa non è un uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Conte non è questione di pazzia. Non c'è e basta. Non siamo bambini, non si torna nell'utero materno, l'amore tra adulti non può essere incondizionato. E quando lo è nasconde qualcos'altro. Potere forse. Le donne hanno quel tipo di risorse anche quando non sono madri. Io me ne vado perchè ho un altro e i figli cuccateli te la vedo difficile. Soprattutto in un paese come il nostro.


Concordo.
Ma tu dici che, però vediamo:
Due casi che conosco.
Un mio collega mise incinta la ragazza.
Andarono a convivere.
Poi lei se ne andò e lui si tenne il bambino.
Mi disse che lei non amava quel bambino, capitato per un incidente. E dava la colpa a lui dell'incidente ( sai no, si si, esco, ma troppo tardi?).
Nell'altro caso siamo invece in lettonia, dove lei lasciò il figlio a lui.

Ma il nostro paese cos'ha di strano?
Io ho girato il mondo e devo dire che i posti dove le persone stanno meglio sono quelli a cultura protestante.
Specie Svezia e Norvegia.
Ma anche in Olanda ho visto molte cose diverse tra uomo e donna che non da noi.

Non vorrei scatenare putiferi, ma nel mio giravagare, ho sempre visto che in Italia, c'è una distinzione culturale tra nord e sud: le donne del nord sono più emancipate di quelle del sud, e gli uomini del sud, sono come dire, più padrone con la donna che non compagno. Ma sono impressioni eh?


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi non sai quello che dici...credimi...
> Cavoli un conto sono i sentimenti...un conto gli obblighi derivanti da un matrimonio...qua si pone tutto l'accento solo sulla fedeltà e i sentimenti.
> E mi dispiace, ma la coppia o la famiglia non si basa solo su questo.
> 
> *Si si...un uomo che ti abbandona poi si occupa dei figli...CREDICI...*


 Io credo sia tu a non sapere quello che dici. Ed è proprio sulla famiglia che ho detto quello. Preferisco l'immagine di due genitori separati, piuttosto che uniti per obbligo. E cosa gli insegneresti rimanendo per obbligo? 
I miei genitori sono rimasti insieme per convenienza (e un pochino anche per noi figli)...l'effetto è stato devastante, ti assicuro che non ne ho tratto un buon insegnamento e ne sto ancora rattoppando gli errori (si, io, figlia.). Sarebbe stato molto meglio se si fossero separati. Vabè che io sono dell'opinione che i miei non si sarebbero mai dovuti sposare e soprattutto avere figli...ma tant'è..

Per il grassetto ti ha risposto MK anche per me


MK ha detto:


> Se non lo fa non è un uomo.


Anzi aggiungo, non è ne uomo ne padre.


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io credo sia tu a non sapere quello che dici. Ed è proprio sulla famiglia che ho detto quello. Preferisco l'immagine di due genitori separati, piuttosto che uniti per obbligo. E cosa gli insegneresti rimanendo per obbligo?
> I miei genitori sono rimasti insieme per convenienza (e un pochino anche per noi figli)...l'effetto è stato devastante, ti assicuro che non ne ho tratto un buon insegnamento e ne sto ancora rattoppando gli errori (si, io, figlia.). Sarebbe stato molto meglio se si fossero separati. Vabè che io sono dell'opinione che i miei non si sarebbero mai dovuti sposare e soprattutto avere figli...ma tant'è..
> 
> Per il grassetto ti ha risposto MK anche per me
> ...


 E' un uomo di merda  .


----------



## Amoremio (14 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah sarà...io preferirei essere abbandonata se avesse un'altra o se non mi amasse più.
> Dei figli se ne potrebbe occupare lo stesso, ma senza avermi accanto come moglie.


:up:

io concordo anche sul fatto che la famiglia sia qualcosa per cui lottare, ma si lotta senza rotolarsi nelle lenzuola con un terzo estraneo

mi va bene anche la similitudine con i natanti assortiti, ma non nel senso che debbano servire a trasportare i partner da un amante all'altro o come pausa di riposo tra i diversi contesti di "svago" psico-fisico-emotivo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io credo sia tu a non sapere quello che dici. Ed è proprio sulla famiglia che ho detto quello. Preferisco l'immagine di due genitori separati, piuttosto che uniti per obbligo. E cosa gli insegneresti rimanendo per obbligo?
> I miei genitori sono rimasti insieme per convenienza (e un pochino anche per noi figli)...l'effetto è stato devastante, ti assicuro che non ne ho tratto un buon insegnamento e ne sto ancora rattoppando gli errori (si, io, figlia.). Sarebbe stato molto meglio se si fossero separati. Vabè che io sono dell'opinione che i miei non si sarebbero mai dovuti sposare e soprattutto avere figli...ma tant'è..
> 
> Per il grassetto ti ha risposto MK anche per me
> ...


Non è obbligo.
E' senso di dovere e di responsabilità.
Perchè non hai fatto come me?
Non stavi bene con loro?
Levavi le ancore no?
Loro due mi hanno messo addosso la sete di libertà e indipendenza.
Mi dicevano: non ti piace qui? Fai la tua casa sopra un monte e vai a viverci.
Ecco appunto, ospite indesiderato?
Me ne sono andato.
Loro per entrare in casa mia devono telefonare e chiedere permesso.
I figli ( IMHO) non hanno nessun diritto di intromettersi nel rapporto dei genitori, pena essere tirati dentro in una squallida lotta intestina..." Non sono io la cattiva, ma è tuo padre che è mona!"..." Non sono io il cattivo ma è tua madre che mi tratta male!".:bleah:

Nessun figlio sputi nel piatto dove mangia.
Ho ottenuto moltissimo da mia figlia con il taglio alle mancette.
Non collabori figlia? Papino non sgancia.

E per inciso gli unici sonori ceffoni a mia figlia, ma di quelli che ti alzano da terra, sono stati perchè si è permessa di dirmi: " La mamma è una stupida che non capisce niente!". Neanche discuto, ceffoni.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Se non lo fa non è un uomo.


Quante madri separate oggidì lottano mensilmente tramite avvocati per avere un assegno che spetta loro di diritto? 
Molte o poche?


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è obbligo.
> E' senso di dovere e di responsabilità.


 Deciditi, è obbligo o no? 
Per quel che ho visto io, i miei non avevano alcun senso di responsabilità.



> Perchè non hai fatto come me?
> Non stavi bene con loro?
> Levavi le ancore no?
> Loro due mi hanno messo addosso la sete di libertà e indipendenza.
> ...


 Non mi hanno mai messo in condizioni di farlo (e non parlo economicamente), anche io avevo senso di libertà e indipendenza...purtroppo quello che mi mancava era la fiducia in me stessa e l'esperienza, e anche altro. Poi sono cresciuta e ho deciso di approfittarne (e di lottare per la mia famiglia) e far girare le cose in maniera diversa.
Non ero un ospite indesiderato, anzi ero molto utile quando dovevano riempirsi la bocca, ecc. 



> *I figli ( IMHO) non hanno nessun diritto di intromettersi nel rapporto dei genitori,* pena essere tirati dentro in una squallida lotta intestina..." Non sono io la cattiva, ma è tuo padre che è mona!"..." Non sono io il cattivo ma è tua madre che mi tratta male!".:bleah:


 Stai travisando, io non parlo di queste ripicche. In ogni caso non sono d'accordo sul grassetto, almeno per me non è stato così. Ringrazio oggi il cielo di averlo fatto...



> Nessun figlio sputi nel piatto dove mangia.
> Ho ottenuto moltissimo da mia figlia con il taglio alle mancette.
> Non collabori figlia? Papino non sgancia.


 Questo non l'ho mai ritetunto un buon metodo, almeno a me non ha insegnato nulla se non quello di fare buon viso a cattivo gioco per ottenere quello che volevo (in quel caso i soldi), il concetto del perchè una determinata cosa sia sbagliata l'ho capito da sola in età adulta.



> E per inciso gli unici sonori ceffoni a mia figlia, ma di quelli che ti alzano da terra, sono stati perchè si è permessa di dirmi: " La mamma è una stupida che non capisce niente!". Neanche discuto, ceffoni.


 Io ho avuto ceffoni per molto meno...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Deciditi, è obbligo o no?
> Per quel che ho visto io, i miei non avevano alcun senso di responsabilità.
> 
> Non mi hanno mai messo in condizioni di farlo (e non parlo economicamente), anche io avevo senso di libertà e indipendenza...purtroppo quello che mi mancava era la fiducia in me stessa e l'esperienza, e anche altro. Poi sono cresciuta e ho deciso di approfittarne (e di lottare per la mia famiglia) e far girare le cose in maniera diversa.
> ...


Non è obbligo.
Ma scelta operativa. No?
Mica chi sceglie di stare assieme per i figli è un codardo eh?
Magari mostra che sa avere spirito di sacrificio.
Che qua si pensa troppo che la vita sia solo piacere e gratificazioni, a cui abbiamo tutti un bizzarro diritto.
I ceffoni? Sono terminati a dieci anni. Un giorno presi il braccio che mi percuoteva e dissi: " Tu non alzerai MAI più la tua mano contro di me!". E così fu.
Ognuno ha i suoi metodi.
Io sto solo insegnando a mia figlia a non rivendicare diritti senza doveri. 
Io non ho "diritto" ad uno stipendio per la mia bella faccia.
Ho un diritto ad uno stipendio perchè produco.
Casomai so di dover lavorare, anche per chi non ce la fa.
Altrimenti diventiamo schiavi dei figli..allevando magari dei piccoli Piero Maso eh?


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è obbligo.
> Ma scelta operativa. No?
> Mica chi sceglie di stare assieme per i figli *è un codardo* eh?


A volte si...
Io non la condivido la scelta di rimanere insieme per i figli, soprattutto se uno dei due ne è all'oscuro.


> *I ceffoni*? Sono terminati a dieci anni. Un giorno presi il braccio che mi percuoteva e dissi: " Tu non alzerai MAI più la tua mano contro di me!".


 Non me ne ricordo uno che mi abbia insegnato qualcosa se non quello che ti ho detto prima...e sono terminati molto dopo i dieci anni.:unhappy:
E in ogni caso, non mi sono mai permessa di tirare il braccio a mio padre.


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante madri separate oggidì lottano mensilmente tramite avvocati per avere un assegno che spetta loro di diritto?
> Molte o poche?


Che spetta a loro o ai figli? Guarda io questa cosa dell'usare i pochi soldi relativi al mantenimento come un giochino (da ambedue le parti) mi irrita alquanto. I figli si fanno in due e si dovrebbero accudire in due. Non soltanto economicamente. L'affido condiviso prevede che i figli passino lo stesso tempo con i due genitori separati. Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualche genitore lo fa davvero. Poi se il discorso sottointenso era... piuttosto che lottare ogni mesi per un misero mantenimento chissenefrega delle corna sai già come la penso.


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I ceffoni? Sono terminati a dieci anni. Un giorno presi il braccio che mi percuoteva e dissi: " Tu non alzerai MAI più la tua mano contro di me!". E così fu.


A dieci anni un bambino è UN BAMBINO. Mia figlia mi dicesse una cosa del genere mi preoccuperai davvero del mio ruolo di genitore. Sia per le punizioni corporali che trovo assolutamente controproducenti, sia perchè gli scambi di ruoli sono sempre deleteri.


----------



## minnie (15 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Che spetta a loro o ai figli? Guarda io questa cosa dell'usare i pochi soldi relativi al mantenimento come un giochino (da ambedue le parti) mi irrita alquanto. I figli si fanno in due e si dovrebbero accudire in due. Non soltanto economicamente. *L'affido condiviso prevede che i figli passino lo stesso tempo con i due genitori separati. Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualche genitore lo fa davvero*. Poi se il discorso sottointenso era... piuttosto che lottare ogni mesi per un misero mantenimento chissenefrega delle corna sai già come la penso.


Sulla carta penso di sì. Nel senso che metà giorni starebbero di qui e metà di là. Ma se poi di qui o di là stanno davvero con il genitore....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sulla carta penso di sì. Nel senso che metà giorni starebbero di qui e metà di là. Ma se poi di qui o di là stanno davvero con il genitore....


L'affido condiviso è fantastico...ma ehm, sembra concepito più per coppie sane che per motivi di lavoro non possono abitare sempre nella stessa casa...che per due separati.
Il mio avvocato mi diceva, che sono ben rare le coppie che si separano di comune accordo. Anzi in molti casi, gli uomini la vivono come uno smacco. ( Vedi l'incazzatura del marito di Giuma, solo perchè lei è andata da un legale, per informarsi sui suoi diritti). Allora finisce così: Hai voluto separarti da me? Adesso la paghi. 
Infine molti uomini la vivono male, perchè appunto, oltre magari a non volere sta cosa, devono andarsene da casa propria.


----------



## dave.one (16 Dicembre 2010)

mi trovo in quel di barcellona... tornero' stasera tardi.
per il resto si va avanti, alti e bassi, ma si sta benone. un saluto ed un grazie a tutti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> mi trovo in quel di barcellona... tornero' stasera tardi.
> per il resto si va avanti, alti e bassi, ma si sta benone. un saluto ed un grazie a tutti.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztqcuawqi34


----------



## dave.one (20 Dicembre 2010)

Io continuo a non capire cosa c'è di bello, di corretto, di reale nel volere far passare gli altri come fessi. Se c'è una cosa che mi da più fastidio di qualsiasi altra cosa, oserei dire anche del tradimento in se e per se, è cercare di far passare qualcuno per scemo. 
Se mi si racconta una bugia per più di una volta, anche per argomenti diversi ma riconducibili ad un unico comune denominatore, delle due l'una: o sei un mentitore di prassi, oppure la verità ti è al momento più scomoda della menzogna.
Ma il problema, in fondo, è che le bugie hanno le gambe corte, non ti portano lontano, il loro aiuto è effimero tanto quanto la loro durata.
Quindi: se hai fatto una cazzata, e sai benissimo di averla fatta, ma cerchi di "occultarla" in ogni caso, non credere di risolvere il problema.
Se quanto hai fatto non è una cazzata (o, almeno, a tuo giudizio, non ritieni lo sia), allora perché mentire? Ci fai la figura del fesso per due volte! Prima o poi vieni sgamato.

Vai a capire il cervello di certa gente....
Scusate lo sfogo, è ovviamente tutto riferito a fatti di vita reale.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire cosa c'è di bello, di corretto, di reale nel volere far passare gli altri come fessi. Se c'è una cosa che mi da più fastidio di qualsiasi altra cosa, oserei dire anche del tradimento in se e per se, è cercare di far passare qualcuno per scemo.
> Se mi si racconta una bugia per più di una volta, anche per argomenti diversi ma riconducibili ad un unico comune denominatore, delle due l'una: o sei un mentitore di prassi, oppure la verità ti è al momento più scomoda della menzogna.
> Ma il problema, in fondo, è che le bugie hanno le gambe corte, non ti portano lontano, il loro aiuto è effimero tanto quanto la loro durata.
> Quindi: se hai fatto una cazzata, e sai benissimo di averla fatta, ma cerchi di "occultarla" in ogni caso, non credere di risolvere il problema.
> ...


Davide...ascoltami...
Tieni presente però che "loro" le donne hanno una capacità nell'arte di giustificarsi che parte da Eva.
Cosa disse Eva?
Io cogliona?
NO....il serpente mi ha ingannata.
Lo si vede anche qui. Eh?
Non è che lei voglia prenderti per il culo, è donna.
Tu per il resto dei tuoi giorni, fai come me, beviti il 60% di quanto ti dicono...
Tu prova a dire bugiarda ad una che ti dice, sono sincera...e ti tiri i fulmini addosso...ma loro funzionano così eh?
Buona settimana Dav!


----------



## dave.one (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Davide...ascoltami...
> Tieni presente però che "loro" le donne hanno una capacità nell'arte di giustificarsi che parte da Eva.
> Cosa disse Eva?
> Io cogliona?
> ...


Sì, ma... cazzo Conte: si chiama rispetto dell'altro e dell'intelligenza altrui. Nel fare così vuoi deliberatamente sminuire l'altro e ridurlo ad un ammasso di poltiglia fangosa puzzolente e sformata!
Dov'è il rispetto in tutto ciò? Sono cose che letteralmente mi fanno salire la pressione del sangue.
Sarà come dici tu, ma non credo si possa fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.
Io bermi il 60% di quanto mi dice? Ma non mi bevo nemmeno un sorso di quanto mi dice!
Anzi, faccio come Mitriade: comincio col bermi una goccia del suo veleno, poi il secondo giorno, ne bevo due gocce, il terzo tre, e così via. Alla fine ne sarò quasi sicuramente immune.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Sì, ma... cazzo Conte: si chiama rispetto dell'altro e dell'intelligenza altrui. Nel fare così vuoi deliberatamente sminuire l'altro e ridurlo ad un ammasso di poltiglia fangosa puzzolente e sformata!
> Dov'è il rispetto in tutto ciò? Sono cose che letteralmente mi fanno salire la pressione del sangue.
> Sarà come dici tu, ma non credo si possa fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.
> Io bermi il 60% di quanto mi dice? Ma non mi bevo nemmeno un sorso di quanto mi dice!
> Anzi, faccio come Mitriade: comincio col bermi una goccia del suo veleno, poi il secondo giorno, ne bevo due gocce, il terzo tre, e così via. Alla fine ne sarò quasi sicuramente immune.


Bravo! Proprio così che devi fare...
E vedrai come frigge co si accorge che tu,,,appunto non la stai neanche più a sentire...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Dicembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire cosa c'è di bello, di corretto, di reale nel *volere far passare gli altri come fessi*. Se c'è una cosa che mi da più fastidio di qualsiasi altra cosa, oserei dire anche del tradimento in se e per se, è cercare di far passare qualcuno per scemo.
> Se mi si racconta una bugia per più di una volta, anche per argomenti diversi ma riconducibili ad un unico comune denominatore, delle due l'una: o sei un mentitore di prassi, oppure la verità ti è al momento più scomoda della menzogna.
> Ma il problema, in fondo, è che le bugie hanno le gambe corte, non ti portano lontano, il loro aiuto è effimero tanto quanto la loro durata.
> Quindi: se hai fatto una cazzata, e sai benissimo di averla fatta, ma cerchi di "occultarla" in ogni caso, non credere di risolvere il problema.
> ...


parafrasando il vangelo

non cercare di far fesso il tuo prossimo se non vuoi far la figura del fesso tu :carneval:

giusto in assoluto
ma particolarmente calzante in tema di tradimento


----------



## Sabina (21 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Niente condoglianze... era la decisione da prendere.
> 
> Già già... sempre pronti a salpare!


Tutto bene Cleo? Non e' sempre facile salpare, dipende anche dalle condizioni del tempo.


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

Ho trovato di nuovo l'ispirazione per scrivere sul mio thread. Purtroppo, quest'ispirazione non è positiva.
Di nuovo mi sono trovato di fronte a combattere (e chissà mai perché, quando so che è una causa persa...) sul sapere ciò che mia moglie fa e pensa, e quanto questo può influenzare il mio umore ed i miei pensieri.
Non è facile, lo sapevo. Sapevo persino che, prima o poi, sarei stato messo di fronte alla possibilità di dover "sapere", essere messo a conoscenza dello stato delle cose e quindi "mandare giù" il boccone amaro.
La giornata triste, tra l'altro, amplifica ancora di più questa sensazione di delusione, di amarezza, di sconforto, di incapacità. 
So che è passeggero, domani sarà un'altra giornata e tornerò a sorridere, sicuramente!
Oggi gira così. Era iniziata bene, con un bel risveglio assieme alla ciurma rumorosa, ed ora invece si è rivoltata, come un calzino, dall'altra parte.
Io stimo tantissimo le persone che sono passate attraverso queste sensazioni, e che sono riuscite comunque a risorgere in brevissimo tempo. So che questa situazione sarà qualcosa che mi accompagnerà spesso e (mal)volentieri. So che non ci si può fare nulla, o, per lo meno, non posso farci nulla. 
Confido soltanto nel venir a sapere il meno possibile di mia moglie e della sua nuova "vita privata". Non ne ho il diritto, sono essenzialmente affari suoi, e comunque, se venissi a sapere ancora, che cosa ne farei? Che bene ne otterrei? Sarebbe masochismo...
Le auguro, comunque, e con tutto il cuore, che ciò che sta "facendo", pensando, ideando, ecc., sia per il bene di tutti ma, soprattutto, non crei ulteriore dolore laddove non ce ne dovrebbe mai essere.
Vi auguro una buona giornata.


----------



## Eliade (6 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Confido soltanto nel venir a sapere il meno possibile di mia moglie e della sua nuova "vita privata".


Ciao Dave, vedo che ci sono ancora momenti giù, mi spiace molto.
Beh se è lei a volerti mettere a conoscenza, puoi sempre mettere le cose in chiaro. Per tutti gli altri è un po' più difficile.


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Confido soltanto nel venir a sapere il meno possibile di mia moglie e della sua nuova "vita privata". Non ne ho il diritto, sono essenzialmente affari suoi, e comunque, se venissi a sapere ancora, che cosa ne farei? Che bene ne otterrei? Sarebbe masochismo...
> Le auguro, comunque, e con tutto il cuore, che ciò che sta "facendo", pensando, ideando, ecc., sia per il bene di tutti ma, soprattutto, non crei ulteriore dolore laddove non ce ne dovrebbe mai essere.


Ciao.

Non sono riuscita a leggere tutti i post della discussione, quindi non ho chiarissime tutte le fasi del percorso che ti ha portato fin qua, ma da quello che ho intuito stai vivendo una situazione difficile, in cui la parola d'ordine dovrebbe essere 'protezione'.

Stabilire confini inequivocabili può essere di grande aiuto, anche perchè di solito ci aiuta a delimitare quella parte di noi che non soltanto vuole essere protetta, ma vuole crescere ed evolversi in piena autonomia.

Il matrimonio, a volte, induce a una sorta di simbiosi. Condividere la casa, il letto, i figli, l'intimità può farci perdere il senso del confine. Dovendo ricominciare da capo questo confine è vitale, per proteggersi, ma anche per ritrovarsi e ricominciare.

Auguri.


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Non sono riuscita a leggere tutti i post della discussione, quindi non ho chiarissime tutte le fasi del percorso che ti ha portato fin qua, ma da quello che ho intuito stai vivendo una situazione difficile, in cui la parola d'ordine dovrebbe essere 'protezione'.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole, ti ringrazio per il post.
Tu parli di confini. Ti posso solo dire che nella mia storia, è stato soltanto superato il confine del rispetto del nostro matrimonio. Il perché lo potrai leggere nei miei numerosi post. Il superamento di questo confine è opera della coniuge. E', però, altrettanto vero che non ho fatto nulla per evitare di darle la possibilità di metterlo in discussione. La mia colpa è tutta lì.
Se per "ritrovarsi e ricominciare" intendi riprendere le redini del rapporto che fu, beh, purtroppo le "speranze" sono praticamente inesistenti. Preferisco essere realista e piantato con i piedi per terra, che sognatore e attendista di ciò che, in verità, ogni giorno si allontana di un passo da me.
Proteggermi, certo, ne sono capace. Chi mi protegge però, dalle conseguenze delle azioni altrui, specie quando queste non sono dettate da intelligenza ma, piuttosto, oserei dire da ingenuità, quindi non realmente prevedibili? Se ci fosse giustizia, e parlo di giustizia vera e reale, dormirei sonni tranquilli...
Io credo nella redenzione (o, per lo meno, ci spero), ma da qui ad equiparare una redenzione con un ritorno al passato... no, questo no.

Cmq, grazie. Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare anche Eliade per il suo precedente post.


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Tu parli di confini. Ti posso solo dire che nella mia storia, è stato soltanto superato il confine del rispetto del nostro matrimonio.
> 
> Se per "ritrovarsi e ricominciare" intendi riprendere le redini del rapporto che fu, beh, purtroppo le "speranze" sono praticamente inesistenti.
> 
> ...


No, scusami. Non mi sono spiegata per niente. E' che non ho il dono della sintesi e quando provo ad essere breve non sono sempre chiara.

Intendevo i confini che ogni persona che si separa dal coniuge deve stabilire per ritrovare se stessa e ricominciare in modo autonomo una nuova vita, lontano dal coniuge.

I confini tra te e tua moglie devono essere chiari, la sua vita e la tua devono scorrere su binari diversi, e tu dovresti proteggerti da eventuali informazioni dirette o indirette sulla sua esistenza, per quanto possibile.

Questa è la premessa non solo per proteggerti dalle conseguenze che certe notizie su di lei hanno sul tuo umore, ma anche per ritrovarti come persona autonoma, separata da lei non solo legalmente ma anche emotivamente, per cominciare così una nuova vita.

Spero di essermi spiegata meglio. Spero di non averti urtato con il mio precendente post, mi dispiacerebbe molto.


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, scusami. Non mi sono spiegata per niente. E' che non ho il dono della sintesi e quando provo ad essere breve non sono sempre chiara.
> 
> Intendevo i confini che ogni persona che si separa dal coniuge deve stabilire per ritrovare se stessa e ricominciare in modo autonomo una nuova vita, lontano dal coniuge.
> 
> ...


Ho capito cosa intendi. Ti rispondo dicendo che sto cercando di lottare con me stesso per, paradossalmente, smetterla di lottare contro "quel" costante pensiero, quel desiderio di capire il perché e cosa sta capitando... un desiderio che definirei masochista!
Ci vorrà del tempo affinché possa digerire la situazione dal punto di vista emotivo. Deve vigere la regola dell'occhio non vede, cuore non duole (almeno inizialmente).
Il resto verrà da se.
Il tuo post non mi ha urtato: come la maggior parte dei post su di un argomento così... caustico, il tuo offre spunti di discussione importanti, e di cui ti ringrazio.


----------



## astonished (7 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi. Ti rispondo dicendo che sto cercando di lottare con me stesso per, paradossalmente, smetterla di lottare contro "quel" costante pensiero, quel desiderio di capire il perché e cosa sta capitando... un desiderio che definirei masochista!
> Ci vorrà del tempo affinché possa digerire la situazione dal punto di vista emotivo. Deve vigere la regola dell'occhio non vede, cuore non duole (almeno inizialmente).
> Il resto verrà da se.
> Il tuo post non mi ha urtato: come la maggior parte dei post su di un argomento così... caustico, il tuo offre spunti di discussione importanti, e di cui ti ringrazio.


Ciao Dave,
se posso mi intrometto: so quello che stai passando, lo so perchè ci sono passato anch'io ma ne sono uscito ed ora sono sereno però ci vuole tempo. E' normale che ora tu ti faccia mille domande su cosa avresti potuto fare per salvare il tuo rapporto, su come avresti postuto gestire diversamente certe situazione, etc., sono normali i tuoi momenti di umore altalenante, l'andirivieni del pensiero a te, lei, voi, il tuoi momenti di rabbia. E' tutto normale fa parte dello "smaltimento" del rapporto: io ho impiegato quasi due anni per uscirne e stare finalmente bene. Proprio in questi giorni, in virtù della serenità ritrovata ho riallacciato con la mia ex-mogli un rapporto dialettico basato più che altro sull'analisi delle motivazioni che ci hanno portato a fallire, aldilà del tradimento da me subìto che reputo una conseguenza più che una casua dei nostri problemi. Per quanto ci riguarda siamo temporaneamente giunti alla conclusione che non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altram non eravamo compatibili su mnolti fronti, in primis sul piano fisico (leggasi zero attrazione, e dunque vita sessuale in proporzione, pur essendo due bei ragazzi), e sai cosa posso dirti: per quanto io nutra un bene profondo per mia moglie, se la vedessi ora in mezzo a tante donne non la sceglierei, così come credo che lei non sceglierebbe me, perchè semplicemente tutto ciò che ci legava non c'è più, è passato, e dunque lei ai miei occhi torna ad essere come le altre donne, torna ad essere "normale". Per arrivare a questo ce n'è voluto di tempo, eh, ti ho detto già, quasi due anni, ma questo è soggettivo: di certo mi ha aiutato l'averla visat pochissimo in questo tempo ed averne praticamente perso le tracce. Per te può volerci di più, di meno, ma l'essenziale è staccare con la mente, ceracre di sapere e di vedere il meno possibile, tanto per non stimolare i ricodri e la memoria. Pare incredibile che una persona con la quale fino a poco  tempo fa si condivideva tutto (oppure lo si credeva) possa tornare nel mucchio ma succcede, fidati.

Ora devo andare ma ti dico una cosa: se ti chiedi cosa avresti potuto fare di più per salvare il tuo matrimonio, la risposta è semplice e laconica: niente.

Non aversti potuto fare di più perchè lei tradendoti ma soprattutto non mostrandosi pentita nè confessandolo apertamente (almeno mi pare di ricordare così) non ti ha dato altra scelta: magari ora non sarai d'accordo con me ma presto converrai, fidati, ed in quel momento ricomincerai a vivere.

Rircarda un'altra cosa: il mondo è pieno di donne che possono renderti felice: non fossilizzarti su "una sola" e non predermi per superficiale, te lo dico perchè ci sono passato ed ho riaperto gli occhi da poco, dopo due anni di torpore.

Ciao e forza, vedrai che con il passare del tempo andrà sempre meglio.


----------



## dave.one (7 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Dave,
> se posso mi intrometto: so quello che stai passando, lo so perchè ci sono passato anch'io ma ne sono uscito ed ora sono sereno però ci vuole tempo. E' normale che ora tu ti faccia mille domande su cosa avresti potuto fare per salvare il tuo rapporto, su come avresti postuto gestire diversamente certe situazione, etc., sono normali i tuoi momenti di umore altalenante, l'andirivieni del pensiero a te, lei, voi, il tuoi momenti di rabbia. E' tutto normale fa parte dello "smaltimento" del rapporto: io ho impiegato quasi due anni per uscirne e stare finalmente bene. Proprio in questi giorni, in virtù della serenità ritrovata ho riallacciato con la mia ex-mogli un rapporto dialettico basato più che altro sull'analisi delle motivazioni che ci hanno portato a fallire, aldilà del tradimento da me subìto che reputo una conseguenza più che una casua dei nostri problemi. Per quanto ci riguarda siamo temporaneamente giunti alla conclusione che non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altram non eravamo compatibili su mnolti fronti, in primis sul piano fisico (leggasi zero attrazione, e dunque vita sessuale in proporzione, pur essendo due bei ragazzi), e sai cosa posso dirti: per quanto io nutra un bene profondo per mia moglie, se la vedessi ora in mezzo a tante donne non la sceglierei, così come credo che lei non sceglierebbe me, perchè semplicemente tutto ciò che ci legava non c'è più, è passato, e dunque lei ai miei occhi torna ad essere come le altre donne, torna ad essere "normale". Per arrivare a questo ce n'è voluto di tempo, eh, ti ho detto già, quasi due anni, ma questo è soggettivo: di certo mi ha aiutato l'averla visat pochissimo in questo tempo ed averne praticamente perso le tracce. Per te può volerci di più, di meno, ma l'essenziale è staccare con la mente, ceracre di sapere e di vedere il meno possibile, tanto per non stimolare i ricodri e la memoria. Pare incredibile che una persona con la quale fino a poco  tempo fa si condivideva tutto (oppure lo si credeva) possa tornare nel mucchio ma succcede, fidati.
> 
> Ora devo andare ma ti dico una cosa: se ti chiedi cosa avresti potuto fare di più per salvare il tuo matrimonio, la risposta è semplice e laconica: niente.
> ...


Ciao, ti ringrazio per il post. Più o meno, quanto dici è in linea con quanto vado pensando già da un po'.
Per il resto navigo a vista, so che andrà meglio, ci mancherebbe (fosse il contrario, mi preoccuperei). Cosa arriverà dal futuro potrà solo essere meglio di quanto il passato mi aveva riservato (figli a parte).
In bocca al lupo pure a te.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, ti ringrazio per il post. Più o meno, quanto dici è in linea con quanto vado pensando già da un po'.
> Per il resto navigo a vista, so che andrà meglio, ci mancherebbe (fosse il contrario, mi preoccuperei). Cosa arriverà dal futuro potrà solo essere meglio di quanto il passato mi aveva riservato (figli a parte).
> In bocca al lupo pure a te.


Tu comunque rispetto a lui hai delle difficoltà oggettive enormi...3 figli non sono certo una bazzeccola...e da quel che ho potuto esperire...i figli sono pieni di domande imbarazzanti eh? Difficile che un bambino riconosca a papà o mamma il ruolo anche di persona...
Penso che per chi non ha figli rifarsi una vita sia decisamente più semplice...


----------



## astonished (8 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu comunque rispetto a lui hai delle difficoltà oggettive enormi...3 figli non sono certo una bazzeccola...e da quel che ho potuto esperire...i figli sono pieni di domande imbarazzanti eh? Difficile che un bambino riconosca a papà o mamma il ruolo anche di persona...
> Penso che per chi non ha figli rifarsi una vita sia decisamente più semplice...


Si, questo è vero: le nostre situazioni sono diverse, la mia è sicuramente più semplice anche se a volte penso, forse egoisticamente,  che non so se avrei preferito avere avuto dei figli da quel rapporto, perchè almeno non sarebbe svanito nel nulla una volta finito. La mancanza di figli era il motivo di maggior tristezza per me in quel rapporto, ci pensavo ogni mattina mentre, stando solo, andavo a lavoro; stava diventando un macigno troppo pesante da portarsi dentro, rincarava la dose il fatto che non vedessi nella mia ex-moglie sufficiente motivazione a volerne e, col senno di poi, oltre a spiegarmene i motivi mi chiedo se questo non è stato forse uno mei maggiori atti di responsabilità da parte sua, però è anche vero che ci abbiamo provato, anche intensamente, e non sono arrivati, fatto sta che oltre a provarci non siamo andati oltre, io avrei fatto di più ma non mi sono sentito supportato in questo, nel senso che l'ho vista arrendersi alle prime difficoltà.

Chiusa la mia parentesi personale, penso che comunqe per Dave i figli rappresentino al momento l'unica gioia derivante dal suo rapporto, mentre rimane sempre il dolore dato dalla separazione con la moglie, cosa comune alle nostre storie, per cui se da un lato è ceratmente vero che per una coppia senza figli rifarsi una vita è più semplice dall'altro il senso di vuoto non è detto che sia minore.

Dici bene però, in una separazione in atto la presenza dei figli complica sul piano pratico le cose, ma leggendo i post di Dave, gli unici momenti belli li leggo tra quelli in cui ci racconta dei momenti passati con i figli.

Resta il mio augurio a che lui possa uscirne presto e bene da questa situazione perchè lo merita.

Ciao,


----------



## dave.one (8 Gennaio 2011)

Uff, è dura, è veramente dura.
Quando ti svegli la mattina, tutto solo, ed i tuoi pensieri non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, al fatto di trovarti veramente solo quando avresti bisogno di stare insieme a qualcuno per il solo fatto di essere "assieme" a qualcuno, per una chiacchierata, per una partita a briscola, o semplicemente per una pizza... quanto senti che questo ti manca più di ogni altra cosa, è difficile trovare la forza per non pensare ad altro. 
Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.
Per fortuna che ora sono qui con le mie stelline, mi fanno passare un bel momento, sono veramente un toccasana per chiunque... il loro chiasso confuso e diretto è musica, la loro cacofonia di parole e espressioni è gioia allo stato puro.
Dio me ne scampi dal mai separarmi da questa fonte pura di vita.
Scusatemi, ci saranno tempi migliori (e tengo a mente le parole di Astonished a tal proposito), e ringrazio chiunque mi doni anche solo 5 minuti del suo prezioso tempo - non sprecatelo, mi raccomando, sfruttatelo al massimo ogni santo giorno della vostra vita, perché non potete "metterlo in un conto corrente per usarlo un domani"...


----------



## astonished (8 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uff, è dura, è veramente dura.
> Quando ti svegli la mattina, tutto solo, ed i tuoi pensieri non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, al fatto di trovarti veramente solo quando avresti bisogno di stare insieme a qualcuno per il solo fatto di essere "assieme" a qualcuno, per una chiacchierata, per una partita a briscola, o semplicemente per una pizza... quanto senti che questo ti manca più di ogni altra cosa, è difficile trovare la forza per non pensare ad altro.
> Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.
> *Per fortuna che ora sono qui con le mie stelline, mi fanno passare un bel momento, sono veramente un toccasana per chiunque... il loro chiasso confuso e diretto è musica, la loro cacofonia di parole e espressioni è gioia allo stato puro.
> ...


In quello che ho evidenziato confermi quanto dicevo a proposito dei separati con figli nel mio post precedente.

Riguardo quello che dicevi delle tue sensazioni di inutilità, del senso di solitudine e del pensiero che non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, tutto sperimentato, hai reso bene l'idea di quanto stai provando e ci sono passato io come molti: mi sono fatto un'idea a riguardo, e cioè che questi stati d'animo e questo brutto periodo ti serviranno a riflettere su te stesso, ti speingeranno a guardarti dentro ed in ultima analisi a renderti una persona migliore.

Ci vuole tempo, ma passerà: cerca di distrarti, e di non rimanere mai solo in casa senza fare niente, perchè in quei nmomenti ricominci a pensare, incazzati dentro e fortificati, fai sport, scarica la rabbia, ne guadagnerai sotto il piano psichico e fisico. Ti sentirai meglio pina piano e vedrai che progressivamente non avvertirai più il bisogno di saper dov'è Lei e cosa starà facendo, ad un certo punto avverrà un "click" o meglio un "crack" silenzioso e sorprendentemente ti sarai accorto che sono giorni che non la pensi. Da lì ricominci.

Devi volerti bene, ora sei solo, solo contro tutti, ma è una tua sensazione perchè nessuno ti viene contro, sei tu a sentirti vittima di questa situazione e ne hai ben d'onde, a sentirti abbandonato ma vedrai che rifiorirai, questo tuo periodo ti porterà probabilmente a cercare la vita che c'è fuori, il sorriso di una donna, di una amica e pian piano potrai ricostruire.

Persone come te non dovrebbero fare fatica a suscitare l'interesse di una donna.

E non dimenticare che puoi contare sempre sull'essere padre di tre figli a cui, si vede, dedichi il tuo amore: questa è una delle tue certezze ed è anche la certezza che sei in grado di amare. Non è poco: pensa a me che questa certezza non l'ho mai avuta, non avendo avuto nemmeno dei figli!


Ciao e buon fine settimana.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uff, è dura, è veramente dura.
> Quando ti svegli la mattina, tutto solo, ed i tuoi pensieri non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, al fatto di trovarti veramente solo quando avresti bisogno di stare insieme a qualcuno per il solo fatto di essere "assieme" a qualcuno, per una chiacchierata, per una partita a briscola, o semplicemente per una pizza... quanto senti che questo ti manca più di ogni altra cosa, è difficile trovare la forza per non pensare ad altro.
> *Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile*? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.
> Per fortuna che ora sono qui con le mie stelline, mi fanno passare un bel momento, sono veramente un toccasana per chiunque... il loro chiasso confuso e diretto è musica, la loro cacofonia di parole e espressioni è gioia allo stato puro.
> ...


 
Non riscrivere mai più una frase del genere.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Sono certa non sia il tuo caso e come giustamente dice anche Astonished sono certa che arriverà presto una donna che sappia apprezzare le tue innumerevoli qualità..:bacio:


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uff, è dura, è veramente dura.
> Quando ti svegli la mattina, tutto solo, ed i tuoi pensieri non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, al fatto di trovarti veramente solo quando avresti bisogno di stare insieme a qualcuno per il solo fatto di essere "assieme" a qualcuno, per una chiacchierata, per una partita a briscola, o semplicemente per una pizza... quanto senti che questo ti manca più di ogni altra cosa, è difficile trovare la forza per non pensare ad altro.
> *Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? *Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.
> *Per fortuna che ora sono qui con le mie stelline*, mi fanno passare un bel momento, sono veramente un toccasana per chiunque... il loro chiasso confuso e diretto è musica, la loro cacofonia di parole e espressioni è gioia allo stato puro.
> ...


Si, in U.S.A.nel 2003 :unhappy:

Io invece ero sola, in terra straniera ... pensa alle tue Tre Stelline, sono la tua fortuna e la tua salvezza.


Tanti Auguri Davide  .


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato?


Certo che sì, magari non inutile ma "sospesa". E' normale Dave, quando succedeva a me uscivo e camminavo, a poco a poco la sensazione scemava e tornavo a casa esausta e senza pensieri. Sei in una fase di presa di coscienza, sai che c'è il nuovo davanti ma la tua testa continua a vedersi lo stesso film. Cambierà. E troverai un nuovo progetto che ti farà tornare l'entusiasmo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uff, è dura, è veramente dura.
> Quando ti svegli la mattina, tutto solo, ed i tuoi pensieri non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, al fatto di trovarti veramente solo quando avresti bisogno di stare insieme a qualcuno per il solo fatto di essere "assieme" a qualcuno, per una chiacchierata, per una partita a briscola, o semplicemente per una pizza... quanto senti che questo ti manca più di ogni altra cosa, è difficile trovare la forza per non pensare ad altro.
> Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.
> Per fortuna che ora sono qui con le mie stelline, mi fanno passare un bel momento, sono veramente un toccasana per chiunque... il loro chiasso confuso e diretto è musica, la loro cacofonia di parole e espressioni è gioia allo stato puro.
> ...


Provata questa sensazione molti anni fa.
Appunto ero molto innamorato e concentrato su quella persona.
Poi decisi mai più.
Appunto mi sono sposato con tutte le scialuppe di salvataggio possibili.
Non lascerò mai le mie amiche.
Quando ho bisogno loro non lesinano e non fanno mai storie.
E soprattutto non mi hanno mai dato dell'egoista.
Anche ieri notte mi sentivo solo e ho detto ehi ci sei?
Si ci sono...
Andiamo...
Non investire mai più con chi non se lo merita.


----------



## Sole (9 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.


Tempo fa mi sono separata per un periodo da mio marito e ho comprato uno di quei libri su come sopravvivere al tradimento. E' patetico, lo so, ma ero davvero disperata. A un certo punto del libro si parlava di un periodo di transizione sperimentato da tutti coloro che, dopo il tradimento, sceglievano la separazione. E le varie testimonianze raccontavano di come fosse difficile, dopo un periodo di sicurezze e certezze, abituarsi al senso di precarietà che porta con sé un simile cambiamento.

Probabilmente ci vuole tempo per abituarsi ai nuovi ritmi, all'alternanza tra il silenzio della solitudine e il rumore piacevole dei figli che riempiono la casa... ma questa può essere anche un'occasione per ritrovare te stesso, per rileggerti alla luce delle esperienze che hai fatto, per tirare le somme e riprogettare il tuo futuro.

Ognuno di noi è un universo intero, ce l'abbiamo dentro. Non esistiamo solo per gli altri. Anzi. Ricostruirsi può essere un'esperienza formativa. Ci saranno tante salite, ma non è detto che faticare sia inutile, alla fine dei conti.


----------



## Daniele (9 Gennaio 2011)

Dave.one, non disperare, sei nella condizione migliore per un uomo e non te ne accorgi, non hai nessuna spacca maroni affianco! Pensaci un attimo, puoi fare quel cavolo che ti tira nell'ordine che ti tira (comunque rigoroso  nel mio caso) con gli ordini di importanza che tu dai alle cose. Libertà, si chiama libertà. Ti ci abituerai dopo anni e anni di droga subita.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uff, è dura, è veramente dura.
> Quando ti svegli la mattina, tutto solo, ed i tuoi pensieri non vanno ad altro che al ritorno al lavoro, al fatto di trovarti veramente solo quando avresti bisogno di stare insieme a qualcuno per il solo fatto di essere "assieme" a qualcuno, per una chiacchierata, per una partita a briscola, o semplicemente per una pizza... quanto senti che questo ti manca più di ogni altra cosa, è difficile trovare la forza per non pensare ad altro.
> Avete mai avuto quella sensazione in cui ti senti "inutile", oppure superfluo, una persona di cui nessuno ha bisogno, non richiesta, sacrificabile? Oppure, detto in altre parole, una persona la cui vita, a conti fatti, sembra insapore, insipida, svuotata di qualsiasi significato? Per uno come me, che ha sempre vissuto con progetti per il proprio futuro nella testa, nel trovarmi ora solo e con l'incertezza quasi quotidiana che ti soprassale, è difficile cambiare passo.
> Per fortuna che ora sono qui con le mie stelline, mi fanno passare un bel momento, sono veramente un toccasana per chiunque... il loro chiasso confuso e diretto è musica, la loro cacofonia di parole e espressioni è gioia allo stato puro.
> ...


Poi c'è il fattore età...
Capisci bene Dave, che alla nostra età...c'è una fase terrificante...che è quella in cui si realizzano i progetti...in genere per noi uomini è tra i 40 e i 50...non a caso io dico ai 50 chiudo baracca e burattini. Perchè insomma ai 50 un uomo dovrebbe finalmente godersi le certezze acquisite in anni di lavoro e sacrificio. Come dire, ok...ho messo su casa, fatto famiglia, allevato dei figli...e poi appunto ti capita sulla testa sta tegola. 
Ecco per alcuni uomini diventa, la tua esperienza, una fase sabbatica. 
Quello che resta duro...duro...è vedere che tu non sei più padrone della situazione. 
Hai deciso cosa fare?


----------



## fatata56 (10 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi c'è il fattore età...
> Capisci bene Dave, che alla nostra età...c'è una fase terrificante...che è quella in cui si realizzano i progetti...in genere per noi uomini è tra i 40 e i 50...non a caso io dico ai 50 chiudo baracca e burattini. Perchè insomma ai 50 un uomo dovrebbe finalmente godersi le certezze acquisite in anni di lavoro e sacrificio. Come dire, ok...ho messo su casa, fatto famiglia, allevato dei figli...
> 
> Eh eh eh Conte!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poi c'è il fattore età...
> ...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave.one, non disperare, sei nella condizione migliore per un uomo e non te ne accorgi, *non hai nessuna spacca maroni affianco*! Pensaci un attimo, puoi fare quel cavolo che ti tira nell'ordine che ti tira (comunque rigoroso nel mio caso) con gli ordini di importanza che tu dai alle cose. Libertà, si chiama libertà. Ti ci abituerai dopo anni e anni di droga subita.


La tua fidanzata rientra nella categoria?


----------



## Daniele (11 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La tua fidanzata rientra nella categoria?


La sua maggiore dote è quella di non spaccarmi i maroni, o meglio, di sapere tacere quando io per motivi esterni manco di pazienza :up: Stessa cosa vale per me verso di lei, se è nervosa e fa qualcosa che non dovrebbe...meglio stare zitto...ma zitto zitto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La sua maggiore dote è quella di non spaccarmi i maroni, o meglio, di sapere tacere quando io per motivi esterni manco di pazienza :up: Stessa cosa vale per me verso di lei, se è nervosa e fa qualcosa che non dovrebbe...meglio stare zitto...ma zitto zitto.


Fammi un piacere...per la vostra salute mentale: 
Non andate mai a convivere.


----------



## dave.one (3 Aprile 2011)

Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.

Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.

La voce della grande, durante il commiato, che mi chiede di portarla con me a casa mia...
E mi trovo qui da solo a ripensare solo a loro.

E' dura, cazzo, a volte è veramente dura.
Fanculo alle lacrime...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...



Un abbraccio Dave

Non trovo altre parole

e fanculo alle lacrime. Sfogati quanto ne senti il bisogno

xxxxxx


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


Un abbraccio anche da parte mia!


----------



## Sabina (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


E un'altro da parte mia..


----------



## elena (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


E' molto dura e mi permetto di unirmi anch'io all'unisono abbraccio. 
Devo avere letto proprio qui, da qualche parte, che separarsi in certi casi è un ultimo gesto d'amore nei confronti dell'altro e di se stessi. Non so se questo sia uno di quei casi, ma un conto è l'amore per l'altro, ben altro è l'amore di un padre separato, perciò condivido l'abbraccio e le lacrime.


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


Non ho figli ma capisco e comprendo il dolore che provi.
Ho visto e vissuto la crescita del figlio della mia ex.
Tanti, troppi momenti assieme per dimenticarlo, mai succedera' di scordare.
Mi manca non poterlo aiutare come vorrei.
Se e' dura per me, immagino cosa sia per te.....

Ma e' importante che tu ti faccia vedere forte e sicuro
E' importante per i tuoi figli che vedano un padre sereno.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ma e' importante che tu ti faccia vedere forte e sicuro
> E' importante per i tuoi figli che vedano un padre sereno.


Concordo. I genitori devono sempre essere un punto di riferimento. Poi la sofferenza è umana, ma in queste situazioni bisogna pensare soprattutto al loro equiibrio psico-fisico.


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. I genitori devono sempre essere un punto di riferimento. Poi la sofferenza è umana, ma in queste situazioni bisogna pensare soprattutto al loro equiibrio psico-fisico.


...dici bene....
i genitori non devono appesantire il disagio provato dai figli in una situazione simile....
ma dare loro la certezza che avranno sempre un padre e una madre su cui contare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, *ricordo* i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


Ricorderanno anche loro, stanne certo, le belle giornate come questa, trascorse col loro papà.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


Dave.........


----------



## dave.one (4 Aprile 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ...dici bene....
> i genitori non devono appesantire il disagio provato dai figli in una situazione simile....
> ma dare loro la certezza che avranno sempre un padre e una madre su cui contare.


Ciao Tenebroso ed MK.
I genitori devono essere sempre il punto di riferimento principale per i propri figli. Quindi non si possono permettere debolezze nei loro confronti anche perché, se dovessero essere deboli (e i figli se ne accorgono), i figli non troveranno riferimento in loro, ed automaticamente cercheranno altrove questo punto di riferimento (insegnanti, nonni, genitori di amici...), con il rischio che rimangano in mezzo ad un guado e, perciò, spaesati.
I miei momenti di sconforto capitano non in loro presenza, proprio perché sono dovuti alla loro lontananza. Penso sia così un po' per tutti. 
Già stamattina va meglio comunque. Averli rivisti stamattina ha rinfrancato lo spirito.
Grazie a tutti per le parole di conforto. Io vado avanti, tra alti e bassi, ma non mi fermo.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poi c'è il fattore età...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fatata56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Fatata,mancavi da tanto,correggimi se sbaglio,anch'io qua'passo di corsa....crisi de 50 anni?????ahahahhha
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=129700#post129700

C'è da combattere qui oggi...si sono accanite in 5...Quintina, Farfalla, Irena la iena, Sabina che ce l'ha fina, E Simy... tu là in osteria a ubriacarti e io là in trincea...

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=129700#post129700
> 
> C'è da combattere qui oggi...si sono accanite in 5...Quintina, Farfalla, Irena la iena, Sabina che ce l'ha fina, E Simy... tu là in osteria a ubriacarti e io là in trincea...
> 
> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:sonar:


Visto che mi sento chiamata in causa inizio subito a rompere con una richiesta: possiamo evitare il cazzeggio almeno in un 3d serio come questo? 
Grazie


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=129700#post129700
> 
> C'è da combattere qui oggi...si sono accanite in 5...Quintina, Farfalla, Irena la iena, Sabina che ce l'ha fina, E Simy... tu là in osteria a ubriacarti e io là in trincea...
> 
> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:sonar:


Gia'fatto le ho messe in riga,una mi ha meravigliato..l'avevo giudicata diversa....comunque difendere un cuckold .........secondo e'l'uomo piu'spregevole della terra...


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


 ehi Dave! che è tutta sta tristezza!
lo so che è dura dai ma vedrai che col tempo le cose si sistemeranno!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


certo che è dura

e i momenti di sconforto arrivano

un giorno festivo 
le ore serali
sono, peraltro, un classico catalizzatore dei momenti di sconforto

fatti forza dave


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Riesumo il thread solo per una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Mi mancano. Mi mancano da matti.
> Guardo le loro clogs, i bicchieri con scritti i loro nomi, ricordo i lanci con il frisbee, la felpa del piccolo con la macchia di gelato al cioccolato, l'aerosol alla mezzana la notte per farle calmare la tosse, le manine dei tre con i vari iMac e iPad al negozio di elettronica, con le dita che pigiano a caso sui tasti, i lanci di frisbee, i passaggi a pallone e la margherita che è rimasta qui sul tavolo.
> ...


ti comprendo e capisco quanto debba essere straziante sentirsi privato del quotidiano della loro crescita; mi pare che tu stia già facendo tutto quello che puoi per essere presente.
goditi ogni attimo quando li hai e forse riuscirai ad essere più consapevole di chi non sa quanta fortuna ha sprecandola


----------



## Rita1973 (4 Aprile 2011)

Scusa ho letto solo poco il tuo 3D... un poco qui ed un poco qua...
Posso solo diti una cosa non so se può esserti di conforto o meno.

Avrei voluto un padre come te....
Un padre che ama i propri figli, un padre a cui mancano i propri figli.

Posso solo immaginare ciò che si prova non poter stare li con loro come si vorrebbe.

Ma credo che si possa essere comunque un BUON padre.
E se le tue emozioni traspaiono in ciò che scrivi LORO che ti vivono anche se a tempo, sentiranno sicuramente l'amore che provi.

Un abbraccio


----------

